# Official 2010 World Cup Discussion Thread



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you know that most americans only care about football every 4 years :side:


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Brazil will win.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Clint Dempsey and Landon Donovan shall lift the World Cup. After Thierry Henry uses his hand to help France beat Argentina in the semis.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Australia to go through the whole competition undefeated. I forsee a 5-0 victory against Germany, Kewell with 3, Kennedy 1 and Cahill 1.

Or, coming back to reality, Argentina, Brazil and Spain can all win it imo. England and Germany aren't far behind.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd mark hard if Australia won a match. Hell, given our group a point wouldn't be a bad effort.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

A draw against a boring Germany is a possibility, but we will struggle. Bad.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nah, we won't pick up any points against Germany but i can see us getting some points against either Serbia or Ghana but it'll be hard fought to get them.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It's Liverpool's England's year...well maybe not but I think we can run Spain & Brazil close if everyone stays fit. Argentina are going nowhere under Maradona, with or without Messi.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I see Spain winning. Excellent, excellent, squad selections available.

And as long as U.S. make it out of the group stage, I am content.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> *I see Spain winning. Excellent, excellent, squad selections available.*
> 
> And as long as U.S. make it out of the group stage, I am content.


They're the favourites right now and the favourites rarely win the whole competition on recent years.

My heart says that if Rooney is fit England can go all the way but my head says QF or SF penalty shoot out loss. You have all the usuals in the running and looking to pick from about 8 teams. Brazil, France, Argentina, Germany, Spain, Italy, England & Portugal. Also, some outsiders.

Hopefully one of the African teams has a decent run since that's where it is, Ivory Coast looking the most likely.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nah, Ivory Coast will be lucky to make it out of their group. Easily the group of death - Brazil, Portugal, Ivory Coast and the easy beats in North Korea. Nigeria has the best hope to make it out of the group stage, possibly Cameroon have a shot as well.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ivory Coast are pretty shifty anyways with their coach issues, and they were overall disappointing at the African Cup.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

England could reach the semis, only if Rooney is fit. I think the Ivory Coast can make it out of their group, since Portugal haven't been spectacular in recent times. The Ivorians shouldn't have changed their coach so close to the tournament, but I think their players match up pretty well against Portugal. Quieroz isn't a great tactician either.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

And sadly Sweden didnt make it this year, Damn it!

But funny enough, we have the Swede Sven Goran Eriksson coaching the Ivory Coast ( for some reason ). And the former Sweden coach Lagerbäck has now taken over Nigeria. So atleast two Swedes in the WC.

With no Sweden, im cheering for England this year.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

I will lol'd If France doesnt make it to the round of 16 and Domenech is still employed, the French federation is starting to remind me of TNA management somehow.

Rooting for the Netherlands, England,Argentina and the US.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

JasonLives said:


> And sadly Sweden didnt make it this year, Damn it!
> 
> But funny enough, we have the Swede Sven Goran Eriksson coaching the Ivory Coast ( for some reason ). And the former Sweden coach Lagerbäck has now taken over Nigeria. So atleast two Swedes in the WC.
> 
> With no Sweden, im cheering for England this year.



That is sad. Perhaps Ibra's last World Cup. Shocking that there will be no Arshavin and Russia, or Ireland in it for that matter.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Spain, Netherlands, England and Australia have my support.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Only 60 days away!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Italy to go back to back imo. Half Aussie half Italian but supported Italy against Australia in 06 and jumped outta my chair when we got that penalty


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ GTFO. I assume you've grown up in Australia and aren't an Italian citizen, so supporting them over your home country is just sad.

Spain are the clear favourites imo. Brazil and the Netherlands are very capable of winning it. England has a good chance too given they have an easy road to the Quarters, and Argentina have an immense squad, so you can't write them off despite their recent form, but I don't see any other side winning it. Italy and Germany do make a habit of doing well unexpectedly, but both teams lack a reliable and on form forward.

Unfortunately for Australia, I think we'll do well to not finish last in our group. We have an aging squad, no decent forwards, and Kewell won't be match fit. A very difficult group on top of that. To the second round would be phenominal, but then we'll just get stuffed by England anyway.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

W.T.F.

That sneaky son of a bitch. I didn't even notice this thread. I wanted the glory of making the thread. 



Role Model said:


> might as well get this up, let the hype begin. hopefully we have less ignorant americans than we did in 2006 clogging the thread up with hyperbole.


U.S to score 82 goals. Concede -3. All other clubs will cease effort, and forfeit.

I don't remember any hyperbole from 2006. Then again, everything after the 4th minute of the opening match between U.S vs Czech was a blur. Fucking Koller. Outjumping Onyewu.

and Bruce Arena. Really. Putting Eddie Lewis at LB. Eddie fucking Lewis. Terrible.



Sticksy said:


> you know that most americans only care about football every 4 years :side:


True.  

I have hopes that England/US will be the most watched football match in U.S TV history. Saturday afternoon, local free TV broadcast at 1PM (13:00). Perfect setup for huge viewers.



Jamie1™ said:


> Brazil will win.


Nah. Well. Maybe. 



King Kenny said:


> Spain, Netherlands, England and Australia have my support.


C'mon. No more than two. 

U.S and Greece for me.

I seriously cannot wait for tournament. I will watch every second of every match. Including New Zealand vs Slovakia.

So.very.pumped.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

St. Stephen said:


> ^ GTFO. I assume you've grown up in Australia and aren't an Italian citizen, so supporting them over your home country is just sad.
> 
> Spain are the clear favourites imo. Brazil and the Netherlands are very capable of winning it. England has a good chance too given they have an easy road to the Quarters, and Argentina have an immense squad, so you can't write them off despite their recent form, but I don't see any other side winning it. Italy and Germany do make a habit of doing well unexpectedly, but both teams lack a reliable and on form forward.
> 
> Unfortunately for Australia, I think we'll do well to not finish last in our group. We have an aging squad, no decent forwards, and Kewell won't be match fit. A very difficult group on top of that. To the second round would be phenominal, but then we'll just get stuffed by England anyway.


It's pretty piss poor, but all the Italians and stuff I knew were supporting their "home" country. But as a born and bred Aussie, you should be supporting them. I will be.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fucking hate Italy because of that match. although i hate Viduka more b/c he did fuck all against a 10 man side. never even looked like he would get one up. 

supporting Australia and Spain in this tourney.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm supporting New Zealand and Australia. I'd mark hard if Australia beats Italy via a penalty goal 8*D 

06 was bullshit we had those Italians...


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Spain will win. Supporting Italy. Wouldn't mind the Aussies losing to us again


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll be supporting England and Spain (as I did support them during Euro 08).

Pretty confident that either Spain, Argentina or Brazil will win but then again, I said the exact same thing 4 years ago and none of the teams even made it to the final 4.


----------



## RhettTitusIsGod (Apr 9, 2010)

COME ON ENGLAND (really hopefull)  

anyway I think Brazil or Spain will win, and maybe Germany as they always do well.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Richie said:


> Spain will win. Supporting Italy. Wouldn't mind the Aussies losing to us again


Location: Melbourne, Australia. Great support to your home country man!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Always supported Italy but I can't see them repeating. Squad just isn't good enough, but they do have an easy group so you never know. 

Spain, Argentina and Brazil have to be the favorites. 

Looking forward to USA/England.



Sticksy said:


> fucking hate Italy because of that match. although i hate Viduka more b/c he did fuck all against a 10 man side. never even looked like he would get one up.


I love how people always bring up the controversial penalty Italy got and ignore the fact that Materazzi's red card was harsh to say the least.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> Spain, Argentina and Brazil have to be the favorites.


Argentina?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Walls Of Mike said:


> Location: Melbourne, Australia. Great support to your home country man!


Location doesn't = home country lol. If mine said Kentucky, would that mean I'm American, not English?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

FX™ said:


> Argentina?


I know they've been poor under Maradona but they have too much talent to not be considered contenders.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> I know they've been poor under Maradona but they have too much talent to not be considered contenders.


Meh. Lots of talent but I just cannot see them putting it together properly, and going out pretty early. (either that or they'll go all the way and win it. )


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> I love how people always bring up the controversial penalty Italy got and ignore the fact that Materazzi's red card was harsh to say the least.


I didn't think it was that harsh a penalty, sure he dived but really he had nowhere else to go but over Neill. Playing it up to perfection for the referee though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> I didn't think it was that harsh a penalty, sure he dived but really he had nowhere else to go but over Neill. Playing it up to perfection for the referee though.


Oh. I assumed you were bitching about that call since you said you hate Italy because of that match.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nah, dislike them b/c they knocked us out in what will probably turn out to be our best chance to go deep into the World Cup for like the next 50 years. Of course that call didn't help, but i wasn't as outraged as a lot of people were.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

GunnerMuse said:


> Clint Dempsey and Landon Donovan shall lift the World Cup. After Thierry Henry uses his hand to help France beat Argentina in the semis.


I'd mark out HARD if the Arge's concede to a hand of god.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Do Italy even have a good squad this year? Last I saw them play was in The Confederation Cup, and boy were they dreadful.

U.S. and Spain for me. U.S. for nationalistic reasons. And Spain because a lot of their players play for Barca.

U.S. have to do at least a Quarterfinal stint this year. Come on.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

My money is on Brazil. I'd say Spain will probably get too the final unless they meet each other before the final. England will get too the quarters and at most the semis and i'd expect their too be an outside get pretty far.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Argentina is so stacked, they have to make it to the semis.

Italia always comes on when you least expect it. Much like 2006 they have outstanding talents in all positions. They look really strong.


Chile will be the surprise team of the tournament.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Holland at 14/1 is the one you should be looking at, they were easily the best team in 2008 until the quarter-final against Russia & their squad is arguably even better now despite Ruud retiring. Saying that I do still think Spain will win it with Denmark or Nigeria being the 'surprise package'.



Chingo Bling said:


> *Argentina is so stacked, they have to make it to the semis.*
> 
> Italia always comes on when you least expect it. Much like 2006 they have outstanding talents in all positions. They look really strong.
> 
> ...


Tevez
Aguero
Messi
Milito
Higuain
Lisandro


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Argentina maybe have too many good players too actually work as a team although i genually believe if Messi get's his chance and performs to the level he can he could get them too the semies/final himself.


----------



## Isaias4u2nv (Apr 12, 2005)

Mexico is going to WIN it this year and the MVP will be Javier "Chicharito" Hernandez! MARK MY WORDS!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Behave yourself.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Do Italy even have a good squad this year? Last I saw them play was in The Confederation Cup, and boy were they dreadful.


I wouldn't judge them on their Confederations Cup performance but they're not nearly as strong as they were 4 years ago. A lot of their best players from 2006 are fighting a losing battle against father time (Cannavaro, Zambrotta, Grosso, Gattuso), they don't have a world class striker, Nesta's not going, Totti may or may not go, and Lippi won't take Cassano. Their group is straightforward though and anything can happen in the knockouts so I'm not completely ruling them out.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

let me try this "moderator" thing and streamline this thread a bit. let's start with group A:

- South Africa
- Mexico
- Uruguay
- France

First things first, fuck Mexico. I hate them. That said...this group seems more open than I first thought. 

Mexico: As much as I hate them, and boy do I hate them, I cannot deny their abilites. Guardado, and Dos Santos have magic-potiential going forward, and I like their constants in the midfield. Torrado, Pardo (though, age has seemed to have caught up to him), and Castro. Whoever they put in the central midfield is likely to be be a nice complimentary two-way player and respect his responsibilities. I have the most confidence in them advancing out of this group. 

South Africa: They will go as far as the crowd wills them. Which I don't expect to be very far. Maybe they'll knock off a couple draws. Pienaar will have to create. I've seen flashes of him being the guy at Everton, but not consistency.

France: Who knows. Looked like shit at Euro 08s. But so much potential for greatness. Ribery is surreal talent, and could definitely carry them to points. Ribery on one side....Gourcuff on another...makes me hot in the pants. Lloris will probably enter the tournament as the top goalkeeper. They could walk out of the group stages with 9 points. Or be gone. France is too bi-polar for me to read into. However, I do hope they come out with a 4-2-3-1. Diarra/Flamini/Toulalan (two of these three), Ribery/Nasri/Gourcuff, with Henry Anelka Benzema Saha up top. I don't even know. Their top three guys will be coming off mediocre domestic campaigns. A bit troubling at the forward position.

Uruguay: Didn't see them during qualifiers, but I'm a bit surprised at their 5th place finish. I would have expected 3rd with the talent that they have. Suarez and Forlan are good players. The defense has about 5 quality players. The problem seems to be the midfield. No real table-setters, a bit underwhelmed by their midfield. However, this squad is the definitive wild card. Ace or joker...we'll find out. 

Man. I cannot wait for June 11th.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Like people have said Italy weren't even named to win the World Cup but somewhere played very good to win the World Cup. Hopefully Buffon will be fulling fit and ready for the World Cup


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> let me try this "moderator" thing and streamline this thread a bit. let's start with group A:
> 
> - South Africa
> - Mexico
> ...



:lmao

Same thought's here. However far Mexico goes U.S. better be at that same stage or one round ahead. 

And as for France, I would hope Malouda can do what he does for Chelsea for them. But all in all I'm not too interested in French international without Zidane.

I would like to see Germany go to the semis maybe but not win it. I like them, but really only because of being a fan of Michael Ballack, who is pretty much crap now.

I am interested to see how the Dutch do. They should make it past their group. They've got nice options in Van Bommel, Robben, Van der Vaart, and Sneijder.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> And as for France, I would hope Malouda can do what he does for Chelsea for them. But all in all I'm not too interested in French international without Zidane.


Crazy that even with the new player that Malouda has been this season, he still may not even start for his national team. The guy has been arguably Chelski's best player.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

From Group A I see *Mexico & France* going through. South Africa to get 0 points. Although it could go either way with Mexico & Uruguay. It would be a shock to see France fall at that stage but then again it wouldn't shock me if they didn't come top.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Gourcuff will be the man to shine at this World Cup. Fuck France though.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

Mexico must beat South Africa & Uruguay

imo this team should start against S.A.
Ochoa
Juarez,Marquez,Moreno,Salcido
Dos Santos, Castro, Torrado, Guardado
Blanco/Franco & Hernandez

and against France, mexico play better against elite teams (98 v. Holland, 2002 v. Croatia & Italy, 2006 v Argentina). I just hope they can reach QF 


and...FUCK the U.S.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xWzhrXli6k
c'mon :lmao


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Spain, ftw. The depth in midfield is frightening.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

hardcore_rko said:


> Mexico must beat South Africa & Uruguay
> 
> imo this team should start against S.A.
> Ochoa
> ...


If they start Blanco, that's a pretty small lineup. I could see them getting out-muscled possibly. Not really in the group stage since there isn't a Germany-type, but I think it could cause some problems. 

Too bad Nery Castillo has fallen off the side of the planet. He'd be perfect up-top for them.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

Thats the only problem i see, even Vela can start.

Feel bad for Nery, the guy have talent, i remember when he destroyed Brazil defense at copa america, too bad he prefered the money

Last world cup it was guardado, now i think is gio's brother jonathan(Midfielder), he plays for Barcelona B.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> might as well get this up, let the hype begin. hopefully we have less ignorant americans than we did in 2006 clogging the thread up with hyperbole.


England.Football.Hyperbole? Never :no:


Anyways, June 12th cant come fast enough. England should win the group with us or Slovenia taking the second spot.

Oh and forgot to mention that I really want South Africa to beat Mexico in the opening match.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Just 47 days away.

My anxiety for this tournament knows no bounds. I'm already feeling it. I have never been more excited for a sporting event in my life. 

Is it June 11th yet?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I swear it was 47 days away last week?!

EDIT- Countdown clock says 45 days. I am so gonna be a coach potato for that month.

Only Americans will probably know what I'm talking about, but I bought that ESPN World Cup Guide. Its actually a very fun read. Gives good indepth analysis on each team, World Cup history etc. They are pretty high on Ivory Coast prevailing over Portugal in the Group of Death. I sure as hell hope so. Drogba and Kalou in KO round over Ronaldo.

I also did my projected World Cup prediction on their fill in sheet. Have Spain winning, if I filled it in correctly. And if I did correctly, I have a Round of 16 encounter between U.S. and Germany. Yikes!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Redemption.

The U.S was right fucking there with them for 2002. And there were some pockets of the match, where the U.S outclassed them. Donovan was extraordinary up top. And of course, the U.S got screwed on the handball on the line.

FUCK YOU TORSTEN FRINGS! YOU ....!!


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

The U.S. won't beat England, I can assure you that.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

hbkdxhhh said:


> The U.S. won't beat England, I can assure you that.


Can I have the winning lottery numbers then Nostradamus?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If your gonna be using conflicted John Terry, and depending on how Rooney's injury recovery goes I wouldn't be too sure. I think we can hold to a draw even. Right now we have a very in form Landon Donovan and a spectacular Edson Buddle (that is if Bob Bradley decides to replace the ever so disappointing Altidore).

But then again I'm pretty scared of what Lampard can do from midfield. He's looked great coming forward recently for Chelsea.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> If your gonna be using conflicted John Terry, and depending on how Rooney's injury recovery goes I wouldn't be too sure. I think we can hold to a draw even. Right now we have a very in form Landon Donovan and a spectacular Edson Buddle (that is if Bob Bradley decides to replace the ever so disappointing Altidore).
> 
> But then again I'm pretty scared of what Lampard can do from midfield. He's looked great coming forward recently for Chelsea.


John Tery might not start, as he has been out of form, I heared rumurs of Upson or King. But apparently King can't play a lot of matches. Lampard will probably be our explosive sub as Gerrard will start, and for some reason Lamps and Gerrard can't play together well.

Rooney will be fighting fit for the world cup, there are even rumors of him being involved in our weekend fixture with Sunderland.

Donnavan is a threat, but ask anybody else in England about Buddle and they probably won't know who you are on about.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

hbkdxhhh said:


> John Tery might not start, as he has been out of form, I heared rumurs of Upson or King. But apparently King can't play a lot of matches. Lampard will probably be our explosive sub as Gerrard will start, and for some reason Lamps and Gerrard can't play together well.
> 
> Rooney will be fighting fit for the world cup, there are even rumors of him being involved in our weekend fixture with Sunderland.
> 
> Donnavan is a threat, but ask anybody else in England about Buddle and they probably won't know who you are on about.


Gerrard will be put out on the left, as he has been for the WHOLE qualifying campaign.

Lampard is too good of form to be dropped. But I bet that some people will be out there saying that he shouldn't start for England. These are the very same people who say that the team should be picked on club form


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm not really in the World Cup mood yet probably won't be until the end of the season but i'm sure it's gonna' be great. I'm still going for Brazil.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> Gerrard will be put out on the left, as he has been for the WHOLE qualifying campaign.
> 
> Lampard is too good of form to be dropped. But I bet that some people will be out there saying that he shouldn't start for England. These are the very same people who say that the team should be picked on club form


This.

Lampard & Gerrard have played the entire qualifying campaign like you said Joel. There's a no way either of them would be a sub. Lampard's been immense for Chelsea for the majority of the season. If he doesn't start for us against the States, it would be criminal. He'll pair up with Barry in the centre with Gerrard playing a more advanced role.

If you're picking a team or squad based on form, King & Dawson wouldn't just be going, they'd be starting. Ferdinand's played less games than King this year, and King's looked miles better when he has played. Terry's had a few moments, but there's no doubting that he'll start alongside Rio if the captain's fit. It's like Heskey & Walcott. They'll be picked on reputation and not form.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Buddle? Meh. He's doing great thus far in the MLS, but I don't see that translating over well at the World Cup. If he makes the roster, he'll be the final player (or number 23). 

With Charlie Davies returning to full-training last week, I expect him to be starting come June 12th. With Altidore. 

As for England, I hope to see Terry/Rio. Neither have had glimmering club campaigns. Good, sure. Up to their world-class standard? Hardly. Dawson getting a role would be not fun to see, considering how well he is currently playing. Easily could start for England. 

The Lampard/Gerrard talk is always silly. Neither can go to the bench. Whether they can play "together" or not, they're too good to sit. 

I might do a Group B thingy soon. After seeing how popular my Group A bit was. :side:


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't think CD9 will start, I cant imagine him being fit enough to play a full match.

This is what I want to see:

Landon Jozy

Dempsey Edu Bradley Holden

Spector Gooch Boca Dolo.

Howard

With Davies and Torres coming off the bench. 

And its hard deciding between Landon or Clint up top to play with Jozy. And I'd rather have Herculez Gomez make the team than Buddle.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If CD9 cannot start, I'm 99.9% sure you'll see Dempsey up top. Dempsey is a better box player, and a better finisher than Donovan. 

Then you figure that Donovan is at his absolute best when he's playing on the left-side. He's a playmaker from that spot. Donovan is also more responsible defensively, and could handle helping out the leftback, whoever that is.

Our LB is going to be a problem. You don't want Dempsey being the guy who be the supplemental help to the LB, whoever it will be.

So, if we're without CD9....

---------Altidore-------------
--------------------Dempsey---
Donovan----------------Holden-
--------Edu----Bradley--------
Boca----Gooch--Demerit--Spector
----------Howard--------------


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Good points. I'm fine with either up top and both will have to play like they did last summer for us to have a chance. And I really like Boca playing out wide. His speed is a huge disadvantage. And this might be a moot point if Gooch isnt 100%.

What's your guys 23?

Clint Jozy

Landon Edu Bradley Holden

Spector Gooch Boca Dolo.

Howard

Those 11 plus:
1) Demerit
2) Bornstein 
3) Goodson
4) Guzan
5) Hahnemann
6) Clark
7) Torres
8) Feilhaber
9) Casey
10) Gomez
12) Davies
12) Adu? Jones? DMB? Bedoya?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Jboc15 said:


> Good points. I'm fine with either up top and both will have to play like they did last summer for us to have a chance. And I really like Boca playing out wide. His speed is a huge disadvantage. And this might be a moot point if Gooch isnt 100%.
> 
> What's your guys 23?
> 
> ...


I think Clark should start. Would love for Charlie Davies to go, but it is 40% chance he will go I think. I would have liked Sacha Klestjan to get a spot, but he hasn't shown himself for a couple of months. I must be the only one not impressed with Altidore. There's his horrid season with Hull for one thing, but the only reason I'm not totally against it is because he has scored decently internationally.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Locks:*

_Goalkeepers:_ Tim Howard, Marcus Hahnermann, Brad Guzan

_Defenders:_ Carlos Bocanegra, Jon Spector, Jay Demerit

_Midfielders:_ Landon Donovan, Clint Dempsey, Mo Edu, Michael Bradley, Ricardo Clark, Benny Feilhaber, Jose Torres, Ale Beyoda

_Forwards:_ Jozy Altidore


Now. This is where it gets interesting. 

*Probable:*

_Defenders:_ Gooch Onyewu, Steve Cherundolo, Jon Bornstein

_Midfielders:_ Stuart Holden, DeMarcus Beasley

_Fowards:_ Charlie Davies, Edson Buddle, Herc Gomez


Beasley gets plane ticket 22. Buddle gets plane ticket 23. Clarence Goodson is the 24th guy.



> I think Clark should start. Would love for Charlie Davies to go, but it is 40% chance he will go I think. I would have liked Sacha Klestjan to get a spot, but he hasn't shown himself for a couple of months. I must be the only one not impressed with Altidore. There's his horrid season with Hull for one thing, but the only reason I'm not totally against it is because he has scored decently internationally.


Clark vs Edu is interesting. I think the only reasons why Edu is ahead, is 1) He looked decent vs Holland 2) He's playing for Rangers (where is Jamie1..I'd like to ask him how Edu is doing). Clark is not playing for Eintracht Frankfurt. Simple as that. Gotta go with the guy who is playing matches. But that's a bit hypercritical, since we could be starting Gooch and Davies. Who won't have very many matches...if any.

Re: Sacha Kljestan. He's totally played himself out of contention. He hasn't been good in over a year. I have no idea what happened to him, but it's bad. He's been bad since his 3-goal game vs Sweden in January 2009! Horrible MLS season last year, horrible US appearances, and more of the same this year thus far. I just don't get it.

Altidore has 2 goals, 7 assists. He has as many assists as Gareth Bary and Carlos Tevez this season and has as many assists per minute played as Nani and Anelka. 

Is he a scoring machine? No. Is he producing for a shitty, shitty club? Yes. Hull is terrible. Let's not kidd ourselves. They're in 19th for a reason. They have no midfield. Not whatsoever. The Hull forwards get very little support from their midfield, and have to work twice as hard to create opportunities.

I have noticed a distinct improvement in one good area for Jozy. Two, actually. Holding up the ball. Drawing fouls. From last August, to a Hull match I watched recently...it's day-and-night improvement in those areas. I think those will be assets in June.

He's going back to Villarreal. Villarreal is going to be selling this summer. They need to create money for their crunching debts. Rumors are that they will be moving Rossi, and Nilmar. Which should open up some playing time for Jozy next season, and I expect to perform better. Much better.




> 12) Adu? Jones? DMB? Bedoya?


Adu - no (still not getting consistent minutes in Greece)
Jones - no (still not training, still hurt)
Beasley - tossup
Bedoya - lock


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey get your ass to New York:










Saving up money to get one of these:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

that is an awesome track jacket. effing hot.

the kit is growing on me, the white one that is. it's alright. the blue away one is great, however.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I just got myself the U.S. Away jersey. Its so sweet. Was thinking of getting one with Dempsey or Lando's name on it, but went for the nameless. Man I'm too pumped for this World Cup. Literally a little over a month left!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Nameless. Aw.

Nah, it's cool. Remember the old blue one that they wore at the 2006 WC? I have that one nameless. I love it.

but I'm definitely getting a name on my next one. I'm thinking.....Davies. Or Donovan.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

A Mexico/Ecuador friendly just kicked off. Future Man U. prospect Javier Hernandez is playing.


----------



## The Black Abyss (Jan 14, 2004)

It's Man United, do remember Man U was a term created by Leeds fans to mock the victims of the Munich Disaster.

Not that I blame you,I made the same mistake for ages before discovering the meaning behind it.

Can't wait for the World Cup to kick off, haven't read further back to check if it's already been discussed but with Barry potentially out for the World Cup who would you guys take in that holding role?

Carrick has had a poor season, Hargreaves has been fucked with injuries and Gerrard-Lampard can't play together.

Hell even Lee Cattermole is injured


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> A Mexico/Ecuador friendly just kicked off. Future Man U. prospect Javier Hernandez is playing.


awful game, the best part was the stadium

and mexico/spain @azteca this summer :d


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd suggest Scott Parker for the holding role. He's a tough tackler, good defensively, and has had a good season, none of which you can say about Carrick, so I think it's an easy choice really.

Carragher has just declared he's ready to play for England again. He's a classless twat, throwing his toys out of the pram and retires from England because he doesn't get games, and when it looks like he might be in a position to make the team (personally I don't think he's good enough anyway), he decides it's time he came back. I really hope Capello doesn't even put him in the squad.

Also, Australia's slim prospects of doing anything at the World Cup have just dimished as Kewell's gone and hurt himself again.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

St. Stephen said:


> I'd suggest Scott Parker for the holding role. He's a tough tackler, good defensively, and has had a good season, none of which you can say about Carrick, so I think it's an easy choice really.
> 
> Carragher has just declared he's ready to play for England again. He's a classless twat, throwing his toys out of the pram and retires from England because he doesn't get games, and when it looks like he might be in a position to make the team (personally I don't think he's good enough anyway), he decides it's time he came back. I really hope Capello doesn't even put him in the squad.
> 
> Also, Australia's slim prospects of doing anything at the World Cup have just dimished as Kewell's gone and hurt himself again.


Parker's got brilliant vision and can back it up with the right pass, too. Him over Carrick any day.

Carragher can screw himself. Whether he wants to be in the squad or not, Capello should NEVER pick him over Terry, Ferdinand, Upson, Lescott, _Dawson_, plus full-backs. Hell, I'd take King over him, and he'd probably manage about 15 minutes before he got injured, as good as he is at defending. I agree with everything you said. He shouldn't even be in contention.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah it was a pretty awful game. I feel for Mexico if they can't get past Ecuador and still have friendlies against England and Italy coming.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Gonna have to put £5 on North Korea and/or New Zealand to win the whole thing. 2000/1.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

what about Tom Huddlestone in the central midfield?


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Rockhead said:


> Yeah it was a pretty awful game. I feel for Mexico if they can't get past Ecuador and still have friendlies against England and Italy coming.


Blanco is done. The manager is in love with him. 

Making it out of the group will be satisfactory for me.


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

Argentina to win & Messi to be top scorer 66/1 sounds decent to me !


----------



## thepunisherkills (May 21, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> If they start Blanco, that's a pretty small lineup. I could see them getting out-muscled possibly. Not really in the group stage since there isn't a Germany-type, but I think it could cause some problems.
> 
> Too bad Nery Castillo has fallen off the side of the planet. He'd be perfect up-top for them.


Nery was my fav player at the last world cup. Such a shame


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Spain's Provisional 30 Man Squad

*Goalkeepers* 
Iker Casillas 
David De Gea 
Diego Lopez 
Pepe Reina 
Víctor Valdes 
*Defenders* 
Raul Albiol 
Alvaro Arbeloa 
Cesar Azpilicueta 
Joan Capdevila 
Carlos Marchena 
Gerard Pique 
Carles Puyol 
Sergio Ramos 
*Midfielders * 
Xabi Alonso 
Sergio Busquets 
Cesc Fabregas 
Andres Iniesta 
Javi Martinez 
Marcos Senna 
David Silva 
Xavi 
Santi Cazorla 
Jesus Navas 
Juan Mata 
*Forwards * 
Pedro 
Daniel Guiza 
Fernando Llorente 
Alvaro Negredo 
Fernando Torres 
David Villa


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Spain's Provisional 30 Man Squad
> 
> *Goalkeepers*
> Iker Casillas
> ...




If only Pepe or Valdes would take the number 1 shirt, look at the amount of goals Real have conceded & Valdes has been solid between the posts.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

rumours are that scholes might be called into the england squad, it would be good to see him playing for england again, he is still one of the best passers in the league



> Paul Scholes was today on the verge of an incredible England return - and a place in Fabio Capello's World Cup squad.
> 
> The Manchester United midfielder, who quit international football in 2004 after 66 caps in protest at being played out of position by Sven Goran Eriksson, has resisted all previous attempts to get him to change his mind.
> 
> ...


but not the most trust worthy pape


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

England 30-man squad
Goalkeepers: Joe Hart, David James, Robert Green.

Defenders: Leighton Baines, Jamie Carragher, Ashley Cole, Michael Dawson, Rio Ferdinand, Glen Johnson, Ledley King, John Terry, Matthew Upson, Stephen Warnock.

Midfielders: Gareth Barry, Michael Carrick, Joe Cole, Steven Gerrard, Tom Huddlestone, Adam Johnson, Frank Lampard, Aaron Lennon, James Milner, Scott Parker, Theo Walcott, Shaun Wright-Phillips.

Forwards: Darren Bent, Peter Crouch, Jermain Defoe, Emile Heskey, Wayne Rooney.


In terms of getting it down to the final 23, I'd remove Upson, Warnock, SWP, Carrick, A. Johnson, Defoe and then I'm not sure on who else I'd take out. Perhaps merely for my Scouse hate, I'd get rid of Carragher as I cannot stand him, plus he's been shit this season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Its lovely to see Joe Cole on that list.

And as far as the strikers called up goes. Preserve Rooney well, because those other guys aren't winning England the World Cup.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

some embarrassing people left out and called up. Carragher? seriously? might as well take Neville over him. Zamora should be in the squad instead of Heskey. No Hargreaves and Scholes is understandable and logical.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Carragher actually got called up? just wow.

Surprised that Ashley Young was left out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not, Capello's hardly ever given the guy a chance sadly.

If it's on current form over half that squad shouldn't be selected.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Harry Kewell to slot in more goals then Rooney. 10 bucks on it .


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll bet all of my measly 600 and something credits that Rooney scores more than the Australian team combined.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I'll laugh if Rooney gets injured and can't play.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Classy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Cheers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

btw anymore posts like that you'll certainly not be posting around here for awhile, that sort of childish posting isn't welcome here.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Me Mikey and two other people are probably the only people who care, but Bob Bradley will name his 30 in about an hour or so. If Buddle is not named, I rip my hair out of my head.


----------



## Motörhead (Feb 26, 2005)

With the exception of a couple, it's a decent squad I suppose, although not one that's winning a cup anytime soon. I guess Carragher is a certainty for the 23...

A shame Shawcross has been injured recently and has only just come back into the team. Would have loved to have seen him on the plane.

Ones I think he'll leave behind:
Upson
Dawson
Warnock
Huddlestone
J Cole
SWP
Bent


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Italy squad:*

Goalkeepers: Gianluigi Buffon (Juventus), Morgan De Sanctis (Napoli), Federico Marchetti (Cagliari), Salvatore Sirigu (Palermo).

Defenders: Salvatore Bocchetti (Genoa), Leonardo Bonucci (Bari), Fabio Cannavaro (Juventus), Mattia Cassani (Palermo), Giorgio Chiellini (Juventus), Domenico Criscito (Genoa), Fabio Grosso (Juventus), Christian Maggio (Napoli), Gianluca Zambrotta (AC Milan).

Midfielders: Mauro Camoranesi (Juventus), Antonio Candreva (Juventus), Andrea Cossu (Cagliari), Daniele De Rossi (AS Roma), Gennaro Gattuso (AC Milan), Claudio Marchisio (Juventus), Riccardo Montolivo (Fiorentina), Angelo Palombo (Sampdoria), Simone Pepe (Udinese), Andrea Pirlo (AC Milan).

Forwards: Marco Borriello (AC Milan), Antonio Di Natale (Udinese), Alberto Gilardino (Fiorentina), Vincenzo Iaquinta (Juventus), Giampaolo Pazzini (Sampdoria), Fabio Quagliarella (Napoli), Giuseppe Rossi (Villarreal).

No Totti or Luca Toni noticeably.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> Me Mikey and two other people are probably the only people who care, but Bob Bradley will name his 30 in about an hour or so. If Buddle is not named, I rip my hair out of my head.


Omar Gonzalez leaked on his Twitter account that Buddle has been called into the camp. 

The complete camp roster will be released at 2pm ET on ESPNews.



Rockhead said:


> *Italy squad:*
> 
> Goalkeepers: Gianluigi Buffon (Juventus), Morgan De Sanctis (Napoli), Federico Marchetti (Cagliari), Salvatore Sirigu (Palermo).
> 
> ...


The lack of Totti is surprising since he announced he would return to nat team.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The group of defenders for Italy looks like it will be the worst they have brought to a World Cup, possibly ever. Buffon, Chiellini, Grosso and Cannavaro might have name value, but they have been part of a Juve defence that has conceded 53 goals in Serie A this season, as well as 5 goals to Fulham in their Europa League tie. Then the likes of Cassani, Criscito and Maggio (who's more of a midfielder than a defender) are more known for attacking than defending.

I know Italy have a history of being a very defensive team and typically play a very slow, methodical style, I'm tempted to think they're games at the World Cup will in fact be quite high scoring. There mightn't be any stars anoungst the forwards they're bringing, but almost all are very effective. I imagine the starting pair will be Di Natale and Gilardino, who should compliment each other perfectly. Both have had fine seasons, particularly Toto with 29 goals, and it really should prove to be a fine partnership. They haven't really had to opportunity to play together much though as Lippi is constantly chopping and changing is forward line, which involves giving the distictly average Iaquinta far too much game time, wondering how to play Toto, and whether there's any place for Rossi in the team.

The midfield isn't so sorted though. Montolivo has had a poor season, however he's still clearly quite a talented player, and if he could fit into the side as a link-up between the deeper midfielders and the forwards, then that would go some way to ensuring there are goals in the team. If he were in an advanced left position, then Pirlo playing the 'Pirlo' role, haha, De Rossi doing an Essien type 'box-to-box but mostly ball winner' role along side Pirlo in the centre, and lastly Pepe with his energy and crossing on the right, and I think Italy would be look a very formidable side.

Despite all the hope in this side, it wouldn't surprise me if Lippi bottles it and plays three holding midfielders, including Gattuso who was never that good, but particularly not now. As well as Di Natale and Rossi out on the wings.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Totti and Toni have been awful this season, it's admirable that they've been left out, actually picking on form and not by name value, maybe Capello should have done the same. But saying that Gattuso is well past his best, really should have been left out.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Looking at Italy's defense...

where's Andrea Barzagli? I thought he pretty highly rated...no?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

- Carragher is nothing. If he makes the squad, I'll be severely disappointed with Fabio Capello - how does he not see there are several other, better options? Mind-blowing.
- Much as it saddens me to say it considering his level of ability, Ledley King just isn't in the right condition, unfortunately, and I fear he won't help us much - I think he should be dropped, too.
- Warnock? What? What? Dear me. Dropped. No question.
- Barry probably won't make the tourney, unfortunately.
- Tom Huddlestone isn't there yet, imo. 2014, he'll be there, for sure. But not yet.
- That's five... Walcott. Walcott's decision-making skills shock me. He has the pace, yeah, but so do Lennon, Milner or Wright-Phillips. Again, not yet. He wasn't ready in '06, he's not ready now. Shame.
- And Michael Carrick. Man Utd fans won't like it, but I believe he should be dropped. Guys like Adam Johnson or Scott Parker can do his job easily, and better.

The number of strikers is good, imo. Five is the perfect amount. And if Beckham was fit, I'd probably slot him in there instead of Wright-Phillips, tbh.

No Ashley Young or Agbonhalor is a shame, but no Scholes or Hargreaves is just right. Scholes is a great passer, best I've seen, but he's retired for a reason. For god's sake, honour your retirement, ma, not like Carragher, who makes me sick. Hargeaves hasn't done anything! He's only just got back from injury. Ridiculous.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Motörhead said:


> Ones I think he'll leave behind:
> Upson
> Dawson
> Warnock
> ...


i certainly wouldnt leave bent out, he is england's 2nd top scorer in the league this season after rooney, he just needs a chance



Melvisboy said:


> -
> - And Michael Carrick. Man Utd fans won't like it, but I believe he should be dropped. Guys like Adam Johnson or Scott Parker can do his job easily, and better.


yeah but the difference is carrick has big match experience, he has played in champions league finals, played against the best teams, if lampard or gerrard get injured and were playing someone like brazil or argentina i would have much more trust in carrick than i would in johnson


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Netherlands squad is up, Brazil momentarily.

*Goalkeepers * 
Maarten Stekelenburg
Michel Vorm
Sander Boschker 
*Defenders* 
David Mendes da Silva 
Gregory van der Wiel
Khalid Boulahrouz
John Heitinga
Ron Vlaar
Joris Mathijsen
Giovanni van Bronckhorst
Edson Braafheid
Vurnon Anita
Andre Ooijer
*Midfielders*
Demy de Zeeuw
Orlando Engelaar
Wesley Sneijder
Rafael van der Vaart
Ibrahim Afellay
Mark van Bommel 
Otman Bakkal
Wout Brama 
Nigel de Jong 
Stijn Schaars
*Forwards*
Jeremain Lens
Arjen Robben
Dirk Kuyt
Klaas-Jan Huntelaar
Robin van Persie
Ryan Babel
Eljero Elia

Huntelaar is eh, but I feel they've got a very strong lineup and could make semi's this year.

And here is a provisional Brazilian 23

*Goalkeepers* 
Julio Cesar
Heurelho Gomes
Alexander Doni
*Defenders * 
Maicon 
Daniel Alves
Gilberto 
Michel Bastos
Lucio 
Juan 
Luisao 
Thiago Silva
*Midfielders * 
Gilberto Silva
Felipe Melo
Kaka 
Julio Baptista
Josue 
Kleberson 
Elano 
Ramires 
*Forwards * 
Robinho 
Luis Fabiano
Nilmar 
Grafite

Ehh, I'm not a fan of Brazil's forwards. Ronaldhino and Adriano left off for the moment. AND NO PATO. Must be injury.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I really like the Dutch's chances, however I do think it's crucial that they give Gio as much protection as possible at left back. Robben on the right, and Kuyt on the left should sort that out, but then that will mean a choice between VDV and Sneijder for the #10 role. Obviously Sneijder is the better player, but VDV has always been better for the national team, and usually they resolve this problem by having VDV in the centre, and Sneijder on the right and Robben on the left. They could probably get away with this in easy matches, but against tougher opposition, with a quick right winger, Gio will just be torn to shreds.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

united_07 said:


> yeah but the difference is carrick has big match experience, he has played in champions league finals, played against the best teams, if lampard or gerrard get injured and were playing someone like brazil or argentina i would have much more trust in carrick than i would in johnson


Well, you would have that trust, you're a Man Utd fan! I value ability over experience - if Gerrard or Franky Lamps get injured, I'll take Johnson or Parker in that hole over Carrick any day of the week, tbh, because in my opinion, they're both better players than him.

I'm thinking, seeing as Young now won't be in the squad (grr), Lennon or Cole could easily work the left wing, then Milner on the right, with Lampard and Gerrard in the middle. Very interesting though, lots of people are calling for Gerrard to be one of the seven dropped from the squad, saying he's been pretty terrible this season - "Capello should choose by form, not by name" was something I read. And to a point, I agree. It's not been his best season, sure, but he's an integral part of the England squad, and you can't deny he has ability, even it hasn't been used brilliantly this season. He *won't* be dropped, that's a fact, but it's interesting that there's been this issue about it.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

US 30:
Tim Howard, 
Marcus Hahnemann
Brad Guzan

Carlos Bocanegra 
Oguchi Onyewu 
Steve Cherundolo
Jonathan Spector 
Jay DeMerit
Clarence Goodson
Jonathan Bornstein
Heath Pearce
Chad Marshall

Landon Donovan 
Clint Dempsey 
Michael Bradley
Stuart Holden
Ricardo Clark, 
Maurice Edu
Benny Feilhaber
Jose Francisco Torres, 
Alejandro Bedoya
DaMarcus Beasley
Sacha Kljestan 
Robbie Rogers

Jozy Altidore
Conor Casey 
Brian Ching 
Edson Buddle 
Eddie Johnson
Herculez Gomez

Seven I'd drop: Ching, Rogers, Kljestan, Casey, Pearce, Marshall, not sure on the 7th at the moment.

Still pissed Davies didn't make it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

WTF, Kljestan made it? WOW

Its really sad Charlie Davies couldn't get fit on time, it would have been an epic comeback for him. He would have been our striker up front, no doubt.

And hell yeah at Buddle making the squad, trying him and Altidore at front is something I would experiment, tbh.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If Sacha Kjlestan makes the final 23, I will kill Bob Bradley. 

Legitimately CRUSHED that Davies didn't make it back in time. Just depressing news. 

It's one thing to not make the final 23...but not even the camp?!  x 100


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah he should have at least made the camp. And from the seven dropped Kljestan will probably be number 1, so no worries.

Breaking News: Looks like Karim Benzema has not made the French national team. Kind of shocked at this. May come back to bite them?


France

*Goalkeepers * 
Hugo Lloris
Steven Mandanda
Cedric Carrasso
Mickael Landreau
*Defenders*
Rod Fanni
Patrice Evra 
Eric Abidal
Adil Rami
William Gallas
Sebastien Squillaci
Bacary Sagna
Anthony Reveillere
Marc Planus
Gael Clichy
*Midfielders * 
Alou Diarra
Lassana Diarra
Jeremy Toulalan 
Franck Ribery
Yoann Gourcuff
Florent Malouda
Yann M'Vila
Stade Rennais
Abou Diaby
*Forwards * 
Thierry Henry
Nicolas Anelka
Djibril Cisse
Sidney Govou
Hatem Ben Arfa
Mathieu Valbuena
Jimmy Briand
Andre-Pierre Gignac


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Neither did Samir Nasri. Who was pretty good this season for ARsenal.

Stupid Domenech. He just wants to get fired.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Carrick has been cack this season, has done nothing to merit games over Parker.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like a strong French side, definitely. Benzema, especially, and Nasri not there are surprising, but it's not like that side lacks firepower or creativity, tbh. Spain's side really scares me - how's the manager gonna pick out seven of those players to cut?

Castrol's World Cup predictor is quite cool, actually.

The Main Predictor

England having 10.4% to win the whole thing, more than France, Italy, or Holland. Wow.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Totti and Toni have been awful this season, it's admirable that they've been left out, actually picking on form and not by name value, maybe Capello should have done the same. But saying that Gattuso is well past his best, really should have been left out.


Maybe Toni has, but Totti has been far from awful. He's been injured for the majority of the season, but he has still managed 25 goals in 30 appearances.


Lippi's selection was horrendous. How the hell can Zambrotta, Gattuso, Grosso and a few others make it into the final 30?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Maradona puts in his 30...

Arqueros: Sergio Romero, Mariano Andújar y Diego Pozo.

Defensores: Nicolás Otamendi, Martín Demichelis, Walter Samuel, Gabriel Heinze, Nicolás Burdisso, Clemente Rodríguez, Fabricio Coloccini, Juan Manuel Insaurralde y Ariel Garcé.

Volantes: Jonás Gutiérrez, Javier Mascherano, Juan Sebastián Verón, Angel Di María, Juan Mercier, Maxi Rodríguez, Javier Pastore, Mario Bolatti, José Sosa, Jesús Dátolo y Sebastián Blanco.

Delanteros: Lionel Messi, Gonzalo Higuaín, Martín Palermo, Sergio Agüero, Diego Milito, Carlos Tevez y Ezequiel Lavezzi.

No...

- Cambiasso
- Gago
- Gab Milito
- Lisandro Lopez
- Lucho Gonzalez


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

On paper, you could fix up a very good starting XI for Argentina. Maradona can't coach though. I mean he can't coach Messi, amazed he is still in charge down there. His management skills sucks balls, he sucks balls, his tactics sucks balls, his players think he sucks balls, so this could be very ugly for Argentina in the summer, imo.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Lucky for them, they should walk through that group.

I'm surprised that he takes someone like Juan Mercier over the likes of Gago, Brana, Lucho, or Cambiasso.

Cambiasso, especially. He's been excellent for Inter.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I imagine Cambiasso & Zannetti have been left out because they're playing in the CL Final, if he left him out of the WC squad then he would go down in history as being the worst manager of all-time


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Heskey, Walcott and Wright-Phillips should be nowhere near England's WC squad. Leaving out Ashley Young is an absolute joke to be quite honest. Carlton Cole deserves a shot ahead of Heskey, as does Andy Carroll who's been phenomenal for Newcastle.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

LMAO Yeah he's been brilliant in the Championship lets put him in the WC squad. Ashley Young has had a shit season anyway, and Walcott has poven he can change the course of a big match, which none of our other wingers have done


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Argentina has some wonderful striking choices. If the strings are pulled correctly we can see epic stuff from their forwards. The midfield and defense is not as impressive I think, but we will see how and if it works for Maradona.

Last squad I'm waiting for is Germany. 

For anyone who cares.. :side:

I am supporting U.S. and Spain for the World Cup.

The teams I also would like to see do well include England, Germany, Argentina, and Ivory Coast.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Delanteros: Lionel Messi, Gonzalo Higuaín, *Martín Palermo*, Sergio Agüero, Diego Milito, Carlos Tevez y Ezequiel Lavezzi.
> 
> *No...
> 
> ...


this is a sick joke


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Some quite strange emissions from certain squads, Mexes and Nasri not being picked for France. Domenech will manage to have this team out in the quarter finals tbh. Rod Fanni? I heard he's a bit of a c*nt 8*D

Argentina have fucking Martin Palermo and a few shite defenders yet Gab Milito, Cambiasso, Lucho, Zanetti and Lisandro Lopez all miss out? I hope they crash and burn tbh. Altho I am happy to see THE WALL Walter Samuel back in the team. He's a monster.

Brazil leaving out Ronaldinho and Pato is quite disappointing too, especially seeing as they've got Gilberto Silva and Kleberson still lingering around :lmao

As for England, Emile Heskey just wow. How is this guy a footballer still? He's the biggest piece of shit I've ever seen and no way does he deserve a spot ahead of Rooney/Bent/Defoe/Crouch.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Here is the thing abuot Brazil. What if Kaka gets hurt in the first match.

Then what? Without taking Dinho or Diego, they have no backup in the playmaker role. 

They better hope Kaka stays healthy.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Kaka has been wank for a while now anyways, so I hope he stays fit and suls the whole tournament.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

shaping up to be a terrible World Cup, everything about it makes me roll my eyes in a 'whatever' fashion.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lmao @ Maradona leaving out Cambiasso and Zanetti.



Joel said:


> Maybe Toni has, but Totti has been far from awful. He's been injured for the majority of the season, but he has still managed 25 goals in 30 appearances.
> 
> 
> Lippi's selection was horrendous. How the hell can Zambrotta, Gattuso, Grosso and a few others make it into the final 30?


If Totti wanted to go he would be in the squad imo.

Not sure who you would prefer Lippi to pick. Italy's pretty weak at full back.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Italy is another one with some strange inclusions. Still relying on Cannvaro? As if he wasn't overrated enough four years ago, he's complete dud by now. Grosso? Fucks sake, diving ****. And Cameronesi has played what, five games all season. Baffling that and Gattuso is still there, despite being past his best.

Yet there's no room for Santon, Barzagli, Rosina, Cassano or even Totti is odd.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Italy is another one with some strange inclusions. Still relying on Cannvaro? As if he wasn't overrated enough four years ago, he's complete dud by now. Grosso? Fucks sake, diving ****. And Cameronesi has played what, five games all season. Baffling that and Gattuso is still there, despite being past his best.
> 
> Yet there's no room for Santon, Barzagli, Rosina, Cassano or even Totti is odd.


Cannavaro was the best defender on the planet four years ago. He's gone downhill since then but no way was he overrated in '06. 

Camoranesi's still one of their best wide players.

Santon doesn't play at Inter. Barzagli isn't very good. Di Natale, Quagliarella and Rossi are better than Rosina. Lippi hates Cassano and was never going to call him up. Totti is retired.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

The 30 I would have chosen for England;

Joe Hart
Robert Green
David James

Gary Neville
Glen Johnson
Wes Brown
John Terry
Ledley King
Rio Ferdinand
Jamie Carragher
Matthew Upson
Ashley Cole
Stephen Warnock
Leighton Baines

Aaron Lennon
Joe Cole
Steven Gerrard
Frank Lampard
Scott Parker
Jamie O'Hara
Michael Carrick
Gareth Barry
James Milner
Ashley Young
Adam Johnson

Wayne Rooney
Jermaine Defoe
Darren Bent
Carlton Cole
Peter Crouch


Matt Etherington was close to making it. Notable ommisions; Walcott, Dawson, Huddlestone, Heskey.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Cannavaro was the best defender on the planet four years ago. He's gone downhill since then but no way was he overrated in '06.


No he wasn't. Italy are ultra negative anyway and he never stood out from the rest of the team at all. He's never been the world's best defender, a certain Alessandro Nesta is and was so much better than him, thanks.

And Cannavaro sucks now anyway, Barzagli is more than good enough to play ahead of him by now. He made a mistake joining Wolfsburg instead of Juve, Inter or Fiore but he's still pretty damn good. Rosina is criminally underrated, he's a very good player and has played quite well for Zenit since he joined them, he'd be a much better inclusion than Cameronesi who's been gash lately and injured too. Lippi is living in the past, and I hope it costs Italy the chance to win it again, not that they should've been there last time either.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

you're still angry at the italy/australia match??

get over it mate


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

What, I'm not allowed to speak about it at all?



Just stating the obvious thanks.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Renegade™;8406214 said:


> No he wasn't. Italy are ultra negative anyway and he never stood out from the rest of the team at all. He's never been the world's best defender, a certain Alessandro Nesta is and was so much better than him, thanks.
> 
> And Cannavaro sucks now anyway, Barzagli is more than good enough to play ahead of him by now. He made a mistake joining Wolfsburg instead of Juve, Inter or Fiore but he's still pretty damn good. Rosina is criminally underrated, he's a very good player and has played quite well for Zenit since he joined them, he'd be a much better inclusion than Cameronesi who's been gash lately and injured too. Lippi is living in the past, and I hope it costs Italy the chance to win it again, not that they should've been there last time either.


Nesta's better than him now but he was injured in 2006. Cannavaro was far and away the best defender in the tournament four years ago and he had just come off a stellar season with Juve. Not sure how you can say he didn't stand out from the rest of the team. 

Lippi's Italy has never been ultra negative. 

Barzagli has never been more than promising. He looked like he had a bright future at one point but he's pretty average these days. Rosina is talented but on his day Camoranesi is definitely better. I can't fault Lippi for taking a risk on him. 

They won't win the tournament this year but they were worthy winners last time. I'd say they were the best team in Germany.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*NO Pato, no Ronaldinho, no Ronaldo and no Adriano........realy ?*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Yeah he should have at least made the camp. And from the seven dropped Kljestan will probably be number 1, so no worries.
> 
> Breaking News: Looks like Karim Benzema has not made the French national team. Kind of shocked at this. May come back to bite them?
> 
> ...


Still looks incredibly strong on paper. Gourcuff to be the breakout star after the cup imo.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> What, I'm not allowed to speak about it at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Just stating the obvious thanks.


never mentioned anything about talking about it. Just get over it, its really annoying how it continues to get brought up.

Italy still would've won the match anyway


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ You never know if Grosso hadn't dived, it may have gone to pens and we could've beaten them, you never know.



> Goalkeepers
> Hugo Lloris
> Steven Mandanda
> Cedric Carrasso
> ...


I know Domenech's a numpty and all, but surely not? :lmao



> Nesta's better than him now but he was injured in 2006. Cannavaro was far and away the best defender in the tournament four years ago and he had just come off a stellar season with Juve. Not sure how you can say he didn't stand out from the rest of the team.


His "stellar" season with Juve didn't really exist seeing as they cheated their way to that title, incredibly obviously with numerous extra time additions being 6-8 mins in length. Good old Serie A.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Aside from the midfield, that French team doesn't impress me whatsoever. Gourcuff has the potential to be superb though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Lawlsfan said:


> never mentioned anything about talking about it. Just get over it, its really annoying how it continues to get brought up.
> 
> Italy still would've won the match anyway


You're the AUSTRALIAN who went for ITALY. Your opinion is thus rendered useless if you can't even go for your country of birth.

I really hope Italy go out in the first round. Plus Grosso basically said himself that he dived.

Spain to win btw.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I love how everyone remembers the controversial PK in that match but they conveniently ignore the fact that Materazzi shouldn't have been sent off.



Renegade™ said:


> His "stellar" season with Juve didn't really exist seeing as they cheated their way to that title, incredibly obviously with numerous extra time additions being 6-8 mins in length. Good old Serie A.


Now you're just spewing bullshit. 6-8 min extra times never happened. And what does that have to do with anything anyway? If you're trying to relate Juve's "cheating" to Cannavaro's performances that's just dumb.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Jon Power said:


> Heskey, Walcott and Wright-Phillips should be nowhere near England's WC squad. Leaving out Ashley Young is an absolute joke to be quite honest.


Agreed, but I'd be amazed if Walcott & Heskey don't start.

If you look at Walcott & Lennon, their delivery is poor, especially Walcott's. Adam Johnson is a good inclusion, but we all know Theo's going no matter what. Heskey too. I hope Capello will play a 4-5-1 with Rooney on his own, but I can't see past him starting with Heskey. He & the team love him.

The 30 man squad's about right. Ashley Young can feel hard done by. I did see your squad too man, and I don't know how you left Dawson out in favour of Upson & Brown. That is shocking! If Brown was picked for versaitilty, I'd prefer Micah Richards as he's a better right back and okay at centre back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Renegade still moaning about Australia giving away a certain penalty in the world cup FOUR YEARS AGO. what year is this? someone fix my time machine so i can get back to 2010.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Heard Beckham will travel with the NT for coaching purposes if his injury gets better.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Now you're just spewing bullshit. 6-8 min extra times never happened. And what does that have to do with anything anyway? If you're trying to relate Juve's "cheating" to Cannavaro's performances that's just dumb.


Um yes, yes that did happen. I remember because it was shown over here on Sports Tonight, extremely rare for Serie A to be covered on any non Football only highlights shows. Hence why I remember it so well. I sat there and thought that does seem extremely odd considering it wasn't the first time it had happened, and just a few months later, Juve were found guilty of match fixing and all that jazz. kthxbi.


----------



## Motörhead (Feb 26, 2005)

Looks like John Terry might not be making it to the World Cup, reports saying that he may have broken a metatarsal.

If Carragher ends up as one of our two starting centre halves for this World Cup, then I really do despair. :no:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I watched pretty much every Juve game that season and I definitely don't remember that. Since we're on the topic of the scandal you should probably know that the trial has been re-opened because of new evidence. Juve might not be guilty after all.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It was either 04/05 or 05/06, but I'm almost certain it was 05/06, against a lower table team (may have been Chievo Verona, yellow & blue colours rit) and they were down 1-0, then out of nowhere the ref added this crazy amount of injury time on and Juve ended up scoring right at the end, and as soon as they went to restart with the kick off, the ref blew full time. That's why it looked very fishy. I'm positive of this.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> It was either 04/05 or 05/06, but I'm almost certain it was 05/06, against a lower table team (may have been Chievo Verona, yellow & blue colours rit) and they were down 1-0, then out of nowhere the ref added this crazy amount of injury time on and Juve ended up scoring right at the end, and as soon as they went to restart with the kick off, the ref blew full time. That's why it looked very fishy. I'm positive of this.


It couldn't have been against Chievo. They did draw 1-1 in 05/06 but both goals were scored in the first half.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Motörhead said:


> Looks like John Terry might not be making it to the World Cup, reports saying that he may have broken a metatarsal.
> 
> If Carragher ends up as one of our two starting centre halves for this World Cup, then I really do despair. :no:


Me too. No Terry to me, while a real issue, brings the name Michael Dawson to mind. He's been arguably the best player all season, especially at CB, and if Terry or Ferdinand can't make it for some reason, then Dawson should be given the chance to step up. He's a great player.

If Carragher ends up in the SQUAD, I despair. The BBC Sport website said something along the lines of "ironically, Carragher hasn't lived up to his usual standards this season" in the article about him being possibly called up. Who cares about fucking irony? In other words, he's been crap. So WHY would Capello pick him? Shocking decision.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

According to the bbc John 'Big Man' Terry should be fit for the FA cup final so he should definitely be back for the world cup


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

standard big man behaviour right there, such an inspiration to not only the country but the whole world.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yay.

at first i was all like dammit, terry is hurt. then it was said he'll be fine, now i'm all like yay!

i think Terry is destined for a red card, and hope it comes against the U.S. i would much rather see Terry than Dawson.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Would anyone actually care if Big Man missed the World Cup coz of injury anyway?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Wayne Bridge would probably find it hilarious.

Scholes to spend the summer teaching kids in Florida to play soccer. I thought that was Beckham's job.

Oh, and Australia to host the 2018 World Cup too, the AFL signed over rights to FIFA to allow them to use their ovals during the season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Nah. 2022 is our only hope. No way would FIFA have 3 consecutive World Cups outside Europe.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Agreed. Aslong as we get one of them, I'll mark.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Would be truly fucking awesome. Some games would be just down the road at Skilled Stadium aswell. Unimaginable at the moment.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, I meant 2022, my bad.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't see it being anything other than 2018 in England and 2022 in Australia. As mentioned, no way FIFA will ever go more than 12 years between European World Cups.

and I was debating this a few months back on a board. Since with this new rotation policy meaning more non-European countries will be holding the World Cup, how many non-European countries can realistically hold a well run World Cup? I came up with nine: Canada, United States, Mexico, Brazil, Argentina, South Africa, China, Japan, and Australia


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

They got rid of the rotating policy and no way could Canada host a World Cup.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

last two continents to host can not host the world cup. that's basically a rotation policy.

10 Canadian venues that can host the World Cup (40,000 minimum)

BC Place in Vancouver (60,000)
Commonwealth Stadium in Edmonton (60,000)
McMahon Stadium in Calgary (has been expanded to fit 46,000 in the past)
Taylor Field in Regina (has been expanded to fit 51,000 in the past)
Canad Inns Stadium in Winnipeg (has been expanded to fit 45,000 in the past)
Rogers Center in Toronto (55,000)
Ivor Wynne in Hamilton (has been expanded to 40,000 in the past)
Frank Clair in Ottawa (has been expanded to fit 52,000 in the past)
Olympic Stadium in Montreal (65,000)

That's 9. And I'm sure they would build a 40,000 stadium in Halifax so we could get a 10th CFL team out east. That's 10 stadiums with 40,000 capacity.

Won't happen any time soon (our national team is garbage), but it's possible maybe 20-30 years from now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

RKing85 said:


> I can't see it being anything other than 2018 in England and 2022 in Australia. As mentioned, no way FIFA will ever go more than 12 years between European World Cups.


You can't see the United States hosting one of those?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

2018 will go to Europe for sure (no way FIFA would let more than 12 years go between European World Cups). And of all the European bids, the English one should be the strongest and of course, the Premier League is the strongest league in the world. I will be shocked if 2018 doesn't go to England.

for 2022, Australia and the United States will be the top two contenders. But I see it going to Australia because Australia is a sporting nation, and they have never held it before. and FIFA has said they want to go to places where they have never been before.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I agree re: 2018. It is England's. 

2022 is probably wide open between the US and Australia. I predict the United States infrastructure will win it for them. Meaning, their stadiums, pretty much.

Just my prediction, though. Australia could get it just as easily.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd rather the US got it than Australia.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> I agree re: 2018. It is England's.
> 
> 2022 is probably wide open between the US and Australia. I predict the United States infrastructure will win it for them. Meaning, their stadiums, pretty much.
> 
> Just my prediction, though. Australia could get it just as easily.


Just a question, but how big is football over there?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd love it if we got the 2018 over here, but the other week, I can't remember if it was Blatter or Platini, I think Blatter, and he said that England's bid was good while Russia's was either excellent or outstanding. I don't see us getting it.

If it's between the States or Australia, it should be Australia. America hosted it not that long ago in '94. There's only been 3 tournaments since then.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Australia's never hosted it before - I think it could be quite entertaining to see a World Cup there. It would have this exotic feel to it, like the one we've got for South Africa.

England for 2018 all the way. That booklet Beckham gave to Blatter today looked like it could break your foot if you dropped it on it. It was massive.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Exotic isn't exactly how I'd describe the feel of the South Africa world cup.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Kizza said:


> Just a question, but how big is football over there?


Just as big as it is in Australia, probably. But not very big, overall.

To date, though, the 1994 World Cup in the U.S was the most attended, and most financial successful World Cup in history.

There is precedent for the U.S coming through for the World Cup.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd like Australia please. A lot closer, at least I can afford the airfare. Tickets are another matter entirely...

England's cool too. Can we not have some other experimental deal? Brazil and SAF is quite enough for now, let's try something that doesn't need to build everything from the ground up..just a thought.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Can someone answer something? Does anybody watch Lucas Podolski play? And how is he? I am reading an article that is saying Joachim Low made a mistake by including him. He was pretty damn good back in the 06 cup, has he gotten worse since?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Haven't seen any of him this year but I do know his form at Bayern was poor, to the extent that they got rid of him.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the major advantage for England is they already have the stadiums. Wembley Stadium, Emirates Stadium, St. James Park, Stadium of Light, Old Trafford, Anfield, City of manchester Stadium, Villa Park, and Elland Road all already meet FIFA World Cup requirements (40,000+). So if they wanted to, they would only have to build one new stadium or redo part of what other stadium to get the 10th 40,000+ stadium (although I am sure they would build one or two new ones anyways).

Russia by the sounds of it has to build 3 to 5 new stadiums to host the world cup.

The major road block with the Australia bid was some of the Aussie Rules Football Teams did not want to vacate their stadium for 10-12 weeks to host a World Cup. But an agreement has been reached and if Australia got the World Cup, they would get the stadiums. Subacio Oval, AAMI Stadium, Suncorp Stadium, Queensland Centre, ANZ Stadium, Sydney Football Stadium, Melbourne Cricket Ground, Etihad Stadium are all over 40,000. So they could build/rennovate as few as 2 stadiums if need be.

Also was wondering, what kind of chat is going to be happening in this thread during the actual games? Will peeople be posting frequently (couple times a game maybe) each game here?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

2018 in England and 2022 here sounds good.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Can someone answer something? Does anybody watch Lucas Podolski play? And how is he? I am reading an article that is saying Joachim Low made a mistake by including him. He was pretty damn good back in the 06 cup, has he gotten worse since?


He went back to his home town club, Koln. He was shit. Went nearly 20 games without a goal at one stage, and produced very little. He does seem to do it in a German shirt though. He will only be a sub anyway I would guess.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Paraguay 1-0 North Korea

North Korea has a damn good defense, Santa Cruz scored via penalty kick.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> He will only be a sub anyway I would guess.


Or they'll stick him on the left like last time.

Germany's forwards have been utter wank this year (Podolski, Gomez, Klose) which almost guarantees one of them will neck up for the Cup.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So Ronaldinoho scored two goals for Milan against Juventus today, what's up Donga ?*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

If it's 2022 here, I'll be 31 years old, wow.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'll be 34. 

*SHUDDER*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> If it's 2022 here, I'll be 31 years old, wow.


Likewise, thats some scary shit. It feels like just yesterday I was a blissful 11 year old enjoying the 2002 World Cup.

Although hopefully Ill have enough money to go to heaps of games and really make it worthwhile. So quite possibly Id prefer it in 2022 than 2018.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Medo said:


> *So Ronaldinoho scored two goals for Milan against Juventus today, what's up Donga ?*


As odd a decision as it may seem, Dunga has a very clear way of playing, and unfortunately for Ronnie, he doesnt really fit that system. Not to mention that Dunga has little patience for disruptive personalities, and I think he considers Ronnie as such. When you consider than these squads have to live with eachother for a whole month, then it makes it more understandable why the likes of Benzema, Ronaldinho, Cassano, ect. have been left out.

At the end of the day, the most glaring oversight is Cambiasso. He should be the first name on the teamsheet, yet unbelievably he doesnt even make the provisional squad.

EDIT - Soz, double post.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It's because he's not one of Maradona's "boys" and the same goes for Zanetti. Diego said he would've picked Gago coz he's one of his boys but he didnt play enough.

That's a disgusting selection policy and I hope to see him ruin the Argies in the group stages.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The only reason I want to see Argentina do well in the World Cup is because I want Lionel Messi to shine at the biggest stage. Other than that I could really care less for the team. Still, leaving out Cambiasso was a head-scratcher, Inter got snubbed by Maradona, and Milan got snubbed by Dunga. I still think Pato not being called up is bad, because apparently he would have been fit before the Cup.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

If I was in charge of the Argies I'd be using this line up

Romero

Zanetti - Demichelis - Samuel - Heinze

Mascherano - Veron - Cambiasso

Messi - Milito - Higuian

Easily can interchange Higuain with KUN or Tevez, and I honestly have no idea about their keepers, think they're gonna miss the experience of Abondanzieri and Cavallero.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned Banega has to play for Argentina. Ridiculous that he isn't involved. The fact that Maradona has left his three best midfielders; Banega, Lucho and Cambiasso at home is beyond stupid.

I can tell you now that he will have Jonas in the team as well which is hilarious in itself.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

That's because Jonas is one of his boys. That seems to negate the fact he is utter wank.

I will enjoy Argentina not making it to the quarters.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

But he's Spiderman! 






In all seriousness, Maradona's done a weird one here with his team selection. Still, they have some great players there, i.e the best one in the world in Messi, and a relatively easy group, though I think they'll probably struggle against anyone else in the Top 10 (well, that's an odd one. The rankings have Croatia at 9th. Above France. Genius.)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

love to see Argentina and Spain fail miserably. chances are slim with Spain, but Maradona might give me what i want.


----------



## Motörhead (Feb 26, 2005)

We are pretty much fucked for the 2018 bid now that Lord Triesman has stepped down from the FA. 

So who are the favourites now then? Spain/Portugal?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Did Russia put in for 2018 or just 2022?

If they did, they might have a good chance.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Doing a little betting thing for the World Cup, there's 4 of us from work involved and we're putting £25 in each for a pot of £100 for whoever has the team that gets the furthest. Basically we had two choices each, but it worked out okay as one guy wanted Spain, another wanted Brazil and the other wanted Argentina - so we decided that if we went with our first choices then it'd just be easier, although I had to lose out slightly due to me not being able to have either of my first immediate choices (Spain, Brazil), however they said I could have the first of the second picks. Ended up picking Germany and England, so that'll be interesting cheering them both on lol. The picks were Spain/Italy, Brazil/Holland, Argentina/Portugal and my Germany/England. Hopefully I'll win it, but the odds are against me haha.

We also had a side bet for fun in picking the top scorer, two picks each again although this time you could pick the same. I went with Villa/Fabiano, another went with Villa/Torres, the next was Fabiano/Rooney and the last was Villa/Ronaldo. I have a good chance with this one, shame no money is involved lol.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i'm surprised our bid lasted as long as it did, usually already fucked it by now. oh well, too good to be true.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

St. Stephen said:


> At the end of the day, the most glaring oversight is Cambiasso.


definitely


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Spain England final.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

My fantasy Cup lineup.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ Cannavaro.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Two per country only. So I had Ivanovic, but see Italy going farther than Serbia.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

> The England squad have agreed to donate their World Cup match fees to charity ahead of the upcoming showpiece in South Africa.
> 
> Charities including WellChild, Childrens Hospices UK, the Bobby Moore Fund, the PFA and the Team England Footballer's Charity Outreach Programme are set to benefit to the tune of more than £1million.
> 
> ...


http://www.teamtalk.com/news/2483/6157701/England-give-up-cup-fees-for-charity


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

GK SCHWARZER
RB WILKSHIRE
CB NEILL
CB MOORE
LB CHIPPERFIELD
RCM CULINA
CM CAHILL
LCM GRELLA
RW EMERTON
LW BRESCIANO
ST KEWELL

RESERVES:
BEAUCHAMP
NORTH
CARLE
HOLMAN
FEDERECI
JONES
KENNEDY
MILLIGAN
CARNEY
MCDONALD
VALERI
JEDINAK

Thinking that might be the squad we go in with, as Pim has said before he likes playing Kewell as the sole striker in a 4-3-3. If Kewell isn't fit to start the first game then Kennedy would replace him, Kennedy may start anyway, with Kewell moving to the left and one of either Bresci or Emerton making way. Both of them could move in to the center of midfield though I guess so Culina or Grella could also drop out, doubtful though. Cahill will also obviously play further forward as well, which gives us another player to get on the end of the crosses. Reserves seem pretty much right, however Holman or Carle might be left behind as I doubt both of them would be needed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Quick question, did Viduka/Aloisi retire from country, or are they just plainly too old?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

too old i believe. Viduka is fucking garbage. He was garbage last world cup and he's been on a decline since then.

Ballack out of the Cup, good news for us although we'll battle to get out of out group. 




RKing85 said:


> The major road block with the Australia bid was *some of the Aussie Rules Football Teams* did not want to vacate their stadium for 10-12 weeks to host a World Cup. But an agreement has been reached and if Australia got the World Cup, they would get the stadiums. Subacio Oval, AAMI Stadium, Suncorp Stadium, Queensland Centre, ANZ Stadium, Sydney Football Stadium, Melbourne Cricket Ground, Etihad Stadium are all over 40,000. So they could build/rennovate as few as 2 stadiums if need be.


No, every AFL team and every rugby league team. Its also longer than 10-12 weeks and no agreement has been reached. Basically what they want to do is prevent every other code from playing on some of the major ovals (every one of those is used extensively by the NRL except for the MCG and Subiaco which are used a lot by AFL). The FFA would have to provide some major compensation or our bid is fucked.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Who to replace Verbeek with after the WC btw? He's been deadset awful with the players from what I've seen, Guus was able to communicate with them and get the best out of them, Pim seems to just been a wanker.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao @ Cannavaro.


It's a good pick. Italy will only concede one if any in the group stages.

So gutted for Ballack


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Rockhead, what fantasy league/cup is that? Might have to get involved... :hmm:

I feel bad for Ballack on the level that it must suck to suddenly not be able to play for your country, but not on the level that is the England fan in me, and laughs at Germany's misfortune.

Shame about Beckham though...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that really hurts Germany obviously. 

And never got an answer I don't think, how active are people going to be on this board actually during the World Cup games?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I used to be a big fan of Ballack (still am even though hes sort of useless). Very sad that he's missing his last World Cup. Fucking Boateng. And it sucks for them because now their captain is gone.

Melvisboy: http://worldfantasyfootball.skysports.com/Index.aspx


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sucks to be Germany. No Rolfes and Ballack in midfield, and no Adler in goal. Ouch.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Fabio Grosso cut from the Italy squad. Good decision I guess.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

this world cup is doomed, no Grosso = i don't give a fuck anymore. 


IT'S GROSSO


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

The worst part about this World Cup is that its the winter down there during it. I want to see ladies from other countries in less clothes not more. 

Edit- And is anyone else going? I'm just curious how much flights were from Europe. Paid $2,000 for my flight.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Fabio Grosso cut from the Italy squad. Good decision I guess.


Major RATINGS


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm still thinking of going maybe, not sure. if we can find some good deals me and my Dad have nothing better to do.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, no Grosso means they're screwed if they need someone to dive for a penalty 

In all seriousness, I'm looking forward to the WC. Like, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

would love to see Italy do the exact same thing to Australia, although it would mean four more years of laughable moaning, but it would still make me laugh.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I can not wait for the World Cup. I need a job, fairly badly, but i am not going to start job hunting until the first week of July, so I won't start any potential new job until after the World Cup has finished. Don't want to be working when games are on.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Go Brazil, despite the fact that i can't stand Donga but still my favorite team.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :lmao "Donga"

Love it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

People blaming dunga for the current style of the Brazilian national team obviously haven't watched them much over the last couple of decades. They haven't played 'joga bonita' since the 70s. They are teams that are made up of workhorses in midfield and then special talents at the top end of the pitch to try and nick the game for them. The current brazilian team is poor to watch yes, but still better than the '94 world cup winning team. Which of course was captained by Dunga. 

Anyway I hope brazil fail in this world cup, the only thing I look forward to in their games is the female support.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Role Model said:


> would love to see Italy do the exact same thing to Australia, although it would mean four more years of laughable moaning, but it would still make me laugh.


Maybe if we're lucky, we'll get to see you go to penalties. That's always good for a laugh.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Maybe if we're lucky, we'll get to see you go to penalties. That's always good for a laugh.


8*D

Ghana had better hope Essien and Appiah can keep injury free, coz they're a monster pairing in midfield and could well get them by our group.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Rooney* :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

epic, epic advert.


----------



## Isaias4u2nv (Apr 12, 2005)

Rockhead said:


>


Yeah great commercial great moves!

To bad Ronaldinho wont be going to the world cup.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> would love to see Italy do the exact same thing to Australia, although it would mean four more years of laughable moaning, but it would still make me laugh.


I'd love to see it to, as we'd have to make it to the semi final to have any chance of facing off against Italy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i want us to get knocked out on penalties, so that was hardly a biting comment.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> i want us to get knocked out on penalties, so that was hardly a biting comment.


Nice support for your national team :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

That Nike advert is brilliant, got me a little tiny bit hyped for this World Cup, I hadn't really been that interested but seeing Rooney track back in there was pretty epic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

United > England

if England win the world cup, great, if they get knocked out in the group stage, oh well, better for United.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The biggest annoyance is the media, they seem hell bent on destroying us. The Sun - 'believe', The Mail - 'oh look this FA guy did something wrong lolz'


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If newspapers didn't exist it would help. also players like Terry, Carragher not playing for England would make it easier to cheer the team.

Trust me I'm behind them 100%, but i can call a spade a spade, i don't need to believe in this team, because they're not worth it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If newspapers didn't exist it would help. also players like Terry, Carragher not playing for England would make it easier to cheer the team.
> 
> Trust me I'm behind them 100%, but i can call a spade a spade, i don't need to believe in this team, because *they're not worth it*.













This is the only relevant Cheryl Cole/L'oreal picture


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

I want to see USA beat England. Yeah, after Confed Cup I believe Americans know how to play soccer.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

that's the only match I really want to see England win and win comfortably, this place (and other forums i'm on) would be unbearable if they pulled it off and beat us.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

I honestly can't motivate myself to want this England team to do well, out of the entire squad, I'd only be happy to see Rooney lift the cup.

Maybe it's because i'm not a Premiership fan, but, why should I want see ....s like Frank Lampard, Steven Gerrard, John Terry or Ashley Cole do well? They don't even really give a fuck.

Ashley Cole got asked last week if he'd rather win the double with Chelsea or the World Cup, any player that would rather win the FA Cup for a SIXTH time than win the World Cup for the ONLY time, can suck my balls.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I already posted that like 2 pages back :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> that's the only match I really want to see England win and win comfortably, this place (and other forums i'm on) would be unbearable if they pulled it off and beat us.


you damn right, it will be.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

The way I see it, while it would be nice for all the Americans, it's about as likely as the GB basketball team beating the US one. Luol Deng and Mensah-Bonsu versus Lebron, Kobe and co. Donovan and... Beasley (?) versus Rooney, Lampard, Gerrard, Terry, Cole and co.

It'd be a huge upset of course, but I can't see it happening. Capello has this team whipped into shape in my eyes, and unless the team looks fragile and like they're not on the same page in the upcoming friendlies, I can't possibly see England walking away with all 9 points in the group.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

It'd be Donovan and Dempsey.

Plus the other Prem players like Altidore, and Holden.

But I'm still expecting the English to win. The U.S will just have to beat Slovenia, and Algeria.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Fair enough. Knew I'd be wrong with my two US players.

Their team is strong enough to finish second. Algeria and Slovenia are pretty hopeless, tbh. If we don't stick more than 3 goals past them both, especially considering the form in qualifying, I'll be disappointed. Well, not that disappointed. As long as we beat them all.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Its up to Howard if we have a chance or not against England. And this place wont be bad if we beat you. There is only like 3 of us here and I cant speak for them but I will be partying all night for days and wont even know my name, let alone how to use a computer.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

GunnerMuse said:


> I want to see USA beat England. Yeah, after Confed Cup I believe Americans know how to play soccer.





Role Model said:


> that's the only match I really want to see England win and win comfortably, this place (and other forums i'm on) would be unbearable if they pulled it off and beat us.


yeah if we lose that match its going to be really embarassing, the USA 'soccer' team beating the english football team:argh:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That's why I like it. No one expects us to win, so if we do its miraculous for us if not then no biggie. But if England slip against us, people will laugh at them for a while.

By the way, anyone know when England vs Mexico happens?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> By the way, anyone know when England vs Mexico happens?


monday at 8pm gmt


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

watching that. mildly excited for it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Does Hamsik play for Slovenia or Slovakia?


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> By the way, anyone know when England vs Mexico happens?





united_07 said:


> monday at 8pm gmt


cant wait for this, of course england will win but i wanna see how mexico plays, mexico plays better against bigger teams.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Kizza said:


> Does Hamsik play for Slovenia or Slovakia?


Slovakia.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Lassana Diarra out for France due to an intestinal injury.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Ivory Coast could go far IMO. If they get past that tough group that is. I can't get excited for England at the moment simply because I can't see us winning it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Lassana Diarra out for France due to an intestinal injury.


Shame for him but Toulalan and Alou Diarra are just as good at holding mid, and Toulalan is miles better at spraying a ball around.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

England, Spain, Australia. 

it could end up being England vs Australia after the group, ahh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Too bad based on the horrid performance against New Zealand, only winning 2-1, it looks like we'll be lucky to even score in the group matches.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

The Socceroos weren't good, but they did make a host of subs. England need to avoid injuries tonight on that Wembley pitch, and I expect Capello will field a host of second stringers rather than the first team.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Too bad based on the horrid performance against New Zealand, only winning 2-1, it looks like we'll be lucky to even score in the group matches.


Yeah we're looking a little flat in attack the last year or so. Holman finally did something to merit being in a Socceroo jersey, how he's been capped so much bemuses me. Incredibly meh footballer.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pretty excited to see England vs Mexico. Only two hours to go. None of the other friendlies today scream "excitement" to me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'll be scouting.

I'm really just excited to see some football.

I heard a rumor that Capello is considering using Walcott and Lennon simultaneously. Would be interesting, imo.

edit: aw.

Green; 

G Johnson, Ferdinand, King, Baines; 

Walcott, Carrick, Gerrard, Milner; 

Rooney, Crouch


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If rooney get's injured fuck capello and wembley, walcott starting meh whatever.

Milner n Carrick cm is intresting, unless he play's milner outwide but looks like stevie will be.

Green over Hart really, it's a friendly take a risk.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> I'll be scouting.
> 
> I'm really just excited to see some football.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. Any injury to that lot and Wembley, the FA and Fabio will need to beg for forgiveness.

Maybe Walcott will disprove the theory that he's a bad starter.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

England leading 2-0. Robert Green has been phenomenal tonight.

Nice to see Mexico losing.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hopefully England beat the hell on Algeria :side:*


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Man this is fucking bullshit, it's Mexico's same old story, getting raped at corners and air play, they know England is deadly at air and yet they let them shoot so easily.

And I still don't get why Aguirre sent fucking Perez to GK and Vela (NOW I see why he's not playing with Arsenal) when you have Hernandez. The only ones that are having a good game are Rodriguez and Salcido (Chivas homeground talent FTW!) and Gio.

/rant

EDIT: Hey at least Franco scored


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

England's defending has become shit right there. Dare I say you guys may need Terry.

England winning but not convincingly.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok first half. Green has been pretty good, as has King. Thats about it really. Rooney has had little to no effect in his position. Carrick and Milner have been poor.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Walcott has been pissing me off, and its the same reason every time with walcott, he never makes the right decisions, i'd prefer it if lennon came on.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Guillermo fcking Franco, really?

England would be in serious trouble if Temoc plays in the 2nd half


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

Hmm, Mexico have been impressive while we've been pretty average. 2-1 is highly flattering and if we don't improve in the second half we could quite easily lose this.

Get Carrick, Walcott and Baines off for a start.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

GOLAZO!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Praise be to Glenn Johnson!


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Golazo, what a fcking goal


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

great finish from johnson there


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! Screw what I was about to say, Johnson just scored a CRACKER!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

England's central defense = shit.

Vela should have two.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*that was impressive.*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Mexico's defense is starting to fall..


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

perucho1990 said:


> Mexico's defense is starting to fall..


Starting? with the exception of Rodriguez they have been pretty bad, they gave Johnson all the time of the world to score that impressive goal and well, the first 2 scores.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Baines' run just then had me seeing stars. Beautiful. Shame he got hacked down, tbh, but the ref did the right thing, and played advantage. Fair enough.

Anyway, as I was gonna say before Johnson struck, we've not been good enough. The second half has looked much more promising, but there's not enough ball control, Rooney's in no man's land, Carrick and Milner are being too quiet, and Gerrard has been pretty shocking. Again, it's getting better in the second half I'm seeing right here.

I don't care how good the commentators can say King is, Terry/Ferdinand is the strongest centre-back pairing, tbh.

MASSIVE foul on Gerrard outside the box. Referee... shocking stuff.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

fpalm, another fck up by England's D

And Mexico almost scores..


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The England's defense has some serious proplems.*


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Rooney still doing fuck all.
Walcott still falling over and making bad decisions.
The white defence still showing suckish judgement.

Full-backs looking lively.
Milner's woken up.
Ball control has improved.

Subs to come...
EDIT: Carrick for Huddlestone is cool. Hope he has a good strike or two at goal, show off a bit.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

This performance from Mexico will prompt me to put a large sum of money of France going out in the group stages. I knew they'd try to pass the ball around prettily, but I wasn't yet convinced they could do it effectively. Clearly they can, and without Lass Diarra, I think Mexico could dominate France. Mexico and Uruguay to go through in group A.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Don't forget South Africa...*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

lol at the mexicans complaining about giving a foul which was so obvious


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I hadn't noticed it was just the Chelsea guys missing, tbh.
Hart's been solid, he hasn't been called upon as much as Robbo, to be fair to him.
Walcott, stop falling over and rolling on the floor. You're a decent player, stop falling over, ffs.

As a referee myself, that man should have been sent off. Red card. Couldn't care less if it's a friendly, it's still football we're playing here.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Close.., Gerrard almost scores..


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Here comes Blanco, it's a shame our most creative player plays in 2nd Division and is 37 years old fpalm...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Portugal/Cape Verde game ended 0-0*

:lmao


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

That was a good pass by Temoc, he still got it


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Medo said:


> *Portugal/Cape Verde game ended 0-0*
> 
> :lmao


Hahaha, that's brilliant. Cape Verde have a football team?

Lennon for Walcott = ratingz.

HOLY CRAP, what a shocking decision from the referee on Gerrard. In no way was that a foul. Awful.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Wait a minute.....Blanco still palying ? wow!*


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Medo said:


> *Wait a minute.....Blanco still palying ? wow!*


He's our version of Matt Hardy, he refuses to die and had some weight issues, but this motherfucker still has it.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

lic05 said:


> He's our version of Matt Hardy, he refuses to die and had some weight issues, but this motherfucker still has it.


Nah he is more like the Ricky Steamboat of soccer.

Shit that was close by Rooney, good save by Masa


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

lic05 said:


> He's our version of Matt Hardy, he refuses to die and had some weight issues, but this motherfucker still has it.


That's a brilliant analagy. :lmao

Who was the killjoy on the Mexican goal line? What a goal that would have been.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*He's kinda legend, i do respect him!


Ahh that was close Rooney....*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

That was a clear foul by Torrado...

Yellow card to Masa


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

What the fuck was up with Maza?

Chill out man it's a Friendly.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Adam Johnson, great turn. He was really trying to be unselfish, too. Fairly sure someone had a hand on his shirt, though, might be wrong. That's about as much as he'll probably get to do tonight, tbh. My mock 23-man had him in there.

Rooney with the rebona, no less, to Lennon, and what a run - that man should be off. Ffs, I've said it already, it's a game of football. Send him freakin' off, referee.

Free-kick into the wall. Nice. fpalm

Johnson is Man of the Match. I'd probably agree, the goal was good, and he's one of the only men who's had an all-around, no screw-up game.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Over

3-1 England wins.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Argentina are dominating Canada 5-0*


----------



## thepunisherkills (May 21, 2007)

Why the hell did they play Conejo Perez? Even Ochoa could have been a better choice. Also, Cant stand Torrado, I could think of at least 10 mexican players more worthy to play for el tri.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

Pah, I see Maxi has two goals to his name already. Wish he would bang in a few for Liverpool next season.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

All I can really say after watching the England/Mexico friendly was Glenn Johnson, FTW.

Also, it's a shame to see Beckham watching from the box. You can tell how much passion he had to go to the World Cup this year and play for his country.

Finally, Lennon was brilliant for the time he was on. Walcott, albeit not bad, annoyed me in parts when he was on the ball. He did make some unwise decisions.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Di Maria one of my picks to be a standout in the world cup (if he plays regularly that is).

Average england like i expected but mexico are no pushovers and will advance from their group.

If walcott gets picked it will be mind blowing seems capello and all theo's fans are hanging on the hype he had and the possibilty he might come really great. He shows flashes every blue moon for arsenal, maybe he will prove me wrong.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Mexico's man marking is shambolic at best. While Crouch was clearly offside, you shouldn't be allowing Wayne Rooney a free header. Or Ledley King, for that matter.

But England didn't impress either. Ferdinand never looked World class today, and but for Rob Green the Lions would have conceded more than once.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I fear for Rio he has not looked fully fit and at he's best for a long time.

same will happen with hargreaves for united next season(fingers crossed it won't)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

United States vs Czech Republic tonight. I'm gonna have to miss it, because apparently my stupid finals don't want to end. 

I hope for a victory, but it will be tough.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

We should beat the Czechs, without their top players...but who knows.

I'm just really excited for the match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The future only god knows.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

> The very early -- and very unconfirmed, unofficial -- buzz is that several regulars will remain in street clothes. The names I hear are Jozy Altidore, Landon Donovan, Clint Dempsey, Michael Bradley and Carlos Bocanegra. Other veterans will be in reserve.


From the Washington Post. An experimental line up, then. A win would be very good in these circumstances.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

at the end of the day to me all these friendlies are about people not getting injuried, unless you're lose 20-0, they mean nothing and will literally be forgotten about in 24 hours or less.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Role Model said:


> at the end of the day to me all these friendlies are about people not getting injuried, unless you're lose 20-0, they mean nothing and will literally be forgotten about in 24 hours or less.


This really. Although it would be nice to win, as its a bit of a confidence booster.

I just hope Buddle plays today.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bradley is going to announce the roster tomorrow. I think that indicates that tonight's match doesn't mean as much as we thought.

He probably already his 23 in mind.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

tbh I was expecting alot more from Rooney, Lennon, Gerrard. They were contained quite easily, I thought.


We gave up goals too easy. They all could have not gone in and we should have took our chances.

I expected a loss and am pleased with the first 45 even if England was missing 5 of their starters.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Watching the U.S. game. Although its a B squad, our defense is absolute shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I dont care about the result. But damn, did Gooch look bad.

I hope it's just because his first match in 7 months. Otherwise...eesh.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey who would you have getting on the squad Herculez Gomez or Edson Buddle? Asking because I've never seen Gomez before today.

That first goal was all on Gooch not jumping high enough. I hope Boca, Gooch, and Jay get fit and trained well, really do.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Both made cases for themselves.

I think Ching is a lock. I think Findley/Johnson are out. So. Out of Buddle and Gomez...either both, or just Gomez.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I just double checked the Argie's squad and saw Martin Palermo has been picked. :lmao

Maradona never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I have nothing against the Palermo selection. He gives them something that the rest of the strikers don't. If they are struggling for a goal in the last 10 minutes they can chuck him on, go route one and play around him. It's his midfield selection that is most baffling for me.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Palermo has been picked because he played for the mouth jr aka Boca jr aka Maradona's favorite team, they are buddies you know..

and the US clearly lacks depth in defense, especially in the LB position, both Bornestein and Pearce sucked yesterday, Gomez and Ching actually improved the offense, EJ should be out for sure.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I would say after a quick look at the Mexico/England highlights, Rooney has to be injured still.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

how did you come to that conclusion? (looking forward to this explanation)


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Rooney didnt even try in the game against Mexico

Also since Mexico's clearly weak point was facing against tall strikers like Crouch


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Role Model said:


> how did you come to that conclusion? (looking forward to this explanation)


Because he looks injured..., like not fully fit, up to standards, top notch condition etc etc.

He what, limped off twice near the end of the EPL season? No way he can be 100%. I'm not saying it's a major injury or anything, but enough to affect his game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

although i see where you're coming from, to take too much from a flat meaningless friendly when he has openly stated he's saving himself for the WC is slightly foolish.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Palermo has been picked because he played for the mouth jr aka Boca jr aka Maradona's favorite team, they are buddies you know..


Ah yes coz he's "ONE OF THE BOYS".


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

No one would be 100% a couple of weeks after such a long season, he will be fine for the United States of America. Don't know why I didn't just put USA there.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Ireland sure thrashed Paraguay.

Totally didn't think they would be so mismatched.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

> *Maradona: Will run naked if Argentina wins WCup*
> 
> BUENOS AIRES, Argentina (AP)—Diego Maradona has promised to run naked through the center of Buenos Aires if Argentina wins the World Cup.
> 
> ...


I really hope they lose now.

U.S. Squad announcement momentarily.

Buddle and Gomez make it!

Kljestan, Brian Ching, Heath Pearce, Chad Marshall, Robbie Findley, Alejandro Bedoya, and Eddie Johnson left off.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Goalkeepers: Brad Guzan (Aston Villa, England), Marcus Hahnemann (Wolverhampton, England), Tim Howard (Everton, England).

Defenders: Carlos Bocanegra (Rennes, France), Jonathan Bornstein (Chivas USA), Steve Cherundolo (Hannover, Germany), Jay DeMerit (Watford, England), Clarence Goodson (IK Start, Norway), Oguchi Onyewu (AC Milan, Italy), Jonathan Spector (West Ham, England).

Midfielders: DaMarcus Beasley (Glasgow Rangers, Scotland), Michael Bradley (Borussia Moenchengladbach, Germany), Ricardo Clark (Eintracht Frankfurt, Germany), Clint Dempsey (Fulham, England), Landon Donovan (Los Angeles), Maurice Edu (Glasgow Rangers, Scotland), Benny Feilhaber (AGF Aarhus, Denmark), Stuart Holden (Bolton, England), Jose Torres (Pachuca, Mexico).

Forwards: Jozy Altidore (Hull, England), Edson Buddle (Los Angeles), Robbie Findley (Salt Lake), Herculez Gomez (Puebla, Mexico).



Findley. WTF?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Findley was cut. I swear he was?

EDIT- I guess not. WTF he sucks. Our forward lineup does not look as good as it should without CD9. 

I would have put Ching over Findley, but I guess they gotta have the MLS Cup winners somewhere there eh?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Guh. I think he's brining Findley for his speed, and only his speed. Because really, he doesn't offer much outside of that.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Findlay over Ching?

Well Bradley is the Russo of soccer isnt he?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Friendly round up today.

Netherlands beat Mexico 2 goals to 1. Van Persie scores both. Didn't watch the game, but it sounds like hes back on excellent form.

Turkey defeat Northern Ireland two goals to nil. We should be playing an A squad against them on Saturday.

France/Costa Rica is 1-1 at half, and very entertaining.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

Van Persie couldve scored 5 goals, Mexico's D was beyond awful.
for what ive seen, this should be the starting 11

-------------Ochoa-------------------
---Aguilar--Moreno-Rodriguez-Salcido-
------Juarez-Marquez-Torrado---------
---Giovanni---------------Guardado---
------------Hernandez----------------


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

France 2-1. Good goal from Valbuena for his 1st match!


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Robben, Sneijer, Van Bommel didnt play.

France beating Costa Rica 2-1 what a goal by Valbuena.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Looking forward to France continuing been a complete shitfest this tournament. No Zizou to get them to a final this time


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

or to ruin there chances once they get there.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

apologies if this has already been mentioned, but apparently Pizza Hut's in Ireland are giving away free pizza every time France gets scored on. Yep, they are still bitter. lol.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

hahaha that's brilliant, high five to the Irish.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Essien ruled out of WC.

Sucks.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sucks for Ghana, as he was a vital midfielder. And its always fun to watch him play.

The two African Nations I'm keeping my eyes on are of course Ivory Coast, and South Africa. I think the home field advantage and fan support can get SA out of the group stages. To be honest Group A isn't very easy to predict.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mexico and France would make sense but maybe uruguay can sneak through, sorry can't see South Africa getting through be great if they did.

Damn was hoping Ghana and Serbia would get through over the germans, hopefully they can still do it without essien they are still a pretty solid outfit, Hey maybe the Aussies can dump Germany out with Serbia.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*No Essien? ahh this is bad for Ghana definetly.

Van Persie scored two goals for Holland againt Mexico which is interesting thing.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

First Ballack, now Essien. Sucks to be a central midfielder called Michael, playing for Chelsea.

This is a big shame for him and Ghana though. He'll still be able to play in 2014 though. He'll be 31 then, so this may not be his last World Cup, as it is for Ballack. But still, he's such an awesome player that it is just annoying to see him miss gracing the big stage.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The more players ruled out - the better. At this moment in time England are only really missing Hargreaves and Beckham through injury and neither of them are world-beaters anymore. Hopefully Barry pulls through.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Neither are world beaters but Becks dead balls and crossing would have came in handy in certain games and a fully fit Hargreaves is a much better holding midfield player than anyone else in the england squad, great at breaking play up, ball winning, he's quick and a great tackler.

Not a fan of barry but i hope he get's fit although i would not mind milner doing the holding role.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

No, it's not the better.

I want to see the best players, and Essien is one of the footballers on the planet. (And one of my favorite players, for that matter)

Bummed.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Klebold said:


> The more players ruled out - the better. At this moment in time England are only really missing Hargreaves and Beckham through injury and neither of them are world-beaters anymore. Hopefully Barry pulls through.


Nah it would be great to see every team at full strength as it calls for better football. 



Mikey Damage said:


> No, it's not the better.
> 
> I want to see the best players, and Essien is one of the footballers on the planet. (And one of my favorite players, for that matter)
> 
> Bummed.


First good thing I've heard you say that's related to Chelsea. 8*D

But I do agree its sad Essien couldn't get fit in time. Imagine one of those beauty goals all the way from midfield at the World Cup? Epic.

Oh and btw. Herculez Gomez (below), looks a lot like Obama.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mostly the ears...and the mole on the cheek. 

And enjoy my compliment of Chelsea. They don't come very often.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Damn, that sucks hard for Essien. Very talented footballer. Obviously it helps us though, with no Ballack for Germany and Essien for Ghana, but it's still very unfortunate from a neutral perspective for any player to be injured obviously.

I hope Kewell can be fit before we start, we'd really be up against it if he doesn't pull up.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> Nah it would be great to see every team at full strength as it calls for better football.


I want England to do well. As a neutral though I would obviously like to see the best footballers out there and playing but the more top players out, the more chance of England doing well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> I hope Kewell can be fit before we start, we'd really be up against it if he doesn't pull up.


The way we've played under Verbeek we're gonna be up against it anyway.

It was just the other day I said Ghana will really need Essien & Appiah fit in midfield if they're to go through, and losing one of them already isnt a good sign. Especially as its the better of the two.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, Verbeek really has no idea what he's doing. Hiddink was able to get the best out of the playing group, now under Verbeek, it's boring, gritty football.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

160,000 tickets still available. Not one single game is sold out. I wasn't expecting great attendence, but I surely thought the South Africa games would sell out.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

omg yeah verbeek is so fucking shit, he's only taken us from 52nd to 20th in the FIFA World Rankings since he took over, and had us as high as 12th at one stage.

Fucking morons.

I'm well aware that we're going to do nothing at the World Cup, however that's hardly Verbeek's fault. Even Mourinho would be find it hard enough to get our group of players into the second round.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> omg yeah verbeek is so fucking shit, he's only taken us from 52nd to 20th in the FIFA World Rankings since he took over, and had us as high as 12th at one stage.
> 
> Fucking morons.


:lmao

Fucks sake. It's the truth, like it or not, we aren't playing well and haven't for a while. Yes, we don't exactly have the best group of players, but it's almost the same squad as when we had Hiddink, and we were playing alot better then. Take a chill pill, groucho.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Plus, the highest we've been is 14th.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I been out with my friends today, but U.S. beat Turkey 2-1. DEUCE scores one, and Altidore the other. I like this, Altidore has been bad with Hull but he seems to score well in a white shirt, I like that a lot.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Spain beat Saudia Arabia 3-2, i saw the game and honeslt i was shocked about Spain's performance which was not good sign for a team that many people believe that have good chance to win the world cup. 

And yea i know it still friendly game....*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

It is shocking. While Iker Casillas may not be at fault, I still think he has slipped badly this year. So many goals conceded. Either Pepe Reina or Valdes as number 1, would be a better choice. But it ain't gonna happen, cuz of his captaincy unfortunately.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea as Madrid fan, i noticed that Casillas wasn't in his top form this year which was something unusual from him actually and i think that Valdes did a great season with Barca so maybe he should take his place as the goalkeeper but then yea it isn't gonna happen!*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

A few top level keepers have had a bit of a slide this year, Casillas and Buffon. Is Julio Cesar number one for Brazil as well?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Cesar is number one, he's been quite good I think. In my opinion the best keeper around at the moment.

Anybody watching the England friendly? Trailing to Japan 1-0, and Lampard misses a penalty!


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Anybody watching the England friendly? Trailing to Japan 1-0, and Lampard misses a penalty!


Yep, Lampard is a clown.

Poor showing this.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol at that own goal, realistically England are still one down. I really hope this is the England we see against the U.S.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

England? Missing penalties?

Never!

In funnier news, Serbia lost to New Zealand 1-0.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

England are gonna win on two pretty bad own goals. No red shirts near either of them. Its a friendly yes, but you would think England would be more convincing with 12 days to go. Well at least the two Chelsea Cole's set em up.

Next U.S. friendly against Australia on the 5th. Don't follow the Aussies so don't know what to expect.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

It should be a close game, but some of our players don't deserve to be anywhere near the green and gold guernsey based on the 2-1 win against New Zealand. I'd expect it to be about 1-1.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

That was fucking god awful from us today. Just reinforces my belief we don't have a hope in hell.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Darren Bent couldn't have been more unfortunate to have had 10 players around him playing so poorly. I guess that's the end of his World Cup which is a damn shame because he will score goals for us if he goes to SA.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's funny that Japan was the team who scored all the 3 goals in the match but it ended 2-1 for England!*


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

England have no chance, at international level, we just dont have enough world class players. Rooney, and thats it.

Spain will win, the choices they have in midfield is bloody insane. Torries and Villa upfront will be too good for anybody.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

It continues to be the same pattern for England; have a shaky start in the first half by giving away the ball easily and having a vulnerable defence. Then we have a solid second half. Still, Rooney was awesome throughout and even if he gave the ball away a few times, he did set up quite a few chances for us.

In addition to that, Hart had an awsome game. Some of the saves he made was brilliant. 

Finally, I'm just about done with Walcott. All he does is try and use his pace to take on the defenders and he ends up losing the ball a lot of the time. Lennon on the other hand has impressed me on the right side of midfield and has been consistent, moreso than Walcott.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Totally average performance from England today, but a great display from the Japanese, roll on the 11th!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I support England but I hate John Terry, Ashley Cole, Rio Ferdinand, Frank Lampard and Steven Gerrard


I like Tom Huddlestone though because Derby County made him


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

CC91 said:


> *I support England but I hate John Terry, Ashley Cole, Rio Ferdinand, Frank Lampard and Steven Gerrard*
> 
> 
> I like Tom Huddlestone though because Derby County made him


When they wear the England shirt it is all forgiven in my view.

Exception to the rule - Jaime Carragher


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I find it odd why people hate Lampard. I sort of dislike him, as he's a very good player and he plays for my most hated club. However apart from that, I think he's alright, and if I were English I'd probably quite like the guy.

I also really like Ferdinand, but I can understand that his case is a bit more subjective. I just find it odd the universal hate Frank seems to have. Considering the family he was born into, with twats like Droopy and Jamie Redknapp, I think he's turned out alright.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Probably random blind hate. I don't see how you can still hate on players (apart from John Terry and maybe Ashley Cole) when they represent your country. Unity in your nation, man, unity. Altidore's been shit with Hull, but when its time to play with his country, I'll support him along with every other man in our uniform. Same goes for my other (and more realistic) team Spain. If its "oh I hate this guy, because he plays for so and so" then that's beyond childish. I hate Madrid, but will support Sergio Ramos and Iker Casillas just as much as anyone else in the club. Its different when its playing at the World Cup, I want everyone in the team to do well. But this is me speaking as an American, maybe in Europe having animosity towards your team's players is whats normal.

Anyways I wanted to ask, who everyone thinks will get cut from England before it happens. I hope Joe Cole stays, as I feel the guy is gonna be vital. Hope Walcott gets cut, and they stick Lennon in place. Your gonna have less mistakes with him. Probably should cut Darren Bent as well. Carragher is such an eh decision, but maybe some experience in the backline is good?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I like Lampard. He's a class player and seems like a good person imo.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

^^^ Same here. I can't understand the hate at all.

On the subject of who Capello should cut, I pretty much stick to what I said a couple of weeks back when the squad first came out, tbh, though Barry is now apparently going to be fit, which makes me think we might not need Adam Johnson, which is a shame cause he showed potential in his 10 minutes vs Mexico.

I can't be bothered to put forward the Carragher argument again, I'll be really disappointed if Capello doesn't drop him. Then Carrick to be dropped, along with Warnock, A. Johnson (), Walcott, Huddlestone. That's six, and actually, Ledley King has impressed me enough to merit a place over Upson, I think, so Upson to be dropped, King to go to South Africa.

Carragher
Upson
Carrick 
Huddlestone
Warnock
Walcott
Johnson

...to be dropped.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I think Lampard comes across as a bit of an arrogant prick and that's why i don't like him.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Missing 2 straight penalties will change that...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I quite like Lampard, he's much more likeable than Big Man Terry. Bit thick but which players aren't?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I've always liked Lampard, so I have no problem with him. 

I too, hope Joe Cole gets a chance as I've always liked the guy. I'm really hoping they cut Walcott; he's done absolutely nothing for me. Sure, he's got the acceleration but that's about it. I also hope Hart stays with us, he's been very impressive for England despite the lack of games with the team.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Agree about Joe Cole, don't really know why he's never made that left spot his own. Injuries?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Essentially, yes. He was the main man on that left side in 2006, but after that, if memory serves I think McClaren was quite high on Downing, who never really lived up to the hype, which is a shame, cause he played really well at Middlesborough. Cole just got shoved out, basically. Since then, he hasn't really impressed enough because of injuries (again, I might be wrong, I'm a bit hazy), but recently, since he's returned, he's been in favour with Ancelotti and he's kicked some ass. That's how I remember it.

To South Africa with him. Oh, and I saw his goal against Sweden in '06 again the other day. It's crazy good.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I love Joe Cole, and its going to be sad to see him possibly leaving Chelsea in the summer. I really hope he isn't cut, that would be a mistake.

Jonathan Dos Santos of Barcelona cut from Mexico squad. Victor Anichebe also cut from the Nigeria squad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Van Ghaal or someone of a similar name, former Chelsea manager being lined up as the next Australian manager after the World Cup.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm guessing your referring to Ruud Gullit. I'm unsure of what to make of that potential appointment. I'd personally prefer someone with more experience, and more successful experience at that. I highly doubt he'll get the job anyway. The FFA aren't idiots, and they won't be wooed over just by a big name.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

That's the one. I have no idea why I added the Bayern boss with an extra h in there. Ugh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Edit - (all based on Sky, BBC and NOTW sources so could all be bollocks. I won't bother posting about Terry, Rio, etc as everyone knows they're in.

*Out* Walcott, Johnson, Bent, Baines, Huddlestone, Parker and Dawson
*In* Heskey, Carrick, Defoe, SWP, Joe Cole, King, Warnock, Barry

This is typical England and FA - drip fed information from journalists. Just make an announcement ffs!

So we're looking at this at the moment:



> GK:
> Green
> James
> Hart
> ...


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

laughable really. carrick, warnock, heskey and upson all in  i thought he was picking on form and who has been playing for there club.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm just basing that Enigma Provisional Squad o) on rumours and whatnot but seems pretty certain.



> NeilAshton_NOTW on Twitter: "Barry in the squad, he's just had the good news. Feels he's fit, could even be ready for the USA game. Says he's 100 per cent fully fit."


Edit:



> 1411: BBC sports news correspondent Dan Roan says he has it on good authority that Ledley King is IN the England World Cup squad.


Therefore this now seems correctamundo:

GK: Green, James, Hart
DEF: Johnson, Carragher, Terry, King, Upson, Ferdinand, Ashley Cole, Warnock
MID: Wright-Phillips, Lennon, Joe Cole, Barry, Lampard, Gerrard, Carrick, Milner
ATT: Rooney, Defoe, Heskey, Crouch


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ian Wright's death threats must have done the trick.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Josh Kennedy scores against Denmark to put us up 1-0.

GOGOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I like this appropriate photo on the BBC











Anyone got that away shirt? Looks classy, got the home one off a dodgy website :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Lots of speculation by the media.

Why not just wait until Capello makes it official?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

more fun running around like headless chickens.


lololololol decisions from him really, but mostly just the SWP one.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

He's based it all on the Capello index.

Official announcement at 4pm


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Giovanni Dos Santos is threatening to not go to South Africa to represent Mexico because his brother didn't make it (Jonathan Dos Santos).

Jonathan has said he's never going to play for the Mexican national team ever again (well, his dad said that for him).

This is a whole lot of shit over a 20 year old, who was player 22/23, and wasn't going to see the field at all during the WC.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Bit childish really.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> Giovanni Dos Santos is threatening to not go to South Africa to represent Mexico because his brother didn't make it (Jonathan Dos Santos).
> 
> Jonathan has said he's never going to play for the Mexican national team ever again (well, his dad said that for him).
> 
> This is a whole lot of shit over a 20 year old, who was player 22/23, and wasn't going to see the field at all during the WC.


Honestly they are being babies over something small. Jonathan didn't make it. So what? FFS, he's 20 years old, he can make the next two World Cups if he plays well. And to begin with he barely even plays for Barcelona, so is he expecting something more?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Capello's selection isn't that bad really, however he looks a bit silly when he stresses how he's going to pick on form and then does the exact opposite.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Been confirmed now, and as expected, Baines, Dawson, Huddlestone, Parker, Johnson, Walcott and Bent all miss out.

England squad/WORLD BEATERS



> GK: Green, James, Hart
> DEF: Johnson, Carragher, Terry, King, Upson, Ferdinand, Ashley Cole, Warnock
> MID: Wright-Phillips, Lennon, Joe Cole, Barry, Lampard, Gerrard, Carrick, Milner
> ATT: Rooney, Defoe, Heskey, Crouch


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Only thing I would change is Bent and Dawson in over Heskey and Upson.

Still annoyed Carragher is in. Hopefully Johnson stays fit.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Cant believe heskey got in the squad. Wasnt surprised to see walcott being left out, he hasn't shown anything for england in the last two matches, i would much rather lennon or SWP ahead of him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

why are people surprised that the much more experienced and much more influential player at International level Heskey has made the squad and Bent who's looked useless anytime he's put on an England shirt has not? come on.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Heskey is there to play Rooney. And yes he is there for experience as well. 

I love that Walcott got cut! Pace means nothing if you can't cross or pass for shit.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Heskey is obviously going to be called up given that Rooney plays miles better with him than he would with Darren Bent, who has been poor in every game he's played in for England. As long as Heskey brings the best out of Rooney, there's no harm in him playing. As for his goal record, Tevez has a similarly poor one for the Argies, but that's never spoken about because of what he does for the team.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

People also need to realise that Capello is picking a squad to win the world cup, not individulas.

Bent is probably a better player than Heskey but Rooney (probably) works best with Heskey.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Comparing Emile Heskey to Carlos Tevez? Nice.

No surprises in the picks, and Lennon has been better than Walcott, so fair game.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I compared the goal record, not the talent of them both.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Tevez suls


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

good call on dropping walcott from the squad his matches for england have been poor


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

why no Dawson?


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

hahaha Rossi got cut by Lippi, I love it.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I have to applaud Capello for making the right decision on Walcott. We can pretty much all agree that he hasn't merited a place over Lennon or SWP.

However...
- Warnock over Baines
- Carrick over Parker
- Carragher over Dawson

Shocking decisions. Man Utd fans will argue with me on the Carrick subject all day long, couldn't care less, but the other two decisions make me want to tear my hair out. Warnock? The guy's done nothing to top Baines at all! He didn't even kick a ball in the friendlies! Dawson has been the best English player all season. You can't leave him out. You just _can't._

Heskey's inclusion is fair enough seeing as he feeds Rooney well, but in my eyes, Crouch does the same job, to the same standard, PLUS he scores goals. Tbh, I think he should have kept all five strikers, cause I don't think just four is enough for a varying game plan/injury cover. Especially seeing as pretty much none of those midfielders can play up front, though Gerrard can hang behind Rooney and feed him sufficiently.

And finally, props to Adam Johnson. He impressed me this season from what I saw, and tried his absolute hardest in his 10 minutes against Mexico. Maybe if that defender hadn't had a handful of his shirt, he might have scored or put across a fantastic ball to Rooney, and maybe that would have got him picked, but I guess it's just the way the world works. Fair play to him. I think he should have gone to South Africa, and if he works as hard as I know he will, he'll be there in Brazil in 2014. Good luck to him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

haha England with Warnock. Poor Baines. Atleast they got it right with dropping Walcott. Adam Johnson really should've been in there too instead of SWP tho.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't believe Heskey made the final squad. I like the guy but he doesn't contribute enough with goals. If Heskey plays often we will need guys like Gerrard and Lampard to get a few goals with Rooney.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Heskey got picked solely on the fact he does what Rooney cant, bully people in the air. Rooney plays well alongside Heskey, regardless of how utterly gash the man is. Poor Darren Bent, but you can understand Capello's decision.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Melvisboy said:


> I have to applaud Capello for making the right decision on Walcott. We can pretty much all agree that he hasn't merited a place over Lennon or SWP.
> 
> However...
> - Warnock over Baines
> ...


I'm a United fan and I can't understand why Carrick got in either.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Enigma said:


> I'm a United fan and I can't understand why Carrick got in either.


Fair enough. I won't generalise. But there are United fans out there who would. I know a couple personally.

Either way, agreed. He shouldn't have gone, though considering Capello never gave Parker, the only real alternative, a chance to play, I guess it was a foregone conclusion. It's a shame, too. In my eyes, without Parker, West Ham might have found themselves in the Championship this coming season, tbh.

EDIT: 750th post. Woop.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can understand why Carrick got in on some levels, but the on majority of the levels it's a weird choice seeing as he's had an awful season and is pretty much useless whenever he puts on a white shirt for club or country.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> Heskey got picked solely on the fact he does what Rooney cant, bully people in the air. Rooney plays well alongside Heskey, regardless of how utterly gash the man is. Poor Darren Bent, but you can understand Capello's decision.


If Heskey could actually finish he would quite possibly be the most lethal striker ever.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> I can't believe Heskey made the final squad. I like the guy but he doesn't contribute enough with goals. If Heskey plays often we will need guys like Gerrard and Lampard to get a few goals with Rooney.


There's a stat flying round that 10 games Rooney has played with Heskey he has scored 9 goals and the 10 games he has played without Heskey, he has scored 2 goals. Read whatever you want into that with regards to opposition and all but yeah, probably why Capello has picked him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

You'd much rather two players of different skill levels who play well together than two individuals who are generally regarded as top notch who compete against each other/be greedy and stuff. I could see Bent possibly trying to upstage Rooney (somehow), whereas Heskey knows his role and is there to help Rooney.

That's what I'd read into it anyways.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> I can understand why Carrick got in on some levels, but the on majority of the levels it's a weird choice seeing as he's had an awful season and is pretty much useless whenever he puts on a white shirt for club or country.


Sure he's had a poor season (wasn't awful like alot of mongers are making out), but Carrick's a fine player and if he steps it up he'll be a good choice to take to the World Cup. I have a feeling he'll get back on form at the WC. Atleast he'd still be a better choice in midfield alongside Gerrard or Lampard if Capello's favourite average player Barry isn't fit, than Milner would be.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's never played well for England, if he decides to play well for the first time in pretty much a year in the summer I'll be livid.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Melvisboy said:


> I have to applaud Capello for making the right decision on Walcott. We can pretty much all agree that he hasn't merited a place over Lennon or SWP.
> 
> However...
> - Warnock over Baines
> ...


Dawson should've gone ahead of Upson. I'd rather have Carragher than Upson too, but it was between Upson & Dawson I reckon for the final spot. Dawson's been robbed, and like Harry Redknapp said, he & Scotty Parker pretty much got treated like ghosts by Capello.

It's about time he figured out that Walcott is crap. Carrick's inclusion is not that much of a surprise. I'd rather have taken Parker, but I don't think Carrick will play anyway.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Word said:


> There's a stat flying round that 10 games Rooney has played with Heskey he has scored 9 goals and the 10 games he has played without Heskey, he has scored 2 goals. Read whatever you want into that with regards to opposition and all but yeah, probably why Capello has picked him.


Yeah thats true. Good point. I just worry that a lot of chances will go begging purely because they fall to Heskey. But if he creates enough chances to negate that then it will have been a good decision. 

I'm also a Man Utd fan and I think Carrick has been poor for England. I hope he steps up for the tournament.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> He's never played well for England, *if he decides to play well for the first time in pretty much a year* in the summer I'll be livid.


Oh come on he had a few good games between November and March especially around January, sure he's been far from consistent and was slow to start the season and ended it poorly too, but he's got what it takes to produce and I hope for him that he will.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm struggling to remember him turning up all season, and I'm not the sort to stick the boot in on one of our own players.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ I remember you "sticking the boot" to Saha, Brown and Fletcher down the years tbf.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

> Argentina star Lionel Messi says he wants to face Wayne Rooney in the World Cup final.


Too bad Spain and Brazil are there to foil that plot.

Spain have a friendly tomorrow against North Korea. I don't think Torres is fit yet, but hopefully Fabregas is able to play.

EDIT- Hold that, apparently both Torres and Fabregas will play tomorrow, woo!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Capello signs new amended contract to get rid of that silly get out clause.

Carrick won't start any games at the World Cup so it doesn't really matter, if Parker had been chosen over him the same would have happened. It'll be hard for anyone to break into the Gerrard/Barry/Lampard thingymajiggy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ I remember you "sticking the boot" to Saha, Brown and Fletcher down the years tbf.


Saha, made of glass, fair game. brown i can remember defending him a lot (and I still do so um) and also laughing when something was brought up about him being better than someone, i can't really remember it was something along those lines. Fletcher was average for a long time, fair game and I've been singing his praises for two years or so now. I've defended Carrick loads, just telling it how I see it, he's been well below par this season, it's undeniable.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Without doubt he's been below par I agree with you, I just dont think he was awful like some have made out. Poor at times, but not awful.

Oh and the Brown vs Finnan thing is what you're talking about between me and KME years ago.

And I'd still rather have Saha than Berbs.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

A fit Saha was great. Remember his dive against Chelsea to win a penalty? Beautiful, you don't see Berba doing that!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Saha's on form for Everton these days, I really wish he'd stayed and he'd be putting the goals in for us again and not them. Such a pity his knees were always causing him problems.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

BTW Mexico just won aganist Italy 2-1 on their friendly .


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Just heard the 2010 3 Lions song.

In a nutshell: NO.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Altidore has suffered an injury scare; having a scan on his foot. Reassuring for England if he misses the game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Altidore has suffered an injury scare; having a scan on his foot. Reassuring for England if he misses the game.


Well apparently he may or may not play this Saturday. So that sounds like he should be good to go next weekend.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seems like Lampard are Gerrard are going to be in the centre again. I lol'd. But who knows. You'd like to think since it's been four years, they are four years smarter and may be able to adapt.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Should be Barry and Lampard with Gerrard in behind Rooney, or Barry and Gerrard w/ Lampard and Rooney.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Altidore has suffered an injury scare; having a scan on his foot. Reassuring for England if he misses the game.


if he doesnt start against England, Gomez should replace him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Klebold said:


> Should be Barry and Lampard with Gerrard in behind Rooney, or Barry and Gerrard w/ Lampard and Rooney.


Lampard can't play behind the striker. His quality is arriving late and unmarked into the box. He struggled at the top of the diamond earlier this season.

It is a shame Capello never tried Gerrard behind Rooney. It could have worked just as well Gerrard behind Torres worked in 08-09.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Toots Dalton said:


> Just heard the 2010 3 Lions song.
> 
> In a nutshell: NO.


Oh I know. Heard it a while back, it's god-awful. The 3 Lions bit isn't bad, it's the soprano which makes me want to kill myself. :side:



Klebold said:


> Should be Barry and Lampard with Gerrard in behind Rooney, or Barry and Gerrard w/ Lampard and Rooney.


Lampard doesn't work there, tbh. Gerrard's the only one I'd half consider in that role, and even then I don't want to do it. Imo, our best bet is a Gerrard/Lampard in the middle and Lennon on one wing, SWP on the other. No room for Barry, sure, but their full-backs won't know what hit them and if Lampard/Gerrard don't click to the point of every England fan tearing their hair out at the horrible use of possession, stick one of them out wide (or on the bench) and get Barry on there.

Meanwhile, stick Crouch up there with Rooney to do Heskey's job, better than him, and also do that thing that some strikers do... oh yeah, score goals.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Just put £20 on Spain. Now I have someone to cheer for.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

already started to alter my sleep schedule so I'll be used to getting up at 5 am every day for the first two weeks.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

> The World Cup Ball: FIFA's Gen-Sec Jerome Valacke suggested Brazil's complaints about the official World Cup ball were motivated by *fear of failure*.
> 
> "It's a ball which is used by a number of teams, it's months now since the ball has been put in the market by Adidas," Valcke said. "And is it Brazil that says that because they are afraid that they will not make it and it will be due to the ball. We will see."


Thankfully, Dunga hit the idiot back...



> "If he played with the ball he would have a different opinion. He is a guy who never got on the field. I want him to be here in our practice and we will give him the ball to see if he can control it.


A whole host of players from Spain, USA, Italy and more are complaining about the ball's behavior in flight. For now it seems like FIFA's bureaucratic stupidity will prevail.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

A lot of Nike players are talking.

Don't think I've heard anything from an Adidas player. But I may be completely wrong about this.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rio taken to hospital; knee injury. YAY.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

BTW, other sources says this is not confirmed. These were off the Guardian.

*DROBGA OUT?*



> Ivory Coast striker *Didier Drogba* could miss the World Cup with a suspected fractured elbow after he was forced off in a friendly against Japan today, according to L'Equipe. Drogba had put his country 1-0 ahead with a free-kick in the 15th minute against Japan before going down following a challenge from the Japan defender Tulio Tanaka - off whom Drogba's goal had deflected in - and he left the pitch in visible distress.
> 
> Drogba was immediately taken to hospital in Sion, Switzerland, where the Ivorians have been undergoing altitude training. Acccording to L'Equipe, *he confirmed after a scan that he will not be fit to play in South Africa.*


First Essien, then Drogba. Africa is off to a horrible start.




> Sportsmail understands Ferdinand will be sidelined for at least three weeks, ending any hopes of playing in the finals.
> 
> Ferdinand was taken to hospital in South Africa for a scan after sustaining an injury during the final moments of Friday's training session in Rustenburg.
> 
> Tottenham defender Michael Dawson is on his way to South Africa having been called up as an emergency standby.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

This is ridiculous. Some real big players going down.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Japanese player who made the tackle is a ..... Really. Fuck him.

I hate Drogba, but I still want to see the top players play.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Ferdinand out of the World Cup. Our captain, injured in training by that useless fucker Emile Heskey.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Ferdinand out of the World Cup. Our captain, injured in training by that useless fucker Emile Heskey.


Wouldn't have happened if Darren Bent had been there instead.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Shit, with Drogba out Group G looks like a party for Brasil and Portugal


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i bet portugal will still mess it up.

depressing news about rio, as well. i just hate it that great players won't be there.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

4hisdamnself said:


> Shit, with Drogba out Group G looks like a party for Brasil and Portugal


Nah man, it's a massive opportunity for Korea to shock us all. 8*D

Ferdinand out is a pretty huge blow, tbh. However, I am intrigued by the rule which, of course, means we can bring someone in to replace him. In this sense, I am thrilled by the thought of Dawson, who was hideously overlooked, going to South Africa, though I doubt Capello will let him kick a ball in the matches, which is absurd. I've said it before, I'll say it again - he's been the best English player all season, he deserves to be the first man on the pitch next to Terry or Ferdinand. I'm glad he's going, but of course it sucks for Rio if true.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Tbh Rio has looked pretty shit this season and with his injury record I was somewhat surprised that he was going to the WC in the first place. I guess King/Terry is the partnership for England. I hope Dawson plays alongside Terry personally as he's got pace and mobility on his side compared to King.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ferdinand being out is not as big of a blow as the likes of Cole, Rooney, Gerrard and Lampard being out. King will come in and do just as good of a job, if not better and he deserves the chance.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm wondering - is there a deadline for bringing in standby players? If another player gets injured in a couple of weeks could England bring in a replacement or would it be too late into the tournement?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

A list of the big names out of the World Cup already:

Ballack
Essien
Ferdinand
Drogba
Cardozo
Suazo
Westermann

Other players under clouds:
Barry
Julio Cesar
Camoranesi
Milito

It would be tragic if one of the absolute superstars went down, such as a Rooney, Ronaldo or Messi went down, but hopefully no one else will be injured.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> i bet portugal will still mess it up.
> 
> depressing news about rio, as well. i just hate it that great players won't be there.


is it b/c USA have no great players so you need everyone else to fill your quota? :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

clearly.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i knew it. you can't hide anything from me son.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> is it b/c USA have no great players so you need everyone else to fill your quota? :side:


OH NO he didn't! Clint Dempsey will bring da pain on ya.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Jesus Christ, Rio is a crock these days. He's rivalling the great Louis Saha, which I thought no Man Utd would ever be able to do.

And if Drogba is out to for Ivory Coast, they're gonna lose their best player and goal threat.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ehhhh well rather he's injured now than for our quest to regain our title in August.

I shat myself when I read the headline because I thought it said 'Roo out of World Cup' :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

France have just lost in their friendly to China 1-0. I have to give China credit, they did look solid in their defence and kept France's chances to a minimum. Although, France should have got a penalty for a hand ball and they should have scored in those final few seconds. However, China deserved the win I believe.

It was funny hearing the commentator also mention how France didn't deserve to be in the World Cup this year and the Republic of Ireland did.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

The best players are not in the first team so I'm not really surprised that we don't get results. Fuck Domenech, Henry, Anelka and Govou.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this tournament needs to start ASAP before anyone else gets injured. This is getting ridiculous. Brazil and Portugal's path to the round of 16 is a hell of a lot easier now.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

French crowd should start chanting "Fire Domenech" when the WC begins.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Bastos is injured too now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This is so fucking stupid. If Drogba doesn't make it to the World Cup my interest goes down ten fold. It all started with Beckham, and now so many fucking players 3 being from Chelsea are out. Fuck this stupid curse.

I wanted an African country to have a strong showing, Ivory Coast was the best choice but if Drogba isn't going forget that.

Rio being out is sad for him, but honestly not that bad, he made a couple of mistakes these past couple of games. Who gets captaincy now? Lampard I hope.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Gerrard is captain.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Beckham
Owen
Ferdinand
Ballack
Drogba
Essien

Already? This is hideous. I don't mind Owen so much, he was looking unlikely to make the squad, but Becks would have broken the all-time caps record if he'd played in the Cup, and Ferdinand is a big blow.

The two best African players in the world aren't going, either. When the WC is IN South Africa? Man that sucks.

Messi's next... everyone touch wood for no more injuries. For anyone.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Just saw the tackle. What the fuck, it was like a kamikaze attack. Still pissed. I really hope they can do surgery and hope Drogba makes it. 

Ivory Coast take a miserable hit, being in the group of death as it is.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The whole 'African players missing out when its in Africa' is a bit like saying its sad that Michael Owen missed the 2006 World Cup because it was in Europe. I understand we haven't had a World Cup in Africa before (I think I'm right?) but regardless of who is hosting, injured (decent) players are always a loss.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Enigma said:


> The whole 'African players missing out when its in Africa' is a bit like saying its sad that Michael Owen missed the 2006 World Cup because it was in Europe. I understand we haven't had a World Cup in Africa before (I think I'm right?) but regardless of who is hosting, injured (decent) players are always a loss.


This is true. Don't get me wrong, I don't think for a second that the loss of those players is enhanced by where the tournament is held, but I found it ironic. I suppose it's difficult for people who don't live in these places to think things through about this kind of thing (see Michael Cole, Sheamus being from the UK). But I agree. It's just cause I don't live in Africa, hence I don't see Botswana and Zimbabwe as different countries like Germany and England. Just how the mind works, I guess.

Regardless, sucks to see these players out.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Reports are saying Drogba will be back in ten days time. Really hope this is true. He's gonna miss an important game against Portugal, but better late than never. Really hope he recovers well from surgery.

If he were to be ruled out that's three of my favorite players (Drogba, Beckham, Ballack) and one I like (Essien) out. 

Heard France lost to China earlier. LOL. Glad I didn't watch.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

link to that report saying that he'll be back in ten days?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Its Goal.com so I bet its wrong, but a bit of hope. 



> Ivory Coast star Didier Drogba is set to miss just the opening fixture of the World Cup in South Africa after suffering a fractured elbow of his right arm on Friday, according to L'Equipe.
> 
> The Chelsea striker had been expected to be ruled out of the entire tournament. Fresh reports have instead stated after receiving a scan this afternoon he will go under the surgeon's knife and miss just 10 days action.
> 
> ...


http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2557...didier-drogba-could-miss-first-game-of-world-

I guess we find out tomorrow, officially though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

aw. that just sounds too optimistic.

i hope it can happen, though


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm happy for Dawson tbh. He deserved to go anyway.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sexy.

Fuck Kuyt, I want to see the Fantastic Four at the World Cup. Kuyt over van der Vaart may make more sense tactically, but that wouldn't be the Dutch way. They have to go the go with the Fantastic Four, score 20 goals, and then lose in the semis. It's the only way to do it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Agreed. VDV, RVP, Sneijder and Guy who looks like he's 80 would be a scary force together.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> The best players are not in the first team so I'm not really surprised that we don't get results. Fuck Domenech, Henry, Anelka and Govou.


Domenech is a total muppet and I'm going to enjoy the lols he'll produce with the French team in the World Cup.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

St. Stephen said:


> Sexy.
> 
> Fuck Kuyt, I want to see the Fantastic Four at the World Cup. Kuyt over van der Vaart may make more sense tactically, but that wouldn't be the Dutch way. They have to go the go with the Fantastic Four, score 20 goals, and then lose in the semis. It's the only way to do it.


All of them are quite nice in honesty. Here are my favorite ones. Saw them today in Times Square.


























































:lmao Just found out right now that Japan are in the World Cup. And I was wondering why they were having multiple friendlies.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Tim Cahil. So. Much. Win.

Apparently, there is a chance that Pirlo could miss the entire world cup.



> Italy midfielder Andrea Pirlo faces a race against time to be fit for the finals after suffering a calf injury in Thursday's 2-1 friendly defeat to Mexico.
> 
> The 31-year-old will miss the World Cup holders' opener against Paraguay on 14 June and there are fears he could be ruled out of the whole tournament.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

those are pretty awesome.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NIKE WRITE THE FUTURE AD IS FREACKING AWESOME


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

jesus christ the England one brought actual lols.

as for Rio gutted for the man, but he's just a broken down body now, you just know another injury is around the corner.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Haha, those posters are fantastic. Cahill is probably the best one, very clever with the kangaroo mixed with his celebration.

And yes. Write the Future is awesome.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Brilliant posters there :lmao love the Holland and England ones most.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I like the Danish one too:










My second favourite behind the Dutch one. I'm not mad on the Australia one, mainly because I despise the nickname 'The Socceroos'. Or should I say the 'Qantas Socceroos'. Bizarrely enough, you do actually here people here refer to the team as the Qantas Socceroos, and our domestic league as 'The Hyundai A-League' or the HAL for short. So cringe worthy and it makes me want to cry.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Another one bites the dust:

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11668_6192219,00.html


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Its gotta be a Chelsea thing :lmao. Although too be fair I didn't think Mikel would heal in time anyways.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Edson Buddle scores against Australia. If there is any doubt that this man should have been picked, it really should be erased now. Australian defensive error as well 

Crap double post, sorry.

And this is exactly why Robbie Findley shouldn't be picked. One on one with keeper, no offside and wide.

Tim Cahill scores. 1-1.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I honestly have no idea what we would do without Cahill. Freak.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Buddle again. 2-1. What a turn around season for him. I must say I think this game has been very entertaining.

Hey Aussie, don't mess with Dempsey!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Damn.

Anybody else fucking annoyed by the South African crowds and their horns?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Findley is shit. He has pacing, but he does everything else wrong. He may have had three goals on his own today, and could have led others to a bigger scoreline. He is probably U.S.'s Walcott. Hopefully we get a Altidore and Buddle start next week.

Herculez Gomez scores now. Pleased with the entire team apart from Findley today. Good, confidence boosting 3-1 win.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Robben off for a scan now, not another player out?

Edit - Oh and Jon Obi Mikel is out for Nigeria, has that been mentioned?

Edit 2 - Yes it has


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Those posters are great!










Not only are the costumes funny, but lighting up the infamous left hand of Henry is lols.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Amazed at how easily the US were able to get in behind the defence. I'd say the US got in behind more times today than the combined total of our opposition for the past two years beforehand. I'm not sure whether to credit the US for that (as with all the pace in the side, it's something they do very well) or dig into our defence, which was oddly woeful today. They didn't look up for it at all, and Moore particularly had a mare.

Our midfield had a mixed bag. We managed to have sustained periods of good possession, however at various stages too, the midfield made poor errors, giving away the ball in bad areas. At least the attack showed good signs of linking up high up the field. I thought Bresciano had a good game. He was always on the move, offering good runs, and using the ball well. Shame he was caught out wide for the second goal, but defending isn't really his game, he shouldn't have had to be in a position where if he's beaten, a player can play the ball in from the byline.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Robben missing on the cup would be some shit.

As for the U.S...it was a sloppy match. Seemed like players didn't want to get hurt (rightfully so), and they were trying to get used to the altitude.

Buddle looked great. Findley is nothing more than a sub. He's just not good enough to start.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Defense looks amazingly underwhelming.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

> BREAKING NEWS: Martin Skrtel taken to hospital for ankle injury scan ahead of World Cup campaign with Slovakia


:lmao

It will never end.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

If Craig Moore starts another game I may cry. Another shite performance from him. Then again, the rest of our backline wasn't much better tbf.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

not to mention how Moore lost his cool, and could have easily got a red card for putting his hands on dempsey.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Skrtel should be OK for World Cup according to Sky Sports News.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Sun TV


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Good news as Goal.com reports Drogba had a successful operation, and the Ivory Coast Federation are saying he will have a speedy recovery. Other coaching staff and such are saying he is not out of the tournament, but may or may not miss the first game against Portugal. Beast it out Didier!

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2890...10-didier-drogba-has-surgery-on-broken-arm-to

Now if I hear Robben will be able to play for the Dutch, then I'll be pretty darn happy.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The Sun TV


hay gtfo i've spent the past 3 years trying to get my fucking freeview box to work, so i gave up and got a new tv, its all i've been watching.


I actually didn't mean to put no capitals in this post but i Have had a drink.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lay off the Coke Zero lad.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Lay off the Coke Zero lad.


Pepsi max actuallllyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

hardcore.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Man I fucking wait for the WC to start, so fucking pumped.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Time for Affelay to step up.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

what is England's expected lineup on June 12th?

please correct me if i'm wrong. including formation.

------ Rooney - BigDaddy --------

-- Gerrard --- Lampard --- Lennon 

------------ Barry --------------

Cole -- King -- Terry -- Johnson

------------ Green ---------------

4-1-3-2?

Or is Lampard going to be playing deeper?


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

That seems about right. Barry should cover the anchor, Lampard won't be playing too far back I think.

And Big daddy would be..? Crouch certainly seems the more apt choice going in..Onyewu won't have problems if its Heskey.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Heskey will fucking bulldoze England to glory; you heard it here first.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

I hope they start Green or James, better for us. Saturday can't come fast enough.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Starting James or Green is better for use in what way?

On Englands chances. There is no real reason why they shouldn't win it but that's been the same for the last couple of World Cups. I can see them getting too the semi final this year.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

We can make the final. Then lose to Spain. =[

Is there any country who hasn't had someone injured? Haha. It's crazy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

big daddy would be heskey.

green is known for a mistake or two. i think he's much more mentally unstable than James and Hart.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Crouch will start ahead of Heskey I would think.

Also Joe Hart should be first choice IMO.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd go with Joe Hart too. James is good no doubt but there is something about him that makes him seem like a bit of a joker.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

USA! USA! USA! Shall definitely be rooting for them on Saturday and 5/1 is good money here.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I think we should start with Green or Hart. James is too prone to silly mistakes. Either way, though, I don't think the USA have it in them to offer up too much of a challenge come Saturday.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Jamie1™ said:


> Starting James or Green is better for use in what way?
> 
> On Englands chances. There is no real reason why they shouldn't win it but that's been the same for the last couple of World Cups. I can see them getting too the semi final this year.


....Better chance for us, as in the US. I think Hart is the best keeper out of the three.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyone in the UK/Ireland watching Soccer Aid? It's on ITV. Not sure where to put this, but since it's technically an International match I thought I'd post it here:

England vs. Rest of the World. Live on ITV.

*England squad

Celebrities*

* Robbie Williams (Captain)
* Danny Cipriani
* Paddy McGuinness
* James Corden
* Angus Duff
* Bradley Walsh
* Jamie Theakston
* Ricky Hatton
* Damian Lewis
* Olly Murs
* Jonathan Wilkes
* Dominic Cooper
* Ralf Little
* Rupert Penry-Jones

Legends

* David Seaman
* Alan Shearer
* Teddy Sheringham
* Jamie Redknapp
* Martin Keown
* Nicky Butt

Manager: Harry Redknapp Coach: Bryan Robson

*Rest of World squad

Celebrities*

* Michael Sheen (Captain) _Wales_
* James Kyson Lee _United States_
* Gordon Ramsay _Scotland_
* Brian Lara _Trinidad and Tobago_
* Patrick Kielty _Northern Ireland_
* Nicky Byrne _Republic of Ireland_
* Shane Filan _Republic of Ireland_
* Mike Myers _Canada_
* Joe Calzaghe _Wales_
* Gethin Jones _Wales_
* Woody Harrelson _United States_
* Simon Baker _Australia_

Legends

* Jens Lehmann _Germany_
* Henrik Larsson_ Sweden_
* Zinedine Zidane _France_
* Ryan Giggs _Wales_
* Paolo Maldini _Italy_
* Luís Figo _Portugal_

Manager: Kenny Dalglish Coach: Ian Rush & Eric Harrison

Referee: Pierluigi Collina

Kick off 7:30pm

------

Shearer! Shearer! Shearer! Shearer!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Agree on Hart. He's the best of the three, and the future of the position for England.



Word said:


> USA! USA! USA! Shall definitely be rooting for them on Saturday and 5/1 is good money here.


You live in the U.S? 

I must've been confusing you with someone else, I thought you lived in the UK.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Kazz said:


> Legends
> 
> * Jens Lehmann _Germany_
> * Henrik Larsson_ Sweden_
> ...


What.

Unbelieveable list of legends there, though the power of Shearer will shine through


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Magsimus said:


> What.
> 
> Unbelieveable list of legends there, though the power of Shearer will shine through


Damn skippy! 

Going to be a cracking game regardless!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

The fact Zidane is playing is enough to get me to watch.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Word said:


> USA! USA! USA! Shall definitely be rooting for them on Saturday and 5/1 is good money here.





Mikey Damage said:


> Agree on Hart. He's the best of the three, and the future of the position for England.
> 
> 
> You live in the U.S?
> ...


lol, I thought the same thing.

Anyways, I still cant believe I'm going to be in JO'Burg on Tuesday. And I will be so happy is SA can beat Mexico on Friday. What a great time to be in the country if they can pull it out.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

it's really conflicting for me.

unfortunately, we need Mexico and Honduras to do well. the better the CONCACAF teams do, the more spots they can get for future world cup ratings, and it will better the region's ratings and whatnot in the world rankings. or whatever computer system they use to determine world cup allocations spots.

really, it's win-win.

win 1) mexico does well, and the region is represented and it bodes well for the future.

win 2) mexico crashes and burn, and i enjoy their misery. 

win win.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> it's really conflicting for me.
> 
> unfortunately, we need Mexico and Honduras to do well. the better the CONCACAF teams do, the more spots they can get for future world cup ratings, and it will better the region's ratings and whatnot in the world rankings. or whatever computer system they use to determine world cup allocations spots.
> 
> ...



This is the only win for me. :side:

Any news on Robben? Is he missing the tournament?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

For those interested, Soccer Aid is kicking off in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I believe Word is Welsh.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> This is the only win for me. :side:
> 
> Any news on Robben? Is he missing the tournament?


Scan said it was a minor tear(?) and that he could join the group during the World Cup.



Mikey Damage said:


> it's really conflicting for me.
> 
> unfortunately, we need Mexico and Honduras to do well. the better the CONCACAF teams do, the more spots they can get for future world cup ratings, and it will better the region's ratings and whatnot in the world rankings. or whatever computer system they use to determine world cup allocations spots.
> 
> ...


Mexico has asked their transfer to the CONMEBOL, so do the points they gather now count for CONCACAF or CONMEBOL?


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I believe Word is Welsh.





Jboc15 said:


> lol, I thought the same thing.





Mikey Damage said:


> You live in the U.S?
> 
> I must've been confusing you with someone else, I thought you lived in the UK.


As Role Model said, I'm Welsh. But you probably have no idea where this tiny country is or even heard of it. If you think I'm mad it's a bit like a Canada/America thing. I don't hate England football, heck I enjoy them watching playing football but I've had England and the world cup drilled into me for the past 3 months, in the paper/radio/TV. Still living off 1966 I can handle, but I seriously think if England win the World Cup in 2010, you would never, ever ever ever ever hear the end of it. Can't blame them though.

Starting keeper for England, hmm. I like all 3. I would personally go with Hart but with James been given the number 1 jersey and whatnot I think he'll start.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fuck it, lets put Jamie Theakston on a plane to SA...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Fuck it, lets put Jamie Theakston on a plane to SA...


That was quite impressive. Who would have thought Woody Harrelson would beat England on PK's 8*D


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

the whole match was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Maybe I'm bring a cynic but I think having (so-called) celebrities in the match ruined it. It was great seeing ex-pros like Henrik Larrson, Shearer and Jamie Redknapp (who played great I thought). The keeper was good though.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Klebold said:


> Maybe I'm bring a cynic but I think having (so-called) celebrities in the match ruined it. It was great seeing ex-pros like Henrik Larrson, Shearer and Jamie Redknapp (who played great I thought). The keeper was good though.


Couldn't disagree more. I wouldn't say so-called celebrities either, some are pretty damn famous. It was extremely entertaining, the interaction between footballing legends are celebrities is gold and the shootout was the funniest things I've seen in a while.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

most fun i've had watching a football match in years, if you didn't enjoy that there's something seriously wrong with you basically.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, that was the shit. Legit jumped out the chair when Woody scored the winning penalty. I was hoping it'd either be him or James Kyson Lee. 

Great fun.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Role Model said:


> most fun i've had watching a football match in years, if you didn't enjoy that there's something seriously wrong with you basically.


This. Incredibly fun from start to finish.

Great shit seeing Zidane play again.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I had so much fun watching that Soccer Aid match. Mike Myers was brilliant in the first half and when he went up to take the penalty, he had me in stitches.

It was nice to see Ralf Little play well also but I felt sorry for him missing his penalty.

Jamie Theakston did an amazing job in goal despite the loss for England. Some of those saves were incredible.

Finally, the Bradley Walsh zimmer frame celebration was gold.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Word said:


> As Role Model said, I'm Welsh. But you probably have no idea where this tiny country is or even heard of it. If you think I'm mad it's a bit like a Canada/America thing. I don't hate England football, heck I enjoy them watching playing football but I've had England and the world cup drilled into me for the past 3 months, in the paper/radio/TV. Still living off 1966 I can handle, but I seriously think if England win the World Cup in 2010, you would never, ever ever ever ever hear the end of it. Can't blame them though.
> 
> Starting keeper for England, hmm. I like all 3. I would personally go with Hart but with James been given the number 1 jersey and whatnot I think he'll start.


not only do i know where Wales is, I also know that Cardiff City and Swansea are both clubs that reside in Wales. And no Welsh based club has ever been in the Premier league.


the last part might be false.


where can i find video of this soccer aid match?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

In some devastating news for Australians, Brad Jones has been ruled out of the World Cup because his son has been diagnosed with leukemia. Absolutely devastating really when I read it in the paper, my thoughts are definitely with the Boro stopper.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Jozy Altidore has returned to training.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Foreshadowed said:


> Jamie Theakston did an amazing job in goal despite the loss for England. Some of those saves were incredible.


He made two good saves and that amazing stop in the shoot out from Ramsay. I doubt many pro keepers would've stopped that one, but he was at fault for both the goals in normal time and he couldn't dive to his left in the shoot out either. That one Shane from Westlife scuffed in was a joke.

On another note, Olly Murs looked more promising on the right wing for England than Walcott ever has!

Great entertainment, and I'd rather see Dermot O'Leary presenting ITV's coverage of the World Cup than that overpaid knob Adrian Chiles.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Awful news for Brad Jones, really feel for the guy.

And this Soccer Aid match sounds like a watchable game, anyone know where a video of it will be? Youtube?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Great entertainment, and I'd rather see Dermot O'Leary presenting ITV's coverage of the World Cup than that overpaid knob Adrian Chiles.


Really? Along with Al Murray last night he was terrible, didn't seem to have a clue what he was talking about.



Renegade™ said:


> Awful news for Brad Jones, really feel for the guy.
> 
> And this Soccer Aid match sounds like a watchable game, anyone know where a video of it will be? Youtube?


Highlights: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVmkSeDjZAM
Penalties: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNnpEmWG9_U&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh3mr8Ez4tg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

There's a torrent here - http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5611205/Soccer_Aid but doesn't look like it has many seeders so doubt it will work.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Jonn said:


> Really? Along with Al Murray last night he was terrible, didn't seem to have a clue what he was talking about.


Yeah, the only person I'd like to see on my TV less than him would be Robbie Williams.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

THOSE FUCKING VUVEZELA HORNS ARE DOING MY HEAD IN. I'm all for African culture but seriously, stfu.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^Agree with that. 

Trying to watch this England warm up game and all I can hear is the horns. Poor penalty by the Platinum Stars though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

sorta forgot just how annoying they are.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

It felt strange seeing commercials during the England vs Platinum Stars match, is this what the americans have to put up with?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm going to start putting BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ into my posts to relay my annoyance.

This warm up game is actually not very BZZZZZZZZZZ interesting, Rooney's taking BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ it too seriously and its very dulllllllllllll. BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

no.

we haven't had commercials during the games in years.'


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Just got in, glad the BBC are streaming it.

The vuvuzelas genuinely make me want to shoot myself. God they are awful.

Some brilliant play just there to set up Joe Cole for a lovely finish. 2-0 England, this is much better play.

Oh, and Brazil 1-0 Tanzania from Robinho. Already.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

CC91 said:


> It felt strange seeing commercials during the England vs Platinum Stars match, is this what the americans have to put up with?


No? Only at halftime. Only time that would happen is if there was some kind of broadcasting problem, as far as I know.

Spain coach Vicente Del Bosque and Andres Iniesta have deemed Brazil and England to be the favorites in the tournament. Brazil is always a favorite, but erm I would say Spain are better favorites than England. I think they are being modest. :side:

I don't think I mind the vuvuzela's as much. Your gonna have to deal with it for 64 matches, and its gonna be nonstop, so either your gonna have to get used to it, or get bothered with it for an entire month.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We should have fucking raped this team. I marked for Rooney setting up Heskey and Heskey missing.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Does this England vs. P-Stars game count as an official friendly? Or is it essentially a televised kick-about?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Not official, just a training game. No caps are given.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Enigma said:


> Not official, just a training game. No caps are given.


Wow, seems like an unneccessary injury-risk to the players imo.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Klebold said:


> Wow, seems like an unneccessary injury-risk to the players imo.


It's just the same as they would do in a training session? There is just as much chance of getting injured durng traning, ask Rio Ferdinand.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> It's just the same as they would do in a training session? There is just as much chance of getting injured durng traning, ask Rio Ferdinand.


Well said.

Rooney's goal was a rocket, pick that out. As previously said, we should have destroyed them, but from I saw we played with energy and purpose, and we won the game. Clean sheet too. Good enough for me. I admit I didn't see the first half, though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

If Rooney plays like this in training, imagine him in the World Cup


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

twitter says Barry will miss the U.S match.

cannot confirm yet, though


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ehhhhhhh time for CARRICK TO STEP UP.


Or Lampard or Gerrard :side:


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Hopefully Barry hasnt rushed back to much from this injury and it costs him later in the tournament.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

article i read says it'll be Gerrard and Lampard. Have they ever worked well together?

digital version of the june fourfourtwo: http://cde.cerosmedia.com/1M4c0910589e886815.cde


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Not very many times i can think that they have played that well together but i hope that they pull together until they get Barry back to full fitness. I much prefer gerrard on the left for england anyway.


----------



## ben23 (May 31, 2010)

I don't think we do much even if we make it to round two.. As much as I would love to see the U.S. make some noise.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kinda getting tired of all the Chelsea players getting ruled out. Even Robben is a doubt. I will cry if Drogba doesn't make it. Probably would end it all if Lampard was to miss it.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> He made two good saves and that amazing stop in the shoot out from Ramsay. I doubt many pro keepers would've stopped that one, but he was at fault for both the goals in normal time and he couldn't dive to his left in the shoot out either. That one Shane from Westlife scuffed in was a joke.


True I guess but I thought he did great. I might have preferred more of the saves he made but I guess that could be down to surprise. However, what you say is true about Theakston not diving to the left but in the aftermath show, he even admitted he had a problem doing so. I have no idea why but it seemed like he was hinting something.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Pumped for the World Cup, despite that moral-sapping loss to the USA. I think we can take a few positives from the match, our attack looks like it has improved. Even if Kewell doesn't start in the first game we have Chippers in sublime form down the left, our 2nd half when he was bombarding the USA box with crosses was a huge positive. We need "Jesus" putting them away, he had 2 or 3 put on a platter for him which he didnt finish. I think we're a chance against Germany as we're better suited to sitting back and hitting teams on the sucker punch. The loss of Kisnorbo has really hurt us and Craig Moore is clearly the weakness in our defence, he's having trouble with the aerial ball and his lack of pace for a CB is real concern he's been exposed twice in the friendlies against NZ & the USA. Pim will leave the back 4 for the Germany game, but I feel that Beauchamp would be the better option. The people who have half a brain about football will realise that the result against the US was good for us as it showed our defensive flawes and we still have time to make adjustments before the WC.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

It's funny how twitter announces things before the officials do. Just like last week when twitter announce Theo Walcott isn't going


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> Kinda getting tired of all the Chelsea players getting ruled out. Even Robben is a doubt. I will cry if Drogba doesn't make it. Probably would end it all if Lampard was to miss it.


Don't worry. Apparently Drogba rejoins his squad tomorrow.



> Chelsea striker Didier Drogba is set to return to the Ivory Coast squad on Tuesday after successful surgery on a fractured arm, the Ivorian Football Federation reported in a statement on Monday.
> 
> Ivorian Football Federation spokeman Roger Kouassi’s statement read: "His recovery has been extremely encouraging. It is suggested that, at this stage, all the signs are good and there is great hope the captain of the Elephants will be in action with his team-mates as soon as possible."


If he misses anything, it should be that first fixture. Didier is a freaking beast, and I'm glad he's made a recovery.


EDIT- LMFAO. Apparently Rooney said "Fuck you" to the referee in anger to the booking or something. And last week Lampard stated Rooney has matured and that the U.S. shouldn't call him out on his anger. Yah, right.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rooney will be always be like that. He doesn't get his own way then he abuses the referee.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Nani's been ruled out of the World Cup with a shoulder injury.



> Portugal winger Nani has been ruled out of the World Cup after suffering a shoulder injury.
> 
> "After tests we conclude he is unfit to participate in the World Cup," said a team statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

fucking gutted for him, fucking gutted for portugal, fucking gutted for the world, fucking gutted for my fantasy team.

and if you don't think Rooney has matured over the last season you're a fool.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So yeah, all behind Germany ... yet again.

Also feeling bad for Portugal.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WTF has happened to Ricardo Quaresma?

He'd be suitable replacement for Nani ... if he hasn't disappeared off the face of the planet.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Role Model said:


> fucking gutted for him, fucking gutted for portugal, fucking gutted for the world, fucking gutted for my fantasy team.
> 
> *and if you don't think Rooney has matured over the last season you're a fool.*


Yes he has matured since the last World Cup, but the evidence is there that he already is becoming a hot head in a useless meaningless friendly. Yeah he's a passionate player, but no one wants a repeat of 06, where he was sent off. 

That does really suck for Nani. I think he could have shined in that Group of Death. However this does make Portugal/Ivory Coast vying for that second spot a little more competitive now with Nani ruled out and Drogba possibly not playing that game. Still got Ronaldo though, shit.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Glancing over, the French team looks pretty super.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

if France don't bomb, i'll be very surprised.



Mikey Damage said:


> WTF has happened to Ricardo Quaresma?
> 
> He'd be suitable replacement for Nani ... if he hasn't disappeared off the face of the planet.


flop


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

The Americans are going to try and rile Rooney up because they know we are the better team and they need some extra help. I think when it comes to the actual world cup games -Rooney will be calm. Fabio will make sure of that.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Team still looks super.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I reckon France will sneak in second place.

And we rio out i don't like our chances.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Gutted for Nani, was going to have a good tournament.

That referee really got no different treatment to any other referee when Rooney's playing. Silly to give an interview and silly to suggest Rooney had temper problems. He just wasn't used to it, maybe its different in the South African Jobber League.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Gutted for Nani, was going to have a good tournament.


Agreed, sure thing to have a good World Cup imo.

Dont post in this section very much but this is how i think the group stages will end up

A - Uruguay & Mexico
B - Argentina & Korea Republic
C - England & USA
D - Serbia & Germany
E - Netherlands & Denmark
F - Italy & Slovakia
G - Brazil & Portugal
H - Spain & Chile 

Think Brazil or Spain will win it though.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

mexico or argentina to win it IMO, England will do shit and we'll get to see how overrated Rooney is.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

BattlePiggy said:


> mexico or argentina to win it IMO, England will do shit and we'll get to see how overrated Rooney is.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

BattlePiggy said:


> mexico or argentina to win it IMO, England will do shit and we'll get to see how overrated Rooney is.


Mexico?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Gutted for Nani, was going to have a good tournament.
> 
> That referee really got no different treatment to any other referee when Rooney's playing. Silly to give an interview and silly to suggest Rooney had temper problems. He just wasn't used to it, maybe its different in the South African Jobber League.


Agreed on all counts.

Nani added to the list of injuries really sucks, tbh. I can't believe all these injuries to all these great/good players.

EDIT: :lmao Mexico?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Gutted for Nani, was going to have a good tournament.
> 
> *That referee really got no different treatment to any other referee when Rooney's playing.* Silly to give an interview and silly to suggest Rooney had temper problems. He just wasn't used to it, maybe its different in the South African Jobber League.


And the European referees don't let him get away with it. Only the English referees put up with it. You can't go around cursing the referee.

You don't see Messi nor Ronaldo doing it.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

I have spain to win it all and i expect that Rooney will be sent off in one of the games when things are going bad for England thats when his temper comes out.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Who doesn't know Rooney is an ogre?


After analyzing my table. I want to mention Brazil looks good to win it all.
They're the only team on their side of the table that are capable of beating Spain.

I am predicting they will meetup at some point before the final.

Also, like to point out that they have won a WC in Europe, Asia, and the Americas.,almost by logic they have to win this one.

I am very curious of how Germany will play without an anchor like Ballack. Marin and Ozzl are very interesting players.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

my predictions:
A - Mexico, Uruguay, France, South Africa
B - Argentina, Nigeria, South Korea, Greece
C - England, Slovenia, USA, Algeria
D - Germany, Serbia, Australia, Ghana
E - Holland, Cameroon, Denmark, Japan
F - Italy, Slovakia, Paraguay, New Zealand
G - Brazil, Portugal, Cote d'Ivorie, North Korea
H - Spain, Chile, Switzerland, Holland

Mexico over Nigeria, England over Serbia, Holland over Slovakia, Brazil over Chile, Germany over Slovenia, Uruguay over Argentina, Italy over Cameroon, Spain over Portugal

England over Mexico, Brazil over Holland, Germany over Uruguay, Spain over Italy

Brazil over England, Spain over Germany

Spain over Brazil


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Iniesta subbed off with injury in a friendly against Poland. Typical injury to all my favorite players.

Doesn't look too bad though.

Spain had two goals in like ten minutes. Villa and Silva service.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Rooney looking good in that friendly was nothing more than any other player should have against a side well below the level of any other world cup side. Wayne Rooney has matured of course as that only comes with age but he still has the same temper which will never leave him.

My money is still all on Brazil, they are a different force to what they are normally this year but different in a good way. Spain & Fabiano at 70/1 though is a great bet.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

about 45 hours away from kickoff.

FUCKING PUMPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Might aswell throw in my thoughts ahead of the World Cup;

Brazil to win it, although the Argies have been that bad and in complete chaos that it wouldnt surprise me in the slightest to see them romp it.

Did have Serbia as an outside shot to make the last four (via winning their group and avoiding England), but it seems a lot of people are backing them as 'dark horses' which is putting me off 

A Brazil vs Holland quarter final to be the game of the tournament 

Fridays Predictions; (Hoping for two open games to kick off on the right note)
South Africs 2-2 Mexico
Uruguay 2-1 France (With France to crash out in the group stage. Shambles)


----------



## Bender_B_Rodriguez (Jun 3, 2010)

Speaking as a non-biased Scotsman (ahem), I truly believe the US team have a great chance of beating England. And I hope my man Maurice Edu (I'm a Glasgow Rangers fan, he plays for us, and I think he's going to be a world class player) scores the winner!

If neither Spain or Brazil make the final, I'll be shocked. Argentina have as much talent as anyone, but Maradona is, well, 'mildly' unhinged, he makes Randy Orton look well adjusted. 

There will be, as usual, far too many red cards, and a lot of questionable decisions by referees. When it comes to Wayne Rooney specifically, if things aren't going his way, and that's either with England being beaten, or him being marked out the game, he's liable to lose it.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Bender_B_Rodriguez said:


> Speaking as a non-biased Scotsman (ahem), I truly believe the US team have a great chance of beating England. And I hope my man Maurice Edu (I'm a Glasgow Rangers fan, he plays for us, and I think he's going to be a world class player) scores the winner!
> 
> If neither Spain or Brazil make the final, I'll be shocked. Argentina have as much talent as anyone, but Maradona is, well, 'mildly' unhinged, he makes Randy Orton look well adjusted.
> 
> There will be, as usual, far too many red cards, and a lot of questionable decisions by referees. When it comes to Wayne Rooney specifically, if things aren't going his way, and that's either with England being beaten, or him being marked out the game, he's liable to lose it.


There's no such thing as an un-biased Scot 

Anyway, I'm a patriotic Englishman so I obviously want England to win the whole show. I know we have it in us - but it's a matter of unlocking that potential and combatting our negative mental attitudes. I don't think we are quite there yet - but we have a great chance this time round. Our group is weak so we _must_ progress... but after that the pressure is ramped up tenfold...I'm not sure our players can handle it...especially in the goalkeeping department.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It's absolutely ridiculous the pressure that has been put on Wayne Rooney. Guaranteed when England bow out, he'll be made the scapegoat, bar an abomination by someone else.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Renegade™ said:


> It's absolutely ridiculous the pressure that has been put on Wayne Rooney. Guaranteed when England bow out, he'll be made the scapegoat, bar an abomination by someone else.


I agree. The English media is terrible for this, I don't think they see how detrimental their reporting style is. We also have to remember that Rooney is still young. He is a great player, but we need more players to turn up. I think Joe Cole, Gerrard and Lampard are very important too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

As would've been Rio if he was fit, but Terry is the media wankfest anyways, so I'm sure any shut out will be attributed to him regardless.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

There is definitely incredible pressure on England to win it all. For us, its only make it out of the Group Stages to make our fans happy. Thank god.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

there are hopes and dreams, but the pressure is much less than previous years.

oh and it wouldn't be a world cup thread without pictures of this lady:


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

My full guide... 

*Melvisboy's World Cup 2010 Predictions*

*Group A*

1. France
2. Uruguay
3. Mexico
4. South Africa

_In my personal opinion, it disgusted me the way France qualified, and the fact that there was no repercussions for Thierry Henry or France was shocking in my eyes. As much as it infuriates me to see them there considering what happened, I have to accept it, and their side looks very strong. I can’t see anyone in this group beating them, tbh, and this could be fairly easy for them.

Uruguay will finish second. Guys like Forlan and Suarez, both who have been on absolute fire in Europe this season, will make for an explosive attack, and though they’ve looked sketchy in qualifying, I can see them pipping Mexico to the second spot to move on.

Mexico, from what I’ve seen, have no definitive star power that could propel them past this group stage, and although they work well when moving forward, I can’t see them beating Uruguay or France here, though I think they’ll walk out winners in the opening game of the tournament.

South Africa, much as I hate to say it, probably would have struggled to get here without being the hosts, and although the support for them will be ear-splitting (and I mean that, damn vuvuzelas), I doubt they’ll do much of note. They might get a point with a hard-earned draw somewhere in the group, but I don’t hold out much hope for them when compared with the other teams in the group._

*Group B*

1. Argentina
2. Greece
3. Nigeria
4. Korea Republic

_Argentina are one of the favourites for the whole tournament, no doubt about it. Lionel Messi is THE best player in the world, and he could probably beat the other three teams in this group on his own, tbh. Massive burial of them, for sure, but this kid is the greatest of his generation – his skills can’t be beat, he links up beautifully with other guys, and he has brilliant vision, with the passing ability to back it up. There’s nothing he can’t do, and coupled with a strong supporting team centred around him, I doubt Argentina will break a sweat in this group. I have heard that Maradona will run naked around Buenos Aires if they win the whole thing, so I pray to god they don’t.

Greece are consistently the dark horse in every major tournament – they are living proof that you don’t need a world-class player in your side to find success. Anyone remember Euro 2004? Their best player was Angelos Charisteas, coupled with Stelios [un-spellable surname] from Bolton. And they won the whole thing with some great play. Could they do it again? Hell no. But they’ll make second in this group, and they’ll come closest to holding Argentina to a goalless game out of anyone.

Nigeria are a very good side, no doubt. In all honesty, it comes down to the result in Greece-Nigeria on the 17th June. That’s right, I’ve done my research. However, I think the loss of the crucial John Obi Mikel will be a killer one, and even if the Nigerian Football Federation is targeting the semi-finals, of all places, I don’t think they have the firepower and pure ability to pull it off.

(South) Korea will be unimpressive. I doubt they’ll do much of note, and frankly, I see them leaving with zero points here._

*Group C*

1. England
2. USA
3. Slovenia
4. Algeria

_Of course, I’m English, so feel free to ignore my opinion, but I’ll use a cliché and say that this is one of our best sides in years. I don’t agree with some of Fabio Capello’s decisions, but overall, the side looks ready for this, and Rooney is easily in the top three of best players in the world, behind Ronaldo and Messi. Guys like Ashley Cole work their absolute ass off whenever they step on the pitch, and we have at least five world-class players in Rooney, Lampard, Gerrard, Terry and Cole himself. Not to mention the young talent in guys like Lennon, Wright-Phillips and Dawson, and this could be one of our best campaigns since ’66. If Capello can get the best out of this squad, they’ll have no problems getting out of the group stage, and then on to the next round.

I pick the US to finish second here. Partly because Slovenia and Algeria couldn’t possibly trouble them, but mostly because they are actually a quality side. Guys like Donovan and Dempsey can turn a game on its head, and they’ll easily dispose of the two jobbers in the group. When it comes to England, however, while it would be like us beating them at American football, I just can’t see it happening. At all. As such, I’ll venture that the USA will finish second.

Slovenia-Algeria will probably decide who finishes third and fourth, but neither team has any significant influence on this group, because in my personal opinion, neither England or the USA will struggle to sweep them aside. Neither team will make it to the second round, barring any mistakes from the other two, significantly better, teams in the group._

*Group D*

1. Germany
2. Australia
3. Ghana
4. Serbia

_Germany are another team that consistently do well at major tournaments, but that said, they don’t have a whole host of brilliant players. They gel very well as a team though, and they play with a mix of that scary German efficiency and clever playmaking. They can tear a team apart, but the group is a disaster waiting to happen if they underestimate their opponents. Regardless, I doubt they’ll fall at such an early hurdle, and at any rate, they’ll be leaving the group content with their performance.

I deliberated for a while on who would land second place, and I finally came to the answer of Australia, mostly down to Ghana’s injury woes. Namely, Michael Essien. The man is one of the finest players on the entire continent, and his loss is such a huge blow. Guys like Sulley Muntari and Stephen Appiah can’t keep them going enough, imo, to get past Australia, who always impress on the big stage. Australia to go through, setting up a mouth-watering clash with England.

Serbia did finish above France, admittedly, and they had a strong qualifying campaign. On the other hand, the group also featured Austria, Lithuania, Romania, and the ultimate in football jobbers, Faroe Islands. I don’t rate them much as a team, though guys like Vidic, Stankovic and that beastly 6”8 Zigic could well prove me wrong. I don’t fancy their chances, though, mainly because they haven’t had much practice against world-class teams that I know of, and... well, everyone else in the group is better. Whether people see them as the dark horses or not, I can see them flopping on the big stage, big time._

*Group E*

1. Netherlands
2. Denmark
3. Cameroon
4. Japan

_Holland, the Netherlands, call them what you want to, but regardless, they had a monster of a qualifying campaign, and they won’t struggle here. They have a truly world-class side, and none of the other three teams will present a challenge to a side like them, tbh. The loss of Robben is a minor blow, but I’m fairly sure he’ll be back after a brief recovery, meaning they’ll be at full strength again.

I found it hard to pick a team for second place, but I eventually went with Denmark, because they have a history of yanking themselves out of the group stage with a solid set of performances. Bendtner is a firm force up front, too.

Samuel Eto’o to place Cameroon above a lacklustre-looking and unimpressive Japan side._

*Group F*

1. Italy
2. Paraguay
3. New Zealand
4. Slovakia

_Italy will cruise in this group. I don’t need to tell you all that. No-one in Group F can put up half a challenge to their side, and guys like Buffon and Cannavaro make for a strong side. They have plenty of great players, and although they performed a bit dodgily at the Confederations Cup, they won’t struggle, at least not in the group stage.

I see New Zealand giving it their all on the big stage, and picking up one solitary win over one team to provide for a great moment for them. That’ll place them third for me, while Paraguay will probably pick up the scraps of Italy’s beatings to take second._

*Group G*

1. Brazil
2. Ivory Coast
3. Portugal
4. Korea DPR

_Ah, the Group of Death. It’s Ivory Coast/Portugal this time next week, and it’ll make for a cracking group opener, I’m sure, with or without Drogba. Speak of the Devil, I think he’ll be the deciding factor in Ivory Coast’s success here – with news that he’ll be back for the second game at the very latest, with chances of him making the first, I think Ivory Coast could be in for a very good tournament.

Brazil will win the group, because let’s face it, they’re favourites for the whole thing, as always. They’re such a famous country when it comes to the World Cup, and I can see them taking the Group of Death in typical, flashy Brazil style. Their match against Portugal should be a great spectacle.

Portugal will take heart in the presence of Cristiano Ronaldo, but I don’t fancy their chances here, if I’m honest. They’ll certainly push hard, and their team is, of course, a very strong one, but for me, an unconvincing qualifying campaign and a Nani injury might just cost them at this tournament. Their 0-0 draw with Cape Verde raised the very apt question – are they the same team they were four years ago?

North Korea’s slim chances of escaping their World Cup group were all but extinguished when they were placed with these three giant teams. I doubt they’ll trouble the scorers._

*Group H*

1. Spain
2. Switzerland
3. Chile
4. Honduras

_Man, what a massacre this one will be. Spain are the favourites for the whole tournament. Their squad is filled with more world-class players than anyone else, and the ability in the squad is scary. Cesc Fabregas doesn’t even make the first eleven, and that says something. Spain have been hugely humble about their chances, but they killed everyone in qualifying, winning every single game, and there is no doubt about their pure ability. On paper, they just can’t NOT win, but they’ve never won a World Cup before, and they make a habit of disappointing at major events, bar the obvious victory from two years ago. Put simply, this team has little to no flaws, and they are the undisputed favourites. The fact they’ve been placed with Switzerland, Chile and Honduras must have been a good chuckle for the Spaniards – I’m predicting at least 3-0 victories across the board here. It’s going to be an absolute massacre.

Switzerland will scrap second, ahead of two teams who are lucky to be here._

---

*Round of 16*

*France* vs Greece
*England* vs Australia
*Argentina* vs Uruguay
*Germany* vs USA
*Netherlands* vs Paraguay
*Brazil* vs Switzerland
*Italy* vs Denmark
*Spain* vs Ivory Coast

_I was going to go into what will happen in each of these matches... but can you see any upsets here? Logic dictates there should be at least one, but I sure can’t pick it out. I could see Greece or Denmark being frustrating to France or Italy, respectively, and forcing extra-time or penalties, but nothing more. England/Australia and Spain/Ivory Coast will make for exciting, fast-paced matches, imo, but again, I can’t see the underdog coming out on top. I’ll make my predictions based on logic._

This will lead to...

*Quarter-Finals*

France vs *England*
*Argentina* vs Germany
Netherlands vs *Brazil*
Italy vs *Spain*

_This is where it starts getting interesting. I could see England finally progressing to the semis here with a strong performance against the French, while Argentina’s star power should carry them comfortably past Germany. I fancy Brazil to overcome Holland in the best match of the round, while Spain will probably outclass Italy on their way to face the Argentines in the semis._

*Semi-Finals*

England vs *Brazil*
Argentina vs *Spain*

_This is where the English challenge will fade, I concede. This is me going by my logical, on-paper predictions, admittedly, and I’d be supporting them all the way if we got to this point, but on paper, Brazil are the better side. By the time we get to the semi’s, a lot can be predicted about a result based on how they’ve played already in the cup – until we see them play, who knows what could happen? Same goes for the seemingly invincible Argentina versus the seemingly invincible Spain, but on paper, I’d fancy the Spaniards to edge it due to their great squad and the fact that I can’t really see any holes in their team plan. Time will tell. I’ll go with Spain and Brazil to meet up in the final with narrow wins for them both here._

*Third-Place Playoff*

*England* vs Argentina

_Ah, if it happens, it should be pretty good to watch. Messi versus Rooney and whatnot for the win. I’ve never watched a third-place playoff before, actually, but I would definitely watch this one. I’ll let my English side come out and say we go out with a bang, taking third place from under Maradona’s nose with a late Lampard strike._

*Final*

Brazil vs Spain...

_Again, if it happens, it could be one of the greatest finals ever. The star quality in this match-up for both sides is huge, but I’d probably pick Brazil to take it here. When it comes down to the final, pretty much every other performance goes out the window, and it just comes down to the team that performs on the night, and I think that team might just be Brazil._

*BRAZIL TO WIN THE 2010 WORLD CUP*


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

I fancy Brazil V Spain in the final.....I also fancy the yanks on Sat.Poor Wazza has the weight of the world on his shoulders without a ball been kicked!!



Role Model said:


> there are hopes and dreams, but the pressure is much less than previous years.
> 
> oh and it wouldn't be a world cup thread without pictures of this lady:


PS whos that?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I really don't think France is going to win their group. Raymond Domenech is a detrement, not a benefit. I see Mexico and Uruguay going through in Group A.


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

France win their group :lmao ? All France are is a group of good *individuals*, there shit as a unit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

France weren't expected to do anything in 2006 as well.

Just saying...


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

Joel said:


> France weren't expected to do anything in 2006 as well.
> 
> Just saying...



Good point, Idk it's hard to picture them doing well but anything is possible i.e Turkey & South Korea in 2002.

I actually have hope for Holland they're a fantastic team with a great style of play.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Melvisboy, your whole prediction seems to based upon star power.

A couple of your predictions that I'm very sure won't happen are, Mexico not qualifying, Serbia finishing last in their group (in fact I can guarantee that won't happen), Slovakio finishing last in their group, Portugal not qualifying.

The only group which I 100% agree with you on is Group C, and possibly H, I'm undecided on that, either the Swiss or Chile could get 2nd there.

As for the contenders, for he it's Spain, Brazil and the Dutch. I'd throw Argentina in by virtue of their easy lead up. England would be my 5th favourite from there. I don't really think either 2006's finalists, Italy or France will be up to much this time around.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I wouldn't rank Holland among the favourites. They will always be awesome to watch going forward, but they are very suspect at the back. Plus, they lack a strong mentality. When the latter stages come along, they bottle it.

That said, I expect van Persie to score a lot of goals. I'm going to go for; van Persie with 5 goals and a Quarter Final elimination for the Dutch.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Meh, you can't please everyone. I think France will finish top, others won't. Fair game, everyone has their own opinion. I agree with Joel though - some teams are tipped to do very poorly, then they pull something impressive out of the bag. Personally, I don't think Mexico, Uruguay and South Africa can beat this French side, regardless of their form or their manager or their lack of 'gelling' as a group of individuals. They're still a strong team and I don't see anyone else from Group A beating them in a match.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I am refusing to back England now as a result of my Sure for Men sweepstakes entries...New Zealand and Paraguay. Er, yeah, so £5 if one of them gets to the quarter finals. I'm banking on Paraguay DOMINATING their group to get second spot, then absolutely fucking Holland over in the second round.

Ehhhh gives me someone else to cheer for :side:


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

I don't think we'll see Henry pull a Zidane type performance.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Watching an ESPN World Cup program. Some good questions raised.

Who is more important to the United States, Landon Donovan or Tim Howard?

Is Rooney's temper a good thing or bad thing?

Is Diego Maradona an Asset or a Liability to Argentina in this World Cup?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Howard. Good goalkeepers are always an asset.

Good. Rather he had the passion to succeed, a yellow card here and there is little in comparison to the effort he puts in.

Liability. I fail to see how a man that calls up Martin Palermo but not Esteban Cambiasso can be labelled anything but a liability.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mexico and Uruguay both looked good late in qualifying. I think Mexico beats France. I think Uruguay and France will tie, but then I think Uruguay and Mexico will tie and Mexico and Uruguay will go through.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Watching an ESPN World Cup program. Some good questions raised.
> 
> Who is more important to the United States, Landon Donovan or Tim Howard?
> 
> ...


Howard, especially against a big team like England. You need a strong defence if it is game you are unlikely to win by attacking.

Rooney's temper is good when he controls it. Not really a problem, all he did was shout at the ref. When he takes it out on the pitch he's lethal, he'll run all the way back to win the ball back.

Maradona is Maradona and I don't know what to make of that. Heart says liability but head says he'll get lucky and do well, then he'll be God again.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Soooo, how does everything think England will line up tomorrow? 

My guess is:
James

Johnson
King
Terry
A. Cole

Lennon
Gerrard
Lampard
J. Cole

Crouch 
Rooney

Honestly think Capello is going for Gerrard and Lampard together in the middle which I really don't think is a good idea. It guarantees one of them being restricted when going forward and obviously it'd be best for England when they're both at their attacking best. But I guess it's only for one game so there's nowt to moan about really. 

Anyway I personally think this is England's strongest line-up:
Hart

Johnson
King
Terry
A. Cole

Lennon
Lampard
Barry
J. Cole

Gerrard

Rooney

Gerrard off Rooney *has to happen*. They're both clearly on the same wavelength and England play their best flowing football when these two are in cohesion. I think Capello is saving this partnership as a sort of 'secret weapon'. All will unfold in the next few weeks.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Marto Watp said:


> All France are is a group of good *individuals*, there shit as a unit.


Except when they were down and out to the Irish till Henry (the *******) handeled the ball and set up Gallas's equailiser!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Roughly 15 hours until kickoff!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Legitly thinking Michael Bradley could be the breakout star this tournament.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I MAY NOT SLEEP BECAUSE I AM SO EXCITED.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

I will miss SouthAfrica/Mexico game because I have class 15 mins before the game starts, however I will be able to watch France/Uruguay, hope it isnt 0-0 like the last time.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I MAY NOT SLEEP BECAUSE I AM SO EXCITED.


Me too, man. Me too.

I'm hoping Bradley breaks out. He's had some Prem teams look at him before. Plays well vs England, I'd expect him to move.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Bradley needs to be on the same level he was at last year in the Confederations Cup and good things will happen.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Joel said:


> France weren't expected to do anything in 2006 as well.
> 
> Just saying...


And then Zidane came out of retirement, and showed everyone that he still got it, he fcking carried the team in the WC 2006.

The Ricky Steamboat of soccer.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Not even YOANN can save this horrible France side.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ribery and Gourcuff will be fun to watch.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I’m far more relaxed over the World Cup this year (This is not to say I’m not pumped for it whatsoever) then I’ve ever been since my first World Cup in 1998, I have no idea why as well. Think that will all change though as the hours then minutes slowly tick down towards the first game. Hoping for a Lahm esc goal in the opening match between South Africa and Mexico to start things off with a bang. Got a feeling both the opening day games will end in draws tomorrow.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Few more hours to go....


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Dub dub..Dub dub...

I need USA to beat England. Not want. NEED.

Mexico to draw South Africa tonight, methinks. Pareira will set up very defensively. 

France and Uruguay, well I'm banking on a Uruguay win.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Man I am pumped up.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Team America , fuck yea


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i just watched 5 hours of world cup coverage.

yeah.

lets fucking do it!!!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

ITS ON! 

Saf Efricaaa to win 20-0!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Only 3 hours to go till the Opening Ceremony.

Can't freaking wait. Even missing my afternoon class at college today to watch.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

*June 11 (Bloomberg)* -- South Africa’s former President *Nelson Mandela* won’t attend the opening of the soccer World Cup today following the death of his great-granddaughter in a car crash. 

:/ .


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Immensely sad.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

got exams over the next fortnight so i've got to balance study, sleep and as much football as possible


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I have two A Level exams which will determine whether I get into Uni, and ultimately what I will do for the rest of my life but fuck them, there's always retakes and only one World Cup every 4 years...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i fail these set of exams then it'll fuck up the next 2 years of my uni life so they're pretty important. i'll just turn nocturnal for the next few weeks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it's finally fucking here, shame i can't see every single match, but oh well, see basically all of it.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Enigma said:


> I have two A Level exams which will determine whether I get into Uni, and ultimately what I will do for the rest of my life but fuck them, there's always retakes and only one World Cup every 4 years...


Yeah, you would think that with England in the World Cup, the tards would have scheduled A Levels appropriately, but NO...


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

As if it starts today, beyond pumped up for this.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'M PRETTY SURE that we'll teach the Yanks how to play REAL football tomorrow. We've got a great American/English group of posters in this thread so if we lose or draw I will not post in here again. Ever.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Just got in from a morning exam, right on time to see the opening ceremony and the first game. Lush stuff. Can't wait.

We only just got Sky+ HD, that should make for a great viewing experience, too. This should be a good one.

What are everyone's predictions for today's games? I'll go for...

Mexico 2-0 South Africa
France 2-1 Uruguay

Enigma, I might just agree with you there. I met a guy the other day who didn't know much about football, and just sees it as it is really, rather than going into formations, team selections, etc. He said 'we're just gonna destroy them, right?' and suddenly I remembered when the draw first came about. As much as we can all over-analyse the match-up (something I'm very guilty of :lmao), England ARE the better team, and there's no reason why we shouldn't win convincingly tomorrow.

Oh, and condolences to Nelson Mandela and his family. Truly awful news.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

SA 13-2 Mexico
France 1-59 Uruguay


My excitement is blurring my judgment, plus I think DIEGO will get at least 18 hattricks and score one with his groin. But seriously, Mexico 1-0 SA and France 1-1 Uruguay.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SA 1-2 Mexico
France 2 - 3 Uruguay


not sure i'm going to bother with the opening ceremony, looks long and will most likely be very dull.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

All opening ceremonies are dull, but I will watch it for the HYPE! anyway. Those fucking horns better have mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Enigma said:


> All opening ceremonies are dull, but I will watch it for the HYPE! anyway. *Those fucking horns better have mysteriously disappeared*.


Jesus Guys....There part of the South Africans culture!Theres big money in the manufacturing of them in all the nations different colors etc.They *WILL* be present for EVERY game!Deal with it!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Jesus Guys....There part of the South Africans culture!Theres big money in the manufacturing of them in all the nations different colors etc.They *WILL* be present for EVERY game!Deal with it!


Unlike Ireland.

Assuming that the 'Eire' in your location is Ireland, if it isn't then totally ignore this post.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

mexico 1-0
france 1-0

my predictions ;D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Predictions...

Mexico 3-1 South Africa
France 1-2 Uruguay

2 hours to go, cant wait!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Expecting wins from Mexico and France. Not going to predict a score. Hoping for a knockout performance by the French. Gourcuff is pronounced pretty much exactly like my name so I've got a soft corner for the guy (well that and the fact that he's a pretty decent player.) The captain better step up too.

Not really pumped for the first game, but will watch regardless, since it is THE FIRST game.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Unlike Ireland.
> 
> Assuming that the 'Eire' in your location is Ireland, post.


It is.

We were a Thierry Henry Handball away from the Finals with a team of basically Jobbers!!

England have a team of World Beaters and should be genuine contenders for the World Cup but alas i fear too many egos in the camp and all the pressure on Wazza to drag ye threw will be too much.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Just about here now. Like some others i'll probably briefly watch the opening ceremony but i don't think it'll be great. I've got Mexico and Uruguay on too win but i'm thinking France now. Too many people doubting them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

South Africa 1 - 1 Mexico
France 1 - 0 Uruguay imo



> There appear to be some problems in the French squad only hours ahead of Les Bleus' World Cup opener against Uruguay later today, if a report in L'Equipe is to be believed.
> 
> The report claims that national team coach Raymond Domenech was far from happy with the way Florent Malouda imposed himself during Thursday's training session.
> 
> ...


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not even an Ireland fan, and I surprised myself with how outraged I was. FIFA did fuck all about it. With every punishment they decided not to use (rematch, fine, etc) I was sure they'd do something to make up for the massive injustice of it all, but they just eventually let them get away with it. Dear me. You can't just do that to get into the World Cup, it's just wrong, and something should have been done about it, especially considering what was at stake. Even if France might have just taken it on penalties, Ireland should have had the chance to try their luck there. The fact that nothing was done is ridiculous.

Very interested to see if Henry starts, tbh. Not to mention if the French are on the same page against Uruguay.

Opening ceremony coverage has just begun on ITV (and ITV UK) here in the UK. Vuvuzelas are out in force, naturally. Lucas Radebe is one of the ITV pundits there. Cool stuff. Still doesn't match up to the BBC's analysis line-up, they have loads of famous, intelligent guys.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> It is.
> 
> We were a Thierry Henry Handball away from the Finals with a team of basically Jobbers!!
> 
> England have a team of World Beaters and should be genuine contenders for the World Cup but alas i fear too many egos in the camp and all the pressure on Wazza to drag ye threw will be too much.


Spot on correct. If you sat and watched the Ireland/France game throughout, you'd know Ireland deserved to go through. Though that's neither here nor there.

Anyone know if Borghetti (sp) is still playing for Mexico? I went to add him to my Dream Team today and he wasn't listed. Scored something like 16 goals in qualifying.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Weird ass music but that's probably a cultural thing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Ya think?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think I'll be able to watch every game. Steered clear of summer classes, work and stuff for an entire month.

Hopefully the sound of those annoying ass horns motivate South Africa to win or at least draw against Mexico. :side:


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

Props to South Africa, what a opening ceremony


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mexico 2-1 South Africa
Uruguay 1-1 France

So excited for the world cup, can't really pick a winner, i've gone with Germany but with Ballack out I think that may cost them.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The horns are growing on me 

ITV's presenting team is annoying as fuck; Adrian Chiles' face is as annoying as his voice.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Im supporting spain, since I have a house over there and lived there for 4 months last year. Im over the whole handball thing, alot of irish fans forget that shitty robbie keane had a great chance to put us 2-0 up, but fluffed it.

Oh and the irish tv panel is so much better than the other stations, Graham souness, johnny Giles and eamon dunphy, saying what they want and cracking jokes! They looked pissed LOL


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

North Korea couldn't afford a training complex, so they trained in a local public gym! What a joke, the politics of that country is ridiculous, they aren't showing any games there and nobody really knows it is on. They'll show games if they win though, but they don't stand a chance.

Argentina's training looked a right mess, but looked good fun. I'm wary of them, I don't think Maradona will do that badly; he'll get lucky.

I don't want Spain to win, but I think they will. They're too good for England so I don't want to come up against them.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> .
> Oh and the irish tv panel is so much better than the other stations, Graham souness, johnny Giles and eamon dunphy, saying what they want and cracking jokes! They looked pissed LOL


Yeah, they've been pretty funny so far, entertaining anyway.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

God I hate Adrian Chiles. Useless.

A very good opening ceremony - you could really tell all the performers were having great fun, and R Kelly was fantastic as always. Had a real feel of African unity about it - the commentator said 'it's not just South Africa. This tournament stretches across this whole continent', or words to that effect. You could really get that feeling.

Haha at these African kids who were really bummed when the camera crew told them Beckham was injured. :lmao Bless 'em.

North Korea trained in a local gym cause they couldn't afford proper facilities on their own. Massive fail. They're so screwed in that group, tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Lineups:

South Africa 

Khune - Gaxa, Mokoena, Khumalo, Thwala - Letsholonyane, Dikgacoi, Pienaar, Modise, Tshabalala – Mphela

Mexico

Perez, Rodriguez, Salcido, Marquez, Osorio, Torrado, Franco, Vela, Aguilar, Juarez, Dos santos


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

What a collection of beautifully complex names!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I would have expected Javier Hernandez to start the game.

And why no BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTH?!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hopefully Marquez plays well, he's the only one there in my dream team playing today. Well, other than Lloris who plays later.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Eamon Dunphy is a fucking numpty, and takes pundit muppetry to new hights.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the best thing about World Cup year is the the brilliant fact that Copa America is next year, proper hype.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

To see that Spurs and Barca reject starting for Mexico before javier is not encouraging as a Man U fan

And seriously lads Check out the RTE panel for the World Cup...There very entertaing and Honest unlike ITV and BBC


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a feeling Mexico are going to boss this game and upset the hosts.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

South Africa to win.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> Eamon Dunphy is a fucking numpty, and takes pundit muppetry to new hights.


At least hes entertaining and isnt afraid to say what he feels on camera. Better than ALL the fake english pundits on their staitions like ITV, BBC, SKY who only say what their told and try not to upset the players or managers. Like fucking Jamie redknapp as a main pundit on the main english sport station? WHAT THE FUCK! 

Trust me, watch it and youll see why the RTE panel is so much better and entertaining. And we have genuine football legends on the panel, in Giles and Souness, other than some random footballers on some of the other stations.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd rather listen to Redknapp/Lineker than what you are suggesting, as I could get the same comments from the guys down the pub. I cannot stand Chiles though, Desailly is great for comedy.


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

Could be worse, it could be Stan Collymore :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

No Chicharito, Ochoa, Blanco, or Guardado.

ODd.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

This is magic, seing the South African team come out onto the pitch having thier little sing-song justsenttingles up my spine, the World Cup is finally here, let's fuckin have it!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Man thirty minutes of pre match hype. I honestly can't wait. I've always watched the World Cup since like 1998, but never have I been as into the sport as I have been for the past year or so.

As far as predictions go I smell a Mexico victory and France sneaking one. I do hope South Africa can at the very least draw though. They need that and Mandela would like that to make him feel a bit better about his recent tragedy.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

CyberWaste said:


> At least hes entertaining and isnt afraid to say what he feels on camera. Better than ALL the fake english pundits on their staitions like ITV, BBC, SKY who only say what their told and try not to upset the players or managers. Like fucking Jamie redknapp as a main pundit on the main english sport station? WHAT THE FUCK!
> 
> Trust me, watch it and youll see why the RTE panel is so much better and entertaining. And we have genuine football legends on the panel, in Giles and Souness, other than some random footballers on some of the other stations.


The BBC have: Gary Lineker, Alan Shearer, and Jurgen Klinsmann as legends, much better than your 'genuine' legends. Giles and Souness? :lmao Plus...

Clarence Seedorf
Gordon Strachan
Emmanuel Adebayor
Alan Hansen
Lee Dixon
Martin Lawrenson
Graham Taylor
David Moyes
Chris Waddle

A massive wealth of knowledge and playing experience there. Don't try and tell me your precious Giles and Souness beat that line-up.

Robbie Savage and Mick McCarthy, too. They don't hold anything back when it comes to opinions, trust me. And that's just the BBC.

---

Watching South Africa come out singing was great. This should be a good tournament. Let's do this.

I need to go out 25 minutes into the game...  man, that sucks.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

BBC > ITV imo

This next month will be the most football I have ever watched in my life. 1998 was the first WC I can remember but only watched the England games. At 7 years old I couldn't understand why Beckham (who was and still is my God) was sent off. I still can't understand that. 2002 and watching him bury that penalty was magic. I was at school for the Brazil game and they let us watch it; heartbreaking. 2006, again I only bothered with the England games. This year I am immersing myself in it. Beautiful show, definitely the greatest on Earth.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Suck to hear about Nelson's granddaughter. =( RIP

Just a shitty thing to happen right before such a joyful event


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Melvisboy said:


> The BBC have: Gary Lineker, Alan Shearer, and Jurgen Klinsmann as legends, much better than your 'genuine' legends. Giles and Souness? :lmao Plus...


What? Not sure why you don't consider Souness and Giles legends, but alright. To say they're not genuine compared to the 3 you mentioned is laughable, but keep laughing 

Looking forward to the first game, hoping for a few goals or a good game at least.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Maradona really needs to shut the fuck up, and focus on coaching his bloody team, which seems to have taken a back foot ever since he came in as manager, it seems to be the Maradona show, not the Argentina show.



> Argentina coach Diego Maradona has strongly criticised old foe Pele, accusing him of failing to support the South African World Cup and the country itself.
> 
> "When the tragedy happened to the Togolese team before the Africa Cup of Nations, a certain coloured gentleman who played number 10 didn't believe that the World Cup could be played here", Diego fired at the Brazilian legend in a FIFA-organised press conference.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

TBF Lineker and Shearer aren't really legends outside of England, Souness and Giles aren't really legends outside of Ireland. Apart from their respective clubs :side:

Maradona is a right gimp. 'Coloured gentleman'? Utter spastic.

OH MY GOD KICK OFF IS SOON.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't wait for this match to start. I'd like to see South Africa do well, but I predicted Mexico to win it in my prediction league so I will be reluctantly cheering them on.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Omg teams are coming out now. Actually getting really excited, even though I'm not very interested in these teams ;D


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Enigma said:


> TBF Lineker and Shearer aren't really legends outside of England, Souness and Giles aren't really legends outside of Ireland. Apart from their respective clubs :side:
> 
> Maradona is a right gimp. 'Coloured gentleman'? Utter spastic.
> 
> OH MY GOD KICK OFF IS SOON.


Well yeah, I'd not say Lineker/Shearer are anymore legends, but meh pointless argument anyway. No denying Dunphy's a muppet, but he's entertaining at least.

Yeah Maradonna's a fucking idiot, he should be interesting to say the least though.

Here we gooooo, 2-1 Mexico I think.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Man, those fuckings horns sound like a giant wasp. Crazy.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

HYPED SO MUCH, and this isn't even the first England game. brb just gonna change my avatar to one of immense patriotism.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Who is the guy talking, is he like the president of FIFA or something?

And it sounds like a mass of bees out there.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow what an atmosphere it's like a load of wasps are watching.

I've never seen players singing as they walk through the tunnel.

and

Ive put £3 on South Africa to win this match at 2/1

edit:

This man talking now is just getting cheap pops, "The World Cup is here in South Africa!"


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Blatter speaking...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I wonder if South Africa win the World Cup, will we get another Invictus-esque movie?


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Wow what an atmosphere it's like a load of wasps are watching.
> 
> I've never seen players singing as they walk through the tunnel.
> 
> ...




He isn't over enough, he needs a gimmick change for sure.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Blatter getting his fair share of cheap pops, too...

And I agree. He needs a gimmick change, he's been stuck as 'England-hating authority figure' for far too long. He'll struggle to get over.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

NOW GET ON WITH IT


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

You can tell english is not his primary language


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

CC91 said:


> Wow what an atmosphere it's like a load of wasps are watching.
> 
> I've never seen players singing as they walk through the tunnel.
> 
> ...


3 quid? at those odds? you're going to be rich son :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I swear Rafa Marquez was Mexico's captain.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

He is.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

It's great to see the crowd being so respectful during Mexico's national anthem - no booing or blowing of horns. Most other nations wouldn't be behaving so well.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> I swear Rafa Marquez was Mexico's captain.


:hmm: I thought so, too. It's Torrado instead.

Got my Bafana Bafana shirt on, let's get this going, the atmosphere looks absolutely electric. 

I was wondering why everyone seemed so ahead of me, it's cause my Sky+ was set back by about three minutes, oops :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I am looking forward to the Monday morning stay up for Australia/Germany ;D

Wtf, Torrado is captain. I'm confused.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

here we go


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

World Cup 2010 is underway! I'm so pumped for this.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

and so it begins.....

i want mexico to win this


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

And it begins...


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Almost a goal already.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

thought they scored then


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Almost had the first goal there, Mexico have come out looking strong.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus, desperate defending already from Mokoena...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Feeling nervous about my £3 bet


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

good start from Mexico


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Mexico will win this, they are walking it so far. SA look nervous, but who wouldn't? The whole world is watching.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

South Africa are being bossed already


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

My origial prediction was 2-1 Mexico. But after this first 6 minutes, I am changing that prediction to 10-0 Mexico.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

South Africa look to have settled now, attacked a couple of times but haven't gotten it into the box yet.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if anything i'd say Mexico need to settle. They need to have patience in the attacking third, build things up and not try to force things too much. South Africa are being physical but not skilled, Mexico just need to work it around and things will open up for them.

Passing isn't crisp. Mexico have had some good runs down the left side defense, just need to find the man.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Fall over free kick. Fall over free kick. Fall over free kick.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Franco puts the header wayyyy over the bar.

Is he still at West Ham? Didn't they get rid of him?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Mexico too good. Expecting a comfortable 40 point win.

Wait nvm this is soccer. Expecting a scintillating 1-2 goal margin.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Wow what an atmosphere it's like a load of wasps are watching.
> 
> I've never seen players singing as they walk through the tunnel.
> 
> ...



"Its name in Zulu roughly translates to "making a lot of noise" — and it sure does.
Nothing represents the sheer exuberance of South African soccer fans better than the "vuvuzela," the trombone-length plastic horn that will be heard in force starting Friday at the World Cup.
Some say the vuvuzela — pronounced voo-voo-ZAY-lah — makes a beautiful, boisterous noise. Others call it an annoying racket."


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

That free kick to SA was weak as fuck.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

He stuck his arm out and the SA player went down like he had been shot


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This ref is shite!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Lmao at the handball.

Shittt Dos Santos was close there.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I wanna see our little Mexican striker Hernandez.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

.BD said:


> Mexico too good. Expecting a comfortable 40 point win.
> 
> Wait nvm this is soccer. Expecting a scintillating 1-2 goal margin.


lold.

Mexico looking really sharp thus far. SA starting to get more of the ball.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Great save there, nice ball by Vela, Franco unlucky there.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

that was close !


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Should've scored twice in the past couple of minutes Mexico. Wasted opportunities could cost them as South Africa have looked decent when they've had possession.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Offisde called on Vela's goal, right call too. Would've hated to see the WC start with an offside goal.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep offside because the keeper was ahead of play


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Half time will be a relief for SA. They're looking sorta ragged atm and Mexico are well on top.

Edit: poor header, should have done better.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sticksy, you staying up to watch France/Uruguay too?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, what a play by SA.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

This Perez keeper is way too short.


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

SA are coming to life.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

South Africa have looked much better over the past few minutes.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kizza said:


> Sticksy, you staying up to watch France/Uruguay too?


yeah. i have to play tomorrow at 1 so i might head to bed early in that game depending on if its decent or not



Mikey Damage said:


> South Africa have looked much better over the past few minutes.


yeah, SA looked very dangerous at the end of that half. Something Mexico need to be wary of, SA are no mugs and can play some good football when they get some possession.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Half Time, Mexico came out early and looked like a couple of times they should've scored, but then South Africa settled, came back and dominated the last few minutes, with that missed header probably their best chance.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Decent first half. I expect Mexico to score once maybe twice in this second half.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Kizza said:


> This Perez keeper is way too short.


Bad.

South Africa's keeper has kept them in the game.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Entertaining first half. Frustrating stuff for Mexico. SA look pretty decent on the counter, that's the only way I really see them scoring.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Apparently the host country never have lost the opening game in World Cup history. Might change tonight.

If South Africa can get their defending quirks worked out, they can perhaps go away happy with a draw. Mexico will probably bring on Chicharito United for Franco.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Reasonably entertaining game so far, Mexico have been the better side but in the last ten mins South Africa certainately looked dangerous, that headed chance was the best of the half for either side.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Mexico just looks 10000 times better


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmm that wasn't offside


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mexico look good, but SA aren't exactly getting wooped. wouldn't surprise me if they nick it, certainly if Franco stays on and continues to waste every chance.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

franco bad. should have played chicharito.

the uproar on my twitter feed over the offside goal was hilarious.

that was the correct call


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmm that wasn't offside


what?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

That Vela goal was offside... If the keeper comes out, there needs to be two defenders behind him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah we're finding out who actually knows the game with that goal, quite good it's happened in the first game. now i know who to take seriously in this thread and who not.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Never would have predicted a 0/0 scoreline :hmm:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I've already seen 4 commercials with Guillermo Ochoa. Not satisfied till I see at least one with Tim "Awesome" Howard. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> yeah we're finding out who actually knows the game with that goal, quite good it's happened in the first game. now i know who to take seriously in this thread and who not.


i just take the option of i'm always right and unless its you, mike, rockhead or some of the others then its a terrible opinion i should ignore :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Ochoa not starting in goals is a very odd decision imo. Obviously Perez has more experience, with 57 caps, but he looks painfully short, as well as awkward in situations, especially in the crosses.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Role Model said:


> yeah we're finding out who actually knows the game with that goal, quite good it's happened in the first game. now i know who to take seriously in this thread and who not.


sorry role model


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

clearly offside goal. no disputing it.

looks like a 0-0


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Did you know that England's group in 1966 when they were hosting was:

England
France
Uruguay
Mexico

South Africa for WC lol


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

The ref is shit. Whistle friendly but I was listening to talksport and Graham Poll said they love all this shit.

Mexico need their saviour, Hernandez!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

GOALLLLLL~!

Not attempting the name.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

What a fucking goal.

:lmao, excellent celebration.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

£6!!!!!!!!!!!!!! coming my way


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

ekjhgboirwhjgniwer0ohjRPWOHJREIOHJREHIOREHJR

OH SHIT!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mexico punished!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

AWESOME~!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

HOLY SHIT. Nice fucking finish.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Not surprisingly, exploiting the height and going for the top corner.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic finish, top corner. 1-0 to south africa, interesting to see how Mexico respond


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

South Africa fans don't know how to celebrate. They just stand up blow their horns and wave their flag. Go fucking nuts please, you making history right here mother fuckers.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree the crowd SUCKS. Great goal though


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the goal was the nice, the dance was not.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol. Thats the second foul throw I've seen this game. :hmm:


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

great save


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice save that was a super shot.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Great save by Khune.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I know I'm late in saying this but that was an awesome goal from South Africa.

Awesome save by Khune.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Did anyone just see the people watching it on a bed sheet?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Tournament just started and we're already at 82 pages? Anyway, South Africaaa~!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Thread's been up for a couple of months mate.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

^ put it on the longer page setting you don't have to keep changing page. 

Its page 33 for me


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

A few years more experienced with him and Dos Santos would've been carrying Mexico. Right now, they're struggling finding a finish.

Oshit. Close one again.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> A few years more experienced with him and Dos Santos would've been carrying Mexico. Right now, they're struggling finding a finish.
> 
> Oshit. Close one again.


Dos Santos IS carrying Mexico atm.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Fucking great first goal by South Africa.

Khune has been good for them also.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

SA nearly finishing this game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

close again


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

One man team.

Then they bring on a 37 year old. ZERO LOGIC


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

They bring on a 37 year old? Oh God! fpalm

*EDIT -* Here comes Javi.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

It's not like he's going to give them less of a cutting edge than what they've shown so far.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

He's not going to give them anything they desperately need though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

MEXICOOOOOOO

MARQUEZ~!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

1-1

Terrible defence.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, that's some nice points for my dream team


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Word said:


> He's not going to give them anything they desperately need though.


Maybe not but it's not like the players on were doing a lot, so no harm trying to change it.

1-1 now. Should be an interesting last 10 minutes.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

last 10 mins should be pretty intense now


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

3 players unmarked all around the goalie. South Africa's defense isn't as strong as they would like it to be.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Mexico has had a staggering 58% of the possession.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Hernandez will score the winner. If the thread is this active for every game we will
need about 10 threads by the end ofthe tournament.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wasn't it the 37 year old who scored? 

I wish the DVD thread was this active


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Holy cow, should have been the end.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Jesus, South Africa almost get it, but it hits the post.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

very unlucky. SA deserve more from this game.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

That would've certainly ended the game.

Poor cross there by Parker. Africa have definitely improved in the second half though after nearly being dominated in the first.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Second half was pretty entertaining for the most part.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Draw.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Was an ok opening match. Mexico were _terrible_. South Africa deserved to win it, definitely.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If Mexico play like that then they'll go nowhere. SA surprised the hell out of me, could shake things up a bit more in their group.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

gg
Many blown chances for both teams tho


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think South Africa were the better team this half. Has to go down as disappointing from Mexico. Their chances of getting out of group dropped a bit. If they fail to defeat France, their chances will take a big hit. I see Uruguay and France at this point, but that depends on the result of the next Group A match.

Pleased as an American honestly.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Eh, thought it was a pretty fair result on balance.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

SA needs to work on their defense. Other than that, very good. Mexico were solid, started off well but couldn't seal the deal. SA showed some strong counter attacks/quick breaks.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

France vs. Uruguay hopefully ends more decisively.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

outstanding first game of the tournament. Hopefully the next 63 are just as good.

Khune was outstanding in net for South Africa.


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Quite enjoyed that. Backed it to finish 2-2, was asking a bit much perhaps.

Uruguay to beat the Frogs now this evening please, and this will be a pretty sweet opening days action!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well, after watching the opening ceremony and the first game all I can say...........fuck you thierry henry, you cheating, arrogant, smug prick. with that said, I thought S.Africa edged it overall. one more thing, C'mon Uruguay!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh that was close win for SA.*


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Really don't know if I should stay up for France/Uruguay. As much as I want to watch France play I don't think it'd be good at all to wait up that long.



Silent Alarm said:


> Well, after watching the opening ceremony and the first game all I can say...........fuck you thierry henry, you cheating, arrogant, smug prick. with that said, I thought S.Africa edged it overall. one more thing, C'mon Uruguay!!


:lmao


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

What time does it start?

I might sit up as I need to study anyway.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

starts 4am our time. not sure if i should bother.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

canny wait for the next game, real hype.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Doubt I will stay up that late. This is pretty much as bad as the last WC w/ bad times.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm considering attempting to have a 2 hour sleep, not sure how the body will take that attempt.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep.

Australia better host it for 2018 or 2022.

I wont wake up once I'm asleep. Learnt this the hard way and missed the 2006 final


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Mexico look like the kind of team that could score about 30 goals and concede 60, centre backs bombing up the pitch like they're wingers and whatnot. Gio looked really good, btw. Had some great runs... didn't lead to anything, really, but still. 

Tshabalala's finish was outstanding. Wish they managed to nick it at the end, too. The service into Mphela never came off most of the time, but credit to him for putting in a pretty big shift up there on his own.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Australia better host it for 2018 or 2022.
> 
> I wont wake up once I'm asleep. Learnt this the hard way and missed the 2006 final


already dropped out of 2018.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lol'd at the missed chance, my dad called me a bastard for not wanting them to win


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Australia's timing would be horrible for me. Bad memories of Korea/Japan in 02.

Next game is pretty exciting. I guess I want to see Anelka and Malouda having a strong showing, so I will go for France.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Role Model said:


> lol'd at the missed chance, my dad called me a bastard for not wanting them to win


Bastard.

I started off wanting Mexico to win, but the underdogs won me over after about 25 minutes. The vuvuzelas are likely to turn me against them at some point, though.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Kizza said:


> I'm considering attempting to have a 2 hour sleep, not sure how the body will take that attempt.


2 hour sleeps fail lol. I can't see myself up for another 3 and a half to see it to the finish  The constant buzzing of the crowd is already pissing me off from game one. Hopefully I get used to it.


Going for France coz of what they did to Ireland. + my neighbor is French.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> Bastard.
> 
> I started off wanting Mexico to win, but the underdogs won me over after about 25 minutes. The vuvuzelas are likely to turn me against them at some point, though.


haha, same here. i already hate them from watching the super 14 semi when NSW lost. bastards didn't shut up which is very irritating when your team is playing shit.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*France/Urugay game should be good to watch.*


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Mexican marking remains God awful, just as it was at Wembley. Their attack is good, but Hernandez probably should have started. Vela was good in the first half, went missing in the second. Final ball was always missing.

Fair result on the balance of things, though both sides will need to improve if they are to have a hope of getting out of this group.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The South African marking was even worse.



Sticksy said:


> haha, same here. i already hate them from watching the super 14 semi when NSW lost. bastards didn't shut up which is very irritating when your team is playing shit.


It sounds like there's a massive bee behind my TV or something. And it's pretty much constant, louder and louder when SA are going through a decent spell. Even though I wanted them to win (eventually), I was almost relieved when Marquez scored, just to get some respite from it. Then five minutes later the bee's back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the thing is you lose any other atmosphere in the stadium, because it's simply just that noise for 90 minutes. i'm already sorta used to it, but i'd rather it wasn't happening.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Well, after watching the opening ceremony and the first game all I can say...........fuck you thierry henry, you cheating, arrogant, smug prick. with that said, I thought S.Africa edged it overall. one more thing, C'mon Uruguay!!


Still mad about last november ? :lmao


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if France/Uruguay draw as well, of all the groups, Group A is by far the hardest for me to predict as I honestly have no idea who will progress from this one.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Uruguay to win.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I wanted Mexico to win, but a draw sets up more interesting games later in the group stage I guess.

I fancy Uruguay tonight, will be an interesting game for sure. Forlan should just play Paddy, I don't care much for the rest.

Major, major hype over England's game now, my head says 'enjoy the build up and the France/Uruguay game' but my heart can't take much more. Ledley King has been training for England which is good. Barry has trained but won't play tomorrow. SUCH HYPE, I told myself I wouldn't be drawn into it but I have.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Entertaining match, I agree that SA deserved to win, and ffs Bench Conejo Perez and put Ochoa as starting goalie, Perez acted like nothing was going to happen during that SA shot that went to the crossbar


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah there was zero atmosphere. I would of hated to be at that game. Kids farting around those fucking horns, would of shot them. I'm used to them though, they drove me nuts in the Confederation Cup though. Hopefully not all games are like that, just for the SA games, where they won't make it out of the group stage. 

U-r-gay to win. Fuck the French, always root for the underdog unless I support the favorite.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't see France winning this game, they are really bad as a team even though they have brilliant players. I hope France can win though so Gourcuff can showcase his talent throughout the world cup.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

GunnerMuse said:


> Mexico to draw South Africa tonight, methinks. Pareira will set up very defensively.


Jeez Gunner, I don't know if you could've called that any better. I hope the US at least gets a draw out of their first match against England. If they lose, it's gonna be extremely hard for them to get out of their group to the knockout stage. Good to see that Altidore will play too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

> According to reports, Chelsea striker Nicolas Anelka has, as expected, got the nod to start for France against Uruguay this evening - leaving Thierry Henry to warm the bench.
> 
> For Uruguay, Luis Suarez and Diego Forlan will the lead the line.


Should be an interesting game. If Malouda can show even half of what he did with Chelsea, they can come out with a victory.

Everyone still hates Raymond though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ribery will carry France, without him they are royally fucked.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Diaby playing a defensive role?

lolololololol.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ABKiss said:


> Still mad about last november ? :lmao


just a little bit lol


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, Diaby puts the "Why the fuck won't you actually HOLD?!" in 'holding midfielder'.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> Was an ok opening match. Mexico were _terrible_. South Africa deserved to win it, definitely.


Mexico were not terrible. I think they looked poor defensively but going forward they looked decent, maybe lacking a bit of a cutting edge tho.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Mexico deserved to win if anything. Have you completely forgotten about the first half?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Starting to have my doubts about France, tbh. The number of behind-the-scenes issues and whatnot makes me raise an eyebrow when thinking about their tactics, as well as the fact their gameplay could well be affected. Overall, I think Suarez and Forlan could really turn this game on its head with some good attacking play, but I'll stick to my predo's, and say these two will be the teams qualifying from Group A.

I'll stick to what I said before - France 2-1 Uruguay.

Atmosphere has nothing on the opening game, but it's certainly alive in there, and there's less vuvuzelas, too.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, Mexico probably shaded it but the draw was a fair result, was happy for South Africa.

Looking forward to this. Come on Uruguay!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

This will be a boring game. Let's just hope the Diego can find an excuse to whip his top off.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I was pulling hard for South Africa. I'm happy to see them at least get a draw. 

*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Diaby over Malouda is silly, I'm sorry.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

^^^ Agreed.

Not much of note has happened really yet, though the referee has made some iffy calls, including booking Evra for what was no more than a slight shirt tug. Free kick yes, yellow card no. France have been the better side.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Forlan was close..


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Good free kick by Gourcuff

Yellow card to Ribery.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Very surprising shot selection by Gourcuff, very nearly went in, too. Fair play to him.

Ribery booked for the same foul as Evra, though there was more in it this time, admittedly.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

France are doing a lot better than I expected, I'm confident they'll win this game, unless the ref gives one of the french a red card. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Need to see more from Suarez.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Only beginning to watch France/Uruguay now.

Any chance Abidal is playing? Picked him for my Dream Team.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Uruguay need to check their runs, especially Suarez.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Panic! said:


> Only beginning to watch France/Uruguay now.
> 
> Any chance Abidal is playing? Picked him for my Dream Team.


Yeah, he is. Had to check online, seeing as I've haven't seen him all game. The French defence hasn't been called into action all that much.

Some really bad decisions from some of these French players - Anelka stands out, he keeps trying to take the whole team by himself when there's men in space.

Lots of offside calls, lots of stoppages. Makes for a slightly tiresome game. HD makes it all better though


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

HT: 0-0

Boring game so far.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Here we go, second half.

edit: Is Henry coming on?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Not nearly as good as the first game today. Not bad though. Both teams have had a chance or two.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

If Henry plays, he will score, i'm calling it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Why not keep Anelka on with Henry?

Uggh. You want to win the game Domenidiot, not draw.

Even the commentators are repeatedly questioning keeping Malouda on the bench.

Finally Malouda!

Uruguay have done a fantastic job of limiting plays by Ribery tonight.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

With Abreu and Henry on the field I think we could see atleast one goal.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

And they are down to 10 men. Now is there enough time for France to capitalize?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Leidero walks, and rightly so. It should have been a straight red anyway, he went in studs-up, nowhere near the ball, crashed his boot right into Sagna's shin/ankle area. Brutal tackle.

The game has been poor. Neither side has deserved to win - France have lacked team movement (not to mention ability to finish) and Uruguay just haven't got on the ball enough when France screw up. Passing quality has been pretty poor from both sides, as well as lots of fouls and offsides.

The referee has made a fair amount of dodgy calls. Not to the extent is disadvantages either side, but to the point it worsens the game. He was right to send the man off, and I'm not saying he's been awful, but certainly he's been below average.

Looking at even stevens here, though there's still time to play. It'll leave the group nicely wide open, which should be good for the neutrals. Pace is quickening now, lots of attacking play. France are taking the initiative with the extra man.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Domenech is an utter utter spastic, he's brought Gignac on in the last 4 minutes and put him on the right when they clearly already have Ribery and Malouda, two of the best wide players in Europe. Blanc doesn't have to do much to do better than this.

hehe Henry calling for handball.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

LOL at Henry claiming it was a hands ball.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

France will steal this.

Edit - or not, they seem to self destruct in the final third.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh for fucks sake ref!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Diego Forlan is beautiful. France are not.


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

Anelka & Henry really don't get on or so most websites say. A very poor performance from the French.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Whoever said France will fail in this tournament look correct, as what a pile of shit France were. From the effort of half the players to the clueless manager, it stinks of mediocrity. As an French hating Englishman, I love it. Uruguay were crap too.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, what a terrible match.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

FT 0-0

2nd half got better but still it was a lackluster game, France couldnt capitalize after Leidero got send off, they have such a shit offense.

Bring back Zidane.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

A bit underwhelmed by the game but I have stuck to my promise to watch all the games possible. So far, anyway. :side:

BUZZING for tomorrow, will warm up with - *consults wall chart * - South Korea vs Greece; all the games so far have been evenly matched teams which is quality for the neutral. Hope Ji Sung Park destroys Greece. 

Watching Argentina will be good I think, just to see how well Maradona manages the team, as I haven't watched any of them since the last WC. Heard they just scraped through qualifying though.


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

Group A is so tricky to call now, maybe Mexico & Uruguay advancing?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

uruguay deserved the draw from what I seen. thankfully henry didnt score with the free at the end as that would sickening to watch. tomorrow should be interesting,maradonna and argentina plus england.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I still think France and Uruguay will go through, no reason why they shouldn't beat Mexico and SA; this was their toughest game and its good to get it out the way.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

France are probs my least favorite to go through after today, fancied them to fail but even more confident now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Bennnnn what happened to all those posters you said would come back for the World Cup? Goddamnit I'm going to have to leave again.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Terrible match.

Neither side deserved to win. Both teams passed the ball terribly and they both wasted opportunities when given to them. The amount of fouls and offsides was ridiculous. Leidero rightfully gained a red card though, bad tackle on Sagna. Right decision from the ref.

Speaking of the referee though, his decisions have been pretty poor even if he did get the red card decision right. Slowed the game down at times. I'm still confused as to why Malouda was placed on the bench due to his terrific performances in the Premiership last season. Anelka being taken off was a bad move by the manager, should've placed him and Henry together with Malouda probably playing as the front midfielder. France showed some class near the end but it wouldn't pay off. LOL @ Henry claiming the hand-ball though. He seemed to not over-exaggerate it this time though, I wonder why that was? :side:

The group though is still very wide open. All teams have one point each so I'm not even going to predict if France will make it through or not due to their recent performances. Any of the four teams could come first or second at the moment.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Uruguay probably played for the draw and did it well.

Uruguay and France to go through.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Bennnnn what happened to all those posters you said would come back for the World Cup? Goddamnit I'm going to have to leave again.


I'll try and sort it


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Judging by today's performances, the whole group is going to be tight.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

These two games gave me a whole different prospective on the teams in Group A, tbh.

Regardless of how poor France were, they still played better than Uruguay. They controlled the ball better, and they dictated the pace of the whole game. They made bad decisions, and they gave the ball away shockingly at times (I'm looking at you, Anelka) - and yet Uruguay couldn't capitalise on this poor play. Both teams were bad, whereas South Africa and Mexico both showed lots more promise. At least they both scored - and it's not like Uruguay and France didn't have their chances, either.

I can't really pick between them all, really. They all had their good points and their bad points. As I say, the group is wide open, though I doubt either France or Uruguay will lose to the other two on paper.

I fancy a bit of Greece/Korea to warm me up tomorrow, but I'll pass on Argentina/Nigeria while my mates come over, then of course the England game in the evening. A slightly dull start to the World Cup, but it was entertaining, and tomorrow looks promising.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Uruguay deserved the draw, definitely. Arevalo and Perez(?) never really let them settle on the ball. Horrible decisions from Domenech in terms of subs. Why not play 2 up front? Malouda should have started and Govou and Ribery were poor, Govou more-so.

Close group, hard to call really.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Uruguay
France
Mexico
South Africa

in my very honest and humble opinion.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Malouda was on the bench due to problems with the manager, there's no way he'd be left out after the season he's just had with Chelsea. Kinda expected a dull game, sat through the majority of the second half just to have a better look at Suarez & Gourcuff, definitely shouldn't be judged after that though. Forlan needs to come back to England.

France & Mexico to go through.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Uruguay look very ordinary. Won't be surprised to see SA take second spot.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Mexico are best set to qualify from the group, imo. It's hard to pick between the rest of them. France will probably sneak it.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Just pure lol at the admission of Benzema. Govou is not of a sufficient calibre to lead France's line.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd totally forgotten about Benzema; shit season or not France could have used him.


----------



## Bender_B_Rodriguez (Jun 3, 2010)

France and Portugal are both teams that should have replaced their managers before the World Cup. Domenech is a moron, and Carlos Queiroz is useless. Portugal should have punted him and paid Jose Mourinho whatever it took to get him in for the World Cup.

Domenech's tactics, team selection and substitutions tonight were all poor.

Argetina vs Nigeria and England vs USA should both be much better games.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd still take Queiroz back at United tbf.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I expect Argentina to walk their game, and though Nigeria will be pretty spirited, I doubt they'll be able to stop this team, especially with the star power it has. Unless they're not gelling well as a team, I confess I don't know. Either way, on paper, it should be a easy one for them.

Greece/Korea could be a fairly entertaining sit-at-home-and-relax game - not one everyone will be watching, but a good way to ease us all into a day of WC2010 football, and a few goals in there, I expect.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Enigma said:


> I'd still take Queiroz back at United tbf.


Moyes or O'Neill before anyone else imo.

On a random note, never knew that Sagna and Diaby were French. Played well.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

South Korea vs Greece

Argentina vs Nigeria

England vs USA

F1 qualifying in Canada

Probably only watch bits of greece but will watch the last two matches


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Klebold said:


> Moyes or O'Neill before anyone else imo.
> 
> On a random note, never knew that Sagna and Diaby were French. Played well.


Meant as assistant, he seemed to bring something special to us; probably his relationship with Ronaldo really.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

new favorite player = TSHABALALA just b/c of his name

exactly what I expected from France.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm really interested in seeing Argentina vs Nigeria. Nigeria are somewhat of a solid side and will most likely be Argentina's biggest challenge in the group phase so it should give us some what of an idea if Argentina under Maradona are gonna be a hit or a flop.



Ownage™ said:


> new favorite player = TSHABALALA just b/c of his name
> 
> exactly what I expected from France.


Wait till you see Brazil's Julio *Baptista*. 8*D


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOmyCkTFA4A


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> new favorite player = TSHABALALA just b/c of his name
> 
> exactly what I expected from France.


Everything about him was epic, the audacity to take such a shot, the actual finish, the celebration, the name, etc.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

wow free doritos.

I see they've abandoned their attempts to be subtle about stuff, if they ever bothered before. I like that headline though.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

what a great cover! We love it.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

So do you guys have any predictions on who's going to win? I posted this on another board, I just went with what I thought would be the safest predictions, I'm hoping to be completely wrong.

http://www.majhost.com/gallery/Nitemare/Misc/worldcup1.gif

I went with the obvious choices of having Spain and Brazil in the final. I really hope that doesn't happen, and I really don't want to see Brazil win another world cup, especially since they're the host nation in 4 years.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Free doritos ftw.

Also here's hoping Nigeria crush any dreams Maradona might have, even if they do have Jonas Gutierrez :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> So do you guys have any predictions on who's going to win? I posted this on another board, I just went with what I thought would be the safest predictions, I'm hoping to be completely wrong.
> 
> http://www.majhost.com/gallery/Nitemare/Misc/worldcup1.gif
> 
> I went with the obvious choices of having Spain and Brazil in the final. I really hope that doesn't happen, and I really don't want to see Brazil win another world cup, especially since they're the host nation in 4 years.


Pretty much how I have it too, barring any suprises.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm really hoping that either Portugal or Ivory Coast somehow steal the top spot forcing Brazil vs. Spain in the second round, since there's no way in hell Spain aren't taking H1.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

People are looking at this on paper and not how good teams actually are.

South Korea are very underrated and I think they will win Group B, Argentina might just finish second. Italy are very poor too. I don't even have them getting out of the group, Paraguay top and Slovakia second.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ive filled in a world cup newspaper chart on my complete predictions, ill scan it in.

I predicted:

SA 1 - 1 Mexico 

France 2 - 0 Uruguay


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

English Dragon said:


> People are looking at this on paper and not how good teams actually are.
> 
> South Korea are very underrated and I think they will win Group B, Argentina might just finish second. Italy are very poor too. I don't even have them getting out of the group, Paraguay top and Slovakia second.


lolololol class comes out on top in the end like it does everytime!! Argentina dont need the best manager when they have players like messi, tevez etc and i will eat my hand if argentina dont win the group!

semi final will be...
England 2-1 Brazil
Argentina 2-2 Spain (Argentina win on penos)

Final will be..
England 1-0 Argentina


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

tomkim4 said:


> lolololol class comes out on top in the end like it does everytime!! Argentina dont need the best manager when they have players like messi, tevez etc and i will eat my hand if argentina dont win the group!
> 
> semi final will be...
> England 2-1 Brazil
> ...


I admire your optimism!


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't see any way Argentina can get past the Quarter Finals. They will face England or Germany, who can beat them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

football is never and will never be as easy to predict as you're tying to portray.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

English Dragon said:


> I don't see any way Argentina can get past the Quarter Finals. They will face England or Germany, who can beat them.


If argentina win their group they don't play england till the final (if they get there)

^^and yeah its not the easiest to predict but analysing and predicting is half the fun

GOARNNN ENGLAND


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

tomkim4 said:


> If argentina win their group they don't play england till the final (if they get there)
> 
> ^^and yeah its not the easiest to predict but analysing and predicting is half the fun
> 
> GOARNNN ENGLAND


Noo, what I mean is, if they win their group they have Germany if they finish 2nd they have England.

And yeah I agree, it is fun to predict it and stuff, I've downloaded this spreadsheet that you can put results into and it fills out the tournament for you. Haha.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh right well i think Argentina can beat germany
they do well most times but without ballack and the lack of much quality i dont think they will be any threat!
But gotta say if they did face eachother I think everyone would want them both lose


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Not a bad opening day of the World Cup. I'm happy with those 2 games, they were a little boring but the opening goal was a special moment, hopefully one of the England lads can come up with something special 2mos


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ive got England down as getting to the final lol, holland might beat us lol

last 16
Eng vs Aus

Last 8
Eng vs FRA

Semi
Eng vs NED

Final 
Eng vs SPA


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We will not win the World Cup. Quarter finals.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Didn't expect France to draw or Mexico.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

ENIGMA wheres your passion lad??
We WILL do it


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Lots of passion, I just fear Rooney or, maybe just as crucially, a key defender, will get injured. Take Rooney - or Terry, for example - out of our line up and we are very weak. 

My heart says we'll win it, but my head says to keep my feet on the ground. I just can't wait to get it under way with a good win tomorrow, it would be a great morale boost for the players.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I don't see England winning against the US.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I put a tenner on Holland to win the world cup and Van Persie to be top-scorer at 25/1 so that made-of-glass fucker better not get injured in the first game and ruin the bet lol


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> The BBC have: Gary Lineker, Alan Shearer, and Jurgen Klinsmann as legends, much better than your 'genuine' legends. Giles and Souness? Plus...
> 
> Clarence Seedorf
> Gordon Strachan
> ...


Ah here now, I said "SOME" of the other stations. I quite like MOTD on BBC, but cant stand that condesending prick Lineker, but seriously, you consider Adebayor and Savage as having a "wealth of experience"? 

The RTE Panel also has Ronnie Whelan, Ossie Ardiles, Denis Irwin, Ray Houghton, Richie Sadlier, Didi Hamann, Liam Brady and more. And yes Giles and Souness are legends, and you consider Lineker and you could even argue Alan Shearer as more of a "legend".... jesus christ, are you new to football? 

RTE is on Par with MOTD panel for knowledge and entertainment, and some shitetalk... but whats good about the RTE Panel is that its ENTERTAINMENT, if you want expert, dull analysis go online to the many tactial websites who nitpick and go over everything with a fine comb or watch SKY sports or ITV, and the BBC one at times, as its just boring shite. Andy Gray and Jamie Redknapp fighting over who can verbally suck off more footballers, is not something I want to watch!

But We get it, you don't like them. Now off you pop to the land of blandness that is British TV "punditry".

Top, top lads they are.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Lucked out with draws yesterday, but today's schedule is tougher to call.

Predictions for June 12 games:

*South Korea* to be Greece.
*Agrentina* to beat Nigeria.
*USA* to beat England.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Completely hyped for England vs. US. Two of my top teams. Should be fun to see 'em duke it out.

I slept for two hours after RSA v. Mex and watched France vs. Uruguay. Much slower game than the first, probably b/c of the lack of goals. Didn't care for the substitutions and the lineup in general. Gourcuff had some good moments. Ribery could've done much more but he was pretty much a centerpiece anyway.

Loved Henry's antics throughout. Should've played him early on. Anelka was being weird. LMAO at a benched Malouda too. Lloris was OKAY. From the opposite side, Floran was fantastic. Enjoyed the game overall.

And Argentina can't beat Germany.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

^I thought Gourcuff and Ribery were poor. France's best player was probably Diaby. Godin was excellent for Uruguay.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh how I wish for something like this tomorrow


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CC91 said:


> South Korea vs Greece
> 
> Argentina vs Nigeria
> 
> ...


Shit, I totally forgot about F1. This complicates things >_>

I'll watch Argentina/Nigeria, and try to watch England/USA. Don't care for SK/Greece at all.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

That video reminds me of Boston goals. Anyone remember that from the old soccer AM?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Wewt, just checked the Dream Team that I'm doing.

I'm currently 15th out of 13,472 people, with 44 points after 2 games. Marquez, Lloris and Gourcuff getting me points, and hopefully Messi and Aguero can get me some good points from this upcoming game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll probaly be watching all 3 games tonight. I'm glad I fell asleep at 4:30am and didn't watch France/Uruguay


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't get why Henry didn't take his time on that free kick at the end. Oh well. He should be coming in earlier than the 70 minute mark from now on.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hyped for the US/England Match.

Hope US get up in this match


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

England will rout USA


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

South Africa had a major chance during the end.


GO USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ownage™;8503492 said:


> ^I thought Gourcuff and Ribery were poor. France's best player was probably Diaby. Godin was excellent for Uruguay.


Very much agree with that assessment. Diaby's balance and ability in tight spaces means he'll always excel in a scrappy match, and Godin's was typically superb with his calm defending and excellent positioning. He's a class above Lugano, who's a very solid defender, but a panicked one.

I'm really looking forward to seeing the US tonight. At least in their games, you can guarantee there will be chances and goals. Unfortunately for them, I can see England dealing quite well with they're pace, and attempts to get in behind. It's something the England players defenders are very accustomed to from playing the the very high tempo Premier League.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Uruguay's defence in general was fantastic. They probably did play the better game out of the two. I can see the two teams making it out of Group A as both Mexico and SA appear a rung below them.

Gourcuff by club standards might not have been as impressive but I thought he was great overall. Most of his free kicks were good and the opoosition's defence was way too strong for anybody to break it through so long shots were better and he threw a good deal of 'em. Can't see how Diaby was any better than Ribery either.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ France will be lucky to get out of their group, a totally toothless showing as has become the norm under Domenech.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Not seeing it. They'll be in the top two of A.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Germany, England and Spain are my top 3 picks for sure.

Disappointed that with 2 games gone, there was no winner declared yet. Obviously rooting for England, not my fellow NA country tmmr.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Have permanently situated a mattress in the lounge for me to sleep on every night for the next month  Going to be so tired but whatever, so pumped!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What a dissapointing game that was last night between France and Urugay.*


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

CyberWaste said:


> Ah here now, I said "SOME" of the other stations. I quite like MOTD on BBC, but cant stand that condesending prick Lineker, but seriously, you consider Adebayor and Savage as having a "wealth of experience"?
> 
> The RTE Panel also has Ronnie Whelan, Ossie Ardiles, Denis Irwin, Ray Houghton, Richie Sadlier, Didi Hamann, Liam Brady and more. And yes Giles and Souness are legends, and you consider Lineker and you could even argue Alan Shearer as more of a "legend".... jesus christ, are you new to football?
> 
> ...


Yeah, take Adebayor off there, tbh. He spoke too fast and I couldn't really understand what he was saying. :$ He kinda rushed everything he said, like he had a lot of things to say and wanted to get them all out as quickly as possible.

I confess, from that list, I only know Irwin, Whelan and Hamann. Maybe it's just that you're Irish and I'm English, but I consider guys like Shearer and Lineker to be legends, yes. I think it's just difference of opinion here, considering that I've grown up with these guys and seeing what they've done, like Shearer being the record goalscorer in the Premiership and whatnot. Again, I think it's just cause we're from different countries, tbh.

Well, if there's one thing we agree on, it's that neither of us want to see Andy Gray and Jamie Redknapp on our televisions :lmao. Fair enough there. But again, it's opinion. I watched a couple of analysis videos from the RTE website, and frankly, it wasn't all that different to what we have here on the BBC, tbh. I couldn't really care less for Sky or ITV, seeing as the former have no real coverage and the latter have Adrian Chiles. BBC is my main port of call for World Cup coverage, and tbh, I find their analysis pretty entertaining. Guys like Shearer and Hansen know their stuff, and they made some good points, just like the RTE guys made in the videos I saw.

I never said I didn't like them, I just found it strange originally that you'd consider them legends over the options other stations had, namely the BBC. Obviously now, I understand why you don't agree with me, which is fair enough.

---

Oh, and predo's for today, people? I'll go for...

Greece 2-2 South Korea
Argentina 4-0 Nigeria
England 2-0 USA


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Melvisboy said:


> Oh, and predo's for today, people? I'll go for...


Greece 1-2 South Korea
Argentina 2-0 Nigeria
England 3-1 USA


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Greece 1-1 South Korea
Argentina 2-1 Nigeria 
England 1-1 USA (picking england to win is what everyone's going to do so i'm going against the grain ;D)


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)




----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

England fans are being way too dismissive of USA, I can see a high scoring draw or maybe even USA taking it


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Should be some good games today hopefully.

South Korea 2 - 0 Greece.

Argentina 2 - 2 Nigeria. I'm not sure on this one, Argentina are a very bad team but maybe Maradona will have pulled them together for the world cup, it could be a thrashing by Argentina or a steal for Nigeria.

England 3 - 1 USA.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

- Korea to edge Greece.
- Argentina comfortably over Nigeria.
- England over the US by a one goal margin.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Melvisboy said:


> *But again, it's opinion. I watched a couple of analysis videos from the RTE website, and frankly, it wasn't all [that different to what we have here on the BBC, tbh.
> 
> *


*

I think your missing the point he's maken....RTE isnt scripted in any way....Sometimes when argueing a point they sound like a bunch kids in a school yard...Bickering and fighting with Bill O Herilhy acting as a teacher to calm them down!*


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Greece 1-0 South Korea
Argentina 1-1 Nigeria 
England 3-0 USA


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

More from The Sun:










THUNDERSHOT is so good, its going under my username.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Up early to watch all three games. Very neutral for Greece/South Korea but I'm gonna try not to miss any game.

I want Messi to have a strong showing today. 

And some of you English are underestimating U.S. We are capable of drawing you (but probably won't ). :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Greece 1-1 South Korea
Argentina 3-1 Nigeria 
England 0-1 USA


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Greece 2-2 South Korea
Argentina 1-0 Nigeria
England 41-3 USA


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Prediction's of another draw for Korea and Greece match. Oh no!!


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> I think your missing the point he's maken....RTE isnt scripted in any way....Sometimes when argueing a point they sound like a bunch kids in a school yard...Bickering and fighting with Bill O Herilhy acting as a teacher to calm them down!


Ah, I see, thanks for clearing it up. In all honesty, I probably wouldn't find that entertaining. I usually cringe at arguments on TV, just the whole thing usually annoys me. At least football pundits are better than tennis pundits when they argue, though - tennis pundits consistently have to compliment each other and smile loads when they're arguing, it's pretty tedious. :/

EDIT: Liking the 'Guide to Soccer', btw, that's pretty good.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Greece 2-1 South Korea
Argentina 2-0 Nigeria
England 2-1 USA

Might watch the first one, will certainly watch Argentina to see all this Messi hype. Last one is the one I want to see but I am not staying up until 4am.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm glad this and indeed the last World Cup, have been decent timezones, only an hour or so in front of Britain. The 2002 one was stupid, had to watch games before school at 7am.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Greece 2-1 South Korea
Argentina 4-1 Nigeria ( i support Nigeria as an African team but they aren't good at all latley)
England 2-2 USA*


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Enigma said:


> I'm glad this and indeed the last World Cup, have been decent timezones, only an hour or so in front of Britain. The 2002 one was stupid, had to watch games before school at 7am.


Oh I remember, I was in Year 6 at the time and our headteacher let us watch the England/Brazil game at school.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

People keep touting Fanis Gekas' goal scoring record in qualifiers. *They forget to mention 9 of his 10 goals came against Latvia, Moldova and Luxemborg.*


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

GunnerMuse said:


> People keep touting Fanis Gekas' goal scoring record in qualifiers. *They forget to mention 9 of his 10 goals came against Latvia, Moldova and Luxemborg.*


And South Korea are a pretty good defensive unit, it took Spain 86 minutes to get a goal against them.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Rockhead said:


>


I seriously lol'd at the massive gulf in class


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

English Dragon said:


> Oh I remember, I was in Year 6 at the time and our headteacher let us watch the England/Brazil game at school.


 Yeah, I think I was in Year 5 and they put it on a projector for us. 

I am quite proud of Park Ji Sung, I don't know why I should be, but seeing him play such an underrated game for United and then seeing him here as captain is immense. He just gets on with it.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

I spend half my year in Crete so gotta throw my support behind Greece for this one!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Whoa excellent free kick!! Korea lead! Horrible marking.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Greece 1-2 South Korea
Argentina 2-1 Nigeria 
England 3-1 USA 

South Korea score!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was fast, 1-0 for South Korea *


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Ball watching by the Greeks during the goal. Korea's very much the better team thus far.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

South Korea fiddna' win dis bish


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh man could have, or should have been 2-0 there.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Greece have been terrible throughout this match.

I'm actually quite surprised Korea aren't 3-0 up by now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

England may know how to play football but they're an utter wank at rugby union. Couldn't play a beautiful attaking game if they tried. The complete opposite of Australia in that we can't play beautiful football at all.

Tempted to take a nap now and wake up for the argentina/nigeris and usa/england matches.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Heskey is going to score a THUNDERSHOT tonight.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

o0o0o0o Almost tied it


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Greece is completely outclassed by the Koreans so far.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Greece have been lacklustre. They've played poorly on the ball, made bad decisions, hardly moved forward, and the Koreans keep putting immense amounts of pressure on them, forcing them to play the bad pass. Then, when the Koreans are on the ball, Greece then don't return that pressure, and just let them play the football they want. And it shows in the scoreline, though it should be more. I like how so far, my group predictions have been fairly naff :lmao.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Park Ji Sung perhaps finishing the game. Wow! Depending on how Nigeria perform, I think I might have to go with a very good looking South Korea to advance out of Group B.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

bammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

No way S Korea gives up 2 goals


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Such bad defending by Greece.

Good goal by South Korea.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Park Ji Sung is brilliant, we should sign him.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It can't be better than this for SK.

2-0*


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Fergie, sign him up.

Biggest mark out moment so far.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea we should sign him :side:*


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Close chance there by South Korea.

The game is over.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

GG South Korea 

very well done


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

My bet at 3.25 for South Korea to qualify out of Group B looks good now, however the way they tired towards the end was somewhat worrying. They're midfield stopped pressing, and with the Greeks having replaced the useless Samaras, they were able to get back into the match very well. Hopefully though, as the Greeks improved, they'll take that level into their next match against Nigeria, win that, and effectively settle my bet.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Greece are out, then. My prediction:

Argentina
South Korea
Nigeria
Greece


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Not knowing anything about either team I thought Greece would be better. I was very, very wrong. Great win for South Korea. They have a real shot at making the R16.

Still hoping for us to somehow manage a draw against Germany.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Man I really hope Diego Maradona plays his cards well. It would be a shame to see Messi not shining in this tournament.

Apparently Honduran fans are big supporters of us today, because our draw with Costa Rica allowed them to qualify for this cup.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Good win by the Koreans. I'm predicting them to reach the last sixteen.

Argentina/Nigeria should be good. Hoping Messi and Demichelis feature to earn some points for my Dream Team. Di Maria to gain some playing time too would be great as he is also in my Dream Team.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Argentina are going to win 17-0.

Nothing against Nigeria and I don't particularly like Argentina but this tournament is crying out for someone to get absolutely raped. Messi should destroy them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Argentina are going to win 17-0.
> 
> Nothing against Nigeria and I don't particularly like Argentina but this tournament is crying out for someone to get absolutely raped. Messi should destroy them.


I wish I could say the same. But over qualifying campaign Argentina have been pretty crap, and Messi extremely quiet. When he's with Barcelona you know he will play well because he's surrounded by great talent, and a cohesive unit. I'm questioning if the rest of the team can supply him.

But then again you also have Tevez and Higuain, which should be Plan B for if Messi is excellently marked.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

God Greece were awful, Koreans to advance with the way they played


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Gutierrez at right back?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I was expecting Greece to be bad, but certainly was not expecting them to look THAT bad. They were horrible. Good win for Korea.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Should be a solid game. Hoping for Nigeria to put up a good defense so I can see Messi squirm.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Lolled @ the contrast between nigerian players and coaching staff


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Maradona still looking like a bum in a suit. Time to see if he's cut out to be a decent coach.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

SHould have scored there


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Messi has started very well, they should be 1-0 up.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Messi is inhuman I swear. 

EDIT- Argentina rolling!!!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

1-0 already!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

amazing header. This is going to be an absolute r*pe unless Messi is contained and the defense does some work.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice header.

Argentina are by far the most impressive team in attack so far.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Missed the first 10 mins, who scored?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Heinze scored off a header from a corner.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Cheers.

Messi almost had a go there, keeper looked worried.

:lmao at the keeper's face when the ice went down there.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Enyema is the man of the match so far.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

And that was a good play by Nigeria, almost 1-1


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not long until England beat the USA


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Nigeria have settled, and Argentina have been struggling a tiny bit. Only a small bit.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nigerian keeper is impressive so far.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice save that was going in.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Argentina haven't struggled at all, they've dominated possession. They're just finding it a touch harder to break through Nigeria now they've decided to defend.

Messi almost gets one, fantastic save.

anyone else over how much the Nigerians have stayed down? need to harden the fuck up.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Arsenal should sign the Nigeria keeper


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Was that a beautiful play back to Messi off the free kick or what?

So much talent in this team. Could easily be three up. Nigerian keeper has kept them in.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Enyema is the man, entertaining game so far.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

schoolboy throw in


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

perucho1990 said:


> Enyema is the man, entertaining game so far.


then the least you could do is spell the man's name right


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Best half of the tournament so far, expect 2 or more goals in the next 45


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

People have been coming out recently and saying Maradona is given a harsh wrap by the media. They say he's made some odd selections, but within reason, and he has a very clear way he wants to play. The latter of that may be true, but there is simply no forgiving having Zanetti completely out of the squad, and then playing Gutierrez at right back. It just makes no sense whatsoever. The blokes not even that good a winger, but he has no idea at right back.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nigeria is holding their own.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Nigeria keeper has single handedly kept them in it. Some great saves.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Veron's been pretty shit tonight. Tevez has been quiet. At this point I would bring in Diego Milito.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Funny that, Milito on for Higuain.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tevez was good in the first 30 mins or so but hasn't done much since then. Veron was pretty average.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nigeria's keeper is putting himself in the transfer shop window.

Nigeria are getting more confident by the minute


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I jump out of my seat everytime Messi gets in the box.

Tonight hasn't been an Argentina rout, but I am sure we will get one with their game against Greece.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sooo close there for Nigeria, such a good chance.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

I was expecting more goals in this match but 1-0 is good enough for Argentina. I get excited everytime Messi gets the ball inside the box.

Two more minutes to go. Argentina should pull through.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Congrats Argentina


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Victory for Maradona tonight, he's done well.

Tense for the next game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Full time, Argentina win 1-0.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

FT: Argentina 1-0 Nigeria

Enyema, Man of the match by far.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1-0 win. Solid win, would've been a lot more had the keeper not played brilliantly. They need to be more crisp in their passing, they had a lot of possession but they wasted a fair bit through some poor execution.

Nigeria hung back off the ball far too much, especially as the game was drawing to a close.

^^^^ spell his bloody name right son.

time for a 2 hour nap


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

South Korea will beat Argentina.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I doubt Veron will play next game, he really showed his age out there.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Nigeria needs more organization, and Martins should probably start. Nigeria and South Korea look dead even right about now, and the Nigerians still can get out of this group.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty good game. Argentina could have put on 3-4 if not for the goalie. Messi was dangerous but just couldn't find the net. Nigeria had a few half-chances to equalise but a draw was not the right result.

Nigeria vs SK should be a good game for a spot in the R16. Nigeria are no guarantee to go over Greece though I suppose, leaning towards SK atm.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Argentina played great, they should have won by 4 or 5 goals.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I enjoyed the game not quite what i was hoping for but still okay. Argentina took their foot of the gas for most of that game and should have still won by 3 or 4. Messi looked frightening in stages.

USA USA USA !!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

COME ON ENGLAND


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

two hours of F1 now, then Eng vs USA. I need to get out more


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Due to the Dream Team purposes, I'm hoping that David James and Ledley King start. Might regret picking James if Green starts in goal. I'm confident that Lampard will start, hopefully he can get an assist or goal in there too.

England to win.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Zanetti & Cambiasso will be missed, they won't get away with defending like that against the better teams no matter how good they are going forward.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Might stay up for USA/England. Feeling pretty awake atm.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

1776 ... 1812



*2010!!!!!!*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Surprised at the amount of people shitting on Veron. I thought him and Mascherano were really good in the middle, linked up well with Messi/Tevez/Higuain, tidied up when needed, etc. Didn't have a spectacular game or anything, but I don't recall him doing anything that was "bad". Still no excuse for Cambiasso not being there, but I don't know why Veron's getting hate when Di Maria did next to nothing the entire game.

Fuckin' Higuain. I've got £5 on him for top scorer and he could've had a couple today. Enyeama in goal was terrific, though.

Other teams looking at Argentina's defence (Spiderman at right back) will fancy their chances, too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> 1776 ... 1812
> 
> 
> 
> *2010!!!!!!*


You forgot 1950 bro.

I think we are fully capable of doing a draw. A lot of pressure on Tim Howard to get that done. Do I think it will happen? Probably not. I still question the abilities of our defenders, especially Oguchi Onyewu and his fitness. Its all in the game now.

If we lose we better go out with at least a goal.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, Argentina could be so much better that's the thing. Bring Cambiasso and Zanetti in even and you strengthen them. Still they'll be a threat and could go quite well. 


Looked good going forward today, Nigeria's keeper was on form and did well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Greece were awful earlier. Truly awful. 

Argentina/Nigeria was a good match, unlucky not to see more goals.

COME ON ENGLAND!!1


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Meh ... A draw is a small win


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> Surprised at the amount of people shitting on Veron. I thought him and Mascherano were really good in the middle, linked up well with Messi/Tevez/Higuain, tidied up when needed, etc. Didn't have a spectacular game or anything, but I don't recall him doing anything that was "bad". Still no excuse for Cambiasso not being there, but I don't know why Veron's getting hate when Di Maria did next to nothing the entire game.
> 
> Fuckin' Higuain. I've got £5 on him for top scorer and he could've had a couple today. Enyeama in goal was terrific, though.
> 
> Other teams looking at Argentina's defence (Spiderman at right back) will fancy their chances, too.


Veron was on the right for 10 minutes before he went off too & still managed to do more than Di Maria. I've got £20 on Villa for top goalscorer & Spain to win it at 11/1. Not much of a gamble or anything but oh well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

.BD said:


> Might stay up for USA/England. Feeling pretty awake atm.


Yeah, same. Currently watching the replay of the France/Uruguay game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I've had 5 cans of V. Whoa.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I had 3 cans of Red Bull earlier, debating a coffee right now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Have ittt. I haven't slept much since Thursday really. 

I hope England show what they're capable of.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kizza said:


> Yeah, same. Currently watching the replay of the France/Uruguay game.


Bold man, because that game was quite dull with nothing noteworthy.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Beddybies for me now, i've got stuff to do tomorrow. I'll have to tape the match, although I doubt I will go the whole day with no spoilers.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Argentina/Nigeria has been the best match so far I think. South Africa vs Mexico was also good. Greece/Korea and France/Uruguay were shit, although Korea played well.


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

USA to win 2-1 .


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm semi-watching it atm, pretty dull though. Prob revise my signalling pathways instead, more interesting than it.

England/USA better have some fucking goals.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I have to say South Africa vs Mexico has been my favorite 

What time is it in Australia ?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

2:44am atm.

varies depending on where you are though


----------



## hoit214 (Dec 26, 2005)

USA! USA! USA!!!!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I can't wait till this game is over and we've put the Yanks to bed, theres too many pointless posts in here. 

The enthusiasm of the USA fans on the news just now was lol worthy - '2 TO 1 USA! USA ARE GOING TO DOMINATE!'. There is no way this England team is rolling over; they have a World Cup to win and this certainly isn't our cup final like it is America's. The pressure won't get to us.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Jonn said:


> Veron was on the right for 10 minutes before he went off too & still managed to do more than Di Maria. I've got £20 on Villa for top goalscorer & Spain to win it at 11/1. Not much of a gamble or anything but oh well.


I never bothered with any "big" bets this time around. Put a few smaller ones on at the start and will no doubt put some more on as it goes. Goofy shit, like such and such to get sent off against whoever, such and such to score a corner in the second half, that kind of thing.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I disagree. All the pressure is on you guys.
If we lose , the 17 people that watch soccer here will be upset.
If YOU lose ... it's like a national disaster and a global embarrassment 

If you win , you can't really needle us , because you're supposed to win and honestly most Americans won't care.
If we win .... we get to LOL at you forever


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Almost 3am here in Sydney. Little to no sleep past few days, pumping down V's, all in world cup fever!

England 3-0 please.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

lol @ pressure not getting to England


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> Almost 3am here in Sydney. Little to no sleep past few days, pumping down V's, all in world cup fever!
> 
> England 3-0 please.


Almost 10am here on the West Coast of the US.

What's a V ? I tried to google it. Is it Vault ? That's the only thing I can think of lol.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I reckon USA might sneak a win. England to falter under the immense amounts of pressure (needlessly) put upon them. 1-0 is my tip.

I need to get myself a supply of energy drinks really.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

The match starts at 19:30 but, if history is anything to go by, the Americans won't show until at least 19:41.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the pressure is on because its the first game of the world cup, nothing to do with it being against America, the internet cares about it, not the public, seriously this place is awful when it's the world cup.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Almost 10am here on the West Coast of the US.
> 
> What's a V ? I tried to google it. Is it Vault ? That's the only thing I can think of lol.


energy drink

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V_(drink)

are you HYPED BENNEH.

epic timeslot for me yet again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hazzard said:


> The match starts at 19:30 but, if history is anything to go by, the Americans won't show until at least 19:41.


War reference is lame.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

#
18:15 Commentary CONFIRMED ENGLAND XI v US 

Green, Johnson, King, Terry, A Cole, Lennon, Lampard, Gerrard, Milner, Heskey, Rooney.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Kizza said:


> I reckon USA might sneak a win. England to falter under the immense amounts of pressure (needlessly) put upon them. 1-0 is my tip.
> 
> I need to get myself a supply of energy drinks really.


It will be WC1950 all over again. Maybe we'll get a star studded movie about it too. :hmm:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I disagree. All the pressure is on you guys.
> If we lose , the 17 people that watch soccer here will be upset.
> If YOU lose ... it's like a national disaster and a global embarrassment
> 
> ...





.BD said:


> lol @ pressure not getting to England





Kizza said:


> I reckon USA might sneak a win. England to falter under the immense amounts of pressure (needlessly) put upon them. 1-0 is my tip.
> 
> I need to get myself a supply of energy drinks really.



There is no pressure. Capello has made sure of that; we aren't a joke side anymore like we were under Hoddle or Eriksson. We are much more efficient in the way we go about things. We have an easy group, the USA is the 'toughest' game and the players know that, its not really a massive thing to worry about. There's a lot of energy and excitement in the squad by looking at what they're saying in interviews. The biggest worry is injuries; I hope we get no crushing ones today.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

No real surprises in that starting line-up at all.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

North Korea team went to the zoo, lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

US line up

Howard, Cherundolo, DeMerit, Onyewu, Bocanegra, Donovan, Bradley, Clark, Dempsey, Altidore, Findley.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

donovan better own milner and johnson.


im shaking and i want to vomit.

fuck lets do this


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

johnson is guna do well.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Get Gerrard on Donovan and we've won. Terry on Altidore. I'm wary of Howard though but thats alright we'll just stick Heskey on him. The rest are a bit pointless.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

U.S. Starting Lineup


Howard, Demerit, Onyewu, Bocanegra, Cherundulo, Clark, Bradley, Donovan, Dempsey, Altidore, Findley

Uggh Findley, but whatever.

EDIT- Damn you Kenny!

Lalas predicted the 4-4-2. He is pleased.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Needs more CHING.

God I love that name.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> U.S. Starting Lineup
> 
> 
> Howard, Demerit, Onyewu, Bocanegra, Cherundulo, Clark, Bradley, Donovan, Dempsey, Altidore, Findley
> ...




3:40am, but I'm still quick!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

my main concerns are johnson because he's shit, terry and king because they lack mobility, lampard/gerrard pairing because it never tends to work and the game simply passing milner by.

still we should win, but its the world cup anything can happen, shit teams beat good ones all the time.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fuck it theres too many Americans in this thread, I'm going to go watch this game. I don't expect any of you in here when I come in to gloat about our 16-0 rout.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

johnson to score a goal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah i'll be leaving to watch the game shortly, fuck sitting here typing through it, that's not how to watch a world cup.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I will destroy this thread if it's 16-0.

And then I will ban everyone who isn't American.

edit: same. my ass will be 5 feet away from the TV. Everything can wait until halftime and postgame


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm off soon also. 

Hence why I wasn't here earlier, I was actually WATCHING the matches.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

even in a NICE TIMESLOT ken ken knows how to watch football.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> even in a NICE TIMESLOT ken ken knows how to watch football.


ITS ALMOST 4AM HERE. 

(I'll be sleeping at like 6:30am...how lovely)


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Its a nightmare being on here during the other games, when its the usual posters its alright because they offer some insight into whats happening but theres been an influx of SOCCERtards posting 'good goal for south korea', 'nice shot', 'good game korea' which is a bit dull and very pointless.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

this anxiety is pulverizing me.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Good game Korea.

Nice shot.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah you have those at the start of the league season, soon fuck off though. soon as america get knocked out i presume they'll be off.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Not me.

I'll carry the torch once they leave.

So, why can't they use their hands?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

hey where's the 3rd quarter?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

FOOSBALL IS AWESOME MAN! OMG RED CARD... REJECTED!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

i hope dempsey steps up to the plate man, he's gonna dominate against britain!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Role Model said:


> yeah i'll be leaving to watch the game shortly, fuck sitting here typing through it, that's not how to watch a world cup.


You're a smart man, Ben. No way I could type all the way through a game (my good TV is a different room, anyway).

Not sure whether I should watch the game at home by myself, or go to the pub and watch it there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ZIDANE...ONE CUT.....KNOCKS IT BACK.....FIGO...UPPER CORNER................OH LUIS FIGO.......WITH A BRILLIANT STRIKE


oh you yanks and your WORDS


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

> There is no pressure. Capello has made sure of that; we aren't a joke side anymore like we were under Hoddle or Eriksson. We are much more efficient in the way we go about things. We have an easy group, the USA is the 'toughest' game and the players know that, its not really a massive thing to worry about. There's a lot of energy and excitement in the squad by looking at what they're saying in interviews. The biggest worry is injuries; I hope we get no crushing ones today.


England are good at two things. Losing at games they invented and folding under pressure. Not that I expect them to lose this match, but yeah as a general rule.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Quarter final penalty shootout seems the trend for England.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

What colour Uniform will Britain be wearing? THEY BETTER BE WEARING THE RED UNIFORM AS THATS AWESOME!

If Britain get a free kick play, I expect a fake em out by Number 4!

Whose on the panel after the final quarter? Like after the telecast?

I expect Britain to terminate the United States progress in this seasons world cup!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

already seen many USA vs UK posts around the interwebs......


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I hope England enjoyed their teams performance in USA 94.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Face Paint? Check. Giant England flag? Check. Cautious optimism? Check. I'm off to watch the game, come on England!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Guh. how much longer...

can't take it anymore...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope the USA enjoyed being complete jobbers and not needing to qualify for USA 94.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

"it's GROSSO

IT'S ITALY

and whatever happens in the world cup final we'll be talking about this match FOR YEARS"


oh wait that's not commentary from the aussie/italy game it's from the world cup semi final which italy won, leading to them playing in the world cup final, and winning it. but i guess it works for that game if you change it to 'and whatever happens in the world cup final the aussie's will be crying about this for FOR YEARS'


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

That game obviously never happened.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

HAHAHA I just realised I can call USA 'USGay'. Hahahahahahaha.

RIGHT I'm off now, enjoy the game you crazy yanks, I suggest you take a notepad to wherever you are watching so that you can make notes on how to play real football.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah i'm off too, to actually watch the game.

shame the rest of your nation is letting you down michael, good luck son (not really).


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

IF IT GOES TO THE ONE KICK SHOOT-OUT I EXPECT BRITAIN TO LOOSE! WE'VE GOT LANDON DONOVAN DON'T YOU KNOW! HELL SCORE ALL OUR SHOOT-OUT KICKS!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

CyberWaste said:


> IF IT GOES TO THE ONE KICK SHOOT-OUT I EXPECT BRITAIN TO LOOSE! WE'VE GOT LANDON DONOVAN DON'T YOU KNOW! HELL SCORE ALL OUR SHOOT-OUT KICKS!


:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Enigma said:


> HAHAHA I just realised I can call USA 'USGay'. Hahahahahahaha.
> 
> RIGHT I'm off now, enjoy the game you crazy yanks, I suggest you take a notepad to wherever you are watching so that you can make notes on how to play real football.


And I can call England ... England.

Insulting enough, imo.

anyway, im off. behave you bitches.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Enigma said:


> I hope the USA enjoyed being complete jobbers and not needing to qualify for USA 94.





lol this guy ^^^

I really don't think the rest of the world fully grasps how much we don't care about this shit.
If America wins we will be happy ... if we lose ... we will be over it in about 3 minutes.
I played 2 years of Varsity soccer in HS and even I don't keep up with soccer til World Cup.



Someone wake us when Olympic Basketball is here


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> lol this guy ^^^
> 
> I really don't think the rest of the world fully grasps how much we don't care about this shit.
> If America wins we will be happy ... if we lose ... we will be over it in about 3 minutes.
> ...


YEAH WHO CARES ABOUT THIS SHIT! Why does 250+ countries attempt to qualify for this shit! Clearly it means noting since us Americans haven't joined the rest of the world in playing this as the national sport!


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

GERRARD!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

CyberWaste said:


> YEAH WHO CARES ABOUT THIS SHIT! Why does 250+ countries attempt to qualify for this shit! Clearly it means noting since us Americans haven't joined the rest of the world in playing this as the national sport!


Was speaking from the general public in America's point of view. But being a condescending douche bag works too


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

jesus christ, i'm cold, tired, and curled up in a ball on the floor as if i get up to get a blanket then most of the house will wake up just to watch this game 

GERRARD. thats how Liverpool roll :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh man its over :lmao


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey coach! CALL a time out already!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone else watching via ITV HD? THEY JUST BLACKED OUT FOR 15 SECONDS AND WHEN IT RETURNED WE HAD FUCKING SCORED.

Missed the damn goal. 



HESKEY IS A GOD, THOUGH, I'VE DECIDED  NEVER DOUBTED HIM!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Just tuned in, its 1 - 0 for England already, lol.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The American "soccer" fans that were interviewed before the game were just embarrassing.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

See, Heskey does do good!  He may not score...ever, but he can create.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Heskey may not score much but he does create chances and brings the best out of Rooney according to Rooney himself. Right decision to play him tonight.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

I CANT BELIEVE ITV FUCKED UP WHEN ENGLAND SCORED WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Hazzard said:


> I CANT BELIEVE ITV FUCKED UP WHEN ENGLAND SCORED WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT.


Dan Gosling goal against Liverpool all over again. :lmao


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

FUCK YOU ITV.:cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Shit that was close, good save by Howard.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to see that Howard is still playing after clashing with Heskey.

Will be interesting to see how Wright-Phillips does now.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Why is Milner off? For SWP, no less. fpalm

Should have taken Adam Johnson and Ashley Young.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

oihjger9wpjhopierjhre

so many fucking chances to score


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL LOL at that USA GOAL

lolGreen.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao nice keeping son.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow. Gotta feel for Green.

Best thing to do - don't drop him. Have confidence in him.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Terrible by Green.

Bring on James.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

LOL, oh dear, oh dear :no:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

My man Dempsey stepped up to the plate eh?


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> My man Dempsey stepped up to the plate eh?


I regret not picking him and Stevie G for Dream Team after originally picking them. Dropped them for Lampard and Di Maria.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Green best player on our team

I'll take 1-1 at half


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I think England should take a lot of heart from that half. We absolutely dominated the half and the only way America could get on the scoresheet was through pure luck. Good work boys, no go put them to the sword.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

HT: 1-1

USA gained confidence after Dempsey's goal, Gomez, Holden for the 2nd half plz.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

first, i was all like fuck.

then i'm all like

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!

Catastrophe Green!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Can't believe Green gave up that goal. =/ Still in shock. Come on England!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kinda waiting for him to rip of the Rob Green mask and reveal himself as Scott Carson.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Joel said:


> Kinda waiting for him to rip of the Rob Green mask and reveal himself as Scott Carson.


:lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> My man Dempsey stepped up to the plate eh?


Not really, it was a really poor effort.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

If England doesnt win the win, the England press will go wild on Green like they did with Beckham in 1998.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yep.

Dempsey and Donovan. M.I.fucking.A

Bradley fucked up by putting Dempsey on the left, and Donovan on the right. Completely opposite of their positions since like 2008. *


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

perucho1990 said:


> If England doesnt win the win, the England press will go wild on Green like they did with Beckham in 1998.


Nah, there are still 2 very easy games in the group for them, and when Beckham got sent off in 98, there was not another opportunity to get back what they lost.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

T-C said:


> Not really, it was a really poor effort.


Don't worry, someone in the earlier pages wrote the same thing as a joke, I just repeated.

I do feel bad for Green now. You don't wanna sub off a keeper and have one remaining. So hopefully for England in the later games, he can keep his head up regain confidence.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jesus christ this game is making pissed off, cmon USA destroy them!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

perucho1990 said:


> If England doesnt win the win, the England press will go wild on Green like they did with Beckham in 1998.


He's just lucky he doesn't play for some nutcase extremist country or else he'd be shot at halftime

Being dragged through the mud in the press >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Some things that have happened due to soccer


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

My bad, apologies.

I expect the Americans to hang in now. They didn't have much of the ball, but looked comfortable enough in the first half.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

England is on fire right now, close by Rooney.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> I think England should take a lot of heart from that half. We absolutely dominated the half and the only way America could get on the scoresheet was through pure luck. Good work boys, no go put them to the sword.


Not sure what game you were watching, but England definitely didn't dominate the first half at all. The US are good value for the draw atm, apart from the early goal England didn't do a lot but knock long balls up to Heskey.


Expect England to probably knick it with a late goal though.

They've started the second half good though.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

What a save by Howard!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

fuck i thought he was scoring there

great save


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Nah, there are still 2 very easy games in the group for them, and when Beckham got sent off in 98, there was not another opportunity to get back what they lost.


*You guys were saying that this game was easy... a route some of you claimed...*


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Awful lot of yellow cards being handed out to England! Not good.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

England starting to abuse with the fouls.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I'll mark like a little school girl if USA somehow manage to win this game.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I'll mark like a little school girl if USA somehow manage to win this game.


Well, that's not going to happen.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

There we go Green! Make more saves like that, please.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

That was very close..


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

RKeithO said:


> Well, that's not going to happen.


I'm sure thats what everyone was saying in 1950. :side:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Where the fuck did all ye americans come from?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

RKeithO said:


> Well, that's not going to happen.


they're playing a lot better than the Poms atm, England need someone to step up.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> Where the fuck did all ye americans come from?


They were LURKAN obv.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

CyberWaste said:


> Where the fuck did all ye americans come from?


Technically England


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, pretty close.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice save.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

England are just wasting some good chances atm. Rooney has started to get involved though, looked dangerous.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Nice save.


seriously ... our keeper is a machine


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> seriously ... our keeper is a machine


I'll admit he's doing a lot better than I thought he would, same with the entire US team, I was expecting them to lose.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> seriously ... our keeper is a machine


We do know Howard is decent keeper, we do watch the premiership like.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> seriously ... our keeper is a machine


No really?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Enigma said:


> RIGHT I'm off now, enjoy the game you crazy yanks, I suggest you take a notepad to wherever you are watching so that you can make notes on how to play real football.


Like how to choke saves?

Nice beat down you gave us ....


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Over! US 1-1 England.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

A substition with 8 seconds left? Really? REALLY?

Americans get crazier everyday!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

And that's that. Very pleased with this result. Lost my prediction, drats!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

America in no way deserved a point from that, they were no threat at all! We deserved the three points - if only Green didn't make that mistake. Rooney was disappointing, as was Milner.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Howard is a great keeper.

Green is not.

real ugly 2nd half for the U.S. Once they went bunker-ball, it wasn't pleasant to watch. Oh well.

A point is a point, and I'll take it.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

Disappointed with Rooney tonight, he was barely in the game all night apart from the last 10 minutes.

Credit to the American defense though, they put in some superb last ditch tackles and interceptions to stop us from snatching a winner.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> America in no way deserved a point from that, they were no threat at all! We deserved the three points - if only Green didn't make that mistake. Rooney was disappointing, as was Milner.


really? you honestly believe that? England were pretty hopeless in attack, wasted some good opportunities and didn't control the midfield at all. USA had some good chances in the 2nd half and definitely deserved a point.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Like how to choke saves?
> 
> Nice beat down you gave us ....


Sorry I don't speak American.


Well, FUCK, that wasn't meant to happen  nice one Green, you gimp. Heskey was quality all game IMO, Rooney quiet but menacing when he was given the ball. We are good up front and shite at the back. Have to question the Milner substitution, and Carragher is very slow and was undone a couple of times there.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> really? you honestly believe that? England were pretty hopeless in attack, wasted some good opportunities and didn't control the midfield at all. USA had some good chances in the 2nd half and definitely deserved a point.


Nah I don't believe it, I know it. Go watch the game again. We dominated and America looked absolutely impotent in attack. We should have been more clinical, Rooney should have played much better, but come on - did America really deserve a point?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

USA have won their world cup final now they can get knocked out


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Wow, oh wow to the US drawing England.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Aaron Lennon - did he play tonight? Frank Lampard?

Great job by Cherundolo, and Bocanegra was also good. Gooch and Demerit got caught in bad positions sometimes, but they made some good tackles to prevent attacks.

If only Bradley and Clark could complete a pass. That would have been nice.

And to give England credit, Landon Donovan was completely non-existent. Cole and Johnson did the deed.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> Nah I don't believe it, I know it. Go watch the game again. We dominated and America looked absolutely impotent in attack. We should have been more clinical, Rooney should have played much better, but come on - *did America really deserve a point?*


Yes, yes they did.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> Aaron Lennon - did he play tonight?


What are you on about? Lennon had some great moments!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RKeithO said:


> A substition with 8 seconds left? Really? REALLY?
> 
> Americans get crazier everyday!


It's to kill time. Most teams do this when they are looking to defend a result they are happy with.

No big drama here. You don't have to win the first game of the tournament to progress far. Italy also drew with USA in the last World Cup too.

Maybe the USA will get a little bit more respect they deserve now. They have come very far.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> What are you on about? Lennon had some great moments!


I do genuinely think you were watching a different game. Felt Lennon was poor.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RITS said:


> England will rout USA


*:lmao 

*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> Nah I don't believe it, I know it. Go watch the game again. We dominated and America looked absolutely impotent in attack. We should have been more clinical, Rooney should have played much better, but come on - *did America really deserve a point?*


Yes they did. You believe England deserved 3? you're dreaming mate.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Lostfap said:


> I do genuinely think you were watching a different game. Felt Lennon was poor.


Well, each to their own. I would say he put in one of the better performances of the whole match. Definitely in the top 5 players on the whole pitch, in my opinion.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I remember Lennon knocking a ball in the box to create space, and delivering a cross that went to....

no one. 

that's about it.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If both England & USA both beat the other two teams its down to goal difference. We could see England vs Germany lol


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> Yes they did. You believe England deserved 3? you're dreaming mate.


I'm fully awake. It was clear - the pundits seem to agree. USA looked nervous and, as I said before, utterly impotent. If they play like that throughout the tournament I see them failing to qualify. And if we play as we did, minus one freak mistake, we will qualify with ease.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, USA didn't win, but they weren't too bad. Love to see the faces of all the pundits (there were plenty) who predicted an England win. For all his hard work, Emile *Heskey* still can't score a goal when needed. *Rooney* was shackled, *Lampard* hardly got a look in and* Carragher* proved he should not be playing at this level as Altidore flew past him.


BTW, two words. *Robbie Green.* 

England weren't all bad though, the combo of *Lennon and Johnson* tore apart Bocanegra and Dempsey, and had Crouch started I think Onyewu might have been beaten. 

Man of the match: The Gooch. On any other night his performance was excellent, but tonight it was superb considering he hasn't kicked a ball in 2010. *Onyewu* defied doubters (including me) and he kept USA in it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> I'm fully awake. It was clear - the pundits seem to agree. USA looked nervous and, as I said before, utterly impotent. If they play like that throughout the tournament I see them failing to qualify. And if we play as we did, minus one freak mistake, we will qualify with ease.


*You're being delusional and an absolute homer. The latter is to be expected, the former though is quite surprising.*


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *You're being delusional and an absolute homer. The latter is to be expected, the former though is quite surprising.*


Very intellectual insight. We deserved three - sticking by it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

England didn't deserve three points for that performance. They missed a heck of a lot of opportunities, and the USA played well. I still expect both to go through though. Not the result I expected.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

England will get out of the group but if they give the likes of Spain, Argentina, Brazil, Holland etc the kind of possesion USA had in the first half they wont be going far. also, Milner rated £25 millon? my arse he is, shocking. one more thing, Robert Green :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> It's to kill time. Most teams do this when they are looking to defend a result they are happy with.
> 
> No big drama here. You don't have to win the first game of the tournament to progress far. *Italy also drew with USA in the last World Cup too.
> *
> Maybe the USA will get a little bit more respect they deserve now. They have come very far.


This is something that should be pointed out. After that 1-1, I felt quite confident we could hold it. We did it with I think 9 players on pitch in 06.

And I do wish people would give U.S. some more respect. We have come a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng way. Our fucking league was established in what '96? We are pretty much babies at this sport, but definitely getting better. 

And as stated its gonna come down to goal difference more than likely. I just wanna escape Germany yo! 2002 leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

I am more worried for England. You looked okay, yeah there where moments of good chances but you should have been more impressive I think. I don't think England are World Cup champion material at this point. No disrespect to any Brit here, but I put England fifth after Brazil, Spain, Netherlands, and Argentina. But of course anything can happen. Unpredictability is second nature in this competition.

We had a goodish first half, were pretty shit in the second but defended well enough. We may not even make it past the R16, but just getting out of the group is gonna be our greatest accomplishment since like 8 years in the World Cup.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm English and I can see that in no way did England deserve to win that game. They did not look like a threat at all in the second half, whereas USA looked deadly several times on the counter attack. In the end a draw is a result both teams should be happy with


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> Very intellectual insight. We deserved three - sticking by it.


*Again, you're being delusional. England got exactly what they deserved for that performance. *


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Again, you're being delusional. England got exactly what they deserved for that performance. *


We should have played much better. I'm not saying England put on a five star performance, we didn't - we were thoroughly average. But even at that level we are too good to be drawing with the USA. I think if Green hadn't made his unfortunate mistake - we would have won the game. But, I repeat, I'm not saying we played brilliantly. No delusion here.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Game went as expected really, even if it took a dreadful error for it to end up that way. England really aren't a good team at all and the Americans are a resolute and hard to beat.

The only teams that I'm really looking forward to seeing are the Spanish and Germans, they should at least entertain. Possibly the Dutch too.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

And of course Brazil.

Never expected England to even get close to winning the Cup, but if they play like this again, they might not even get past the group stages. America should really have won when Altidore hit the post, should really be scoring from there.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Brazil don't play attractive football. They play functional counter attacking football, but it's not that attractive at all.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I find it attractive anyway. Sure its as eye pleasing as it was 4 or 5 years ago, but still good to watch at times. Kaka and Robinho is a good partnership I think. Dont think they'll win it though. I'm going for either Spain or the Netherlands. But Brazil always seem to be there or there abouts come the final.

Carragher showed hes not up to this level even tonight, with that Altidore chance for example, just shrugged him off.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

CyberWaste said:


> I find it attractive anyway. Sure its as eye pleasing as it was 4 or 5 years ago, but still good to watch at times. Kaka and Robinho is a good partnership I think. Dont think they'll win it though. I'm going for either Spain or the Netherlands. But Brazil always seem to be there or there abouts come the final.
> 
> Carragher showed hes not up to this level even tonight, with that Altidore chance for example, just shrugged him off.


Yeah, Carragher wasn't great. He is also a liability with regards to getting carded. King looked pretty good though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Carragher is shit. He always used to make last gasp challenges to make up for his lack of positional awareness, but now all of his physical abilities are leaving he doesn't have a good enough footballing brain to compensate for it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Another thing that could worry England fans was that the two USA strikers skinned Terry and Carragher for pace once or twice, almost cost a goal with Carragher.
Plenty of teams who could exploit that, Ferdinand was important for that threat I suppose.
Also, Bradley for USA looked a decent player tonight.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

HAAAAAHAAAAAAA. England cant even beat a team that cant get the name of the sport right :lmao


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

scottishman said:


> HAAAAAHAAAAAAA. England cant even beat a team that cant get the name of the sport right :lmao


And scotland can't even qualify :lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

the performance was ok from england, the wide men were dire and there were other places where we could sharpen up a bit. theres no one really who we can bring on to change a game either. the usa were lucky tho they had 2 clear chances and scored from a nervous mistake.

most americans who have never watched a game of football probably thought they deserved the draw.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

scottishman said:


> HAAAAAHAAAAAAA. England cant even beat a team that cant get the name of the sport right :lmao


OH MY GOD THATS SO FUNNY I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE AHAHAHAHAHAHA.


Seriously, who let the twats out tonight? Jesus Christ, you'd think England just lost in the final. I may have to leave again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> We should have played much better. I'm not saying England put on a five star performance, we didn't - we were thoroughly average. But even at that level we are too good to be drawing with the USA. I think if Green hadn't made his unfortunate mistake - we would have won the game. But, I repeat, I'm not saying we played brilliantly. No delusion here.


*And that's the point. You didn't play well enough to beat a sub-talented team so they got EXACTLY what they deserved.*


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Well what a load of shit that was. No Defoe? Joe Cole? 3rd sub on 80 minutes? Watching England is so frustrating, I find myself just shouting THE GOAL IS THAT WAY when they're just sitting on the ball in defence. Lampard needs to be fucking shot.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

So many mongs have suddenly appeared its ridiuclous. I can admit it was a poor performance. It can only get better.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *And that's the point. You didn't play well enough to beat a sub-talented team so they got EXACTLY what they deserved.*


I'm getting tired of explaining a simple concept now. We _did_ play well enough. The goal - was a joke and a freak mistake. Aside from that, America did not score. So, freak accident aside we would have won the match.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *And that's the point. You didn't play well enough to beat a sub-talented team so they got EXACTLY what they deserved.*


I don't understand this, his post was spot on. We were average but an average England is better than an average USA, and we did deserve the win had that freak goal not been scored. Just because we didn't win doesn't mean we didn't deserve to; that howler was us shooting ourselves in the foot. The US certainly didn't deserve a draw IMO. Rooney was a little quiet, but not worryingly so.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Enigma said:


> I don't understand this, his post was spot on. We were average but an average England is better than an average USA, and we did deserve the win had that freak goal not been scored. Just because we didn't win doesn't mean we didn't deserve to; that howler was us shooting ourselves in the foot. The US certainly didn't deserve a draw IMO. Rooney was a little quiet, but not worryingly so.


Absolutely correct!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I felt sorry for Robbie Green, that was laughable goal tbh!

Anyway, i guess England are keepping thiere traditional way for being not a World Cup champion material. *


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

It's only the first game of the tournament anyway for both teams, not sure what the big fuss is about. Things can only get better against Slovenia if you ignore the fact that Carragher will probably be playing alongside Terry. I think we need Spain or Brazil to drop points next week for everyone to calm down a bit.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Jonn said:


> It's the first game of the tournament anyway for both teams, not sure what the big fuss is about. Things can only get better against Slovenia if you ignore the fact that Carragher will probably be playing alongside Terry. I think we need Spain or Brazil to drop points next week for everyone to calm down a bit.


I agree.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww I really want a gif of the South African celebration! :laugh:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> I'm getting tired of explaining a simple concept now. We _did_ play well enough. The goal - was a joke and a freak mistake. Aside from that, America did not score. So, freak accident aside we would have won the match.





Enigma said:


> I don't understand this, his post was spot on. We were average but an average England is better than an average USA, and we did deserve the win had that freak goal not been scored. Just because we didn't win doesn't mean we didn't deserve to; that howler was us shooting ourselves in the foot. The US certainly didn't deserve a draw IMO. Rooney was a little quiet, but not worryingly so.





Stevencc said:


> Absolutely correct!



*Absolutely incorrect. Scoring one goal against an underwhelming USA team was simply not enough. The fact is, your team got what it deserved. You couldn't even beat an inferior team so you don't deserve 3 points. It's THAT simple.

You get what you deserve.. England got one point and that's all it deserved.*


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Enigma said:


> I don't understand this, his post was spot on. We were average but an average England is better than an average USA, and we did deserve the win had that freak goal not been scored. Just because we didn't win doesn't mean we didn't deserve to; that howler was us shooting ourselves in the foot. The US certainly didn't deserve a draw IMO. Rooney was a little quiet, but not worryingly so.


Agreed. In the end, the only reason it was 1-1 was because of a freak goal, not because the USA played well enough to deserve a draw. England didn't perform well, sure, but they outplayed the USA enough to deserve at least the 1-0 win.

We sat, and we yelled at the TV. When the clock says 1 minute left in the game, you do NOT sit back and play the ball about the back four like idiots. Jesus. It was awful to watch.

SWP and Heskey should have scored their chances - Carragher proved to me he should never have really been on the plane there, and I'm surprised Milner wasn't more pissed when he got taken off 26 minutes in. Some of the refereeing decisions were shocking, like bookings for things that weren't even free-kicks, and that linesman giving offside when Crouch was at least 5 yards away from the back line. Awful.

Joe Cole not joining the fray was annoying as hell - he would have scored the SWP chance, and anyone would have scored the Heskey chance. Capello's subs mystified me.

Overall, we should have won. I fear Green will never play in this WC again, but we all took sharp breaths in every time the ball got passed back to him after that, and that's testament to how scared we are he'll do it again. I've met him though, brilliant guy to talk to. That's a few years back, when he had won his first cap about a week previously. Good times.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Absolutely incorrect. Scoring one goal against an underwhelming USA team was simply not enough. The fact is, your team got what it deserved. You couldn't even beat an inferior team so you don't deserve 3 points. It's THAT simple.
> 
> You get what you deserve.. England got one point and that's all it deserved.*


Well, you obviously know little about football. Good performances and goals do not go hand in hand a lot of the time. And please stop saying deserve/deserved!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Terrible mistake from Green that cost us 2 points. Nevermind heads up lads, we have easier games ahead.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> Well, you obviously know little about football. Good performances and goals do not go hand in hand a lot of the time. And please stop saying deserve/deserved!


*Actually I know alot about football. Good performances and POINTS do not go hand and hand. Goals and POINTS on the other hand do. If you score more goals than the other team THEN you deserve 3 points. England did not do that.

It's really THAT simple.

Playing a sub-talented team to a draw does not mean you deserve 3 points. Which part of that do you not understand? USA deserves far more praise for drawing with a team that is far superior, talent wise than England who has to settle for a draw against a sub-talented team.

You got one point and that's all you deserved.*


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

All you english taking it all soo seriously . FYI I don't even mind england getting goals cause my dad gets a tenner each time due to the currys tv offer xD Its comfort!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Brazil will drop points I think. Escaping with victories against Ivory Coast and Portugal would be quite noteworthy.

That's my favorite group. Group of Death should be epic.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Actually I know alot about football. Good performances and POINTS do not go hand and hand. Goals and POINTS on the other hand do.
> 
> It's really THAT simple.
> 
> ...


Ok, I've got the size of this discussion now. No matter how much sense is thrown at you - you just repeat yourself until it sounds about right. I'll let you believe what you want to, and I'll believe what I want to. 

On a side note - Come on England, you have to play better than that if you want to beat any average-plus teams come the knock-out stages. I agree with the guy who said we need to keep our heads-up.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Actually I know alot about football. Good performances and POINTS do not go hand and hand. Goals and POINTS on the other hand do. If you score more goals than the other team THEN you deserve 3 points. England did not do that.
> 
> It's really THAT simple.
> 
> ...


But did the USA deserve a draw? No. They were nothing - it would have been 1-0 to England but for a fluke error. Something that Robert Green himself did, shooting himself in the foot. USA deserve no praise for what they did, because they didn't _do anything_. They were the worse team on the night. England outplayed them, and that's why they deserved three points. Because they were the better side. They played better than the USA. Need I find more synonyms? The result says nothing here about who deserved what, because the goal had nothing to do with skill, or ability. It was luck. And other than that, it was 1-0 to England. USA deserve nothing, because they were gifted a draw by a fluky error.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

These new random people, who appear to be "lifetime" yank socca supporters are out in force now! Oh jaysus its going to be funny reading their take on SOCCA, and trying to beat the regular posters here in debates about football.



> I felt sorry for Robbie Green, that was laughable goal tbh!
> 
> Anyway, i guess England are keepping thiere traditional way for being *not a World Cup champion material.*


England have won the world cup before you know?

England have the players to win the world cup at nearly every one, its just the team doesn't seem to gel, or they are unlucky/ make a stupid mistake that costs them dearly.



> *Absolutely incorrect. Scoring one goal against an underwhelming USA team was simply not enough. The fact is, your team got what it deserved. You couldn't even beat an inferior team so you don't deserve 3 points. It's THAT simple.
> 
> You get what you deserve.. England got one point and that's all it deserved.*


Scoring one goal against USA is enough, if it gets the 3 points that is. At the end of the day, the 3 points is all that matters. Only a few rare teams can play exciting football, and win most of their matches at the same time, Spain and Brazil being 2 obvious examples. 

But Altidore should have scored that chance near the end of the game when he hit the post. In all honestly, if green hadnt made that mistake, england probably would have went on to win by 3 or 4 nil. America were knocked back ALOT from that early goal.

Look one game is over, its not going to tell us anything of what the next game will hold for england or America. The thing that will most likely happen is England will beat the next 2 teams or at least draw with Slovenia, and get out of the group and America wont. Thats what I think the outcome will be anyway. But I honestly cant see England getting past the quarters.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

USA DRAWS 

That Englad goalie must feel guttered.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Actually I know alot about football. Good performances and POINTS do not go hand and hand. Goals and POINTS on the other hand do. *


*

Errrrrrr you are confusing. Goals + good performance = points. 

Regardless, World Cups are not won or lost in one group stage game. We'll do just fine and forget about this result soon enough, and we've got potential thrashings of Algeria and Slovenia to look forward to. They'll boost the morale of the lads too.*


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

A solid performance overall but not a great performance. Green's shocker was bad nothing else can be said about it. But still a draw aint that bad it could of been worse its an alright start. Gerrard, Heskey, Lennon, Johnson, SWP when he came on all played well. Hope King is back for Algeria, Carragher didnt look as solid alongside Terry. As disappointning as the draw was we will still qualify from the group with ease.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah we definately need King, Carragher was very slow. Our defence looks horrible without Rio or King. 

If you were Capello who do you put in goal next? I think James will be fit by then. Also expect Barry to get a run out next time, but if he starts who does he replace? Lampard was relatively quiet tonight and Barry will be useful to stick in front of a weakened defence.


Edit - King's out of Algeria game



> Ledley King looks set to miss England's next Group C World Cup game against Algeria on Friday after suffering a groin strain against the United States.
> 
> The Spurs defender had to be replaced at half-time during the 1-1 draw with the US in Rustenburg on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Enigma said:


> Yeah we definately need King, Carragher was very slow. Our defence looks horrible without Rio or King.
> 
> If you were Capello who do you put in goal next? I think James will be fit by then. Also expect Barry to get a run out next time, but if he starts who does he replace? Lampard was relatively quiet tonight and Barry will be useful to stick in front of a weakened defence.
> 
> ...


Shit. We are going to struggle with Carragher starting - if he does that is. Oh well, at least our hardest game is out of the way, he should be fit for the knockouts.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah James could probably start the next match, if they had taken Green of at half time. That would of done him how could comeback from that. Without Rio and King it did look poor in the centre of the defence. If King aint ready maybe play Dawson. If Barry does play then its maybe drop Heskey and put Gerrard behind Rooney and have Barry and Lampard in the middle. Lennon will stay on the right on the left, Milner for his 30 mins couldnt do anything. SWP played well when he came on, maybe they start with Joe Cole on the left who knows, but there is some changes he could make.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

King Of The Game said:


> Yeah James could probably start the next match, if they had taken Green of at half time. That would of done him how could comeback from that. Without Rio and King it did look poor in the centre of the defence. If King aint ready maybe play Dawson. If Barry does play then its maybe drop Heskey and put Gerrard behind Rooney and have Barry and Lampard in the middle. Lennon will stay on the right on the left, Milner for his 30 mins couldnt do anything. SWP played well when he came on, maybe they start with Joe Cole on the left who knows, but there is some changes he could make.


I would also take Heskey out. Put Cole in for Milner and play Barry in the Centre with Gerrard playing behind Rooney.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

These are some of our opening games, we are known for starting slowly

31 May 1962 Hungary 2 England 1 

11 July 1966 England 0 Uruguay 0 

3 June 1986 Portugal 1 England 0 

11 June 1990 England 1 Republic of Ireland 1 

2 June 2002 England 1 Sweden 1


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

James

Johnson --- Dawson --- Terry --- A. Cole

Lennon --- Lampard --- Barry --- J. Cole

Gerrard

Rooney​
Is what I think should happen. SWP and Milner were unimpressive, though the latter didn't exactly get much time to show why he's there. SWP annoyed me, considering his ball control was just so poor when running, as opposed to Lennon, Cole and Johnson, all who looked brilliant in comparison, which they were.

Heskey was ok in that role, playing in Rooney from the long ball, but his lack of finishing ability (something that Crouch has) is a worry. Joe Cole was great against Platinum Stars, he has pace, vision and finishing to boot. Stunned he didn't play today, tbh.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Stevencc said:


> I would also take Heskey out. Put Cole in for Milner and play Barry in the Centre with Gerrard playing behind Rooney.


If they want to play Barry, then dropping Heskey is what Capello will probably do. Although Heskey played well tonight, Capello wont drop Lampard or Gerrard to fit Barry back in. Gerrard playing behind Rooney is what he will probably go with. That is real bad that King is out of the Algeria game.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

James
Johnson Dawson Terry Cole
Lennon Lampard Barry/Carrick Cole
Gerrard
Rooney

He definitely won't go with that team though. Gerrard on the left seems likely with Barry coming in to replace Milner. I think Green will stay in goal too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kore and Argentina winning as I predicted.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Our wide men just simply aren't good enough I think Lennon got one decent cross in all game. Milner was subbed off after 30 minutes and SWP was invisible


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

KnightMace said:


> Kore and Argentina winning as I predicted.


Well done, about as predictable as a ham sandwich


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Our wide men just simply aren't good enough I think Lennon got one decent cross in all game. Milner was subbed off after 30 minutes and SWP was invisible


SWP played alright but like Lennon its the final ball that is there letdown sometimes it was Lennon's tonight. They both did well, but i could see Cole possibly coming in for the Algeria game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CC91 said:


> Well done, about as predictable as a ham sandwich


lol I'm not so good at predicting football matches. I don't know why but I hardly predict draws unless if I don't know either team, guess I'm use to predicting tennis matches.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Well, I think Heskey shut up all the people doubting him tonight. J.Cole should have definitely replaced Milner rather than SWP. Green will probably stay in goal, even after that horrendous blunder, but his confidence would plummet if he wasn't played after this. Although, I do think they should try Hart out in the Algeria game. Rooney didn't do much either.

I'll give it to you Americans, you are getting better. But you can't deny that your goal was very, very lucky. But, in fairness, we played terrible as well.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> I would also take Heskey out. Put Cole in for Milner and play Barry in the Centre with Gerrard playing behind Rooney.


I would do exactly this, makes perfect sense. Gerrard was good tonight, had a real passion in him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Melvisboy said:


> But did the USA deserve a draw? No. They were nothing - it would have been 1-0 to England but for a fluke error. Something that Robert Green himself did, shooting himself in the foot. USA deserve no praise for what they did, because they didn't _do anything_. They were the worse team on the night. England outplayed them, and that's why they deserved three points. Because they were the better side. They played better than the USA. Need I find more synonyms? The result says nothing here about who deserved what, because the goal had nothing to do with skill, or ability. It was luck. And other than that, it was 1-0 to England. USA deserve nothing, because they were gifted a draw by a fluky error.


*Absolutely USA deserved the draw. They scored just as many goals as a team twice as talented as them. USA was far more impressive in that sense. USA played up to their opponent's talent. England played DOWN to their opponent's talent. USA absolutely deserved that point. 

You say the USA were NOTHING so how come England couldn't score on them? Surely a talented teas as England can score on opponents who are nothing... Oh wait...they didn't.




Stevencc said:



Ok, I've got the size of this discussion now. No matter how much sense is thrown at you - you just repeat yourself until it sounds about right. I'll let you believe what you want to, and I'll believe what I want to.

Click to expand...

The sense of the matter is this. England played down to their opponents level and got exactly what they deserve.... one point. 

It's pretty sad when you guys think that when you play down to your opponents talent and still can't beat them you deserve the full three points. It doesn't work that way. You got exactly what you deserve. 

You have, "if's, "buts" and "could have been's" on your side. I have the scoreboard on my side. 

I win.... you know, something England couldn't do. *


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Your view on football is utterly utterly retarded.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Your view on football is utterly utterly retarded.


*What's retarded about it? My posts are right there.. come on point out how it's retarded or shut up. 

England couldn't beat an inferior team and you're upset about that.. perhaps embarrassed, and rightfully so. *


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

You're assuming USA deserved a point just because of a fluke goal? Teams win games undeservedly sometimes, you need to pay more attention to the game than just the World Cup.

The only shot that really threatened was Altidore's shot which Green turned onto the post. England's shots on target were much more accurate and we had a lot more chances to actually threaten. 

I don't much care now, a draw is better than losing. Bitter? Not really, I'm just already sick of the plastic fans who jump on the USA bandwagon when they play at a World Cup. I've probably seen, what, one of these USA fans on here during the rest of the season? See you all in four years then. Embarrassed? No, because I know full well our boys will do the country proud. Like I said, World Cups aren't lost in a single group stage game, but to over analyse this as a deserved USA point is quite a blinkered view. I'd be happy to leave it at that though because neither side will win this argument.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Enigma said:


> You're assuming USA deserved a point just because of a fluke goal? Teams win games undeservedly sometimes, you need to pay more attention to the game than just the World Cup.


*Absolutely deserved. Wanna know what? Because YOUR keeper fucked it up! It wasn't like that goal was scored when your keeper wasn't there, wasn't looking. He simply FUCKED IT UP so of course it's deserved. Your keeper is part of your team and he didn't rise the occasion. That's not USA's fault. *



> The only shot that really threatened was Altidore's shot which Green turned onto the post. England's shots on target were much more accurate and we had a lot more chances to actually threaten.
> 
> I don't much care now, a draw is better than losing. Bitter? Not really, I'm just already sick of the plastic fans who jump on the USA bandwagon when they play at a World Cup. I've probably seen, what, one of these USA fans on here during the rest of the season? See you all in four years then. Embarrassed? No, because I know full well our boys will do the country proud. Like I said, World Cups aren't lost in a single group stage game, but to over analyse this as a deserved USA point is quite a blinkered view. I'd be happy to leave it at that though because neither side will win this argument.


*You still didn't point out how my posts are retarded like you accused. But that's really all you can say when you lack any objectivity at all and I have the scoreboard on my side. 

I think England has a damn good chance of winning it all. But they can't play down to their opponent like they did today.

The only time you deserve three points is when you get more goals than your opponent. England clearly did not do that today so they deserve the one point they got. 
*


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

KnightMace said:


> lol I'm not so good at predicting football matches. I don't know why but I hardly predict draws unless if I don't know either team, guess I'm use to predicting tennis matches.


Well I predict a Federer vs Nadal final lol. I don't think Murray will go as far as last year, since he got beat by a mardy fish at queens


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CC91 said:


> Well I predict a Federer vs Nadal final lol. I don't think Murray will go as far as last year, since he got beat by a mardy fish at queens


I'm saying I'm use to predicting tennis matches because there are now draws. So that's why I haven't had such a good FIFA prediction so far.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

England were unlucky tonight. In my perspective, if it wasn't for the goalkeeping howler, England probably would've pulled through 1-0.

The team usually starts slow though and they should enjoy victories over Algeria and Slovenia. Hopefully James starts next time as England earned me 0 points tonight for the players I picked for Dream Team (James, King, and Lampard) unless Lampard earns 'Man of the Match'.

Carragher was slow though and with King likely out for the next game, perhaps they should be looking to Dawson. Heskey done good tonight though, despite the missed opportunity. I'd probably play Crouch next game though.

Also I just want to add in how the USA fans basically embarrassed themselves before the match. Watching the Preview/The News, they were going mental and shouting out ridiculous claims fpalm.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Lady Croft, are you honestly saying that England aren't a talented team?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Man that England keeper would be feeling pretty bad at this stage. Can't wait for Australia/Germany tomorrow morning 8*D


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Panic! said:


> England were unlucky tonight. In my perspective, if it wasn't for the goalkeeping howler, England probably would've pulled through 1-0.
> 
> The team usually starts slow though and they should enjoy victories over Algeria and Slovenia. Hopefully James starts next time as England earned me 0 points tonight for the players I picked for Dream Team (James, King, and Lampard) unless Lampard earns 'Man of the Match'.
> 
> ...


*lol that's true. I think when you're such an underdog in any type of event like this you're going to have crazy fans act stupid and crazy. *


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Mr. Lawls said:


> Man that England keeper would be feeling pretty bad at this stage. Can't wait for Australia/Germany tomorrow morning 8*D


Good luck for that one mate, you're going to need it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

8 Ball said:


> Lady Croft, are you honestly saying that England aren't a talented team?


*Where in the FUCK did that come from? Please point out where I said anything REMOTELY close to that? In fact I have constantly said, over and over, how much more talented England is than USA. England is far superior to USA in talent. *


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOLing at England, and some of they're whiny fans here. Just saw the game, USA deserved the point. Really though Capello had a shocker of a game. So many of his decisions and squad choices came undone. Subbing Carragher on at CB against a team whole play two very quick strikers and a direct style of play? What's all that about?

Also, Wright-Phillips was shit, and shouldn't be in the squad. Milner was poor, but in fairness he was out of position on the left, and again, why? Rob Green, well enough said on that. Heskey however had a good game, but that's not enough to save what was quite a dreadful coaching performance.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> You say the USA were NOTHING so how come England couldn't score on them? Surely a talented teas as England can score on opponents who are nothing... Oh wait...they didn't.*


*

That's where it came from. I detected a hint of sarcasm and it was if you were making out that we aren't a talented team with that last statement.

Really no need to get all defensive.

I agree with you saying that we played down to their level. But USA most certainly did not bring themselves up to our level. No way. How did you come to that conclusion? Because of Green making a mistake which allowed USA the very lucky goal?

Sorry, but no way did you bring yourselves up to our level. If you had, then you would have played much better and the game would have been much better. However, we did bring ourselves down to your level.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

8 Ball said:


> That's where it came from. I detected a hint of sarcasm and it was if you were making out that we aren't a talented team with that last statement.


*Nope, that post was literal. Meaning England played down to USA's level. It was more of an argument against him saying USA is nothing... if they were nothing then England would have killed them. USA are clearly better than nothing like that poster claimed.

As talented as England is they should have at least scored 3 goals on a team like USA. But they didn't. England didn't play up to their talent level and deserved what they got. 

USA is far from, "nothing" as they proved today.




Really no need to get all defensive.

Click to expand...

Don't accuse me of something I didn't say and I wont have to. See how that works?




I agree with you saying that we played down to their level. But USA most certainly did not bring themselves up to our level. No way. How did you come to that conclusion? Because of Green making a mistake which allowed USA the very lucky goal?

Click to expand...

England played down to USA's level. But out keeper certainly played up to England's level. Green made the bone headed mistake, not our keeper.




Sorry, but no way did you bring yourselves up to our level. If you had, then you would have played much better and the game would have been much better. However, we did bring ourselves down to your level.

Click to expand...

I absolutely agree which is why I say England got exactly what they deserved. They have to play a much better game going forth to win this thing. They can't constantly play down to inferior teams like they did today.
*


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *The only time you deserve three points is when you get more goals than your opponent.
> *


Not true.


A team concedes an own goal through an unlucky deflection, bounce or bobble on the pitch when said team is on the front foot. Not deserved.

A team loses an important player through injury and you have used all your subs thus forcing you to play a match with a man less + conceding a goal.

Incorrect linesman/referee decisions.
All these are hugley based on luck. And while Englands mistake today cost them the win, USA were severley outplayed.

USA did not earn the point, they were gifted it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They earned it. There was a shot on goal that your keeper couldn't handle. That's absolutely deserved. If you want 3 points in the future then score more goals than your opponent.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Some of you English are selling the US short. They created some good opportunities, and while they naturally weren't as imposing in the middle of the field, and struggled for possession, they did create chances. They have a very clear way of playing, and did create problems for the England defence, particularly from balls into the box. At the end of the day, they got 12 shots off, and most of them from well crafted chances. They can certainly be proud of their efforts, and proved to the world that they're no push overs, although most people with a knowledge of world football already knew that anyway.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Nope, that post was literal. Meaning England played down to USA's level. It was more of an argument against him saying USA is nothing... if they were nothing then England would have killed them. USA are clearly better than nothing like that poster claimed.
> 
> As talented as England is they should have at least scored 3 goals on a team like USA. But they didn't. England didn't play up to their talent level and deserved what they got.
> 
> ...


I agree that USA are better than nothing. I said earlier that USA are getting better. And I also agree that Green played terribly, apart from one save; Hart or James should be starting next game instead. And I'm sorry, I don't mean this in a bad way, but you didn't play up to our level, but we definitely did play down to yours. Also, if Capello had made the right decisions, instead of the wrong ones which he did make, then we would have most likely flattened you, sorry but it's true. However, you ARE getting better, don't get me wrong.

Btw, sorry if I'm coming across as a dick.  I just tend to get passionate about football.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I never said they were poor. I was implying that they were outplayed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

8 Ball said:


> I agree that USA are better than nothing. I said earlier that USA are getting better. And I also agree that Green played terribly, apart from one save; Hart or James should be starting next game instead. And I'm sorry, I don't mean this in a bad way, but you didn't play up to our level, but we definitely did play down to yours. Also, if Capello had made the right decisions, instead of the wrong ones which he did make, then we would have most likely flattened you, sorry but it's true. However, you ARE getting better, don't get me wrong.


*I totally agree. On USA's best day they can't even come close to England on their semi-best day. That's not even up for debate. It's a fools argument. I understand that. 

England played down to USA's talent level today and got what they deserved because of it. That's all. 




Btw, sorry if I'm coming across as a dick.  I just tend to get passionate about football. 

Click to expand...

You're not.. not at all. You are objective and I agree with almost everything you've said. 

I just think that when England plays down to their opponents talent level they get what they deserve.. and in this case it's one point.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Panic! said:


> England were unlucky tonight. In my perspective, if it wasn't for the goalkeeping howler, England probably would've pulled through 1-0.
> 
> The team usually starts slow though and they should enjoy victories over Algeria and Slovenia. Hopefully James starts next time as England earned me 0 points tonight for the players I picked for Dream Team (James, King, and Lampard) unless Lampard earns 'Man of the Match'.
> 
> ...


Just like New Zealand when they claimed they could beat Italy.

Anyway whatever the situation, at least we got a draw.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

It was a wake up call as well, in all fairness. England aren't going to win the World Cup if they don't pull their socks up, the same goes with Capello. The right decisions are going to have to be made, on, and off the pitch for England to win this thing now.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *They earned it. There was a shot on goal that your keeper couldn't handle. That's absolutely deserved. If you want 3 points in the future then score more goals than your opponent.*


I understand your point, but you are wrong


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Boonage McBoon said:


> I understand your point, but you are wrong


* you're wrong about me being wrong.  If the keeper can't make the play the goal is deserved. *


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

It was deserved, but not earned


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Boonage McBoon said:


> It was deserved, but not earned


*I see what you did there. And I can't disagree with that. *


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The english tabloids over the next few days should be interesting......and hilarious.
also, to the english posters here, did The Sun newspaper actually have a headline:
E-ngland
A-lgeria
S-lovenia
Y-anks

I seen a pic on a different website but dont know if it was a wind-up


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah we had that headline when the WC draw was made.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Yeah we had that headline when the WC draw was made.


oh, it was way back then. the sun is a fucking rag anyway, wouldn't be surprised if they started a campaign against Green.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

T-C said:


> Game went as expected really, even if it took a dreadful error for it to end up that way. England really aren't a good team at all and the Americans are a resolute and hard to beat.
> 
> The only teams that I'm really looking forward to seeing are the Spanish and Germans, they should at least entertain. Possibly the Dutch too.


England really aren't a good team? Sorry but that's one of the most stupid things I've heard. You can't honestly believe that? If you do, then you honestly have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> oh, it was way back then. the sun is a fucking rag anyway, wouldn't be surprised if they started a campaign against Green.


Oh they will, don't worry about that. The British media and public loves a scapegoat.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wtf has gone on in this thread. just wait until your father gets home. he will not be pleased.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao at England


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

this thread will be unbearable when England continue to play rubbish and get knocked out in the round of 16.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yeah. seriously. i might have to start being a...you know...motoraditor or whatever it's called.

World Cup is sacred. Fuck it with through trolling this thread, I will dispose of you.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I say this thread sure took a turn for the worse. USA deserved that point, fyi.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Watched all three games yesterday. Already commented on Korea vs. Greece. The pirates got pillaged. Seriously, Korea was so far ahead of Greece that even Poseidon was supporting them.

Nigeria completely shocked me with their performance against Argentina. After that first goal, they tightened up their defenses and marked Messi like crazy. Offensively, there were some great moments for both teams. Martins and Uche had good shots for Nigeria. Too much time had the camera focused on Maradona but heh, he's fun to watch. So w/e. Enyeama defo kept the team in contention. I can see them offering good resistance to the Korean offense. And Korea should do good against Argentina too, perhaps even muster a draw. Greece is pretty much out of contention. I'm guessing Argentina first and Korea second.

England vs. USA was a great game. The early goal was awesome and seemed to wake Howard up as he pretty much played and Enyeama like match. Green really messed up that shot by Dempsey but I'm happy for the draw. I really like both teams and they'll obviously make it out of the group. As for whether they deserved the goal or not, get the fuck outta here. That's about as opinionated a discussion as we can have on this.

Good day for football. Looking forward the Germans plowing through Australia.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

How amazing are these African goalies though. Khune has about the best goal kick I've ever seen from a goalie and Enyeama is just a panther in front of the net. Nothing he could do about that absolute screamer by Heinze though. Can't wait to see Kameni play fantastically for Cameroon as well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Good day for football. Looking forward the Germans plowing through Australia.


get the fuck out of here, we'll win :side: Nah, i don't see us winning but i do see us being an absolute bore in trying to hold on for a draw.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Nicky, do the Socceroos have any players worth noting besides TIM "THE GREAT" CAHILL?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not really, Kewell is past his best and perpetually injured. Schwarzer is in career best form so hopefully he holds firm in our goal. There are a number of decent enough players (for our standard) but Cahill and Schwarzer are the only truly world class players we have imo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hoping Cahill scores just to see him KO the corner flag.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not at all familiar with Australia's squad but I've supported Germany in the world cup since 1998, so yeah, tradition continues and all that. I do think it'll be at least a two goal margin. Probably the most one-sided finish we've gotten so far, although I expected Argentina to molest Nigeria and that didn't happen.

Don't know whether to watch the other two games or not. Nothing of note in either match.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm gonna watch Ghana/Slovakia just to see what Slovakia have to offer really. I really know nothing of them and since they're the only debuting country in this World Cup I wanna see how they fare. I don't expect mucht though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you mean Ghana/Serbia?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oh right. Serbia's the fourth country. Damn, got it all confused there. Ah still watching all games though


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> I'm fully awake. It was clear - the pundits seem to agree. USA looked nervous and, as I said before, utterly impotent. If they play like that throughout the tournament I see them failing to qualify. And if we play as we did, minus one freak mistake, we will qualify with ease.


Too bad Green did as well.

Oh man, I laughed hard for a while after that. The masterclass apparently put on by England, I bet the Americans had their notepads out for that performance. Now all we need is for Germany, Ghana and Serbia to be absolute trash and I'll be happy.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Some mates staying over tonight. Not sure how I'm going to fair after hardly getting any sleep for the past 2 nights, but should be good.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm hoping Germany and Australia play an open match. 

Really looking forward to all three matches, really. Excited to see what Slovenia and Algeria can offer. To see how they can compare to the U.S.



Enigma said:


> * I've probably seen, what, one of these USA fans on here during the rest of the season? See you all in four years then. *


WTF, son. Probably? I've been participating in football threads since 2007. Your eyes closed?

And trust me. I'll be here after the WC, regardless of U.S performance. Plus Rockhead has been posting since last summer, too. And I'm sure he'll be around after too.

So that's two!! Don't hate!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I've been posting since Kljestan signed for Anderlecht. :side:


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Many English fans here make for hilarious reading. "We deserved the win, it was a fluke goal." and :cuss: on... Well, whatever helps you guys sleep at night.

Robbie Green didn't adjust for a minor bounce. And as bad as he is, *even he admits it is his fault, not a fluke.*

America defended every ball, and when they were caught out Tim Howard bailed them out. Does a team not deserve their result just because their keeper had to make lots of saves? Or because SWP and Heskey can't finish?

Games are won by goals,*not* shots on goal. Lampard proved that at the last World Cup.

USA and England both deserved a point tonight, and that's what they got.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait for my favorite team Brazil to play.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

8 Ball said:


> England really aren't a good team? Sorry but that's one of the most stupid things I've heard. You can't honestly believe that? If you do, then you honestly have no idea what you're talking about.


Agreed. How could T-C say possibly the Dutch might be entertaining? The Dutch will be the entertainers of this World Cup 



> Not really, Kewell is past his best and perpetually injured. Schwarzer is in career best form so hopefully he holds firm in our goal. There are a number of decent enough players (for our standard) but Cahill and Schwarzer are the only truly world class players we have imo.


Possibly a bit liberal with the term World Class, but otherwise spot on. If we're to get anything against Germany, Schwarzer will have to have a blinder. I'm also raging at Emerton's lack of fitness. He's a good player for us too, but by the looks of it, he'll be lucky to play more that 40 minutes this World Cup.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

don't worry guys we will stick out for a 0-0 draw


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mr. Lawls said:


> don't worry guys we will stick out for a 0-0 draw


Not if Germany has a say in it.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

St. Stephen said:


> Possibly a bit liberal with the term World Class, but otherwise spot on. If we're to get anything against Germany, *Schwarzer will have to have a blinder*. I'm also raging at Emerton's lack of fitness. He's a good player for us too, but by the looks of it, he'll be lucky to play more that 40 minutes this World Cup.


Seems about right. Why is Craig Moore still playing at this level? 4 years ago the Aussies were class. That class hasn't been replaced.

Expecting Germany to run them over, frankly.

My predictions:

Slovenia to beat Algeria
Germany to beat Australia
Serbia to beat with Ghana

Need to keep the prediction league lead, damnit.



KnightMace said:


> Can't wait for my favorite team Brazil to play.


Brazil's opener is a gift. They could beat the North with one eye tied behind their backs.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Wake up to another day of World Cup football... brilliant stuff...

:hmm: Predo's for today?

Slovenia 1-1 Algeria
Serbia 1-2 Ghana
Germany 0-1 Australia  Cause I like Australia, and I'm a sucker for the underdog


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Slovenia 2-1 Algeria
Serbia 2-0 Ghana
Germany 1-1 Australia


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Slovenia 2-2 Algeria
Serbia 2-0 Ghana
Germany 1-0 Australia


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Yesterday was fucking shit. We should have scored in the second half easy. USA defended well but we were outplaying them a lot. Crouch should have come on earlier, and Joe Cole should have come on for Milner. 

Slovenia 1 - 0 Algeria.
Serbia 2 - 1 Ghana.
Germany 3 - 0 Australia.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Slovenia to win 2-1; Serbia and Ghana to be 0-0; and Germany to win 2-0


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I really think Serbia will beat Ghana.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

If Ghana had Essien then I would have gone with them or a draw, but I think Serbia are the stronger team.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

I cant believe England are as short as 7/1 to win the WC. Ridiculus.

Argentina were good yesterday, aswell as SK, Park was awesome.

Poor tourney so far  hopefully it will pick up sooooooon.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Slovenia 3 - 0 Algeria.
Serbia 1 - 1 Ghana.
Germany 1 - 0 Australia.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Slovenia 4 - 0 Algeria.
Serbia 2 - 1 Ghana.
Germany 1 - 3 Australia.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Mr. Lawls said:


> Slovenia 4 - 0 Algeria.
> Serbia 2 - 1 Ghana.
> *Germany 1 - 3 Australia*.


Wishful thinking perhaps? Would be great to see though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Slovenia 2 - 0 Algeria.
Serbia 2 - 1 Ghana.
Germany 2 - 0 Australia.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

First thing first, the stadium was a pain in the ass to get to. Only one road going to and from in. After the game it was the biggest clusterfuck I've ever seen. Oh and both scoreboards were not working so that was gay.

Onto the game, it was pretty pro English but we did have a lot more fans there then I thought we would. And we just took over a section and were standing and singing and supporting our team and the England fans were behind us sitting down telling us to sit down. lol gtfo, who spends that amount of money and just sits on their hands and knees? Lame. And we did not sit btw.

Going down a goal in the 4th , I thought oh shit, this could get ugly. But we defended well and had a few good counters and were playing well after we scored the goal. And had a few chances in the first where Jozy missed that header and Dempsey couldnt get to the end of that cross. Section went nuts when we scored, it was like 10 times better then the celebrations in Azteca. 

Second half was just as great with Jozy hitting the post and Heskey one on one and hitting it straight at Howard, lol. All in all I was happy with the draw but I really thought we had a few chances to win the match.

Oh and no wifi at the house is terrible. 3rd world countries ftw, that said, the people here are fantastic and they could not be nicer.

Hopefully we see a win Friday.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Gonna enjoy watching Klose kick a hole through Steven L's face.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Settle down HOL, we will provide a fight just you see :hmm:


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully Australia can compete. I feel that if we can manage a draw we have a shot at reaching the R16. If we lose, we have to minimise damage. Not confident though. Last world cup we had a lot more momentum and a younger playing group.

No clue who is going to win the other two matches. Looking forward to seeing the teams I guess, wish Australia was on first though.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Boonage McBoon said:


> USA did not earn the point, they were gifted it.


lol, thats total bullshit. We had just as many good chances and neither team converted them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Serbia/Ghana should be a great match I hope. No Essien hurts a lot though.

Watching this Algeria/Slovenia game to scout out these teams :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Serbia/Ghana should be a great match I hope. No Essien hurts a lot though.
> 
> Watching this Algeria/Slovenia game to scout out these teams :side:


Last bit gave me a chuckle. I'm debating watching the other two and Australia/Germany, hopefully Algeria/Slovenia has either a goal glut or a competitive game from the underdogs. I've liked all the games so far besides France/Uruguay, they've all been exciting and hade their moments. The France match wad 90 mins of boredom.


----------



## HBKBentleyMM (Apr 27, 2006)

Germany should start Marin over Trochowski. Has looked much better than Piotr in the warm-ups. Marin, Cacau and Muller have all looked lively in the friendlies actually. But, Klose, Trochowski and Podolski will most probably start.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I think muller will start on the right for the Germans. Marin works best as an impact sub at the moment I think. MassiVe talent though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Might as well watch this match too.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I am tempted to put a £1 on Klose to be top scorer, I already have various bets on Villa, Spain and South Korea. xD

Klose always seems to get a lot in international tournaments and he's at 30/1 so it's a good payout.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Just flicked over, this should be a quieter game as well, less people, less annoying noise .


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

About 25 minutes gone in Algeria/Slovenia. Incredibly poor football, a few half-chances. One of these two could top the group with a win, but neither side is playing even half-decent football. It's really quite bad, but Slovenia have been the slightly better team. Marginally.

As such, I went on the BBC predictor, which is pretty good, and finally managed to make a South Korea vs North Korea final. North win with a goal that was actually offside :side:.

South Africa edge red-hot Honduras in the third place playoff - Honduras put out such brilliant teams as Brazil and New Zealand in the earlier rounds. 
The World Cup as it's REALLY going to happen


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

This is awful. Like, terrible.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kizza said:


> This is awful. Like, terrible.


I like it in the sense that it staying this way, benefits us. But yes its been quite poor. I do want to see how the Slovenia keeper is, so I hope he gets tested.

I think we may be in for a low scoring World Cup. Hopefully we get some nice goals when some of the more quality teams start playing.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> I like it in the sense that it staying this way, benefits us. But yes its been quite poor. I do want to see how the Slovenia keeper is, so I hope he gets tested.
> 
> I think we may be in for a low scoring World Cup. Hopefully we get some nice goals when some of the more quality teams start playing.


All I've seen of him so far is he came out for a corner and got stuck in no man's land, if the attacking header had been on target he would have scored, tbh.

Unfortunately, you may be right. Admittedly, apart from Argentina, we haven't had many of the high scoring teams up yet, like Spain, Brazil, Portugal, maybe Germany (though I was thinking of Germany 13-0 San Marino, which isn't much of an accomplishment ). There will be goals! 

Good chance for Slovenia, the Algeria keeper made a great save. Slovenia waste the corner. Most interesting thing that's happened all game, worst match I've seen in a long time. For me, Belhadj makes it remotely watchable, but barely. He's the only interesting guy on the pitch (and the also the only guy who can really pass more than 10 yards without screwing up).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Screw this, I'm playing WC 2010 game now. Serbia/Ghana can't come quick enough.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i turned it on in time for the decent shot by slovenia, is the game really as bad as you're saying?


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

It's very slow, the highlight was a nice shot that the Algerian Keeper made a good save from, they've had about one chance each.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Worse.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I saw two wasted corners, got annoyed by the stupid horns blowing nonstop in the background, and turned it off. I'll head to bed soon to get some sleep before our game is on though.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Belhadj looks decent for Algeria, apart from that it's been poor. Hopefully it picks up.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sol/shared/in...79bdcijkloruv1740c9dblikjovurc14dloukclu4l4cu


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> How amazing are these African goalies though. Khune has about the best goal kick I've ever seen from a goalie and Enyeama is just a panther in front of the net. Nothing he could do about that absolute screamer by Heinze though. Can't wait to see Kameni play fantastically for Cameroon as well.


Khune was excellent against South Africa, Enyeama was brilliant as well against Argentina.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Slovenia - Algeria is boring me; both are terrible.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> I'm hoping Germany and Australia play an open match.
> 
> Really looking forward to all three matches, really. Excited to see what Slovenia and Algeria can offer. To see how they can compare to the U.S.
> 
> ...


You'll have no trouble with Algeria/Slovenia. I'm expecting 2-0 victories for you against them. Even a few years ago, when you weren't exactly the best of teams, then you still would have beaten them.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

We're underway once more. Some of these players struggle to play a simple pass, it really is quite frustrating as a neutral. The play is sloppy and broken. From a English, or even American point of view, this is great to see, because neither has to worry about being troubled by these two teams. They're truly awful.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

St. Stephen said:


> Agreed. How could T-C say possibly the Dutch might be entertaining? The Dutch will be the entertainers of this World Cup


I agree with you, the Dutch probably will be the entertainers of the tournament . They're an excellent team, who I think could go on to win the tournament; but some people don't even give them a second glance. :/

You have excellent strikers and you remind me of the Italians, in the sense that you play stylish football.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Melvisboy said:


> We're underway once more. Some of these players struggle to play a simple pass, it really is quite frustrating as a neutral. The play is sloppy and broken. From a English, or even American point of view, this is great to see, because neither has to worry about being troubled by these two teams. They're truly awful.


The real competition in Group C now is the Goal Difference between England and USA. I have no doubt that both teams will beat Algeria/Slovenia. But if we(England) want to have a hope of not meeting Germany in the next round, then we have to pull our fingers out and score more than the Americans.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

This is the worst game of football I have ever seen. England and America have nothing to worry about.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

This is unbelievably bad and boring.

England and USA guaranteed to get through. Only question is who will score more goals and take top spot. Wish Australia was in a group like this


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, I was a massive cock in this thread last night. I also was a massive cock before the game. I also have a massive cock :side:

I chose to put revision over football today, glad I did really if this game is that bad.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

horrible, so bad i'm going to bed to sleep for like 5 hours, then wake up for aus/ger 8*D


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao There's an Algerian guy standing on one of the floodlight stands (so, one of the highest places in the stadium), and the police/stadium security are standing near the bottom of it, planning how to make him get down. The commentator rightly says 'I think he's providing the entertainment.'

There's been one yellow card so far, and it was a hideously bad decision. Slight hand on the shirt from Ghezzal, I think it was, and the Slovenian guy goes down like he's been shot - the referee gets out the yellow. Shocking.

EDIT: And now he's gone. Second yellow for deliberate handball. It was definitely a yellow, but he shouldn't have been booked in the first place, tbh. :no:

I should be revising, too, Enigma. You made the right decision. Ah well, I only have three exams left, I'll survive. There's gaps between the games for a reason.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahahahahaha that guy is an idiot. The first yellow was ridiculous, but why deliberately handball with a yellow already :lmao Doubt anything will happen because of it, but probably the most entertaining thing all match.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow red card. Ghezzal played for what, 10 minutes?

Maybe Slovenia will open up now. Safe to say that was the most entertaining part of this half.

I really feel for the commentators, its their job to call this match and act like they care.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well the highlight of this match so far is that man standing on that spotlight on top of the stadium


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

- Belhadj has been lively.
- Ghezzal was harshly booked, then rightly booked. He walked.
- There was a guy standing on the spotlight.

Story of the match right there in terms of interesting stuff. The quality of football has been truly awful.

:lmao The Slovenian defender was asleep, I think. How Algeria didn't just score by nicking that poor pass is beyond me.

SHIIIIT. Goal for Slovenia. Howler from the Algeria keeper. Absolute howler.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

poor effort from the keeper, 1-0.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Another goalkeeper mistake. Horrible. Becoming a trademark for Group C.

As it stands Slovenia are leaders of the group. Wow.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow - a goal.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

Looks like that Algerian goalkeeper was watching Robert Green last night :lmao:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if nothing else this game did allow me to plot a rough outline of what the australia/germany game will be like for me...

start of the game










terrible play by australia










germany score










germany dominate











PS - that is a wallabies rugby shirt and no i'm not going to be wearing it or the beanie but still :side:


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Devildude said:


> Looks like that Algerian goalkeeper was watching Robert Green last night :lmao:


So true. Terrible goalkeeping, at least Green got his hands to it. :lmao

I hope the spotlight guy doesn't jump off now .

All in all, a poor game, neither side really deserved to win it. Keeper gifted it to Slovenia - seeing them top of the group will be quite annoying, tbh.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

@Sticksy: Kewell story bro.

See what I did thar?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Devildude said:


> @Sticksy: Kewell story bro.
> 
> See what I did thar?


:lmao I like. Kewell will be lucky to get some game time against the Germans which is a shame.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

really thought it was going to finish 0-0.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> :lmao I like. Kewell will be lucky to get some game time against the Germans which is a shame.


First thing in noticed in those pics were your biceps.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

England will improve lol and he should start gerrard off rooney the american defense last night made him quiet all game and thats why heskey didnt look half bad he had so much space to play in! but put gerrard in that position and we will have much better chances upfront and will have so much more possession in the middle with carrick/barry behind lampard. And never play wright phillips over j cole, he just runs at defenders j cole brings something new!
I've got a feeling algeria will get something at usa anyway but wont matter we will score more anyway and finish top.

LOL at alg/slv probably the most boring game for ages 

germany australia should be a good game, im hopin kewell scores the winner!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Lmao at the contrast between the Serbians and Ghanians (??). Serbia walking in all serious and stuffs, and Ghana are walking down dancing and singing.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Kizza said:


> Lmao at the contrast between the Serbians and Ghanians (??). Serbia walking in all serious and stuffs, and Ghana are walking down dancing and singing.


Ghanaians, I believe. Google Chrome doesn't like the word, Microsoft Word does.  Still, I noticed that, too. Interested to see who will win - I've never really thought much of Serbia, but clearly they're quite fancied to do well. We shall see.

They showed Algeria/Slovenia highlights - almost made it look like a decent game, but it just wasn't. :no:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Still can't get over how stupid the Optus/Socceroos advert is.

As long as we're playing against elephants and such, with a crocodile in goals, we should win.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Grahem Souness just said "Vidic got raped by Torres in some games..." live on RTE! If that isnt fuckin class I dont know what is!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

CyberWaste said:


> Grahem Souness just said "Vidic got raped by Torres in some games..." live on RTE! If that isnt fuckin class I dont know what is!


hahaha, I remember someone said the exact thing on Match of the Day. It was hilarious.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Please be better than the abomination that came before.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

A defending unit of Ivanovic and Vidic should be cool to see. Sadly no Essien .

I honestly think this group is a little hard to predict as well. Germany might be a lock, but second isn't so easy to determine for me.

Ah, Kevin Prince Boateng, the guy who made me lose some of the support I had for Germany by injuring Ballack. Certainly did himself a favor, as Ghana has got Germany soon.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, I thought Kolarov was Russian, oh well, learn something new everyday.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

This was one of the hardest groups to predict for me, seeing as Ghana, Serbia and Australia all seem fairly evenly matched. Hell, we don't know if Germany will even play that well yet.

We're underway in Ghana/Serbia. Should be decent. Nothing can be worse than what we saw before.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Ghana have come out looking to score, pretty aggressive already. That long shot from Serbia wasn't that far away either, that would have been an immense way to begin.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> Grahem Souness just said "Vidic got raped by Torres in some games..." live on RTE! If that isnt fuckin class I dont know what is!


The Apology was good, as I doubt Souness gives a fuck. I doubt there'd be too many actually offended anyway.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

First five minutes have been pretty exciting, tbh. That ball seems to want to go over the bar a lot more than other ones, but nevertheless, it's an interesting start to the match, though Vidic and Stankovic kinda killed the Ghana forward with that double slide tackle :/.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

There we go, the first umpire fuck up. Giving a throw when it should have been a goalkick. Nurr.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

on RTE's coverage of the serbia-ghana match Graham Souness just said: 
''Vidic got raped.........taken apart by torres''. 
cue an awkward silence and lots of apologising from the presenter :lmao


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Thought the performance from England was alright, the bright quick early start is something I think we should try and do from now on, after the goal we seem to take our foot off the gas and USA played there own game and got little by little more chances and bit more into the game, but they still really couldn’t get past the back 4 of England and were reduced to long effects, which lead to Robert Green had one of those bad goalkeeper moments, it happens, his just got to try to forgot about it the best he can and move on, after the goal, the USA played to there own game, of trying to draw England in and hitting balls over the top and go on the Counter Attack. They got what they came for in the end, there now be looking at it thinking the same as we now are, win next 2 games, and we go through.

Still not sure on the Lampard/Gerrard partnership, Gerrard had a good game but Lampard didn’t as he had to sit there behind Gerrard, and it took our anyway effect Lampard could have on the game, think Heskey had a decent game, he won his flick on, held ball up, but when he had his one on one chance I called it before happened, that he wouldn’t score. Rooney was very quiet and never got involved in the game, the CB's were very tight to him and didn’t let him turn to many times so he couldn't get involved in the play. I'm not sure why SWP came on and not J. Cole, thought he would been ideal for this game, he could join in play off the left and linked up with the front pairing, and try find space in between the lines. Hoping Fabio might also partner Dawnson with Terry in center of defense for next game, Carragher lack of pace to stop Altidore and positional sense to cover gave us problems when USA were hitting balls over the top on the counter attack. Dawnson only person imo would has both these attributes, he got pace and he knows his positioning very well.

It not the best start from us but defiantly not the worst either, it can all be fixed. Fabio just needs to make few tweaks and changes, nothing radical at this moment in time. Not sure if he'll try and use a 4-3-3 formation but it might help us keep the ball alot more, though I feel confident that a 4-4-2 against the likes of Slovenia and Algeria will more then good enough to beat them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Kingson's got quite a pair of lungs on him


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

^^^ I noticed, was quite impressive.

This one's been much more entertaining than earlier, end to end stuff, really. Good fun to watch.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

major lolz at souness, just seen it on youtube


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Kizza said:


> There we go, the first *umpire* fuck up. Giving a throw when it should have been a goalkick. Nurr.



Thats it, im leaving, fuck this thread. Fuck this world cup. Fuck.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

I wonder what the first actual good match is going to be in this World Cup? South Africa vs Mexico was decent and England vs USA had to be alright for a nuetral, but as an Englishman it was the end of the world. I think Serbia vs Ghana might well finish goaless.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Try not to kill yourself ^^ (Ex64)

Quite entertaining stuff. Ghana better, but the Serbs have had opportunities. I expect the scoreline to open up.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

deadlocked at 0-0 at half time between ghana and serbia. On one hand its looking good for australia with the draw, on the other both these teams look pretty good and will only get better.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

This match isn't as bad as ALG-SLO, but it's not too far off. Painfully boring towards the end of the half.

EDIT: Or is it just me?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Halftime in Pretoria.

Ghana marginally the better side, creating some teasing chances. It's been a fun game to watch, imo, some very nice football, even if there's been some dodgy control from both teams at times. Looking forward to the second half - I fancy Serbia to nick it somehow, but I'll stick with my prediction of 2-1 to Ghana, though I've never been right so far this World Cup.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Kizza said:


> There we go, the first *umpire* fuck up. Giving a throw when it should have been a goalkick. Nurr.


:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Jesus christ, this world cup has started very poor hasnt it? I was hoping it would have been at least half as good as the 08 euros, as that was the greatest football tournament in the last few decades.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Soz, ref.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

The man speaks the truth.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

GunnerMuse said:


> This match isn't as bad as ALG-SLO, but it's not too far off. Painfully boring towards the end of the half.
> 
> EDIT: Or is it just me?


No, you know things are bad when the Mexican Wave gets going.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

England piss me off sometimes. Alright let's be fair the Americans got a nice flukey goal, but did we show any spirit after it? Nope, we fell apart. Same old shit.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

CyberWaste said:


> The man speaks the truth.


I always wanted to know what a Souness team talk would be like.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Ghana hit the post after a good chance for Serbia.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Nah this game is a good bit better than the last one.

Both these teams look pretty good, this group could be pretty close I think. Just a pity Ghana have no Essien.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ghana looks better than I ever thought they would.*


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Red card for Lukovic of Serbia.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Serbia down to 10 men, harsh decision but he was already on yellow.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Mildly entertaining stuff. Maybe this red will open the game up. Hoping for a 0/0 draw for Australia's sake though.

Ghana are much better moving forward from what I have seen.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

harsh call there for the 2nd yellow.

the first 15-20 mins of this half was very open and free flowing but they've both gone into their shells a bit. Serbia just keep flling a pass or touch short on every attacking movement.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Serbia have really picked up since the red card. Some good chances, only just over the bar with the Vidic header and the long shot.

PENALTY FOR GHANA~! WOW.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Penalty!!!

Chance to win for Ghana, handball. Horrible.

Serbia have broken down.

Well taken.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ghana could steal the 3 points here, poor defending on that. Wasn't threatening out wide.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

1-0~!

Horrible handball there, top call on that. Very good REFEREEING.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

And misses the penalty!

Lolz, he got it. 1-0, and good to see a result perhaps in this less than inspiring game.

Sure hasn't been as exciting a start to the cup as I'd of thought, but the excitement should start in around about 3 hours


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

first penalty of the world cup.................scored by ghana!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Well there we go. Inexcusable error from that Serbian defender :lmao:

Don't see Ghana losing. Guess we know who Australia needs to beat now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we'd likely need to beat both these teams BD 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> And misses the penalty!


lolwut?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Second place is gonna be a race between Australia and Ghana I would say. I can't see Germany losing to this Serbia. 

Obviously we need to beat Slovenia. But assuming that happens, we may end up having to face either Germany who eliminated us in 02, or Ghana who killed us in 06. No deja vu this year please. 

Handball galore!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

.BD said:


> Well there we go. Inexcusable error from that Serbian defender :lmao:
> 
> Don't see Ghana losing. Guess we know who Australia needs to beat now.


*The funny thing is he actually tried to argue the call. *


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

strange to say this but the refereeing so far in the tournament has been top class.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

That last yellow card was so harsh, it's not up to the striker to know if he's offside. Better for him to play on just in case and may not have heard the whistle etc.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I hate when players argue about shit like that. Soccer (football :side players are all divers/liars.


> we'd likely need to beat both these teams BD


Not necessarily. Germany will probably beat everyone in the group. As long as we beat Ghana and draw with Serbia we would still get through. Still hoping for Schwarzer to pull off some heroics and for us to force a draw. Don;t have my hopes up, but you never know.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Germany won't walk the group. Thought Ghana were pretty good there today, they'll definitely put it up to the Germans.

Maybe just about edged the result today, was happy that they won. And agree on the refereeing being good so far, impressed with it.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Kuzmanovic, you stupid fool. Boateng was never going to get to that ball, why the hell did he put his arm out?

Now that I've got that out of the way...

Serbia are down, but not yet out. I still think they are defensively strong for the most part, and would be a match for the Aussies. 

Germany to go and get 3 points now, one would assume.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Strange to say this but the refereeing so far has been top class in the tournament.
the 2 games today have been poor so hopefully tonights game will be decent.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Good game got pretty lively towards the end especially, much better than the earlier game, not that it could have been worse. Germany to crush the Australians later.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Silent Alarm said:


> *Strange to say this but the refereeing so far has been top class in the tournament.*
> the 2 games today have been poor so hopefully tonights game will be decent.


Yep I noticed that too. The referees are pretty good this world cup. I hope they can keep this high level of refereeing


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Agreed on the level the officials are getting. It's very high quality refereeing here in South-Africa so far.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> *The funny thing is he actually tried to argue the call.*


Wow, just like every other foottball player then!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> Yeah I hate when players argue about shit like that. Soccer (football :side players are all divers/liars.
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. Germany will probably beat everyone in the group. As long as we beat Ghana and draw with Serbia we would still get through. Still hoping for Schwarzer to pull off some heroics and for us to force a draw. Don;t have my hopes up, but you never know.


i'd rather not leave it to chance tbh. 2 wins, make it through. simple as that


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The performance in 2 hours really sets the forecast for the rest of the tournament. Obviously stating the obvious here, but if we allow ourselves to be overawed by the Germans early, it's goodbye tourney imo. We need to be at 110% from the get go and make sure out defense is tight and we're able to counter through the midfield. I would say our best chance is hopefully their defense is caught napping and Cahil or Valeri are able to sneak through and get it to Kennedy. We need to make an impact.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think Australia won't beat Germany. But even if you don't you can nab two victories with Serbia and Ghana. Will be tough, but not impossible. Germany does have its fair share of issues, so who knows I could be wrong.

Anyways good luck to all ya Aussies who are staying up at a ridiculous hour to watch your team.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry if that has been posted before, but saw it on another forum:












> In true revolutionary style, the underdog Americans came from behind and blasted the powerful Brits to a nail-biting 1-1 draw yesterday in one of the all-time great World Cup soccer battles.


---

Looking forward to Germany/Australia. Hoping for an Aussie win.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Ghana left a very good impression on me. Even without Essien, they were the better of Serbia today and that's saying something. I think they'll join Germany in the second round.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Serbia vs Ghana was a fun match. Horrible mistake with the handball. You just have to let that go. More than likely, Boateng does nothing with it.

Slovenia vs U.S - huge match. Nervous as hell about it.

edit = considering how daft "soccer" coverage is in the U.S... I'll take that article. Even with it's obvious hyperbole.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fucking Yanks, I want a rematch goddamnit!

Oh and we're ENGLISH not British when it comes to football!


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

We can lol when Slovenia beat them. It's all good.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

I swear if I see another American report that they drew with Britain, I'll flip out. Idiots.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Fucking Yanks, I want a rematch goddamnit!
> 
> Oh and we're ENGLISH not British when it comes to football!


Be thankful it doesn't say poms


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Anthony Annan is your fuckin' hero.

Some of the post-England/USA comments in here were tremendous, btw. Not necessarily for the "right" reasons, obviously.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

English Dragon said:


> We can lol when Slovenia beat them. It's all good.


psh. 

not going to happen.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao Lots of exaggeration in the article then, I'm guessing. It was to be expected.

Ghana/Serbia was a good game, one of my favourite so far - Ghana deserved the win one way or another, and I'd say 1-0 accurately reflects how the game went. Serbia really didn't do themselves any favours, tbh.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Jboc15 said:


> First thing first, the stadium was a pain in the ass to get to. Only one road going to and from in. After the game it was the biggest clusterfuck I've ever seen. Oh and both scoreboards were not working so that was gay.
> 
> Onto the game, it was pretty pro English but we did have a lot more fans there then I thought we would. And we just took over a section and were standing and singing and supporting our team and the England fans were behind us sitting down telling us to sit down. lol gtfo, who spends that amount of money and just sits on their hands and knees? Lame. And we did not sit btw.
> 
> ...


Nice recap... dont get mugged.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd have to say my favourite game so far has been the opener. That may or may not change in about 4 hours from now.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I enjoyed Argentina/Nigeria the most. I fell asleep at halftime in England/USA but was enjoying that as well.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Melvisboy said:


> Ghana/Serbia was a good game, one of my favourite so far - Ghana deserved the win one way or another, and I'd say 1-0 accurately reflects how the game went. Serbia really didn't do themselves any favours, tbh.


Thought Ghana looked really, really good in general. 

Obviously not as spectacular going forward as Argentina, but they looked more comfortable when defending, and at this point I'd say they're the best any team has looked as a whole so far. Isaac Vorsah's the fuckin' man, too. And, again, Anthony Annan is your hero and he'll eat your fucking face.

Don't see Ghana winning the tournament, but they're my "Scotland can't qualify for shit so I'm an adopted _enter nationality here_ for a month" team. The prospect of a Ghana/England tie in the next round is pretty tasty.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

South Korea and Ghana have impressed me most overall so far.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, SK looked good, too. They were playing against a Greece side that were by and large utterly atrocious, though. Serbia still look like a team that's at least solid.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Looking forward to watching Germany tonight, apparently it's their youngest squad for 30 years or so. Not sure what team they'll go with but as long as Ozil & Podolski play I'll be happy.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Kazz said:


> Sorry if that has been posted before, but saw it on another forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but what? It's written as if the USA actually scored the goal that gave them the draw. They weren't even in the game in all honesty with England controlling a lot of the game, if not it all. For the life of me I don't know why in the last 10 minutes we passed it along the back four, as if settling for a draw, when a win was a must. IMO.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

^^^ Oh, I know. It's laughable. Tbh I saw it coming, but there's no denying, England were the better side, and it would have been 1-0 but for a freak goal. At least Rob Green had the decency to go in front of the press and explain his mistake, I have respect for him for that.

But let the USA do their thing. We'd have done something similar if we beat them at basketball - Luol Deng takes a shot that's gonna be an air ball, and it hits LeBron in the face and goes in the basket to give England a late win/draw. Chances are, the newspapers here would make a big deal about it, too, despite never really covering English basketball before then.



English Dragon said:


> South Korea and Ghana have impressed me most overall so far.


A fair assessment, tbh. Korea were against an awful Greek side, but certainly they played with energy, and they picked some great passes. They played great football, and wouldn't let Greece have any time on the ball. They just didn't tire.

Ghana, as previously mentioned, are probably the most impressive team yet. We're only halfway through Group D, admittedly, but seeing as England and France have failed to pick up 3 points, for various reasons, and Argentina narrowly escaped, imo, with their 1-0 against a spirited Nigeria, Ghana are the team looking the best. They put up a good performance against a solid Serbian side.

Really looking forward to Australia/Germany. Should be the tie of the day, go figure. Really hoping for an Australian win, I've always had a soft spot for them since Kewell and Viduka played for Leeds.  Plus, I felt they were hard done by in 2006 against Brazil, which I vaguely remember. Fred tapped in late to make it 2-0, then ran about like he'd hit a 50-yard screamer. :no: Either way, I'm looking forward to the game, and I'd love for Australia to stick a giant spanner in the works of Group D with a sneaky win. Good luck to them.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I can see Korea going a long way in the tournament to be honest, against the Greeks, although the Greeks are poor the Koreans looked lethal. They play like that and they're guaranteed to win most games. Park Ji Sung especially is a brilliant, brilliant player.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Melvisboy said:


> A fair assessment, tbh. Korea were against an awful Greek side, but certainly they played with energy, and they picked some great passes. They played great football, and wouldn't let Greece have any time on the ball. They just didn't tire.
> 
> Ghana, as previously mentioned, are probably the most impressive team yet. We're only halfway through Group D, admittedly, but seeing as England and France have failed to pick up 3 points, for various reasons, and Argentina narrowly escaped, imo, with their 1-0 against a spirited Nigeria, Ghana are the team looking the best. They put up a good performance against a solid Serbian side.
> 
> Really looking forward to Australia/Germany. Should be the tie of the day, go figure. Really hoping for an Australian win, I've always had a soft spot for them since Kewell and Viduka played for Leeds.  Plus, I felt they were hard done by in 2006 against Brazil, which I vaguely remember. Fred tapped in late to make it 2-0, then ran about like he'd hit a 50-yard screamer. :no: Either way, I'm looking forward to the game, and I'd love for Australia to stick a giant spanner in the works of Group D with a sneaky win. Good luck to them.


I would love to see Australia do well as well. But what we have to think about, as England supporters, is what's best for us. If we do end up coming top of our group, then we don't want Australia to beat Germany. I'd rather not face Germany in the next round.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Question for the yanks here: is the world cup actually capturing the imagination over there or was it just a slow news day for the New York Post?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Beckham's face is just fuck this, fuck you all, fuck fuck fuck. It's quite angry.

Reminds me of Rob Terry


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah I literally LOL'd at it when it came on screen.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought my TV had frozen


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

He's either trying to set Robert Green on fire or Victoria's making out with some guy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Love Becks and his expressions. 





































Of course the last one is fake, but still....

Hope Beck's recovers and comes back to play for LA soon.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> Question for the yanks here: is the world cup actually capturing the imagination over there or was it just a slow news day for the New York Post?


No. It was the top sports story. Nothing to do with being a 'slow news day'.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

:lmao The officials warming up.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lets go Germany!!1


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Aussie Aussie Aussie oi oi oi. Let's go australiaaaa


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Just hope mesut ozil turns up tonight. This competition needs more entertainment.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Here we go!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Seriously? that blind prick Martin Hannson gets to officiate at the world cup?
fuck you fifa and sepp blatter, suck my balls


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

That was close for Australia, the german defender was right there.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

holy crap that was close


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Ughhh close


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Come on Klose, how can you miss that?

Good save by the Aussie Goalie.

EDIT: GOAL Podolski.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU cmon!!!!1


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Klose should have scored, but Australia have looked bright thus far...

FLAG!! FUCKIN' FLAG! SURELY!

EDIT: :$ Never mind.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

That wasn't good.......


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

What a start.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

1-0 germany, podolski. what a strike


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

shit start! God damn its to cold for this shit!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WHAT!!!! Bullshit!!!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Jesus alota fans on here must have watched a different match then i did last night.England were RUBBISH.Rooney,Gerard & Fat Frank (the talismen of the team) done NOTING!Lumping long balls up to Heskey was laughable!

Fabio Capello has some big problems to deal with.Carra looked very ropey at the back & JT was the JT we watched the last few months in the league,Not the same man he was 2 years back.


----------



## HBKBentleyMM (Apr 27, 2006)

Podolskiiiiii! Great goal!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ozil, the little shit, with a hilarious dive :lmao


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Good call by the referee on the dive though, that was shocking. Props to the Australian guy for moving out the way to make sure they was no doubt. Definite simulation.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Another chance goes begging


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

What the F?!?!!?!?! Klose you had it, damnit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh cmon that was all him


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Klose makes no mistake this time.

Germans are scary god so far.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Ozil pulling all strings atm the moment for Germany, keeps playing in that hole behind the center midfeild and center defense, creating and passing through balls for his team mates.


...2-0, all with in 26 minutes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Finally Klose, you did it.

2-0

Aussie goalie also fucked it up.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Game over


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Germany are playing like a team who are going to win the World Cup. I know it's only Australia - but Germany look scarily good. Please let us avoid them!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> Germany are playing like a team who are going to win the World Cup.* I know it's only Australia* - but Germany look scarily good. Please let us avoid them!


fuck off :side:

absolutely garbage defending from the aussies, Schwarzer is also having a game to forget. This will be a rout if they don't tighten up.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> Germany are playing like a team who are going to win the World Cup. I know it's only Australia - but Germany look scarily good. *Please let us avoid* them!


Worry about getting out of yer Group first!


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Stevencc said:


> Germany are playing like a team who are going to win the World Cup. I know it's only Australia - but Germany look scarily good. Please let us avoid them!


The way Germany are playing, we will.

...if we come first in our group, admittedly. :$

German masterclass so far. Australia started somewhat brightly, Germany now seem to be finding it immensely easy, tbh. Scary stuff.

Wow, massive clearance of the line...


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Good play by Ozil and Neil saves it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GOD DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> fuck off :side:
> 
> absolutely garbage defending from the aussies, Schwarzer is also having a game to forget. This will be a rout if they don't tighten up.


Well, you suck at football. Cricket, different story. But Germany are in a different class.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> Well, you suck at football. Cricket, different story. But Germany are in a different class.


haha, the way you guys played last night you better pray you can get a higher goal difference than the US b/c you're fucked if you meet Germany.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> haha, the way you guys played last night you better pray you can get a higher goal difference than the US b/c you're fucked if you meet Germany.


Yep, the way things stand we are. But we should progress at least.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol germany is hella aggressive


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ozil is a beast.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

more than 1 goal??? Shocker


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

CC91 said:


> more than 1 goal??? Shocker


Yeah and it could have been 4 or 5. Could be a thrashing here.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jesus Christ, what a great German side in the first half. Potential World Champion material right there, although, no offense Nicky, Australia aren't really a reference.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

haha, i know that, I came into the game fully expecting a 3 or 4 goal loss. Its funny arguing football with your mates who have no idea about the game and buy into the hype and think we could get the win against Germany.

Cahill has been very quiet, typical Everton player, goes missing when needed. (isn't that right Tony :side

We're far too slow at the back, and playing 3 defensive midfield players showed our hand early. Grella, Culina and Valeri are all very defensive minded players. Need another up front to help, Cahill and Garcia who's probably been our best player.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I praise Germany, because they look like potential World Cup winners right now. Fuck me, I supported them for a while but gave up a couple of years ago, and switched for Spain at the beginning of 08. 

Klose and Podolski with horrible seasons with their respective clubs, scoring is quite noteworthy.

For the Aussie's they are just defending really bad. I don't care what side it is, Germany should not be finding a way into the box that often. Its only a 2-0 lead, but slim chances as Germany will be looking to advance that scoreline. I think that right side really needs to be closed off, Lahm is coming up as a winger which isn't good, because he is excellent at that.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

No comment.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Apparently (according to espn) Germany have completed more passes that half than South Africa, Uruguay, USA and Nigeria completed in their entire matches.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

stick to the cricket?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I think it's safe to say, no matter how horrible they look on paper, Germany ALWAYS show up at the world cup.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Apparently (according to espn) Germany have completed more passes that half than South Africa, Uruguay, USA and Nigeria completed in their entire matches.


:lmao i wouldn't doubt it, they are the first team since the beginning of the tournament that are playing aggressive.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

poor call, should've been handball there. penalty would have got a goal back (likely) and might've sparked us a touch


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

this ozil kid is kinda good.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Shouldn't have been a red really.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Cahill off.

Gone for next game. Australia fucked?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Cahill off.
> 
> Gone for next game. Australia fucked?


without a doubt.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Fuck off. Woke up early for this shit and now cahill gone!


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Bad decision. Yellow at best.

Red card every game today. Blimey.

Sucks for Australia - he's the best player they have, pretty much.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

This ref is mad.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao valeri gets a card for nothing. this ref must get off on the sight of yellow.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

ROFL @ those card calls. That one on Cahill was fucking garbage.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

This referee is all over the place, tbh. He likes his cards.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> this ozil kid is kinda good.


 Got agree here, heard bits about him and seen him play only a little, but was very impressed, his contract for Bremen if up next year actually and hasnt signed new one yet, might leave this summer, think is buyout clause around the 20Million mark.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Chelsea for Ozil, fuck everyone else, you all signed someone already


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll wait until he comes up against a better defence but his been really good tonight, needs a goal. Still don't understand the hype around Muller though, average every time I've watched him including both ties against United & the European final.

Edit: Muller scores. How silly do I look now? :$


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Worry about getting out of yer Group first!


Why should we be worrying about that? Stupid statement. I think it's obvious to nearly EVERYONE that England and USA will easily make it through the group.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Jonn said:


> I'll wait until he comes up against a better defence but his been really good tonight, needs a goal. Still don't understand the hype around Muller though, average every time I've watched him including both ties against United & the European final.


Nice timing


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

good finish, 3-0 Germany


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolute masterclass.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Good god. Germany are looking incredible.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

4-0

Complete Ownage.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

4-0, my bet on Germany to win the world cup at the end of May at 14 to 1, looks good.

Think have tougher games against Ghana and Serbia though, but Germany looking mighty impressive at this moment in time.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I got up for this?

Australia are structurally terrible.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> good finish, 3-0 Germany


I'm afraid its not done. Got a feeling Ozil, Lahm, Scweinsteiger and co. might get some goals. Gonna be a long 20 minutes.

Gomez on, good god is he still a sub after 4 years?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

4-0 :lmao our defense is woeful, still i'm actually rather glad this is blowing up in Pim Verbeek's face. he's a c*nt.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Australia is getting their ass handed to them.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

The game pretty much ended when the ref showed the red card.
Germany always brings their A-game at World Cups.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> The game pretty much ended when the ref showed the red card.


Nah it was over before that.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think Germany will score one more before the game is over.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2 more before its done imo. They're going through us at will


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's painful just to watch this game go on.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Stevencc said:


> Nah it was over before that.


Obviously, the red card just sealed the deal, you know.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Germany is amazing looking. I'm sure Australia, sorry Sticksy, are helping them to look so dominant...but even still...very very impressive looking.*


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

They're not missing Ballack by the looks of things.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Rockhead, im sure Ozil will go to one of your teams, no worries.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

I hate how some soccer (futbol, football) players fake that they are hurt. As a former high school soccer player(defense) this pisses the fuck out of me. Those players that would do that to me, that I would supposedly hurt them (I would admit when I would) I would bitch them out. "You are running down the clock you damn pussy, grow a pair of balls and get your fake ass up." For that I would be a target to the other teams. When I would get knocked down, I get my ass up right away and continue playing. My teammates would tell me that I had great hustle as well as my coach. I have being carded before for my language before, so I tried to bitch them out when the ref was not around. In addition my coach would kind of encourage it, "if it makes you more aggressive and more into the game, then go for it, just be careful."


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Germany look terrifying in this tournament. 

Australia is just a disaster.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Cacau, Boeteng, Ozil - Brazil, Ghana, Turkey. Podolski the Pole is okay tho.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

They got freaking murdered.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> this thread will be unbearable when England continue to play rubbish and get knocked out in the round of 16.





Kizza said:


> Now all we need is for Germany, Ghana and Serbia to be absolute trash and I'll be happy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

what part of that statement is false? nowhere did i say we'd play well, nor did i say we were going to make it through


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I can imagine people, mainly the media getting carried away with this performance and making it like Germany are now favourites; Spain, Netherlands and Brazil will all do the same I assume. 

Germany did play brilliantly however, it always baffles me how some of their players only perform for the national team and at club level are on the bench or at low level teams.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> what part of that statement is false? nowhere did i say we'd play well, nor did i say we were going to make it through


:side:









:gun:


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

WOOOHOOOO! 4:0! This is how you fucking do it!


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I thought it would be pretty obvious that Germany would be favourites if they played well in this game. That's how this tournament goes till everyt team has played at least once. Germany's odds on winning the whole thing will be slashed and people will be talking about how well Germnay were regardless of how shit Australia were. That's the way it goes.

Germany have set the standard, it's up to the rest of the top 8 teams to put their marker on the tournament.

I loved waking up at 6am today, getting into work at 7 and then hearing USA chants around the construction site. Loved it!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

going to cop this. best friend is german and she will rub my face in this big time 

going to struggle badly without Cahill against Ghana.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Cacau, Boeteng, Ozil - Brazil, Ghana, Turkey. Podolski the Pole is okay tho.


Er, Boateng and Ozil were born and raised in Germany. Podolski moved there when he was 2. Cacau is the only one you can have exception to, as he's a naturalised Brazil, even then, he's played in Germany for over ten years.

At the end of the day, English can't complain about the German team not being German, one of your regulars, Owen Hargreaves, made his English debut without having lived in England at all beforehand. He's a Canadian, not English.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Found this on Yahoo couple of minutes ago,









"Obama laughs."

Here is the link to the story,
http://g.sports.yahoo.com/soccer/wo...-Beckham-s-Matchface-a-gallery?urn=sow,247908


----------



## HBKBentleyMM (Apr 27, 2006)

English Dragon said:


> I can imagine people, mainly the media getting carried away with this performance and making it like Germany are now favourites; Spain, Netherlands and Brazil will all do the same I assume.
> 
> Germany did play brilliantly however, it always baffles me how some of their players only perform for the national team and at club level are on the bench or at low level teams.


Uhhh, besides Klose and Podolski, pretty sure the rest of them had decent or very good seasons. A lot of these guys play for Bayern. And, Ozil has been fantastic for Bremen this season, while Marin was brilliant in the second half of the season, which took Bremen from around 6th(iirc) to 3rd at the end of the season. This German team is also much more attacking that the teams of the recent past. 

Germany are definetely up there. I think Spain are the favourites, but Germany are a close second. Hope they go all the way though!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

What a performance from the Germans, finally I've had a game that I've fully enjoyed. Roll on Italy-Paraguay!


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, Mertesacker is a bit behind his form, Gomez shouldn't even be there and Klose/Podolski are tournament-players. The rest, especially Özil, Marin and Müller, played a brilliant season.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Thank god we didn't play Germany 1st. They just went bananas


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> I hate how some soccer (futbol, football) players fake that they are hurt. As a former high school soccer player(defense) this pisses the fuck out of me. Those players that would do that to me, that I would supposedly hurt them (I would admit when I would) I would bitch them out. "You are running down the clock you damn pussy, grow a pair of balls and get your fake ass up." For that I would be a target to the other teams. When I would get knocked down, I get my ass up right away and continue playing. My teammates would tell me that I had great hustle as well as my coach. I have being carded before for my language before, so I tried to bitch them out when the ref was not around. In addition my coach would kind of encourage it, "if it makes you more aggressive and more into the game, then go for it, just be careful."


I agree. The simulation diving is absurd.

What the fuck was Cacau doing? He dove in the 93rd minute, leading by 4 goals. Unreal.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Australia was a dissaster that game, hopefuly the next one turns out a bit better but seriously... what happened? I wasn't expected a four nil win against Germany but Australia to do a bit better then what they did at least. 

Overal, Germany was a strong team tonight and I think they will continue to be astrong force in the finals.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> I agree. The simulation diving is absurd.
> 
> What the fuck was Cacau doing? He dove in the 93rd minute, leading by 4 goals. Unreal.


I heard he was taking Diving-lessons.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Hopefully that 4-0 trashing game will kick this tournament into life!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> Hopefully that 4-0 trashing game will kick this tournament into life!


This!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

just1988 said:


> What a performance from the Germans, finally I've had a game that I've fully enjoyed. Roll on Italy-Paraguay!


I hope you don't support Italy or you're gonna be quite dissapointed tomorrow.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Shame im gonna miss Holland tommorow, I really wanted to see RVP and Robben (if he's playing). Ill listen on radio then watch Match of the Day


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I fully expect Holland to utterly destroy Denmark tomorrow.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Whats the average height for denmark? About 8ft 1'?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I got Cameroon in the sweep in work


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I got North Korea, with the one me and my friends did! :no:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Idk about Netherland/Denmark, nothing about either of them that I wanna support lol. Supporting Japan & Italy tmmr tho.

Still rooting on England, Spain and Germany to win the cup.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Denmark finished top of their qualifying group ahead of Portugal & Sweden so they're no pushovers. Bendtner's got a pretty good record at international level too. Look out for Kjaer, great prospect.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Australia were fucking woeful. Still the Germans looked pretty damn good. Will wait and see how they do against the Serbs but I was impressed with them.

Can't see Australia getting through, they played badly and could have been beaten by more.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

The Germans destoryed Australia today. I really can't see Australia getting through to the last 16. Nice win for Ghana over Serbia today, made me feel quite happy for them when they put away that penalty.

Slovenia got a good win over Algeria today. If you think about it, a win over the USA would put them in a shocking safe place but I can see the USA coming out on top. Hoping the mighty Dutch can prevail over Denmark. I'm not ruling out Denmark at all as they have a few quality players such as Bendtner and could cause an upset. Van Persie to score plz since he's in my Dream Team. :side:

I was watching the James Corden World Cup show on ITV after the Germany/Australia match. He noted that in the New York Times today the headline apparently was 'England 1...USA 1...AMERICA WINS!' :lmao. 

Typical Americans if that's true.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jonn said:


> Denmark finished top of their qualifying group ahead of Portugal & Sweden so they're no pushovers. Bendtner's got a pretty good record at international level too. Look out for Kjaer, great prospect.


A horrible Swedish side and an almost below average Portugal side are no real references though. But Kjaer is indeed a star in the making.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, I'm amazed Germany destroyed Australia, and Germany had such a weak side. 8*D


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

cant see how holland are going get past the amazin keeper that is tommy sorenson 
no seriously i reckon 
holland-win
cameroon-win
italy-draw (toughy but i can see a small upset)


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Really looking forward to Netherlands/Denmark. I'm a big fan of the Dutch players, they play very stylish football and have some of the best strikers in the world. Holland were actually my pick to win the World Cup before it started; but Germany have moved into that position now. But of course, my heart will always lie with England.


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Pim Verbeek is the worst coach at the World Cup. Horrible tactics and is just a failure. 

BRING BACK HIDDINK


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

after watching germany tonight if I were an england fan I'd be praying to top the group to avoid them, they looked bloody good.
some good news, apparently fifa ...er person danny jordaan could ban the vuvezula's.
thats what I read anyway but I really, really hope they do. those things are fucking annoying and drown out any atmosphere. 
Vuvezula's :banplz:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah theres no chants or anything, just constant noise, I had a hangover for one of the games, and had to mute the sound, as I was about to snap... no bullshit.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah those horns are god awful, but at the same time, it'd piss alot of South Africans off if they were banned.

Oh and holy fuck we were rubbish and got rolled. We tried but Germany are just a class above us, was totally miffed to see Kennedy, Bresciano on the bench. Cahill is NOT a striker, and the negative line up Pim fielded failed.

Not confident now, especially seeing how good Ghana were with Appiah and Muntari sitting on the bench.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Time to embrace the vuvuzela, boys. It's like the sound of bees making the sweetest honey in all the land.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

This Australian team has got no ideas. On the face of this performance even Serbia could beat them.

I'm all for banning the vuvuzelas. They have very quickly overstayed their welcome and made the boring matches seem monotonous.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Enigma said:


>


It was obviously wishful thinking.

I'm depressed for watching it all


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Germany gave Australia an ass whoppin


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Alcoholic said:


> Time to embrace the vuvuzela, boys. It's like the sound of bees making the sweetest honey in all the land.


lol you have no soul.
Those things make my ears bleed.

But I think that if it's South Africa's thing ... let them do it. It's their world cup , let their people cheer how they please


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Netherland vs Denmark looks like it has potential.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

They should ban the Vuvuzela's in games that do not involve south africa.. like for example germany vs australia.. games like that should have the vuvu's banned.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Getting closer to Holland and Denmark now...

All of you across the pond, WAKE UP!

Holland to win this? Think the Dutch defense is decent enough to cope with Tomasson and Bendtner, particularly with Bendtner being a tad one dimensional.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

As much as they are annoying, and it means we can't hear any chants or singing, the vuvuzelas are just how the Africans want to do their World Cup. I think it'd be harsh to ban them, in all honesty. It's their World Cup, let them do what they want. But if we get the WC 2018, they better not be annoyed when we throw fish and chips at them at 4am in the morning and during every single match.

I demand of thee all predictions... 

Holland 2-0 Denmark
Japan 1-1 Cameroon
Italy 3-0 Paraguay


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

^^
Fish and Chips are delicious 

Holland 2-0
Japan 1-0
Italy 2-0


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The Dutch have awesome attacking players, but their backline looks fairly shit and I reckon the Danes could get at them, but even without Robben they've still got RVP, VDV, Huntelaar and Sneijder to tear it up.

Predics...

Holland 4-2 Denmark
Cameroon 2-2 Japan
Italy 1-1 Paraguay


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Watched the games last night. Serbia looked better on paper but Ghana played a great game. Kuzmanovic's hand was really pointless. I preferred the Serbian side but w/e. Very entertaining game.

ABSOLUTELY LOVED the Germans' destruction of Australia. I expected them to do great but that's how you completely outclass a team. The start was good for the Socceroos but it faded after Germans began attacking. Klose could've finished a few more goals but 1 in his first game is good enough. Golden boot again pl0x. Podolski was obviously great, in both playmaking and finishing. Speaking of playmaking, Ozil was a beast. In fact, the entire team was playing in fantastic form. Shweinsteiger got like 20 tackles on his legs :lmao. Not missing Ballack at all, Lahm did great as a captain, a defender and even a winger. Neuer didn't fully get tested yet. I would've liked to see him make a few tough saves, just so the team looks complete. I expect Ghana to offer a good challenge but I can't see Germans losing a game in the group stage.

GO GERMANY!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Watched the games last night. Serbia looked better on paper but Ghana played a great game. Kuzmanovic's hand was really pointless. I preferred the Serbian side but w/e. Very entertaining game.
> 
> ABSOLUTELY LOVED the Germans' destruction of Australia. I expected them to do great but that's how you completely outclass a team. The start was good for the Socceroos but it faded after Germans began attacking. Klose could've finished a few more goals but 1 in his first game is good enough. Golden boot again pl0x. Podolski was obviously great, in both playmaking and finishing. Speaking of playmaking, Ozil was a beast. In fact, the entire team was playing in fantastic form. Shweinsteiger got like 20 tackles on his legs :lmao. Not missing Ballack at all, Lahm did great as a captain, a defender and even a winger. Neuer didn't fully get tested yet. I would've liked to see him make a few tough saves, just so the team looks complete. I expect Ghana to offer a good challenge but I can't see Germans losing a game in the group stage.
> 
> GO GERMANY!


Props to Germany, scoreline shoulda read like 6/8-0

And I woke up at 4am to watch that match :hmm:

Owell still got Italy to support who will do better than Australia


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Watched the games last night. Serbia looked better on paper but Ghana played a great game. Kuzmanovic's hand was really pointless. I preferred the Serbian side but w/e. Very entertaining game.
> 
> ABSOLUTELY LOVED the Germans' destruction of Australia. I expected them to do great but that's how you completely outclass a team. The start was good for the Socceroos but it faded after Germans began attacking. Klose could've finished a few more goals but 1 in his first game is good enough. Golden boot again pl0x. Podolski was obviously great, in both playmaking and finishing. Speaking of playmaking, Ozil was a beast. In fact, the entire team was playing in fantastic form. Shweinsteiger got like 20 tackles on his legs :lmao. Not missing Ballack at all, Lahm did great as a captain, a defender and even a winger. Neuer didn't fully get tested yet. I would've liked to see him make a few tough saves, just so the team looks complete. I expect Ghana to offer a good challenge but I can't see Germans losing a game in the group stage.
> 
> GO GERMANY!


I am missing Ballack though, wish he didn't get injured but at least Germany proves they can handle it without him.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

IDK who I am supporting to win. Not Italy, cheating morons. Not Germany, because I am bitter. Probably should support England, but I like seeing them lose. Tossing up between Argentina, Spain and Portugal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

.BD said:


> IDK who I am supporting to win. Not Italy, cheating morons. Not Germany, because I am bitter. Probably should support England, but I like seeing them lose. Tossing up between Argentina, Spain and Portugal.


Always France were the cheating morons


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Holland 3-0 Denmark
Japan 0-3 Cameroon
Italy 2-1 Paraguay

Italians can't be all that bad, right? Never seen defending champions enter a major tournament with less fanfare (except for Greece).


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ozil doing what I'd predicted really, brilliant performance all round though. Aussie's were never going to be a test for them, so it's hard to judge too much. but you never write them off ever.



CyberWaste said:


> Hopefully that 4-0 trashing game will kick this tournament into life!


here's hoping, it's been a snore so far.



Rockhead said:


> I praise Germany, because they look like potential World Cup winners right now. Fuck me, I supported them for a while but gave up a couple of years ago, and switched for Spain at the beginning of 08.


you're the worst. just no words.



Ex64 said:


> Rockhead, im sure Ozil will go to one of your teams, no worries.


yesyesyes


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Nigeria .BD, just because of their awsome keeper


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

not worried about the germans, they faced an old defensive aus side. ill wait till they come up against ghana and serbia. 

holland vs. denmark will be good, hoping rvp shows us some magic.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Germany pretty much stopped their heavy-stuff after the fourth goal. Probably was enough. I hope they go far w/ a clean goalpost.

Netherlands vs. Denmark should be a good match today.

^ Confident that Germany can beat England.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They ran out of ideas once Ozil went off.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The Australian defence did a lot of the work for Germany. Simple too old and too slow.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Holland 2-0 Denmark
Japan 1-1 Cameroon
Italy 1-0 Paraguay


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

I really, really hope that Denmark will deliver today, but it seems like we are hit with a lot of injuries, which isnt good.

Fingers crossed that Denmark wins. Should be a good game anyway


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Holland 3-1 Denmark
Japan 0-1 Cameroon
Italy 2-1 Paraguay


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

.BD said:


> IDK who I am supporting to win. Not Italy, cheating morons. Not Germany, because I am bitter. Probably should support England, but I like seeing them lose. Tossing up between Argentina, Spain and Portugal.


You can't dismiss Italy as cheaters and then suggest Portugal as a likeable team. They're among the worst in that respect, dirty defenders, and diving attackers. I personally quite like the Italian team going into this World Cup, I just know they're not going to go very far. I think people will be surprised with how good they are to watch. It won't be cagey defensive football they play this World Cup, but rather, quite open creative football. However it could be argued that's why they won't go far, as the defence isn't good, and their attack has it's limits. Hopefully they continue on in their attacking fashion after the Cup when Prandelli takes over. His teams usually do play good football, and he loves Gilardino too, and he's always been an exciting player to watch when not in an Milan shirt.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Poor old Rob Green..










At least he's helping the job market.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SuperKuyt to score tonight!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> I praise Germany, because they look like potential World Cup winners right now. Fuck me, I supported them for a while but gave up a couple of years ago, and switched for Spain at the beginning of 08.


How did I miss this post? Aren't you American?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Excited for the Netherlands-Denmark game. Decided to stay up and watch rather than DVRing it and skipping through it later, which is something I've been doing quite a lot this World Cup. 

Netherlands 3-1 Denmark
Japan 1-2 Cameroon
Italy 1-0 Paraguay

Not sure how good Japan and Cameroon are so that one is a total guess.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

St. Stephen said:


> You can't dismiss Italy as cheaters and then suggest Portugal as a likeable team. They're among the worst in that respect, dirty defenders, and diving attackers. I personally quite like the Italian team going into this World Cup, I just know they're not going to go very far. I think people will be surprised with how good they are to watch. It won't be cagey defensive football they play this World Cup, but rather, quite open creative football. However it could be argued that's why they won't go far, as the defence isn't good, and their attack has it's limits. Hopefully they continue on in their attacking fashion after the Cup when Prandelli takes over. His teams usually do play good football, and he loves Gilardino too, and he's always been an exciting player to watch when not in an Milan shirt.


Always had a soft spot for Portugal. I don't watch a large amount of soccer, the only league I pay even a modicum of attention to is the EPL. Italy will be eternally deprived of my support after the last world cup though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The only players from Portugal I like are Pepe and Miguel Veloso.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Still MAD at the round of 16 8*D


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Kizza said:


> The Australian defence did a lot of the work for Germany. Simple too old and too slow.


Tried to trap Germany offside, put their hands up to appeal, stopped running but the Germans were onside. Can't count how many times that happened.

If Australia doesn't make it through, I'll go for either U.S.A or England. After them, Germany. Played some awesome football today.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Enigma said:


> How did I miss this post? Aren't you American?


Yes I support America by birth. I don't see how its odd to have two picks for a World Cup. And seeing how U.S. is never a realistic one... :side:

And yeah I support three clubs, BECAUSE I FOLLOW THREE LEAGUES!

Well anyways hope Netherlands and Denmark is good. Not good at predicting at all but I'll say Dutch win 3-1, with a Van Persie goal.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm supporting a lot of teams. It all depends on who comes first on the ladder. Spain vs. Argentia, I support Spain. Spain vs. Germany, I support Germany etc.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Favourite game so far everybody?

I would go with South Africa vs Mexico. Fast paced, just overall a brilliant watch.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Germany vs. Australia :lmao


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Germany vs. Australia :lmao


:hmm:


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Netherlands to win but I think Denmark will make a good showing for themselves. Cameroon to beat Japan probably by 1 or two goals.

Paraguay to win 2-0.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

My fave game so far was Argentina against Nigeria. Great attack from the Argentinians and outstanding goalkeeping.

Germany/Australia was the worse. I stayed up until 6:30am for that shit.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

.BD said:


> My fave game so far was Argentina against Nigeria. Great attack from the Argentinians and outstanding goalkeeping.
> 
> Germany/Australia was the worse. I stayed up until 6:30am for that shit.


:lmao we all did. 

Hopefully vs Serbia and Ghana are much closer games.

Holland vs Denmark is underway.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Yes I support America by birth. I don't see how its odd to have two picks for a World Cup. And seeing how U.S. is never a realistic one... :side:
> 
> And yeah I support three clubs, BECAUSE I FOLLOW THREE LEAGUES!
> 
> Well anyways hope Netherlands and Denmark is good. Not good at predicting at all but I'll say Dutch win 3-1, with a Van Persie goal.


Yep, I've got three due to my mixed background.
1) England
2) Nigeria
3) Brazil

So.. yeah. Saturday wasn't a good day for me with the Nigeria loss swiftly followed by the England draw 

Netherlands v Denmark now. I love football.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Favourite game so far everybody?
> 
> I would go with South Africa vs Mexico. Fast paced, just overall a brilliant watch.


Have to go with Germany/Australia. SA/Mexico is second though.

Always a fan of Holland so hoping they do well this year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ColeStar said:


> Yep, I've got three due to my mixed background.
> 1) England
> 2) Nigeria
> 3) Brazil
> ...


atleast you're going with blood to choose your teams. as am i, england and zee germans.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I can't sleep during the World Cup... this isn't healthy


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

1. Italy
2. Australia

you know because Italy have a better chance of winning


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I want to see Holland put on a performance like Germany did yesterday.

Favourite game - Germany owning Australia.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Favourite game so far everybody?


South Africa vs Mexico was my favorite.
It was just electrifying 

USA vs England 2nd =)


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Is that Jabulani ball horrible, or are the keepers simply out of form?


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Yes I support America by birth. I don't see how its odd to have two picks for a World Cup. And seeing how U.S. is never a realistic one... :side:
> 
> And yeah I support three clubs, BECAUSE I FOLLOW THREE LEAGUES!
> 
> Well anyways hope Netherlands and Denmark is good. Not good at predicting at all but I'll say Dutch win 3-1, with a Van Persie goal.





Role Model said:


> atleast you're going with blood to choose your teams. as am i, england and zee germans.


Well I guess England isn't blood... but being born and raised here.

Supporting both England and Germany must get interesting!


Stevencc said:


> I want to see Holland put on a performance like Germany did yesterday.
> 
> *Favourite game - Germany owning Australia.*


Agreed. Quite like Australia, but that performance from Germany was awesome. I love seeing the best teams in full flow.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

GunnerMuse said:


> Is that Jabulani ball horrible, or are the keepers simply out of form?


It's a terrible ball. All the long passes seem to be overhit and no one has put in a decent free kick yet. The ball is too light.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ColeStar said:


> Well I guess England isn't blood... but being born and raised here.
> 
> Supporting both England and Germany must get interesting!


growing up here might as well be blood, it's like a virus. 

and it's the best combination to have really, entertainment value is perfect.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I feel dirty, I haven't watched a World Cup game since the England/USA one and won't be able until Wednesday because of this goddamn revision. I feel horrible but I'm telling myself its better to miss these group games than fuck up my future. 

I didn't know you were German Ben :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

na you future means nothing compared to the world cup, you'll only realise that once it's too late.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Enigma said:


> I feel dirty, I haven't watched a World Cup game since the England/USA one and won't be able until Wednesday because of this goddamn revision. I feel horrible but I'm telling myself its better to miss these group games than fuck up my future.
> 
> I didn't know you were German Ben :side:


Yeah, better to revise. You know you can watch the highlights at night, right? BBC I think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I feel dirty, I haven't watched a World Cup game since the England/USA one and won't be able until Wednesday because of this goddamn revision. I feel horrible but I'm telling myself its better to miss these group games than fuck up my future.
> 
> I didn't know you were German Ben :side:


1/4. that's more than enough.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> Yeah, better to revise. You know you can watch the highlights at night, right? BBC I think.


Yeah I've been watching them on the BBC website after games but its quite annoying.

I'm completely English so I've been dumped with THE CURSE of England.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Considering the quality of these two sides...this match is dragging.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> Considering the quality of these two sides...this match is dragging.


was thinking that too


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> Yeah, better to revise. You know you can watch the highlights at night, right? *BBC* I think.


As much as I can't stand Lineker's smug face, I guess BBC is the way to go to watch football. I was an ITV loyalist but I was in the group of people who missed the England goal against the USA because ITV's HD coverage cut out fpalm


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

World-We won’t silence vuvuzelas, pledge World Cup chiefs

By Gugulakhe Lourie
JOHANNESBURG, June 14 (Reuters) - Vuvuzelas will not be banned from the World Cup despite the fearsome din the plastic trumpets make, organisers said on Monday.

“Vuvuzelas are here to stay and will never be banned,” said Rich Mkhondo, a spokesman for the local World Cup organising committee.
“People love the vuvuzelas around the world. Only a minority are against vuvuzelas. There has never been a consideration to ban vuvuzelas.”
Mkhondo was reacting to a BBC report that the chief organiser Danny Jordaan had not ruled out banning the most talked about instrument in this World Cup.
The Dutch coach Bert van Marwijk has banned them from his team’s training sessions.
The plastic vuvuzela trumpet has been controversial since the Confederations Cup last year, a World Cup dress rehearsal, when several players complained they could not communicate through the din, which sounds like a herd of charging elephants.
FIFA President Sepp Blatter rejected calls for them to be banned, saying they are as typical of South African football as bongo drums or chants in other countries.
“Look at them (vuvuzelas) as part of our culture in South Africa to celebrate the 2010 FIFA World Cup. As our guests please embrace our culture, please embrace the way we celebrate,” said Mkhondo.
He added that vuvuzelas were also being used by fans from other countries.
The vuvuzela industry is worth 50 million rand ($6.45 million) in South Africa and Europe, according to Cape Town-based Neil van Schalkwyk, who developed the vuvuzela seven years ago.
(Editing by Jon Bramley)


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

.BD said:


> IDK who I am supporting to win. Not Italy, cheating morons. Not Germany, because I am bitter. Probably should support England, but I like seeing them lose. Tossing up between Argentina, Spain and Portugal.


The Argentines are cheating morons, and sore losers too. The same goes for Portugal. Why would you want to support either of those two? 

Go for Spain, if you're choosing out of those three.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

I actually thought Denmark did the best in the first half, although the match is a little uneventfull


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

My favourite match so far has been South Korea v Greece, and it looks like it could stay that way for a while too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

By all means if Bangladesh were ever in the World Cup, they would be my second team .

Enjoying the first half, a lot closer than I thought.

For Japan/Cameroon I'll go with either a Cameroon win or a draw.

Italy/Paraguay I'll give to Italy, probably a low scoring match.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

St. Stephen said:


> You can't dismiss Italy as cheaters and then suggest Portugal as a likeable team. They're among the worst in that respect, dirty defenders, and diving attackers. I personally quite like the Italian team going into this World Cup, I just know they're not going to go very far. I think people will be surprised with how good they are to watch. It won't be cagey defensive football they play this World Cup, but rather, quite open creative football. However it could be argued that's why they won't go far, as the defence isn't good, and their attack has it's limits. Hopefully they continue on in their attacking fashion after the Cup when Prandelli takes over. His teams usually do play good football, and he loves Gilardino too, and he's always been an exciting player to watch when not in an Milan shirt.


I like you.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> As much as I can't stand Lineker's smug face, I guess BBC is the way to go to watch football. I was an ITV loyalist but I was in the group of people who missed the England goal against the USA because ITV's HD coverage cut out fpalm


Me too. I couldn't believe it. I saw the throw taken and then it cut to a stupid advert. I quickly flicked to ITV (non-HD) and they were fucking celebrating! What a wind-up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

If I'm going by my genes and stuff, I'd be going for Australia, Scotland, Ireland and Wales.

My genes suck. So I'm Spanish for the rest of the month.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Stevencc said:


> It's a terrible ball. All the long passes seem to be overhit and no one has put in a decent free kick yet. The ball is too light.


Seems right. Sneijder hasn't helped though. First he hit it over, then at the wall. Can no one in the Dutch team head the ball?

Van Persie won't make that mistake again, but he'll need to trust the right foot.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

lol an own goal...so he smiles about it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Kizza said:


> If I'm going by my genes and stuff, I'd be going for Australia, Scotland, Ireland and Wales.
> 
> My genes suck. So I'm Spanish for the rest of the month.


Dude, you've basically got my genes, except swap Wales for England. You wouldn't happen to be ginger too would you :side:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

If I go by genes Australia and Italy and a bit of Argentina as well. lackluster first half


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

weeeeeeee
goallllllllllll

Finally


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

:lmao, combination own goal.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Arrrhhh Damn you Simon Poulsen


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

One thing you don't do after scoring an unprovoked own goal, is grin like as if you've won a bet.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

the guy smiled afterwards!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Ahahaha, that was a pretty crazy goal.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Almost as fail as Green lulz.

By blood I am English/Welsh/French. I don't know why, but I can never bring myself to go for England in anything.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> atleast you're going with blood to choose your teams. as am i, england and zee germans.





Role Model said:


> 1/4. that's more than enough.


i'm a 1/4 english which is far too much for my liking. at least i'll claim it if you ever win the WC :side:



Kizza said:


> My genes suck. So I'm Spanish for the rest of the month.


haha, same here. hola amigo :argh:


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm 100% English...well as far back as I can tell. But the other teams I love to watch are Spain and Germany. And Holland when they are firing on all cylinders. I could never support another country though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

St. Stephen said:


> Dude, you've basically got my genes, except swap Wales for England. You wouldn't happen to be ginger too would you :side:


Nah, I'm not a ginger. My ancestors are from like Cornwall and that.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Born in England, raised in England, so my heart will always lie with England.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Remember that game when Holland and Portugal decided to try MMA instead of passing? That match was not boring.

This one, on the other hand...


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> Me too. I couldn't believe it. I saw the throw taken and then it cut to a stupid advert. I quickly flicked to ITV (non-HD) and they were fucking celebrating! What a wind-up.


Was a bloody disgrace that was. Was at a BBQ party and it cut out. We then heard a shout of celebration from across the road, that was when we realised that it must've cut out only on HD.


This match is shite. Had been so looking forward to it as well.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

This world cup has been fuckin shite so far...


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

CyberWaste said:


> This world cup has been fuckin shite so far...


That's because Brazil, Portugal, the Ivory Coast, and Spain haven't played yet.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

and that would be game over


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice, a real goal!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

as i predicted, superkuyt


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

First half was total wank, second was better but still another underwhelming game.

Hoping the Cameroon/Japan game is a more entertaining match.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

The vuvuzelas really kill the crowd. Was just watching highlights of Australia/Japan and Australia/Croatia from the 06 WC and the atmostphere was infinitely better. I wish they would ban it from non-SA games.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey a win is a win. Atleast we scored as well. Too bad Elia didnt score. Kuyt is a brilliant player. And I hate Liverpool.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

All the players also complaining about the vuvuzelas. I'm pretty sure Van Persie complained to the ref about it earlier, when he didn't hear the whistle for offside. 

Too excited for Ivory Coast/Portugal. I wanna say its gonna be the best game of the tournament so far, but some of the matches we thought would be great were underwhelming thus far, so less expectations.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Hey a win is a win. Atleast we scored as well. Too bad Elia didnt score. Kuyt is a brilliant player. And I hate Liverpool.


I'm most disappointed in the Dutch kit. The Netherlands usually have an awesome kit but I'm rather disappointed by this one.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

LOLOL Adebayor's phone.

Edit - Anyone else see that? Pure hilarity.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

The greatest player on the planet will surely lead Portugal to victory. He will show everyone how a free kick is taken.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Holland looked alright, but I think today proved they will go no further than the quarter-finals at best.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

English Dragon said:


> The greatest player on the planet will surely lead Portugal to victory. He will show everyone how a free kick is taken.


He isn't the greatest player in the world! He is great, I'll give you that. But Messi is better, in my opinion. I reckon he is probably the best free kick taker though.

Edit - I'm assuming you meant Ronaldo


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> He isn't the greatest player in the world! He is great, I'll give you that. But Messi is better, in my opinion. I reckon he is probably the best free kick taker though.
> 
> Edit - I'm assuming you meant Ronaldo


Yeah haha. We would get into an argument over Ronaldo and Messi, so I'll just let you say Messi is the best but nothing will change my mind.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ronaldo > Messi.

And we're underway.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

English Dragon said:


> Yeah haha. We would get into an argument over Ronaldo and Messi, so I'll just let you say Messi is the best but nothing will change my mind.


Fair enough mate. They are both great players.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> LOLOL Adebayor's phone.
> 
> Edit - Anyone else see that? Pure hilarity.


Haha yeah I saw that.

All this football is making it impossible for me to work. I was supposed to write an article today, but I can't do it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Love the facebook group "The awkwardness of Nigeria vs Germany and the scoreboard says Nig-Ger."


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> Haha yeah I saw that.
> 
> All this football is making it impossible for me to work. I was supposed to write an article today, but I can't do it.


The World Cup - The most beautiful way to ruin your life for a few weeks


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

No shit, I swear i just saw Emile Heskey sat with one of the managers in this game.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Love the facebook group "The awkwardness of Nigeria vs Germany and the scoreboard says Nig-Ger."


Hahaha I'm gonna check that out. It's wrong though, Nigera is always abbreviated to NGA.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

JAPAN scores first!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I expect Cameroon to hit back in the second half, doubt it will finish 1-0.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

This match is dire. I think I'll go for a wank instead.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, this match is not very exciting.

All these slo-mo replays are REALLY starting to annoy me.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

F staying up to watch this

This has probably been the worst match so far


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Who is playing who tomorrow? what games are on for Tuesday.

Edit/

I absolutely died of laughter after the facebook group that was made the other day and already has some 100G people, _"The awkward moment when Green asks to play catch with you."_


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

HarlemHeat said:


> Who is playing who tomorrow? what games are on for Tuesday.


New Zealand/Slovakia (Got a bad feeling about this one)
Ivory Coast/Portugal
Brazil/North Korea


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Benjo™ said:


> New Zealand/Slovakia (Got a bad feeling about this one)
> Ivory Coast/Portugal
> Brazil/North Korea


Thanks. 

I'm not too familiar with the NZ team but being an Aussie i'd root for em'. however I see this being a draw. 

Portugal will probably beat the Ivory Coast either 1-0 or 2-1

And Brazil will beat N-Korea in a pretty close game.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Benjo™;8513685 said:


> *New Zealand/Slovakia (Got a bad feeling about this one)*
> Ivory Coast/Portugal
> Brazil/North Korea


That match might be worth a watch if Hamsik of Slovakia is in the starting 11 (which he should be) His a great talent, plays as a CAM, got a very bright future ahead of him. 

Looking forward to Italy V. Paraguay, can see this match very close and tight, Italy nicking it 1-0 imo.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Cameroon are a disappointment for Africa. *


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

ColeStar said:


> This match is dire. I think I'll go for a wank instead.


This is the best post in this thread.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea it was boring match.*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I guess Cameroon is pretty much fucked now, no way in hell will they be able to survive against Netherlands. I guess if they could beat Denmark, and Denmark beat Japan, and Netherlands beat them all it would leave the bottom 3 with 3 points with one of them going through on goals.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Cameroon won't/can't beat Denemark or Netherland, also i can say that Cameroon represent the definiton of being shity team who has no persona in the field and they don't know exactly what they are doing or even how to score! it happened at the African cup when they faced us (Egypt) or when they faced other teams like Tunisia....actually i didn't expect that much from them.*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Medo said:


> *Cameroon won't/can't beat Denemark or Netherland, also i can say that Cameroon represent the definiton of being shity team who has no persona in the field and they don't know exactly what they are doing or even how to score! it happened at the African cup when they faced us (Egypt) or when they faced other teams like Tunisia....actually i didn't expect that much from them.*


I should of known better but I actually thought either them Ghana, or Ivory Coast were going to do well. I forget who it was, might of been yahoo sports, that said Cameroon would not only beat Denmark for the runners up spot but that they would beat Italy in the second round and reach the Quarter Finals.


Btw, have you guys checked out Castrol's World Cup Predictor? 

http://www.castrolfootball.com/predictor/opponentpredictor/


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

King is out for remaining England group games and the Round of 16. Laugh or cry?


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I should of known better but I actually thought either them Ghana, or Ivory Coast were going to do well. I forget who it was, might of been yahoo sports, that said Cameroon would not only beat Denmark for the runners up spot but that they would beat Italy in the second round and reach the Quarter Finals.
> 
> 
> Btw, have you guys checked out Castrol's World Cup Predictor?
> ...


Yeah, I started a thread for it a while back. A few of us have a league there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> King is out for remaining England group games and the Round of 16. Laugh or cry?


shrug of the shoulders and a 'no surprise, it's ledley king, next....'


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I should of known better but *I actually thought either them Ghana, or Ivory Coast were going to do well*. I forget who it was, might of been yahoo sports, that said Cameroon would not only beat Denmark for the runners up spot but that they would beat Italy in the second round and reach the Quarter Finals.
> 
> 
> Btw, have you guys checked out Castrol's World Cup Predictor?
> ...


*It should be Ivory Coast. They are definetly the best african team atm but the proplem is that they are in very tough group with Brazil, Portugal. *


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Michael Dawson needs to start. Please.

I know Capello's got this Carra fetish, but it will only work against Slovenia and Algeria. Once in the last 16, he will be outrun.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

GunnerMuse said:


> Michael Dawson needs to start. Please.
> 
> I know Capello's got this Carra fetish, but it will only work against Slovenia and Algeria. Once in the last 16, he will be outrun.


He was 'outrun' against USA though, doesn't really matter who we play. If it's not Carragher then it will be Upson. Perfect opportunity for us to show our great strength in depth...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I believe that Germany is the most impressive team so far.*


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

If shawcross was there im sure he would do a GREAT job and stop this problem...

Interesting to see how italy perform a lot of people have wrote them off


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

tomkim4 said:


> If shawcross was there im sure he would do a GREAT job and stop this problem...


If Shawcross was at the World Cup he would get sent off.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Alot of the media are blaming the ball for the skied shots and crosses, they say the ball is too round and too light. Why can't they just use the same type of ball they use in the champions league & premiership


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice to see Lee Dixon stuck in a time warp... "West Germany"


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Not really that surprising that King's out. He's Ledley King, after all. Dawson still being behind Upson and CARRAGHER (most likely, anyway) is sort of a head scratcher.


The Dutch didn't look terribly special earlier (unlike zee Germans), but it was business like and they're only likely to get better. Still don't see how Sneijder and Van Der Vaart can play in that same team with that formation, though. As soon as Van Der Vaart came off and Elia came on, they looked far more threatening. Robben being fit for the next game would probably solve that with van Marwijk dropping either Van Der Vaart or Sneijder and playing the other in the middle, where they're clearly most comfortable (doubt Sneijder gets dropped), and then putting Robben out left. Either that or Elia gets rewarded for his 15 minutes this morning and Robben plays his Bayern role on the right, although that would mean Kuyt gets dropped, too. Either way should work fine... I'd probably go with the latter, actually. More or less comes down to whether you choose Kuyt's endless running on Elia's pace and flare. Or, like, something totally different happens because I'm not the Holland national coach and don't really know shit in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Looking forward to see What Italy are going to do.*


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I hope Italy put on a good game. There have been too few so far.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Stadium looks pretty barren with 10 minutes to go til kickoff. Italian team looks strong enough, I see no reason why they should lose here. Shame I missed the earlier games, though apparently I didn't miss all that much? Maybe revising was the right decision. 

And on the topic of the ball, I find it annoying how 90% of long range shots and free-kicks fly miles over, it ruins all chances of getting any decent long-range goals, tbh.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Melvisboy said:


> Stadium looks pretty barren with 10 minutes to go til kickoff. Italian team looks strong enough, I see no reason why they should lose here. Shame I missed the earlier games, though apparently I didn't miss all that much? Maybe revising was the right decision.
> .


Yeah neither match was good. Japan v Cameroon was particularly horrible.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Anyone know if Canavarro is the oldest non goalkeeper player in the World Cup?


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Anyone know if Canavarro is the oldest non goalkeeper player in the World Cup?


Blanco the Mexican forward is 37.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

God dammit...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

1-0 Paraguay


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Good header!


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

ColeStar said:


> If Shawcross was at the World Cup he would get sent off.


so? he would of broke ronaldos leg! its his specialty
no hes would never of got sent off and hes our future!


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Alot of the media are blaming the ball for the skied shots and crosses, they say the ball is too round and too light. Why can't they just the same type of ball they use in the champions league & premiership


we here the same thing every 4 years about how the ball is rounder and swerves more than ever 

apparently, it's the same ball they use in the bundesliga. how they differ between these types of footballs i dont know...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Who is doing the commentary on BBC? Not the main commentator but the other guy, I know the voice but can't for the life of me think who it is.


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

mick mccarthy

hes crap, but thank fuck it's not mark bright


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

YES THANK GOD!


Edit: Fuck I was really getting worried there.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

giggs said:


> we here the same thing every 4 years about how the ball is rounder and swerves more than ever
> 
> apparently, it's the same ball they use in the bundesliga. how they differ between these types of footballs i dont know...


That explains Germany's 4 - 0 win, it's a fix


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

typical germans...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

giggs said:


> mick mccarthy
> 
> hes crap, but thank fuck it's not mark bright


Ah yeah! Cheers for that, his voice is fucking annoying.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

giggs said:


> typical germans...


sounds like something fergie would say


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Another goalkeeper mistake. Italy looked pretty horrible tonight. Looked nothing like champions should. They probably will draw to Slovakia as well, as I hear Slovakia is decent. How the hell did Buffon get injured? He did nearly nothing in the first half. Be that as it may, its horrible for them that their top keeper has a hamstring injury.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

After that game, I would expect the Germans to crush the Italians.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

EGame said:


> After that game, I would expect the Germans to crush the Italians.


*Hell after that domination I expected Germany to start invading countries again. *


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Another goalkeeper mistake. Italy looked pretty horrible tonight. Looked nothing like champions should. They probably will draw to Slovakia as well, as I hear Slovakia is decent. How the hell did Buffon get injured? He did nearly nothing in the first half. Be that as it may, its horrible for them that their top keeper has a hamstring injury.


Yeah, I was very disappointed with the way they played. I can't believe they won the World Cup in 2006. They were better in the second half but still, they could have done a lot better than that.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Well Italy are notorious slow starters, and to be honest I don't think they'll have much of challenge until the Quarter Finals where I'm sure they'll be jobbing to Spain just like at Euro 2008, so they have a few games to get their act together. Looks like Buffon just needs a couple days to heal up and won't be missing Game 2 either.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I know they're usually slow starters. I remember when they lost against freaking Korea in 2002 and were eliminated. If they do get eliminated, I don't want them to lose against a mediocre team. This was the first match I got to sit down and watch in its entirety since I'm always sleeping in so late and I was very disappointed. It was very slow paced and I expected so much more from the Italians. 

I'm pretty disappointed that I only got to see highlights from Germany vs. Australia! I usually root for Germany during the Euro Cup and World Cup if Italy disappoints me. I'm also very hyped to see Brazil in action tomorrow! I'm hoping for an impressive game rather than one that's one-sided or simply boring so hopefully, we'll get to see one of those very soon.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> Well Italy are notorious slow starters, and to be honest I don't think they'll have much of challenge until the Quarter Finals where I'm sure they'll be jobbing to Spain just like at Euro 2008, so they have a few games to get their act together. Looks like Buffon just needs a couple days to heal up and won't be missing Game 2 either.


Italy lost on penos to spain, how the fuck is that "jobbing" to spain?


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Italy will finish 2nd in the group and will lose to Netherlands.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Care to give us more insight into your crystal ball there ENGLISH DRAGON! WHAT BEHOLDS SPAIN AND ENGLAND?????????????


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

CyberWaste said:


> Italy lost on penos to spain, how the fuck is that "jobbing" to spain?


I was just exaggerating, I'm probably one of the biggest if not the biggest Italy mark on this board. I've been a blind Italy mark since USA 94.



> Italy will finish 2nd in the group and will lose to Netherlands.


I doubt it, I think Paraguay will end up drawing Slovakia, and even if they both end up with 7 points I think Italy will manage to take the group.

Although if it does happen, hopefully Italy can pull a Euro 2000 and drag the match onto penalties and eliminate the dutch.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Today's match provided perfect evidence of why Lippi should've taken Cassano. He's so bloody stubborn though.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Italy put in effort, and the introduction of Camaronesi made a difference. Di Natale should be starting instead of Gilardino. The final ball seems to be the biggest problem for this team, and I think Daniel de Rossi was playing far too deep. They need Pirlo back quickly, that or they play Gattuso in place of Montolivo and push de Rossi up.

I'd say the Italian defence seems solid, but they weren't tested too often. However barring the goal, they cut out every Paraguayan attack with ease. Not a bad performance overall from the champs, but they need to get better. Then again, so do the Dutch.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cameroon have no one to blame but themselves, and really Le Guen needs to realise Eto'o is a striker, not a winger. He played wide right for Inter coz Jose loves his 4-5-1/4-3-3 whatever, and they had Milito in the middle to bang in the goals. Who have Cameroon got? Webo? :lmao

If Eto'o plays centrally, Cameroon have a chance. If he's wasted again, they're done.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Another mediocre day of matches.

I just don't like the first round of matches. The teams are too conservative, and don't get after it. Really disappointed that Netherlands and Denmark was played the way it was.

At least the 2nd matches in the group stages will be more exciting as teams fight for their lives.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam you Italy


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It was expected the way that Italy palyed Knight*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NZ vs Slovakia

Interesting...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hardly interesting. I'll still watch it.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Todays matches MUST have goals. Korea and NZ need to be battered, since everyone needs to recover from the pain of watching Japan/Cam and Ned/Denmark.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Hardly interesting. I'll still watch it.


Interesting as in meaning I've never seen these two play ever before so don't know what to expect.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Can't wait for the Ivory Coast match to see what they produce, will probably have to catch it on the replay though.

New Zealand 0-3 Slovakia
Ivory Coast 2-1 Portugal
Brazil 5-0 Korea


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

KnightMace said:


> Interesting as in meaning I've never seen these two play ever before so don't know what to expect.


Did you watch the Algeria match?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Once again, I'm not in for the two early games, damn those exams. Was looking forward to Ivory Coast/Portugal especially, but I'll watch Brazil in the evening at least. If New Zealand/Slovakia ends up anything like Algeria/Slovenia, I won't be missing much.

New Zealand 1-1 Slovakia
Ivory Coast 2-1 Portugal
Brazil 4-0 Korea. At least.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

New Zealand 0-2 Slovakia
Ivory Coast 2-1 Portugal
Brazil 6-0 North Korea

Sweating on the Ivory Coast game, but Portugal's form in qualifiers doesn't serve them well either. Having seen NZ play at the Confed Cup, I don't see how they can get anything and Slovakia have a few decent players.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> At least the 2nd matches in the group stages will be more exciting as teams fight for their lives.


Pretty much what I'm expecting to happen.

Still looking forward to Brazil/Korea and Ivory Coast/Portugal today.

Would be great to see Brazil put on a Germany style performance.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Benjo™ said:


> Pretty much what I'm expecting to happen.
> 
> Still looking forward to Brazil/Korea and Ivory Coast/Portugal today.
> 
> Would be great to see Brazil put on a Germany style performance.



Same. I'm hopeful that Brazil will put on a good show. I wouldn't expect anything mad like 6-0, but I'm hoping for 3 or 4 to be scored. I'm also happy to see that Drogba will be able to play for the Ivory Coast.

I reckon Brazil will line up like this:

Julio Cesar
Maicon --- Juan ---- Lucio --- Michel Bastos

Felipe Melo --- Gilberto Silva

Elano Kaka
Luis Fabiano --- Robinho​


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Isn't Michel Bastos injured?


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

I've watched pretty much every game so far, even though i've got exams :$

Australia's fucking offside trap doesn't work, obviously. Moving the entire defence forward so players like Ozil and Klose will be stupid enough to run straight through and get caught offside won't work, stupid fucks.

Watched Italy last night, and they definetly deserved to score in the last 20 minutes, even though they didn't play a great game.

Messi looks hot as fuck. Enyeama absolutely carved up Argentina, because they seriously should've won 4 or 5-0.

Yeah. Messi Golden Boot/Spain.

Spain's tonight. I'm tired as fuck, so i'll tape it and watch it at 6 tomorrow morning.

cool.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I have an exam in 1 hour and I'm still on here, so I wouldn't worry about revision. I'm fucked beyond belief.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Didier Drogba got the nod to compete with a thin cast against Portugal. Very, very happy. Hope that game delivers. 

Not too excited about New Zealand/Slovakia but I'm already up so whatever.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

New Zealand 0-2 Slovakia
Ivory Coast 3-2 Portugal
Brazil 4-1 North Korea

Dunno why I put Korea to score.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

New Zealand 0-2 Slovakia
Ivory Coast 1-2 Portugal
Brazil 3-0 North Korea


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to see our little brothers in action. They have no hope though I don't think.

This WC fucked up my exam study too. Got an exam tomorrow that I definitely am not fully prepped for. At least I am tired enough to fall asleep at a reasonable hour tonight so I can get up in time.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Isn't Michel Bastos injured?


He picked up a knock in training, but the news from the Brazilian camp was that him and Julio Cesar would both be fit to start against PRK.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> Another mediocre day of matches.
> 
> I just don't like the first round of matches. The teams are too conservative, and don't get after it. Really disappointed that Netherlands and Denmark was played the way it was.
> 
> At least the 2nd matches in the group stages will be more exciting as teams fight for their lives.


Yeah, second round of group games are always much better. I can't wait!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Holy shit, Winston Reed equalizes for New Zealand in the 92nd minute to draw the game 1-1.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow NZ bag a goal with less then a minute to go.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

HOLY SHIT NEW ZEALAND

Wow... what a game!


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

lol Winston Reed out of fucking no where!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

New Zealand get a draw, wow. Huge for them.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Enjoyed that game actually. Loved the last gasp goal. Good stuff.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

NZ have more points than us so far.

How depressing.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Kizza said:


> NZ have more points than us so far.
> 
> How depressing.


You guys played Germany though.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

What a fucking win! Good for them! Lol at the guy who scored getting booked for his celebrating, doesn't the referee have a sense for occasion.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Any news on Drogba? In or out?


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

tombo2326 said:


> Any news on Drogba? In or out?


In - but on the subs bench.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Apparently Heinze's header should have been ruled out due to a Walter Samuel block.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Will be interesting to see how Drogba does if he comes on.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Excited for the next match! Lets go CIV!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I hope Ronaldo does something special in this game. We've had some good goals but no amazing goals as yet.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kizza said:


> NZ have more points than us so far.
> 
> How depressing.


yeah but their group is easier tbh. Would've killed to have their run, Slovakia aren't special, neither are Paraguay and Italy aren't in form + would've been a mad rematch.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Portugal are pretty solid favourites to win this match, I think they'll struggle. I like Veloso and Pepe, and of course they have Ronaldo, but other than that, their team isn't that impressive.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

So Group F is just like Group A, everyone with a point. Was pretty stunning to see a last minute goal from the Kiwi's. Their first World Cup goal? Really psyched for the next match. Drogba on the bench, but you would expect he would get involved sooner or later. Not a fan of Brazil but I would like to see a rout of North Korea just for the entertainment of goals.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Really happy about the NZ equaliser. I loved seeing the wild celebrations too - those type of celebrations really show how much it means to the players.

So Didier Drogba isn't starting. What's everyone's prediction for Ivory Coast v Portugal?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> So Group F is just like Group A, everyone with a point. Was pretty stunning to see a last minute goal from the Kiwi's. Their first World Cup goal? Really psyched for the next match. Drogba on the bench, but you would expect he would get involved sooner or later. Not a fan of Brazil but I would like to see a rout of North Korea just for the entertainment of goals.


They scored 28 years ago.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

May I ask, why do people who remove their shirt in celebration get booked? I'm not sure how that can possibly incite fans...
Good result for NZ, Slovaks have made their own jobs very hard now.

Ivory Coast vs Portugal up next. Psyched as hell. Hopefully the game lives up to its billing.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> Really happy about the NZ equaliser. I loved seeing the wild celebrations too - those type of celebrations really show how much it means to the players.
> 
> So Didier Drogba isn't starting. What's everyone's prediction for Ivory Coast v Portugal?


2-1 Portugal is my prediction.
I would like to see CIV win 1-0, though.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

GunnerMuse said:


> May I ask, why do people who remove their shirt in celebration get booked? I'm not sure how that can possibly incite fans...
> Good result for NZ, Slovaks have made their own jobs very hard now.
> 
> Ivory Coast vs Portugal up next. Psyched as hell. Hopefully the game lives up to its billing.


It's a ridiculous rule, booking players for 'over celebrating'. FIFA have a lot to answer for.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> Really happy about the NZ equaliser. I loved seeing the wild celebrations too - those type of celebrations really show how much it means to the players.
> 
> So Didier Drogba isn't starting. What's everyone's prediction for Ivory Coast v Portugal?


Portugal to win. Perhaps by a big margin - 3 goals maybe. I think people are underestimating them.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Was pretty stunning to see a last minute goal from the Kiwi's. Their first World Cup goal?


First World Cup point, but not their first World Cup goal. They scored twice in 1982.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

What do people think has been the best goal of the tournament so far?

I would go with South Africa's opening goal.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> Portugal to win. Perhaps by a big margin - 3 goals maybe. I think people are underestimating them.


You reckon? They were lucky to qualify and Ivory Coast have a solid team. I'm gonna go 2-2.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

GunnerMuse said:


> May I ask, why do people who remove their shirt in celebration get booked? I'm not sure how that can possibly incite fans...


Easy! When someone like Ronaldo takes off his shirt it pisses people off 'cause they don't have a body like that, why do you think people hate him? It's jealousy.

Like he said people hate him because he's too good. In every way. I sound like I'm in love with him. 

He better score today, hopefully a free kick.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Would be really embarrassing if New Zealand get more points than us Aussies. Italy and Paraguay will give them a lot of trouble in their next games.

Hoping the Portugal/Ivory Coast game lives up to the hype, so far most of the games haven't really lived up to the hype imo.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> What do people think has been the best goal of the tournament so far?
> 
> I would go with South Africa's opening goal.


Might have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Good choice by Winston Reid to choose the New Zealand national team, instead of the danish.

Finally something i can half-celebrate


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

born to run said:


> It's a ridiculous rule, booking players for 'over celebrating'. FIFA have a lot to answer for.


Its because of PG. You know that XD


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> What do people think has been the best goal of the tournament so far?
> 
> I would go with South Africa's opening goal.


I agree. Best goal so far.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> What do people think has been the best goal of the tournament so far?
> 
> I would go with South Africa's opening goal.


My personal favourite was Park's against Greece.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> You reckon? They were lucky to qualify and Ivory Coast have a solid team. I'm gonna go 2-2.


Yeah. Either way they are two great teams so this will probably be the most evenly-matched game of the tournament so far. I just got a feeling that Portugal will do very well here. I'm hoping for a goal-fest!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

My favorite goal of the tourney was Muller's, although I'm a bigger fan of Klose.

Go Ronaldo! Oh and Portugal too. :side:


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> My favorite goal of the tourney was Muller's, although I'm a bigger fan of Klose.
> 
> Go Ronaldo! Oh and Portugal too. :side:


Would have to agree that Mullers goal was great between his goal and the South African goal for best goal so far.

Wonder how long it will take for Drogba to go on


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I think Ronaldo wanted to murder the guy next to him while he was singing. That was awful.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Unbelievable result for NZ! Just getting a point - our first point at a World Cup is a huge success.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Woohoo - nice drums being blasted out of the stands! Better than those damn vuvuzelas!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Is Ronaldo the actual captain or someone injured?

Plus, Ricardo still plays for Portugual? Just seeing him makes me feel sad.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

English Dragon said:


> Easy! When someone like Ronaldo takes off his shirt it pisses people off 'cause they don't have a body like that, why do you think people hate him? It's jealousy.
> 
> Like he said people hate him because he's too good. In every way. I sound like I'm in love with him.
> 
> He better score today, hopefully a free kick.


Ronaldo's already started with the diving :no:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Dive #1 from Ronaldo. Really wish he'd cut that crap out as he's a brilliant player when he wants to be.

EDIT: lmao, like Jekyll and Hyde. Diving like a ponce one minute, almost scoring the goal of the tournament the next. He really is a match winner, still like to slap him though.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Portugal vs Arsenal is a good match so far.


Oh did I say Arsenal? I meant Portsmouth.



Wait, no, Ivory Coast.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow that was close.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

The Rated R One said:


> Dive #1 from Ronaldo. Really wish he'd cut that crap out as he's a brilliant player when he wants to be.
> 
> EDIT: lmao, like Jekyll and Hyde. Diving like a ponce one minute, almost scoring the goal of the tournament the next. He really is a match winner, still like to slap him though.


Agreed. That's why I like Messi so much - he has the skills but he doesn't lower himself to theatrics.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Took Ronaldo long enough to get that yellow card!


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

Bets on how many times Ronaldo will dive to get players booked lol

Ill go with 4 yellow cards lol.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

What about the dog act from Mendes?


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

Dinky420 said:


> Unbelievable result for NZ! Just getting a point - our first point at a World Cup is a huge success.


Decent point, NZ wasn't too bad tbf, good look for the remainder of the tournament.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

so how many people had New Zealand tied for first after the first round of games?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ivory Coast look a heck of a lot better this half. Very content with how they are playing. Portugal look dead, there was that one shot by Ronaldo, a very good one, but that's it. I'll still go with my initial thoughts, and say they are a team that revolves too much around Ronaldo. If Ivory Coast keep coming forward, they should be able to open up the scoring. Hopefully Drogba comes on.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

How many times are they going to get away with hacking Deco?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks like we're level at half time, I gotta start waking up earlier, I keep missing the first game. So Slovakia/New Zealand drew with NZ scoring in stoppage time, was it an even match? Or did NZ steal the draw?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, Portugal kind of sucks.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

this match blows.

negative football...


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Are they both playing bad? I'm starting to wonder if I shouldn't underestimate North Korea taking the second spot, they did shock the world in 66 by beating the Italians, and apparently one of their players is supposedly very good.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

How is what happened 44 years ago even relevant?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> this match blows.
> 
> negative football...


Don't see how this match "blows." It's been good so far.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Stojy said:


> How is what happened 44 years ago even relevant?


I'm just saying, we knew nothing about them then and we don't know anything about them now either. I've had them slated to get destroyed by over +3 goals against Brazil and to lose the next two games, however I think I'm severely underestimating them now.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Hoping that they keep Liedson on. That man is just fantastic at scoring in games like this.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Drogba!!! Here we go.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Are they both playing bad? I'm starting to wonder if I shouldn't underestimate North Korea taking the second spot, they did shock the world in 66 by beating the Italians, and apparently one of their players is supposedly very good.


1966 was a long time ago.... yes, I know that may be a strange statement from an Englishman.

North Korea may have one good player, but the other teams in the group have all got several.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

ColeStar said:


> 1966 was a long time ago.... yes, I know that may be a strange statement from an Englishman.
> 
> North Korea may have one good player, but the other teams in the group have all got several.


No thats an awesome statement from an Englishmen.8*D

I guess we'll just have to see, I'm guessing they'll either be half decent or they'll be jobbed out, problem is they could be a decent side and still get destroyed in their first game since they're facing Brazil.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

RKeithO said:


> Don't see how this match "blows." It's been good so far.


The 2nd half has been much better...

but you really thought that the first half was good?

No creativity, with minimal opportunities. Other than Ronaldo moment of brilliance off the post, what else happened? 

Portugal relied heavily on just Ronaldo, and forced the play through him. And Ivory Coast didn't create anything.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey maybe someone could explain this to me. There's always been one thing thats always bothered me about the world cup, what language are the players speaking when they speak to players of other teams?


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm guessing they speak a bit of everything... Correct me if I'm wrong, but was Ronaldo telling that guy who tackled him when he dived to "fuck off" in the first half.

:lmao at Ivory Coast wasting their best player. They bring on Drogba, and haven't had a decent forray forward since.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Hey maybe someone could explain this to me. There's always been one thing thats always bothered me about the world cup, what language are the players speaking when they speak to players of other teams?


That would depend entirely on what teams are playing and what languages the individual players can speak. I can imagine a lot of the time the answer will be English, but if you've a match between Francophone nations like Ivory Coast and France then they'll speak French. 

Or if, say, Italy play Netherlands, then players like Wesley Sneijder who play in Italy will communicate in Italian.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Meh not a bad match but definitely disappointing. Was really hoping for an Ivory Coast goal at the end there.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fine match. But incredibly disappointing compared to expectations.

With the talent on the field, you would have expected at least one goal.

And CIV not taking that final corner kicker....wtf? There was no time for a counter-attack. Just put it up. Very negative way to finish.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

bring on Ronnie and THE DUCK!





oh


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> Fine match. But incredibly disappointing compared to expectations.
> 
> With the talent on the field, you would have expected at least one goal.
> 
> *And CIV not taking that final corner kicker....wtf? There was no time for a counter-attack. Just put it up. Very negative way to finish.*


Indeed, was scratching my head when they played it short. Ivory Coast looked dangerous at the end. Portugal stepped it up. It was a good match I think, but yes the nil-nil hurt it. I think we will see more fight from the two against Brazil. Hopefully by then Drogba can start and go the full 90. I would say Ivory Coast looked better overall, and might be able to steal something against Brazil.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Another draw, hmm.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Is it over? I must be like 2 minutes behind you guys or something O_O I just hit the 90th minute.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> Indeed, was scratching my head when they played it short. Ivory Coast looked dangerous at the end. Portugal stepped it up. It was a good match I think, but yes the nil-nil hurt it. I think we will see more fight from the two against Brazil. Hopefully by then Drogba can start and go the full 90. I would say Ivory Coast looked better overall, and might be able to steal something against Brazil.


CIV looked much better once Drogba and Keita came on. They were impact subs.

Makes me wonder if he'll start Keita next match. I'm sure he'll start Drogba.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> bring on Ronnie and THE DUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for Pato, but I think Dunga made the right call on both of them. I was so angry last time when Parreira took so many out of form players last time. This time, by and large, the 23 men in the squad have actually had good seasons.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

It's been a dire start to the World Cup.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ColeStar said:


> I feel sorry for Pato, but I think Dunga made the right call on both of them. I was so angry last time when Parreira took so many out of form players last time. This time, by and large, the 23 men in the squad have actually had good seasons.


Which would be fine, if Ronnie was out of form. But he had a fine season with Milan, so it's just baffling.

Pato is justified...Ronnie...just a mistake.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Which would be fine, if Ronnie was out of form. But he had a fine season with Milan, so it's just baffling.
> 
> Pato is justified...Ronnie...just a mistake.


I think he had an alright season with Milan, he was good in flashes. Certainly much improved on his previous two years. However, even after having been out of the Brazil team for so long, he still seemed to have a strange feeling of apparent entitlement about being in the World Cup squad.

I was actually cheerleading for his inclusion earlier in the season, but then I thought about how well Brazil have done without him and decided there was no real need to risk the disharmony.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

CDV looked far better than Portugal, who were creatively bankrupt. Hopefully CDV can scrape a draw against Brazil, at least then Portugal will have to face a real Brazil team in the last match.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Disappointed Eboue didn't try to stab someone earlier. Thought for sure Mendes was hospital-bound after that cruncher. Was expecting more from that headcase.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Portugal played way too conservative. 
Deco was good untill their idiot manager thought it was too risky that Deco go off like that and brings in another holder.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Andy3000 said:


> Disappointed Eboue didn't try to stab someone earlier. Thought for sure Mendes was hospital-bound after that cruncher. *Was expecting more from that headcase.*




Ha ha was actually just about to comment on this!


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

CANT EVEN HEAR THE NATIONAL ANTHEMS WITH THOSE STUPID FUCKIN HORNS


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

north korean player crying during the national anthem, shame we dont see that kind of passion from other players.
then again, he might be thinking what will happen if they get hammered and has to go home and face ''Mr. Ronry''.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> north korean player crying during the national anthem, shame we dont see that kind of passion from other players.
> then again, he might be thinking what will happen if they get hammered and has to go home and face ''Mr. Ronry''.


:lmao


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao The commentators could just say any random syllables when a Korean player is on the ball, and we'd just have to take their word for it. I have a sneaking suspicion they're doing just that... :hmm:

Korea aren't lying down, which is good. Robinho looks lively, and Brazil are playing some really beautiful football at times, as is to be expected.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

A NK fan is holding a sign saying...

Kim Jong-il thinks I'm at work

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

N. Korea look fairly decent on the ball but its almost impossible to see them getting anything, unfortunately.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> A NK fan is holding a sign saying...
> 
> Kim Jong-il thinks I'm at work
> 
> :lmao


That's hilarious. I bet a tenner he will be hung by sundown.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Say if North Korea were to win, would that be the biggest upset in World Cup history?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> That's hilarious. I bet a tenner he will be hung by sundown.


Haha nah, wait till he goes home.

Korea have been good. I was expecting them to be the worst team here, or definitely up there but they've looked OK so far.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> A NK fan is holding a sign saying...
> 
> Kim Jong-il thinks I'm at work
> 
> :lmao


Haha thats epic, risky as fuck though!


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Is the referee blind? That was clearly a corner kick


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I swear to God if I hear Tyldesley say 'thats not how he dreamt it last night' when someone fucks up I will murder him.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Stevencc said:


> That's hilarious. I bet a tenner he will be hung by sundown.


:lmao

Some of this football is very fun to watch, tbh. Still goalless, surprisingly, and if North Korea can hang on til the half, they'll have done well, imo. Fair play to them, I was expecting a massacre.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Enigma said:


> I swear to God if I hear Tyldesley say 'thats not how he dreamt it last night' when someone fucks up I will murder him.


:lmao

I'm with you on that one. If I hear another commentator look at a Japanese or Korean manager and say something about him not having a sense of humour I will do the same thing.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Melvisboy said:


> :lmao
> 
> Some of this football is very fun to watch, tbh. Still goalless, surprisingly, and if North Korea can hang on til the half, they'll have done well, imo. Fair play to them, I was expecting a massacre.


There might be one if they go home empty handed :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm actually shocked we didn't see a Brazil goal in the first half. Such a low scoring opening round. North Korea have held better than we all expected. Hope to see Dani Alves in the game in the second half.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

half time 0-0, wasn't expecting that scoreline but fairplay to N. Korea.
Their number 9 looks decent.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

I hope North Korea win.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd like to see North Korea draw here, but I also wouldn't mind a good thumping by Brazil. Getting sick of the Germany hype, give someone else a chance :side:


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I actually bet on a draw in the world cup predictor. Mainly because a Brazil win is only worth 5 points. So come on Korea - but please don't score!


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

Praying for a 0-0 draw lol, hope to see N-Korea hang on and upset the world


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, PRK are doing very well. They have really fast feet, although they seem to be sticking to defence most of the time, which is good.

This match has been very good so far.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Both teams have been doing very well so far. I have to admit that I didn't expect much from Korea. I'm hoping to see some goals during the second half though. I'm tired of draws all the time!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I want a draw b/c I dislike Brazil. Germany hype ftw~!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

NK is playing some great defense. Very compact.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nobody knowing anything North Korea was to their benefit. Korea DPR is bending, but they are not breaking.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> NK is playing some great defense. Very compact.


Agreed - I hope they can last another 45.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> NK is playing some great defense. Very compact.


Did you see what they showed at halftime? They are putting a wall around Kaka and anyone Brazil want to play to. I agree with Steve McManaman they are stubborn defensively which has worked quite well. I don't think they will survive the Group of Death, but they sure as hell can make all the other teams drop points. Lets see how the game carries on.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Brazil clearly need Kleberson~!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Uh-oh - Free kick


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Goal for Brazil!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Damnit


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Boo...


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao What a special goal, loved the commentators thinking it came off the keeper just because of the pure impossibility of scoring from there.  Brilliant finish. Fight back Korea, FIGHT BACK!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Great goal, beautiful.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

bad positioning by the goalkeeper but did maicon mean it though? hmmm


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

How. Did. Fabiano. Miss.

That was his fault, obviously, not the ball's so much, but it did remind me of how light these balls are. :hmm: Does annoy me how so many shots go over, tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm beginning to see the effects of this new ball. Its stupid.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow - world's most flexible man.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

full sprint rocket at that angle?

wow.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I think he meant to cross it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Enigma said:


> I'm beginning to see the effects of this new ball. Its stupid.


Im sure Rob Green agrees with you


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I have to agree that this ball is a joke. Too light - the free kicks and long passes in this tournament are proof of this. It's a shame - that's probably why the goal count is so low so far.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

GOAL for North Korea!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

2-1! O_O


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Good goal as well!


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

FT: 2-1, the NK goal was unexpected, Portugal and Ivory Coast are gonna make Brazil suffer.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Portugal and Ivory Coast must be pretty worried now, North Korea isn't going to job to them easy, hell North Korea might even beat them.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Fairplay to DPR Korea, they were good value for the result. I wouldn't fancy Portugal's chances of breaking down this side, especially if they remain as committed as they are.

And having made a 6-0 prediction, I shall now crawl back into my shell.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Really is the Group of Death, tbh, now that North Korea aren't going to roll over. Looking forward to just about every game in this group now.  Decent performance by Korea, spirited is the word, I think. Lovely finish by [unpronounceable name].

Brazil played some lovely football, but there were probably below par overall. Both goals were fantastic, though.


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

Great props to N Korea. They certainly did well against the former 5 time world champion.

Gotta hope Ivory Coast & Portugal will give Brazil a tough time


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

All these teams that have had poor performances so far - England, Brazil, Italy, France, Argentina - will pick up easily in the next games. Brazil will blitz their group, they were more confident at the end.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Great second half! I'm looking forward to seeing more of North Korea. They should be happy that Brazil had some difficulty against them. It goes to show that they're quite good as a team. Brazil isn't the easiest team to play against BUT North Korea played very well against the five time champions.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

They showed a replay of Maicons goal on RTE and i reckon he ment it.He struck it by puttin his foot straight threw the ball.Not by wrapping his foot around it as you would normally do if attempting a cross!


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

I hope tomorrow we can defeat Honduras!


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Save Us.Charisma said:


> I hope tomorrow we can defeat Honduras!


Gonna be tough kiddo.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm strangely hyped for Chile/Honduras. Don't know why.

Expecting Spain to tear apart Switzerland, but we've expected that a few times already this tournament, and Germany are the only team that have really run riot as of yet, tbh.

After that, we've come full circle, and it's time for the second set of group matches. Lush. South Africa vs Uruguay will have a brilliant yet loud atmosphere, no doubt, and I could see South Africa nicking it after they looked so lively and Uruguay looked so poor last time out.

I'll do my proper predo's in the morning... at home all day tomorrow, HD-TV, perfect World Cup viewing experience...  Night all.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I've given up hope for a total demolition of the jobber teams. 

I can watch games every day now with no revision  Technically I have an exam next week but I'm going to structure my revision around the games.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

North Korea played surprisingly well. Really excited for this group.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Melvisboy said:


> I'm strangely hyped for Chile/Honduras. Don't know why.
> 
> Expecting Spain to tear apart Switzerland, but we've expected that a few times already this tournament, and Germany are the only team that have really run riot as of yet, tbh.
> 
> ...


Haha...perfect day isn't it? I've got the same


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Dear Leader can inspire them to 2nd place.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> They showed a replay of Maicons goal on RTE and i reckon he ment it.He struck it by puttin his foot straight threw the ball.Not by wrapping his foot around it as you would normally do if attempting a cross!


He attempted to fire it across the goal so you would put your foot through it, and i reckon he didn't mean it because he took his eye off the ball and looked across and he was too off balance to feel confident enough to shoot when he had players lining up. Only person who really knows is himself im just going on what I saw.

Anyway great game and tomorrow while north korea are catching the eye i hope they have some good odds to lose every game, can't see them playing that well again and can see a more comfortable portugal win and a scrappy ivory coast win. Is it just me or does it look like they dont have a clue where they are, the final whistle went and the manager just looked blank and didnt know what do! 
And for the people who watched james cordens show after do you think the guy who fell during the match from the stand is like half dead? he fell a fair way!!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm rooting for the Koreans to emerge as runners up in the group of death. Then hopefully they can beat Spain and job to Italy in the quarter finals. :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing how the Chileans do tomorrow. They are one of the few teams in the tournament who go out of their way to try and play exciting football and they play a unusual system, 3-1-3-3. Alexis Sanchez is usually good to watch, can be frustrating though. It will be very interesting to see how they fare and I hope they can get out of their group.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm kinda hoping the Swiss manage to keep a 0-0 draw so they can retain their world cup record of never conceding a goal.

Edit: Woops nevermind, for some reason I thought 2006 was the Swiss's first World Cup, it wasn't.


----------



## mceja103 (Jul 13, 2009)

Burkarl said:


> Its because of PG. You know that XD


I read on another forum that it was because sometimes players wear t-shirts with "rogue" sponsors on them - for example, there was this one guy playing for Livorno who took his playing shirt off and was wearing a Che Guevara T-shirt underneath.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Ex64 said:


> Gonna be tough kiddo.


Indeed.

But I trust in Sanchez, Suazo and Fernandez. Also, Honduras got injured three forwards (David Suazo is one hell of a player).

In Chile there's a big expectation and hope for our team specially because Bielsa plays with a 3-1-3-3 so there's a possibility to score goals after goals.

After Honduras, Switzerland and Spain will be really really tough.

(Sorry for my bad english).


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Can't wait to see Spain play tomorrow.

GOGO SPAIN!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad I got up for last night's game. It was fantastic, and probably my second favorite after Germany vs. Australia. North Korea played like fucking champions, especially since I wasn't expecting anything out of them. Their defence was extreme tight and the players that played mid-field were quick as cats. Maicon's goal pretty much found the opening in the negligence of the players/goalkeeper. The defenders stopped short, expecting an out and the goalie was hardly prepping himself. The second goal was legit, as Korea should've been able to play that to a stop but they were focused too much on offence by that point that the defenders just couldn't make a wall in time.

Liked that they scored a goal. Really inspiring, especially that guy who's called the 'Asian Rooney'. Had some good plays on the attack. So yeah, really liked the match loads.

I"m expecting another German like performance from Spain tonight, by virtue of the result I mean and not the actual playmaking. I think Spain is more of a straightforward team, so expect goals that break through the defence and not the strategic assaults that Germans delivered.

Chile vs. Honduras is hard to predict as I don't know much about either team. I'll still watch it though. Haven't missed a game so far.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I would say Chile, as they finished second impressively just under Brazil in their region. Chile I hear is a nice attacking team as well, so they may not take the "I'll settle for a draw" mentality. Honduras qualified at the death, thanks to the U.S. drawing with Costa Rica at stoppage time. But hey, this World Cup has thwarted all predictions so could go either way.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Aside from Mexico/South Africa and Brazil/North Korea, all the games have been incredibly depressing. NZ/Slovakia was decent too I guess, but none of the other games have been anything like I imagined. Also doesnt help when there is no atmosphere thanks to those fucking vuvzuela's.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I don't get why people expect so much out of first round games. They all shit their pants so of course you're gonna get close games. It'll all get better from now on, when three points really get vital.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> Heskey: "I had an open goal but still I didn't score. I could kick myself."
> Capello: "I wouldn't bother. You'd probably miss."
> 
> Rob Green has trained today and in 3 hours he had 4,000 shots fired at him and did not concede a single goal. Tomorrow, him and Heskey will train with the rest of the squad.
> ...


i love this site


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Is it wrong that I laughed hard at the Hitler joke? :hmm:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> i love this site


:lmao at the ones about England and Green :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Is it wrong that I laughed hard at the Hitler joke?


Nope, I too LOL'd pretty hard.

The second last one is just awful tho, the rest are good.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^Yea that wasn't funny at all. :no:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

some neat jokes there 8*D

looking forward to see spain play, and see what they can produce.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Really looking forward to Chile and Honduras.

Having seen Honduras twice...I think they're going to go up on it. Especially with Spain in the group, and that automatic loss. Can't play it safe vs Chile.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Goooooooood morning!

Chile 2-0 Honduras, I fancy their formation but apart from that it's a guess
Spain 0-0 Switzerland, to shock us all
South Africa 1-0 Uruguay, sending the masses freakin' crazy


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

IMO, the most impressive teams thus far have been:

1) Germany
2) South Korea
3) Brazil
4) Netherlands
5) Ghana


What does everyone else think?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Germany
Brazil
The Koreas


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Germany
South Korea
Brazil
Ghana
North Korea

Tbh. Didn't see Netherlands, unfortunately. Argentina were underwhelming, but they were against a very energetic Nigerian side, and it was down to their keeper that it stayed 1-0, so it's not like either side were awful. England weren't France-level disappointing, but certainly particular areas of their game could have been better. Teams like Greece and Algeria just haven't looked bright enough to go anywhere.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Chile 2-0 Honduras
Spain 2-1 Switzerland
South Africa 1-1 Uruguay


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Germany
> Brazil
> The Koreas



How could I forget North Korea? fpalm

They were great last night, I don't think Brazil played badly. Even supporting Brazil, I was happy to see the Koreans score a goal. They certainly deserved it for all their efforts.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chile 2-1 Honduras
Spain 3-0 Switzerland
South Africa 1-0 Uruguay


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Germany have looked the most impressive team (for which I'm very happy. Hopefully Klose gets a bit more accurate as time goes). North Korea played the most inspiring game of football I've seen in a VERY long time.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Pumped up!

Just a few minutes!!!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Chile 2-2 Honduras
Spain 3-0 Switzerland
South Africa 1-0 Uruguay


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Chile:

1. Bravo (C)
3. Ponce.
4. Isla.
6. Carmona.
7. Sanchez.
8. Vidal.
10. Valdivia.
14. Mati Fernandez.
15. Beausejour.
17. Gary Medel.
20. Millar.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

North Korea have got some good players, shame they didn't have any luck with the group because they would've had a good chance to go through otherwise after last night. What goes on in that country though is madness, didn't realise how bad it was until I read that their 'fans' in the stadium were Chinese people paid to dress up & support the team.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

can see 3 wins today! as that ever happened yet? 
chile 2-1
spain 2-0
uruguay 1-0


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Also that Hitler joke was historically incorrect :side:


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Jonn said:


> North Korea have got some good players, shame they didn't have any luck with the group because they would've had a good chance to go through otherwise after last night. What goes on in that country though is madness, didn't realise how bad it was until I read that their 'fans' in the stadium were Chinese people paid to dress up & support the team.


Really? I thought Clive Tyldesley was just making a stupid joke. Jeez, that really is crazy.

But I agree with you. They did a good job last night, and if it wasn't for them being in the Group of Death, they could have easily reached the next round. Unfortunately for them, I don't see them scraping wins against the other two teams. We shall see.

Chile/Honduras should start soon - I haven't been watching the coverage, I've been making a fat guy on SvR while I wait.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, Chile lining up 3-3-1-3!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> Wow, Chile lining up 3-3-1-3!


Yeah they did throughout qualifying. Been looking forward to seeing how it works in action here.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Both sides are playing some pretty sexy attacking football, but it's fair to say the referee is having an off-day. Some shocking decisions in the giving and not giving of fouls, plus the fact that I'm fairly sure he just booked _the wrong player._ Idiot.

As I was saying, both teams, when they get going, play some really entertaining football. Some brilliant one-touch passes and the like...

GOAL FOR CHILE, and what a goal it was. Brilliant attacking football, an absolute joy to watch them.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Really liking Alexis Sanchez. Looks really exciting.

This is probably the most entertaining game yet.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Really liking this Chile team. But they need to do better with the chances they're given though, or we're gonna have a New-Zealand scenario.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:shocked: what a save!


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

What a save by the Honduras keeper


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Some crazy stuff going on here.  Great game to watch, exciting football. No clue how the guy missed his diving header, but admittedly it was a good save. I don't agree with the commentator saying Chile might rue the miss, Honduras have shown very little chance of hitting back, tbh. I expect that Chile will score again, there's still over 20 minutes on the clock.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hey look, Kofi Kingston just subbed in. :side:


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Chile should have 3 by now. Great end to end action though. Chile are slicing open gaps at will but just can't get a good shot on goal. Not sure how good the Swiss are, but thinking Chile might get through this group in second place.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Switzerland won their European qualifying group, but when you know Greece came second in that group, you know that's really not a big reference.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Plus the fact that Spain's squad is ridiculously stacked, to the point that guys like Fabregas don't start. If memory serves they have a massive winning streak, too, so I can't see Switzerland beating them. At all. Spain are favourites for a reason.

Honduras/Chile is very nearly over now. Chile should have won by much more, at least 3, but they got the three points, so I doubt they'll complain.

Hold that thought, Honduras pressing. Nah, it's over. 

That Martinez guy IS Kofi Kingston, tbh.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Right result. Secretly rooting for Chile. They play an exciting brand of football.

Looking forward to seeing Spain. Germany have definitely been the most impressive so far, but that was probably exacerbated by Australia's truly appalling defensive structure. 

Wikipedia indicates Spain have lost one out of their last 47, with this streak including a 15-game win streak and they are now on a 12-game winning streak. Wow.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Got Brazil's starting line-up right yesterday, I don't know what Spain's will be though...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Casillas, Sergio Ramos, Pique, Puyol, Capdevila, Busquets, Iniesta, Alonso, Xavi, Silva AND Villa

Me thinks.

Hoping for a Germany type win, I think we all deserve to see some goals.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I thought Chile would advance to knock out stages before World Cup started, they do look like a good side, and will give teams a good battle.

Alexis Sanchez look like a good talent, always gave Chile great width on the right wing, and had pace and creativity as well, another player who looks like he might leave for another club this summer.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Nope, I too LOL'd pretty hard.
> 
> The second last one is just awful tho, the rest are good.


I laughed hardest at that one.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Excited to see Spain in action.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Holy crap. The Swiss would be quite happy about the fact Torres and Fabregas aren't starting... until they find out it's because they're not good enough to start.  Either way, their team looks like they could run riot on Switzerland, but I guess we'll find out now whether or not they'll choke like they've done before. Based on their team sheet and their win-loss record recently alone, I'd say... no. They'll destroy Switzerland.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

On a side note, Torres looks sexy with his new short hair.

I still wish it was Valdes over Casillas. Hopefully Casillas can try to keep clean sheets, something he failed to do at Madrid for the most part.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh fucking hell, I had Fabregas and Albiol in my dream team. Ass.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Howard Webb as the official, with his two English linesman. Excellent stuff, let's hope he has a good one.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Spains Bench would have a good chance of winning the tournament!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*Iker Casillas (Real Madrid), Jose Manuel 'Pepe' Reina (Liverpool), Victor Valdes (Barcelona).

Raul Albiol (Real Madrid), Alvaro Arbeloa (Real Madrid), Joan Capdevila (Villarreal), Carlos Marchena (Valencia), Gerard Pique (Barcelona), Carles Puyol (Barcelona), Sergio Ramos (Real Madrid). 


Xabier Alonso (Real Madrid), Sergio Busquets (Barcelona), Cesc Fabregas (Arsenal), Andres Iniesta (Barcelona), Javier Martinez (Athletic Bilbao), David Silva (Valencia), Xavi Hernandez (Barcelona).


Jesus Navas (Sevilla), Juan Manuel Mata (Valencia), Pedro Rodriguez (Barcelona), Fernando Llorente (Athletic Bilbao), Fernando Torres (Liverpool), David Villa (Valencia). *

You could make 2 teams there capable of winning the tournament on their own!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

:lmao at how one sided this is already.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

my prediction - Spain to have 80% of possession by the end of the match :side:


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

CORNER TO SWITZERLAND

It's the only thing they'll get all game at this rate... :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Jesus Christ this is dull. A couple of pointless shorts from Ramos and Silva, and the Swiss have been ball chasing most of the time. Spain should give them the ball just to make it interesting.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Kizza said:


> Jesus Christ this is dull. A couple of pointless shorts from Ramos and Silva, and the Swiss have been ball chasing most of the time. Spain should give them the ball just to make it interesting.


It sure is. This world cup has been weird like that so far. The only team that has done anything exciting has been Germany. Well, at least the second round kicks in tonight, hopefully the teams will play with more urgency.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I really like Spain's players, but I still reckon this tournament will be taken by Brazil or Germany.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Switzerland looking the stronger so far...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, I really hate Spain.
Puyol = card-waving little shit
Busquets = lanky card-waving, diving, cheat
Xavi = another card-waving little shit
Fabregas = just a prick
Iniesta = another card-waver

I hate the wankfest that surrounds that team.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

I had to have one cheap player to complete my dream team and weirdly i chose senderos! if spain beat them by 5 i will be so happy
but if they hang on for a draw i think i'll cry


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Villa made a big mistake not taking that shot there. A decent first half, Spain dominated. I would say bring in Fabregas because you wanna bring in a midfielder who scores often. Probably sub him in for Iniesta. I think Torres may get the day off, if Spain can open up the scoring, which surprisingly hasn't happened yet. Good thing is, hopefully its the first round that's cursed in terms of goal and entertainment and it hopefully will end with this game.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Spain will produce once Torres and Fabregas are on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rockhead quick Spain aren't looking too hot, no one's looking, change teams.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Christ, I really hate Spain.
> Puyol = card-waving little shit
> *Busquets = lanky card-waving, diving, cheat*
> Xavi = another card-waving little shit
> ...


You'll love this then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

impossible to hate biscuits after this


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Rockhead quick Spain aren't looking too hot, no one's looking, change teams.


Nope :side:

And the worst Busquets incident was with Inter.







EDIT- Damn


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

God I hate that aspect of soccer. The diving and the faking, it makes a mockery out of an otherwise competitive and fun sport.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Haha that's hilarious to look back at now, but with that game on a knife edge and me supporting Inter, I was steaming when I saw that at the time.

However, the all-time prize still remains with one Rivaldo Vítor Borba Ferreira:


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Goal for Switzerland!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

YES. SOMETHING FINALLY HAPPENED~!

1-0 SWITZERLAND~!


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

ahahahhahahhahahah switzerlanddd


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Poor Pique


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

What the hell?! O_O I get out of the shower and the Swiss are celebrating!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Wtf? :shocked:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
c'mon Switzerland, hold out!!!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Come on Switzerland, take the group, force Spain vs. Brazil in round 2! Please!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Come on Switzerland, take the group, force Spain vs. Brazil in round 2! Please!


Brazil will burn Spain, whenever they face them.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow wow wow. Awesome stuff, upsets ftw. Hold on Switzerland, this could be very impressive.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TORRES AND THE NEW HAIRCUT~!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Torres! Expect a tie at the worst.

lmao @ the 'please come to United' sign btw.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Meh, Torres without the blonde hair just isn't Torres.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Did the BBC just get that wrong there, swear box said Silva/Buquests on & Torres/Navas off? Maybe was just me

If Switzland can hold on, and with Spain pushing on to get a goal, they could hit Spain on the break, this could make for good last 30 or so minutes.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Lol @ the shots on goal at 14 - 2 yet they're losing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. WTF is going on?


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Did the BBC just get that wrong there, swear box said Silva/Buquests on & Torres/Navas off? Maybe was just me


Nah, you're right. The graphic had the Off and On symbols the wrong way around.

Also, maybe now Alan Shearer will better understand why this is the Group of Death according to the FIFA rankings.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

This is great, first North Korea put on an impressive showing against favorites Brazil, now second favorites Spain are losing to Switzerland.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Goddamn Xabi Alonso!!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

What a shot that was by Alonso!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow what a strike...unlucky.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh My! Alonso!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alonso  so close.

Torres has created chances since he's come on but he's been wasteful.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

ColeStar said:


> Nah, you're right. The graphic had the Off and On symbols the wrong way around.


Thought so

Was disappointed by Silva, soon as Navas has come on, his given Spain width and taken his full back on, no surprise when Torres is on as well, Villa and co come more alive in the attacking sense, they look a far better team Spain when 2 are up front imo.

Can sense another goal comming very soon.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Come on switzerland hang on


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

NO! How did the Swiss guy miss?  He did practically the entire Spanish defence!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck, Swiss almost in again. should've scored.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

OMG!!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a feeling they will regret that miss


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Melvisboy said:


> NO! How did the Swiss guy miss?


My thoughts exactly. What a chance though.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I've really enjoyed this match. It hasn't been the way most of us expected, but I've loved it - especially the second half.

Look at this though, so many good players that Fabregas doesn't even get off the bench! :O


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Fabregas will have to get used to sitting on the bench if he moves to Barca


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

now this is a proper world cup game, entertaining stuff.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

^That pic of Sarah Michelle Gellar from Cruel Intentions, Stojy? Great movie.

So taken 2 the last two games in the final group, for the games to livin up. This could be great final 10-15 minutes tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Pedro on? What? Why?

FABREGAS IS RIGHT THERE~! WE NEED SOME BECKHAM EXPRESSIONS FOR THIS.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Pedro on? What? Why?
> 
> FABREGAS IS RIGHT THERE~! WE NEED SOME BECKHAM EXPRESSIONS FOR THIS.


But they're looking for a goal. Pedro is second striker type player, Fabregas is a midfielder. Bringing on Pedro makes more sense in this particular situation. Or even another attacking player like Mata.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

The Monster said:


> ^That pic of Sarah Michelle Gellar from Cruel Intentions, Stojy? Great movie.
> 
> So taken 2 the last two games in the final group, for the games to livin up. This could be great final 10-15 minutes tbh.


You clearly know your stuff. Damn straight it's from Cruel Intentions, as is my user title.

I've still been disappointed with the game, as it took seventy five minutes to get exciting.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Torres was SO close just then... 

Not far from the end. C'mon Switzerland, make things interesting, just hang on...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Navas, you'd think he'd be able to put in 1 decent cross


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Torres just isn't fit enough


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Torres' first touch is shit.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Stojy said:


> You clearly know your stuff. Damn straight it's from Cruel Intentions, as is my user title.
> 
> I've still been disappointed with the game, as it took seventy five minutes to get exciting.


One of my favourite films Cruel Intentions.

True as a whole not been great game but when you consider what came before it, then you have to say been a great 2nd half.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

FIVE MINUTES??? What? They could WIN the damn game in that time... Geez, anyone would think God doesn't support humble Switzerland...


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

5 minutes of stoppage time!? Are you fucking serious!?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

5 minutes?!? what a crock of shit.
surprise, surprise Howard Webb is in charge.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Five more minutes of the Spaniards being embarrassed? I like it.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

tense......


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Great result for the Swiss. It seems that Spain are unable to handle being labelled as favourites. Very good defence by Switzerland


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

full time.
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FUCK YOU SPAIN!!! :flip


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

FINAL WHISTLE. Switzerland 1-0 Spain, holy shit. Wow.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

WELL DONE SWITZERLAND!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

YES!! ITS OVER!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Spain were rubbish in the last 15 minutes. They had possession, territory but no decent chances.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> 5 minutes?!? what a crock of shit.
> surprise, surprise Howard Webb is in charge.


He must think the team in red is Man United.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well Brazil's winning this Cup :side:

The defending is a load of shit. Swiss got like three good chances, and could have scored on all three. Now with Chile and Swiss with 3 points, it looks too hard for Spain to advance. Bright side is we got a shock in this under impressive first round.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Another shit performance from a top team. Has been a shit cup so far


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the bottlers might be back


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

WOW SOMETHING (REMOTELY) INTERESTING HAPPENED.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Awesome way to end the first lot of group games.

Of all the pot 1 teams to lose their first game, Spain would of been the team that I was sure was going to start with a win.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

This by far has been the shittest world cup in history, I guess argentina or brazil will bask in glory this year, As for switzerland, if they keep this up i wouldnt be surprised to see them go a long way. Suck shit to spain, go's to show good players aren't everything if you do not know how to use them.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Well Brazil's winning this Cup :side:
> 
> The defending is a load of shit. Swiss got like three good chances, and could have scored on all three. Now with Chile and Swiss with 3 points, it looks too hard for Spain to advance. Bright side is we got a shock in this under impressive first round.


Two wins would put them through. In fact, they could go through with 4 points depending on what the other teams do.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hooray Spain lost, I'm fed up of Spain, Barca etc thinking they will win everything and buy anything


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Well Brazil's winning this Cup :side:
> 
> The defending is a load of shit. Swiss got like three good chances, and could have scored on all three. *Now with Chile and Swiss with 3 points, it looks too hard for Spain to advance.* Bright side is we got a shock in this under impressive first round.


hardly. get 2 wins and they're fine.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

That match was awesome. Korea DPR were great against Brazil yesterday, but the Swiss were beyond superb tonight. It's tough to patiently defend for 90 minutes (and 5, WTF?)but they did so and deserve all the credit.

As for Spain beating Chile, I wouldn't want to bet on it. It seems likely right now, but just two hours ago everyone was trying to guess how many goals Spain would past Switzerland.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Spain will still make it through. They only lost by a goal and two wins will put them through and a win/draw certainly could as well. They absolutely dominated possession, but just couldn't score. Recurring theme of this world cup. Was hoping to finally see some scoring this game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Meh, yeah they should still advance harder though. But get your damn defensive errors fixed! Not a start anyone expected.

Spain reminiscing Barcelona on a very bad day. Beautiful passing and such, but lacking finishing.

Well anyways got a South Africa game soon, should be entertaining. Hopefully they come out with a victory.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I enjoyed Pique getting kicked in the face for some reason.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Honduras were pretty shocking earlier, I see no reason why Spain can't beat them, so that's three points in the bag. I fancy an explosive Chile over Switzerland, though they both were very good today. Spain will go through with Chile, after seeing them both today, imo. Spain can't lose to both Chile and Honduras too, so I fancy them to go through, though I'm hoping for them to qualify second, and give us Spain/Brazil in the round of 16 instead of the Final, as many people have predicted.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Switzerland played awesome. Perect style to defeat Spain.

Spain should be able to beat Chile and smash Honduras though, I don't see them having the mentality of the Swiss. 

Spain will still finish top I think.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Spain/Chile is the nail biter. I hope its either Chile or Swiss and Spain that go through. Start Fabregas next time see where that goes. He's got a great scoring record with Arsenal, Iniesta scores once in a blue moon. Go for winning and less beautiful play.

France/Mexico is also a big game tomorrow. I think Mexico win, on the count of I don't think Domenech got smart in 6 days.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

All hail DPR and the Swiss for making the Cup exciting again! :side:

Awesome stuff since yesterday. Looking forward to Uru/RSA. That will clear the mess in Group A and show us what "Bafana Bafana" is.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Biggest Upset in the history of our sport.

WTF happened to Spain?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

perucho1990 said:


> Biggest Upset in the history of our sport.
> 
> WTF happened to Spain?


Not really, I never understood why Spain were put on such a pedastal, they are just a team of good players who could easily be broken down tactically, and Switzerland are a team of decent players who can execute a gameplan to perfection. A Swiss win wasn't that shocking


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

perucho1990 said:


> Biggest Upset in the history of our sport.
> 
> WTF happened to Spain?


how did i miss this extremely embarrassing post.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

What would you guys say is the biggest upset in world cup history? I've always thought of Uruguay vs. Brazil from 1950.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Crappy ref.

But it was a great win. Good game for Vidal, Fernandez, Sanchez and Valdivia.

I hope we can defeat Switzerland on monday!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Come on Uruguay! I've got my joker on this.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> What would you guys say is the biggest upset in world cup history? I've always thought of Uruguay vs. Brazil from 1950.


England never winning it is pretty upsetting.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Enigma said:


> England never winning it is pretty upsetting.




.....1966?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Didn't make it up for the first two games today. Shame cause I hear Spain/Switzerland was very good.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice shot!


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

GOLAZO

What a shot by Forlan


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

FORLAN! Best goal of the tournament so far, we were owed one. Absolute cracker, 1-0 to Uruguay. It really WAS about time that we got a decent goal from outside the box...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That was wicked from Forlan. Think the slight deflection was the cause of the dip, but great anyways. South Africa were disappointing. 

For tomorrow's game Juan Sebastian Veron has been ruled out for Argentina, and Maxi Rodriguez in place. I pray for one of these.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Forlan's goal was pretty special, little lucky with the deflection.



Melvisboy said:


> .....1966?


You know what I meant.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Just checking.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Another poor ref!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh dear god no.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Red card! Khune is distraught.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam Switzerland upset Spain, didn't watch it who scored?>


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Suarez is a slimy little git.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I feel so sorry for Khune, that must be devastating. It's just what the lawbook says, but it feels really harsh on him, just because of how much I wanted the Bafana Bafana to do well. 

I really hope they don't score. Damn, he was onside, too.

Do your country proud, keeper. Come on.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

KnightMace said:


> Dam Switzerland upset Spain, didn't watch it who scored?>


Fernandes


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I've seen quite a lot of SA girls on the TV and quite a lot of them would get it IMO.

Forlan scores. Look at that beautiful flowing hair


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Good pen. I feel sorry for South Africa though.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Fuck me, the faces of those Africans is devastating, seeing them walk out of the stadium with their flags is so sad. Uruguay probably deserved it, but by god, the support for the Bafana Bafana is amazing still. Keep blowing those vuvuzelas, guys.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

No need to give him a red though. Penalty is enough, maybe a yellow but not a red. And we finally got wifi at the house. So happy about that because almost a week between games sucked. Can only go on so many safari's.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

We are now closer to the end of this vuvuzela bullshit.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Hazzard said:


> We are now closer to the end of this vuvuzela bullshit.


Unless they decide to blow them even harder in protest! Ignore the sexual innuendo - I couldn't find a different way to word it.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Jboc15 said:


> No need to give him a red though. Penalty is enough, maybe a yellow but not a red. And we finally got wifi at the house. So happy about that because almost a week between games sucked. Can only go on so many safari's.


Lawbook says he had to go, no two ways about it. It was only a small nick on the leg, and so it seems harsh, but he denied a goal-scoring opportunity in the penalty area, and hence, it was a definite red card offence. Sucks like hell, but the referee had absolutely no option in a professional, World Cup match.

3-0. Massive, massive heat for the Uruguayans. They're really over in that 'buzzkill' gimmick, it seems.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Was it really worthy of a red card? He _barely_ touched his foot on the replay. Terrible dive.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Clear penalty, red was fair too. this thread, dear me.


oh and i still obviously love him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It shouldn't have got to the stage of the penalty. When the first shot came in, Suarez was onside, but Cavani actually touched it during the deflection, by then Suarez was offside.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Was pen imo, hard to take for South Africa and there fans, but Uruguay deserved the win, Forlan a wonderfull player to, have him back at United any day of the week to be fair.

My bet on Uruguay to finish top and Mexico to finish 2nd, at 14 to 1 at the end of May looks good, just need Mexico to beat France tommorrow, which is not out of the question by any means.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

I know what the book says and I still think its a bs rule. If you give the pk, no need to give a red and it was pretty week to begin with. Still have hope that SA can make it through.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I've seen quite a lot of SA girls on the TV and quite a lot of them would get it IMO.
> 
> Forlan scores. Look at that beautiful flowing hair


Have fun with the AIDS 8*D


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Have fun with the AIDS 8*D


And shagging her whilst her 8 children watch after doing a hard days work.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Suarez was clearly looking for that penalty, he brought his foot down into contact with the keeper and his fall to the ground was Oscar-worthy.



Alcoholic said:


> Have fun with the AIDS 8*D





Word said:


> And shagging her whilst her 8 children watch after doing a hard days work.


How funny, you took a common stereotype and failed at making it funny. Try again.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Contact was clear as day. Penalty was clear as day.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Ive been to South Africa and my stereotype is true. No matter what they say on the tele about South Africa being amazing and whatnot are completely wrong. Its an absolute shit hole.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

South Africa is a horrible place. It's like one of the most dangerous places on earth, no?

I was thinking the ref might get kidnapped or stabbed or something.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

So I was thinking there's a good chance the Swiss might take H1. Perhaps we'll see a repeat of 1966 and North Korea will beat them and make it to the Quarter Finals. And as the resident Italy mark, I can't help but jump for joy as they now have an easy path to the semi-finals whereas before I felt they were doomed to lose to Spain in the Quarter Finals.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Marcelo Bielsa is drooling at the chance to eliminate Spain. 


I think Chile have the squad to do it.

I hope we beat France tomorrow and the idiot manager Aguirre puts in Chicharito


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> So I was thinking there's a good chance the Swiss might take H1. Perhaps we'll see a repeat of 1966 and North Korea will beat them and make it to the Quarter Finals. And as the resident Italy mark, I can't help but jump for joy as they now have an easy path to the semi-finals whereas before I felt they were doomed to lose to Spain in the Quarter Finals.


If the Swiss can beat Spain, they can beat any team at this World Cup, especially Italy.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

^^^^ Italy are very defensive, unlike Spain. That would be a very different encounter.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Uruguay was awesome tbh. Heels tho.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> ^^^^ Italy are very defensive, unlike Spain. That would be a very different encounter.


Swiss have showed me more potential than Italy have. They can definitely beat them.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Word said:


> Ive been to South Africa and my stereotype is true. No matter what they say on the tele about South Africa being amazing and whatnot are completely wrong. Its an absolute shit hole.


It may not be the nicest looks wise but the people here have been amazing. They could not be nicer or willing to help us. It has been a fantastic trip so far and I will be sad to leave next Thursday. Love South Africa.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

what Im praying for tomorrow is for mexico to beat france which would leave france on 1 point.
then mexico and uruguay will only need a draw in their last game against each other to progress and france cant do anything but watch them play out a drab 0-0 draw and those french fucks are sent packing 

(yeah, Im still bitter :no: )


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Stevencc said:


> ^^^^ Italy are very defensive, unlike Spain. That would be a very different encounter.


Not against Paraguay. Italy were always attacking, but apart from Camaronesi and Pepe they didn't have any ideas up top. But, they kept pushing forward.

The Swiss might be able to do even better against the Italians.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

By far upset of the tournament so far.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:hmm: good upset by switzerland


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

predictions for todays games

Argentina 2-2 South Korea
Nigeria 1-0 Greece
France 1-0 Mexico


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, predictions.

Argentina 1-1 South Korea
Greece 0-1 Nigeria
France 2-1 Mexico


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Argentina 3-2 South Korea
Nigeria 1-0 Greece
France 0-1 Mexico


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Argentina* vs. South Korea
*Greece* vs. Nigeria
France	vs. Mexico (Draw)


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Argentina 1-2 South Korea
Nigeria 1-0 Greece
France 0-1 Mexico


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mr. Lawls said:


> Argentina 1-2 South Korea
> Nigeria 1-0 Greece
> France 0-1 Mexico


How can you put SK in front of Argentina?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ would you have put the Swiss over Spain? upsets happen, no one thought that Spain would lose but they did. no reason why korea can't beat argentina.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm hoping for a South Korea win but Argentina will probably nick this one. I want a French win too.

Don't really care about Nigeria vs. Greece but Nigeria wins.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking forward to Argentina playing. Enjoyed them a lot in their first match. SK aren't too bad either, but 
expect the south americans to get the win on the back of Messi.

Greece are comparable to Australia. Nigeria by 1.

France/Mexico is interesting, with a win going a long way to ensuring advancement. Going to go with a 1-1 draw and thus giving SA some hope.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Big day for me - sitting here in my Super Eagles jersey.

I'm hoping for a South Korea win over Argentina, then a Nigeria win over Greece. I don't think either eventuality will happen though.

I really like South Korea as a team and for some reason people are still underrating them despite their showing in 2002 - I accept they had questionable decisions in their favour against Spain and Italy, but they were still good.

I guess I should really be hoping for a draw betwween Argentina and South Korea, because then Nigeria could go through in second by beating Korea in the final match. However I want the Argies out now, revenge for 1994.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think Argentina wins, but close margin.
Nigeria beats Greece.
And France beats Mexico (only saying this because I want Mexico to fail, could go either way).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't wait for Argentina/S.Korea. It should be one cracking match. I wouldn't be surprise if the Koreans show their skills and clinch it though.

France vs. Mexico looks to be another competitive match because it's must win for both--to be on the safer side. I expect France to take it. Nigerians will probably hammer the Greeks. I do hope Zeus is watching the game! :side:

And, come on Chileeeeeeee!! Eliminate the Spaniards!!!!  Not going to happen.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Argentines kissing each other .....


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

am i the only one who thinks Maradona looks like a stereotypical drug lord?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeh he does sticksy. And here we go


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1-0, own goal there by the Koreans.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Great header!

Edit - Well, great knee-er.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol ooops

Some one trying to beat out Green for biggest fuck up


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, that was one of the most anti-climatic goals I'VE ever seen... I'm gonna go get some lunch. :/

To be fair, there's been plenty of fuck ups this whole tournament, so at least Green isn't the only one.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

God I hate own goals


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Terrible handball! Maradonna has taught them well, I see.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Mr. Lawls said:


> God I hate own goals


I hope you're not a Man Utd supporter then...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> lol ooops
> 
> Some one trying to beat out Green for biggest fuck up


how was that anything near as bad as Green?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2-0, poor keeping and defending. Korea look garbage so far. Argentina look like they'll go far.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Well despite what I said earlier, I guess I'm happy about this. Got to accept that Argentina are going through top of the group. Now just gotta hope Nigeria win against Greece and then do one on South Korea in the final match.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

2-0 now.....


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Argies 2-0 up and looking prutty good here. 

Didn't see the Spain game yesterday but caught highlights, really looked like they were all over the Swiss and that goal was horrible. Still think they could get through, I see Chile beating Switzerland I think.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I get the feeling that Korea only looked so good last time out, because they were against a very lacklustre Greece side. Argentina are really doing them a treat here. Korea have had their chances, but nothing like those Argentina have had. Good call by the linesman to NOT flag on the second goal, I might have been tempted.

Spain were better than Switzerland in every area yesterday, tbh. As much as I loved the upset, Spain were just flat out better, and Switzerland didn't deserve to win at all.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Great save by the keeper


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Back in it!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

and Korea scores out of nowhere. Good for the game!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2-1 woop woop. poor mistake from the defense.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow Korea!! This game just got interesting.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL @ that last goal. Guess it is all fair considering the own goal. Argentina look really good, entertaining half of football. Messi and Tevez look too dangerous for the Koreans who have shown really poor defence both in and around the box.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Nice to goal to get some momentum going to the 2nd half


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Horrible, horrible mistake by Demichelis. I still see Argentina getting through with a win, as their possession and chances speak for them self, but you never know. Would have loved that Di Maria shot going on. I also thought Messi would have scored, so used to seeing him net at Barcelona. Hopefully Messi has his coming in the next half. Been a pretty entertaining first half, and I think Maradona can at the very least make the quarterfinals with this side.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hopefully South Korea can build on that, seeing as they've not been in the game at all before that mistake.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

God that was horrible


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Mexico, France or Uruguay are likely R16 opponents for Argentina. Think they can take all of these teams. England are definitely a potential QF opponent which would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

terrible mistake. should've been 2-2


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> terrible mistake. should've been 2-2


mmm. Can't believe he missed that.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Noooooooooo.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

It's over.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Higuain with two!

Amazing lead up by Messi. So fun to watch him.

Finally Kun is on!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

this game is bananas


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

3-1. that should wrap this one up


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I get the feeling Higuain must have been offside there. :hmm: Anyway, that wraps it up, I'm thinking.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow a hat trick, amazing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

4-1. first hat trick of this WC


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh wow hat trick. Argentina spanking Korea right now. Maybe more goals to come.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Lovely goal, well worked.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

now they're just being mean


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Impressive stuff. None of the goals were unbelievable or anything, but when you're a striker, you have to take your chances, and Higuain's done just that. Weird to think that Korea, who looked so special the other day, could now be outclassed so easily today.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Great goal, Argentina looking like a real threat in this World Cup now.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice to finally see some enjoyable games in this World Cup.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

They haven't been outclassed that badly this half, bar the last 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Benjo™ said:


> Nice to finally see some enjoyable games in this World Cup.


Yeah! Second round of group games always sees things pick up.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Good game of football. Argentina looked very impressive outside a few shaky moments down back. Loved that fourth goal, beautifully crafted.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Argentina looked scary

One of my favorite games thus far


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Higuain's second was offside. Argentina did deserve the win, they were very good, however at 2-1, when the left footed guy got in behind from that fast break, if he's have finished it, we could have had a very different game. After a poor first half, I was impressive with how Korea came out and attacked in the second half. The way the table stands at the moment, it's very possible that this loss could see Korea go out on goal difference, which would be a shame. They've been a very good side to watch, they've done the Asian confed proud, so hopefully Greece can get something against Nigeria to aid Korea in progressing the the next round.

Also, KUN is one sexy man.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

That must have been painful.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

KUUUUUUN! Shame he didnt score. They may have a **** of a manager, but the Argies are looking pretty good so far, even tho they lost Samuel who's a monster, Burdisso came in and did a solid job.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It was noticeable how Argentina really started to plow through the Koreans when KUN came in. Interesting.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Group B situation:

If Nigeria win, Greece are done. Nigeria then only need to draw with South Korea to go through.
If there is a draw, Nigeria would need to beat South Korea to go through.
If Greece win, we have an interesting situation. Can't see them beating Argie though. SK/Nigeria would become interesting depending on scorelines.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

For some reason, I smile at the coca-cola show us your celebration advert every time it comes on.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Should be a good game this, hopefully Greece lose so it goes down to the last game between Nigeria & South Korea for second place. Argentina looked good going forward again but they're still suspect at the back, wouldn't fancy them against a better team.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I want Nigeria to completely tear apart those awful Greeks. Make it happen, Yak!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Just finished writing another World Cup article, now I can concentrate on the match.


*C'mon NIGERIA!!!!!!​*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Argentina looked really good. More and more I'm thinking they can make a deep run into the tournament. 

Nigeria should beat Greece


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

if Argentina win it, with that defence, brav-fucking-o. doesn't seem likely to me.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

# 19 for Greece ...

Socratis Papastathopoulos

that may be the coolest fucking name in history


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Loukas Vyntra might be the worst defender in the history of World Cups.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> # 19 for Greece ...
> 
> Socratis Papastathopoulos
> 
> that may be the coolest fucking name in history


How about best football name ever? Gotta go Brazilian.

Either Hulk or Roberto Dinamite.





GOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Worst goalie ever!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice to see our diving remains flawless.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Crazy! He dived like a fucker - but the Nigerian did kick out!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Holy red card. But lol at the Greek's acting, horrible.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

:lmao Awesome


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

That dive was a bad as Rivaldo at the corner flag. Disgusting conduct by the Greek. Poor composure by the Nigerian.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao What a crazy diving tosser. What an absolute twat. Went down like he'd been completely shot in the face. Obviously it was a stupid thing to do by Kaita, but bloody hell, what a crappy dive. The foot brushed his knee, he hardly touched the fucker. That makes me really annoyed, this is where this stereotype of footballers and their diving comes from, incidents like this. :no:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

He did kick him!!!!!!!:side:
awesome theatric performance tbf


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Fucking diver. Still, idiotic move by the Nigerian. Makes the match more interesting now I guess.

Also can someone explain the jumping header rule to me. Twice today I have seen a player leap over another player and collapse before being awarded a penalty. Makes no sense to me why the guy who leaped up is getting, not conceding, the free kick.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

For fuck's sake the fucking ball won't fucking go in.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

No way Nigeria will hold this the whole game, they will be lucky to get to halftime.

EDIT: Well there you go!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

big goal there !!!


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Cracking goal, though the deflection helped... no, _made_ the entire goal. Was probably going wide, tbh. Greece can push on and win this now.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Bollocks. Bollocks. Bollocks.

The red card gave all the impetus to Greece. We are in serious trouble now. I don't think the sending off was justified - I reckon it should've been yellow - but Kaita gave the ref the option with that stupid behaviour. Once again ill discipline costs the Super Eagles.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That player who sent off screwed Nigeria big time.*


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

You think giving him a red card was a little extreme?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

wasn't watching, what's the deal with the red, what happened?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Too much actually.


btw, just found that Argentina beat Korea 4-1 and Higuain scored 3 gools!*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

It looks like that red card has sealed Nigeria's fate. Then again, we may end up with Nigeria, Greece and South Korea with 3 points each, and Nigeria would most likely go through on goal difference.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I hope it's Nigeria *


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> wasn't watching, what's the deal with the red, what happened?


Nothing too serious but easily enough to get a red card.

Keita got a little pissed and kicked his foot against a Greek player ( that pretty much missed ).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, just saw a replay. clearly a red card, even though the Greek bloke play acted to the extreme.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

That muthafucka dove. I'm so pissed off right now. 


I HATE theatrics in football...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It was stupid action by Keita.*


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Medo said:


> *It was stupid action by Keita.*


Extremely stupid. But the guy didn't need to dive.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Red card was justified.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Keita deserved that red card, no doubt. Too bad the referee didnt notice the Greeks acting and gave him a yellow card for it.

Cant see Nigeria hold this now. 3-1 Greece is my prediction.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Stupid thing to do and red cards arent ideal in football but to be honest, it was the best thing to happen in this game. Game On.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

docuhebag should've done better with that header. Had a free shot at it and ended up missing by heaps.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

He pushed a guy and gave a tiny little kick that barely made contact with him. The greek player totally oversold it.

Hoping Nigeria hold for a draw.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Extremely stupid. But the guy didn't need to dive.


*I agree, i hate this stuff.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BD, its still a red card and was a good call by the ref. also with Uche a Nigeria win isn't out of the question.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Don't believe it was justified at all. If a player pushes someone else full on the chest, then they would get no more than a yellow card. Why should someone get a red for kicking out and barely making contact?

Great, arguably our best player is injured. We are truly fucked unless we pick this up soon. Need to get Martins on too.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

If we don't win this game then we will never win a World Cup match.
Edit:
^Probably because what he did was anti-fair play and Sepp Blater recently said he wants football to punish those kind of things.Completely justified.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Never said I didn't think it was a red card, but I still think the decision was harsh. It was blatantly oversold and probably wouldn't have received one without the diving [email protected]


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> Don't believe it was justified at all. If a player pushes someone else full on the chest, then they would get no more than a yellow card. Why should someone get a red for kicking out and barely making contact?
> 
> Great, arguably our best player is injured. We are truly fucked unless we pick this up soon. Need to get Martins on too.


Damn straight.


Martins needs to get sent in.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Nigeria defence is so weak, i think that the second gool for Greek is only a matter of time.*


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I see another goal by Greece by the end of the thing giving them the win. 

Argentina / Korea was good.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

MOTHERFUCK.
EDIT:THANK YOU GOD.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> If we don't win this game then we will never win a World Cup match.
> Edit:
> ^*Probably because what he did was anti-fair play* and Sepp Blater recently said he wants football to punish those kind of things.Completely justified.


Of course it was "anti-fair play". But there is no such offence in football. All that means is it wasn't a very nice thing to do. There are directives on what offences constitute what punishment.

I don't believe that a poorly aimed and not very strong kick justifies a straight red card.

The Greek player overplayed the damage caused - that is also "anti-fair play". Does that mean he also deserved a red card?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

2 almsot certain goals stopped in 10 seconds at different ends :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

holy fuck, end to end play here. both teams should've scored


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Ha-ha Nigeria #19 just botched an easy goal


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wooowowowowowowo

hows he miss that?????/


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Damn it OBASI!!!!*


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Holy shit, both teams could be 2-1 up, this is crazy. What a chance at both ends, insanity.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

ColeStar said:


> Of course it was "anti-fair play". But there is no such offence in football. All that means is it wasn't a very nice thing to do. There are directives on what offences constitute what punishment.
> 
> I don't believe that a poorly aimed and not very strong kick justifies a straight red card.
> 
> The Greek player overplayed the damage caused - that is also "anti-fair play". Does that mean he also deserved a red card?


It is well known that theatrics are punished by yellow cards.
Attacking another player with the ball out of play is obviously a red card.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm more upset with Yakubu than Obasi there, Yakubu had the one-on-one that he had time to think about and slot away.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*How in the hell did he missed that ? *


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

But still gotta say, it was 2 GREAT saves by each goalie.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> It is well known that theatrics are punished by yellow cards.
> *Attacking another player with the ball out of play is obviously a red card.*


No it isn't.

As I said before, if a player were to approach another and shove them hard on the chest, that is a *yelllow card offence*.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Medo said:


> *How in the hell did he missed that ? *


Which one both teams missed 

Though seriously, what a very explosive ten seconds botches on both ends of the field.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

However he didn't push the Greek now did he?
He kicked him which is a red card, simple concept really.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

ColeStar said:


> Of course it was "anti-fair play". But there is no such offence in football. All that means is it wasn't a very nice thing to do. There are directives on what offences constitute what punishment.
> 
> I don't believe that a poorly aimed and not very strong kick justifies a straight red card.
> 
> The Greek player overplayed the damage caused - that is also "anti-fair play". Does that mean he also deserved a red card?


The lawbook says that "kicks or attempts at kicks" constitute a red card. "Violent conduct", which it could also come under, is also a red card. "Simulation" is only a yellow. Hence, the Greek player should have been booked for overselling it, but the Nigerian player had to go. A poorly aimed and not very strong kick DOES justify a straight red card.

As you say, though, "anti-fair play" isn't a real offence.

This game has really come alive now, it's good stuff for a neutral to watch. I'm still rooting for Nigeria to win, though, I usually favour the African teams atm. Except tomorrow, Algeria can screw themselves.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

ColeStar said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> As I said before, if a player were to approach another and shove them hard on the chest, that is a *yelllow card offence*.


Doesnt have to be, could very well result in a red card. 

If Keitas fot had actually hit the greeks leg then it would have been much more serious, it was just luck that he missed. And it really doesnt matter, if was dangerous behavior and thats a red card.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

FOR GOD'S SAKE.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

That Nigerian goalie, just wow! Easily the goalie that has impressed me the most in this tournament so far.

But I just cant see Nigeria hold this. Its a TOUGH 20 minutes left, and that missed scoring opportunity might have been the best they got in the 2nd half.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

HarlemHeat said:


> Which one both teams missed
> 
> Though seriously, what a very explosive ten seconds botches on both ends of the field.


*The Obasi one 

wow that was huge save by the goolkeepr.*


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Enyeama is having one hell of a tournament.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

The greeks have like thirty shots over the Nigerians... so many chances. 

They hve a good golie.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ahh...*


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeecccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

having a great game and he lets that chance in. fucking hell


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Considering how great Enyeama had been playing, that right there really sucks. :lmao Poor guy.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

GoAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn it 

Dont tell me snoozefest Greece is gonna make it threw the group.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> However he didn't push the Greek now did he?
> He kicked him which is a red card, simple concept really.





Melvisboy said:


> The lawbook says that "kicks or attempts at kicks" constitute a red card. "Violent conduct", which it could also come under, is also a red card. "Simulation" is only a yellow. Hence, the Greek player should have been booked for overselling it, but the Nigerian player had to go. A poorly aimed and not very strong kick DOES justify a straight red card.
> 
> As you say, though, "anti-fair play" isn't a real offence.
> 
> This game has really come alive now, it's good stuff for a neutral to watch. I'm still rooting for Nigeria to win, though, I usually favour the African teams atm. Except tomorrow, Algeria can screw themselves.





JasonLives said:


> Doesnt have to be, could very well result in a red card.
> 
> If Keitas fot had actually hit the greeks leg then it would have been much more serious, it was just luck that he missed. And it really doesnt matter, if was dangerous behavior and thats a red card.


I agree, pushes could be judged as violent conduct and therefore punished with a red card, but usually they aren't, so long as the contact is not made to the opponent's head or neck.

I never said that he pushed him, I was trying to say that I didn't think it was any worse.

If kicks are definitely violent conduct then I apologise, but I don't know that to be definitely true.

Also, not making conduct make a difference. Going up for a header with a high elbow will get a player a straight red if they hit their opponent's head. But no matter how high the elbow is when jumping, has anyone ever seen a red given if no contact is made?

In any case, it's cost us the match now and we're out of the World Cup.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I wonder if Nigeria will blame the ball for that.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I hope you're happy now you moron KEITA *


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

There's 15+ minutes left in we must maintain this result.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> In any case, it's cost us the match now and we're out of the World Cup.


Not completely. As long as the Goal Difference isn't that much.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I wonder if Nigeria will blame the ball for that.


*Won't shocke me if they did since evrybody already had.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

ColeStar said:


> I agree, pushes could be judged as violent conduct and therefore punished with a red card, but usually they aren't, so long as the contact is not made to the opponent's head or neck.
> 
> I never said that he pushed him, I was trying to say that I didn't think it was any worse.
> 
> ...


Well if you beat South Korea it will come to goal difference, which isn't impossible.

Enyeama made a bad error, sucks because the save he made earlier was picture perfect.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Not completely. As long as the Goal Difference isn't that much.


Assuming that we lose this match - which I am - then we're done for.

I should also point out that I don't expect us to beat South Korea, especially without Taiwo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yakubu almost nets the equiliser. Greece are really fucking bad, their defense is still leaking against 10 men. 9 in fact just then seeing as they still haven't made the substitution.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Im thinking if Argentina now beats Greece and Nigeria beats South Korea. That will put 3 teams on 3 points.

Nigeria still has a chance if they dont let more goals in. Greece could easily let a few goals in against Argentina.
Of course beating South Korea isnt easy but its a good chance.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I see South Korea beating Niegeria and qualify aside with Argentina.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ColeStar said:


> Assuming that we lose this match - which I am - then we're done for.


say this game ends 2-1, and you beat Korea 1-0 then as long as Greece don't beat/draw argentina then you go through.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

ColeStar said:


> Also, not making conduct make a difference. Going up for a header with a high elbow will get a player a straight red if they hit their opponent's head. But no matter how high the elbow is when jumping, has anyone ever seen a red given if no contact is made?


Well, no. I'm guessing the referee never adjudges a player to be going for the deliberate elbow, seeing as most of the time, they're just jumping up to head the ball. Either that, or the official doesn't think about the elbow issue if contact isn't made.

Either way, he made the attempt to kick him, so I _think_ that constituted violent conduct. In all honesty, reading my referee's lawbook/"Law of the Game" book here, it's a bit vague on what should have happened. I'd probably have sent him off for said violent conduct if I'm honest, for the attempted kick.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah Nigeria still has a chance. If Greece loses against Argentina, Nigeria only has to win by one goal against SK like Sticksy said. So its still a open story. Far from over.

This is the scenario if Greece doesnt score another one. Then Nigeria has to win by 2 goals in their next game.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Come on Neigeria, don't give up.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Argentina has already qualified, they don't really need to give it their best against us.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> say this game ends 2-1, and you beat Korea 1-0 then as long as Greece don't beat/draw argentina then you go through.


Possible, but I can't see these clowns beating South Korea. They were damn lucky just to make it through African qualifying in the first place. Too many lazy players.

As for Enyeama, he's never been a high-level goalkeeper. His performance in this tournament up to now has been an anomaly, the mistake was no surprise frankly. Gave me a good laugh hearing all the commentators hear talking about how good he was after the Argentina match though.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Greece wouldn't have had a chance if it wasn't for the red card.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Nigeria are every chance to beat SK and we can expect Greece to lose to Argentina. That puts Greece on 3 pts with a GD of -2 or worse. Same story for NK. If Nigeria win their next match, they will almost definitely go through unless Greece get a result vs Argentina which is unlikely. Nigeria CANNOT afford to go 2 down though.

Greece were being obliterated until the sendoff and their defense is still being exposed. Argentina should have no problem.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stevencc said:


> Greece wouldn't have had a chance if it wasn't for the red card.


True, even with 10 men, Nigeria's had chances.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Argentina has already qualified, they don't really need to give it their best against us.


Considering the Greek defense, Argentina could easily play on half speed and still do their job.
Im sure they are gonna rest some players. But I think he will let Messi play, its important for him to get a goal going into the playoffs.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

This has made me even more pissed off with John Obi Mikel. That bottler should be here, he's such a lazy, unpatriotic prick.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Even if Argentina won't make thiere best against Greek, they still can beat em easily. *



Stevencc said:


> Greece wouldn't have had a chance if it wasn't for the red card.


*So true.*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Argentina has already qualified, they don't really need to give it their best against us.


I'm sure that won't stop them from trying, I'm sure Maradona wants to see Messi score some goals, and versus Greece would be a good opportunity.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Messi didn't score yet, rit ?*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Medo said:


> *Messi didn't score yet, rit ?*


Nope.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Medo said:


> *Messi didn't score yet, rit ?*


No nothing from him yet. He did well against South Korea but didnt get it in. I think the coach would want Messi to get 1 or 2 goals going into the playoffs. But well see.

Its obvious he wont have all the regular players against Greece though.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Stevencc said:


> Greece wouldn't have had a chance if it wasn't for the red card.


Probably the best assessment I've heard, tbh. Short and sweet.  Nigeria would have cruised to an easy win if it wasn't for the red, imo, and although we got a much better game for our money, Nigeria will feel hard done by.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I'm sure that won't stop them from trying, I'm sure Maradona wants to see Messi score some goals, and versus Greece would be a good opportunity.


Will probably have Milito and Kun starting in place of Tevez and Higuain, which is a scary thought. The power in striking is enormous, and through a flimsy Greek defense they should rack up some goals. My bet is with South Korea to advance, with injuries and suspensions effecting Nigeria. 

Real excited for Mexico/France. Would have a blanket and pillow ready in case France pulled something similar to last week, but Mexico will be attacking quite a bit today I hope. Can't predict a winner, I'll say France but could easily be anything.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

OH YEAH, OH HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

JasonLives said:


> No nothing from him yet. He did well against South Korea but didnt get it in. I think the coach would want Messi to get 1 or 2 goals going into the playoffs. But well see.
> 
> Its obvious he wont have all the regular players against Greece though.


*Ohh i was just wondering.

It's shame to see Neigeria lose like that way just when they was down with 10 players :no:

Anyway, Africa's hope still on Ghana and Ivory Coat.*


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

This is probably the most undeserved result of the tournament. The Greek dived shamelessly to get the Nigerian a red card. And both Greek goals were lucky. Poor Nigeria. I don't see Greece going far, regardless of whether they get through the groups


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> This is probably the most undeserved result of the tournament. The Greek dived shamelessly to get the Nigerian a red card. And both Greek goals were lucky. Poor Nigeria. I don't see Greece going far, regardless of whether the get through the groups


Red card was well deserved, tbh. Nevertheless, I hate the Greeks and am truly sad they got the three points here.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am waiting for France to FAIL once again tonight


*


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Stevencc said:


> This is probably the most undeserved result of the tournament. The Greek dived shamelessly to get the Nigerian a red card. And both Greek goals were lucky. Poor Nigeria. I don't see Greece going far, regardless of whether the get through the groups


The red card was the right decision, but apart from that, I agree. Greece were poor in both their games, but they took advantage of their extra man to steal a win, imo. Nigeria were hard done by in both their games. They don't deserve 0 points at all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Greece were lucky to get the win against a 10 men Nigerian lineup. Their defense is utterly woeful. The amount of players diving in and getting beaten was just embarrassing. Makes you wonder how many Messi and Co will put on them, 5-6 at least if they play like they have been.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nigeria let down by 1 man, such a shame seeing as they were in no danger of losing the game at all before that.

One moment of madness.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Stevencc said:


> *This is probably the most undeserved result of the tournament*. The Greek dived shamelessly to get the Nigerian a red card. And both Greek goals were lucky. Poor Nigeria. I don't see Greece going far, regardless of whether they get through the groups


What are you talking about?

The red card was the right decision and after that Greece made 27 shots with 11 on goal.
And if you wanna bring luck into this, Nigeria's goal wasn't anything special it was just a keeper mistake so I don't know where you got that from.

Nigeria had it's chances and it was obvious that the game could go either way but Greece deserved this win imo of course.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tbf, it wasn't just down to Kaita getting sent off. Sameras (sp?) was a good sub to make and that kind of set the tone for how Greece were going to play for the next 60-65 minutes or so.

^^^ you're right and wrong. most undeserved was the Swiss but Greece didn't deserve the win. Hell they didn't deserve it even after Nigeria had a man sent off. In addition to that every goal was lucky if you're taking keeper mistakes as being lucky.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

:lmao @ Didi Hamman wearing a sombrero on RTE. the look on his face.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

@ Sticksy 

I don't take keeper mistakes as luck the guy I quoted apparently does.

Care to explain how the result was undeserving?


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Greece were lucky to get the win against a 10 men Nigerian lineup. Their defense is utterly woeful. *The amount of players diving in and getting beaten was just embarrassing.* Makes you wonder how many Messi and Co will put on them, 5-6 at least if they play like they have been.


Yep, first I thought Italy was playing instead of Greece.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> Tbf, it wasn't just down to Kaita getting sent off. Sameras (sp?) was a good sub to make and that kind of set the tone for how Greece were going to play for the next 60-65 minutes or so.
> 
> ^^^ you're right and wrong. most undeserved was the Swiss but Greece didn't deserve the win. Hell they didn't deserve it even after Nigeria had a man sent off. In addition to that every goal was lucky if you're taking keeper mistakes as being lucky.


How was the Swiss win undeserved. The spanish couldn't break down the Swiss defence or their keeper; they played the right way to beat Spain. Nor did any controversy surround the Swiss one.

The win wasn't undeserved at all, it was an upset yes. But far from undeserved.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> @ Sticksy
> 
> I don't take keeper mistakes as luck the guy I quoted apparently does.
> 
> Care to explain how the result was undeserving?


their defense was incrediably underwhelming, they didn't control the game and they let the Nigerians have way too much possession, chances and territory.



8 Ball said:


> How was the Swiss win undeserved. The spanish couldn't break down the Swiss defence or their keeper; they played the right way to beat Spain. Nor did any controversy surround the Swiss one.
> 
> The win wasn't undeserved at all, it was an upset yes. But far from undeserved.


their goal was very scrappy, they were dominated in terms of shots on goal, possesion, passes etc. Yes their defense was good, but they never really exerted any pressure on Spain at all until the goal. They had like 3 shots in the entire match, and 26% possession. They didn't deserve the win.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> The red card was the right decision and after that Greece made 27 shots with 11 on goal.
> And if you wanna bring luck into this, Nigeria's goal wasn't anything special it was just a keeper mistake so I don't know where you got that from.
> ...


I wondered what the hell was wrong with you and what motivated your post. Then I saw that your location is set as Greece. Perhaps your opinion is a little biased


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> their defense was incrediably underwhelming, they didn't control the game and they let the Nigerians have way too much possession, chances and territory.


Except very few chances Greece clearly controlled the game and even after we scored the 2nd goal we still made goal scoring opportunities.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

If you don't think the Swiss win was undeserved, you could probably use a new vision on football.

However, it is my own firm believe that if you don't finish your chances, you don't deserve the win. But that's another story.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> If you don't think the Swiss win was undeserved, you could probably use a new vision on football.
> 
> However, it is my own firm believe that if you don't finish your chances, you don't deserve the win. But that's another story.


I would agree with the second part, not with the first.

I don't think "deserving" a win is simply about having more shots or more possession. Spain weren't cheated - they didn't put the ball in the net. The Swiss defended very well in the face of immense pressure from superior opponents.

People often forget that defending is as much a part of the game as attacking.

If a team had goals wrongly disallowed, or incorrectly given against them, or were cheated out of penalties then I'd say they deserved to win. But not where they simply failed to take their opportunities. Football matches are decided on goals, not passes or shots.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Argentina's win has been the highlight of the tournement thus far. Very good game.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

C'MON MEXICO!!!!!


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Let's go France !


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Should be a good game!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

fpalm vela you fucking waster


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh come on Guille.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> fpalm vela you fucking waster


I bet you are praying for a Mexico win


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mexico have had the better chances but can't finish.


Lol Wenger is commentating


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was nice shot of Wenger on Vela's injury.*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

France is getting owned so far.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

France are full of fail, supporting Mexico all the way here.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I said it earlier, it looks like it's going to be another FAIL for France today*


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

We'll see about that. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

toulalan ya fucking prick :cuss:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Decent game so far. Hopefully Mexico score.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

France have been dominating the midfield, but the better chances are for Mexico. Not a bad game, this is.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

LET'S GO MEXICO!!!

This game has been pretty good so far.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

The left-back Salcido looks a great player, shame his the wrong side of 30 though.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

ABKiss said:


> We'll see about that. :side:


*Just for the record, i am a fan of Frnace but they aren't good anymore after Zizo*


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah I know, but of course I'm still rooting for them. It'll be better after the World Cup hopefully.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

If Kaita doesnt lose his cool, Nigeria at worst draws the game and they control their own destiny. But because he lost his head for a second, they lose the game and are in big trouble now


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

goal for Mexico!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Gooooooooooool*


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

France in utter disarray - perhaps it's justice for the Irish!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

R.I.P France


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Get in.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Alright it was an open goal, but it took it well.

The future of United surely~! jk.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Get in Chicharito! Now do that in the Premier League and I'll love you forever.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Cocks out guys. Viva chicharito.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

GOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLL

Those mexican fans were getting soaked


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

CC91 said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLL
> 
> Those mexican fans were getting soaked


:lmao yeah, I saw that.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao at Henry.

They're getting what they deserve tbh.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Chicharito, good job, lol at Henry's face.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! FUERZA MEXICO!


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

That snippet of Hnery was priceless. That French manager has to go, .....


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

So was that goal offside? I can't tell #_#


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

France are horrible, only good thing I can remember was the Malouda shot.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Dominick is a wast.*


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Individually, France are up there. That means shit though when winning games.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Domenech is about to cry.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Really hope Mexico can hang on! Can't stand France or their manager.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

How the hell has Domenech turned France into this mess?


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Penalty for Mexico!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Penalty!*


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Haha, penalty!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

COME ON! SCORE IT


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lol he ran the length of the pitch for the run up


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Die France die! =/


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao 

Goodbye France? I think so.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Loving this.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Bye bye France.*


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

2-0. France are a joke right now.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

2-0! BLANCO! 

:lmao @ Domenech.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Penalty! and Temoc scores, France = BURIED.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

What a fucking peno.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I feel sorry for Frnace fans tbh, this is too harsh for them.*


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

2-0!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

It's good that Rey Mysterio has turned up to support Mexico


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Domenech is such a nightmare for France, the guy is waste!*


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

If France want any chance of qualifying, I would sack the coach tomorrow and pick a proper team.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol Domenech should have Got the F out earlier. Well Blanco takes the award for oldest and fattest man to convert a penalty in this tournament. :hmm:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Feel for Evra but Domenech is a gimp.



T-C said:


> *Cocks out guys*. Viva chicharito.


You sound like you've spent too much time on RedCafe


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wenger is in the stands, they should make him tempory coach until the last game


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Mexico need to score again, otherwise if they draw Uruguay they'll be runners up where as if they score one more time they will be the group leader.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The third gool was close.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Mexico won't be too disheartened with finishing runners up. A draw with Uruguay puts France out, regardless of the France/SA result.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Mexico won't be too disheartened with finishing runners up. A draw with Uruguay puts France out, regardless of the France/SA result.


Problem is the runners up face Argentina... which is almost suicide.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Problem is the runners up face Argentina... which is almost suicide.


Good point. I would love a Uruguay/Argentina game.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

How is Domenech still employed by France??


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Domenech is a tool. haha. Delighted.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Domenech is getting sacked in the morning then...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Where's Benzema, Domenech ? *


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Raymond Domnech is an idiot. I was sickened to have watched the French play tonight, but keeping Govou on and not starting with Henry never made sense.

Never seen a coach so calmly watch his side lose, and actually do nothing about it.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Good point. I would love a Uruguay/Argentina game.


Same, that would be a rematch of the original world cup final I believe. Mexico/Argentina would be a rematch from 2006 where they met in Round 2, Argentina won in extra time.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Loved that.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's sad to see Evra in this position, but the team is disaster.*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Medo said:


> *I feel sorry for Frnace fans tbh, this is too harsh for them.*


Harsh? The result wasn't that harsh, France were fucking poor.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Problem is the runners up face Argentina... which is almost suicide.


I wouldn't be too sure. The quickness of the Mexican attack versus the almost embarrassingly slow Argentinian defense. Could be a great game, potentially.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I only feel bad for Anelka and Malouda. Malouda played okay, but the team was disoriented. Domenech should get rocks pelted at him for taking a talented team and making them look like one of the worst teams in this tournament. Mexico and Uraguay will advance, no doubt about it. No miracle goal difference win will occur for either South Africa or France. I do hope for Mexico/Argentina because it will remind me of that amazing Maxi Rodriguez goal. 

As far as tomorrow goes, I am pretty nervous. Anyone who is getting ahead of themselves and saying U.S. will defeat Slovenia should think twice. Slovenia already have three points, and a good shot at leading. Not only that, but as much as I hate to say it U.S. do "choke". Tomorrow is not an easy fixture. Good thing is the coverage over here repeatedly state that the team is taking this fixture as seriously as possible.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I couldn't be less nervous about tomorrow, tbh. No doubt that will come back to bite me, but Algeria and Slovenia were SO poor the other day when they faced each other. Truly awful. Neither side deserved to win at all - their play is disjointed, neither side can string more than 3 passes together, they leave huge gaps in defence and I can't see USA or England even breaking a sweat against them. Both sides were just abysmal.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> I only feel bad for Anelka and Malouda. Malouda played okay, but the team was disoriented. Domenech should get rocks pelted at him for taking a talented team and making them look like one of the worst teams in this tournament. Mexico and Uraguay will advance, no doubt about it. No miracle goal difference win will occur for either South Africa or France. I do hope for Mexico/Argentina because it will remind me of that amazing Maxi Rodriguez goal.
> 
> As far as tomorrow goes, I am pretty nervous. Anyone who is getting ahead of themselves and saying U.S. will defeat Slovenia should think twice. Slovenia already have three points, and a good shot at leading. *Not only that, but as much as I hate to say it U.S. do "choke".* Tomorrow is not an easy fixture. Good thing is the coverage over here repeatedly state that the team is taking this fixture as seriously as possible.


All you needed to say is...


First Half US - 2, Brazil - 0

Second Half US - 2, Brazil - 3


They don't just choke, they can get outright hung.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Melvisboy said:


> I couldn't be less nervous about tomorrow, tbh. No doubt that will come back to bite me, but Algeria and Slovenia were SO poor the other day when they faced each other. Truly awful. Neither side deserved to win at all - their play is disjointed, neither side can string more than 3 passes together, they leave huge gaps in defence and I can't see USA or England even breaking a sweat against them. Both sides were just abysmal.


Greece played poorly against SK...


But a red card, and two lucky goals later, and...



So I would be cautious.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

^^^ Fair point.

Greece had SOME potential to improve, however. These two are fairly hopeless. I'm not jumping the gun, anything could happen, of course, but the way I see it, if USA or England can't beat their respective opponents, they deserve nothing in this tournament.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Lostfap said:


> Harsh? The result wasn't that harsh, France were fucking poor.


*I am not talking about the result specifically, they deserved to lose but i am talking about the fact that France was the world cup champions 1998, and the second place at 2006 and there's major possibility that they will leave in the first round at 2010 which i found a bit harsh for thiere fans.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Melvisboy said:


> I couldn't be less nervous about tomorrow, tbh. No doubt that will come back to bite me, but Algeria and Slovenia were SO poor the other day when they faced each other. Truly awful. Neither side deserved to win at all - their play is disjointed, neither side can string more than 3 passes together, they leave huge gaps in defence and I can't see USA or England even breaking a sweat against them. Both sides were just abysmal.


Agree with this, but as much as I want to say we'll hammer them, I know we won't - 3-0 at best, and thats quite a stretch. 

Depends on who Capello plays. We know Barry starts so that hints at a Barry/Lampard midfield with Gerrard further forward, but then Capello also said that he faces a choice between Defoe and Heskey. Defoe deserves a chance.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hopefully Rooney score tomorrow as much as possible!*


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Sack the coach. Then they will win the last game. Henry will start. Happy days.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

English people, have you seen the 'if Carlsberg did team talks' ad? Gets me all pumped up and patriotic every single time I see it, especially the bit with Bobby Robson, bless his soul. I shall have to watch it a few times before the game.  Second best advert for me behind Write the Future, which is just insanely good. I love it.

Defoe is the polar opposite of Heskey - he's small, he's fast, he hasn't got presence in the air, he finds space... he scores goals. He can score pretty much any one-on-one, Heskey can't do it to save his life. My worry with Gerrard playing behind Rooney with a Lennon/Lampard/Barry/J. Cole set-up is we immediately lose that Crouch/Heskey presence in the air which can bring down ANY long ball. If we play Defoe as co-striker or Gerrard behind Rooney, we'll need to play the ball forward on the floor, and do it well, because we'll struggle against their defenders in the air. Against Platinum Stars we played some of these long, stretching passes along the floor, and it played us straight into the box on numerous occasions. If Rooney can work some magic, he'll totally out-class their defence.

God, I ramble on.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, love that advert. The 'for Bobby' bit is poetic; beautiful how it just goes silent.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Yeah, love that advert. The 'for Bobby' bit is poetic; beautiful how it just goes silent.


I don't support England but even I think the Bobby Robson is fucking epic.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Medo said:


> _I am not talking about the result specifically, they deserved to lose but i am talking about the fact that France was the world cup champions 1998, and the second place at 2006 and there's major possibility that they will leave in the first round at 2010 *which i found a bit harsh for thiere fans*._


They got what was coming to them seeing as they shouldn't have even been there in the first place. Hopefully they don't get another 'Hand of God' scenario to get them through to the final 16. They played crap tonight with no passion and absolutely no desire to win. They got what they deserved. Of course this is coming from a completely impartial Irish person. 

As for England, I think they will get through (although I will seriously lol if they don't - again, from a completely impartial Irish person!) but they aren't going to win. I just don't think they are good enough when compared to the likes of Brazil, Argentina, Spain (when they decide they want to score goals) and my pick to win, Germany.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

This may be a dumb question but i'm not a huge "diehard" soccer fan like most of you adn only started in the 2002 World Cup to watch so I was wondering when was the first World Cup? how many years has the thing been going for?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

:hmm: Good question. I think the first one was around 1930, I think, cause I think I remember them talking about Uruguay won the first one. This calls for a Wikipedia moment, I think.

EDIT:  I'm quite proud of that shout. 1930 was the first one, yup, and every four years since, but they didn't do it in '42 and '46 cause of the Second World War. Brazil have won it five times, they're the record holders. Bit of a big thing, this... World Cup. Only once ever four years, we shall have to cherish it while it lasts, it'll be a while til Brazil 2014...


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

yeah putos, thats Chicharito.


I dont want see Argentina as early as next round. Would love to see Uruguay give them hell though.

Thats how you take penalties...like Blanco.



Forgot to mention after today, Mexico has beaten every WC champion.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Melvisboy said:


> English people, have you seen the 'if Carlsberg did team talks' ad? Gets me all pumped up and patriotic every single time I see it, especially the bit with Bobby Robson, bless his soul. I shall have to watch it a few times before the game.  Second best advert for me behind Write the Future, which is just insanely good. I love it.
> 
> Defoe is the polar opposite of Heskey - he's small, he's fast, he hasn't got presence in the air, he finds space... he scores goals. He can score pretty much any one-on-one, Heskey can't do it to save his life. My worry with Gerrard playing behind Rooney with a Lennon/Lampard/Barry/J. Cole set-up is we immediately lose that Crouch/Heskey presence in the air which can bring down ANY long ball. If we play Defoe as co-striker or Gerrard behind Rooney, we'll need to play the ball forward on the floor, and do it well, because we'll struggle against their defenders in the air. Against Platinum Stars we played some of these long, stretching passes along the floor, and it played us straight into the box on numerous occasions. If Rooney can work some magic, he'll totally out-class their defence.
> 
> God, I ramble on.


Yeah - love that advert!

I can't wait for the game tomorrow. As goal difference seems a likely decider on who tops the group we need to put quite a few past Algeria. I'd like a 5 or 6 nil thrashing - but I may be being to optimistic there. I'd _love_ to see Slovenia get something against America, but that's doubtful. Germany in action too tmrw, good day of football ahead!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The One 2.0 has arrived on the world stage.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The One 2.0 has arrived on the world stage.


The Little One.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Aha, managed to find it. Full version, not the TV edit. Obviously, it doesn't mean much to anyone not from here, but to explain, it's filled with loads of famous English sports figures, and the bit with Sir Bobby Robson is especially touching.

They need to start playing that instead of whatever Capello says, that would work an absolute treat, seeing as it's all true, tbh.

And James Corden, too. They've actually been spending some time with him, the squad - man, if he can't get you motivated, nothing will. The man's a legend.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I predicted a France shitfest and they haven't disappointed me. Come on a Mexico and Uruguay draw.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Melvisboy said:


> Aha, managed to find it. Full version, not the TV edit. Obviously, it doesn't mean much to anyone not from here, but to explain, it's filled with loads of famous English sports figures, and the bit with Sir Bobby Robson is especially touching.
> 
> They need to start playing that instead of whatever Capello says, that would work an absolute treat, seeing as it's all true, tbh.
> 
> And James Corden, too. They've actually been spending some time with him, the squad - man, if he can't get you motivated, nothing will. The man's a legend.


I love that advert. The full version has been played on TV once, it brings a tear to your eye, I agree they should use it.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> I predicted a France shitfest and they haven't disappointed me. Come on a Mexico and Uruguay draw.


At this point I wouldn't be surprised if we see a repeat of 2002 and by that I mean France end up not even scoring a goal in the world cup. Ironically in 2002 they also drawed Uruguay 0-0, which was the only point they got, perhaps that will happen also.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

France played pretty bad, and Greece were lucky to get up over Nigeria


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nigeria vs. Greece was the most exciting game yesterday. 2nd group games already seem much better. Looking forward to the Germans playing again today.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

oh sweet, sweet schadenfreude! 
it was fecking brilliant watching those fucks get dumped out of it, chicarito ya little legend!
France were an absolute disgrace, not one ounce of passion shown.
Wonder what kinda reaction they'll get when they get back home :hmm: if they have the balls to show their faces.

Anyway, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA WA-HEEEEEY GOODBYE!!!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> oh sweet, sweet schadenfreude!
> it was fecking brilliant watching those fucks get dumped out of it, chicarito ya little legend!
> France were an absolute disgrace, not one ounce of passion shown.
> Wonder what kinda reaction they'll get when they get back home :hmm: if they have the balls to show their faces.
> ...


They could still qualify....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> They could still qualify....


balls to that, I'm counting my chicks before they hatch and Im quite happy that way .
Au Revoir Thierry & Co.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> balls to that, I'm counting my chicks before they hatch and Im quite happy that way .
> Au Revoir Thierry & Co.


I hope you are right, they qualified unfairly plus they are playing shit.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Its almost impossible for them to qualify. They would have to thrash South Africa, while Mexico or Uruguay would have to thrash the other.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SO does France still have a chance?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

If Uruguay destroys Mexico say 6-0 and France does the same to South-Africa, France and Uruguay are through. That is never gonna happen though and most likely Mexico and Uruguay will just draw each other so both can qualify.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh ok, France must be incredibly disappointed.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

France have -2 differential. Uruguay have +3, Mexico have +2. France would need a 5 goal turnaround against Mexico and 6 goal turnaround against Uruguay. Even uglier for SA. So yeah Uruguay and Mexico are pretty much through. So is Argentina. Group B has a real battle for second. Greece will likely lose to Argentina, with Nigeria having to beat SK to qualify.

England have to qualify first to avoid Germany in the R16.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

France...what a disappointment.

Dude fucked up with no Benzema, Nasri, Mexes, Aly Sissihko, and Ben Arfa.

Could have used all of them today. Toulalan and Diaby just didn't work.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

5 goal turnaround isn't impossible. Uruguay can easily beat Mexico 2-0. France can beat SA 3-0 if they pull their finger out. Unlikely but it isn't as improbable as some are claiming.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Morning all... unless it's not the morning for you, whatever. :side:

Germany 3-0 Serbia
USA 2-0 Slovenia
Algeria 0-3 England

Should all be whitewashes, but I'm guessing we'll get a few surprises. I'm just going by what I've seen so far, but I bet someone will get sent off or something to change the whole complexity of one of these games. Looking forward to it, study leave is the biz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

night over here 

Germany 2-0 Serbia
USA 2-0 Slovenia
Algeria 0-2 England

2-0 across the board :hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I would love if Higuain was Australian.

Just sayin'.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Slovenia are a very underrated team I wouldn't be surprised to see them beat the USA today it really could go either way. Sure they didn't look great in their 1st match but then other than Germany who did ? It took Croatia awhile before people started to realize they didn't suck Slovenia are much the same (although I know they won't like being compared to Croatia) They're a young nation having broken away from ex Yugoslavia so nobody really knows what to expect from them. I'm a little Biased I admit as I have many Slovenian friends however I still think they can cause a surprise for the USA and maybe even England. 

I'm calling todays games as
Germany 3 Serbia 1
Usa 1 Slovenia 2
Algeria 0 England 3

and on a personal note I'm expecting two separate headaches from those damn Vuvuzelas.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Germany 3-1 Serbia
Slovenia 1-1 USA
England 2-0 Algeria


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Kizza said:


> I would love if Higuain was Australian.
> 
> Just sayin'.


How do you think the French are feeling right now? He could actually have played for them - he was born there and chose Argentina! 

Anyway, knowing Domenech, he probably wouldn't selected him in the squad anyway, maybe because the stars hadn't aligned for him or whatever crazy selection method he is using these days.

I call:

Germany 3-1 Serbia
Slovenia 2-1 USA
England 3-0 Algeria


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Slovenia/USA could be close. Still not convinced by the USA.

Germany and England should waltz through easily.

France certainly _could_ still get through. Going goalless in their first two matches and then probably having to score 3, concede none and hope for another result to go their way is a pretty big ask though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ColeStar said:


> How do you think the French are feeling right now? He could actually have played for them - he was born there and chose Argentina!
> 
> Anyway, knowing Domenech, he probably wouldn't selected him in the squad anyway, maybe because the stars hadn't aligned for him or whatever crazy selection method he is using these days.
> 
> ...


Good choice. Benzema could have played for Algeria I believe.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Good choice. Benzema could have played for Algeria I believe.


Yeah, almost all of the French starting 11 could've played for another nation if they so chose. It's like that for a lot of the European teams though - Germany and England in particular have a lot of double-qualified players. Scotland, Ireland, Portugal, Netherlands too etc. Actually, thinking about it, it's the same out of Europe, Australia is a good example!


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

All the games today/tonight/whatever look pretty predictable in terms of who is winning but you never know...

Germany 2-0 Serbia
Slovenia 1-2 USA
England 3-0 Algeria

I wouldn't be surprised to see the US draw 0-0 or win 1-0 though. I don't really have faith in any of the strikers.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ColeStar said:


> Yeah, almost all of the French starting 11 could've played for another nation if they so chose. It's like that for a lot of the European teams though - Germany and England in particular have a lot of double-qualified players. Scotland, Ireland, Portugal, Netherlands too etc. Actually, thinking about it, it's the same out of Europe,* Australia is a good example!*


from our squad only Nikita Rukavytsya and Dario Vidošić were born outside the country and Vidošić moved here when he was 1. Our society down here is incrediably multicultural, our country wasn't colonised by Europeans until a couple hundred years ago. Being able to play for other countries through ancestors is a byproduct of that mulitculturalism.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> from our squad only Nikita Rukavytsya and Dario Vidošić were born outside the country and Vidošić moved here when he was 1. Our society down here is incrediably multicultural, our country wasn't colonised by Europeans until a couple hundred years ago. Being able to play for other countries through ancestors is a byproduct of that mulitculturalism.


Yeah I know, all of the English players were born in England as were most of the Germans - those who weren't mostly moved young. It wasn't a criticism by the way, just to clear that up.

Gotta say, I did love that in 2006 Australia got drawn against both Croatia and Italy - I can imagine that there must've been quite a lot of banter there for players like Popovic, Viduka, Skoko, Bresciano, Grella, Aloisi etc. Both those matches were great as well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I wish we could get at least once get drawn against a 'poor elite' team like France at this WC rather than Brazil or Germany. 

Would've loved to have New Zealand's run at this cup. The match against Italy would've been amazing. Atmosphere would've been huge at like every pub in Sydney. As it stands i just hope we can squeeze a 2nd and have England win their group. We'd get thrashed by the Poms but i'd have fun with the English tourists down here


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Germany 3-1 Serbia
Slovenia 1-1 USA
England 4-0 Algeria


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> France...what a disappointment.
> 
> Dude fucked up with no Benzema, Nasri, Mexes, Aly Sissihko, and Ben Arfa.
> 
> Could have used all of them today. Toulalan and Diaby just didn't work.


Why didn't the French FA/FFF arrange something so Laurent Blanc can replace Domenech before instead of after the World Cup? It's almost as if they enjoy watching the team unrest.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I would love if Higuain was Australian.
> 
> Just sayin'.


We wouldn't create any chances for him to score. I'd prefer if Messi was Australia :side:


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Germany 1-1 serbia << im confident 
usa 1-0 slovenia
algeria 0-2 england


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Its do or die for U.S. today. With a win we are almost sure to go through (I am confident against Algeria), a loss and its pretty much over. Donovan must definitely be active, his pace is necessary. Germany and Serbia should be good. Don't expect another rout as Serbia's defense is solid. England will probably rout Algeria. I think more than two goals for sure.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Germany should put in yet another quality performance. With Ozil carrying the ball and Klose's finish, they should be a definitive monster to deal with. Hoping for Klose to get another goal, to further him along the route to the Golden Boot.

Hopefully, the cap'n gets a few chances to break free of the defence and go winger too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ColeStar said:


> Yeah, almost all of the French starting 11 could've played for another nation if they so chose. It's like that for a lot of the European teams though - Germany and England in particular have a lot of double-qualified players. Scotland, Ireland, Portugal, Netherlands too etc. Actually, thinking about it, it's the same out of Europe, Australia is a good example!


Christian Vieri choosing Italy instead of us


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Fully expect Germany to impress once again, there have been some 'shocks' so far but I can't see this being one of them.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Fully expect Germany to impress once again, there have been some 'shocks' so far but I can't see this being one of them.


Yeah, me too. Should be another good Germany result - you never know though.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Podolski just had a brilliant strike, just spun wide of the post. He wasn't far away, tbh, and Germany look bright in the early going.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Christian Vieri choosing Italy instead of us


Aww.

Good player, dickhead of a person though. I say that even as an Interista.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

WTF IS UP WITH THIS REF


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

This guy is the worst ref in the tournament so far. He should be withdrawn by FIFA for the rest of the World Cup.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

WTF a red and like 6 yellows?


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't think thats the last red we will see in this match. Fucking ruining a good match.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Klose gone and serbia score!!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

And there you see the direct effect of Klose being sent off. Not at all easy for Germany to chase this game now. Wow.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW??? Serbia 1-0 Germany... How the fuck??


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Goal for Serbia. Not a bad game in terms of entertainment.

Ref must be high though.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

yessssssssssssss serbia!!!
GREAT DECISION REF I'D OF DONE THE SAME 

I think i was the only one on here to say it would be close and serbia can get a draw


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Klose is out and Serbia scored gool, crazy football!*


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

This Ref has a no bullshit policy, which is very rare to see.

The second yellow card was there, if he has to follow the direction that has been taken from the start of the match


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Another match ruined by a red card.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Tim Cahill is laughing at harsh red cards.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Now we will see if the first game was a true representation of Germany, o how it can all change.

They will still do well, hopefully Serbia can hold on their chances of progession will be boosted with this.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

This ref has a career in stand-up once this tournament is over.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The ref decision was too harsh there.*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

He tackled from behind cmon


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Klose had been building up for that red card. I think I counted 3-4 situations before the red card that could have gotten him a yellow card.
He had it coming.

Exciting game now


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuck so close to equalising.

Cahill's red was still by far the worst decision of the tournament. At least his was after the result wasn't in doubt though.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Wow that was close, Germany don't give up ever!*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The high foot rule is bullshit. 

If the ball's there then they have every right to go for it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

That was close, Serbia holding on to this lead just about.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Good game. Should be a very exciting second half. Fancy the Germans to get a goal at least.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

England need to stick a few past Algeria today in case we end up missing out on top spot because of goal difference.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Enigma said:


> England need to stick a few past Algeria today in case we end up missing out on top spot because of goal difference.


Ordinarily I would be confident that they would do so but if they are as wasteful as they were against USA then they will find it hard. Ive got a feeling with all the pressure on this game it could be a cagey one with England winning by the odd goal.

They must win!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Enigma said:


> England need to stick a few past Algeria today in case we end up missing out on top spot because of goal difference.


Spot on. I hope we can do it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The second half should be exciting.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:sad:

Cacau is probably going to come on in the second half.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

That first yellow was never a yellow to me. Complete accident and clumsy on Klose's part. This ref likes his yellows. Klose was silly I guess, but felt it was harsh.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*German can make it draw if they keep it going like the end of the first half.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Loving seeing this happen to the Germans.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

If Serbia win, Then this is great news for Australia if they beat ghana in their next match. Since the points will be all equal at 3 points with 1 game remaining for each team. and whoever wins in the last game will SURELY go through. Just hoping we give algeria a run for their money today.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

schadenfreude. good old Germans even have a word to describe my feelings about their game vs serbia thus far.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Podoslki was close.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yellow cards all over the match!*


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Nah it is bad for Australia I think. With this we have to win both our final two matches. If Germany was to win then a win against Ghana and a draw against Serbia would have probably been enough.

WOW epic irony :lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Vidic!!!*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Penalty!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Is Vidic a retard? What was that!?


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW, Germany miss a penalty. What the hell is going on!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What do they teach defenders in Serbia? Punch on sight?

Edit: Missed it.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

SAVE! Vidic lucky to be on the pitch.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW !!! Saved the penalty!!!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow he saved it!! Come on Serbia!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Podoloski screwed Germany chance.*


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I would have put A LOT of money on Podolski scoring just then, tbh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao what a nice save.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am glad that Podoloski missed it just for Vididc but that was little retard thing to do Vidi *


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:lmao Vidic is so hard he knew he'd get away with that :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*This match is one of the most excited games in this tournament so far.*


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

What was Vidic doing there, you cannot raise your hands like that in the box and make contact with the ball without giving a penalty away

Poor pen from Podolski,with his shot you would of expected him to smash it past the keeper. Instead there was hardly any power at all and was at a good height for the keeper.

Edit: Serbia hit the post, very unlucky good play from Krasic.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Jesus, Serbia are rampant.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow off the post... So close.. serbia could have putten the game away with that i reckon


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Right to the post, Germany got lucky in that play.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The second goal was close there.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The World Cup is really coming to life with the second round of matches. There hasn't been a bad game since the first round.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Medo said:


> *This match is one of the most excited games in this tournament so far.*


Well, this game doesn't have many others to compete with, haha.
Ivory Coast/Portugal and South Korea/Argentina were pretty good.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Didnt realise but I should be wanting Germany to get back into this. If they loose today then the chance of England facing them may increase if England were to top their group.

Alot of "ifs" though .


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Double change.. could see some fresh stuff now. I'm still betting on germany to score in this game TBH


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

So apparently a player gets sent off for a pisstake tackle from behind, and that tackle from behind then was worse than the other one and got nothing for it... Ref.. i have something for you.. :banplz::banplz:

EDIT: Wow almost another goal for serbia, they are on fire tonight, ...Serbia winning this game makes the Aussies look shameful.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Serbia should have this game in the bag, Zigic should of scored that header from that distance.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Zigic had it there, so close.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

POD said:


> Didnt realise but I should be wanting Germany to get back into this. If they loose today then the chance of England facing them may increase if England were to top their group.
> 
> Alot of "ifs" though .


Damn didn't think of that. Stangely enough I can see Ghana winning the group if Germany lose here. 

USA could quite easily finish above us though so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

RKeithO said:


> Well, this game doesn't have many others to compete with, haha.
> Ivory Coast/Portugal and South Korea/Argentina were pretty good.


*I guess you are right, there's not much good matches so far which is disappointing thing.


The ref is dump.*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

What the hell was Vidic doing there??? Keeper bailed him out.

Germany playing well with 10 men. Wouldn't surprize me if they equalized.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

POD said:


> Serbia should have this game in the bag, Zigic should of scored that header from that distance.


Yeah, tbf Germany have missed the Peno and they've missed a few chances too.

Very good game.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Magsimus said:


> Damn didn't think of that. Stangely enough I can see Ghana winning the group if Germany lose here.
> 
> USA could quite easily finish above us though so we'll see how it goes.


Yeah could happen, would be nice to miss them in the first knockout stage. I really dont fancy Englands chances against the Germans.

Edit: How many chances do Serbia need to secure this victory.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Speedyt1991 said:


> So apparently a player gets sent off for a pisstake tackle from behind, and that tackle from behind then was worse than the other one and got nothing for it... Ref.. i have something for you.. :banplz::banplz:
> 
> EDIT: Wow almost another goal for serbia, they are on fire tonight, ...Serbia winning this game makes the Aussies look shameful.


No, getting thrashed 4-0 by the germans makes us look shameful. This makes the Germans look beatable, you just have to make sure they're a man down first.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sticksy said:


> No, getting thrashed 4-0 by the germans makes us look shameful. This makes the Germans look beatable, you just have to make sure they're a man down first.


Germany are beatable, And you's could have beaten them, But your coach is a dumbarse for putting a midfielder on his own up front.. And Your defence was sloppier than a runny turd. So I wasn't surprised to see the Aussies lose, Had Kewell or something been up front with back up and your defence stayed strong and defensive then i reckon Australia might have had a chance to beat germany.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Germany, despite losing have still looked pretty good here. It's gonna be a close end here though, I expect Ghana to not lose and probably beat Australia which means Germany will need to beat Ghana to go through.

Good game. Pity Germany couldn't get a goal.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

FT: Serbia wins 1-0.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Vidic was outstanding.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well this is the tournament of shockers, a setback for Germany, as Ghana won't be easy. Muller and Podolski were both poor today, but congrats to Serbia on being able to defeat a team that looked so great in their opening game. Hoping Germany don't come out against Ghana as *if* U.S. advance and get second place, getting the Germans again would be murder. 

Now I'm nervous as hell, and hoping for a victory for U.S. :\


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The eyes on Ghan/Australia game after this game hopefully Ghana made it.*


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

I take a shit, and come back and Serbia lose a player, Who was it?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I just woke up and former Yugoslavia have done it O_O They have beaten Germany! And since Serbia lost to Ghana, this group is totally fucked up now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Germany are beatable, And you's could have beaten them, But your coach is a dumbarse for putting a midfielder on his own up front.. And Your defence was sloppier than a runny turd. So I wasn't surprised to see the Aussies lose, Had Kewell or something been up front with back up and your defence stayed strong and defensive then i reckon Australia might have had a chance to beat germany.


we didn't have a chance even if Pim Verbeek wasn't retarded. Kewell was injured, thats why he didn't start on and we were already gone so there was no point in bringing him on as a sub.

We played 3 defensive midfielders in Valeri, Culina and Grella. That along with playing Cahill by himself up front with Garcia on the wing showed our hand early. We were never going to be close and with those tactics it made it even less so.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Referee was horribly inconsistent, and just horrible in general.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Medo said:


> *The eyes on Ghan/Australia game after this game hopefully Ghana made it.*


It's hard to say, The Group is just a big Clusterfuck at the moment. I can see Australia pulling a win out of this.. I went and saw alot of Harry Kewells games when he played for Liverpool, and i have to say when desperate times are in the midst, Kewell can pull a goal out of his arse and win the match no problem. But the Australians defence desperately needs to tighten up and they need to push forward more, I noticed in their game against germany they looked very unconfident going forward against Germany. So hopefully the realisation that their world cup is on the line in this ghana will pull them through. But Ghana are indeed a strong team. It's hard to pick. But i'm going with the Australians on this one.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Germany got screwed big time that was a terrible referee 
Vidic doing a superman and hitting the ball with his hand was LOL worthy
but then they missed the penalty but if that douchebag ref had not sent off Klose he would have taken the pen and i think would have scored


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Vidic was outstanding.


Apart from one particular moment.

Serbia were impressive. Very good counter attacking side. Krasic and Jovanovic looking very good, and if Zigic can up his game, perhaps this mightn't be the only big scalp Serbia claim at this World Cup. It's very possible that they could have England in the next round.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well time for Slovenia vs USA.. I think the Yanks can win this. But Slovenia are unpredictable and they've won like 8 of their last 10 games or something so their in good form.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

We need to have Kennedy and Kewell start up front in the next game, just so we have some decent height in Kennedy and skill in Kewell.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Kizza said:


> We need to have Kennedy and Kewell start up front in the next game, just so we have some decent height in Kennedy and skill in Kewell.


Nikita Rukavytsya + Kennedy is what You's want for the First 50 minutes or so, then sub Kewell in.. You's dont wan't to throw kewell in the starting line-up when hes at risk of injury.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I wanna make something clear: if the referee is a retarded donkey, even Germany can't beat fucking Serbia.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

The referee beat Serbia. Klose is better than the whole of Serbia's team.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad Serbia won. If we (Australia) are able to beat Ghana tommorow night, that will leave all teams at 3 points, then it's up for grabs for anybody. Most exciting group? I think so.

U.S to win 1 or 2-0

But the ref gave you Germans a penalty, and Podolski couldn't even score that. Don't blame the ref.



Sticksy said:


> we didn't have a chance even if Pim Verbeek wasn't retarded. Kewell was injured, thats why he didn't start on and we were already gone so there was no point in bringing him on as a sub.
> 
> We played 3 defensive midfielders in Valeri, Culina and Grella. That along with playing Cahill by himself up front with Garcia on the wing showed our hand early. We were never going to be close and with those tactics it made it even less so.


Not to mention we tried to play the offside trap to fucking Germany of all teams. I truly hope they scrap that shit for the game tomorrow night.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Another group, along with Group H, where a three teams/six points scenario is possible. This is gonna very, very interesting.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Nikita Rukavytsya + Kennedy is what You's want for the First 50 minutes or so, then sub Kewell in.. You's dont wan't to throw kewell in the starting line-up when hes at risk of injury.


Fair enough, I forgot that Nikita bloke. Still, Kewell needs a run, it's useless to keep him on the bench.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

missed the first game but I predicted a 1-0 win for serbia, obviously .
anway, usa 2-1 slovenia
england 2-0

Green

johnson terry carragher cole

barry

lampard gerrard

lennon cole

rooney

it really isn't that hard mr. capello


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Glad Serbia won. If we (Australia) are able to beat Ghana tommorow night, that will leave all teams at 3 points, then it's up for grabs for anybody. Most exciting group? I think so.
> 
> U.S to win 1 or 2-0
> 
> ...


You realise that most of the fouls "from Germany" weren't really fouls? You realise that the penalty HAD to be given? You realise that Serbia wasn't the better team? You do? Fine.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

With the way players have been going down like flies (Taiwo, Senderos, Vela,...) I don't think Kewell could even last 45 minutes.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Slovenia winning this would make things very interesting. Can't really see it happening though.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Slovenia as i said are unpredictable, But The yanks should win. But you never know.. after the serbian/germany game and the spain/swiss game, Overall the cup so far has been that much of a clusterfuck that anything is possible :lmao


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Gin said:


> You realise that most of the fouls "from Germany" weren't really fouls? You realise that the penalty HAD to be given? You realise that Serbia wasn't the better team? You do? Fine.


Obviously. The same thing happened to us, we got our best player red carded for a soft tackle. Life goes on, Germany is a strong squad, and on goal diff alone, if yous can at least draw against Ghana you's are through. Ref's are always bastards, though in reality, you guys had a penalty, the score should have been 1-1.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Slovenia hate us already :lmao


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm hoping for either the yanks to win or draw. A win for slovenia will surely mean they are through. A Draw could see us take second if we beat algeria today.. So who knows.. this group is a hard one as well.. I'm having doubts about us and the yanks being the top 2 finished in the group, i'm going with slovenia to go through and either us or the yanks to go through with them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

DEMPSEY COMING WITH THE ELBOWS~!

HERE TO FUCK SHIT UP!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gin said:


> You realise that most of the fouls "from Germany" weren't really fouls? You realise that the penalty HAD to be given? You realise that Serbia wasn't the better team? You do? Fine.


you realise we got our best player sent off for a soft tackle against you guys? you realise we didn't get a penalty for a blatent handball? you realise at potentially 2-1 and Cahill not off the game would've been a bit different? you do? fine.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Dampsy should get atleast yellow card there.*


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

You can't header a ball without raising your elbows. He was looking at the ball all the time, made no eye contact with opponent.

The Slovenia goalkeeper should have at least worn shorts with those leggins. Looks like a cock.


----------



## Pickaldo (Mar 14, 2010)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Nikita Rukavytsya + Kennedy is what You's want for the First 50 minutes or so, then sub Kewell in.. You's dont wan't to throw kewell in the starting line-up when hes at risk of injury.


Really need McDonald to start the next game, oh wait...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

As I'm English, I can't decide what result is best here for us. Help plz.

I'm just hoping for a THUNDERSHOT PK!!!!11111!!!!!111


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Pickaldo said:


> Really need McDonald to start the next game, oh wait...


That's right, I raged when I saw he was dumped. He works well with a second striker imo, but Verbeek only uses the single striker.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Medo said:


> *Dampsy should get atleast yellow card there.*


I think we've seen enough cards this World Cup.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Word said:


> You can't header a ball without raising your elbows. He was looking at the ball all the time, made no eye contact with opponent.
> 
> The Slovenia goalkeeper should have at least worn shorts with those leggins. Looks like a cock.


*I know but he hit him in the face by his elbow in the end, we see it end by red card in some matches so i guess Dampsey was lucky 

That's ok HoMiCiDaL26 *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Game over.

Uggggh. We suck at chasing [email protected]!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLL

Beautiful strike.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

GOALLLL FOR SLOVENIAAA!!!!!!! ....I KNEW IT


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Lovely goal!!!!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Slovenia scored!*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Holy fuck at that curve.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

JABULANI HAS SCORED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was beautiful touch by the striker, great gool.*


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

I KNEW it would be Birsa it just had to be somehow he's a player with a large influence in the Slovenia team and only seems to come alive in the big games. I'd love Slovenia to hold onto this lead and build on it.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Slovenia are all over the Americans :lmao


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> Slovenia are all over the Americans :lmao


Hopefully we beat algeria and take second mate


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Hopefully we beat algeria and take second mate


Yeah


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Howard was too far off his line, very bad mistake. Beautiful shot.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

last 15 minutes have been fairly dull.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Put Beasley or Holden in the field.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

perucho1990 said:


> Put Beasley in the field.


Noo i want slovenia to win so we can beat algeria and take second spot going into the last game


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Terrible defending by the US, I feel shameful having drawn with them last week. >.<

EDIT: HOW THE FUCK DID THE US NOT SCORE JUST THEN!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

lol @ that decision.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks like faces are now hands.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bullshit ref. Bullshit.

Well a better spell at least.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

2-0! :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Slovenia must be through now. 2-0.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

SLOVENIAAA SCOREEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2-0!!!! USA ARE FUCKED


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Bye-Bye.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Fuck that its over. 

Horrible World Cup for me.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

:lmao Two - Nil


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

And Slovenia scores once again.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

2-0 Slovenia


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

For the second time today I am very wrong.

fpalm at my predictions.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

We better beat algeria now... should be slovenia 1st and we come in 2nd for final result.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*2-0!!*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL. 


Who woulda thought Slovenia would be the first team to qualify?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Fuck that its over.
> 
> Horrible World Cup for me.


*USA can still make it man.*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I gotta say, its always nice to see the US get their ass kicked 

Good game though, should be a fun 2nd half.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Medo said:


> *USA can still make it man.*


Nope we are shit at chasing games, and I know damn well we aren't magically gonna get two goals. This has been horrible defending, and I don't think I'm watching the second half. Once again we are on the verge of failing in the group stage and its so annoying.

I'm extremely disappointed in our team for losing 2-0 in the first half.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Half time and Slovenia have taken a fresh dump on the US with a 2-0 lead.. Gonna be a tough for one US to come back, They should get beasley on the field and throw everything they have at slovenia if they are going to have a chance of going through


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Excluding Germany vs Australia and Argentina vs South Korea, this is the first game where I'm confident of the leading team not fucking it up.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Nope we are shit at chasing games, and I know damn well we aren't magically gonna get two goals. This has been horrible defending, and I don't think I'm watching the second half. Once again we are on the verge of failing in the group stage and its so annoying.


Wether your losing by 1 point or 10 points, Always show your support and watch the game till the end.

EDIT: I Can't wait to see Dixie's twitter page later on after this result lmfao


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Subs the US should make

Cherundolo out - Beasley in (US plays with 3 defenders)

Bradley out - Holden in

Findlay out - Gomez in.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

perucho1990 said:


> Subs the US should make
> 
> Cherundolo out - Beasley in (US plays with 3 defenders)
> 
> ...


I would say Buddle in. On the first day ever since even before the 23 man squad was named, I kept saying start Buddle. Findley has pace but can't pass or score in the box for the life of him. And even at that its very little chance of happening, our defenders are asleep.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

To be fair Slovenia have been very good first half and fully deserving of their lead. Gonna be very difficult for the US to get back in it. 

Confident England can win the group now after this result.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

I think the teams were pretty evenly balanced on paper but the Americans underestimated Slovenia and Slovenia played well which surprised the Americans.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Why take Findlay out? He's missing the next game now, so might as well use him as much as possible. That would be utter stupidity to take him off before at least the 75th minute mark.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You know, upsets lose their impact when EVERY GAME IS AN UPSET.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

MXPX said:


> I think the teams were pretty evenly balanced on paper but the Americans underestimated Slovenia and Slovenia played well which surprised the Americans.


Yeah, definitely.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I wouldn't be so confident of England getting top spot. Best scenario is we thrash Algeria and Slovenia put out a weaker team against us and we win to finish top, but I imagine we will fuck it up somewhere and end up second, or worse, not qualifying.

All my ENGLAND HYPE!! has drained away. A good performance tonight would get it right back up. I've also just bought The Sun (and subsequently feel dirty and horrible) just to get some unashamed overexaggeration.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Enigma said:


> I wouldn't be so confident of England getting top spot. Best scenario is we thrash Algeria and Slovenia put out a weaker team against us and we win to finish top, but I imagine we will fuck it up somewhere and end up second, or worse, not qualifying.
> 
> All my ENGLAND HYPE!! has drained away. A good performance tonight would get it right back up.


I hope we thrash Algeria tonight. I know we can - it's just a matter of our mental strength.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Slovenia are actually playing pretty well. They might actually top the group at this rate.

Then again, with the Germans faltering, top spot might not be where you wanna finish.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> To be fair Slovenia have been very good first half and fully deserving of their lead. Gonna be very difficult for the US to get back in it.
> 
> Confident England can win the group now after this result.


Wrong, We will take second. Slovenia should have 6 points after this, i don't think we can top the group unless we win the next 2 games and slovenia lost their last one.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> I hope we thrash Algeria tonight. I know we can - it's just a matter of our mental strength.


Absolutely, but I'm wary of upsets in this World Cup. USA clearly raised their game for us and although I don't know much of them, I don't expect Algeria to roll over.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Enigma said:


> Absolutely, but I'm wary of upsets in this World Cup. USA clearly raised their game for us and although I don't know much of them, I don't expect Algeria to roll over.


I'm wary too - and you _have_ to be when England are involved. I firmly believe, on our day, we could beat ANYONE. The problem is we could also LOSE to anyone - depending on whether we turn up or not.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Absolutely, but I'm wary of upsets in this World Cup. USA clearly raised their game for us and although I don't know much of them, I don't expect Algeria to roll over.


Algeria aren't very good. I've seen a couple of games of theirs over the past year. You will find a win regardless. its Slovenia who is the real worry, as they eliminated Russia and only allowed three goals in qualifying. I do think England can beat Slovenia, or at the very least draw.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Wrong, We will take second. Slovenia should have 6 points after this, i don't think we can top the group unless we win the next 2 games and slovenia lost their last one.


No, right.

Slovenia is our last game. We beat them and Algeria and we get top spot.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

2 Subs right now

Benny in - Findlay out (Thank God)

Edu in - Torres out(why?)


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Assuming Slovenia and England win:

Slovenia - 6
England - 4
USA - 1
Algeria - 0

So England have to beat Slovenia to take top spot. Only way the places can change is if USA were to beat Algeria, Slovenia was to beat England, and USA have a better goal difference. If England somehow draw with Algeria, they would have to beat Slovenia to ensure getting through.

So yeah, America really need to at least draw this game to have any hope.

Edit - Great goal


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

who knows if winning the group will even benefit us, it's not like Germany are certain to win their group.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

USA SCOREEE 2-1!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank you Donovan. Thank you.

One more please. GOD PLEASE!!!


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

YES! Game on. Super finish from Donovan.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Brilliant goal and composure!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*USA score

2-1*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

GOOOOLAAAZO Landon!!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

2-1!! Game on.


At least England should know by the final game if it benefits them to win the group, I mean I'm sure they'll want to avoid Germany if possible.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey, Donovan can score.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Donovan ftw !


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well this is gonna get very fucking interesting. Hopefully this ends in a Draw for our sake. But i think the USA can somewhat get a comeback


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

That must have been some half-time talk.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll take a draw. I'll celebrate with even a draw at this rate. The angle of Donovan's goal. Wow.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW.. Almost 2-2 just then... USA are on fire.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The draw was close right there.

Nice goal by Donovan btw.*


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I hope USA keep this up for the next 40 minutes, but if they do, I'll eat my face.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Man Dempsey is wrestling. WTF


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

lmao @ that dive and sook. Certainly been many instances of stereotype perpetuation this world cup.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Jesus Christ Dempsey hasn't even got a yellow could well be off the pitch between that and the elbow at the start. Looked like he forgot what kind of football he's playing.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> I'll take a draw. I'll celebrate with even a draw at this rate. The angle of Donovan's goal. Wow.


See, i told ya.. Never give up on your team no matter how far behind they are, You was going to stop watching :lmao.. That's not supportive one bit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Speedyt1991 said:


> See, i told ya.. Never give up on your team no matter how far behind they are, You was going to stop watching :lmao.. That's not supportive one bit.


Well it takes the sting out to stop watching. 

If it goes 3-1 I might have to. I wouldn't be able to take it. :side:


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

A draw is the best result for England, right? I want that.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Draw isn't good I don't think. A draw means that even if they win tonight, if they were to lose to slovania next round and the US were to win, they would get eliminated. A slovenia win gives them some leverage and the chance to win the group lies in their hands.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> A draw is the best result for England, right? I want that.


I don't think so because the USA would be on two points and Slovenia would have 4 points the usa beating algeria should be considered almost a certainty as should england beating algeria therefore if Slovenia beat us we'd be gone however if Slovenia win they have 6 points and the usa still have 1 we can lose to Slovenia and with a good goal difference still go through. 

I say this I'm totally biased though Slovenia is my second home and a country I love to death so I'm pulling for them to go through alongside England.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, For our sake, We need slovenia to win.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

A striker for a defender? Gomez has scored off the bench twice internationally 

Please let it work


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

HOLY SHIT 2-2~!


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!! USA SCOREEEE 2-2!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

BRADLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY

Hold on to this please!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

2-2 

LOL at the guy crying - probably the first football match he's ever seen

America have done well to come back from 2-0 down. PErhaps they can win it now!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Well there we go!

Things just got interesting.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Goal GOOAL GOAL GOAL

BRADLEY JR


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Some of the USA attacking has been woeful. I don't get them passing the ball around, being nice and patient but then getting bored and crossing the ball into the box from the half way. And when the get the ball into the final third taking shots from outside the box when there are men open. They just need to be more patient and find their danger man Donavon at all times.

Seeeeeee!! Give the ball to fucking Landan Donavon.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

2-2! O_O


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

USA~!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I told you so Rock *


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

FUCKING HELL... That shit's on England now.. if USA win we might be fucked..


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Speedyt1991 said:


> FUCKING HELL... That shit's on England now.. if USA win we might be fucked..


All we have to do is beat Algeria and Slovenia.......


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Back to 4-4-2? Come on Bradley, try to win the match.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

This is my favourite match so far in terms of tension.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Disallowed!


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOOWOWOW!!!!! DISSALOWED?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ahhh fuck. That;s playing with me right now


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh fuck off, ref.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

So what was the foul?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Damn that was close.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

It shouldn't have been disallowed.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Good game*


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

come on slovenia!! we need yous to win for englands sake!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yep.

robbed.

should be 3-2 US


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Speedyt1991 said:


> come on slovenia!! we need yous to win for englands sake!


:no: It makes little difference to us.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuck that.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Speedyt1991 said:


> come on slovenia!! we need yous to win for englands sake!


Nah we don't.

Have been impressed with the USA fight back tbh.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Fucking Dempsey - throwing the ball away! They should be trying to win the game!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*There was no foul!


Edit- Nah i saw it now.*


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

There were fouls on both sides where that ball was coming in I wouldn't have given it if I'd been the ref.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

What the heck just happened? :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

seeing the replay again.

there were about 4 fouls on Slovenia.

FUCKING GARBAGE


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Can someone please explain the foul. Screwed out of a win. And if we lose now then this is horrible.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> Can someone please explain the foul. Screwed out of a win. And if we lose now then this is horrible.


I'll explain it for you. There was no foul, the ref is an idiot.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

USA will still qualify, IMO.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> :no: It makes little difference to us.


It sort of does. I'd rather Slovenia win the US in terms of points. Slovenia already have 3, and USA 1.. I'd rather slovenia go in 1st and we 2nd behind them if we beat algeria.. so then slovenia 6, we 4, US 1 and algeria 0


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Word said:


> USA will still qualify, IMO.


I agree. England to beat Algeria and Slovenia - USA to beat Algeria. England top and USA second - I reckon.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rofl at Dempsey.

I tripped over the ball, give me a free kick.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Now, this group became more complicated after that draw.*


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

final whistle 2-2... well that was the best game so far in the WC


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually that wasn't too bad for the yanks.

Now they just need England to beat Slovenia and them to win next round. Very possible outcomes.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Damn you Coulibaly. What in the world was wrong with that goal?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

14 yellow cards shown already over the first 2 games.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I feel bad for wanting to quit on this game. I'll ask someone to kick me in the balls for that. 

But wow amazing comeback. I really wish that goal stood. Referee made Findley miss the next match on a faceball. And unless someone can explain the foul to me, we had a good goal disallowed. But okay, I will take this. We NEED to beat Algeria, and England must get rid of Algeria and Slovenia. I will be rooting for England as much as any of you who live there. Our hopes are alive.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully England tops the group, USA comes second and Germany comes runner up in theirs 8*D


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah USA and England to qualify, second and first respectively. However it could be that Germany finish second ad Serbia top their group. So if this does happen, USA could beat Serbia putting them in the quarters. That would be an amazing achievement for them.

Who knows? Shit load if scenarios that could happen right now. This world cup is shaping up well.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> I feel bad for wanting to quit on this game. I'll ask someone to kick me in the balls for that.
> 
> But wow amazing comeback. I really wish that goal stood. Referee made Findley miss the next match on a faceball. And unless someone can explain the foul to me, we had a good goal disallowed. But okay, I will take this. We NEED to beat Algeria, and England must get rid of Algeria and Slovenia. I will be rooting for England as much as any of you who live there. Our hopes are alive.


*kicks you in the balls for before* :lmao not a bad result for yanks after all..


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

England/Algeria draw please. Therefore if USA beat Algeria they go through.

This has gotta be the only sport I support the USA in.

Still appalling refereeing. That should have been a USA penalty if anything.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fucking pissed.

england/algeria draw plz


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

If England do their job against Slovenia and USA wins Algeria, they're always through. They absolutely need to beat Algeria though.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

i could only imagine the devestation if we lose to algeria today... >.<


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

result hasn't really done us any favours, just confuses matters even more.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Everything remains the same for us. Beat Algeria. Beat Slovenia. And take it from there. Simple.....................








England - Do NOT mess this up


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Well if we wanted to win we should not of got down 0-2
But once we did come back .... WOW did we take a dick in the ass by the refs

I hope that idiots real happy with himself .
May he never ref again


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Gotta feel for the US there. Robbed by the ref. When the whistle went, I thought for sure it was for a penalty, but I can't possibly see how it was for a foul on Slovenia. 

Also, this thread is really starting to wind me up. Too many posts, and not enough substance.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

A popular wrestling term would describe this referee nicely.. "the ref is blind"


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

How long is Klose out for now?



Rockhead said:


> Fuck that its over.
> 
> Horrible World Cup for me.












What kind of fan are you?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

St. Stephen said:


> Gotta feel for the US there. Robbed by the ref. When the whistle went, I thought for sure it was for a penalty, but I can't possibly see how it was for a foul on Slovenia.
> 
> Also, this thread is really starting to wind me up. Too many posts, and not enough substance.


Its the Yanks :side:

I am now nicely hyped up for the England game. Massive incentive to take the top spot with a good thumping of Algeria. First pre-match beer is on its way and I don't plan to stop drinking until long after the game. Or I will have a shot of JD for every goal we score I think. I hope to be smashed by the 60th minute.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Enigma said:


> Its the Yanks :side:
> 
> I am now nicely hyped up for the England game. Massive incentive to take the top spot with a good thumping of Algeria. First pre-match beer is on its way and I don't plan to stop drinking until long after the game. Or I will have a shot of JD for every goal we score I think. I hope to be smashed by the 60th minute.


And if we don't score - save it all up to drown your sorrows come full time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

England will do well as long as this guy steps up.










I guess a draw favors us today, but whatever I'll take second place to get out of the group stages at least. If we lose or draw to Algeria we should move down 20 places in FIFA rankings. Fingers crossed it doesn't happen. And England to beat Slovenia please, fuck them and their undeserved point. At least our point last week wasn't from a disallowed goal. :side:

On a side note, tomorrow's Aussie/Ghana game has got me so hyped. The excitement is over with Group A, but alive in B,C,D.


----------



## 188222 (Jun 13, 2009)

True the referee fucked up royally. But the USA must learn at some point that the only way to win is by playing with the strong intensity they used in the second half _*all game long.*_ Start out strong. Stay strong. Don't leave it all for the second half.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Too little substance? I'm not sure one's euphoria needs to be described with proper points of information, but whatever.

*James* back in. I feel for Rob Green, but he wasn't good enough. Heskey playing too. Todays match won't prove much though. Algeria were very poor against Slovenia, and even if England win today it won't serve as any indication of future form, as the Germans so kindly demonstrated.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Carragher is too slow, total waste of space. Why Dawson isn't starting is beyond me. Carragher was shite when he came on against the US. 
Heskey starting is a suprise because Capello's been hinting he could have been dropped. Oh well, I expect Rooney to score tonight. He improves fantastically, mentally speaking, when he scores.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Rock Bottom said:


> fpalm
> 
> What kind of fan are you?




I already said I get excited and a bit erratic during the games. But at least I am committed to being here for this sport all year long, and not gonna disappear once the World Cup ends.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rock Bottom said:


> How long is Klose out for now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rockhead, despite my constant criticism of the Americans in this thread (though actually I'm getting used to you gays, sorry, guys :side is a very good poster. I would feel exactly the same tonight if England draw.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought USA were really good today.

They're pretty good for a country who has football(ITS NOT SOCCER) as they're 1billionth choice of sport

I'm thinking England will win tonight. They should win, but who knows.

I wonder who Capello gave the nod to for keeper... *checks*


David James.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol @ Carragher starting. The mans been fairly shite for a year yet he's starting ahead of Dawson whom I've never rated before this season just past when he was a rock for the majority.

All the pressure on Rooney is quite funny, when you think Gerrard and Lampard are there too.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

lol, a friend of mine has put four grand on England to win. There's a part of me that wants Algeria to win now.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

It sucks that Ghana/Australia isn't being played today. That group is very interesting now.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Renegade™ said:


> lol @ Carragher starting. The mans been fairly shite for a year yet he's starting ahead of Dawson whom I've never rated before this season just past when he was a rock for the majority.
> 
> All the pressure on Rooney is quite funny, when you think Gerrard and Lampard are there too.


True. Did you hear what Sol Campbell had to say about Englands defence the other day rofl?

Who is that in your gif 


Mr. Kanefan said:


> lol, a friend of mine has put four grand on England to win. There's a part of me that wants Algeria to win now.


Christ, thats mega bucks. What odds did he get? most I've seen is like 1/4 lol. _Bit_ of a risk.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> lol, a friend of mine has put four grand on England to win. There's a part of me that wants Algeria to win now.


Bloody hell!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> It sucks that Ghana/Australia isn't being played today. That group is very interesting now.


Yeah I know, and hopefuly tomorrow when they do meet Australia isn't destroyed and does a bit better this time.


They actually got a decent squad this year to do well, and in 06 they went to the quarter finals if i'm not mistaken I just have no idea what happened the last game


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Enigma said:


> *Carragher is too slow, total waste of space. Why Dawson isn't starting is beyond me.* Carragher was shite when he came on against the US.
> Heskey starting is a suprise because Capello's been hinting he could have been dropped. Oh well, I expect Rooney to score tonight. He improves fantastically, mentally speaking, when he scores.


Seconded. Capello's love of experience goes overboard at times, but this is a guy who tried to call Garry Neville up a few years ago.

Carra should be alright for today though, because there isn't a lot of speed in the Algerian front line to trouble him. Once in the last 16, things will be a lot different.

Why is Heskey starting, btw? Apart from creating the goal, he did absolutely nothing against the US.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

HarlemHeat said:


> Yeah I know, and hopefuly tomorrow when they do meet Australia isn't destroyed and does a bit better this time.
> 
> 
> They actually got a decent squad this year to do well, and in 06 they went to the quarter finals if i'm not mistaken I just have no idea what happened the last game


I have mixed feelings about the game, on one hand I want Australia to do well (and I *really* want them to host a World Cup), on the other I'd like to see Ghana win the group, so we get Germany vs. England in round 2. We might get Spain/Brazil and England/Germany in the second round, thats awesome if you're rooting for anyone other than those 4 teams which I am in my case.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Still mad. :side:

I don't think Algeria has the strength in the central of the pitch to do anything today. I would love a draw...

but I sense an English thrashing. Which would be fine. So long as they thrash Slovenia as well.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> lol, a friend of mine has put four grand on England to win. There's a part of me that wants Algeria to win now.




You must have some rich friends. I wouldn't take on a risk like that myself.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

GunnerMuse said:


> Why is Heskey starting, btw? Apart from creating the goal, he did absolutely nothing against the US.


A valid question however a better question would be "WHY WAS HESKEY GIVEN A SPOT IN THE SQUAD ?!"


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

what does everyone think of gerrard on the left?
I dont think it matters today because we will have enough strength to play better than algeria with either formation but i think against the better teams id like to see gerrard of rooney, then bring crouch on so the big giraffe can cause them problems. If rooney is quiet like he was against usa id wack him on the left and put him in the game for 20 minutes. 

still miss beckham though feels strange not having him on the bench!


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

The formation and team he has played is great.

Gerrard on the left isn't something he just thought of over breakfast, he's done it before and it's worked, with Barry as the holding midfielder the England Team seems to flow well. I'd rather have Green still in goal and anyone but Carra but apart from that it's all good.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

heskey starts? 
anyway, if england don't beat algeria they don't deserve to be at the world cup nevermind deserve to get through their group.
We managed to spank algeria with a few experimental players in the side for chris'sakes!

ITV'S coverage is fucking cringe fpalm


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

England doesn't look good.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

England is getting booed...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

england looks like ass.

hmm. might get that draw that I want.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

We look Terrible this is what happens when you have Heskey and Carragher in the team its like playing with 10 men as they only count as half David James looks like he doesn't trust the defenders at all too and looks really scared to make a mistake ....should have started Joe Hart. On the plus side Algeria look just as bad.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

We are playing fucking shit. I can't believe what I am seeing right now. Algeria look more dangerous than us. Rooney is non-existent. Only Carragher, Heskey and Barry have done anything of note. Sort this mess out. I'm fuming over this.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I expect England to still win this but a very uninspiring first half from them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

England looking a bit better than Algeria in the first half, but not anything spectacular. They had some opportunities, but nothing of real worry. I expect England to get a goal in the second half. Slovenia and Algeria may have been severely underestimated as the two who don't make it past the group stages. Algeria looking quite good, and could trouble us as well unfortunately.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

England are a joke right now, that was absolutely terrible. Even Rooney has been non-existent in this game but there again, he's hardly seen the ball.

I'm surprised at how well Carragher has done. He's defended solid so far as has Barry who has done good in the midfield. Heskey is using his strength to win possession of the ball but other than that, we've done awful. We've been predictable on the attack and keep giving away possession easily.

If England continue like this then they don't deserve to be in the Quarter Finals.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He did alright last game but Heskey is having an absolute shocker so far. The rest of the team aren't much better though.

Sort it out Fabio.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Seriously, is that all you have England ?*


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't think Algeria have been underestimated I think if they were half deccent they'd be winning right now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

booed off? really? REALLY?
seriously though, england are wank. they had a few small decent spells but algeria just look better which must be scary if your an england fan.
england will probably get a flukey goal in off heskeys giant arse though.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

English Dragon said:


> The formation and team he has played is great.
> 
> Gerrard on the left isn't something he just thought of over breakfast, he's done it before and it's worked, with Barry as the holding midfielder the England Team seems to flow well. I'd rather have Green still in goal and anyone but Carra but apart from that it's all good.


Yeah it worked really well for euro 2008 :side:
The formation isn't working! Heskey has had a lot of space more than rooney and he hasnt the class to create anything!
They don't look sharp enough and in parts look like they have never played together before! 
Hoping for a much better performance 2nd half! I predicted england dominating play with algeria countering with pace but nothing coming off it but for 30 mins they played it in out half :no:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The funny thing is that Algeria aren't even decent team to make it draw with England in the first half, it's all becuase of the shity playing from England.*


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

If we continue to play like this - we may qualify - but after that - we can just forget about it. What a fucking joke we are right now.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I wish people would STFU about Heskey and Carragher. Them and Barry are the only ones playing half-decent on the pitch in this game.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Gerrard and Lampard are completely out of game actually.*


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Everyone should calm down. We will score soon, then probably get a few more. The players are just nervy. After they get a win they will also beat Slovenia then have confidence in the Round of 16. 

It's all cool, guys.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Didn't think an England match would make me yawn so. They need to pick up in the 2nd half, or else Algeria will nick a goal from somewhere.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah I don't understand why Lampard is someone we turn to he's not been a good player for england since the world cup in 2002 playing him in the centre ahead of Gerrard just hasn't worked. Gareth Barry John Terry and Glen Johnson are the only England players not sucking right now.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I guess they should try Joe Cole instead of Lampard now.*


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Sean Wright Phillips *facepalm* its like were trying to lose !


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Give SWP a chance, he has pace and skill so could easily cause the Algerians problems. Englands downfall has always been the expectation levels, and it's no different now.

This game's not over yet.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Why isn't Joe Cole on? 

Rooney is playing a really bad game, I can't believe how many times he's lost the ball. 

Our attack is dull, predictable and sloppy. It's like no one is even trying, they look deflated and uninspired.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Feels like England is getting a little bit closer.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This is better from England. Now they look a bit more dangerous, just a bit. Algerian defense has been great in closing down goalscoring opportunities. I also wish Joe Cole was on, but hey Fabio must know more than me. 

Englands corners are horrid. Can't get past first defender.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Very poor game from England, for god sakes you made Algeria look like Brazil :side:*


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Foreshadowed said:


> Why isn't Joe Cole on?


My theory is he's been spending too much time with Fabio's wife since the tournament started.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

This game has been horrible to watch. I keep having to take breaks because it's so damn boring.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Considering England's roster they shouldn't have any trouble qualifying let alone defeating Algeria.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

We've attacked better for the past few minutes but still, this looks like a draw. I'm really disappointed in England and to be honest, I think it's a joke the way they've played.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Crouch is in


----------



## _priceless_ (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh boy England is pretty shit. I kinda feel bad for you. All this over hype for fucking nothing..


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*0-0 :lmao*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

England deserve to be jeered after that. Absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok now it's over. Meh hopefully we'll still get through, but that was piss poor.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Worst England performance I've EVER seen !

Team selection was terrible tactics were bad and commitment just wasn't there I could have played better.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

And Its over, 2nd biggest Upset of the WC.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Someone remind why I love football again? Worst England performane in a long time.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*England to win the world cup *


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

You know whats funny, its Fabio Capellos birthday. For him playing on a birthday means bad luck. I guess he was right 8*D


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, that was a meek performance from England. Capello needs to shoulder some of the blame. SWP gave very little after coming on, and the Crouch sub should have happened earlier. 

Credit to Algeria though, who fought hard, didn't think they could hold on but they have.



> "Nice to see your home fans booing you," said England striker Wayne Rooney to the television camera as he left the pitch in Cape Town.


I laughed.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Belhadj is my man of the match. Our task is still the same, beat Algeria. I feel worse now. Wish we had that damn win earlier, because with that we nearly would have been through. 

But right now, still unpredictable. Now I can even see Slovenia beating *this* England. Individually great, collectively crap, I think.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Piss take that, jokers.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Well Fabio Capello was 64 today, my only explanation for our performance is that Capello has finally gone senile on this very day. Sticking with 442? He is close to a sacking. England were useless today and if we play like that against Slovenia - we are out.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

UTTER WANK.

Fuck it, Capello can hide behind his 'discipline' and strict rules on the media, etc, but if he can't fucking beat Algeria what makes him better than, say, Sven? The boys were just that tonight - boys. Utterly devoid of any flair, Rooney looks like he doesn't give a fuck and the tactics were ALL WRONG. Heskey does nothing all season yet gets to start these games, does nothing all game then is replaced by Defoe who had more influence on the game than Heskey did for his 70-odd minutes. Capello has got this entire tournament all wrong; Heskey shouldn't be there and we shouldn't be playing fucking 4-4-2 all the time. Rooney on the left? Fuck off, how many times have we seen that fail, for both club and country? If you're starting 4-4-2, put someone up there with Rooney who has some understanding of pace. We shouldn't be trying to hold the ball up so much. Beckenbauer was spot on - we are a kick and rush team.

It's a joke when your best player is Jamie fucking Carragher. Fuck this, I'm going to get drunk...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i wanted us to get knocked out on penalties, and the useless ....s couldn't even deliver that. 

gutless and fucking pathetic.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I see Slovenia and USA qualifying from this group.*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

People were saying they hoped Slovenia defeated USA earlier today but I'm glad they drew as I wanted England to PROVE they deserved to be the top of the group by defeating both Slovenia and Algeria. They couldn't even do the latter. Such a dreadful performance. No one had their heart in it; it's like they didn't even care. I'm shocked at how bad Rooney was in that second half.

It was thanks to David James that it remained 0-0 seeing as Terry nearly allowed Algeria to score by giving the ball away.

After that, to be honest, Slovenia and USA deserve to go through.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

They had a right to boo that Rooney, maybe if you gave a decent performance it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> i wanted us to get knocked out on penalties, and the useless ....s couldn't even deliver that.
> 
> gutless and fucking pathetic.


come get drunk with me benny you know it makes sense


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Horrible performance. Cringed so many times.

Capello really needs to try different things now. Aint got anything to lose. I can see USA qualifying tbh. Slovenia is a guarantee.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Also fuck off Rooney! "Nice to see your own fans booing you.." What the fuck does he want? Cheers? Shit, showed no passion & drew 0-0 with FUCKING ALGERIA!!!! 

FUCKING RIGHT THEY GOT BOOED.


----------



## _priceless_ (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm glad that people are finally seeing that Rooney is overrated. Even Heskey is more productive than him when it comes to international play.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^ L O L spells LOL

boo'ing your own team is scummy and embarrassing.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Enigma said:


> come get drunk with me benny you know it makes sense


Thats what Im gonna be doing.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't have a problem with what Rooney said I think he's as pissed off as the England fans are with the whole situation. I think next match Fabio out and Gareth Southgate in as manager I say Southgate purely because he's already in south africa and the new manager needs to takeover say tonight.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Role Model said:


> ^ L O L spells LOL
> 
> boo'ing your own team is scummy and embarrassing.


Is it fuck.
You don't perform you get told, wether you work in a factory or kick a ball around.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

MXPX said:


> I don't have a problem with what Rooney said I think he's as pissed off as the England fans are with the whole situation. I think next match Fabio out and Gareth Southgate in as manager I say Southgate purely because he's already in south africa and the new manager needs to takeover say tonight.


It's not that drastic yet. Change the formation and if that doesn't work take it from there.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

_priceless_ said:


> I'm glad that people are finally seeing that Rooney is overrated. Even Heskey is more productive than him when it comes to international play.


IF THIS POST IS SERIOUS I AM GOING TO COME TO YOUR HOUSE AND DO QUESTIONABLE THINGS TO YOU.


I didn't hear what Rooney said as I turned the TV off, but he's right. We should have won - or at least scored - but at a time like this you need support, even if the manager has turned from God to spastic overnight.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Medo said:


> *I see Slovenia and USA qualifying from this group.*


Seems a high chance now. USA have their fate in their own hands now, and Slovenia need to avoid defeat.

One thing, the final round of fixtures will be well worth watching.

And by the way, if players expect to be cheered for poor performances, they're not being remotely realistic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Toots Dalton said:


> Is it fuck.
> You don't perform you get told, wether you work in a factory or kick a ball around.


it small time. but most england fans are, so it's no surprise.


----------



## _priceless_ (Oct 9, 2008)

Enigma said:


> IF THIS POST IS SERIOUS I AM GOING TO COME TO YOUR HOUSE AND DO QUESTIONABLE THINGS TO YOU.


At least Heskey fucking fights and uses his body to create space for Rooney. Rooney on the other hand, does shit.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

_priceless_ said:


> At least Heskey fucking fights and uses his body to create space for Rooney. Rooney on the other hand, does shit.


You are a bit of a gimp. Heskey throws his fat arse around the pitch, loses the ball, wins it back then loses it again. Rooney was totally out of sorts tonight and indeed against USA, but an out of sorts Rooney shits all over an in form Heskey (which he isn't at the moment).


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Stevencc said:


> It's not that drastic yet. Change the formation and if that doesn't work take it from there.


But Fabio has proved he won't he's too stubborn for his own good. I agree all we need is a change of formation and maybe a couple of players but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Consider that we are in a group with Algeria, America and Slovenia and that we are still in third position after two games. Algeria. America. Slovenia. Three teams that shouldn't be able to hold a candle to us. Something is seriously wrong. My opinion is that it is formation and mental strength.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it's all mental, one of the things people were hoping was sorted, they gave us false hope with the qualifiers.


----------



## _priceless_ (Oct 9, 2008)

Enigma said:


> You are a bit of a gimp. Heskey throws his fat arse around the pitch, loses the ball, wins it back then loses it again. Rooney was totally out of sorts tonight and indeed against USA, but an out of sorts Rooney shits all over an in form Heskey (which he isn't at the moment).


I'd totally prefer a fighting Heskey over a sleep walking Rooney . Hell, if Defoe would have started instead of Rooney things might have been different for England. 

Also who would you start instead of Heskey, fucking Crouch? Please..


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Rooney for Man Utd - In the top 5 in the world

Rooney for England - No where near

Sad but true.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Enigma said:


> You are a bit of a gimp. Heskey throws his fat arse around the pitch, loses the ball, wins it back then loses it again. Rooney was totally out of sorts tonight and indeed against USA, but an out of sorts Rooney shits all over an in form Heskey (which he isn't at the moment).


Seconded Heskey sucks and Rooney isn't bad anyone that thinks Rooney sucks has clearly not watched the past premiership season and him at Man Utd. Heskey on the otherhand didn't really play much because Aston Villa had better players.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Rooney needs to take a good look at himself the fans have every right to boo that wank performance
they've paid many of weeks wages to travel and watch their team to see rooney not even sprint or try once in the match, he looked like he couldn't give a shit!!! I've done what he has played shit in the first half and felt sorry for myself in the 2nd n give up but i wasn't playin in a pissing world cup!!!

shockin performance with no passion!
Wrong tactics from the start, crouch should play and if rooney wants to carry on crying fuck him off and play defoe with crouch!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I miss the England that played confidently in the World Cup Qualifiers, where they actually played as a team and were more creative and their attacking was solid.

This England that played Algeria tonight are not the England that is going to reach the top of the group and possibly win the World Cup. I just can't believe how nervous, sloppy, deflated and unconfident England have become in the past few games.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> Rooney for Man Utd - In the top 5 in the world
> 
> Rooney for England - No where near
> 
> Sad but true.


Not only him, but Lampard, Terry & Gerrard are some of the elite English footballers, but they looked slow & sluggish again.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

embarassing performance

they think they can go out there and win games like this without trying. Well Algeria played us off the fucking park today and the players should hang their heads in shame. Rooney saying "nice to see your home fans boo'in you" is a clear example, what do you fucking expect, the fans have spent thousands of pounds to come over to watch that crap?

Anyway slovenia won't be easy to win, england have to win and they haven't looked like winning anything so far


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

At least now people might take those fucking shit flags of their cars now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

_priceless_ said:


> I'd totally prefer a fighting Heskey over a sleep walking Rooney . Hell, if Defoe would have started instead of Rooney things might have been different for England.
> 
> Also who would you start instead of Heskey, fucking Crouch? Please..


You just answered your own question there. Defoe did more in 20 minutes (can't remember how long he was on for) than Heskey did all game. Cannot believe you are suggesting Rooney shouldn't have started. 

Seriously, this thread has turned to shit, there's the good posters who make sense then the ones who lurk just stirring up shit. Total spastics the lot of them, and I'm now not coming back till I'm sufficiently pissed to argue with everyone, even those who agree with me...


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Hamada said:


> At least now people might take those fucking shit flags of their cars now.


I'm still proud to be english thanks :flip


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

tomkim4 said:


> I'm still proud to be english thanks :flip


Oh ouch, go for the national pride card. They still look tacky as hell.


----------



## _priceless_ (Oct 9, 2008)

Enigma said:


> You just answered your own question there. Defoe did more in 20 minutes (can't remember how long he was on for) than Heskey did all game. Cannot believe you are suggesting Rooney shouldn't have started.
> 
> Seriously, this thread has turned to shit, there's the good posters who make sense then the ones who lurk just stirring up shit. Total spastics the lot of them, and I'm now not coming back till I'm sufficiently pissed to argue with everyone, even those who agree with me...


Rooney can't compete on international level, is it so hard to understand this? Sure he might do great in ManU's "system" but he is inconsistent for England.

Also no need to get mad brah, it's not my fault that your team sucks.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol at saying Rooney shouldn't start.

Trying to work out what's going wrong so far, whether it's just the belief or lack of work ethic I'm not sure.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

jesus, england are shite.
gonna be interesting to see the media's reaction to rooneys comments at the end, the fuckers are going to crucify him.
Lampard = wank
Gerrard = wank
Rooney = wank
Heskey = step-over god :lmao


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Awful performance, but England nearly always make it hard for themselves, roll on Slovenia...


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Great first goal from Slovenia. I was ready to kill myself after the first half but a great comeback in the 2nd half. Still cant believe the 3rd goal was disallowed, was bullshit. And great that Algeria held England to a draw. It will be a tough game for us but I think we can win.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

_priceless_ said:


> Rooney can't compete on international level, is it so hard to understand this? Sure he might do great in ManU's "system" but he is inconsistent for England.
> 
> Also no need to get mad brah, it's not my fault that your team sucks.


He was brilliant during qualifying so to call him inconsistent is a bit silly.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Enigma said:


> He was brilliant during qualifying so to call him inconsistent is a bit silly.


Surely if he was great in qualifying and terrible now, that _does_ equal inconsistant.


----------



## _priceless_ (Oct 9, 2008)

Enigma said:


> He was brilliant during qualifying so to call him inconsistent is a bit silly.


True but after the injury, he's been shit.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Something is seriously wrong in the England camp because this is a team who swept teams away with ease during qualifying. Maybe its the pressure, but this is not the England this team has the potential to be, and unless something HUGE changes between now and Wednesday they can book their tickets home. Total waste of potential, I cannot work out quite what has gone wrong. Capello has messed this up big time, but the players must be able to step up and show some belief. I am in no way confident of progressing, so for me we are out. Slovenia will be tough and I don't see us beating them.



NJ88 said:


> Surely if he was great in qualifying and terrible now, that _does_ equal inconsistant.


Only if the rest of the team were playing well. Nobody has been any good at all, so Rooney hasn't looked inconsistent.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Hamada said:


> At least now people might take those fucking shit flags of their cars now.


Shit flags? I think we played absolute garbage today. But I still love my country.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Rooney is a world class player surrounded by medicoricy, unlike at United  

What was up Gerrard tonight? He didn't seem to try and rally the troops at any point, he's meant to be captain.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Rooney is a world class player surrounded by medicoricy, unlike at United
> 
> What was up Gerrard tonight? He didn't seem to try and rally the troops at any point, he's meant to be captain.


Yeah, good point. He could see everything disintegrating around him and he didn't think "hold on - it's my job to deal with situations like this". He just stayed silent.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Anyone know what rooney actualy said?
all I heard was:
''scouse-scouse-scouse-england fans boo scouse-scouse-scouse''


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

they couldn't even pass 5 yards, i'd laugh if it wasn't so embarrassing. i was hoping England would keep me entertained for a little bit long, but now i'm just even more desperate for the proper season to start.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Anyone know what rooney actualy said?
> all I heard was:
> ''scouse-scouse-scouse-england fans boo scouse-scouse-scouse''


:flip

It was more like "Good to hear your own fans boo you".


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Stevencc said:


> Shit flags? I think we played absolute garbage today. But I still love my country.





> Being British is about driving in a German car to an Irish pub for a Belgian beer, then travelling home, grabbing an Indian curry or a Turkish Kebab on the way, to sit on Swedish furniture and watch American shows on A Japanese TV.


.....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> :flip
> 
> It was more like "Good to hear your own fans boo you".


whats with the finger?
frustrated?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

meant to be funny, right?


----------



## _priceless_ (Oct 9, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Anyone know what rooney actualy said?
> all I heard was:
> ''scouse-scouse-scouse-england fans boo scouse-scouse-scouse''


You do know that Rooney is irish, right?


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Hamada said:


> .....


I'm proud to be English, not British . I'm sipping a Carling right now


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

_priceless_ said:


> You do know that Rooney is irish, right?


you do realise you are talking bollocks, right?


----------



## _priceless_ (Oct 9, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> you do realise you are talking bollocks, right?


Both parents are Irish


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

He's English you muppet, he was born in England which makes him English. 

Oh God someone let me know when the gimps are out of this thread. Seriously, what the fuck is the point of winding people up if you can't do it in jest? 



Hamada said:


> .....


English.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

He was born in england therefore he is english, he is from the dirty scouser land in england


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> you do realise you are talking bollocks, right?


He could have played for ireland though, his grandparents are irish, and one of his parents I think are. Most people from liverpool are mostly Irish anwyays, but its just out youth coaches are shit and didnt get to him soon enough. Its not our national sport unlike england.

Anyway, England will get torn apart by any decent team if they some how manage to qualify, which looks difficult in fairness. Its just very funny to see the same thing happen every world cup, england are built up as "contenders", then flop.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

honestly might be for the best we go out now than get embarrassed any further.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

_priceless_ said:


> Both parents are Irish


ask wayne rooney if he's irish


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> honestly might be for the best we go out now than get embarrassed any further.


Agree, delaying it till Wednesday is bad enough but going out in the next round will be terrible, just a false sense of hope if we get through. Wish I could fast forward this summer so it was August and the start of United's season.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

at the end of the day, this just a distraction and a way to forget chelsea winning what matters.


----------



## _priceless_ (Oct 9, 2008)

Role Model said:


> at the end of the day, this just a distraction and a way to forget chelsea winning what matters.


Except for the Champions League..


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> Agree, delaying it till Wednesday is bad enough but going out in the next round will be terrible, just a false sense of hope if we get through.* Wish I could fast forward this summer so it was August and the start of United's season.*


Eh, guy, the summer isnt just about the world cup you know...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

At least we didn't lose to switzerland, or serbia, or mexico. Still believe people, just look at Italy in 2006, they were awful in the group stage...but what happened?


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Have some faith!! WE WILL WIN THIS WORLD CUP


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Why would you say at least we didn't lose to Serbia, Switzerland or Mexico? It makes no sense. These 3 sides are better then Algeria by a country mile anyway.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> At least we didn't lose to switzerland, or serbia, or mexico. Still believe people, just look at Italy in 2006, they were awful in the group stage...but what happened?


Switzerland, Serbia and Mexico > Algeria.



tomkim4 said:


> Have some faith!! WE WILL WIN THIS WORLD CUP


No actually. No you won't. And certainly not if you played the way you just did. Fucking hell that was awful. By far the worst match I have watched yet.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm just pointing out the fact that we didn't lose. Yes, Algeria may have the quality that mirrors port vale but we didn't lose. There are bigger teams in this tournament, with bigger expectations who are doing worse than us.


----------



## _priceless_ (Oct 9, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I'm just pointing out the fact that we didn't lose. Yes, Algeria may have the quality that mirrors port vale but we didn't lose. There are bigger teams in this tournament, with bigger expectations who are doing worse than us.


You didn't lose but you couldn't win against arguably one of the worst teams in the tournament. Also you couldn't beat Algeria too.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Like who??? I dont think you can really compare now, france didnt deserve to be in the world cup anyway, and no one else I can think of really whos doing worse who were supposedly "contenders" for the cup. Its Algeria for fuck sake, possibly the worst team in the whole tournament like, and they were easily the better team in the game.


> You didn't lose but you couldn't win against arguably one of the worst teams in the tournament. Also you couldn't beat Algeria too.


LOL


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Well Spain losing to switzerland is surely worse. Especially considering that they really are one of the favorites to win.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

not sure what's more funny, that performance or the fact that we were third favourites to win the thing behind Spain & Brazil.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> Well Spain losing to switzerland is surely worse. Especially considering that they really are one of the favorites to win.


No its not, switzerland are a decent team actually, I remember they hammered ireland a few years ago, and unlike England, spain are GENUINE contenders. Spain will qualify and go on a rampage to at least the semis, bank on it kid.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

England...

Worked out great for the U.S. Just win, and you're in. Or draw, and hope Slovenia defeats England. Or draw, and hope Slovenia and England draw in a 0-0 or 1-1 match.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Well we'll see, all i know is that this has been one of the most unpredictable World cups for a long long time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't know why Spain losing to Switzerland is being compared. Spain was 90% great in that match, couldn't find a finishing goal. I'm confident they will finish Honduras, and get a good enough result against Chile. Maybe a second place position, but they should get through. England looked bad today, and against a not as good side as the Swiss. Slovenia is gonna be a hard fixture against the England we saw today.

Thank god for U.S. the expectations, end at just beating Algeria and nothing much beyond that.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

World cup 2006 was more unpredictable and suprising. This has been one of the worst world cups for a while though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Indeed. The 2nd phase of group stages >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 1st group matches

So, on the whole.....it's been a lackluster WC. Hopefully it gets better moving forward, as the the past couple days have been good.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Yes, Algeria may have the quality that mirrors port vale but we didn't lose.


yessssss


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

England were abssolutely terrible tonight. I really can't put it all into words. It makes me doubt whether they can even defeat Slovenia now after a lacklustre draw with Algeria, who were the far better side in my perspective.

USA done very well to come back and claim a draw although I'd feel gutted to be a supporter of theirs when the third goal was ruled offside when I see there's actually nothing wrong with anything.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> At least we didn't lose to switzerland, or serbia, or mexico. Still believe people, just look at Italy in 2006, they were awful in the group stage...but what happened?


Not really, they were awful in one game, where they were 10 men against the USA. Now in 2002 they were awful in the group stage.



CyberWaste said:


> World cup 2006 was more unpredictable and suprising. This has been one of the worst world cups for a while though.


It wasn't that unpredictable, 2002 was unpredictable as hell, the only shockers of 2006 was Portugal doing so well, Brazil being terrible, Ghana doing well and France rising to the occasion as the tournament progressed. All the traditional superpowers did well in 2006 and made it to the Quarter finals except for Netherlands.

2010 has been more shocking as a result of the North Korea/Brazil, Serbia/Germany, and Spain/Switzerland matches IMO.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't know how any English fan can be optimistic after tonight.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I swear to God if Capello puts out another shite side with Heskey starting in a 4-4-2 against Slovenia I will murder the man. Its suddenly our cup final and probably his last game as manager, go for broke. Even tonight he didn't do that - he took Heskey off and stuck Rooney on the left. I thought Domenech was retarded but this comes pretty close.


----------



## CarloThunder (Mar 4, 2010)

The Algeria game was the worst i've ever seen England play which says a lot as they more often than not underperform. Too many times they gave away possession and couldnt create any chances apart from the Lampard shot.

Algeria weren't any good either, it was probably the worst game in the tournament so far, a contrast to the USA-Slovenia game which i thought was great to watch. 

In truth i wouldnt be surprised to see England go out of the competition now as i think Slovenia will play defensively in the final game.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

why the flying fuck did he play heskey? Gerrard on the left side of midfield ? are you kidding me?
rooney was rubbish! i feel sorry for an englishman tonight even france played better and they lost to mexico

i would have played Defoe and Crouch also joe cole where was he? my god Capello got this wrong
the only good point was David James i thought he did well

edit... lmao at rooney at the end of the game moaning about the fans turning on them can you blame them


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Jonn said:


> not sure what's more funny, that performance or the fact that we were third favourites to win the thing behind Spain & Brazil.


Yeah but we are only 3rd favourites in England because thats would everyone will be betting on here. If you look in any other country I doubt they are so optimistic about Englands chances


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

tomkim4 said:


> Have some faith!! WE WILL WIN THIS WORLD CUP


*Holds hand on heart*


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Serves ye right. Arrogant shower.






But it is the Sun after all.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

CyberWaste said:


> No its not, switzerland are a decent team actually, I remember they hammered ireland a few years ago, and unlike England, spain are GENUINE contenders. Spain will qualify and go on a rampage to at least the semis, bank on it kid.


LOL at beating Ireland as being the paradigm. Sorry, that got me.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I asked my dad what would he prefer:

England Winning the World Cup or Derby County get promoted to Premiership and stay there, he said England.


I lost my love for the national team I don't know why, but Ive always prefered club football


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

CC91 said:


> I asked my dad what would he prefer:
> 
> England Winning the World Cup or Derby County get promoted to Premiership and stay there, he said England.
> 
> ...


I never understand it when people say that. I respect it wholeheartedly but I'm such a patriot that I simply don't get it - especially as a lot of people support teams from places they've never even been to.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

CC91 said:


> I asked my dad what would he prefer:
> 
> England Winning the World Cup or Derby County get promoted to Premiership and stay there, he said England.
> 
> ...


I can understand that, he's probably been waiting most of his life for England to win the World Cup. Derby being promoted happens more often. Although they don't seem to be able to stay there


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

My dad's a Derby fan and I have no doubt he'd choose club over country, for sure.

As would I if I'm honest, but I'm not sure what you'd class as "success" for Newcastle haha.

:lmao at The Sun, so full of fail.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> LOL at beating Ireland as being the paradigm. Sorry, that got me.


Hilarious isnt it...

Dont need to bring up the obvious as to why we should be there, and we would be doing better than you now, but at least we don't big ourselves up as favourites at *EVERY.FUCKING.TOURNAMENT *and then flop like a pack of lazy, bastards. 

Enjoy being a laughing stock to your neighbouring countries yet again when you fail to do anything worth while in this world cup, and come 2014, it'll all be repeated yet again. 

Also, Rooney is very appreciative of the supporters isn't he, and vice versa for the supporters.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^^ugh.



Stevencc said:


> LOL at beating Ireland as being the paradigm. Sorry, that got me.


Except that's not what he said, tbf. The Swiss aren't half bad, Ireland aren't a bad side either, and they did fucking hammer us pretty badly which doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

CyberWaste said:


> Hilarious isnt it...
> 
> Dont need to bring up the obvious as to why we should be there, and we would be doing better than you now, but at least we don't big ourselves up as favourites at *EVERY.FUCKING.TOURNAMENT *and then flop like a pack of lazy, fat, smelly bastards.
> 
> ...


Look, I think Ireland should be in the World Cup. And I was pissed off when the French cheated you guys. 

"We" don't big ourselves up. the stupid English media do. I hate them and they add extra pressure on us to win every damn thing we enter. It's not conducive to winning anything. It hinders. I don't know why you turned this into an essay, you just made me chuckle thats all.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Lostfap said:


> ^^ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that's not what he said, tbf. The Swiss aren't half bad, Ireland aren't a bad side either, and they did fucking hammer us pretty badly which doesn't happen too often.


Actually he did, but whatever. He said they were a good team, they beat Ireland. Therefore linking the two. I know Ireland aren't a bad side, they are good. But my point was, sides aren't good or bad based on single results.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

You didn't come off sounding bitter at all in that post...

That was aimed at CyberWaste btw.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> Look, I think Ireland should be in the World Cup. And I was pissed off when the French cheated you guys.
> 
> "We" don't big ourselves up. the stupid English media do. I hate them and they add extra pressure on us to win every damn thing we enter. It's not conducive to winning anything. It hinders. I don't know why you turned this into an essay, you just made me chuckle thats all.


Yeah, as an Irish person this is fair. It's the media for the most part, and they are annoying but most english people don't behave like THE SUN. Also it made me somewhat embarassed as it seemed a tad bitter, over a nothing comment @ Cyberwaste's post.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

LOSTFAP you may think that what I said was "ugh" worthy confused, but I don't take too kindly to people making jibes at the country I live in and support in football. Especially when its an arrogant English fan whos team just had the most embarrassing result of the world cup so far.

And yeah, Switzerland are a good team like, and of course Ireland arnt half bad, we rarely get beaten, and have had draws with teams such as Spain in the world cup, even though we lost on penos, Brazil etc. which are decent results. I dont know where this notion of Ireland not being a decent team came from...

EDIT: YEAH IM BITTER, of course like, jesus im a massive football fan and play it every day and seeing those fuckin frogs prance about and not even care by the looks of it, when we should be there playing like the dinner depended on it, and even if we got past the group stages the team would be fucking heroes, which makes it even worse! I may come across as over aggressive or whatever but I was set to go to this world cup and all, but this has been done so many times over the past 8 months.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

CyberWaste said:


> LOSTFAP you may think that what I said was "ugh" worthy confused, but I don't take too kindly to people making jibes at the country I live in and support in football. Especially when its an arrogant English fan whos team just had the most embarrassing result of the world cup so far, and might not even get out of the groups, yet were made favourites, by a lot of themselves.
> 
> And yeah, Switzerland are a good team like, and of course Ireland arnt half bad, we rarely get beaten, and have had draws with teams such as Spain in the world cup, even though we lost on penos, Brazil etc. which are decent results. I dont know where this notion of Ireland not being a decent team came from...


Alright mate. I am not arrogant, I said how shit my country played today. I've not met ONE English fan who thinks we can get past the quarters. Stop thinking The Sun = England. No one said Ireland aren't a decent team for God's sake. You seem to be in a tiz over fuck all right now. And perhaps if you actually lived in England you could get a better grip on our fan's expectations. Don't worry, you might be in the World Cup next time round.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> Hilarious isnt it...
> 
> Dont need to bring up the obvious as to why we should be there, and we would be doing better than you now, but at least we don't big ourselves up as favourites at *EVERY.FUCKING.TOURNAMENT *and then flop like a pack of lazy, bastards.
> 
> ...












Stop trying to wind everyone up, you know they'll bite. Just makes you look like a twat.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> LOSTFAP you may think that what I said was "ugh" worthy confused, but I don't take too kindly to people making jibes at the country I live in and support in football. Especially when its an arrogant English fan whos team just had the most embarrassing result of the world cup so far.
> 
> And yeah, Switzerland are a good team like, and of course Ireland arnt half bad, we rarely get beaten, and have had draws with teams such as Spain in the world cup, even though we lost on penos, Brazil etc. which are decent results. I dont know where this notion of Ireland not being a decent team came from...


The ugh was @ the fat smelly bastards line which was just odd.

Why confused? Your reaction was over the top and came across a bit mad, sure he responded with a smart comment but don't let it wind you up. I mean 'we don't big ourselves up as favourites and flop' true, but then talk to most english people and you'll find they share similar sentiments for their team. The english media are fucking horrible in this regard alright, but you can't judge the country by the sun or the likes.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> At least we didn't lose to switzerland, or serbia, or mexico. Still believe people, *just look at Italy in 2006, they were awful in the group stage...but what happened?*


No they weren't. They beat Ghana and Czech Rep. comfortably. And they had a draw with USA. They had one dodgey game in that tournament and that was against Australia.

France on the other hand, were poor in the first two group games, but they came alive after that.

I don't think it's such a big deal yet. If they win against Slovenia, anything can happen. It's obviously just a confidence thing, as this is more or less the same team that played in the qualifiers and they linked well together. They just need that little break to get things running.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> Alright mate. I am not arrogant, I said how shit my country played today. I've not met ONE English fan who thinks we can get past the quarters. Stop thinking The Sun = England. No one said Ireland aren't a decent team for God's sake. You seem to be in a tiz over fuck all right now. And perhaps if you actually lived in England you could get a better grip on our fan's expectations. Don't worry, you might be in the World Cup next time round.


I just said earlier that the sun is not to be read, and is a joke.

And im not trying to wind anyone up, its just he took something I said randomly out of the blue and made a joke of it for no reason. 

And in case no one saw my edit up there, yes I am bitter, of course like, jesus im a *massive* football fan and play it *every day* and seeing those fucking frogs prance about and not even care by the looks of it, when we should be there playing like the dinner depended on it, and even if we got past the group stages the team would be fucking heroes, which makes it even worse! I may come across as over aggressive or whatever but I was set to go to this world cup and all, but this has been done so many times over the past 8 months.



> The ugh was @ the fat smelly bastards line which was just odd.


I suppose that was a bit odd, its just a joke about Rooney, which he looks like with that ginger beard now.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

On paper we should be cruising to the semis, it should have gone something like this.

1.England
2.USA

*2nd Round*

England vs Ghana/Serbia/Aus

*Quarter Final*

Uruguay/Mexico

*Semi's*

???


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

CyberWaste said:


> I just said earlier that the sun is not to be read, and is a joke.
> 
> And im not trying to wind anyone up, its just he took something I said randomly out of the blue and made a joke of it for no reason.
> 
> ...


A lot of people love their country and love football. I am proud to be English and am so tense whenever we play. I hate seeing France up there when it should be you guys also. You took what I said out of context and I meant no offence. Kiss and make up? :yum:


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Did you see some of the backpasses to James? Green wouldn't handle them.

Some of them were like shots and others fell 20 yards short (terry).

David James was England's man of the match for simply keeping the backpasses at bay :lmao


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> A lot of people love their country and love football. I am proud to be English and am so tense whenever we play. I hate seeing France up there when it should be you guys also. You took what I said out of context and I meant no offence. Kiss and make up?

















:side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

> The Football Association has launched an official complaint to FIFA after a fan broke in to the England dressing room and berated David Beckham.
> 
> The intrusion occurred immediately after the nation's disappointing 0-0 Group C draw against Algeria which has put qualification to the knockout stages of World Cup 2010 in doubt. Security is usually rigid around such events, but this breach has enraged the FA who have demanded an explanation from FIFA.


:lmao. What the hell has Beckham done?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Well Australia must win tonight to keep their chance alive of moving past the group stages. What I've heard and read in this thread is England played pretty poor which I find amusing 8*D


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Beckham? :lmao wtf.

He was the only guy that showed any passion, and he was just sitting on the bench in a suit.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Beckham? :lmao wtf.
> 
> He was the only guy that showed any passion, and he was just sitting on the bench in a suit.


He stood up and screamed a couple of times, other than that nothing like everybody else


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

CyberWaste said:


> :side:


:lmao

And good luck in the next competition. You deserve it after being cheated in this one.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Did Beckham have another angry face?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> And in case no one saw my edit up there, yes I am bitter, of course like, jesus im a *massive* football fan and play it *every day* and seeing those fucking frogs prance about and not even care by the looks of it, when we should be there playing like the dinner depended on it, and even if we got past the group stages the team would be fucking heroes, which makes it even worse! I may come across as over aggressive or whatever but I was set to go to this world cup and all, but this has been done so many times over the past 8 months.


Nah this I understand. I'm fucking gutted that the players aren't there and would hev tried my best to get out there too.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

That was a dire display, I thought the game in 2006 away to Croatia was an awful team display, but this one might just beat that or rival it. I never came into this World Cup thinking we win it, I did think however we do well but that’s looks like a silly thing to say now.

The formation, to the players, to the tactics were all wrong, if your going to do a 4-4-2, surely you must use out and out wingers on both sides and keep the width in your game and 2 Center Midfielder who can control the tempo/passing of the game, but Lennon for some unknown reason kept coming inside and never took on his fullback, Gerrard tried joining in off the left but it never worked, and Lampard isn’t happy sitting there along side Barry, he wants to join in attacks not sit and patrol the back 4, something got to give there. I'm still unsure Why J. Cole hasn’t got a game, and why SWP has, SWP hasn’t done anything when his come on. And we really shouldn’t be starting Heskey, he hold ball up and win flick on but that’s it, Defoe or Crouch should be there instead, when Defoe come on, he gave England something in attacking sense, his a pacey live wire someone who defenses wouldn’t like to play against. The real concern though is Wayne Rooney form, his our best player and England's hope for doing something in this World Cup but he looks very out of form and I’m not sure what problem is, maybe we should play to Rooney strengths here and play him up top alone in next game and see how this goes, see if this changes things for him. 

We made it hard for ourselves again, but if we win the 3rd game, we go through. But it depends on what players mentality is like heading into the game, we just need to relax and play with no fear against Slovenia and take things from there, easier said then done though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So many draws...


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Looking on the bright side, Wales Scotland and Ireland are very happy with that game. You'll surely beat Slovenia won't you? That's do or die and I can still see them going through.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Enigma said:


> I can understand that, he's probably been waiting most of his life for England to win the World Cup. Derby being promoted happens more often. Although they don't seem to be able to stay there


He's already had one world cup win in his lifetime 1966


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

CC91 said:


> He's already had one world cup win in his lifetime 1966


Yeah but its such a rare thing - what I meant was he'd probably been waiting since '66 for it to happen again.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Yeah but its such a rare thing - what I meant was he'd probably been waiting since '66 for it to happen again.


Yep, what is it now 44 years of hurt?

The original 3 lions song said "30 years of hurt"


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Word said:


> Looking on the bright side, Wales Scotland and Ireland are very happy with that game. You'll surely beat Slovenia won't you? That's do or die and I can still see them going through.


Now I'm not so sure I expected them to beat USA and Algeria comfortably but now...


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow. Was Algeria just hard to crack or a bad performance from England?

Slovenia 4
US 2
England 2
Algeria 1

Slovenia win and the US only need to draw to get through, otherwise Algeria do. Slovenia/US draw means England are fucked unless it is a high scoring draw (minimum 2-2) when they have some hope. England win and they are through, with the US having to beat Algeria to qualify.

Really interesting scenario here. The good thing though, is the fate of both the US and England is in their own hands. If England haven't scored in like 3 hours of football though that is a fairly worrying sign. Still, expect them to go through, but they have put the pressure on now.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

.BD said:


> *Wow. Was Algeria just hard to crack or a bad performance from England?*
> 
> Slovenia 4
> US 2
> ...


Bad performance by England. That's not to take anything away from Algeria - they played their part. But, ultimately, we were the architects of our own failure.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Basically England need to win, a draw is very unlikely to get them through.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Basically England need to win, a draw is very unlikely to get them through.


The scary thing is that a certain result, I can't remember what it was, would lead to each team drawing lots to see who would progress.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

USA should've won their match. The third goal was legitimate and the referee is an idiot for disallowing it.

:lmao @ England. :lmao @ Algeria. I didn't know what I was watching. Lolfootball.

Anyway, hoping for a German come back in their third match, against Ghana. Cacau is not a bad striker. He isn't nearly as opportunistic or sneaky as Klose can be, but he is probably a tiny bit faster. But if Klose, probably the most mellow guy in the German squad, can get two yellow cards in the span of twenty-five minutes, then I guess I should be prepared for anything. Lahm, Ozil and Shweinsteiger are great at making space, so Podolski should improve his aim. He is strong but it's not going to do much if he's continuously shooting off-target.

Still pulling for 'em. Also, since I like Serbia, yesterday's loss wasn't too bad but still..


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

anyone see the shot of capello turning around and looking at pearce, he just shrugged his shoulders (pearce, that is). I think that says alot really.
It really is baffling how a team with such genuine quality cannot function.
Slovenia is gonna be a tough game for england for a few reasons:
.3 games in the world cup and england are gonna have their 3rd defensive partnership
(carragher out, so dawson or upson with terry)
.Slovenia look decent
.Englands midfield really does look clueless
.Heskey.........nuff said

just my opinion


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> The scary thing is that a certain result, I can't remember what it was, would lead to each team drawing lots to see who would progress.


I think I read somewhere that they only draw lots if the teams involved dont agree to a play-off. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Why anyone finds Englands performance shocking is beyond me, its clear as day that their problem is their players - they are all overhyped and overrated by a media organisation which fools people into thinking that this nation really are world beaters - every tournament they blame their manager rather than their mediocre players......


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> I think I read somewhere that they only draw lots if the teams involved dont agree to a play-off. I could be wrong though.


No they draw lots if their points, goals scored, goals against, are equal, and their match against each other was a draw. There is no playoff. All the matches are set in stone.

Basically for England and USA to draw lots, both matches must end in a draw, with England/Slovenia ending with 4 more goals than USA/Algeria.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought qualification went on:

a) Points
b) Goal differential
c) Goals scored
d) Winner of matches between drawn teams
e) Drawing lots

In England's group, it is highly unlikely to go down to drawing lots as the US have scored 2 more goals. Only way it could eventuate would be if England drew 2-2 with Slovenia and the US drew 0-0 with Algeria. I guess that isn't an impossible result.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

if they drew lots between England and the U.S, I'd be so pissed.

So pissed.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Fucking draw.. this is bullshit.. we should have won that shit.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> Why anyone finds Englands performance shocking is beyond me, its clear as day that their problem is their players - they are all overhyped and overrated by a media organisation which fools people into thinking that this nation really are world beaters - every tournament they blame their manager rather than their mediocre players......


If you honestly think the players aren't good players then you clearly haven't ever watched the premiership. They are some of the best players in the world ...well some of them are. John Terry and Frank Lampard have both been two of Chelsea's key players for some time and clearly they've not been doing anything right. Ashley Cole also is virtually never kept out of that Chelsea team a team that can buy anyone they want. Wayne Rooney is the Key man at Man Utd the biggest club in the world, Steven Gerrard is captain of Liverpool and has been for sometime he carried that team to the Champions League the biggest domestic trophy in the world and regularly carries his entire team they'd have been relegated this year without him. The problem isn't the players abilities anyone that thinks they're not good enough individually doesn't know anything about them or has some sort of grudge. The problem is they don't play to even a 10th of their ability when they play for England. The manager that finds the secret to making English players replicate club form for country will win the world cup no questions asked. Right now though the team isn't even good enough to play in an under 13s girls world cup.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Club form = world-class

int'l form = struggle to get out of the 'EASY' group


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> Why anyone finds Englands performance shocking is beyond me, its clear as day that their problem is their players - they are all overhyped and overrated by a media organisation which fools people into thinking that this nation really are world beaters - every tournament they blame their manager rather than their mediocre players......


Englad is over hyped. Every time. However, most of the starting eleven are some of the best players in Europe. So yes, a team with Gerrard, Lamapard, Rooney and Cole not beating Algeria is an embarassment.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Club form = world-class
> 
> int'l form = struggle to get out of the 'EASY' group


Haha true, could be from the pressure though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So.... if England and USA both win their next match they are both in...correct? 

I know if USA wins they are in... not sure about the England part but I'm pretty sure they'd be in also... correct?




As for the USA game today. 


I think we were robbed on that disallowed goal.


That being said, we got exactly what we deserve... one point. How can you play a country that's about the size of friggin New Jersey and give up two goals to them? 

That's embarrassing. 


If the USA had not given up those two goals the blown call wouldn't have mattered. 


Great comeback by the boys though. I was very proud of their second half effort. 





Okay, now on to England. Can someone wake their asses up please? I want England and the US to move on so someone needs to give them a rough kick in the ass to get them going!


And what in the hell happened to Germany? Wow!
*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't want England to move on anymore. I want Slovenia in the Group of 16. They deserve it. At least, if England want it bad, then they'll have to take it from Slovenia, so the situation is kind of golden. US will most likely go through, as long as they don't pluck another draw (even then, if Slovenia beats England, they go through).

Germany played one hell of a game against an on-point Serbia. Podolski lose his confidence and Ozil didn't have anyone left to make space for :/


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Ozil is going to be a very good player in the future. Hopefully will still be awake for the Australia/Ghana match as it doesn't start till 11.30pm here I think


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hopefully Australia can slot a few past Ghana.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Hopefully Australia can slot a few past Ghana.


it'd good if they can get one let alone a few.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

> So.... if England and USA both win their next match they are both in...correct?
> 
> I know if USA wins they are in... not sure about the England part but I'm pretty sure they'd be in also... correct?


Correct. Both are in control of their own fates. USA can still qualify though with a draw, as long as England don't beat Slovenia. England *have* to win.



> I think we were robbed on that disallowed goal.


Agreed. I rewatched the end today and it was an atrocious call. Hopefully an irrelevant one, I really hope the US can get past Algeria who obviously aren't easy to score against.



> Germany played one hell of a game against an on-point Serbia. Podolski lose his confidence and Ozil didn't have anyone left to make space for :/


Podolski's finishing was atroscious and definitely cost them a point, possibly three. Germany weren't what they were against Australia, pre-sendoff showed that, but they are in a slightly precarious position now. If both Serbia and Ghana beat Australia, Germany will have to beat Ghana to qualify. They do have the advantage of an excellent goal differential at least, so if something crazy like win/draw/draw finished off the group results they would still get through.



> Hopefully Australia can slot a few past Ghana.


Upsets have become the standard so Australia are a real shot lol


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Germans were in lala land yesterday. First Klose (of all people) got two yellows and Podolski--with all the power in the world--couldn't seem to hit the target even if his life depended on it.

LMAO @ England! On paper, England is the strongest team of the world cup with star players all over but their army even fail to score a goal against Algeria! Algeria? You got to be kidding.

I hope England goes out. They don't deserve to qualify. Even if they do qualify as the runners-up of their group, and the Germans top their group, we will get a Germany/England match at the second stage. :lmao:


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not in the mood to talk about England. I need to stop giving my opinion before England games, it usually turns out badly.

We were watching the end of the USA game, and the referee disallowed the goal... well, you guys got totally raped by the official. What a terrible call. REAL SCORE: USA 3-2 Slovenia. Moving on...

Predictions for today, I think. The less I think about Group C, the better.

Netherlands 2-0 Japan
Ghana 1-0 Australia (though I hope Australia win to make the group really tight)
Cameroon 0-1 Denmark

Goals galore, I know.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't really see the Germans going out in group stage. They will most likely defeat Ghana. Like I said before, Cacau could work in their favor since he is slightly faster but w/ Ozil in the center mid-field it wouldn't matter anyway. Lahm and Freidrich will hold the defense and the standard 4-defense works with Mertezacker and Badstuber. Their defense doesn't really fault. The players were still hung up on Klose's send off so early on, which caused the goal yesterday. Khedira hasn't really shown why he replaced Ballack, but I'm hoping he matures throughout the course of the tourney. Muller and Sweinsteiger CAN play great games. They just need to. Neuer isn't Lehman or Kahn ... yet.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Netherlands* vs. Japan
*Ghana* vs. Australia 
Cameroon vs. *Denmark *


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

KnightMace said:


> it'd good if they can get one let alone a few.


You've really got something against Australia lol


----------



## HBKBentleyMM (Apr 27, 2006)

I was hoping Cacau would start over Klose, just based on recent form, but Loew decided to stick with Klose. Would really like to see Marin start ahead of Podolski, but probably won't happen too. Plus, at this stage, Marin is probably a better impact sub, than a starter, but he was really good at Bremen during the 2nd half of the season, and impressed in the warm-up matches.

Don't think Germany will go out in the group stage too.

Hopefully Australia can beat Ghana today...will make the group interesting.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Klose and Podolski SHOULD be used when possible.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Alot of people doubt Australia's ability TBH, They do have great players, Kewell, Emerton, Schwarzer(GK), Culina, Bresciano, kennedy(from what i've seen is deadly with his headers), Rukavytsya, Neill, Chipperfield, CAHILL(Who got robbed by a bullshit redcard) ..the list goes on. So they have no excuse to lose today, But i said the same thing yesterday about how we should beat algeria piss easy. But yet it ends scoreless.. So we never know. Personally.. I'm tipping towards australia.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> If you honestly think the players aren't good players then you clearly haven't ever watched the premiership. They are some of the best players in the world ...well some of them are.


Well done on being brainwashed by the media mate.... you do realise that the majority of those players you mentioned are carried by the foreign superstars in the premierhip... you can't judge a national team based on their national league. England on paper simply aren't good enough - John Terry is not world class - he is surrounded by world class players at Chelsea, Gerrard has never been world class, Lampard is just a good player who never ever passes... these are generally not world class players and the sooner people realise this the less dissapointed they will be by their crappy results in major tournaments. England are no better than Ireland on paper but the press will try and convince you that they one of the elite forces... it's utter bollocks. 
The only world class player is Rooney and he is having a shitter of a tournament thus far...... 

World class my arse...



> LMAO @ England! On paper, England is the strongest team of the world cup with star players all over but their army even fail to score a goal against Algeria! Algeria? You got to be kidding.


Oh dear. England are far, far, far far far far far from the greatest world cup team on paper.... its just the press look for any scapegoat apart from the players themselves.... lol at anyone blaming Capello - the guy is one of the greatest football managers of all time.... even he can't do anything with these overpaid, overhyped and generally overrated "superstars"


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I doubt the Germans will go out too. But last night (and the ref) have made it harder than it need to be. Given the results so far a loss to Ghana is unlikely, but far from impossible.

Australia are just older and slower than we were four years ago. Cahill going is going to hurt a lot. Our biggest problem is our new coach. Hiddink coached Australia were fairly awesome. Pim has structured us terribly.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be pulling for Australia b/c I want Germany and Serbia through to the next round, but I'm guessing Ghana will take this one. Schwarzer really needs to pull a great performance to help Australia here. Without their strongest player, I don't know how much Australia can do on the frontlines either.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

.BD said:


> I doubt the Germans will go out too. But last night (and the ref) have made it harder than it need to be. Given the results so far a loss to Ghana is unlikely, but far from impossible.
> 
> Australia are just older and slower than we were four years ago. Cahill going is going to hurt a lot. Our biggest problem is our new coach. Hiddink coached Australia were fairly awesome. Pim has structured us terribly.


That Pim bloke has no idea what he is doing, Typical Turk. You's would be better off without him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The FFA were in this false sense of hope when they hired Pim thinking, "oh he's dutch just like Guus, obviously this is how we want the team to remain like"

Little did they know he was far from the comparison to Hiddink. I commend him on getting us to the World Cup, but the combination of his baffling tactics and his strange fear of an attacking line up, plus the fact we're just not as good as four years ago, players are older, our best forwards are no longer there (Viduka, Aloisi, McDonald) it's just not working now, and I really will be happy when he leaves, despite what he's done for us, we need a fresh perspective. I would love to see us get results against Ghana and Serbia, but I just dont think we will.

Also had a good laugh at England, completely rubbish performance.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't think Ghana is as good as they're hyped to be. They only beat Serbia due to a stupid handball.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Kizza said:


> I don't think Ghana is as good as they're hyped to be. They only beat Serbia due to a stupid handball.


True. TBH I can see the Aussies winning this. The pressure isnt as bad as what it was for the germany game.. so hopefully for them, they can still stay in this and pick up a win, cause a loss or Draw will surely see you's out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, Bresciano and Kewell have been announced to start, with Garcia and Grella coming off. Kewell will be the lone striker. I'd much rather see someone work along side him. Oh and Holman comes in for Cahill.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Kizza said:


> Well, Bresciano and Kewell have been announced to start, with Garcia and Grella coming off. Kewell will be the lone striker. I'd much rather see someone work along side him. Oh and Holman comes in for Cahill.


So pimmy is doing the lone wolf bullshit again??? LMAO?

When will that turkish ©unt learn that the lone wolfe bullshit didn't work the first game.

The IDIOT should put Kennedy in the starting line up with rukuvytsya.. and the have kewell subbed in without about half hour left. THAT is a smarter play. 

TBH, After hearing that.. i say Gf Australia and they will be on a plane home tomorrow.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

After a lot of alcohol to numb the pain of last night, followed by a good sleep, I'm in a strange state of mind where I am supremely confident we will progress. Why won't we, we're England? We don't go out so early. I wish we were playing now - the hope is more painful than when we go out and I don't usually get dragged into it, but fuck it, we're too good to go out here. I know we've played shite but we have to step up. It just doesn't feel right to go out now. Good manager (when he gets it right), world class players and a brilliant qualifying record. None of those things justify going out. 

Come on England, lets fucking do it


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Enigma said:


> After a lot of alcohol to numb the pain of last night, followed by a good sleep, I'm in a strange state of mind where I am supremely confident we will progress. Why won't we, we're England? We don't go out so early. I wish we were playing now - the hope is more painful than when we go out and I don't usually get dragged into it, but fuck it, we're too good to go out here. I know we've played shite but we have to step up. It just doesn't feel right to go out now. Good manager (when he gets it right), world class players and a brilliant qualifying record. None of those things justify going out.
> 
> Come on England, lets fucking do it


I wouldn't say our team is world class, Gerrard, Lampard etc i don't consider to be world class. But i do hope we go through


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Australia should play Kewell and Kennedy up front. Our defence is far more worrying though at this point in time.

Takes more than just being world class. Look at Spain.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

.BD said:


> Yeah Australia should play Kewell and Kennedy up front. Our defence is far more worrying though at this point in time.
> 
> Takes more than just being world class. Look at Spain.


Yeah, they played 19 games all up now, spain 18 - switzerland 1 ... I was shocked.

I bet alot of people would have made fucking shitloads from betting on Switzerland


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

If Craig Moore starts again, it's almost like giving Ghana a 1-0 lead, he's been that shit lately.

Oh and Holman? :lmao. Fucks sake, how does this guy manage to do it? Total sack of turd.

Also Pim is Dutch, not Turkish. What an odd assumption to make in the first place...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> The FFA were in this false sense of hope when they hired Pim thinking, "oh he's dutch just like Guus, obviously this is how we want the team to remain like"
> 
> Little did they know he was far from the comparison to Hiddink. I commend him on getting us to the World Cup, but the combination of his baffling tactics and his strange fear of an attacking line up, plus the fact we're just not as good as four years ago, players are older, our best forwards are no longer there (Viduka, Aloisi, McDonald) it's just not working now, and I really will be happy when he leaves, despite what he's done for us, we need a fresh perspective. I would love to see us get results against Ghana and Serbia, but I just dont think we will.
> 
> Also had a good laugh at England, completely rubbish performance.


got abused by so many friends for telling them pretty much this 



Speedyt1991 said:


> Yeah, they played 19 games all up now, spain 18 - switzerland 1 ... I was shocked.
> 
> I bet alot of people would have made fucking shitloads from betting on Switzerland


i bet not many people had money on the Swiss.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Lost count of the amount of opportunities we had to shoot and instead tried to play it square.

Also, why arent we playing 4-5-1? And why isnt Joe Cole starting every game?


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Renegade™ said:


> If Craig Moore starts again, it's almost like giving Ghana a 1-0 lead, he's been that shit lately.
> 
> Oh and Holman? :lmao. Fucks sake, how does this guy manage to do it? Total sack of turd.
> 
> Also Pim is Dutch, not Turkish. What an odd assumption to make in the first place...


Who cares if hes turk or dutch, point is, He's a dumb fuck that doesn't know what he's doing and is going to be responsible for sending Australia packing their bags early.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Holland 4-2-3-1: Stekelenburg; Van der Wiel, Heitinga, Mathijsen, Van Bronckhorst; Van Bommel, De Jong; Kuyt, Sneijder, Van der Vaart; Van Persie.

Japan 4-3-2-1: Kawashima; Komano, Nakazawa, Tulio, Nagatomo; Endo, Abe, Hasebe;Okubo, Matsui; Honda

Robben's been benched.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Kizza said:


> Holland 4-2-3-1: Stekelenburg; Van der Wiel, Heitinga, Mathijsen, Van Bronckhorst; Van Bommel, De Jong; Kuyt, Sneijder, Van der Vaart; Van Persie.
> 
> Japan 4-3-2-1: Kawashima; Komano, Nakazawa, Tulio, Nagatomo; Endo, Abe, Hasebe;Okubo, Matsui; Honda
> 
> Robben's been benched.


I wonder how Holland will do without robben in the starting line-up.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

None of the African teams have come up with dramatic starts, thus far. Ivory Coast had a solid showing against Portugal but they were hardly effective in the front. I really cannot wait for their match against Brazil. Supposedly, one of the African nations were set to make a "mark" at the cup but with the Super Eagles and Bafana Bafana on the brinks of elimination, I can only see Cote d'Ivoire coming up with something. It won't be easy in that group though; now that DPR showed signs of heroics against Brazil, a few days ago.

Algeria won't make it in all probability, while Ghana does have a golden chance, I don't think Ghana is as good as the hype. That leaves us with Cameroon, and their showing against Denmark and Holland. Not the most auspicious of scenarios after the defeat against Japan.

I just hope Cote d'Ivoire can get something out of that group. It's extremely difficult but upsets have been the norm and that wouldn't really be an upset, now would it? :side:


@ Travis

*ON PAPER!* They have the most number of star players who can deliver the goods. That's what is meant by, "on paper;" to have a great set of players who could potentially be devastating to other teams hypothetically. On the green grass, it's another thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

In english: *« Fuck you. Dirty son of a bitch. »*

And...Gallas who make this >>> :flip before the camera...

Ribery, Anelka against Gourcuff......good atmosphere.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Speedyt1991 said:


> I wonder how Holland will do without robben in the starting line-up.


Just like they did against denmark
They are good enough to top their group without robben but they will need him in from then on


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Robben is great to have, but they don't need him in the group stages. Later on when the going gets rougher, they will probably need Arjen back.

The game I wanna see most today is Ghana/Australia. I think Australia have a good chance of going through, but its gonna be a tough path because beating Ghana isn't gonna be easy. Its safe to say if the U.S. advance I have no clue who the fuck we will be facing in the Round of 16. 

Dying for Ivory Coast/Brazil. I believe its tomorrow. Woot. So far I would say Argentina are the only team that have looked very good. Surprising because I'm sure some of us expected Maradona to crash at this stage.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Japan vs. Netherlands up. Should be an OKAY game.

Portugal vs. DPR Korea tomorrow should be an amazing game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm not sure we'll get much from Holland/Japan.

A draw puts both teams in a great spot.


----------



## HBKBentleyMM (Apr 27, 2006)

If Maradona continues playing Jonas at right back, someone's bound to expose it though. Argentina always had the talent. Their defence isn't the best in the world though, but if Argentina are trailing, they've got a lot of matchwinners in the starting eleven and on the bench.

Looking forward to Portugal vs the Koreans, should be a solid match.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

i hope robben comes on the field for the secound half game been very flat first half
inject some pace maybe van persie needs some help


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

boring game so far. either be 0-0 or someone will fuck up causing a goal. Just not seeing any amazing attack coming that will break this deadlock.

*edit:* okay i take that back, kinda. cracking shot but poor keeping there.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Holy fuck. Nice goal. Sneijder needed a fantastic goal in this tournament and just got one. Keeper touched it, but too powerful for him to handle. Really wish I put Sneijder on my fantasy. 

The Dutch have stepped up the urgency in this second half, probably gonna be entirely different in terms of the entertainment value of the first.

EDIT- Actually looks like the keeper misjudged it a bit, and it only grazed his glove.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally a goal. Really powerful shot, but goalie should have stopped it. Netherlands looking much better in the second half. Japan are offering little in attack, hopefully this goal will change that.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well Holland 1-0... Bout time we seen some action in this game.. Lol @ The Jap goalkeeper though, Epic fail on his part.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Whenever RVP goes down I fear for another 6 month injury


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

looks like my bet is gone down the swanny  I need RVP to start scoring, shift your arse!


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

What a shitheap game tbh... 6 minutes left and i couldn't be happier.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well it's do or die for the aussies, if they can't win this.. then they go home..


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Anelka being sent home from world cup for personal abuse to domenech.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

big match for us, formation is a lot better. Going back to our 4-2-3-1 formation. Still need our defense to be strong.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> Anelka being sent home from world cup for personal abuse to domenech.


apparently said "go screw yourself, dirty son of a whore" :lmao

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/world-cup/story/_/id/798783/ce/uk/?cc=3436&ver=global


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Games played: 6

WINS: Australia 4 wins, Ghana 1, Draw 1

Surely the aussie's will win this

FIFA Rankings:

Australia: 20
Ghana: 32


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I respect Anelka even more for saying that. Domenech soooo had that coming.

There's no point of sending him home, as France are gonna go home once they flop against South Africa.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> I respect Anelka even more for saying that. Domenech soooo had that coming.
> 
> There's no point of sending him home, as France are gonna go home once they flop against South Africa.


France are fucking terrible this year. No surprise if they go home before the final 16.

Meanwhile, i'm going to have breakfast quickly b4 the game starts lol


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

plenty of fucking yellow in the crowd, the aussie's have got support.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ ghana flag has a lot of yellow + their normal uniform is yellow i believe.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Come on, please win. There have been so many Australians who have travelled to South Africa, plus it's more popular than ever back here. Don't fuck up two years of hard work.

Edit: Ghana's home strip is white, away strip is red with yellow stripes.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

FUCK YES


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Goal Australia

Another Goalie busts the dust.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNN~!!


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

AUSSIES SCOREE


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1-0 fuck yeah. this is more like it. pressure off a touch


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Lucky goal! Should set up a good game though.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it just me or is this practically the first game you can hear crowd chants


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The team generally looks better and more professional with Bresciano and Kewell in particular.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah gotta love the australians chanting over the horns..


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Great free kick by Bresciano. Kingson fumbled it pretty badly, and mistakes like that are second nature in this World Cup. Ghana don't have much rhythm, and have yet to really settle into this game. We are in for an interesting match I hope.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> Is it just me or is this practically the first game you can hear crowd chants


aussies don't go in for that horn blowing shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Is anyone else in Australia getting a jittery signal from SBS?


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ooo the aussies were almost in the shit then


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

@ kizza - nope. you get it through foxtel or just the normal box thingy?

fucks sake, need to stop giving away possession.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> @ kizza - nope. you get it through foxtel or just the normal box thingy?
> 
> fucks sake, need to stop giving away possession.


Nah, I'm watching it on SBS HD. So fucking annoying. I wish I wasn't poor and could get foxtel .


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I am so glad Australia got their heads fucking kicked in with Germany so now they are playing good and focused. 

Just pissed that Tim can't play this game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The lack of pace from the defense is very worrying.

WHAT. KEWELL SENT OFF.

FUCK FUCK FUCK.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh wow. lol.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

And Penalty for Ghana, Australia's defense is weak once again.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

My my, red card again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh my red card again!!!

That was mesmerizing work there coming into the box though. Disastrous for Aussies though.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Another Aussie red card


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

That was bullshit..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

What the fuck, it hit his shoulder.

Horrible.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice celebration.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck this shit. another fucking harsh decision. fucking Italian c*nt of a ref. best player sent off again.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Goal Ghana and now its 1-1.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

The referees in this world cup need to be shot..


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuck this. Refereeing ruins everything.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Kizza said:


> What the fuck, it hit his shoulder.
> 
> Horrible.


I think you mean arm not shoulder.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

He handled the ball on the line. He had to go.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

It's such a relief that we can actually here the crowd chant and in the back "ole ole ole ole... ole ole" etc. 

And that the Aussie section of the crowd doesn't bring the horns. 

Dam red card.... 

Two of our best players are off now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

What, where his arm connects with the shoulder really.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

Remember when we all were complimenting how spot on the refs have been? My, my has that changed now. Kill yesterday's ref please. 

Sadly an Aussie comeback is gonna be hard as hell.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Kizza said:


> What, where his arm connects with the shoulder really.


No, it struck him pretty much on the joint of his elbow I'm pretty sure. Definite penalty.

edit watched the replay, it hit his arm if you look at the close up.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah with him out now, I think it will either stay as a draw or be 2-1. It's going to slowly slip away im afraid 

We sure have bad luck with referees in the World Cup. 

I reckon that should have been a yellow card, not a red. Too harsh. Penalty I can understand but he shouldn't be sent off.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Lostfap said:


> No, it struck him pretty much on the joint of his elbow I'm pretty sure. Definite penalty.


It was a penalty, but in no way a red card.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought red cards were for deliberate handballs. That was a major fuckup. I can possibly understand the penalty, but not the red card. Fuck.

Two ridiculous red cards consecutively.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

.BD said:


> I thought red cards were for deliberate handballs. That was a major fuckup. I can possibly understand the penalty, but not the red card. Fuck.
> 
> Two ridiculous red cards consecutively.


Exactly what I said a few posts above. We sure have bad luck with the referees int eh World Cup. 

I really hope that we can keep things going our way here, but it'll be hard.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

A penalty is understandable.. but a fucking red card for that.. FUCK OFF


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Top of the arm imo, his arm's away from his body, and Kewell moves to block ball with his chest but ball hit so fast it hits him on the arm, correct call. I'd be more annoyed with how the Ghana player got round 2 players to get his cross in, when ball was going out for a goalkick to begin with.

Going to be very hard for Australia now with 10 men, if Ghana push on they can get a few goals.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I believe handling a ball on the line is a block of a straight goal scoring opportunity, therefore red.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Kizza said:


> It was a penalty, but in no way a red card.


It was a clear opportunity to score, if the ball haven't hit Kewell on the arm, the Ghana were had score, and that is punished with a red card.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Shit it's going to be difficult, a few goals can be done. What is it like ten Aussies against 12 ?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

first view it looked like it was chest/arm/shoulder and it was a harsh call. haven't seen a replay seeing as i punched the ground after the goal and spent a good few minutes in pain 

as for those disputing red card/yellow card/penalty etc. A handball that, in the refs view, blocked a goal scoring opportunity is a straight red + penalty


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

The aussie's have no one really to push forward to confidently except for bresciano now... this is not good for the aussies


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

The rule:



> Denying the opposing team a goal or an obvious goalscoring opportunity by deliberately handling the ball (this does not apply to a goalkeeper inside his/her own penalty area)


It wasn't deliberate if it even was handball. I don't watch much soccer but I don't see why it should be red.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

This is depressing 

It seems we can't play a game without controversy. The Grosso penalty, the Cahill red, now the Kewell red. Can't catch a break.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Speedyt1991 said:


> The aussie's have no one really to push forward to confidently except for bresciano now... this is not good for the aussies


Yeah I know and it was hard enough to score without Tim. 

I just hope we can pull together being with a two man down match and them with the numbers advantage and can pass more.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

.BD said:


> I thought red cards were for deliberate handballs. That was a major fuckup. I can possibly understand the penalty, but not the red card. Fuck.
> 
> Two ridiculous red cards consecutively.


If you stop the ball from going in with your arm its a straight red card, if ref thinks/see's you use your arm to stop ball from going in it results in a red card.

FIFA Rules: Red Card - Showing a red card to a player means he/she is expelled from the match. A straight red card (no previous ‘caution’) can be shown for extreme offences such as serious foul play, violent conduct, spitting, *deliberate hand-ball to prevent a goal*, a professional foul (denying a goalscoring opportunity) and insulting language and/or gestures

Like said in my last post, think ref sees Kewell arm is away from his body, and he moves to block ball with his chest but hits arm instead, so in the eyes of the ref, he thinks Kewell tried to do it on purpose, hence the red card, thats the way i see it anyway.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Australia is struggling being two men down but they are going alright thus far. 

I just hope somewhere down the road a Ghana player gets a red and we can even things up. Numbers wise.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Shit, if Cahill's was a red card, that was a red card there.

In fact, any tackle's a red card now.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Even our last world cup was marred by awful officiating against us:

- Japan getting a goal when Schwarzer was blatantly infringed upon illegally
- Croatians handballing and no penalty
- Croatian getting 3 yellows before sent off
- Italy free kick in the second round.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The Monster said:


> If you stop the ball from going in with your arm its a straight red card, if ref thinks/see's you use your arm to stop ball from going in it results in a red card.
> 
> FIFA Rules: Red Card - Showing a red card to a player means he/she is expelled from the match. A straight red card (no previous ‘caution’) can be shown for extreme offences such as serious foul play, violent conduct, spitting, *deliberate hand-ball to prevent a goal*, a professional foul (denying a goalscoring opportunity) and insulting language and/or gestures


that was a deliberate handball? get the fuck out. he got it blasted into him.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Someone needs to tell Australia that we aren't playing Aussie-rules. All these handballs


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

If it was 2 cm to the right, it would have hit him square in the chest. Damn our luck.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

> Even our last world cup was marred by awful officiating against us:
> 
> - Japan getting a goal when Schwarzer was blatantly infringed upon illegally
> - Croatians handballing and no penalty
> ...


Yeah I know, not one Australian game since I have watched Soccer World Cups in 2000 had no red cards in them. 



> that was a deliberate handball? get the fuck out. he got it blasted into him.


I agree with the penalty but red card no, yellow yes he shouldn't have been sent off. }



> Someone needs to tell Australia that we aren't playing Aussie-rules. All these handballs


LOL, Rep added. 

Edit/

Nice goal keeping.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

As you seem to not understand english:



> Deliberate: To consider carefully; Done on purpose; intentional


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

@ HarlemHeat - if you're giving a penalty then you have to call it as a red card. it wasn't a penalty imo based on what i saw of it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I say it's a conspiracy to hold us down.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm praying for a red card for Ghana so the numbers will even up a bit and won't be ten against thirteen or twelve, and passing on us won't be as easy.



> @ HarlemHeat - if you're giving a penalty then you have to call it as a red card. it wasn't a penalty imo based on what i saw of it.


Oh ok, then I withdraw my comment  Didn't know that.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

HarlemHeat said:


> Yeah I know, not one Australian game since I have watched Soccer World Cups in 2000 had no red cards in them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha thanks. I will rep you back tonight, I gave too much out in the last 24 hours


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Monster said:


> Like said in my last post, think ref sees Kewell arm is away from his body, and he moves to block ball with his chest but hits arm instead, so in the eyes of the ref, he thinks Kewell tried to do it on purpose, hence the red card, thats the way i see it anyway.


Im not ref but i can understand why the ref gave a red card, is all im saying.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Just saw the replay. It did hit him on the elbow. It's definitely a send off.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

How about fucking consistency!!!! Vidic's handball was far more blantant than Kewell's and he gets away with a yellow. And then fucking rat from Ghana dives in similar to Cahill's and gets away with a yellow... Fucking disgusting


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

How was that Ghananian(sp?) tackle not a send-off. Cahill's was sent off for one not even close to as bad.

Even with a draw we still have a sliver of a hope of going through lol. If Ghana beat Germany and we beat Serbia.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Okon and the other guy on SBS were going nuts over how a studs up from behind tackle wasn't a red.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

After watching that slow motion replay, i can see why the ref gave the card + penalty but i still disagree with the decision. Ayoub's tackle was worse than Timmy Cahill's by a long way. More annoyed by that after seeing a couple of replays on it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

It's sad to think that Ghana can get through on penalties from handballs.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

As an American, we got screwed yesterday. but that makes our karma even thanks to that gift from Robert Greene. I'll take the tie.

I feel bad for Japan's keeper. He read that bullet perfectly, but made a bad punch on it. He made some super saves to keep Japan in it at the end.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

The Monster said:


> Im not ref but i can understand why the ref gave a red card, is all im saying.


I am.  Only just got to see the chance because I wasn't watching the match , but imo, it was a penalty, and if you give the penalty for that, you have no choice but to give him the red card too. Denial of a goal-scoring opportunity by handball on the line, I'd have given the penalty and sent him off. Fair play to the ref, at least this one he deserved to go, unlike the hideous Cahill decision last match.



RITS said:


> How about fucking consistency!!!! Vidic's handball was far more blantant than Kewell's and he gets away with a yellow. And then fucking rat from Ghana dives in similar to Cahill's and gets away with a yellow... Fucking disgusting


Vidic didn't deny a goal-scoring opportunity, he just deliberately handled.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Well Australia need to go for it, even with 10 men. A draw will pretty much see them out, so yeah.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

RITS said:


> How about fucking consistency!!!! *Vidic's handball* was far more blantant than Kewell's and he gets away with a yellow. And then fucking rat from Ghana dives in similar to Cahill's and gets away with a yellow... Fucking disgusting


Yeah but his handball was in a "Superman" manner, and owned :lmao. I need a gif of that.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Let's hope round two is better for the Aussies. But I have to admit with two men down they are doing pretty well for themselves. 

next game against Serbia (I think) will do a lot better with Cahil on the field.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Melvisboy said:


> *I am*.  Only just got to see the chance because I wasn't watching the match , but imo, it was a penalty, and if you give the penalty for that, you have no choice but to give him the red card too. Denial of a goal-scoring opportunity by handball on the line, I'd have given the penalty and sent him off. Fair play to the ref, at least this one he deserved to go, unlike the hideous Cahill decision last match.
> 
> 
> 
> Vidic didn't deny a goal-scoring opportunity, he just deliberately handled.


What your the ref in the Australia vs Ghana match? Sup Roberto Rosetti or do you mean you work as a ref? 

Anyway 2nd half could be good, if Australia can hold onto this 1-1 for as long as possible, then they may just get one chance to score, they just need to take it when the moment comes.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Melvisboy said:


> I am.  Only just got to see the chance because I wasn't watching the match , but imo, it was a penalty, and if you give the penalty for that, you have no choice but to give him the red card too. Denial of a goal-scoring opportunity by handball on the line, I'd have given the penalty and sent him off. Fair play to the ref, at least this one he deserved to go, unlike the hideous Cahill decision last match.
> 
> 
> 
> Vidic didn't deny a goal-scoring opportunity, he just deliberately handled.


This guy nailed it. It was worthy of a red - for the reasons above. Vidics was a yellow, also correctly.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

With the bad refereeing for Australia for as long as I can remember even in 06' they have become the international underdogs. 

This may be a stupid question but what ever happened to Mark Vaduka? (sp) I remember him scoring a few times in 06 but he isn't on the team this year?


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

All I have to say is Ghana are a fucking average side, and if we draw with them I hope we fucking lose to Serbia because they don't deserve to go through


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

He's 34, fat and got no team.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

RITS said:


> All I have to say is Ghana are a fucking average side, and if we draw with them I hope we fucking lose to Serbia because they don't deserve to go through


Well they're slightly above average and missing their best player, but Australia haven't shown anything that makes them any better either. And if you draw you WON'T go through anyway due to goal difference.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Lostfap said:


> Well they're slightly above average and missing their best player, but Australia haven't shown anything that makes them any better either. And if you draw you WON'T go through anyway due to goal difference.


And our best player is on the bench from a red card in the last game. 

With with a two palyer disadvantage I think we are proving our worth. In my opinion.

Edit. 

the ball banged off the ref.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Ghana have only scored due to fuck ups from the teams they have played. That's hardly the mark of a good and deserving team.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Kizza said:


> Ghana have only scored due to fuck ups from the teams they have played. That's hardly the mark of a good and deserving team.


Pretty much. I don't see them as a force to be reckoned with just a lucky player that scored.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Kizza said:


> Ghana have only scored due to fuck ups from the teams they have played. That's hardly the mark of a good and deserving team.


And Australia have only scored from...?

I was responding to RITS anyway, which sounds like you've some sort of god given right to beat Ghana because they're 'average'


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

We could go through with a draw. Ghana beats Germany and we beat Serbia. Ghana tops on 7, us second on 4 and Serbia/Germany on 3. But yeah like that is gunna happen.

Hoping we get a last gasp goal after holding out for the rest of the match.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

A goalkeeping error from a good free kick. Incomparable to two goals from penalty kicks.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I am not really up to date, could someoen fill me in. 

If Australia pulls of a victory does that give them a guarranteed spot to go through?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

HarlemHeat said:


> I am not really up to date, could someoen fill me in.
> 
> If Australia pulls of a victory does that give them a guarranteed spot to go through?


No that would only mean everyone in the Group has 3 points.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Aussies need to get kennedy on.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

oh wow.. almost a goal by australia but too high

edit: and ghana almost scored also.. goddamn


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Shit that was close, he came up high.

If Australia win, and everyone in the group is on 3 what does that mean? 

Sorry if it's stupid I just want to know what would give Australia a pass to the next round.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Here comes kennedy... Showtime.. the aussies need to get their shit on and score some fucking goals


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

HarlemHeat said:


> Shit that was close, he came up high.
> 
> If Australia win, and everyone in the group is on 3 what does that mean?
> 
> Sorry if it's stupid I just want to know what would give Australia a pass to the next round.


Basically we need to win against Ghana and Serbia, and hopefully one of the other matches is a draw.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Kizza said:


> A goalkeeping error from a good free kick. Incomparable to two goals from penalty kicks.


No, both teams have scored as a result of bad errors, don't see how this is hard to comprehend.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

edit/ 

Ok thanks Kizza.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Good move I think. Our set piece play has been good. Probably our best shot at scoring.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

should've done better with that header Chipperfield. Could still pull something out here.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

HarlemHeat said:


> Shit that was close, he came up high.
> 
> If Australia win, and everyone in the group is on 3 what does that mean?
> 
> Sorry if it's stupid I just want to know what would give Australia a pass to the next round.


If australia win this match, then the group is all tied at 3.. which means australia need to beat serbia to go through as a draw wont do it since the GD is too low after germanys 4-0


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Speedyt1991 said:


> If australia win this match, then the group is all tied at 3.. which means australia need to beat serbia to go through as a draw wont do it since the GD is too low after germanys 4-0


ok so basically we need to win two in a row... 

lol Ghana botched two good attempts in less then a minute.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

HarlemHeat said:


> Shit that was close, he came up high.
> 
> If Australia win, and everyone in the group is on 3 what does that mean?
> 
> Sorry if it's stupid I just want to know what would give Australia a pass to the next round.


That the teams that win their next match go though to the round of 16. Also, if Germany draw against Ghana, they go through, either first or second, depending if there is a winner on the other game.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh wow. They might regret not finishing that.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!!! that was tense!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ghana have been wasting too many opportunities. They should get beaten by Germany, we need to sneak a goal somehow.

FUCK WILKSHIRE. could've been it.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Lostfap said:


> Well they're slightly above average and missing their best player, but Australia haven't shown anything that makes them any better either. And if you draw you WON'T go through anyway due to goal difference.


Did I fucking say that? I said I hope we fucking lose to Serbia because we're not going to get through anyway. Any team that goes down to 10 against Germany are going to get cut up.


FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Wilkshere you bastard.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

How the hell did he miss that.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

holy shit that was close.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Anelka got sent home for saying what everyone else was thinking


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Great game so far..15 minutes left + stoppage time..


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

RKing85 said:


> Anelka got sent home for saying what everyone else was thinking


could you elaborate? i dont know what happened


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

ON what day of the week is Australia/Serbia?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussies with 10 men and no Cahill or Kewell are matching it with Ghana atm. What could've been eh?


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

HarlemHeat said:


> ON what day of the week is Australia/Serbia?


wendesday


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> Aussies with 10 men and no Cahill or Kewell are matching it with Ghana atm. What could've been eh?


Yeah I know eh 

That's why I think we'll demolish Serbia when Cahill comes back on (I think)

Edit/ 

ok djmaza thnx


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

RITS said:


> Did I fucking say that? I said I hope we fucking lose to Serbia because we're not going to get through anyway. Any team that goes down to 10 against Germany are going to get cut up.


Obviously you didn't say that, you quoted my post, so I did. You were getting cut up before going down to 10, iirc, not sure why you'd actually wish your national team to lose though but OK.


Still 10 mins or so left and Australia looking dangerous.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

If this ends a draw, Australia need Ghana to beat germany and australia need to beat serbia to go through.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Why in the blue hell couldn't Australia play like this on the attack last time? They had Kewel and Cahill (half game) playing... geez. What happened last time.

Just as if they suddenly woke up.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ooo this could be a chance for aus

EDIT: OH YES... RUKUVYSTYA & KENNEDY = EPIC WIN... Soz for caps


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Jeez another close attempt and it went over the goalie. 

I wonder what pep talk they got after the slaughter from Germany, cause whatever the coach said it worked.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Craig moore yelow, hes out for the serbia game

EDIT: Aussies have wasted so many opportunitys.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

About six minutes left, let's hope a mirracle is on the works.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

So many soft fouls in this game.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

That shouldn't have been a free kick, he fell on his own. But at least it wasn't a goal. 

Five minutes aproxx, come'on....


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

3 minutes injury time... come on australia.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

With Cahill/Kewell and 11 men on the field I can't help but feel we would have won.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

.BD said:


> With Cahill/Kewell and 11 men on the field I can't help but feel we would have won.


Yeah I know, just sucks our history with referees decision making. 

I can feel a win against Serbia with more players and Cahill coming back.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kizza said:


> So many soft fouls in this game.


yeah, doesn't help that these blokes go down quicker than a $2 whore. some bullshit fouls called, need a good case of harden the fuck up.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh wow..


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Will there be some more injury time given like another three minutes cause of the bleeding in the middle?

*The game just evened up, Ghana can't switch the guy that is bleeding one of the commentators said that the coach used all of his switches or something like that. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh please, a stretcher for a blood nose?


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

this is bullshit. needs a stretcher for a bleeding nose.. get the fuck out of here

omfg????????????? wheres the injury time???? WTF???


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

They need to harden the fuck up. 

Oh well, next game is a sure win imo, all players with red card that didn't play today will be against Serbia.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Well. A gallant effort. Were easily the better team even with 10 men. Only a miracle can save us now. Got a soft red card and penalty against us and they evaded a certain red card. Not much you can do.

Our two chances of making it through now:

A) Ghana beats Germany, we beat Serbia.

B) Germany whips Ghana, we whip Serbia.

Our GD is -4, Ghana currently has +1. If Germany won 3-0 and we won 2-0 then we could go through.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

time not made up? oh right i forgot, this refs a c*nt


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Australia pretty much out (Ghana won't beat Germany I'd think)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rofl, nice addition to injury time dickhead.

Just can't catch a break at all.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

That italian ref is nothing but a stupid fucking ©unt.. 

Well Ghana better beat Germany and Australia better beat serbia if they are going to go through

..Anyone else getting really fucking pissed off with these draws EVERY fucking GAME


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, Wilkshere will be wishing he could work out how to kick to the right of the keeper.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

I lol'd at England last night!No heart,No passion ,No pride!Made the point in this thread earylier about the hype around England is unfounded!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

we jsut can't catch a break even four years ago it was the same thing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tbf, our first touches left a lot to be desired. Culina, Bresciano and then Wilkshire in the box there had a lot of poor first touches putting us under pressure.

^^^ 4 years ago? that was a definite penalty. Grosso milked the hell out of it but it was a foul.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> yeah, doesn't help that these blokes go down quicker than a $2 whore. some bullshit fouls called, need a good case of harden the fuck up.


It's soccer.. what do you expect?


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Good defensive performance from Australia, even though Ghana conspired to not win today by shooting from far out every time they had the ball. Poor delivery for very long periods, once again Muntari should gave started.

I don't see how the the Australians can qualify for the last 16 though. They need to beat Serbia and hope Ghana get well beaten by Germany. It'll take something very special.

The ref did a good job. Letter of the law, if you stop a goalscoring chance illegally, even by accident, you *have* to go. I do feel for Kewell, but he can't have any complaints.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

I Think it's the end for Australia.. For ghana to beat germany, and for Australia to beat serbia.. which means serbia and GERMANY don't go through... Germany not going through just wont happen


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Lostfap said:


> Australia pretty much out (Ghana won't beat Germany I'd think)


Wouldn't be suprised if Germany give Ghana a hiding... and thanks for stating the obvious you tool. We were better than Ghana tonight, who get through to the next round on dubious penalty decisions.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Alim said:


> It's soccer.. what do you expect?


fpalm.. It pisses me off when i see someone call the REAL football, "Soccer"


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Speedyt1991 said:


> fpalm.. It pisses me off when i see someone call the REAL football, "Soccer"


Well I'm Canadian and we call it soccer here. I knew someone would bring it up if I posted in this thread so I was thinking about referring to it as football, but then I was like nah.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

GunnerMuse said:


> I don't see how the the Australians can qualify for the last 16 though. They need to beat Serbia and hope Ghana get well beaten by Germany. It'll take something very special.


"easier" for Ghana to beat Germany then we just need to get a win, GD wouldn't come into it.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Referees are always against my teams lately  Really beginning to piss me off. Garbage calls in my Australian sports, fucking atrocious call against the US last night and Australia raped by a referee again.

Will be interesting to see how we line up against Serbia having to score so many goals.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Who uses a stretcher for a bloody nose? a freaking Golf Player will be tougher then that. 

And even after where the fuck is the extra three promised minutes, we passed the ball and then it was over.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Don't know if you heard about it but Nicolas Anelka is banned from the French team. Apparently he told this to Domenech during halftime of the last match. "Fuck you, motherfucker"

:lmao


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

> Will be interesting to see how we line up against Serbia having to score so many goals.


How many is "so many goals" how many do we need? 

Cause with Cahill back in action I think it can be done. We can beat Serbia BUT the Germany/Ghana situation worries me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ABKiss said:


> Don't know if you heard about it but Nicolas Anelka is banned from the French team. Apparently he told this to Domenech during halftime of the last match. "Fuck you, motherfucker"
> 
> :lmao


heard he said something else but yeah, just makes him awesome.

well say Germany win 1-0 then we'd have to win by 4 goals or so.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay done the math, Australia needs to beat serbia 3-0 or more, And Germany needs to beat Ghana by 3-0 or more for Australia to go through. OR.. The more logical score... Ghana to beat germany and Australia to beat serbia.. that's more logical IMO. So the Aussies arent out of it yet, As for us, The way we have played in our last 2 games against algeria and the yanks, i doubt we will smell the final 16.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Ghana don't have a flying fucks chance of beating Germany give it up, they're a shit side who's going to get its pants pulled down in the next game and the round of 16.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Getting Germany to beat Ghana 3-0 and us to beat Serbia 3-0 doesn't seem likely. 

I'm going to be rootin' for Ghana to beat Germany.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

I swear, that Bleeding Nose needing a fucking stretcher, and the ref not adding any time to the clock for the bleeding nose incident smells like a.... RUSTENBURG SCREWJOB!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Our best hope is for Germany to give Ghana the same pummeling they gave us.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

RITS said:


> Wouldn't be suprised if Germany give Ghana a hiding... and thanks for stating the obvious you tool. We were better than Ghana tonight, who get through to the next round on dubious penalty decisions.


I don't think you know what the word dubious means. it was a fucking clear penalty.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The one decision that really had me annoyed was to not send Lee Addy off. It could be argued that other decisions didn't go our way, but that was somewhat to be expected, as refs at the World Cup have a low tolerance for physical play. The Kewell decision was very unfortunate. The rule may be called the 'delibrate handball' rule, but it's not interpreted as such, and unfortunately in that situation, when denying a clear goal through use of the hand, it has to be given. Although the double whammy of a penalty and a red card is always a bitter pill to take in that situation, especially as the handball was completely unintentional.

At the end of the day, we went out and gave a good account of ourselves. I'm quite pleased with the performance, even though the result will make it nearly impossible to qualify from the group.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

RITS said:


> Wouldn't be suprised if Germany give Ghana a hiding... *and thanks for stating the obvious you tool. We were better than Ghana tonight, who get through to the next round on dubious penalty decisions.*


Lol. Yes, Kuzmanovic didn't handle the ball. He was just high fiving it. 

I feel for Australia, but giving Ghana that much stick is ridiculous.




Sticksy said:


> "easier" for Ghana to beat Germany then we just need to get a win, GD wouldn't come into it.


Fair enough, but Ghana to beat Germany? Don't see that happening, to be honest. Theoretically possible, but...doesn't seem very likely.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*@Kizza:*Or for Ghana to beat Germany and we can beat Serbia with anything and we don't need four +


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Germany killed us and we dominated Ghana down a man. Germany also NEED to win and will be pissed off after their last loss. They could definitely put a few past Ghana. We need to make up a 5 point differential with Ghana to steal second spot. If we did make that up, we would almost definitely go through with more goals scored.

So yeah. Objective is pretty simple. Put as many goals as possible past Serbia and hope for the best. Absolute minimum of 2-0, preferably 3. Then we hope for either a Ghana win or Germany crushing them.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

I've got a feeling Germany might, one thing we've got going for us is they haven't cemented there spot in the round of 16.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Someone told be about four pages ago that Serbia/Australia is on Wednesday. 

What day is Ghana/Germany cause I don't want to msis it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

GunnerMuse said:


> Fair enough, but Ghana to beat Germany? Don't see that happening, to be honest. Theoretically possible, but...doesn't seem very likely.


Oh yeah, thats why i has easier in quotation marks. I don't see Ghana getting close to Germany, ref influence depending.

Praying for a slaughter like the Germany of old side on Ghana.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

3rd round of group games all 4 teams play at the same time.

Don't see Australia qualifying, I don't even expect them to beat Serbia but we'll see I guess.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

btw, our games are on 4:30am thursday our time. just to clear that up.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> Oh yeah, thats why i has easier in quotation marks. I don't see Ghana getting close to Germany, ref influence depending.
> 
> Praying for a slaughter like the *Germany of old* side on Ghana.


What a difference a single match makes, eh? Gotta love football...

I think Germany might draw Ghana in the final match, honestly. Ghanians only need a draw, right? They could put 10 behind the ball...

And I do not expect Australia to beat Serbia, much less crush them. Serbia wants to win just as much, and a defense featuring Vidic and Ivanovic isn't going to be easy to break down.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

I Call it, The stretcher bullshit and the ref not allowing time added on... is now known officially as the rustenburg screwjob


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Australia played one heck of a game against a very weak looking Ghana. Neill stepped up after Kewell's questionable send-off. I'm a little sorry that they have approximately zero percent chance of going through. Unfortunately, I don't see them beating Serbia either but I am expecting a good showing.

I hope Germany DESTROYS Ghana.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

If Ghana sit back against Germany like they did today against Australia, then there asking for trouble, can only see Germany winning that game.

As for Serbia vs. Australia, alot tougher to call, Serbia haven't really showed any cutting edge of much ambition in there 2 matches so far in attacking sense, so depends which Australia side show up imo, will be one who played Ghana in 2nd half or one who played Germany in 1st game going be tough for Australia to go through now but not completely out of the question by any means. 

Going be good final day in Group D though that’s for sure.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Speedyt1991 said:


> I Call it, The stretcher bullshit and the ref not allowing time added on... is now known officially as the rustenburg screwjob


calm down son, take a breath.

we badly needed the win here and without Kewell i just don't think we have the attack to smack Serbia like we probably need to.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Also hoping the germans DESTROY ghana.

Ghana want to win. If they draw, they could get eliminated by either a win or draw (although Ghana more likely with this result) to Serbia. Which is certainly a plausible scenario.

But yeah. Serbia have a good defence. Held out the Germans and outside a moment of idiocy, the Ghanans. Need a hell of a lot of luck to go our way to qualify now.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Australia should beat serbia.

So All you's need is for Germany to OWN Ghana, Or ghana beat Germany. Both are more possible then each other. So it aint over until the fat lady sings.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> Also hoping the germans DESTROY ghana.
> 
> *Ghana want to win.* *If they draw, they could get eliminated by either a win or draw (although Ghana more likely with this result) to Serbia*. Which is certainly a plausible scenario.
> 
> But yeah. Serbia have a good defence. Held out the Germans and outside a moment of idiocy, the Ghanans. Need a hell of a lot of luck to go our way to qualify now.


No, a draw + serbia win makes Serbia 6, Ghana 5, Germany 4, Australia 1.

Ghana needs to avoid a loss or hope for an Australian win but not by much.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sticksy said:


> No, a draw + serbia win makes Serbia 6, Ghana 5, Germany 4, Australia 1.
> 
> Ghana needs to avoid a loss or hope for an Australian win but not by much.


If you's didn't get thrashed so badly to -4 GD, it'd be much easier for yous.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

My bad. Was getting it confused with the scenarios if Australia had won. Still think it will be a Germany/Ghana qualification.

Too hard to predict R16 matchups at this stage, but one can speculate. Germany to top this group most likely barring another disaster. If both the US and England were to win, pending scorelines, very possible Germany/England R16.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Germany/Serbia to go through like i predicted at the start of the WC ;D


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

.BD said:


> My bad. Was getting it confused with the scenarios if Australia had won. Still think it will be a Germany/Ghana qualification.
> 
> Too hard to predict R16 matchups at this stage, but one can speculate. Germany to top this group most likely barring another disaster. If both the US and England were to win, pending scorelines, very possible Germany/England R16.


Oh did you have to tell me that... Last thing i want to hear is we are facing Germany in the r16 matches.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ghana - 4
Germany - 3
Serbia - 3
Australia - 1

Germany's going to give a thrashing to Ghana and Serbia fights Australia to a draw is what I'm seeing.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well i wish australia all the best, Cause you's are going to need it. But anyway time to go have a very late lunch and do the lawns before the cameroon/denmark game is on


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Australia is going to need one hell of a cinderella story to get into the next stage. 

But I see the Cameroon/Denmark game to go 2-2. 

But overal I do hope Cameroon pick up the win.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Uruguay looks to be the silent mammoth in this tournament. If they play their cards right, I see them reaching the semis. <touch wood>

Good game here but disappointing. Ghana was poor, while Australia was superb even with ten men on the pitch. Unfortunately, I don't see Australia going through to the next rounds. The German Army will destroy the Ghanaians, as said in the thread and Serbia will hold the Aussies for a draw. So, I see Germany and Serbia qualifying from this group.

CANNOT WAIT for Brazil/Ivory Coast tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twizman (Aug 23, 2008)

Sigh I just got back from watching the game in the city. If only Wilkshire scored that chance in the 72nd minute!


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

> *France striker Nicolas Anelka has been sent home* from the World Cup, the French Football Federation have confirmed.
> 
> Anelka was reportedly embroiled in war of words with Raymond Domenech at half-time in the 2-0 defeat to Mexico, in which was alleged to have told the much-maligned Les Bleus' coach *"go screw yourself, dirty son of a whore".*
> 
> And after refusing to apologise to Domenech for the exchange, the Chelsea striker has been told he must leave South Africa before France's must-win final group game against South Africa.


Can I be the first to say THANK YOU to Nico Anelka?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ This is the same idiot who left out Samir Nasri too. :side:


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Well after hearing all the patriotic talk from English/American/Australian fans the last couple of days, its finally my time to get my hopes up, and cheer for Denmark......Go Denmark!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I hope this match delivers. both teams need a victory. go for the jugular.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Dammit Rommedahl!


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

YES!!!! That's why you play Sammy Etoo in the middle. Great to see how much that goal meant to him.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Cracking finish from Eto'o. He'll never miss from there, you can't leave him open. Great finish. 1-0 to Cameroon.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Argh Christian Poulsen what the hell were you thinking. DAMN


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

absolutely loving the france situation :lmao

domenech is a donkey but nicolas anelka, what an absolute disgusting piece of shit he is.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Very entertaining end to end stuff. 1-1. Bendtner gets his. Nice to see Alex Song in the lineup this time. Can't predict a winner here in all honesty.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

What a beautiful goal.....finally. Good job Bendtner


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

What a game right now

This is awesome *clap clap clap clap* This is awesome *clap clap clap clap*


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Both defenses look a bit touched...

But fun game.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Cameroon needs to win this game if they want to go to the 2nd round, no way they will be able to beat the Dutch.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

GREAT game.

The final minutes of the 1st half were just end-to-end awesome action.

And what a diagonal ball from Kjaer.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Fantastic game to watch. Some brilliant end-to-end action, great passing, beautiful football, you name it. Highly entertaining.

61 metres was the length of the pass for the Danish goal. Stunning stuff, and the whole move was just spectacular in itself.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Shocking defense from both sides. But fun as hell to watch as a neutral fan. 

So glad Cameroon stepped it up, they were piss poor in their opener with Japan.


----------



## wampa1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Great game. Both teams have forgotten how to defend.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Been watching Doctor Who, so missed whole first half, managed to catch both goals though, but sounds of it, appears to be good end to end game yeah? So heres hoping for more of the same then in second half.


----------



## wampa1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Incidentally, I can't believe how far back I had to go comments on the England game. There's more WC chat here than some football forums.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Good work from Rommedahl.

Terrible defense from Makoun. He left too much space, and allowed the center of the box. Silly defense.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

At the press conference, Evra said that there was a traitor in the team who told all to reporters!


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Over

Denmark wins, Cameroon is the first team eliminated.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Aih...Words fail me. Gutted. Absolutely gutted.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

That was a fantastic game.

Denmark lives on, great job especially by Rommedahl and Sørensen


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Denmark wins, Cameroon is the first team eliminated.


Nigeria says hi.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Renegade™ said:


> Nigeria says hi.


No they don't.

If they beat Korea and Argentina beat Greece then Nigeria can still go through on GD.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

True.

Cameroon is the only team officially eliminated. But you can write off a few others already.

Poor Africa....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If any team is as good as gone its France, they need an epic miracle to save themselves.


Sloppy defending everywhere in that game, but incredibly fun to watch. Cameroon should have done better with a lot of the opportunities they had facing goal, surely would have found something. Must be sad for them, being the first to be *officially * eliminated. Overall a good day of games, and while I'm not excited for either of the first two tomorrow, I can't wait for Brazil/Ivory Coast.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Burkarl said:


> That was a fantastic game.
> 
> Denmark lives on, great job especially by Rommedahl and *Sørensen*



what do you expect, he plays for stoke


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Let's not give too much credit. He was part of the problem that created Cameroon's goal.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

It looks like all the African teams are going out in the first round. Ghana and Ivory Coast are the only ones with a real chance of making it to the next round, the rest are the bottom of their groups.

Edit: France's Anelka has announced his retirement from international football.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Melvisboy said:


> 61 metres was the length of the pass for the Danish goal. Stunning stuff, and the whole move was just spectacular in itself.


All within about 4 touches too starting from Kjaer. That's the best goal we've seen.



Nightmare SE said:


> Edit: France's Anelka has announced his retirement from international football.


Le Sulk.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

"Fuck you, you son of a bitch". Marking hard for Anelka speaking on behalf not just France, but the whole world.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Any idea how the Anelka/Domenesch confrontation evolved? Over tactics, selection or another issue?

Hard to look past a South American side winning the tournament at this time, to be honest. No European side has looked any sort of impressive, but that can of course change. I have $50 on Argentina to win the tournament, and so far, I don't feel I will be let down unless they lose momentum. Their table from the last 16s to the final looks very easy for a team of their quality and caliber. Their trickiest opponents being, one, England, who have been very poor, and Germany, who can either perform excellent, or badly on any day. Both teams very easy for a team like Argentina.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^^Well, it happened at half time during the France/Mexico game. One report suggests Anelka wasn't staying in position as Domenech wanted him to.

Bad move by Domenech and the French higher ups. Sending home your best striker before a must win game is the height of stupidity.

Ah well, they still have magnificent Sidney Govou.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Slovakia	vs.	*Paraguay*
*Italy	*vs. New Zealand
*Brazil* vs.	Côte d’Ivoire


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Got an exam tomorrow so will only catch the first which is kind of annoying as that match really doesn't interest me. Might skip it. Whole group is pretty dull actually.

Hoping for New Zealand to beat the divers (I know it won't happen) and for Brazil to show their class against cote d'Ivoire.

Really glad they are showing both R2 matches simultaneously on free to air over here  Wasn't really expecting that, but have been really happy with SBS coverage of the world cup so far.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

SBS have always been class with their coverage. This and the Ashes are always fantastically covered, I'm sure the bike racing is as well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Who gives a fuck about cricket and cycling? I'd rather watch paint dry 8*D


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Who gives a fuck about cricket and cycling? I'd rather watch paint dry 8*D


Yea agree gotta be the most boring two sports to watch and play except for cycling I love cycling with friends.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Who gives a fuck about cricket and cycling? I'd rather watch paint dry 8*D


Lots of people give a fuck about cricket.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Reney, you have an absolutely garbage taste in sports thats made up for slightly by your love of quality tv shows.

still smirk that people haven't got over 4 years ago, despite it being a clear penalty that was just played up by Grosso.
*
Edit:* just read an article that was saying that Kaita has already got death threats for getting the red card. some people are just fucked in the head.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Slovakia 1-1 Paraguay - thing is, who really cares? I'll probably watch it, but I doubt it'll be my main focus, tbh

Italy 1-0 New Zealand - hoping for either an upset or a thrashing but chances are it will just be a boring goal and then they'll hold out

Brazil 2-2 Ivory Coast - looking forward to this one, lots of star power to enjoy. Can't wait. Makes up for two very dull games prior to it.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I absolutely loved the facebook group that has 50,000 members already. 

"oh, so you play for australia? lemme just give you a red card"


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Slovakia 1-2 Paraguay 

Italy 1-1 New Zealand

Brazil 1-0 Ivory Coast

expect every game to be rather dull tbh. Hoping for an upset draw by NZ but its not likely imo.

^^^ haha yeah. joined that when there was like 200 people in it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

some link I wana like it but cbf looking for it


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-a...coreboard-says-Nig-Ger/131295256889278?v=wall


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Renegade™;8535030 said:


> Who gives a fuck about *cricket* and *cycling*? I'd rather watch paint dry 8*D


Well England are one of the best teams in the world and everyone has to get pumped for when we beat the cocky Aussies in the ashes!

and Britain is the best at cycling 

so i give a fuck about them both


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

^ Saw that two weeks ago. Won't happen though, as Nigeria is NGA.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

After watching the John Terry press conference I think it's fair to say that he should never have beens stripped of the captaincy. I never realised just how well he conducts himself, compared to someone quiet like Steven Gerrard.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The 2 first games doesnt intrest me, but hey I will probably watch. Its a rainy Sunday so.

Brazil Vs. Ivory Coast should be a fun game.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Slovakia 1-0 Paraguay
Italy 1-0 New Zealand
Brazil 2-1 Cote D'Ivoire

Go Slovakia!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tomkim4 said:


> Well England are one of the best teams in the world and everyone has to get pumped for when we beat the cocky Aussies in the ashes!
> 
> and Britain is the best at cycling
> 
> so i give a fuck about them both


you've won 2 ashes series out of 11 in the past 21 years. i'd say we have the right to be more than confident when we play you


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Slovakia 1-1 Paraguay. Should be a good game, CAM/DEN yesterday was great to watch. Hoping for more of the same.
Italy 3-0 New Zealand
Brazil 2-2 Ivory Coast


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

About the Ashes:

5-0. Nuff said. McGrath predicting that at the start of the series made it even more epic.

I also like cycling (Tour de France is all I watch though), but I can definitely see why someone wouldn't enjoy that sport. SBS does give great coverage of the Tour. Pity most of their shows are foreign news, but at least they offer sporting events when none of the main channels show them. Especially for someone like me who is without cable  (hopefully can coax parents into getting it again soon).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> About the Ashes:
> 
> 5-0. Nuff said. McGrath predicting that at the start of the series made it even more epic.
> 
> I also like cycling (Tour de France is all I watch though), but I can definitely see why someone wouldn't enjoy that sport. SBS does give great coverage of the Tour. Pity most of their shows are foreign news, but at least they offer sporting events when none of the main channels show them. Especially for someone like me who is without cable  (hopefully can coax parents into getting it again soon).


got fox on a couple of tv's in my house, you mad? :side:

Paraguay looking good thus far, seem to be much more likely to take the lead.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Slovakia/Paraguay is truly awful to watch. The play is disjointed, awful passing, awful tackling, constant fouls, you name it. It's shocking. If you're not watching it, DON'T. I'm only watching it out of some misguided hope it'll get better.

One good shot just happened. Easy save for the Slovak keeper. At least there was a shot on target for once.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

welp there goes my prediction 

come on slovakia!!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

goalllllllllllllllllllllllll

brought some life to the game, good start for paraguay


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

my prediction is looking good seeing as i've been 3/10 picking winners in this 2nd round of matches.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lol, as much as i hate to admit, The Aussies own us in Cricket. And we have only won 2 ashes.. So go figure


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Starting to get really irritated by Slovakia's insistence to pass backwards, even when there is no pressure. They're going backpass it into their own goal at this rate.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

This game is dull, boring and overall worth taking a 2 hour shit.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well paraguay should go through now having New Zealand as their last match


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope we get to see Paraguay V Denmark in the next round. Paraguay should win their group and Denmark hopefully finish second, it would be a good match.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Watched the last half hour and thought Paraguay looked pretty good and were pretty entertaining to watch. Slovakia looked hideous. Paraguay and Italy to advance from this group. Runner up has the Netherlands, winner has Denmark or Japan in the R16.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Anelka was definately right in doing what he did, imo. The manager is a complete and utter fool, and so are the French FA for sticking by him and for siding with him. Also, this is very good for England being that France look like they won't be making it to the last 16.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I want Paraguay to get to the quarter finals, I'll get a fiver if they do :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Anelka may have been right for saying what everyone is thinking, he's still in the wrong and rightly punished for it. You can't talk to your boss like that and expect to stay around.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

It doesn't really matter to him I guess. He's like 31, wouldn't make it to the next World Cup anyways. I think he said it knowing the repercussions. Only effect it may have on him, is how Carlo Ancelotti reacts to him speaking out against his manager.

Italy/New Zealand up next. Could be good, I hope it is.

Too excited for Brazil/Ivory Coast today.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Dammit, now Italy have to win by at least two goals, they have to win the group or they face Netherlands followed by Brazil in the next two rounds.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes! Go New Zealand 

Nice to see a local A-league player scoring.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

SHANE MOTHERFUCKING SMELTZ~!

God I love this guy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

New Zealand again!

Shane Smeltz. Wow, it looks like a Canavarro error?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

here we go, up you little rippers. Not often i cheer for those sheep shaggers from across the ditch but fuck i hate Italy. 1-0 woop woop.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Offside. But we have an interesting game now.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOO UPSETS FTW FTW FTW! 

Wowsers. This makes things very interesting, though I only saw one replay from a rather strange angle, so I didn't get to see much of it. Ah well, 1-0 to the New Zealand, excellent stuff.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

new zealand score should be interesting game with the early goal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Would be amazing to see NZ get through to the next round.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

clear offside. wish we had that sort of luck with the refs


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Doubt the kiwis can hold out the Italians for another 80 minutes, but you never know. A win here would really give the kiwis a good chance of qualifying. Stranger things have happened.

Also damn kiwis stealing our referee luck  Italian karma moreso imo.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao Italy


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lol, Would be a complete fuck over if the NZL go through and the Aussies go home :lmao


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

At this rate, as it stands, NZ and Paraguay will go through, meaning the two finalists from 2006 go out in the group stage :lmao


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Melvisboy said:


> At this rate, as it stands, NZ and Paraguay will go through, meaning the two finalists from 2006 go out in the group stage :lmao


I'd love to see Italy out of the Comp TBH, Italian referees are ©úñts, The italians are cheats. And they deserve to be fucked over


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The elbows are pretty unfair. I meant, the Italians have pretty big noses.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Blimey, the Italians sure enjoy jumping on the floor and holding their faces. They also tap out, as Chiellini just did, though no-one was actually touching him on the floor.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Seriously hoping the Italians don't qualify, even though they've clearly shown they're not a threat so far.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow the Kiwi's got lucky their.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh come on. So unlucky.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Aw man 

Soft way of going down. Typical.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

penalty for italy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

massive dive.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh dear lord... Penalty for italy.. 

WHAT THE FUCK! he let go of his shirt before he even tripped over on nothing. BULLSHIT

What did i say.. Oh yeah the italians are cheats.. and their's a perfect example.. Fuck the italian refs, And fuck italy..


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Was pulling the shirt but not like an Italian to throw himself to the ground :no:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

bleh.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

well its 1-1 i expect italy to win this they were dominating even hit the post


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

If that's a penalty then every ball into the box is a penatly. Fuck you Italy you deserve nothing, cheats.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

FFS. 

Shouldn't have been a penalty. Chiellini and Cannavaro are diving as well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I really hate it how they celebrate massively for getting a very soft penalty. If he hadn't have dived it wouldn't have been given.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

only an Italian can have their shirt pulled from behind and fall forward on their face.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

It's quiet ironic, The italian scum knows hes losing against a team thats 70+ rankings behind them, And yet he needs to use a cheating tactic like a bullshit dive from a shirt being pulled.. just to get himself a penalty and make his cheating arse feel better about his scum self.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Vintage Italy

And Chilavert is going nuts on Italy and the ref.(im watching the match on Univision).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh come on, he went down so easily there on replay, disgrace. Italians must be happy that this is the way they have to come back to equalize. I hope they go nowhere if they advance.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow. Italy are terrible divers. This is just embarrassing. Can't wait until these cheaters get eliminated. That ...gy dive just ensured it will be later rather than sooner


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

NZ need to try and give it back. Go for a dive in the penalty box I reckon. Take the low road in the 89th minute, would be fantastic to see.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

New Zealand 1 - 1 Cheating Fucks

I hope one of the new zealand lads actually give one of those fucks a reason to roll about, smash cannavaro's fucking nose in fallon! :evil:


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

This match is turning into a joke. If I was New Zealand I would be diving like no tomorrow.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

they have to get the ball into the penalty box which will be tough seeing as they don't look like getting close. 

out of every footballing nation, Italy is the one that require a special message of harden the fuck up. last time i saw so much flailing on the ground a bloke was having an epileptic fit.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Kizza said:


> NZ need to try and give it back. Go for a dive in the penalty box I reckon. Take the low road in the 89th minute, would be fantastic to see.


I'd love to see that... New Zealand screwing the italian cheating scums out of the comp. Oh fuck yeah


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

LET'S GO KIWIS LET'S GO!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Breaking news:



> FRANCE HALT TRAINING AFTER ON-PITCH ROW BETWEEN CAPTAIN AND FITNESS COACH


more to come :lmao. Kill Domenech please.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Breaking news:
> 
> 
> 
> more to come :lmao. Kill Domenech please.


LMAO. Wow..


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

that is all.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Itlay was so close to score the second gool right there*


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Breaking news:
> 
> FRANCE HALT TRAINING AFTER ON-PITCH ROW BETWEEN CAPTAIN AND FITN
> 
> more to come :lmao. Kill Domenech please.


lol looks like they are in serious of field problems there


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Italian penalty was dreadful. We see that in every single game, once every 2 minutes. Dreadful decision, dreadful dive.

:lmao at the France squad REFUSING to train, and the "team director" has gone home, too. FAIL.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

its so fun to watch the state of france at the moment.
such a shame domenech is leaving after the world cup.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> that is all.


Fucking love this show.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

I lol'd at the Italy peno.I mean the goal that was disallowed in the states last match there was more shirt pulling goin on then than in the NZ penallty area there.

Fuckin Italians...They were lucky against us in the quailifers too


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/world_cup_2010/8750302.stm


Found this report on France!Ha ha!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Man, Domenech just killed France football!*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

There shouldn't be any more of these reports soon, as Domenech won't have a job.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

So....i just put a fiver on NZ to win. 20/1...COME ON YOU ALL WHITES


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

A couple of the NZ players have really impressed me. Bertos and Killen in particular have looked very comfortable.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fallon needs to tape his arms by his side so the Italian defenders can stop holding their face and flooping on the ground when they can't get the header.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So Italy can't beat NZ....yet ?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Italy are garbage Medo, just accept it. NZ has had just as many chances this half to break the tie.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

I hope NZ hold on or grab a winner.Been Irish id love to see France & Italy knocked out in the group stage!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

excellent save there. got to hold on.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Paston's save was beautiful. The defending by the Kiwi's has been spot on. Italy, being the defending champions should be ashamed of themselves. Playing like crap for the most part.

About 15 to go, for a huge result for New Zealand


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Italy are dirty fucks. reid got punched in the face, stayed down and they played on trying to score. poor sportsmanship but not surprising.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

That free kick was horrible, Italy have no idea what to do. I know they usually have a slow start to the World Cup, but this is extra slow.

Nice header though by Iaquinta. Like I said NZ have defended so well. Congrats to them, even if there is a late goal.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Italy are garbage Medo, just accept it. NZ has had just as many chances this half to break the tie.


*Yea i know but i didn't think they are that bad just like what Rockhead said they don't know what they are doing right now lol!

Ahh good ol Del Piero, Totti...*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Wow that dude may suffered heart attck after this chance!


Sorry duoble post *


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Good god this is tense


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

win, lose or draw, Paston is the clear man of the match imo


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Ryan Nelson for me.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So we have Spain, England, Italy, Germany ad France, all of them are going to wait till the final round to qualify or not ? this is wierd!*


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

^ Agreed w/ Paston MOTM

Come on hold on NZ! Draw is the right result. Italy dive and NZ offside resulted in the two goals.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

having some horror flashbacks from 06. felt exactly like this when we played italy


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*NZ are the upset in this group*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

ugh, i wanted that 105 quid.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Congrats to the All Whites!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

whoa.

italy. disappointment....


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> Slovakia 1-2 Paraguay
> 
> *Italy 1-1 New Zealand*
> 
> Brazil 1-0 Ivory Coast


oh yeah. i'm brilliant :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> win, lose or draw, Paston is the clear man of the match imo


Definitely he has been fantastic. The number of saves he produced, no question.

Congrats to New Zealand they deserved this. Italy were trash for the most part today, and this has been embarrassing for them. Nothing against New Zealand, but this is a shock defending champions performance. They are in danger of not advancing, because Slovakia can dominate Italy and keep them for a draw as well. New Zealand won today in my eyes, because that was an undeserved penalty. Maybe New Zealand can advance, not out of the question.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Well done to the NZ All Whites!!

Italy were poor tho.No flair,No createivity..No heart!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Italy draw to the Kiwis, and that too--thanks to a penalty kick! :lmao


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Razor King said:


> Italy draw to the Kiwis, and that too--thanks to a penalty kick! :lmao


Which wasn't a penalty. 

Then again, the New Zealand goal was offside, so really it should have been 0-0.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Congrats to the All whites looking forward to the Brazil/Ivory Coast match tonight should be good be interesting to see how Brazilm gety on agaianst harder opposition.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Why does Italy always seem to benefit from soft PKs?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

So, France refused to train today - http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/world_cup_2010/8750302.stm


Evra's coming across a little bit petulant but I'm not sure the others aren't the same. Acting like spoilt kids, this French team.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Why does Italy always seem to benefit from soft PKs?


The irony is that they almost always lose Penalty Shootouts.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm just glad we're not the only ones playing well below ourselves.


----------



## _priceless_ (Oct 9, 2008)

Nightmare_SE said:


> The irony is that they almost always lose Penalty Shootouts.


nah that's England


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I'm just glad we're not the only ones playing well below ourselves.


Hopefully Brazil will lose today and we can say all the super powers (except Argentina) aren't playing very well.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

> *France's World Cup squad boycotted training* on Sunday in protest at the decision to send home star striker Nicolas Anelka.
> *In a bizarre twist, coach Raymond Domenech had to read out a statement from the team to explain their decision.
> "All players without exception want to declare their opposition to FFF (French Football Federation) decision to exclude Nicolas Anelka," he said.*
> "For its part, the FFF has at no time tried to protect the group.
> ...


I hope the French qualify for the last 16, by some miracle. This drama is too good for them to be out of the Cup so soon.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I've been reading a load about this France thing, apparantly the squad is very divided into certain groups. I don't quite know what to make of Evra's behaviour. Its all very dramatic, particularly him throwing his captains armband on the ground in their game against Mexico, and I don't think it needs to have been played out so publicly. Evra was right about there being a 'traitor' but he didn't need to tell the media that. 



_priceless_ said:


> nah that's England


Your anti-England agenda is really fucking boring, go somewhere else if you aren't offering decent opinion or discussion.


----------



## _priceless_ (Oct 9, 2008)

Enigma said:


> I've been reading a load about this France thing, apparantly the squad is very divided into certain groups. I don't quite know what to make of Evra's behaviour. Its all very dramatic, particularly him throwing his captains armband on the ground in their game against Mexico, and I don't think it needs to have been played out so publicly. Evra was right about there being a 'traitor' but he didn't need to tell the media that.
> 
> 
> 
> Your anti-England agenda is really fucking boring, go somewhere else if you aren't offering decent opinion or discussion.


i'm not anti-England, i'm just stating the facts. When was the last time that you've won a penalty shootout?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Drogba in the starting line-up for Brazil. Pretty damn hyped. It could go scoreless and such, but I think Ivory Coast looked quite good against Portugal, even in a scoreless draw. Brazil had trouble breaking down North Korea, so I hope for some kind of upset. Its shocking by the results lately, you would think this World Cup has three or four groups of death.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Well if this continues there is no way France are going through the the last 16 of the cup at this rate the last 16 could be very interesting.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

_priceless_ said:


> i'm not anti-England, i'm just stating the facts. When was the last time that you've won a penalty shootout?


96. had 4 since then, and lost them all. in reality it's not that long ago.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Drogba in the starting line-up for Brazil.


That's impressive in more ways than one


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

oh Rockhead,


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I see Ivory Coast holding Brazil here. Well I hope so, I want to see them progress.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Role Model said:


> oh Rockhead,


What?






There's the France clash for anyone who hasn't seen.


----------



## JackBauer24 (Oct 14, 2006)

Prediction: Brazil wins 2-0


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Evra - 'suck my pussy Domenech'


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I don't know who should i support in this match, Brazil my all time favorite or the African Ivory Coast ? *


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Capello 'to quit if England fail' - http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/world_cup_2010/8750672.stm

WELL DONE TO THE FA FOR MANAGING TO WAIT UNTIL AFTER THE GAME TO DISCUSS THIS IN PUBLIC.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I suppose the FA can take comfort in the fact they're players aren't refusing to train :/


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nice goal there. I didn't expect him to go up top with that kick.*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Nice gool Fabiano*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

That's what I call a great finish.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I wish Evra kicked that trainer! *


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Can someone please explain to me all this France talk, I heard on the radio something about them rebelling against their coach and not wanting to train during the week because of something. Can someone fill me in with what is happening? please 

And nice goal from Brazil. 

LOL at them not calling him having the ball outside and him continuing to run.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Anelka was sent home for a foul mouthed rant on his manager at half time against Mexico.And now this morning Evra clashed with a fitness couch and the team all refused to train and now their backing Anelka against the FFF


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice goal from brazil Kaka looks like half player he was at AC a few years ago.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*2-0 Fabianoo*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

still don't rate him


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Just dropped the hammer.*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Obvious handball but nice goal nonetheless!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*But that was clear handball rit ?*


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Lovely goal dont think it was hand ball tbh Luis is looking good up front today.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice goal Brazil!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*He played it very well but i still see it a handball but then i am not complainning at all, It's Brazil *


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Medo said:


> *But that was clear handball rit ?*


oh yeah, the replay showed it clear as day. 

Ivory Coast has to keep the numbers down if they wanna have a chance in the last game. They still got a shot if they lose, but cant be by much.
Rather have them go threw then Portugal. Atleast ONE african team should go threw.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fabiano clearly confused and decides to show off his basketball skills.
for fucks sake ref fpalm


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The only way that Ivory Coast can make it if North Korea stopped Portugal tomorrow. *


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

3-0 Elano nice passage of play from them.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Ouch!

Seems like Ivory Coast only hope is that Portugal loses points against North Korea.

The goal difference will be too large for Ivory Coast to gain in the last round.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Ahh Ivory Coast are going down...*_


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow didn't expect three goals from brazil, I was talking with someone on msn for five minutes then turned around to the TV and saw two goals made. 

Pretty shocking.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Hell yes 3-0!


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

Loving this game. Brazil have to come life, samba style. The goals have been great. Few more please.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Brazil showing us why they're the best


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Drogba 3-1*


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, they are starting to fight back but still I dont see them getting anymore by the end of the game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That's right Drogba, cut that goal difference :side:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The second goal was pathetic. What was the ref doing? :lmao

Great showing at the front by Brazil so far. It hasn't been one of their spectacular showdowns but confident playing by them, nonetheless. Ivory Coast looks lost in the field. The African misery continues at 2010.

Here's hoping Spain qualifies as the runners-up of their group and meet Brazil at R16.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*^ Same here i want Brazil/Spain*


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Diving bastard!

Edit - And the ref didn't even see it yet books him. Garbage.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh Red card for Kaka :no:*


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

what the hell, red card? 

he walking into him and banged his face? should hav elooked where he was going.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao that was good.

Kaka out for Portugal.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn it, makes it even easier for Portugal in the last game


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

That was bullshit!

I'm surprised Dunga didn't snap and attack the referee.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> That was bullshit!
> 
> I'm surprised Dunga didn't snap and attack the referee.


I know ay, he walked into him got an elbow to the chest by accident. 

Kaka (I think) didn't even look in his direction or see him coming. 

He hten held his face as if the Big Show just KO'd him with a punch of his.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I see drogba has been giving his team-mates lesson's in being a cheating prick.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> I see drogba has been giving his team-mates lesson's in being a cheating prick.


Yep, and Drogba has a PHD in cheating tactics.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Damn you Kieta, cheater.*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Loved that match Kaka didn't deserve to go


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Keita for the 'Best Male Performance'


----------



## Nameless (Sep 30, 2006)

No way Kaka should have been sent off, I hope Brazil appeals it


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Horrible refereeing and it set a tone for the final garbage.

The Brazil second goal was handballed twice. The Referee FUCKING SEES IT too it looks like it, he touches his arm when talking to Fabiano after the goal.

I think that resulted in ivory Coast turning nasty (no excuse as it was bad) and there should have been 2 red cards for Keita's challenge and one other.
Kaka's sending off was just as bad.

Ugh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

What a joke.


----------



## wampa1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Karma for Rivaldo in 2002 if you ask me.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Keita for the 'Best Male Performance'


_*He will win it, definetly *_


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ending was a mess, but the rest of the game was good. Brazil looked great out there, and I like Ivory Coast, I'm hoping they get through over Portugal...

Second goal was ridiculous, two clear hand balls...the sending off was even more ridiculous. The referees haven't been great this tournament...


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Portugal better win tomorrow. Ronaldo should not be going out in the group stages.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Having said all that Brazil look like they'll take beating. Very solid and can score goals too. Wouldn't fancy playing them if I was any of the other nations.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Keita is a disgrace for getting Kaka sent off. If there's any justice the suspension will be overturned.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

And they say the sport doesn't need video replays. Cheating .....

edit- am I not allowed to use that word? I didn't know that. Apparently that's the first time I've tried in 11 months on here. Well that just goes to show what a .... he must be.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

Lostfap said:


> Having said all that Brazil look like they'll take beating. Very solid and can score goals too. Wouldn't fancy playing them if I was any of the other nations.


Argentina might do them if it came to a showdown. They were frustrated in the first game but they absolutely rinsed South Korea. This could be Messi's tournament, without a doubt.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Brazil would expose Argentina's defence easy, and we saw how Messi fairs against Maicon, Lucio and Cesar in the champions league. 

I think Germany could beat Brazil. Spain too.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't condone (sp?) what Kieta done to Kaka. But seriously, Italy were doing it all day today and if that was Kaka first bookable offense no one could care about it. Fabiano hand balled it twice for his second goal, that's another form of cheating. Should we eradicate his goal? if his ban gets over turned I won't be happy because I will take them back to the Champions League semi final between United/Arsenal where Fletcher missed the final.

Oh and France. LOL


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

jack232 said:


> And they say the sport doesn't need video replays. Cheating .....
> 
> edit- am I not allowed to use that word? I didn't know that. Apparently that's the first time I've tried in 11 months on here. Well that just goes to show what a .... he must be.


True that. I don't know why they don't just use video replay. People say that it 'breaks up play' but if what went on in that Ivory Coast/Brazil game didn't break up play, I don't know what will. It would stop many stupid, stupid decisions. Including the ridiculous double hand ball for the second goal.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Ivory coast did every country a big favour in that game! 
we saw how kicking the shit out of them in the last 20 mins put them off their game and even got a player sent off!


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Brazil are a bunch of diving tossers, they deserve it.....


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

NJ88 said:


> True that. I don't know why they don't just use video replay. People say that it 'breaks up play' but if what went on in that Ivory Coast/Brazil game didn't break up play, I don't know what will. It would stop many stupid, stupid decisions. Including the ridiculous double hand ball for the second goal.


Yeah I've been saying that for years. They need to penalize these guys like Keita who are faking serious injuries to get a guy sent off. FIFA need to step up and reverse that second yellow card Kaka received, and suspend Keita from Ivory Coast's third game.




Travis Bickle said:


> Brazil are a bunch of diving tossers, they deserve it.....


Even so, shit like this will just encourage other players to act like this, one player getting sent off can completely ruin a team's chances of winning.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Exactly, there's so much diving in games these days that it inevitably breaks up play anyways. It would just stop all the complaining, which would save a lot of time. Plus also make the guys who want to dive, think twice about it.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

I hope tomorrow we can defeat Switzerland and hopefully but its practically impossible that Spain loss or draw with Honduras.
Come On, CHILE!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Klebold said:


> Keita is a disgrace for getting Kaka sent off. If there's any justice the suspension will be overturned.


As a Brazil fan I actually wanted him to be sent off. As soon as it happened, I said to my friends that I hoped the ref drew for a second yellow.

Him getting booked earlier was a problem, I really didn't want Kaka going into the knockout rounds with a yellow card hanging over him. Assuming he gets only a one match suspension, then he will be out for the against Portugal and then can go into the knockout rounds when we need him with a clean slate.

I personally do not want the second yellow to be overturned.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Brazil totally outclassed them, they can do it to any team. I'm convinced.

Only way to beat them is to catch their full backs out of their zone or play bunker ball and take them in pk's.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Cards will most likely be wiped clean after the group stage. They practically have no choice w/ so many ridiculous bookings so far.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ They won't most likely be wiped clean. They will in fact be wiped clean. Although if a player gets another yellow in the last group game, they will be banned for the round of sixteen. But if a player only gets to one yellow in the group stages, it's wiped for the knock-outs.

Raging at the amount of diving and play acting that has gone on in this World Cup so far. It seems to happen every time too, and people that only watch football during World Cups get a tainted view of things. I suppose the thing is that with players so desperate to win at the World Cup, they'll stoop low to keep their chances alive. De Rossi isn't known to be much of a play actor or diver in Serie A, in fact he's usually on the other end of it with his tough tackling ways, however in the World Cup so far he's been absolutely pathetic, going down like a sack of spuds at every opportunity.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

St. Stephen said:


> ^ They won't most likely be wiped clean. They will in fact be wiped clean. *Although if a player gets another yellow in the last group game, they will be banned for the round of sixteen.* But if a player only gets to one yellow in the group stages, it's wiped for the knock-outs.


Precisely why I'm happy that Kaka got the second yellow and red card today.



St. Stephen said:


> De Rossi isn't known to be much of a play actor or diver in Serie A, in fact he's usually on the other end of it with his tough tackling ways, however in the World Cup so far he's been absolutely pathetic, going down like a sack of spuds at every opportunity.


Case in point:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The diving has definitely been troubling to see. It feels like it has been rampant.

FIFA needs to do something about it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Also, :lmao @ Fabiano's double hand-ball.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It seems one of the key factors towards being selected for Italy now is your diving and play acting ability. Disgraceful as usual from the Italians, robbed NZ of three points, they're proven divers and will continue to do so unless FIFA clamps down on it. Japan were doing it alot too the other day in their first game.



> Reney, you have an absolutely garbage taste in sports thats made up for slightly by your love of quality tv shows.


Ahem. Football, NRL, Union (sometimes), baksetball, tennis, NFL. Good stuff. Cricket suls.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

If there should be an off-the field decision over Brazil's game, it should be to suspend Luis Fabiano.

I mean, if the rules state that a player must be yellow carded for diving and trying to trick the refferee, then what should someone get for shamefuly lying to the ref face to face.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Emigration to Argentina? :lmao


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

djmaza said:


> If there should be an off-the field decision over Brazil's game, it should be to suspend Luis Fabiano.
> 
> I mean, if the rules state that a player must be yellow carded for diving and trying to trick the refferee, then what should someone get for shamefuly lying to the ref face to face.


What was he supposed to do? Say it was the 'Hand of God'? I can't blame him for lying to the ref. And to be honest wasn't it already too late by that point for the referee to disallow the goal?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Handball thing was a terrible call by the ref, but no further action now.

The Kaka thing was absolutely disgraceful. As are the Italians. Really can't stand fucking cheats like that. I agree they need to stamp down on it. I feel embarrassed for the game upon seeing shameful dives and feigning injury, and as a casual fan who only seriously follows football during the world cup, it kind of does paint my picture of the game as one where diving is a tool to victory.

Football should modernise and implement postgame suspensions based on video evidence.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Great draw by New Zealand last night. What a story it would be if they could beat Paraguay and qualify for the second round. Looking forward to Portugal tonight, basically my 3rd team behind the Aussies and the Kiwis, hopefully it's a little more exciting than their match against the Ivory Coast.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Kaka's sending off was farcical, but I *don't blame the ref.* From his angle there was no way of telling Kaita was acting, and Kaka did make contact, even if the reaction was miles over the top.

But the lead up to the send off...Fabiano screaming, kicking and getting up a second later. These two teams were both equally guilty of a lack of respect for the game.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The Kaka incident I dont think would have ever gotten him a red card on the spot. But it was enough to give him another yellow card.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Referee rule number one: (ubiquitous amongst all sports) is only call what you see. Officiating has been beyond awful for the second round after a fairly impressive start.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Really looking forward to Portugal vs. DPR Korea. I won't really be rooting for one team over the other since I like both. Korea needs the win more though.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Well i hope there is early goal i fell otherwise this match maybe bit boring


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Portugal hit the post already. Hopefully theres a goal fest here.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Sulley Muntari Sent Home After Insulting Ghana Head Coach Milovan Rajevac - Report*



> The Ghanaian football association (GFA) have made the decision to axe highly rated midfielder Sulley Muntari from the African nation's World Cup squad following an incident with head coach Milovan Rajevac, according to a report in German newspaper Kicker.
> 
> The report suggests that Muntari insulted Rajevac following his decision to bench the Inter midfielder in Ghana's World Cup matches against Serbia and Australia. Rajevac didn't waste any time to react and has send Muntari home after discussing the matter with the GFA.
> 
> ...


What the fuck is going on?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Goal ;D

Should be a good match, just flicked it on. Portugal must win as they have Brazil next where a loss is a very likelu result. A few goals as insurance would be great as well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1-0, good goal.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Good game thus far, both sides attacking. Korea look like they need some luck to get a goal, they just don't seem to have the final ball.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Kizza said:


> *Sulley Muntari Sent Home After Insulting Ghana Head Coach Milovan Rajevac - Report*
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is going on?


I agree 100% with that decision. Being a Nigeria fan I see this kind of crap all the time. The guys who play for big European clubs get lazy and think that they have a right to do and say what they want - they think they should have more authority than the coaching staff.

Very disappointed in Sulley's attitude.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

People slipping all over the field.

TELETUBBIES IN TEH AUDIENCE~!1!


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Portugal looked very solid in the first half. Liedson offered nothing against Ivory Coast whilst so far Almeida has done his job well, good inclusion. Tiago has also been terrific and supplied a great pass to set up the goal. Everyone has done their job really besides Miguel and Simao, both making a lot of mistakes and their attacks are always seeming to break down on that flank. Really just wanting Ronaldo to pop one in now.

Edit: And then Simao goes and scores.... Meireles has been absolutely everywhere aswell.

Edit 2: And another. Terrific goal, Tiago and Coentrao have been right up there with Meireles.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Simao 2-0*


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, this game is over.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Even minus Ronaldo, Portugal look class up forward. Some excellent offensive raids and that last goal was beautiful to watch. Not sure how they hold up defensively, but they haven't really looked too easily breached so far.

Man another goal, that was also fantastic


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*3-0!!!*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

3-0, excellent stuff


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, another goal that fast? Haha. That was a pretty goal.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

North Korea are done. Well they had a good run in the first game. This scoreline doesn't make things any easier for the Ivory Coast.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, that should be that. Game over, good finish from Simao. Precise as you can get.

EDIT: Double ouch.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Unless NK can pin one back, Portugal are through. I can't see Ivory Coast pegging back a 5 goal difference in the final round (same deal as France and possibly Australia). Portugal might also test Brazil, who I haven't seen play yet and might not be at full strength.

Will be interesting to see what happens with group H which is still wide open. Might be better off finishing second in the group.

Another goal! Thrilling stuff.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

WOWWWWWW. This is amazing.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

My conclusion from this game? Ivory Coast are out of this tournament.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

We are getting another Germany like rout, so much time to go still.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

4-0, come on and get another. I don't want Australia to be the most heavily defeated team at the cup.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Come on CHRISTIANO*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Now they're just being mean. I like it.

Still need Ronaldo to do something (yeah, the passes were good.)


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Man they could be 6 by now with Ronaldo joining in the fun. Enjoyed this 20 minutes so much.

Can't help but feel the draw is kind of mismatched. Groups G and H look stacked.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ronaldo strikes a sweet shot against the crossbar. Would've been one of the goals of the tournament had that gone in.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Liedson! Wow.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sticksy's wish comes true.

That was my favorite goal from this game. Beautiful strike off a defending error. Liedson getting his after like 3 minutes on pitch.

Ronaldo is probably cursed. Hit the crossbar twice, and has a drought with Portugal in terms of goals.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

5-0, woop woop. so happy about that.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Idc if they win 10-0, Cristiano needs to score.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

.BD said:


> Even minus Ronaldo, Portugal look class up forward. Some excellent offensive raids and that last goal was beautiful to watch. *Not sure how they hold up defensively, but they haven't really looked too easily breached so far.*
> 
> Man another goal, that was also fantastic


Conceeded only 2 goals in their last 12 games; 13 if they are able to hold out for a clean sheet here.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Ronaldo's a fecking roide.

Me nipples are like bullets.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

THANK FUCK!!!!!!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

RONALDO!!!!

Hahahaha, took him long enough. 16 months


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

6-0, Ronaldo finally scored. lucky though, could've bounced off his neck and head and gone anywhere.

7-0, absolutely r*ped.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ronaldo's drought ends. Biggest butchering of this tournament thus far.

Kind of hope Portugal beat Brazil, as I'd rather them for a possible second place Spain, than Brazil.

Holy shit 7-0!!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

7-0? hahahahaha. This game is awesome.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Jeesus. Annoyed at the choice not to watch this now.


----------



## sarnus (Mar 15, 2008)

Just because Portugal won by 7 doesn't mean they are going to win it. Yes they stand a good chance but look at Germany after there big win...


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Kim Jong won't be happy. They were airing that specially live :lmao

Great game to watch. Chile/Switzerland might be interesting. Big ramifications with that match and what place Spain will get in the group. Spain should beat Honduras easily enough but are still in a bit of trouble.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

7-0 that was fun to watch. Nice to see Ronaldo score one too.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I really hope the North Koreas aren't punished for this...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

.BD said:


> Kim Jong won't be happy. They were airing that specially live :lmao


:lmao

Quality game, at half time I seriously considered going to do some revision. I miss Ronaldo  He's matured fantastically over the years, hasn't he? There's still a sulkiness when things don't go well but that cheeky smile when the ball bounced off his head for the goal was brilliant to see. 

/gaypost


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I really hope the North Koreas aren't punished for this...


I think the guns are being loaded right now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

North Korea weren't bad in the first half, but wow they got raped in the second. Tiago was MOTM without doubt, two goals and assists, he ran the show in midfield. Atletico need to know what's up and sign him permanently. Ronaldo and Meireles also had cracking games.

Also, I bet the odds of Kim Jong Il bombing Portugal has sky rocketed in the last half hour.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Enigma said:


> :lmao
> 
> Quality game, at half time I seriously considered going to do some revision. I miss Ronaldo  He's matured fantastically over the years, hasn't he? There's still a sulkiness when things don't go well but that cheeky smile when the ball bounced off his head for the goal was brilliant to see.
> 
> /gaypost


yeah, got an exam tomorrow that i haven't studied for. still not regretting watching that match and i'm going to watch chile/switzerland as well


----------



## HBKBentleyMM (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, we need to sign Tiago permanently. But, well, we got Merida too now...so there's that issue. 

Great stuff from the Portuguese, Ronaldo, Meireles, Tiago all shone, as did a couple others!


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

As a neutral Chile's attacking nature is very fun to watch, so this should be good. Switzerland are boasting some kind of non conceding World Cup record. I think they haven't allowed a single goal the last World Cup.

Alex Frei back for the Swiss.

Spain need to whoop Honduras today, for a good goal difference.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Kim Jong Il said:


> Wecome back team . .
> 
> Now if you'll just all stand up against this wall, we'll . . .em, take you picchah. . .



_*cocks AK-47*_

*
RIP NORTH KOREAN PLAYERS*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hoping for a Swiss win b/c I want Spain vs. Brazil in the Ro16


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> As a neutral Chile's attacking nature is very fun to watch, so this should be good. Switzerland are boasting some kind of non conceding World Cup record. I think they haven't allowed a single goal the last World Cup.
> 
> Alex Frei back for the Swiss.
> 
> Spain need to whoop Honduras today, for a good goal difference.


Yeah in 2006 they were the first team in world cup history to never concede a goal. And it looks like they might carry that over into 2010.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

close...


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Despite Chile coming close, they have to be really careful, all its going to take is one good counter attack by the Swiss and they're fucked.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I also have an exam tomorrow lulz (chem). Not worried though as it's only a first year subject and I already did my second year chem exam.

A few interesting scenarios from this match. Chile look much better at this stage and them winning certainly makes things interesting - very high chance we could even end up with 3 teams on 6 and it coming down to goal difference. Free flowing match - more than happy with the entertainment of the matches today so far.

Spain should whoop on Honduras. Wouldn't surprise me to see them pile on a few extra as some insurance. Chile aren't at all a bad team and Spain aren't safe even if they do win (especially if Chile win).


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

If Switzerland win or draw they'll take the group, if they lose I see Switzerland, Chile and Spain finishing with 6 points each and Spain taking the group by goals.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

This ref has a card fetish! Red will happen.

Edit: And there it is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

If Portugal still exist when I wake up, North Korea are just fucking around.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I have no exams and can watch all games guilt free to kickoff my 5 weeks of holidays


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

RED CARD!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

RED. boom. :lmao very soft


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

And with that, this match is over =/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

calling it now, 0-0 at full time. the swiss will put 9 blokes behind the ball and stonewall the rest of this game


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> And with that, this match is over =/


FAR from over.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

This ref is so card happy. That red was soft, but all the preceding yellows were soft as well. Wouldn't surprise me to see a Chilean get a second yellow at some point in this match. Chile have lost a lot of sting in their attack since the fifteen minute mark, but this should probably give them some more freedom. Wouldn't surprise me to see the Swiss put up another great defensive effort though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Weak red card, the referees are horrid this round around.

I see 0-0 as well, but could be wrong. It probably will be all Chile with one or two Swiss breaks.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> calling it now, 0-0 at full time. the swiss will put 9 blokes behind the ball and stonewall the rest of this game


Lol, well that's all the Swiss can really do now. Chile are so dangerous on the attack so they will have no other choice but to defend like crazy. Plus they may qualify by beating Honduras anyway.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

RKeithO said:


> FAR from over.


I meant competitively. The Swiss were really getting on the offensive, now they have to resort to full on defense. They have to rely on counter attacks now, unless they can get someone from Chile sent off with a fake injury...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I also have an exam tomorrow. Fun times. Perhaps I'll see one of you in the Winner's Circle :side:


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I have no exams and can watch all games guilt free to kickoff my 5 weeks of holidays


Bitch  Wish I was doing something easy like education.


Lol @ them ranting on the refs on the SBS broadcast. I agree with them wholeheartedly. Refs are indeed ruining the spectacle with awful calls. 

Draw (the most likely result at this stage imo) really makes things interesting. It pretty much forces Spain to win their last two games in order to get through. 

Chile might be better working against the wind in the second half. Kicking into the breeze will slow down some of their long lobs into space.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Arghhhhh this wait to know England's fate is doing my head in. I thought it was Tuesday today and that the game was tomorrow


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I really hope the Swiss can hold out to break the Italians' record of consecutive World Cup minutes without conceding a goal. They just need to reach the 67 minute mark unbreached...

Missed the first half - too busy playing Super Smash Bros on the Nintendo 64.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Enigma said:


> Arghhhhh this wait to know England's fate is doing my head in. I thought it was Tuesday today and that the game was tomorrow


I know, it is so infuriating that it's come to this.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I think FIFA are gonna end up reconsidering making 3 yellows to red at this rate. If you guys recall they were considering it 4 years ago.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I think FIFA are gonna end up reconsidering making 3 yellows to red at this rate. If you guys recall they were considering it 4 years ago.


Can you find any proof of that? Because I very, very, very much doubt that.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

ColeStar said:


> Can you find any proof of that? Because I very, very, very much doubt that.


I'm not sure, I heard it on a british news channel when I was in Germany 4 years ago.


GOAL O_O Dammit.


Edit: Here you go:
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Sepp-Blatter-Wants-to-Change-Football-Rules-28764.shtml

Sepp Blatter himself.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Chile deserved that.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting result. Assuming Spain wins:

Chile - 6
Switzerland - 3
Spain - 3
Honduras - 0

I have a feeling the Swiss might struggle to score against Honduras. Goal differential is about to become very interesting though. Spain would love to put at least 2-3 in against Honduras.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

.BD said:


> Interesting result. Assuming Spain wins:
> 
> Chile - 6
> Switzerland - 3
> ...


I'm guessing Spain will go through followed by either the Swiss or Chile. Unless of course red cards drastically effect Spain/Chile which seems to be the theme of this world cup...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I'm not sure, I heard it on a british news channel when I was in Germany 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> GOAL O_O Dammit.
> ...


Somebody needs to put blatter in a home, the man is senile.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Enjoying Chile attacking play this world cup, love getting players forward, shame there decision making at the end of the game let them down, not sure on there defense and think might also get exposed against teams who play on counter attack since they throw so many men forward. They still could go far this World Cup, real dark horses.

Keeping my eye of Alexis Sanchez as well, he looks a real good player, great pace, can beat his man, has flair and creativity in his game, seems very mature for such a young man, can play anywhere across the front on either side or down the middle, another player who will leave for another club this summer imo. Would love see him at Man United but we already have enough right footed wingers in our team, and his price would of sky rocketed since the World Cup as well.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I'm not sure, I heard it on a british news channel when I was in Germany 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> GOAL O_O Dammit.
> ...


Sorry, I misunderstood your point - I thought you were claiming that FIFA wished to change the rules so that a red card would be shown only after a player received 3 yellow cards in one game. I didn't realise you were referring to suspensions.

Frankly, I don't think that's such a bad idea. 2 yellow cards in separate matches may be awarded for trivial infringements - I don't think they should necessarily amount to a game suspension.


----------



## Shotokai (Jun 11, 2010)

Recent Result: Portugal *OWNS* Korea with a 7-0.

This gets us a guaranteed spot in the cup, whether we beat Brazil or not, I guess. WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

A lot of yellow cards today, but a lot play acting as well. Play acting needs to be retroactively punished at least, then maybe we will have less guys doing their best Rivaldo impressions.

Chile are a very entertaining team, but they need to know when to shoot and when to pass. That seems to be the main problem. Alexis Sanchez is invaluable, but he'll have to be a team player from the start, not just after 45 minutes.



Shotokai said:


> Recent Result: Portugal *OWNS* Korea with a 7-0.
> 
> This gets us a guaranteed spot in the cup, whether we beat Brazil or not, I guess. WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT!


You mean Drogba isn't going to put 9 goals past Korea? Damn.

Credit to Portugal, they really came alive.


----------



## Dark-mask (Apr 6, 2010)

Go ARGENTINA.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

ColeStar said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood your point - I thought you were claiming that FIFA wished to change the rules so that a red card would be shown only after a player received 3 yellow cards in one game. I didn't realise you were referring to suspensions.
> 
> Frankly, I don't think that's such a bad idea. 2 yellow cards in separate matches may be awarded for trivial infringements - I don't think they should necessary amount to a game suspension.


It was mainly my fault for my poor wording. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

That was arguably the most devastating rapefest I have ever witnessed.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Spain b. Honduras.
Switzerland b. Honduras.
Chili b. Spain.

That would be interesting


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Chile will atleast draw with Spain. The style will complicate Spain alot. They aren't used to facing teams like these, with lots of off ball movement.
With great tactical orginization.


side note
Few years ago I got to go see Colo Colo a Chilean club play in a South American Cup tournament. 
They had Alexis Sanchez, Humberto Suazo and Matias Fernandez as the attacking trio. 

They were amazing to watch, as they practically grew up with each other, they'd know how to move and touch..like a machine.
Really glad to see them now in a WC.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

So... I guess Australia / Germany isn't the most scored match to date. 

7 - 0 .. now that is what I call domination.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice goal


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

villa's goal was pretty fucking awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWaZpC2hhcU

Love this one.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWaZpC2hhcU
> 
> Love this one.


Cristiano was offside


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

RONAAALLLDDOOOOO!!!! ROOOONAAALLLDDDOOOOOO!!!! RONNNNNALLLDDOOOO!!! RRRRROOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! 

Damn, wish our commentators were that enthusiastic instead of being bitter, half hearted and jaded...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That Villa goal is probably my favorite of the tournament. I think the last half an hour or so, Spain slowed down got a bit lazy. I think it would have meant more to win with more goals in a tight group, which will most likely come down to goal difference. Really can't believe Villa missed the penalty. But okay its a win, now to go on and defeat Chile (hopefully).

Honduras down 3 goals, and almost definitely out.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Lovely goal from Villa, Spain were quite impressive.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll be raging if Chile go out on goal difference after getting 6 points. I want to see them against one of Brazil or Portugal in the next round.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah Villa keep scoring, make me money!


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

St. Stephen said:


> I'll be raging if Chile go out on goal difference after getting 6 points. I want to see them against one of Brazil or Portugal in the next round.


I agree. It'll make for a pretty interesting set of R16 matches - i.e Brazil/Chile and Spain/Portugal or some variant. Should be good stuff. Chile have been great, I don't want to see them go out after they beat 2 of the 3 teams in the group, and they've played some football which has been really easy on the eye, too.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Well to be fair if Chile, Spain and Switzerland all end up with 6 points I don't the Swiss should be eliminated for the simple fact they were 10 men when they lost.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Brazil/Spain would be wasted in the Last 16 but I wouldn't be surprised if that's the case. I don't see Portugal beating Brazil, and Spain/Chile should be a tight contest.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The Quarter Final's are next week aren't they? 


I predict England vs France










At the airport


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

CC91 said:


> The Quarter Final's are next week aren't they?
> 
> 
> I predict England vs France
> ...


:lmao ba-zing!

Capello said tonight that terry made a ''big mistake'' questioning his authoritah so its falling to bits just like with france


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

I think North Korea will bomb Portugal after today, either that or make soup out of their players eyes.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

i'm nervous man...we can easily be eliminated this friday even though we have won the first 2 games. wouldn't be the first time a weird thing ahppens and works against us, but then again, this squad has broken every record and mith there is to break

vamos chile carajo!!


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

It's hard to call how it will go down in group H, I think the three will all have 6 points with Spain on top through goal difference. 

It all depends on how much Swiss beat Honduras by and if Chile can stop Spain.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

To think H was supposed to be an easy group. All the South Americans have really stepped up, then again it seems like they win every tournament that is outside of Europe. It also seems like every major european country is struggling aside from Netherlands who may have 6 points but could be playing a lot better.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chile has been quite impressive in their first two matches. Very impressive.

I love watching them move forward constantly. They want more, and more. It's nice to watch.

I really hope they advance.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

That Vidal guy is a soft cock tho, Behrami barely touched him and he went down like he'd been hit by Mike Tyson. Scummy act, but not the first we've seen, and on the evidence so far, wont be the last.

I honestly think Honduras might surprise people and beat the Swiss in the last game, all depends how the Swiss react to their defeat.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chile is in a bizarre spot at the moment. No doubt they are VERY close to qualifications for the next round BUT Spain and Switzerland can't be underestimated too. If Switzerland beats Honduras, which I think will happen as it is a must win for the Swiss, and Spain defeats the Chileans, Chile stands on the verge of elimination despite winning their first two games. :S

Everybody thought Group E would be the talking point but right here and now, Group H is taking all the spotlight.

I am HOPING for a Brazil/Spain R16 match. <fingers crossed>

But I wouldn't mind a first round Spanish elimination either!  Not happening though.

Rooting for Spain to end up second in their group, or--unlikely but possible--Brazil to lose to Portugal if that doesn't happen; both scenarios setting up Brazil/Spain for the second round.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Honduras won't be a pushover for the Swiss. At least, I don't think they will be.


Not really looking to the Group A matches. Pretty sure that both Uruguay and Mexico will play it safe, and settle for the draw. Making the other match useless.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Nigeria/Korea match will be interesting. It's a must win for the Nigerians and a must draw (haha!) for Koreans unless Greece pull out an upset (Gosh!) against Argentina.

Argentina will play it cool because they are already in.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's amazing that, on the biggest stage of all, you could take a team and 6 goals in a bet and STILL LOSE!


Incredible!*


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> Honduras won't be a pushover for the Swiss. At least, I don't think they will be.
> 
> 
> Not really looking to the Group A matches. *Pretty sure that both Uruguay and Mexico will play it safe, and settle for the draw.* Making the other match useless.


I'm not sure about that. Mexico won't want to meet Argentina, so they may push for a win.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

First of all good win by Portugal they put on a good show.

Secondly that Italian didn't dive, what most of you saw was what you wanted to. After he let go of his shirt he followed by pushing him.

And Australia will still get through Ghana to win 1-0 and Australia winning 2-0 :hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Lmao at you sticking up for De Rossi. His shirt was getting pulled from behind and he fell forwards.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes I know, but after he let go he then pushed/nudged him in the back that's why he fell forward.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Capello is right for saying that Terry made a mistake, but him going to the press to do it is as pathetic as Terry doing the same. I totally backed Terry's plans to speak to Capello about the tactics, but no other players did, and since he isn't captain he risks being alienated. He was spot on about needing Joe Cole though and I will be livid if he doesn't get a game on Wednesday.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

To be honest Capello is right - he is a 6 time winner of series a (most won during the real golden period of Italian Football), 2 la liga titles and a champions league trophy. John Terry is the man who cost Chelsea the champions league by slipping on the ball. I think I know who I have more faith in..... 

For the people blaming Capello, don't you find it quite strange that every team he has ever been to he has found immediate and substantial success... maybe you should start blaming England's pretty mediocre and overrated players.... I'm just sayin' 

England will beat Slovenia anyway - they can't play that badly again but things aren't looking good from that point on.

I'm sorry but Joe Cole sucks balls, I've watched him all season at Chelsea and every time he has either been taken off / or come on the team have improved or gone downhill accordingly.... he would make zero difference to the England team and runs the risk of making them worse... 

England just need to play like they did against the United States - in that match they were actually passing the ball well and looked quite threatening - had Robinson not made that gaffe everyone would have praised England for a fine performance..... it's just the press like to make out that a very competent team such as the USA are walkovers compared to the 'mighty' England!


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> For the people blaming Capello, don't you find it quite strange that every team he has ever been to he has found immediate and substantial success... maybe you should start blaming England's pretty mediocre and overrated players.... I'm just sayin'


Overrated England may be, but that's no excuse for their performance thus far.
Capello himself said before the tournament that England's minimum target of the Semi Finals was achievable. So if they don't make it, the coach needs to take the blame. 



Travis Bickle said:


> England will beat Slovenia anyway - they can't play that badly again but things aren't looking good from that point on.


Well, I would think so, but that's what we all said before the Algeria match, right?



Travis Bickle said:


> I'm sorry but Joe Cole sucks balls, I've watched him all season at Chelsea and every time he has either been taken off / or come on the team have improved or gone downhill accordingly.... he would make zero difference to the England team and runs the risk of making them worse...


He can't possibly be worse than Shaun Wright Philips (on the left).



Travis Bickle said:


> it's just the press like to make out that a very competent team such as the USA are walkovers compared to the 'mighty' England!


Agreed 100%. USA were underestimated, and even now I see Chris Waddle claiming Ukraine are better than the Americans.


----------



## stevervd (Jun 20, 2010)

spain wiil win

or will it be brazil

or wiil it be argentina

i hope it is spain but portugal is very gooooood

portugal vs korea 7-0

but i hope tonight greece wins agianst argentina(maradona)

Moderator note: six posts? really? don't be an idiot.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

UM :hmm:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Lawls said:


> First of all good win by Portugal they put on a good show.
> 
> *Secondly that Italian didn't dive, what most of you saw was what you wanted to. After he let go of his shirt he followed by pushing him.*
> 
> And Australia will still get through Ghana to win 1-0 and Australia winning 2-0 :hmm:


you're a fool Steven.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

hey man when your part italian you have to believe it wasn't a dive 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if i supported those dirty fucks i'd just say it was karma for the ref missing the obvious offside by Smeltz when he scored for NZ.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

i'll have to red rep you for that comment calling them dirty fucks :no:

:hmm: I've repped to much today...

didn't see the shane smeltz goal

go take a look at the grecce/nigeria game and go and tell me that the greece player 'dived' when he got 'kicked' by the nigerian player who got red carded. That was much much worse then the Italian penalty


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Kizza said:


> Lmao at you sticking up for De Rossi. His shirt was getting pulled from behind and he fell forwards.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LuhHwXNOdY

Shirt was getting pulled forwards. Inertia (Lol) would make De Rossi's fall forward.

Any Physics A students here care to study this?


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Thats the first time i have seen the foul and have to say that it is not a foul he was pulling the shiort but i cant see a push aswell.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, if he's running forwards and being held back when released from the hold all the energy is like released at once causing him to go forward quickly and fall. It probably was a dive but it was still a foul regardless.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The only difference between that and every other corner was that he ended up on the ground.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

English Dragon said:


> Yeah, if he's running forwards and being held back when released from the hold all the energy is like released at once causing him to go forward quickly and fall. It probably was a dive but it was still a foul regardless.


No, the shirt pull was very light and his fall wasn't due to his shirt being pulled nor the release of his shirt causing him to fall forward (lolexcuse). If it was due to the shirt pull he'd have fallen in, towards the NZ player and not out flat like that. Due to falling forward from energy being released he still wouldn't fall like that.

It was a dive, pure and simple.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Uruguay vs. Mexico and France vs. South Africa both coming up soon. I'll watch the French game if Domenech starts Gourcuff. Otherwise, it's Uruguay vs. Mexico for me since I actually like both teams as opposed to half on the other side of the spectacle. France bombing harder than ever is a good possibility but I hope the players are somewhat motivated this time around. With all the goings-on, I wouldn't expect it but nevertheless..

If both Uruguay and Mexico are serious about the match and actually play to win, then it should be an entertaining game.

Uruguay - 4
Mexico - 4
France - 1
South Africa - 1

Rooting for Uruguay and France.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

I think the ultimate question here is, should *shirt tugging* result in penalties? 

Speaking of which, just re-watched this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jha_2NXZ-sM

Suddenly, I'm more inclined to favour a Slovenia victory over England. Just a tad.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I am pretty well versed in physics and after hours of calculations came to the following conclusion: it was a blatant dive. Even mental-midgets like Lawls should see this. He realised he wasn't going to reach the ball so thrust himself forward. Disgraceful behaviour.

Looking forward to group B (namely Argentina). Group A won't really see a change in placings. I know some people think both teams will play defensively and be content for a draw, but Mexico will actually try and win to avoid Argentina in the R16. A draw sees both teams through and Uruguay top the group. Unlikely we will see France or SA qualify but not impossible. France vs SA will probably be more entertaining but largely a dead rubber.

If Argentina defeat Greece, there will be a real battle for second. A Nigeria win would give them the nod, but any other result would see South Korea through. If Greece somehow win, then SK would need a big win to qualify. If Greece draw, then a SK draw would be enough to get them through.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Looking foward to probable French humiliation today, with Uruguay and Mexico going through.

On the other hand, not so much looking forward to England maybe suffering the same fate.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If your Italian and in the box, you have to dive. I thought we all knew that. :side:

4 games tonight. I want to watch them all. So I'm gonna have a busy ass 4 days taping the ones I don't watch live and watching them afterwards.

Uruguay/Mexico to go through. France are in too much turmoil, and probably won't even score. And although I would like for South Africa to come back, its too hard.

LMAO, Evra isn't even captain anymore, nor is he starting today.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure I want to watch the French game even though Yoann is playing. Mexico vs. Uruguay will probably be the more action-packed game. Forlan or Gourcuff? Hmm..


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

France - what the hell are you doing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

God I feel so sorry for Lloris. Him and Gourcuff are the only players I like in the French team. Nice header though to go up 1-0.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

What the fuck. I didn't see what happened.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Uh, who the fuck's sent off?

Ok, it's Gourcuff. But a straight red?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Sent off for an attempted bicycle kick? :lmao ah wow

Uhh wait I thought Cisse was sent off :lmao

Wtf is happening.

Gourcoff's sent off for the elbow I guess.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Gourcuff is gone, Should have been a yellow though.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

that was confusing.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

shit just got real for france.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

That's bloody harsh, that was more incidental than anything. A yellow at worst.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Whats with all the red cards in this tournament?? Its like everyother game.

What was he suppose to do with his elbow, leave it on the ground??


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Was watching Uruguay/Mexico, but looks like I missed a goal and red card. Might stick with the SA/France game now.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

So the scenario now is that South Africa has to win by atleast 3 goals. And Uruguay or Mexico has to lose with atleast 2 goals.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Come on South Africa! Get a few more.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Bye bye France.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

ooohhh this is gonna be exciting .

I just cant see Uruguay/Mexico end in a draw, but maybe they will take it really easy in the second.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Gourcuff got sent off for wut? A Mexican player did the same and completely busted open a Uruguayan player and nothing.

2-0 lol


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

.BD said:


> Was watching Uruguay/Mexico, but looks like I missed a goal and red card. Might stick with the SA/France game now.


Same here. I'll try and flick between the two but France/SA has my attention a whole lot more now.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Uruguay scores!!!

South Africa is now 2 goals behind Mexico to take that 2nd spot.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

God I hate it how fakers stop the game. Seriously Gignac, you got a bit of a swipe to the face. No need to act like it was a bullet that did it.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

lol at France anyway 
urg also scored should be interesting now


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I hope Uruguay get one more. Haven't been watching the France/SA game, but I'm sure they should be able to net one more which would be an amazing comeback from a hard spot from last week.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Uruguay scored. Only a 2 goal swing now needed for SA to qualify over Mexico - which is more than possible. Would be very exciting to see SA qualify from here.

With France not giving a fuck and down to 10 men, they need to take it into their own hands. Uruguay could easily score a few more, but I doubt they will be trying to play offensive football in the second half.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Very interesting from here.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Both games have been good (Well for France it's so bad it's good kinda deal). I'm still expecting Mexico to go in second.

Malouda in for France, not that it will change anything. Gourcuff card was just another blemish on the referees' decisions so far.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lol @ France. that is all, heading off to sleep.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Masa had it....


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Malouda puts the 2-1.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

1-2? I guess South Africa can forget about round 2 now. Even though South Africa are officially the worst host nation in World Cup history at least they're going to bow out with a win... hopefully.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah it's over now. Uruguay 1st, Mexico 2nd. Don't fancy Mexico's chances against Argentina, but Uruguay have a real shot at making at least the quarterfinals (likely R16 opponent = South Korea or Nigeria)


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

If I recall correctly Argentina/Mexico happened in 06 in round 2, Argentina were favourites like they are now but they had to win in extra time.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Mexico v Argentina in the last 16 was one of the best matches of the last World Cup - I'm excited about the prospect of both sides meeting again at the same stage this time.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

fpalm France suck.

To think they were in the final at the last world cup.....


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha!!!Delighted for France!Karmas a bitch!


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Nightmare_SE said:


> If I recall correctly Argentina/Mexico happened in 06 in round 2, Argentina were favourites like they are now but they had to win in extra time.


yeah it was one of the best matches of that world cup
but Argentina didn't have the power upfront then as they do now
still praying south africa can score now then uruguay score which will make it all so better!!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

pippi said:


> fpalm France suck.
> 
> To think they were in the final at the last world cup.....


Its 2002 all over again. They were practically invincible on paper, having won the World Cup 98 followed by the Euro 2000, then they crashed and burned in the group stage in 2002.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

It's a real shame for South Africa. Well, at least France aren't going through.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I wanted South Africa to qualify. 

I dunno who to pick to win the World cup. Since obviously Scotland aren't in it. ¬_¬

I'll go with...... USA or Argentina.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

pippi said:


> I wanted South Africa to qualify.
> 
> I dunno who to pick to win the World cup. Since obviously Scotland aren't in it. ¬_¬
> 
> I'll go with...... USA or Argentina.


USA? :lmao

I'd go with Germany, Spain or Brazil right now. But I'll hold out a little (very little) hope for England.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> USA? :lmao
> 
> I'd go with Germany, Spain or Brazil right now. But I'll hold out a little (very little) hope for England.


Can't stand the Germans. Spain are Scotland's big rivals in the upcoming Euro's and Brazil have won it too many times. Lmao.

I never had any hope for England. Well, just the hope that they would get knocked out, but I try not to tell the English that. =P


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I could see Uruguay making it to the final. Their opponents in the next two rounds won't be that difficult and they'll most likely be facing Brazil in the semi finals who will be coming off a hard fought battle against the Dutch.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

pippi said:


> I wanted South Africa to qualify.
> 
> I dunno who to pick to win the World cup. Since obviously Scotland aren't in it. ¬_¬
> 
> I'll go with...... *USA* or Argentina.


The farthest you will get with that is Round of 16 or maybe luckily the Quarterfinals. Argentina can win it, if there aren't too many defensive errors. 

I feel for South Africa, if they merely lost 1-0, without that pen and late goal last week, it may have been a different story. Malouda spoiled it a bit for South Africa, but its nice to hear Malouda come off the bench and score though. But major LOLZ at France, they've been plagued with errors and problems. And maybe this is what they deserve for the controversial way they qualified. Henry's last World Cup, I guess its kind of sad to hear he didn't do much (disregarding the handball incident). Hopefully we see him play in New York soon. And hopefully Evra gets captaincy back when that fuckhead leaves as France's coach. 

Argentina hopefully give Greece a nice ass kicking, and I think I prefer South Korea to Nigeria.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm rooting for Nigeria to put the bottom 3 all on 3 points and qualify on goal difference.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Stevencc said:


> USA? :lmao
> 
> I'd go with Germany, Spain or Brazil right now. _But I'll hold out a little (very little) hope for England._


And my reaction to the England pick::lmao

Sorry Steve, USA have just as good as chance as England.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Glad Uruguay and Mexico go to the next round.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

GunnerMuse said:


> And my reaction to the England pick::lmao
> 
> Sorry Steve, USA have just as good as chance as England.


To be honest I think USA have a better chance, assuming England qualifies as runners up they'll most likely be facing Germany, followed by Argentina, followed by Spain, where as the United States can qualify as group leaders and face Serbia, followed by Uruguay followed by Brazil.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

flicked on sky sports news and seen the presenters asking if rooney should be dropped.
load of bollocks in my opinion.
well england fans, should he be dropped?


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> flicked on sky sports news and seen the presenters asking if rooney should be dropped.
> load of bollocks in my opinion.
> well england fans, should he be dropped?


I think dropping him will give him a awake up call, possibly bringing him on to make an impact

He's done 0 this tournament.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> flicked on sky sports news and seen the presenters asking if rooney should be dropped.
> load of bollocks in my opinion.
> well england fans, should he be dropped?


No way.

Who would they play instead? Someone with half his talent? Nah don't think so.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

USA winning the world cup... now ive heard it all!

Anyway, good riddance to le frogs. Evra will have lots of time to play his playstation now the stupid midget.


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

USA winning the World Cup is less likely than Iran giving up its pursuit of Nuclear weapons.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL France.

There'll be some rioting in Paris tonight.....well that's normal though.

I'd drop Rooney to the Bench, he's CLEARLY not 100% so bring him on as a sub in the middle of the 2nd half.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

YES!!!!

Goal!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Go Nigeria!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I would drop Rooney, it might give him a wakeup call. Either he's injured, or he's just playing shit, he should be put on the bench either because he isn't 100% or because he's done bugger all, all tournament. He's played terribly, no way should he get a free pass just because of name value. Although having him play with Heskey probably isn't doing anyone any favours.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Greece are parking this bus here, it seems. Not much of a choice, if Korea can't make a comeback the Greeks will have done enough. Not sure how long they can keep fouling Messi though.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

And Korea tied the game.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Greece is just pissing me off. But I'm gonna ignore that.

I had a feeling Nigeria's defense (and midfield) would give up a goal. With that injury, Etuhu's antics, and the stupid fouls, it was bound to happen.


I just hope they make another goal. The offense is rather on point today.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

And Why is Kanu playing? He is past his prime.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

perucho1990 said:


> And Why is Kanu playing? He is past his prime.


I was thinking the same thing before the game, but he's doing a rather admirable job, surprisingly.

And now Nigeria is losing... Damn it.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Enyeama has gone downhill since the match against Argentina.

Yakubu, kill yourself, that was Nigeria's 2nd goal

Penalty!!!

Sorry for the triple post.

And Yakubu gets his revenge.

2-2


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

GOAL! For Argentina


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

That was one of the worse misses i've ever seen by Yakubu. Kind of made up for it by scoring a very cool penalty.

Martins should have started this game, though i'm still predicting he'll get the winner.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Haha my goodness Diego's reactions are the most entertaining to watch.

GOGO Argentina!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Well done South Korea, so happy for Ji Sung Park.

Also, LOL at the mugs suggesting England drop Rooney, you're deluded. Rooney is the one player you DON'T want to drop. Hardly his fault if he's played up front with a complete donkey or not fed the ball. Once things go his way he will be on fire. It makes sense to drop him if England didn't need to win, but who else can you expect to lead the line? Heskey's been shit, Crouch and Defoe have also done fuck all.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Greece were truly lacklustre. Such boring play, plus they were never going to score.

Messi showed real class throughout the match, despite about 5 Greeks on him constantly - he really shone near the end, and he deserved to get on the scoresheet SO much. Some of his team-mates missing their passes to him on the attack made me scream 'FOR FUCK'S SAKE, DO MESSI JUSTICE!' I was so annoyed that they weren't providing him with the service he needed at the time :lmao

Rooney hasn't been on top form, but who the HELL else are you going to play instead? Heskey and Defoe? I'll cry. The man who everyone needs to be thinking about, is Steven Gerrard. He gave possibly the worst England performance I've ever seen by him, and yet, because of who he is, and because he has the armband, he's 'immune' to being dropped. And that's frustrating. He couldn't play a freakin' pass to save his life the other day, and his shooting was erratic at best. Who cares if he's captain? If he plays poorly, he shouldn't be played next game. Obviously, Capello would never agree. Bit like my theory on Dawson, really.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Maradona's celebrations are worth watching this World Cup. Its as if hes won the Cup already. But he should be happy, taking 9 points in a supreme position ready to take on Mexico. Martin Palermo getting probably his only goal and appearance of the tournament. Its gutting for Africa that Nigeria are now the third (fourth if you already count Ivory Coast's fading hopes) African nation to be eliminated. Hopefully that count goes up with a U.S. win tomorrow. 

Congrats to South Korea, they have played quite well, and now I'm about to watch their game on replay.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah that entire game I was waiting for Messi to score, I jumped out of seat when he hit the post. 

Greece's play was lacking, but Samaras did have a few good chances...but it was pretty hilarious to see 2 or 3 guys always marking Messi.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm so happy that Argentina won!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

hey. edit button. use it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Damn are the Greek's boring same as the Swiss.

Love the South American teams so much attacking play and fluid movement and passing, shame Brazil are more organized now.

France out is classic and bottom of the group.

All that leaves now is COME ON ENGLAND !!!! the twats wearing the shirt better get some passion tomorrow


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Well done South Korea, so happy for Ji Sung Park.
> 
> Also, LOL at the mugs suggesting England drop Rooney, you're deluded. Rooney is the one player you DON'T want to drop. Hardly his fault if he's played up front with a complete donkey or not fed the ball. Once things go his way he will be on fire. It makes sense to drop him if England didn't need to win, but who else can you expect to lead the line? Heskey's been shit, Crouch and Defoe have also done fuck all.


No way should Rooney be dropped. But he was definitely fed the ball agaist Algeria. He just couldn't control it at all. Was shocking really.

Hopefully the WHOLE team get their shit together tomorrow. Not going to be easy, but I still expect a win.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*France is a disgrace. But really, does that surprise anyone?*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

nope, it's in their DNA.


tomorrow the circus ends, and i can properly enjoy the world cup, and Rooney can have a nice break before pre-season starts. niiice.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Have faith Ben. HAVE FAITH.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

You can't really expect us to man-to-man Messi on a game where qualification to the next round of the World Cup is on the line. That is fucking obsurd.

Now that we're out I'm rooting for Uruguay to make it to the quarterfinals and either Brazil or Netherlands to win the whole thing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Have faith Ben. HAVE FAITH.


rather have faith in something worth believing in, England aren't, and certainly not in this current form. it was all set up for them to have a more or less simple run to the semi's too, Pathetic with a capital P.

it's not over till the fat lady sings, but the huge bitch is warming up her vocal cords and has been since Friday night.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> rather have faith in something worth believing in, England aren't, and certainly not in this current form. it was all set up for them to have a more or less simple run to the semi's too, Pathetic with a capital P.
> 
> it's not over till the fat lady sings, but the huge bitch is warming up her vocal cords and has been since Friday night.


Its alright we will stick Heskey on her. That ought to keep her quiet for a bit, serves her right for getting out the kitchen.

I am supremely confident but I shouldn't be.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I think tomorrow will be the most interesting day of game 3s since all 8 teams can qualify and neither group has a clear group leader.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Good luck to the US and England tomorrow, Slovenia isnt that good.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Do it for Bobby. 

That is all.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Could have beat Uruguay but manager planted the wrong game. 


I'm excited for our revenge match against Argentina.

Haven't really been impressed by them. Nobody has the bollocks to take it to them, but I think Mexico will.

Good luck to England tomorrow and Algeria.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I didn't catch this when I watched the first time.







Pelt rocks at this guy please.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> I didn't catch this when I watched the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*He'll surrender after the first rock is thrown...*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

lol, Domenech. What a piece of shit. He can eff off.

Really nervous for tomorrow's match. Like...ugh.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Whatever happens with England, we better not throw the manager under a bus. Capello is one of the biggest assets we have. The players need to sort themselves the fuck out.

Domenech is a first-class P.O.S. - the shit is really gonna be hitting the fan once the team returns from South Africa. That row is going to get even more ugly once all the facts come out.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I was delighted when france were knocked out but looking back Im just as pissed off now as I was back in november.
those fucks went to a world cup and couldn't be arsed to play while the likes of Kilbane, Given and Dunne were robbed of their last chance to play in that tournament while those french FUCKS pissed all over the honour of representing their country at the world cup.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> I was delighted when france were knocked out but looking back Im just as pissed off now as I was back in november.
> those fucks went to a world cup and couldn't be arsed to play while the likes of Kilbane, Given and Dunne were robbed of their last chance to play in that tournament while those french FUCKS pissed all over the honour of representing their country at the world cup.


I can see your point. However I'd say it's not guaranteed that Ireland would've been in the World Cup were it not for the handball. They may well have lost anyway, it's not like they had perfectly good goals disallowed or had done something which showed they were on the way to winning or deserved to win...


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

perucho1990 said:


> Good luck to the US and England tomorrow, Slovenia isnt that good.


They aren't that bad either. They are way better than Argelia, and England was only able to get a draw out of that match. 

I think Slovenia will put on a good fight but anyway the English team will beat them, probably, 2-0 or 3-1, just getting enough to finish first on their group.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> I can see your point. However I'd say it's not guaranteed that Ireland would've been in the World Cup were it not for the handball. They may well have lost anyway, it's not like they had perfectly good goals disallowed or had done something which showed they were on the way to winning or deserved to win...


we may have went out on penalties but we definitely deserved to win, thats not green-tinted glasses either but we were immense that night.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

I feel sorry for the French, and I don't think their performance was down to a lack of desire from the players. It was just horrible tactics with the wrong people playing. The players also lacked a strong leader, one who could keep them all in check. Henry could have been that guy, and his relationship with Anelka could have prevented that half time blowout from happening, but when was Henry ever on the pitch before half time?

Good riddance to Raymond Domenech. It takes something to take a team to the World Cup final, throw your reputation away two years later and in the following World Cup, proceed to flush whatever was left of it down the toilet.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Very poor form from Domenech. A terrible cup for the French.

Watched Argentina vs Greece, decent game from Argentina but Greece never looked likely. Felt for Messi not getting a goal, but Argentina can obviously field a better team and will be very hard to stop in the knockout stages. Don't think they will be too troubled by Mexico, but they might test out the Argentinian defence which hasn't been outstanding.

South Korea will probably job to Uruguay who are a real wild card at this tournament. Going to watch the match now, hoping for a free flowing game.

Tonight will be VERY interesting for both groups. Hoping that England and USA qualify, and the best part is there is no "require X to win by Y goals" in this instance, win and you are in. USA can get through with a double draw though, England actually need to win.

Don't have too much hope, but really wishing that Australia can emerge victorious even if we don't qualify. Germany can hopefully beat up on Ghana with a few goals while we put a few past Serbia. If Ghana win (unlikely) then Serbia qualify unless Australia beat them. If Ghana/Germany draw, Serbia are through if they win otherwise Germany are through. If Germany win, then things get interesting. Depending on the size of the win, things change. If Serbia win they are through, if there is a draw goal difference will begin to factor in, and if Australia win big enough they can pip Ghana for second.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I just realized that this will be Africa's last stand. There must be tremendous pressure on Ghana going into a match against one of the greatest teams of all time while knowing they're the last African nation who can qualify for the Round of 16 in the first African World Cup (since Ivory Coast don't have a fucking chance of making up for the goal difference, while Algeria are still in it they're practically gone).

I'm predicting USA, England, Germany and Serbia to go through, although I wouldn't be shocked if Slovenia manage to draw England, or if Germany were to get someone sent off and draw Ghana. Just imagine the headlines, 'Germany, France, Italy, Spain and England eliminated in the group stage!' ... Yeah thats not going to happen. :side: But the fact that its a possibility really shows how weak Europe is when the world cup is hosted outside their comfort zone.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I had a good chuckle at France, I won't lie. Still, England could still suffer the same fate tonight, so who am I to talk?

I'll just say who I think will go through: England, USA, Germany, Ghana. But I don't know who finishes in what place, and I'm not very confident those will be the teams through, either.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

would be awesome if we got through but i just don't see it. Still going to wake up early to watch it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

psh. just gotta beat serbia, and have ghana beat germany.

...

yeah, you're fucked.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

or Germany thrashes Ghana while we beat Serbia


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

germany thrashing ghana is more likely tbf. Idk if I'm going to bother waking up to watch the match :hmm:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

thats more plausible. 

it'd be nice if an african club could advance...but im not seeing ghana be that club.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

England must win this game, hence they will. That was my initial perception, but having given it more thought, I think Slovenia will hold England.

Slovenia hold all the aces, they only need the draw. They're good on the break, and a central defensive partnership that isn't very familiar with each other (Upson and Terry) might be susceptible to a faulty offside trap.

Tough one to call, doubt I'll get it right but I think USA, Slovenia, Germany and Serbia will be progressing.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I am shitting it about the England game.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Enigma said:


> I am shitting it about the England game.


Same here.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

England SHOULD win. The pressure is absolutely on now and they have a significantly better team. The better teams have really opened up defences the last few days, England should be able to do the same. Slovenia's defence doesn't seem all that potent, either. USA will have a tougher time getting past Algeria imo. If England doesn't win though, USA can still get by with a draw.

I also think that Germany [email protected] Ghana is our best shot of getting through. Germany 3-0, us 2-0 is the most likely result we can hope for. Still a very, very small chance. Still backing Australia to beat Serbia ;D


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm going to say the the obvious: Domenech is a piece of trash.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

never been so relaxed and calm for a supposed 'big important game' in all my life.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

BEN HOW CAN YOU BE SO CALM

I _never_ get this nervous over an England game but its probably because its the most important game I can remember. There were others - Portugal in 06, every other WC knockout, but I wasn't really as knowledgable about football as I am now. Been here plenty of times with United though.

Imagine if it goes to FIFA drawing lots


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

benny knows you're going to lose and therefore is the calm before the inevitable storm.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

if we'd fought and scrapped to be in this tense position, i might feel different. but that team doesn't deserve shit from anyone. an embarrassment to the country that they're where they are. i hope they pull it off, but if they don't chances are it'll be another pathetic limp dicked performance that once again makes us as big a laughing stock as the french, fuck that rubbish.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I am shitting it about the England game.


I'm going into the match expecting us to do badly, that way I won't be disappointed. (and possibly even be surprised).

Still want us to go through of course, but the last two matches I went in expecting us to be great.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Korea vs. Nigeria was the better game last night, especially since Argentina had a half-assed team. Having said that, the Greek goalie, Tzovas played one hell of a game and probably deserved a clean goalpost in that game but it wasn't mean to be. Out of the South American teams, I dislike Argentina and Brazil the most.

Psyched for Germany. They'll definitely miss Klose but pretty much everyone in the German team is a great player in their own rights and I dislike Ghana.

I like Serbia and I like Australia. I would be happy with either team winning.

As for the first group at hand, I'm apathetic toward England vs. Slovenia. I wouldn't care if England fail since there isn't a Gourcuff in it like there was for me w/ France. United States should defeat Algeria. They have a strong team w/ some quality players and they work really well together.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

milner for lennon? 
no joe cole?
best work!!

england always do it the hard way  im so scared!!
goarnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn england


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

I had us down for not making it past the group stage before it all started. Just a feeling I had. Hoping they prove me wrong today.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

England 1 Slovenia 1
USA 2 Algeria 0
Germany 3 Ghana 0
Australia 1 Serbia 1

That's how I see tonight's games


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Going to drawing lots won't happen. Even though USA and England have equal goal difference, USA have scored 3 goals compared to 1 and would progress. Only way it could happen was if England drew 2-2 and USA drew 0-0, but I can't see that scoreline from the England game (likely to keep Slovenia scoreless imo).


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

YES, no Heskey. He will come on in the 89th minute and score the winner. :side:

Capello has shaken things up - we will win.

Drawing lots is crazzzaaaaayyyyy, I couldn't stand that.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Who's in for Heskey? Crouch? I like Crouch.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Defoe is rumoured to start, most reports have him over Heskey. Full line up announced within the hour I reckon.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

England Team in full (Off Sky Sports News) just incase anybody doesnt know.

James

Johnson Upson/Terry A.Cole

Milne Barry/Lampard Gerrard

Defoe/Rooney

Thats how i see the team lining up, i'm not totally convinced, Gerrard stuck on the left again hasnt worked so far this World Cup, and its 3rd game with 3 different CB pairings, Terry hasn't looked soild when ive seen him play this world cup and this is Upson first World Cup game today. We should have more then enough to win though, but after the Algeria game who knows. Final Prediction, 2-0 England, Wayne Rooney to finally get his first ever goal at the World Cup.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

JAMES
JOHNSON TERRY UPSON COLE
BARRY
MILNER LAMPARD GERRARD
ROONEY DEFOE

Apparantly. Don't know how relevant Barry is; the rest is pretty attacking. Gerrard on the left is annoying, even more so if he switches with Rooney.

Edit - beaten to it


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Enigma said:


> JAMES
> JOHNSON TERRY UPSON COLE
> BARRY
> MILNER LAMPARD GERRARD
> ...


Unlucky mate, .

No Sure what formation/shape it be, 4-4-2 or 4-2-3-1, but it be nice to see a 4-1-3-2 shape, with the front 5 attacking, and Barry just Sitting there. You could go with a 4-2-2-2 shape as well like Brazil do, with Milner and Barry Sitting there like Gilberto and Melo do for Brazil and the front 4 doing what ever they like up top, but that will never happen, so forgot i said that.

As for Algeria/USA, see USA winning that game imo, so depends on GD or mabe goals scored to see who will finish first and second between both England and USA.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Good to see England kept faith in Green >_>.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Gerrard on the left = England screwed see you all in 4 years we'll be checked out by this evening.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I dunno which game to watch. USA is my favorite team out of the four but England and Slovenia seems a better match. Probably going to watch the latter, and check the score in the former every five to ten minutes.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Arg it better be a slightly different formation

Maybe Brazil style 4-2-2-2 with Milner holding as he's done for Villa but not as deep. Johnson and Cole up respective wings as I can't see Slovenia attacking much


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Nervous as hell right now. I'm off to prepare, then watch all the build up. Good luck to all the English and American fans here and try to enjoy the games!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

FUCKKKKK. 

Right, the build up is about to start, its going to be painful. Good luck lads and ladies, enjoy the game. England expects.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

England expects another shower of shite. lets see if they can prove me wrong and turn up for once.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Role Model said:


> England expects another shower of shite. lets see if they can prove me wrong and turn up for once.


As your subname says DDOOOOOOMMMEEEEEDDD I doubt it 

This is what happens when the players are all up themselves and Postman Pat doesn't have a clue.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well it's do or die for us really, If we don't go through i'll fucking rage like a Mofo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

It's ok, they'll join the cohesive and highly unlucky, deserving France on the sidelines.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Kizza said:


> It's ok, they'll join the cohesive and highly unlucky, deserving France on the sidelines.


Hoping the cheating ©únts italy join them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Man nervous as fuck. Jonathan Bornstein in for Gooch, who moves to the bench. Herculez Gomez up front instead of Buddle. If we pull out a 90 minute performance like the second half of our last game, we should do this. Do not concede early though!! We always have a knack of doing that.

Good luck to the English as well. I don't wanna see Slovenia advance.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Man nervous as fuck. Jonathan Bornstein in for Gooch, who moves to the bench. Herculez Gomez up front instead of Buddle. If we pull out a 90 minute performance like the second half of our last game, we should do this. Do not concede early though!! We always have a knack of doing that.
> 
> Good luck to the English as well. I don't wanna see Slovenia advance.


I'm hoping we both go through mate .. depending on what else happens later on. we will know who we face  i hope the Aussies get through though.. all they have to do is beat serbia, and pray that either Ghana beats germany, Or Germany beat ghana by alot of goals. 4_0 To germany will mean the aussies need a 2 goal win over serbia. So it's going to be a very interesting night


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I've got this all planned out. Gonna watch England/Slovenia till half time, sleep for 3 hours, then wake up for Australia/Serbia. Then have a whole day of some gay school thing, go work for 4 hours and then do a 1000 essay on King Lear. This should be good.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I would mark so fucking hard if we get through, but I have my hopes at 1%, because that is about how likely we are of getting through.

I would be content as an English fan. If you cannot beat Slovenia, you cannot win the world cup. It is a test that England will come out stronger on the other side from if they emerge victorious. At least their fate is in their hands, not the hands of others.

I slept in until 12:30 today. Should be able to stay up for the Aussies.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i got it planned out better than that - watch england/slovenia, sleep for 2 hours, watch australia/serbia. breakfast at mcdonalds then sleep for another 3 hours, then exam then dinner with mates then party until i can't stand up.

almost forgot i had dinner plans


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WHAT TEH MOTHERFUCKING SHIT .... WHORE...WHY IN THE FUCK IS JONATHAN BORNSTEIN STARTING TODAY!?

I WILL FUCKING KILL YOU BOB BRADLEY!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> WHAT TEH MOTHERFUCKING SHIT .... WHORE...WHY IN THE FUCK IS JONATHAN BORNSTEIN STARTING TODAY!?
> 
> I WILL FUCKING KILL YOU BOB BRADLEY!!


I know 

Bornstein is quite horrible and made big errors before. I really hope it doesn't come down to him fucking up once again. He also said its not a Gooch fitness issue.....


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

And I thought i was getting overly annoyed at Sean Wright Phillips and Heskey being in our team in past matches.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> i got it planned out better than that - watch england/slovenia, sleep for 2 hours, watch australia/serbia. breakfast at mcdonalds then sleep for another 3 hours, then exam then dinner with mates then party until i can't stand up.
> 
> almost forgot i had dinner plans


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I hate how the days' gonna work out tomorrow.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*This is exciting*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Fabio Capello does not want England national anthem.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Milner and Rooney didn't sing, GET THEM OUT!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ugh.

fuck.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I'll laugh hard if England couldn't win today!*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Defoe's already done more than Heskey.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Finally a match with an atmosphere !


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea i don't hear the...*


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Still not sure which match to watch. 

WOW lucky escape for USA there.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*USA better watch out there, Algeria may do it!*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

WTF our defense already showing its mistakes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm confused, 3 significant tackles from England and no red cards!

What is this WC coming to?


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Hold on they were only yellow card tackles not reds. Unless I'm missing some joke because its the internet and I can't hear sarcasm.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

no cards, no vuvuzelas, can hear the chants. its almost as if a world cup has broken out in this game


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Theirs fuck all horns.. it sounds like a football match... i cant believe it!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

MXPX said:


> Hold on they were only yellow card tackles not reds. Unless I'm missing some joke because its the internet and I can't hear sarcasm.


It was sarcasm. If an Australian did them they'd be sent off.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Gomez already done more than Findlay.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Dempsey scores but offside. HOW MUCH FUCKING MORE!!! UGGH!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

England will want to be careful, Slovenia have looked dangerous when they've had the ball.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Damnit, Dempsey was in offside.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

YESSSS FUCKING YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU LORD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rofl, Heskey hated that goal.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Defoe! Heskey will be crying a little inside.

^ :lmao same thought.

poor keeping tbh


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

GOAL...


So now if USA/Algeria draw, USA are out.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Fucking YES! Come on England.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Dempsey not even offside. Why are we getting screwed? Come on. Dempsey was level with the defender. Can't catch a break...


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

GO ON!!!!


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW THAT WAS CLOSE


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Defoe is looking immense. England could've easily has another goal.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

If we'd played like this before we'd already be through I'm blaming the white shirt from now on we should play in red.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bornstein shoots because? Fuck off.

I'm gonna look back at the offside call, and if Donovan and Altidore had a sense of communication between them, we would have been 1 up.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Defoe's playing pretty well. They've probably had 2x the chances in the first half than they did in both games previously.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

So at half time its now:

England
Slovenia
--------
USA
Algeria


The USA deserve to make it to round 2 to be honest.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

USA SHOULD be in front. Altidore fucked up a goal I could have scored. Algeria also look likely at times. Wouldn't surprise me to see a few in the second half as the game opens up. Offside call was extremely close.

England won't lost from here, but they do need to exert caution. Slovenia are capable of sneaking one past. If they get a 2nd it is over, and I wouldn't be surprised if it finishes 1-0.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

oh look at that..

THE REFS HAVE DICKED US AGAIN!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think Dempsey was either dead even or onside. We should have that call. Very disappointed by these refs, you would think this wouldn't happen twice consecutively. If we go out like this in a draw, then horrible. And especially after the absolutely absurd call against us last week, I would only expect this from now on.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I've just seen the replay of the disallowed USA goal. He was dead even, onside. But the USA should be ahead - they've missed too many good chances. If they play the same in the second half I'm sure they'll score.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

even still.

it was another good goal taken away.


it's fucking garbage


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Referee conspiracy against US and Australia.

Also we are facing the prospect of South American countries topping every group they are in:

- Uruguay topped theirs
- Argentina topped theirs
- Paraguay, Brazil, Chile are all topping their groups (I expect Chile to relinquish this mantle)

African nations have been well below par as have most of the Europeans.



Also, I heard that they aren't wiping the slates clean of yellow cards until after the quarters. This will really shake things up in the next few rounds I am positive.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

FUCCKKKK


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

goal disallowed due to offside. good call though.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

We got lucky in the 1st half with a few decisions can't complain.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

.BD said:


> Referee conspiracy against US and Australia.
> 
> Also we are facing the prospect of South American countries topping every group they are in:
> 
> ...


Yeah I heard that yesterday, its for the best IMO.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Dempsey should have scored again.... Oh come on, how much agony will there be.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lol @ rooney. write the future my ass. In fact bad luck has fallen on pretty much everyone involved in that ad, bar Ronaldo.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Come on USA, you just have to score a fucking goal and you're the group leaders.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

USA are pressuring and pressuring. Really hope they can get one through. Algeria have gone missing in attack even since the start.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

This has to be one of the craziest groups in world cup history, a goal from any of the teams (except England) will completely change the standings.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG the goal is never gonna come. So many close opportunities. Every officiating mistake against us will be forgiven with one goal, please.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> OMG the goal is never gonna come. So many close opportunities. Every officiating mistake against us will be forgiven with one goal, please.


i can almost see the fat lady warming up :side:


----------



## LivingKaos (May 26, 2007)

C'mon guys... just need to put "1" in the net! So many missed chances... T_T


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks like we might qualify.. Don't understand why Rooney was taken off for Cole though.. 

A win for england which looks likely at this point, and a draw from USA and algeria means slovenia and England go through


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

C'mon USA!!!

C'mon Slovenia!!!

Crazy group. Lmao.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

10 mins to go. Would really feel for the US getting eliminated now after that garbage call last match.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Dempsey gets an elbow in the face in the box. No call. Typical. Dempseys nose bleeding. But of course nothing.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Aren't commentators supposed to be impartial in football regardless of if their team are playing?

These English commentators just take the piss.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks like USA are going to be eliminated... by the referees...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

England have been garbage since Rooney went off. Not that he played well, but they've had nothing in attack without him.

:lmao commentator just said the same thing. i'm awesome :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well U.S. look done. Two games we should have won, should have been top of the group. This is the worst possible way to get out of the tournament.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> England have been garbage since Rooney went off. Not that he played well, but they've had nothing in attack without him.
> 
> :lmao commentator just said the same thing. i'm awesome :side:


Lol I noticed that and I thought my channel was lagging behind yours.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Better from England, but still not great. I think they go out in the second round against whoever they play from Group D.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

WE ARE THROUGH TO THE NEXT ROUND... THANK FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Landon Donovan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

USA!!!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL USA. lucky lucky lucky.

you know, likely Germany/England in the round of 16. just delaying their exit from the tourney.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

YESSSSS YESSSS YESSSSSS OHHHH FUCCCKKK YEESSSSSS!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Congrats to the US, especially as they should of won the last match.

and thank god we won.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

OMG!! USA!!!!


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Really happy we're through!

But we simply CANNOT play like that against the Elite teams or it's over.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Fucking amazing performance by England. Milner was talismanic and Johnson was great. I feel sorry for Slovenia though - I think they deserved to go through with us. But congratulations to England and America.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

ah not the US. Cant they just lose


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Hope to god England face Germany.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Marked out huge for that goal. USA really, really deserved that. Correct two teams are going through


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

USA!!!!USA!!!USA!!! finally scored a goal


----------



## LivingKaos (May 26, 2007)

HOLY SHIT THAT WAS EPIC!


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

pippi said:


> Hope to god England face Germany.


Whats your problem mate?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

And USA take the group!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Also England probably have Germany in the R16 now lol. USA will have Serbia, Ghana or (PLLLLLLLLLLLLLLZ be) Australia.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

pippi said:


> Hope to god England face Germany.


Oh shut the fuck up you bitter scot. Well done England!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

fucking livid. needed to win the group in all honesty, desperately need Germany to fuck up now. somehow get past the Germans, Argentina? lols, no chance. should of won by more. short-term, good result, long term? na.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Once again I spoke to soon. What a nail biter of a game. I am shaking right now. Donovan can never be considered a choker in my eyes after that. We also top the group. Hopefully we avoid Germany and find a way to progress to the quartefinals. FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!

We were the best team in the group, and MOTHERFUCKING DESERVED THIS RESULT!! WE WERE ALL OVER ALGERIA!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Whats your problem mate?


The fact that the English over hype everything when it comes to the world cup. 

They make songs, change product wrappers to look like England flags, they never shut up about 1966 and to top it all off, the commentators are supposed to be impartial, but they're not. 

You don't see Scotland bragging about how we beat the WORLD CHAMPIONS in 1967 or how last time we faced England, we won. At Wembley. 

I would maybe support England if they didn't over hype it all the time and shove it down our throats.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

That United States goal may have sealed England's fate. C2's path to the final is 10 times harder than C1's.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

England are Ghana win the World Cup! 8*D


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

pippi said:


> The fact that the English over hype everything when it comes to the world cup.
> 
> They make songs, change product wrappers to look like England flags, they never shut up about 1966 and to top it all off, the commentators are supposed to be impartial, but they're not.
> 
> ...


So we aren't allowed to celebrate now? Why is it when Scottish people are patriotic it is great but if the English try it it is always labelled as racist or arrogant. I'm sick of all these bitter scots every fucking place. No one is hyping anything. We have celebrated, as we deserve to - no one has made any lofty predictions here. Grow up.

Edit - Any you think for one second if scotland could actually play any sports well enough to get into a decent position they wouldn't get fully behind their country?


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Gutted for Slovenia.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Im not usually the "bitter scot" but that commentary pissed me the fuck off. Ashley Cole best left back in the World cup? pahahaha. Well done USA and England but can't help feeling a little bit of my Scottish self telling me come on the Germans


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

pippi said:


> The fact that the English over hype everything when it comes to the world cup.
> 
> They make songs, change product wrappers to look like England flags, they never shut up about 1966 and to top it all off, the commentators are supposed to be impartial, but they're not.
> 
> ...


you don't brag, because those 'achievements' if you can even call them that are meaningless.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad both US and England got through. England were playing loads better this game. I guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens later tonight. Hoping for a Germany draw...would that put them second?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

pippi said:


> The fact that the English over hype everything when it comes to the world cup.
> 
> They make songs, change product wrappers to look like England flags, they never shut up about 1966 and to top it all off, the commentators are supposed to be impartial, but they're not.
> 
> ...


Oh shut up. Scotland are the same on the rare occasion they make it to something decent. The media overhype things. I couldn't care less what you or your bitter country think.

Very controlled performance, VERY happy and absolutely buzzing. That was an England united out there, very confident. Buzzing, now I'm off to get even more drunk


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

now, sleep for 2 hours. before watching Australia try and restore some pride. if we make it through the group then we're out of luck as a nation for the next 10 years :side:

typical Poms and Scots, neither of your teams will win the WC anytime soon so quit snapping at each other


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Enigma said:


> Oh shut up. Scotland are the same on the rare occasion they make it to something decent. The media overhype things. I couldn't care less what you or your bitter country think.
> 
> Very controlled performance, VERY happy and absolutely buzzing. That was an England united out there, very confident. Buzzing, now I'm off to get even more drunk


Amen, mate.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> So we aren't allowed to celebrate now? Why is it when Scottish people are patriotic it is great but if the English try it it is always labelled as racist or arrogant. I'm sick of all these bitter scots every fucking place. No one is hyping anything. We have celebrated, as we deserve to - no one has made any lofty predictions here. Grow up.


There's a difference between celebrating and over hyping yourselves. 

You won, fair enough. But way before you win, all these songs, all these product changes. And constantly bringing up 1966. 

It gets blown way too far all the time. It's not because I'm racist, because I'm not, I don't have a problem with the English, just the football team and the commentators. They are constantly shoved down our throats ALL the time. I've even heard many English complaining about it.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

pippi said:


> The fact that the English over hype everything when it comes to the world cup.
> 
> They make songs, change product wrappers to look like England flags, they never shut up about 1966 and to top it all off, the commentators are supposed to be impartial, but they're not.
> 
> ...


Wow, Typical fucking scot, Just stfu mate, Just because Scotland can't make a world cup doesn't mean you gotta rage like sore fucking supporter.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

America ...fuck yeah


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

don't really feel like celebrating, the least England should of done is come out of the group as winners, and couldn't manage that. teams doomed anyway you want to look at it.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

USA have a really, really, really nice draw. If they beat the runner up of group D (which they very easily could) then they would play the winner of Uruguay/South Korea in the quarters. Too hard to start predicting semis, but they would obviously be facing a top team there.

England have a hellacious run in Germany and Argentina.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Role Model said:


> don't really feel like celebrating, the least England should of done is come out of the group as winners, and couldn't manage that. teams doomed anyway you want to look at it.


Don't give up yet mate, We can still go a long way, But it's gonna take everything we've got.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Stevencc said:


> Fucking amazing performance by England. Milner was talismanic and Johnson was great. I feel sorry for Slovenia though - I think they deserved to go through with us. But congratulations to England and America.


How the fuck did Slovenia deserve to go in over USA? They got lucky to be in that position they were in with the crappy no goal for USA during their match. If USA would've lost after the phantom offside then I really would've been pissed. USA deserved to go through, and I'm happy that they got the top of the group.

Thank god for Donovan!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

.BD said:


> USA have a really, really, really nice draw. If they beat the runner up of group D (which they very easily could) then they would play the winner of Uruguay/South Korea in the quarters. Too hard to start predicting semis, but they would obviously be facing a top team there.
> 
> England have a hellacious run in Germany and Argentina.


All I'll say is that things are purely theoretical right now. But, though neither the USA or England played perfectly well - the two best teams went through in the end.

Edit - And to the guy above - I meant in terms of recent games - not overall skill or quality. Slovenia defended pretty well and exceeded all expectations.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

pippi said:


> There's a difference between celebrating and over hyping yourselves.
> 
> You won, fair enough. But way before you win, all these songs, all these product changes. And constantly bringing up 1966.
> 
> It gets blown way too far all the time. It's not because I'm racist, because I'm not, I don't have a problem with the English, just the football team and the commentators. They are constantly shoved down our throats ALL the time. I've even heard many English complaining about it.


I'm racist, fuck Scotland.

Grow up, nobody cares. You'd be the same if you got through the group stage, just fuck offfffffff.


Not concerned with who we play next, just yet. I am relieved more than anything right now and to be honest, if we can't beat Argentina or Germany we don't deserve to be winners but we looked like a team out there today and that will only spur us on. The future, only God knows as Ronaldo said.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

What a game. Donovan is my hero.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

> the commentators are supposed to be impartial, but they're not.


Oh come on! Do you think Slovenian commentators or American ones were 50/50? Like fuck they were.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

England were alright, still pretty shit when you look at the other supposed likely winners. just scrapped through a group should of breezed through at the end of the day, find it hard to get too excited.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I'm racist, fuck Scotland.
> 
> Grow up, nobody cares. You'd be the same if you got through the group stage, just fuck offfffffff.
> 
> ...


We wouldn't shove it down England's throats. We wouldn't over hype anything, we never do. And you English would despise us Scottish if we made it through to the World Cup Group Stage and you didn't.


----------



## jonesy-sama (May 19, 2007)

Donovan's winner was dope as shit. Probably the best moment of the tounament so far.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

pippi said:


> We wouldn't shove it down England's throats. We wouldn't over hype anything, we never do. *And you English would despise us Scottish if we made it through to the World Cup Group Stage and you didn't*.


That is where you are wrong mate. The Scots have this huge chip on their shoulder about England. But to be perfectly honest - we never say a thing about the Scots - they are just another country to us and most of us are bemused at the jealousy, really. If Scotland were to go through and England were not - I would be willing Scotland on to go for it.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

pippi said:


> We wouldn't shove it down England's throats. We wouldn't over hype anything, we never do. And you English would despise us Scottish if we made it through to the World Cup Group Stage and you didn't.


Oh fucking bullshit, Anything you scot's get over England you stick it in our faces.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ben is the best moping, pessimistic englishmen this thread has. <3 much love.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> How the fuck did Slovenia deserve to go in over USA? They got lucky to be in that position they were in with the crappy no goal for USA during their match. If USA would've lost after the phantom offside then I really would've been pissed. USA deserved to go through, and I'm happy that they got the top of the group.
> 
> Thank god for Donovan!


They outplayed you for 60 mins and you were lucky to have a draw you wern't robbed in that game you were lucky Dempsey was even on the pitch and wasn't sent off. If you analyze all 4 teams in the group and take the quality of play over all 3 games then slovenia would have won the group. The free kick you had the disallowed goal from wasn't a free kick either. If Slovenia had taken the win they deserved from that game then you'd be gone. Even when we were Terrible you still couldn't beat us either. I think Slovenia earned a spot more than the usa team anyway.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

pippi said:


> We wouldn't shove it down England's throats. We wouldn't over hype anything, we never do. And you English would despise us Scottish if we made it through to the World Cup Group Stage and you didn't.


Nah mate.
I remember USA 1994 when we didn't qualify & Ireland did, almost everyone I knew wanted Ireland to win it.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

The way things were going, I'm surprised Dempsey wasn't blown for offsides on the Donovan goal.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

At least we aren't France 8*D 

Its not nailed on that we'll face Germany yet. I think we will, but ehhh. Bring on Sunday, can't wait. We need to keep this momentum up.



pippi said:


> We wouldn't shove it down England's throats. We wouldn't over hype anything, we never do. And you English would despise us Scottish if we made it through to the World Cup Group Stage and you didn't.


So the Scottish Sun today didn't feature the headline 'Hands up who's daft enough to think the English can still win it?' with a picture of Capello with a raised hand? Bitter country, desperate for some sort of England failure and your media is just as bad as ours.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Toots Dalton said:


> Nah mate.
> I remember USA 1994 when we didn't qualify & Ireland did, almost everyone I knew wanted Ireland to win it.


Ah the year Sweden took the Bronze Medal. Good memories!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Thought we played well, but Ben already said it, our root in the knock out rounds is awful, Germans then (if we win) Argentina, we weren’t great at times defensively but attacking wise, we looked sharp and in control of the game for most of it, but I’ll enjoy this match then look forward to how Group D unfolds later tonight. 

On a quick note, I made 150 Pounds from last nights results, had bet before World Cup with William Hill that Uruguay finish first with Mexico second, put 10 pound on its at 14 to 1, thought was most likely bet to happen before placed it.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

I lol at the Scot/english fight...it's like Madrid/Barca, but at least those two are at top of something.

Yeah, somebody had to say it. USA once again feels the need to give everyone as much nightmares as possible, but thankfully they got it in at the end. Greatest finish in the 2010 World Cup thus far.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I knew england would go through, they eat those euro-trash teams for breakfast but god help them if they play like that against germany.
delighted that USA went through, far better tournament with them in it rather than slovenia who are shite.

also, as an irishman it turns my stomach that mark lawrenson represented us at international level.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MXPX said:


> They outplayed you for 60 mins and you were lucky to have a draw you wern't robbed in that game you were lucky Dempsey was even on the pitch and wasn't sent off. If you analyze all 4 teams in the group and take the quality of play over all 3 games then slovenia would have won the group. The free kick you had the disallowed goal from wasn't a free kick either. If Slovenia had taken the win they deserved from that game then you'd be gone. Even when we were Terrible you still couldn't beat us either. I think Slovenia earned a spot more than the usa team anyway.


So. You admit Slovenia was terrible vs the U.S. Considering they lost today, I assume they were terrible again today?

I only saw bits and parts, but Slovenia looked awfully negative, and didn't get after the game. How can a team that was terrible in two matches deserve the group? 

They lost it for themselves.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

YES! 

Germany might not even get out of group. Serbia will win and then Ghana can get a draw. Please. 

I know that wont happen as Germany always do well. =[


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> also, as an irishman it turns my stomach that *mark lawrenson* represented us at international level.


Yeah, he babbled some shit didn't he?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

JasonLives said:


> Ah the year Sweden took the Bronze Medal. Good memories!


I still have nightmares of Roberto Baggio missing that penalty in the final.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> I knew england would go through, they eat those euro-trash teams for breakfast but god help them if they play like that against germany.
> delighted that USA went through, far better tournament with them in it rather than slovenia who are shite.
> 
> also, as an irishman it turns my stomach that mark lawrenson represented us at international level.


Slovenia aren't a bad team contrary to popular belief.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

England looked _decent_ tonight. But will they beat Germany? Probably not.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

BB Dog said:


> That is such a sucky reason, I'd rather they flipped a coin.


A coin toss would be terrible. If you think this is bad, you should read up on the away goal rule for when teams play two legs, now that just sucks.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> outclassed the USA? they were lucky to get a point.
> didnt croatia come third in the '98 world cup? they haven't sucked in a long time.


Croatia had a reputation for being terrible though because Croatia is a small country population wise and hadn't been a country for a long time much like Slovenia therefore people assumed they were terrible without really taking the time to look at the team. I seem to remember we all called their run luck in 98 too. Slovenia are a far better team than you give them credit for. 

Lucky to get a point ? They had complete control of the game for 60 mins until the USA scored against the run of play and built a comeback based upon that goal.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

pippi said:


> We wouldn't shove it down England's throats. We wouldn't over hype anything, we never do. And you English would despise us Scottish if we made it through to the World Cup Group Stage and you didn't.


We honestly don't care as much. However I do remember Scottish World Cup song (I think it was 1990)where it basically said "we're gonna win the World Cup." I think its the same World Cup Scotland lost their first 2 games and then beat a fancied Dutch team when Scotland were already out. Someone help me out if I'm mixing World Cup's up.

I sense some Irish bitterness aswell, saying that Slovenia would have beat the woeful French.I think Roy Keane had it about right when asked about the France-Ireland game.

Anyway onwards, I'm sure England won't make for easy watching, but I'm hoping we can scrape into a Semi.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

MXPX said:


> Croatia had a reputation for being terrible though because Croatia is a small country population wise and hadn't been a country for a long time much like Slovenia therefore people assumed they were terrible without really taking the time to look at the team. I seem to remember we all called their run luck in 98 too. Slovenia are a far better team than you give them credit for.
> 
> Lucky to get a point ? They had complete control of the game for 60 mins until the USA scored against the run of play and built a comeback based upon that goal.


Yeah 60 minutes, Donovan scored at 50th if I recall correctly. And after that it was all U.S. How are you still complaining if you couldn't even finish us off? If you got another goal, ok fairplay but you didn't. If anything we had a goal disallowed. And that brings us to today where Slovenia lost. Slovenia are good I will give them that, but you have no one to blame but your own team for not finishing U.S. and equalizing against England. 

And Donovan scored on a defensive error from Slovenia, where one guy slipped up, so once again its all on Slovenia. When it came down to it, you were very lucky to get a point, a gracious gift. On a perfectly good day, that goal would have stood. Only thing that I won't defend is our goal against England, but that was paid for anyways with two disallowed goals.

But anyways excited about today, and hopefully Germany get a victory. I wouldn't mind revenge for 2002, but it would be too hard.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I can honestly say I'm very impressed by USA. Before the tournament started I didn't expect them to display such a team.Congrats to them for a well deserving first spot in the group.

Also, I didn't expect Donovan to make a difference let alone give USA the first place in the group.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Goals scored is stupid. Goal difference makes sense, but why should it be a focus on goals scored? A team who's won all their games 1-0 are better than a team who's won all their games 4-3. Head to head should go after GD. 

Drawing lots would have been fun.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

.BD said:


> USA have a really, really, really nice draw. If they beat the runner up of group D (which they very easily could) then they would play the winner of Uruguay/South Korea in the quarters. Too hard to start predicting semis, but they would obviously be facing a top team there.
> 
> England have a hellacious run in Germany and Argentina.


Yeah but to be honest USA played against a shit England, Going on current form I'd take Serbia and Uruguay over the US. Both have tough draws, England are just more likely to have to face the real elite.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

lol @ Scotland, such a depressing country.

I'm glad USA came top, I really want to see England vs Germany in the next round (which is looking like a Germany walk-over at this rate).

And how awful has Rooney been so far, there is no way he is getting a first team place on anything other than name value, every other striker deserves their spot over him at the moment


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

English Dragon said:


> *Goals scored is stupid.*
> 
> *Drawing lots would have been fun*.


fpalm

I'd pay to see an English/USA face if they had been forced to draw lots, and not made it.

Goals scored is the best alternative (other than playoffs) because it encourages attacking, and considering the level of complaints about Greece yesterday, I think you can understand why _goals scored_ is the factor.


----------



## MXPX (Jun 7, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> Yeah 60 minutes, Donovan scored at 50th if I recall correctly. And after that it was all U.S. How are you still complaining if you couldn't even finish us off? If you got another goal, ok fairplay but you didn't. If anything we had a goal disallowed. And that brings us to today where Slovenia lost. Slovenia are good I will give them that, but you have no one to blame but your own team for not finishing U.S. and equalizing against England.
> 
> And Donovan scored on a defensive error from Slovenia, where one guy slipped up, so once again its all on Slovenia. When it came down to it, you were very lucky to get a point, a gracious gift. On a perfectly good day, that goal would have stood. Only thing that I won't defend is our goal against England, but that was paid for anyways with two disallowed goals.
> 
> But anyways excited about today, and hopefully Germany get a victory. I wouldn't mind revenge for 2002, but it would be too hard.


Whose complaining ? 

I'm not bothered England didn't win the group we didn't deserve to in all honesty we deserved to be knocked out ...although you and Algeria didn't play any better.

I'm saying you can't claim you deserve to go through when you were lucky to have two draws and ok i remembered the timing of the goal wrong so that changes that a goal against the run of play changed the game ? 

I'm English not Slovenian for the record I support England I was just saying I think Slovenia were robbed not trying to get in anyone's face. 

On disallowed goals I noticed alot of complaining going on at refs decisions but just as many went for you as against thats sport you got a gift from us so that counts out one and the whistle went on the slovenia one for a foul that wasn't commited before the ball hit the back of the net off a free kick that you didn't deserve because altidore dived seems like karma balances out to me there.

Glen Johnson got a yellow card for england today when he was fouled is that fair ? Then you add in that he should have got a yellow card in the 1st 5 minutes its all swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> A coin toss would be terrible. If you think this is bad, you should read up on the away goal rule for when teams play two legs, now that just sucks.


Yeah I know, a better rule would of been to go off the teams they beat. Beating the third place team is more important to me imo.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

GunnerMuse said:


> fpalm
> 
> I'd pay to see an English/USA face if they had been forced to draw lots, and not made it.
> 
> Goals scored is the best alternative (other than playoffs) because it encourages attacking, and considering the level of complaints about Greece yesterday, I think you can understand why _goals scored_ is the factor.


They finished first and second how would either have gone out?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

RizoRiz said:


> Yeah but to be honest USA played against a shit England, Going on current form I'd take Serbia and Uruguay over the US. Both have tough draws, England are just more likely to have to face the real elite.


Serbia aren't through yet, and let us not forget they were outclassed by a 10-man Germany. I agree Uruguay would probably take the US (not overly convinced by them really), but it is definitely the weakest quarter of the draw.

Team they beat doesn't really say anything. If you beat the third team, you got a worse result against the fourth placed team which doesn't really make you any more deserving. I don't mind the rule.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Pretty pissed off england couldnt get that last goal and we should of still gone for it!! 

Now we have possibly Germany BUT then we will have Argentina!!!
when if we had gotten 1 more goal we would of had ghana/serbia then Uruguay/south korea and we would of got in the semis easy!! 

took the shine away from a good performance and a good day!


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

English Dragon said:


> They finished first and second how would either have gone out?


I should have added, gone out if the Germans/Argies took em' out.

Drawing lots still isn't better than goals scored.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Lets hope Ghana wins.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Just out of curiosity has drawing lots ever been used? I can't remember it ever happening.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Meh you have to beat a good team @ some stage to win the world cup. England can only improve. They were better today, but they can play a hell of a lot better still.

I'd think the US would struggle against Serbia/Ghana or whoever, well it should be pretty close actually I guess. I see Germany winning tonight and Serbia and Australia drawing.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Just out of curiosity has drawing lots ever been used? I can't remember it ever happening.


Dunno. Personally If it was level I'd drag the two teams into a stadium the next day & have a Penalty Shoot-Out.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Come on Ghana and Serbia!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Toots Dalton said:


> Dunno. Personally If it was level I'd drag the two teams into a stadium the next day & have a Penalty Shoot-Out.


Hell even just use qualifying, it sure has beats drawing lots. Although comparing qualifying would get very difficult for teams from different continents especially for a team from Oceania. I guess they could use the FIFA rankings... but I loathe the FIFA rankings.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Just figured out in 1990 drawing lots were used. 

"The Republic of Ireland and the Netherlands finished with identical records. With both teams assured of progressing, they were split by the drawing of lots to determine second and third place."

Ireland faced and defeated Romania in a Penalty Shootout while Netherlands were eliminated by eventual champions West Germany.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks like the Aussie's have got the support they need ... Hope they make it through.. i really do


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

USA deserved to go through most and am glad they are. England played alright but the game was nowhere close to the quality of the other.



BB Dog said:


> Lets hope Ghana wins.


Let's not.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, that's the loudest i've heard the crowd sing their own anthem so far. Aussie pride right their.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well it looks like tennis is more important than the Aussie game over here, as they are sticking to that till it finishes and then switching over. :side:

EDIT- Aussie game is on now. Gonna tape that one and watch it afterwards.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Good offensive formation from Australia. Would have loved Kewell to be available, but meh. Defence is also extremely important as conceding just a single goal spells death.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I wonder if the Boateng brothers will end up hugging each other like when Bart and Lisa played hockey 

Let's go Germany!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Come on Ghana!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

lic05 said:


> I wonder if the Boateng brothers will end up hugging each other like when Bart and Lisa played hockey
> 
> Let's go Germany!


I'm kinda hoping they brawl. :side:


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hope ghana pick up the win.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> USA deserved to go through most and am glad they are. England played alright but the game was nowhere close to the quality of the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not.


Why? I want Ghana and Serbia to go through, after England's record with Germany I don't want it to happen again. England played the best football in their group despite playing absolutely woefully compared to what they can play.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lol @ the ref, I smell another robbery coming Aus's way.. that was a free kick no doubt.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Australia are keeping the ball in their half too much. They gotta move forward.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

As each minute passes the prospect of facing Germany is becoming less daunting.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> As each minute passes the prospect of facing Germany is becoming less daunting.


Why do you think im going for ghana and australia in these 2 matches, if both win, Ghana/australia go through and germany drop to 3rd


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Interesting enough Germany have never been eliminated in the group stage. They were however eliminated in the first round once, in 1938.


----------



## boyinaus (Jan 19, 2006)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Why do you think im going for ghana and australia in these 2 matches, if both win, Ghana/australia go through and germany drop to 3rd


If the first 35 minutes have been anything to go by, I can't see Australia beating Serbia.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Why do you think im going for ghana and australia in these 2 matches, if both win, Ghana/australia go through and germany drop to 3rd


What I'm saying is Germany aren't playing very well, and therefore I think we could actually beat them.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> What I'm saying is Germany aren't playing very well, and therefore I think we could actually beat them.


Yeah, But we need to get our shit together.. and start playing like a world class team.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Aussie defence has been terrible this first half, it's a repeat of the germany game, only difference is Serbia aren't capitalising on the poor defence.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The atmosphere is shit, do the Germans even know their team is playing? So quiet.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Half time in Aussie game still no goals.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

So at half time:

Ghana (vs. England)
Germany (vs. USA)
-------
Serbia
Australia


Honestly I can see Ghana holding Germany at this rate, I can see Serbia stealing the top spot and eliminating Germany.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Not holding much hope for Ghana to finish top of the group to be honest, Germany will batter them after half time I'm sure.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Not too bad for the Aussies. If Ghana can sneak one past the Germans and we can sneak one past the Serbs we have a shot. Still, not much hope. This group could go a lot of ways. If both matches remain draws, Ghana top it and Germany also go through (which is great for England and bad for USA).


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

2 pretty boring games imo, trying to follow them as close as I can.

I hope we get Germany Vs. USA to be honest.

I just cant keep my eyes from Mahut Vs. Isner in Wimbledon, the game has been going on for more then 9 HOURS! Its 54-53 in the last set.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Fuck that was close for Ghana


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Holy Ozil! What a strike!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

There we go Germany. Great shot. Get another one to put them away.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

TAKE A BOW SON.

Germany/England plz.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

GOAL FOR GERMANY


Germany
Ghana
--------
Serbia
Australia


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Sweet goal from Ozil.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

2-0 for Germany and a draw for Serbia sees the Serbs through. Interesting :hmm:

Australia are obviously done


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

England were muck today!Really poor...Whats up with them playing with no heart or passion?Even Rooney??


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Cahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil!!

Aussies up 1-0


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

cahill with a brilliant goal.. aussies winning 1 nil


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Australia are winning!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Australia still has 3 goals up to 2nd place right??


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Cahilllllllll cmon Ghana score twice now


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

More like Germany score 2, we get another. Ghana aren't gunna top Germany.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW Holman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2-0


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

SECOND GOAL FOR AUSSIES


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

2-0 Australia...

Don't australia need four to advance? correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

So Ghana is 0 and Australia is -2. Still a long way to go.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't mind Australia next round. Lets go.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Omfg goalllllll holmannnnnnnnn 2 more need to be scored yeh?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Wouldn't mind a decent refereeing decision this tournament for us.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

HarlemHeat said:


> 2-0 Australia...
> 
> Don't australia need four to advance? correct me if I am wrong.


Assuming Germany don't score again Australia need 2 more. If Germany get one Australia only need one, etc.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

So in about twenty minutes, Australia needs another two to advance? 

I am a little confused... and what if Ghana get one on Germany, will that help our situation?

Ok thanks (edit above) so either two from Australia or one from Australia and one from Germany. Gotcha'


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Ghana getting one on Germany makes it impossible. We want the Germans to get a second (and ideally third).

Without the red card raping I am sure we would have qualified.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

HarlemHeat said:


> So in about twenty minutes, Australia needs another two to advance?
> 
> I am a little confused... and what if Ghana get one on Germany, will that help our situation?
> 
> Ok thanks (edit above) so either two from Australia or one from Australia and one from Germany. Gotcha'


Ok, it's like this... As things stand Australia need 2 more. But if Germany score any more each of theirs will decrease the goals you need by one. For each Ghana score it will increase what you need by 1. I think 

Edit - You got it.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

IF Ghana draws Germany, Australia are done.


----------



## boyinaus (Jan 19, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> Ok, it's like this... As things stand Australia need 2 more. But if Germany score any more each of theirs will decrease the goals you need by one. *For each Ghana score it will increase what you need by 1*. I think


Unless Ghana end up winning..

EDIT - Goal for Serbia.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

boyinaus said:


> Unless Ghana end up winning..
> 
> EDIT - Goal for Serbia.


Yeah... Well thats fucked it now then.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Dammit, goal by Serbia.

We need a miracle


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry Australia, maybe next time.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Ugh that's all she wrote folks


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

So Close.... Kennedy probably botched our last chance.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Where are the 2014 games held? has it been confirmed yet?

And has it ever\will ever be held in Australia like the 00' Olympics?


----------



## stylesclash69 (May 1, 2010)

Yeah fuckin Australia. Should have played 5 up front from 40 mins in


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

HarlemHeat said:


> Where are the 2014 games held? has it been confirmed yet?
> 
> And has it ever\will ever be held in Australia like the 00' Olympics?


It's in Brazil.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

That was a handball, i hope the australians that were calling cheats to the italians, say how they cheated this game.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Bloody hell another close attempt


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Fair effort


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

England vs Germany, now's the real test.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Great game.. Better luck next time guys.

I actually thought we had a chance and a mircale was going to happen when we got suddenly two goals within four minutes.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Bye Bye England!! Ze Germans are coming for ye!!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Atleast Australians went out in a blaze of glory.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

10 years ago Australians were still living together with kangooroos and now they're beating Serbia in Soccer.

What a disgrace.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

At least we went out with some dignity. Ghana and Germany through. Didn't watch much at all of Ghana/Germany, but poor England. Despite winning, not a good day.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Pleased for Ghana to go through really, they've been the best African side.

So, onto Sunday and Germany. Excited, nervous already and a little bit frightened? Yes. They're going to take some beating, but as I've read (can't remember if it was on here) the next round is a completely different tournament. England need to step up. I think we will rue not finishing top of our group unless we prove ourselves.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Goatlord said:


> 10 years ago Australians were still living together with kangooroos and now they're beating Serbia in Soccer.
> 
> What a disgrace.


come again?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I think we can beat Germany, England showed just a bit of what they are capable today. I think we need Germany to get us fully revved up so we can go on to win the world cup.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I also think that England have a _chance_ against Germany. Especially if they play like they have the past two games, and Englad up theirs and be as good as we know they can be. Could be a good game.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

HarlemHeat said:


> Where are the 2014 games held? has it been confirmed yet?
> 
> And has it ever\will ever be held in Australia like the 00' Olympics?


Brazil will hold the 2014 World Cup. Australia have never hosted a world cup, but are bidding to hold either the 2018 or 2022 World Cup at this moment in time.

So Ghana/USA and Germany/England it is then.

Mesut Ozil showed his class again today, goal aside, he looks one heck of a player, makes the Germans tick up top, got the whole package, his best years are ahead him thats for sure. I'm nervous and exicted at same time for game on Sunday, think you can get chances against this Germany side, but i think the same of Germany, as they to can create chances against us as well, should make for a thrilling game imo...... Calling it now we go out to the Germans on pens.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We won't make it to penalties, it'll be 1-0 to the Germans.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Enigma said:


> We won't make it to penalties, it'll be 1-0 to the Germans.


If it goes to penalties its over before it begins, I don't believe Germany have ever lost a shootout, whereas England are horrible at shootouts.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I hope against hope that it doesn't go to penalties. But I think we have enough about us to get it done in 90 minutes. Then again, so do the Germans. Whatever happens it will be a good match.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

at least we didn't come last. can only think of what could've been had we not had a few red cards to key players.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Thrilled with the performance by England today. Not much else to say, but we looked brighter, and we played some great football. Shame to see that we only managed one goal, considering we could have had so many more, but it was a very good performance, and I'm a fair bit more confident about taking on Germany than I would have been before today. We have to play teams like these at some point, and if we didn't face them now, we'd only face them further into the tournament - if we can't beat them now, we won't win the World Cup anyway.

My only gripe was Capello's subs - I was all for Joe Cole coming on, but for Rooney? And taking Defoe off for Heskey, leaving HIM off all people to lead the line by pretty much himself? Why would that help us, Fabio?

Terrific effort from lots of players. We really flourished without Heskey and Carragher - maybe Capello will take note and not play the pair of them on Sunday. Guys like Milner (who had a slow start, admittedly), Defoe, Rooney and Gerrard all looked much brighter than they have before, and frankly, this was one of the best English performances I've seen in a long time. I'm heartened. Hopefully the papers don't find a way to rip into the squad again, as they love to do. Probably something with the words "one goal", "missed chances", "USA", and "Germany".


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Well if a second round draw against Germany doesn't kick us in to gear then nothing will. Come on lads!

Also the main thing that is pissing me off about our team at the moment is that they don't push up to halfway when we are attacking. It's basic football ffs.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Germanys side is completely different to a few years back and I fancy our chances

The performance was generally good but like other sides it would have been good to have another 1-2 goals

Joe Cole looked very rusty when he came on and I'm hoping Rooney will be fit for Sunday


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Hopefully we'll get Germany/England, Italy/Netherlands and Brazil/Spain all in the second round, that will eliminate almost half the super powers. :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Australia bowed out w/ pride. That was a good game. Extremely happy that Germans won. Looked a lot more troubling last night that I thought it would. Ozil's finishing has been a problem in the past but he looked damn great with that goal. Freidrich and Lahm are still class-act defenders and even Neuer had his moments. The downside? Cacau isn't Klose and Podolski just isn't as comfortable pairing with Cacau as he is with Klose. Well, he'll be back next game.

England didn't look all that good against Slovenia. Slovenia just played badly. I'm thinking Germans will show them the exit come next round.

USA over Ghana, since I don't really like the Ghanaian side and USA have shown real heart (despite being screwed over by the referees twice).


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

just seen donovan's interview:
''still alive baby'' gotta love them yanks :lmao


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Im rewatching Donovan's goal, I lol'd at Demerit's somersault on his teammates during the celebration.

And Capello better put Defoe as starter instead of Heskey otherwise they are fucked, and also with the return of Klose, will Carragher come back as starting CB?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Props to the US...they didn't quit and busted their asses. I am a soccer fan, been since I was in grade school and not ashamed to be an American who enjoys soccer. If it sets up right, the US might have a shot at getting to the semifinals, although Ghana and Uruguay/South Korea won't be easy by a longshot. 

I feel sorry for the next set of brackets down...Germany vs. England and Argentina vs. Mexico. Four very solid teams battling there.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> just seen donovan's interview:
> ''still alive baby'' gotta love them yanks :lmao


They are pretty embarrassing when it comes to football 

It is so strange to see an American talk about football. But they deserved to go through, I suppose.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well we bow out when some pride, 2-1. Good game.

I hope Germany give England a severe thumping and send them packing. USA will account for Ghana as well.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> They are pretty embarrassing when it comes to football
> 
> It is so strange to see an American talk about football. But they deserved to go through, I suppose.


you suppose? they were the best team in the group


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> you suppose? they were the best team in the group


To the untrained eye


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> To the untrained eye


untrained eye? a blind person could tell you they were the best team in the group.

one thing is for certain, it wasn't england


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pfft our two matches were entertaining. We didn't put on a snorefest, aka England/Algeria. :side:

Tomorrow kind of sucks. I think Group F is my least favorite. Still do hope Italy don't make it. Would be something to have the two finalists from four years ago crash and burn out early.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> Pfft our two matches were entertaining. We didn't put on a snorefest, aka England/Algeria. :side:
> 
> Tomorrow kind of sucks. I think Group F is my least favorite. Still do hope Italy don't make it. Would be something to have the two finalists from four years ago crash and burn out early.


I'll be sure to destroy everything in my sight if that happens. I already broke my coffee table when New Zealand scored.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Denmark/Japan might be alright. Danes have to win to progress, and the Japanese have a staunch defence. Dutch will coast against Cameroon as they aren't likely to be dethroned from the top of the group. 

Would also love to see Italy not qualify, but very unlikely. Group F is definitely the least appealing and this is definitely the most boring 3rd round of group stages night so far.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Paraguay	*vs.	New Zealand
Slovakia	vs.	*Italy*
Cameroon	vs.	*Netherlands*
*Denmark* vs.	Japan


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope both Paraguay and Italy win today setting up Italy/Holland for the second round. That would be a cracker.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, USA was definitely the best team in their group. England can still cope but Germany SHOULD murder them. I hope they will. Let's analyze. Neuer, Lahm, Freidrich, Mertezacker, Boateng, Shweinsteiger, Khadira, Ozil, Podolski, Muller and Klose seems like a powerful team.

Neuer is emerging. I think he can be a fantastic goalie and w/ the way the Germans train for penalty shootouts, a draw should get them the win most of the time.

Lahm and Freidrich are the core defenders w/ Lahm having winger possibilities if he is allowed to go forward. Mertezacker is hard to beat so he should pose a threat to most English attackers. Badstuber and Boateng are best used to absorb blows. I think Boateng is better in a crisis while Badstuber is better at maintaining control. I'd play Boateng.

Shweinstiger (along with Ozil) is the most important player in the team. Defence/offence and pretty much everything else, he does really well. Khadira has still yet to show his worth (especially since he's stepping in for Bellack) but I suppose Joachim sees something in him, which should most likely come out soon.

Ozil is my favorite player of the team. He has all the makings of a star. He always seemed to be nervous finishing but with that blow in the last game, I think he'll go for it more and he needs to. He is fantastic at making space, and losing defenders so w/ fairly good goal scoring ability, he's going to be deadly. Podolski is my second favorite player in the squad. I don't know what's going on with his accuracy but as long as he gets his aim back, his shots will be hard to block. Muller is good and has his moments. If he's left alone, then he'll score. Mark him hard enough and he'll surrender.

The key player as far as scoring goals go is Klose. The man is capable of evading offsides like anything and has one of the best headers in the world.

Hope this doesn't go to waste and Germany actually defeat England. :/


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Goatlord said:


> 10 years ago Australians were still living together with kangooroos and now they're beating Serbia in Soccer.
> 
> What a disgrace.


Almost 10 years ago the aussies beat us 3~1.. So nice observation mate. They've also beaten top dog teams before. So you can't rule them out.. they are a very unpredictable side, In their qualifications, They didn't concede 1 goal in 9 games. That is the smell of a strong side, But the germany game fucked them over. Just like germany is going to fuck us over as well


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

If England play like they have for most of this tournament i can only see one result and that is Germany winning and they will have Klose back aswell. Its not looking good for England.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Australia now out so I've really only got New Zealand and Portugal to support. Would be AMAZING if the Kiwis could somehow manage to get through tonight, even better if they knockd out Italy in the process. The case with Portugal is all about avoiding Spain in the Round of 16. With the Portugal/Brazil game before Spain/Chile I will be hoping for a win as I expect Spain to beat Chile, but both games could still go either way.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Amazing finish to the match yesterday. I think we stayed in the stadium for 45 minutes after the game going crazy. Bring on Ghana. Just sucks that I'm flying back home today.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> untrained eye? a blind person could tell you they were the best team in the group.
> 
> one thing is for certain, it wasn't england





Rockhead said:


> Pfft our two matches were entertaining. We didn't put on a snorefest, aka England/Algeria. :side:


I wouldn't say anyone came out of the group looking great. I wouldn't say the States were the best at all.

The only reason they topped the group was because they ragged a goal against us, the only goal we've given away so far thanks to Knob Green. We've not looked like getting beaten where USA's first half against Slovenia was shocking, far worse than we've ever played. They only just got out of jail yesterday too. I'm not saying we were the best team in the group, but if you look at America's performances, you'll realise they weren't good either.

We should've beaten them, and would've done if it wasn't for Green's mistake and misses from both Heskey & Wright-Phillips. The only other chance they had was the Altidore one. We didn't play well by any means but we still should've beaten them. They looked a complete mess against Slovenia in the first half. Credit to them though they pulled it back in the second half.

Anyway, roll on Sunday. It's not a great German side and I'd rather have had Ghana who still haven't scored from open play yet, but hey ho. If we play like we did yesterday then we've got a real shout. Klose coming back isn't ideal. Saying that, if our big players turn up and play like they can, we should win. Whether they do or not is a different story.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

I hate the 'goals scored' rule, it should just go to goal difference and then penalties/drawing of lots.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Drawing lots should be avoided if there is any way around it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Come on New Zealand. It would be absolutely amazing if they could pull out a win against Paraguay.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Paraguay have looked good. Doubt NZ could pull anything off although I would mark huge if they could.

New Zealand's best chance is to hope for a double draw and either get a higher scoring draw (1-1) or luck out on drawing lots against Italy. Really want Italy gone. Unfortunately a draw will probably see them through unless NZ can pull off a result against Paraguay.

Doubt I will watch Group F, only got 3 hours sleep this afternoon and didn't sleep at all last night. Denmark/Japan will be the match I am most interested in today.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Come on Slovakia knock out them Italians

And Bring on the dirty Germans.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> I wouldn't say anyone came out of the group looking great. I wouldn't say the States were the best at all.


If the USA weren't the best team in the group, then who were? It certainly wasn't us. We played well in only one game.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

USA was by far the best in the group, They played better then us


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Gilardino isn't starting, thank god, I hope he never plays for Italy again.



Glad to see they went with Pepe, Iaquinta and Di Natale up front, these guys worked with each other at Udinese.



EDIT: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

Please hold to this Slovakia. Italy have had no urgency to do anything in the first 25 minutes, and haven't closed down well enough. Well deserved goal.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Italy are in all kinds of doo doo now.

I'm sat watching this with my Italian mate. He's just stormed off into the kitchen shouting a stream of Italian invective.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Slovaks in front  If they win they qualify.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Fuck - that is one bad cut.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

.BD said:


> Slovaks in front  If they win they qualify.


Unless NZ win, and depending on goal difference.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Italians are in a spot of bother now. A draw will probably get them through though unfortunately.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Beautiful volley, shame it was wide. That would have been one of the goals of the tournament so far.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I think I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

C'mon Slovakia!


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

What's the score in the italy/slovakia game


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Speedyt1991 said:


> What's the score in the italy/slovakia game


Slovakia are leading 1-0.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> Slovakia are leading 1-0.


OH FUCK YES! keep the lead slovakia!!! Send these cheating ....s on the plain home!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

SaveUS.Pirlo


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Nightmare_SE said:


> SaveUS.Pirlo


Italy will take their cheating arse's home. and will practice diving once again for the next 4 years


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Italy will take their cheating arse's home. and will practice diving once again for the next 4 years


Uh huh, why do you have to be an asshole about this?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Come on NZ. Plz plz plz get a goal.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd love to see Italy go out. Not because I dislike them in anyway, I just like to see the underdog prevail.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

What's the NZ/? game scoring? 

And what do NZ need to get themselves a ticket to the next round?


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

2-0!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh this is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That's got to be it for Italy. An embarrassing display all throughout, this is almost if not just as bad as France.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

So which two out of this group go into the next round? 

What does NZ need to seal themselves a spot, if they haven't already?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

DAMMIT why are Slovakia 2-0 up? Not because I want to see Italy do well, far from it, but because I decided to watch the crazy-long Wimbledon tennis match instead. Oh, who am I kidding, it'll still be on tomorrow, I'm watching the Italians cry.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

What is the score of Paraguay/NZ?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

HarlemHeat said:


> So which two out of this group go into the next round?
> 
> What does NZ need to seal themselves a spot, if they haven't already?


Right now its Paraguay and Slovakia threw to the next round. 

New Zeeland has to score against Paraguay, its currently 0-0


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

its 0-0 till now


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> What is the score of Paraguay/NZ?


0-0 ten minutes to go give or take overtime

oh ok, come'on New Zeeland score and get to the next round...


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Here comes the Italian theatrics.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

2-1 now!


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh FUCK the hell off, Italian. He didn't punch you, he pulled you out of the way, and you went down like you'd been shot. Filthy cheater. Yellow card is right.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone but Italy to get through... I am sure they will pull out all the stops' like diving and etc. like they did with us in 06.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

FUCKing wow


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Italy get one goal back


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Bloody hell... 2-2... I give them props for a good comeback. But jesus christ.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

God damn


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

N ogoal.... thank god.

Edit/ Flicking ever second back and forth between both games... good try by NZ, very close.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

omg... is it 2-2 italy game?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Speedyt1991 said:


> omg... is it 2-2 italy game?


No, it was offside.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Speedyt1991 said:


> omg... is it 2-2 italy game?


No I think it was called an offside if I am not mistaken and still 2-1


*3 - 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITALY GO HOME*


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

no its 2-1 still


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

3-1 Slovakia!!!!

Italy is OUT!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Goodbye Italy!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Good stuff Slovakia.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

The current standings in the group are. 

Slovakia
Parugay
NZ
Italy 

NZ need a goal within four or five minutes to make it through. I hope they get it. 

Italy need three within that time to make it through... not going to happen.

*IT's funny how so many people here want to see Italy go home*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That was a great finish straight over the keeper, and nestling in. That signifies the fall of Italy right here. Disgraceful that Italy performed well for only these last ten minutes or so.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

New Zeeland is pushing, but I doubt they will get one in. 
Paraguay is doing a good job of making the time go. 

Just overtime left.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Both 06 finalists out :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Great Entertainment, first france now italy what a world cup.


What a fucking goal, why wasn't quagliarella starting over that useless Ianquinta


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Its not over yet! Dear me, what drama.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

This game is crazy


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Italy scores! 3-2. What a game!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone else think that bald Fabio Cannavaro slightly resembles Randy Orton?




WWE_TNA said:


> What a fucking goal, why wasn't quagliarella starting over that useless Ianquinta


More to the point, where the hell is Antonio Cassano? Left at home by Lippi.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

What an amazing last ten minutes!!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

New Zeeland-Paraguay 0-0. Just ended.

NZ is out.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Bye Italy*


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Slovakian player blatently dives to waste time...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ColeStar said:


> Anyone else think that bald Fabio Cannavaro slightly resembles Randy Orton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Cassano should have went and Quagi and Pazzini should start over Ianquinta and Di Natale


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

bye bye italia.
I love that slovakia are using the italians own dirty tactics against them :lmao


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Whats the time in the italy slov game???


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I always hate this. Everyone starts to feel a LOT of pain during overtime.I wished the ref would just drag the fuckers off the field and they can cry there, let the others play.

But nooo, just when they are gonna get escorted off the field they somehow feel better again.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> Slovakian player blatently dives to waste time...


an italian has never done that


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Glad tt see them out*


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Thrilling second half there.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Arrivederci Italy! Anyone else and I'd feel sorry for them but I'm enjoying watching them cry.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Is it all over in the italy game yet or not?


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Now I guess Buffon can go off and get that back surgery he needs.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Whats the time in the italy slov game???


Just ended, 3-2 to Slovenia.



Silent Alarm said:


> an italian has never done that


I know, but I found it really funny.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Man what a second half. Italians really should have put a few more in (especially that last one ahahahaha) but full credit to the Slovaks who were excellent until they began to choke near the end. Their defence is very shaky, but what an effort to take out the Italians.

Parguay/NZ looked pretty dull from what I saw. Paston made some great saves again. Expected more from Paraguay. NZ did well to get three draws in an encouraging WC effort.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

It's over 3-2

Great last ten minutes, overal best game of the cup so far imo.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's their own fault for been so poor vs NZ and Paraguay, just like France it's time for a new era and new players to come through, instead of relying on the oldies so to speak, shame would have like to seen italy vs Holland.

On france did not feel bad for them one bit.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Well done Slovakia*


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

I Am so glad to see the italians go home.. Bye Bye cheats.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Maybe Spain is next :side:*


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm happy that England is not as bad as Italy and France.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hopefully Japan can knock them Danes out, even if they don't Paraguay will beat Denmark


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*England/Germany game will be interesting.*


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Ha! The Italian's get what they deserve!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The shocking news in this game was Italy recieving 3 gools from Slovakia!*


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Apparently, NEVER in the history of the World Cup have the two finalists from the previous tournament gone out in the group stage, including the times when the runners-up didn't qualify. Blimey.

Bye bye to Italy. They played some nice football at times, but they didn't get the job done, and their diving at times made me sick. So cheerio, and good luck to Paraguay and Slovakia, though it would have been nice to see New Zealand in the next round. Ah well, they were undefeated in the World Cup, that must mean something.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I marked so hard for the 3rd Slovak goal. I don't know if that was the best match so far, but that was definitely the best half so far for the sheer drama. Wasn't expecting that game to be anywhere near as entertaining, competitive or free-flowing.

Slovakia have the Netherlands in the R16 who were much more impressive than the Italians. Paraguay will face either Japan or Denmark. Paraguay looked really good I thought in the first two rounds, but pretty uninspired in the sections I watched from their NZ encounter. That will be a tight matchup either way I feel. If Paraguay cannot get past a team ranked around 80 in the world, they will definitely struggle with Japan.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

great match 3-2 and now both finalist of 2006 are out


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

i'm just so happy that Italy are gone... it's a day to celebrate


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Brazils route to the final seems to be getting a little easier. I was hoping Italy would pull it off but sadly not, Slovaks deserved it.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

The majority of that Italian team will probably retire now, they should do anyway. Mario Balotelli will come & save the day..


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Love for Mario come in and save italy in the future ooohhh how the facist fans would hate that which is probably 70-80% of them


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The last goal from Slovakia was class though, as was the last Italian goal.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Fully expect Denmark to beat Japan tonight. They've impressed me a lot so far, just need to cut out passing it around casually in defence.

Holland/Cameroon doesn't really matter.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Jonn said:


> The majority of that Italian team will probably retire now, they should do anyway. Mario Balotelli will come & save the day..





WWE_TNA said:


> Love for Mario come in and save italy in the future ooohhh how the facist fans would hate that which is probably 70-80% of them


He's got to start playing regularly for Inter first...

There are a lot of good young Italian players who are not getting enough minutes at their clubs. Sebastian Giovinco is another example.

Hopefully this situation will herald a changing of the guard. Lippi has been far too stubborn about his selection policy.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Poor performance from Italy, but they'll be back next time. A new generation of Italians will come out of this stronger, and I must say despite his mistakes Marcelo Lippi is a class act, taking full responsibility.

The Italian bows out fairly, and that sets him apart from a certain Raymond Domenech.

Wouldn't call the Italians cheaters, any more than any other team at this tournament. Plenty of play acting on display from most of the teams, only the De Rossi was able to fall *in* the box. But the tint of my glasses is a bit weird at times.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah major props to Lippi for taking full responsibility.

And yeah I agree with you GunnerMuse about the "cheaters" thing. Almost every major side are divers, from Portugal to Germany to France, to me it just seems a lot of people are just still bitter over the Grosso thing in the Australia match.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

ColeStar said:


> He's got to start playing regularly for Inter first...
> 
> There are a lot of good young Italian players who are not getting enough minutes at their clubs. Sebastian Giovinco is another example.
> 
> Hopefully this situation will herald a changing of the guard. Lippi has been far too stubborn about his selection policy.


That was impossible under Mourinho though but his clearly got alot of talent & would've surely done better than Gilardino & Iaquinta who had a terrible season at Juve. Not sure whether he'll stay at Inter, knowing Benitez he'll probably bring N'Gog from Liverpool & play him instead.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Lovely free kick from Honda!


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Holy shit...what a free kick.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That might be the best goal of the tournament. Finally some set piece goals coming. Japan can take this, I hope they do.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Another GOLAZO

2-0.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I've been proved wrong yet again. Credit to whoever teachs Japan free-kicks!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Set piece kings. Honda didn't even have to take this one. Wow, Denmark are nearly done, and Japan didn't even have to go into the box to do it.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I think they must of fired Teddy Long early cause he's reffing in the Japan game.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Probably they learned from Nakamura, the guy was a god in free kicks in his prime.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Come on Japan.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

HT: 2-0

After the 2 goals, Japan completely outplayed Denmark.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If Japan go through which is likely they will cause Paraguay a ton of problems, that should be a very close game.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

If Paraguay fouls near their area like the Danes are doing right now, then yes.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Holy Shit, that was about to be the Goal of the WC.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

hahahaha horrible freekick from that smug bastard


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Rigobert Song looks as cool as Abel Xavier.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Japan have some pretty good players, i expected them and south korea to make the knockout rounds but i'm really impressed with Japan such a solid outfit.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

I love the double standars, mainly on this forum.

Every team dives, and every team cheats, Luis Fabiano blatant handball wasn't critiziced, and nobody said anything about Cahill handball against Serbia, but if an Italian do something everyone is all over it.

Everybody calling the italians, cheating fucks and all, but for example, the slovaks were diving to lose time, and nobody here says anything.

Plus the slovak keeper should have been sent off, and Quagliarella wasn't offside, and that would have put Italy on the second round.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

boooooo fuckoff ref


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NZ did well. You did your country proud boys.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

YESSS!!! well done Japan


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Stunning play from Japan, they deserve to go through tbh. A much different side to the one that England beat a few weeks ago.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Honda is the surprise of this WC.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wonder how long before City bid for Honda.

Harry might go after Honda for Spurs.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Woooo! New Zealand! 3rd in their pool! 1-Up from the World Champs!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Honda has been excellent. Won't be surprised if a couple big teams keep an eye on him to try and sign after the WC is over.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

djmaza said:


> I love the double standars, mainly on this forum.
> 
> Every team dives, and every team cheats, Luis Fabiano blatant handball wasn't critiziced, and nobody said anything about Cahill handball against Serbia, but if an Italian do something everyone is all over it.
> 
> ...


Although decisions have been given in the past, it's only handball if the contact is judged to have been avoidable. Cahill's handball was unavoidable and therefore wasnt given.

Both the Italians and Slovak's were guilty of being theatrical, but Italy have always been the masters of it. Quagliarella was offside. Just. Both teams could of had players sent off. 

I think the Officials did a fantastic job considering what they had to deal with.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## NoWordsNoPain (Oct 9, 2006)

Go Portugal!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor Italians. 

The second half was extremely dramatic, and there were some controversial calls. I didn't think Quagliarella was offside but I'll have to watch the highlights. Fabio Cannovaro is one of my favorite captains and he did exit the world cup with all the dignity in the world. You don't often get a chance to say this about a superpower country in this game, but Italy really showed heart in that match. Really inspiring game of football.

I like Slovakia too and they did all they can to make sure they go through. All around, great story.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Jon Dahl Tomasson proved he's way past it yesterday. He kept running behind defence and getting the ball away from the markers, but just couldn't finish. He works hard, but clearly he's not good enough anymore. Bendtner was disappointing, once high balls were out of the equation he couldn't seem to impact a game at all.

Credit to Japan, as long as their backline doesn't suffer a repeat performance of the first 20 minutes against Paraguay, they have a good chance of progressing.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Italy scoring against NZ off a blatant dive and the sheer amount of obvious dives they have performed this world cup (including ones where they weren't even TOUCHED) is the reason nobody likes them. Glad to see them go.

Watched Japan/Denmark, pretty good game. Glad to see Japan go through after that performance. Honda played extremely well and Japan will really test Paraguay. Great free kicks, but the first one at least could have been stopped by a better goalkeeper. Danes should have scored at least one more, but didn't capitalise and didn't deserve the win. Other match gave an expected result, but the Netherlands will run up against stiffer competition starting now.

On the Italy match, it was well officiated under the circumstances. The Italian's first goal should have been disallowed really, and their disallowed one was marginal but correct.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pretty amazing that New Zealand finished with more points than Italy.

I can't believe NZ didn't lose. Who would have predicted that on June 10th?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Really hope both Chile and Spain get through today. But those damn Swiss will no doubt foil that plan.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

The games today should be of great quality, Spain/Chile, Brazil/Portugal and a possible good game from Ivory Coast/North Korea.

However, I expect Brazil to be far more laid back, and just intend on getting through their game with the least possible casualties.

Spain/Chile will be a classic encounter. I expect Switzerland to defeat Honduras, so Spain need to win to qualify, while Chile only needs a draw.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Cannot wait for England v Germany on Sunday. We go down the pub for every game, and the atmospheres are amazing. On Wednesday when we played Slovenia, a lot of work places finished early for the game. Then there were the ones watching it at their desk at work or skiving for the day. Schools apparently stopped and showed screenings. Seems the whole country comes to a stand still. What is it like in your countries during the World Cup?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I like Italy, even though they sent Germany packing four years ago.

Hoping for Portugal to topple Brazil but not holding my breath.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

We can beat germany if we get on our A game.. i mean come on.. if serbia can beat germany, and australia can beat serbia, then we can surely beat germany


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Unless Germany also brings their A-Game :/


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Germany didn't have their A game against Serbia. 

In that match Podolski had around 8 shots with hardly any on target. Germany should win quiet comfortably I'd think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

England are more than capable of beating Germany and should beat them, that's not to say they will, but it's hardly an 'out there' prediction.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> England are more than capable of beating Germany *and should beat them*, that's not to say they will, but it's hardly an 'out there' prediction.


disagree with that. but the rest i agree with.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Brazil better put the hurt on Portugal today, I really wanna see a hammering. Someone needs to shut Socrates' pessimistic, interfering mouth.

As for England v Germany, I really don't know what I expect to happen, but if we beat them then I can see us going far in the tournament...


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Kinda hilarious how all the poms were like "yeah we are gunna get ....d by the Germans even if we qualify" and now that you have qualified, i'ts a feeling that you are going to win and go far into the tournament. It is tight to call, but my money is on the Germans. Other than against Slovenia, who were hardly defensive stalwarts, England have looked flat in attack.

Gunna call it now - Swiss draw with Honduras. Spain still need to get over Chile to guarantee qualification which will be tough. Would be a shock to see Spain gone now, but their attack looked a lot more creative against Honduras and will hopefully continue against Chile. I expect this to be a very good game with a lot on the line.

Portgual/Brazil should be great. Brazil will probably take it, but it wouldn't surprise me to see Portugal come out on top especially if Brazil are missing players. Both teams have already qualified, a Portugal win would see them top the group. Topping the group will probably be the best result, but not necessarily.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

.BD said:


> Kinda hilarious how all the poms were like "yeah we are gunna get ....d by the Germans even if we qualify" and now that you have qualified, i'ts a feeling that you are going to win and go far into the tournament.


I certainly never said that, many of my more hysterical compatriots expressed that sort of sentiment though. 

It would be a shame to go out in the Round of 16, because that would indicate a regression, having gone out in the quarters in both of the last two World Cups. I really feel as if we've moved forward, not backwards.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

many of the more nonsensical English poster this thread attracts for the world cup have made over elaborate predictions, but even those have been few and far between, with none of them reaching the level of hilarity brought into this thread buy the majority of Aussies, with a few notable exceptions.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If we hit goal scoring form aka Rooney and keep it tight at the back like we have we should beat the germans, they have not looked solid at the back and rely alot on that turk Ozil. only thing i am worried about is penalties and if carra starts over upson.

The Germans ain't that good serbia proved that and ghana had the chance to beat them, i don't know why people keep praising them maybe they have only watched the game vs Aussie.

But Lamps, Stevie and Wazza have to perform


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

I think we've moved backwards because we're still talking about the same issues that were making the headlines during the last 2 major tournaments. Who's our #1 goalkeeper? Can Lampard & Gerrard play together? Still havn't got the left midfield position sorted out, etc. Sure we've got a much improved Rooney but that's about it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the fact remains, we've got so far and two of the best players haven't even started playing yet, the player picked as the most important one in the squad has barely made an impact, which could be seen as either a positive that he's still to have his moment, or a worry, depending on your viewpoint. in truth the team is only warming up, it's a matter of them waking up for sunday which is important. or just doing enough to get by again, which in all honesty no one would complain about.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gerrard needs to be behind rooney with lamps coming from deep, barry holding and cole and milner on the wings.

But i'm expecting the same starting 11 that played slovenia.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Gerrard's position is the absolute key to England's success. Play him on the left and we have problems.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> If we hit goal scoring form aka Rooney and keep it tight at the back like we have we should beat the germans, they have not looked solid at the back and rely alot on that turk Ozil. only thing i am worried about is penalties and if carra starts over upson.
> 
> But Lamps, Stevie and Wazza have to perform


lot of ifs there son.

based on form, Germany will beat England.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Honestly the only teams that worry me are the south americans, but germany can easily beat us they are a decent outfit but nothing special.

If we keep improving and create chances we should edge a 2-1 or 1-0 win.

Plus no france, italy or germans will be in the semi finals, good times


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Argentina need to worry about Mexico more than they do England, they could very easily fuck that up.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If mexico beat Argie and germans beat england, it might aswell be handed to Brazil. i would hate for brazil to win it if we go out, i will be praying for a spain win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

this world cup should have taught you nothing is ever that straight forward.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Role Model said:


> this world cup should have taught you nothing is ever that straight forward.


Except United or Chelsea winning the prem.

watch someone else win it now i have said that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Club football is different to International football though.

For me, Germany are slight favourites against England.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Except United or Chelsea winning the prem.
> 
> watch someone else win it now i have said that.


Heeeeeeeere's... BLACKPOOL! 

Today should be good, imo. Brazil/Portugal could be quite fun to watch, but I fancy Ivory Coast/Korea to be a more fast-paced game, imo. Spain/Chile will be very interesting later, but I couldn't care less for Switzerland/Honduras.

Brazil, Portugal, Spain and Chile to go through, tbh.

As for Sunday, if we play like we did against Slovenia, we have a chance. We played some really great football at times, and if we can neutralise Ozil, we are definitely in with a shout. When he's out of the equation, a lot of Germany's creative ideas in attack dry up, and based on how we played last time out, I'm probably a lot more optimistic than most England fans are.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Atmosphere in the pub on sunday is gonna be ridiculous with alot of tension thrown in aswell. if we lose it will be my worst football year ever. But i'm 80% confident we will win.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

In my eyes Germany look overhyped this tournament for me. They beat Australia 4-0, but Australia were looking extremely weak before the World Cup. In Australia's pre-tournament game which took place in South Africa about a week before the start of the tournament they got beat 3-1 by USA.

Alright Germany looked good with 10 men against Serbia, but they couldn't get the goal. Also first half against Ghana, Ghana had many good chances its just that Asamoah Gyan is one of the biggest wasters I've ever seen. I thought the same about Gyan in the 2006 World Cup.

I know the whole point is to win the games however possible, but a game against England is never a walkover for Germany. Even when England look shit they rarely get thrashed in major tournaments.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

RizoRiz said:


> In my eyes Germany look overhyped this tournament for me. They beat Australia 4-0, but Australia were looking extremely weak before the World Cup. In Australia's pre-tournament game which took place in South Africa about a week before the start of the tournament they got beat 3-1 by USA.


um, we also beat Denmark and New Zealand in warmup games as well as drawing 1-1 with Ghana despite having 10 men and beat Serbia as well


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Melvisboy said:


> Heeeeeeeere's... BLACKPOOL!
> 
> Today should be good, imo. Brazil/Portugal could be quite fun to watch, but I fancy Ivory Coast/Korea to be a more fast-paced game, imo. Spain/Chile will be very interesting later, but I couldn't care less for Switzerland/Honduras.
> 
> Brazil, Portugal, Spain and Chile to go through, tbh.


Yep same here, although I think Spain might be in for a tough evening against Chile. Switzerland probably go in to their game as favourites to beat Honduras, and if that does indeed happen, Spain would have to beat Chile, who have looked pretty solid so far. It won't be easy for Spain by any means, but if they play to anything like their full potential, you have to fancy them.

Don't be too surprised if they fail to beat Chile and Switzerland win to sneak through. With the way this tournament's gone so far, anything's possible. If Spain ended up finishing second, the prospect of them playing Brazil in the next round with us playing Germany makes me sick when you see some of the teams left in parts of the draw. One of Uruguay, USA, Ghana or South Korea will be in the semis. Hopefully it's Uruguay as they've got through a tricky group unbeaten and with two wins to their name. Their striking options are frightening too. They might be possible dark horses this tournament.



Melvisboy said:


> As for Sunday, if we play like we did against Slovenia, we have a chance. We played some really great football at times, and if we can neutralise Ozil, we are definitely in with a shout. When he's out of the equation, a lot of Germany's creative ideas in attack dry up, and based on how we played last time out, I'm probably a lot more optimistic than most England fans are.


When you look at Germany's best players compared to ours, it's a big difference. The problem we have is that some of ours like Gerrard are played out of position and that Germany play without fear. I think it's all going to come down to whether our big guns turn up or not. If so, I think we'll win. If not, we could be in trouble.

If we were leaking goals or looking suspect at the back, I'd be concerned. Terry was immense the other night, albeit against an average Slovenian attack. This will be tougher for sure, but I don't see Germany beating us comfortably at all.

*Edit:* Just noticed this reading back.



ColeStar said:


> If the USA weren't the best team in the group, then who were? It certainly wasn't us. We played well in only one game.


I didn't say we were. I said no one came out of it with much credit. How many good games did USA have? We were the better team against them. It was close I admit but we looked more likely to win the game, and had it not been for Green we would've won. They were a fucking mess against Slovenia in the first half, something we've never been defensively in any of our games.

I'd say the teams were very similar and the only reason people are saying USA were the better team because we've underachieved and they've managed to finish top which they wouldn't have expected to.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

RizoRiz said:


> In my eyes Germany look overhyped this tournament for me. They beat Australia 4-0, but Australia were looking extremely weak before the World Cup. In Australia's pre-tournament game which took place in South Africa about a week before the start of the tournament they got beat 3-1 by USA.


We made a lot of coaching errors in that game against Germany. While the offside trap was a decent idea, we just didn't have the defenders who were good enough. Plus starting some guys like Garcia and not Bresciano was a joke, plus the Cahill red card put is in a very bad position. Germany still tore us apart though, but we made it fairly easy for them with some poor decisions and slack defending.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Reference to Germany's games? Look at England's performances, they've been absolutely awful. Not only in regards to winning, but they've been an absolute bore to sit through.

Germans had a fantastic performance against Australia (who were possibly the second best team in the group). The Serbia game suffered from ridiculous referee decisions all around and Germans did control the majority of the match, even with ten men. Like I said, Ozil's goal scoring ability has always been a question mark, but I'm willing to bet that he's gained tremendous confidence after his shot last game. If England want to 'neutralize' him, then they'll need 2-3 defenders marking him pretty much any time the ball is past the half-line. Podolski, Lahm and Klose can handle goals w/o Ozil too. So yeah, it will be extremely difficult.

As for the quality of players, I'd easily take the Germans over England.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Does anyone else find the fact Sergio Busquests playing for Spain, let alone Barcelona, to be slightly baffling? He's never really impressed me and surely Spain have a better option in midfield than him?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Reference to Germany's games? Look at England's performances, they've been absolutely awful. Not only in regards to winning, but they've been an absolute bore to sit through.
> 
> Germans had a fantastic performance against Australia (who were possibly the second best team in the group). The Serbia game suffered from ridiculous referee decisions all around and Germans did control the majority of the match, even with ten men. Like I said, Ozil's goal scoring ability has always been a question mark, but I'm willing to bet that he's gained tremendous confidence after his shot last game. If England want to 'neutralize' him, then they'll need 2-3 defenders marking him pretty much any time the ball is past the half-line. *Podolski*, Lahm and *Klose* can handle goals w/o Ozil too. So yeah, it will be extremely difficult.
> 
> As for the quality of players, I'd easily take the Germans over England.


5 goals between them in the league all season. If you're relying on a full back like Lahm for goals, then that's hardly ideal.

Germany as a team have been better than us, but they were playing against 10 men of Australia when they scored the last two goals. They were good without that advantage anyway, but they couldn't score Serbia and didn't look that great against Ghana. It was a great strike for Ozil, no doubt.

To say Germany have more quality players is insane. The only problem is our players don't do it on the big stage.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> The only problem is our players don't do it on the big stage.


and yet every Pom thinks they're going to blitzkrig the Germans b/c "we have such quality players". Fact is England have been garbage, their star players have been shit and the Germans have been on form and are quality tournament players.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The problem is, if your players don't perform, it doesn't matter how much star presence you have. Just see Italy and France, both with some big name players but played rather poorly. Unless England's big names do perform, they'll be in a spot of bother


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> the fact remains, we've got so far and two of the best players haven't even started playing yet, the player picked as the most important one in the squad has barely made an impact, which could be seen as either a positive that he's still to have his moment, or a worry, depending on your viewpoint. in truth the team is only warming up, it's a matter of them waking up for sunday which is important. or just doing enough to get by again, which in all honesty no one would complain about.


Spot on Benjamin.

I am 50-50 on Sunday. Anything after that win to get us out of the group is a bonus and every team from now is going to be a big team. We're just extending our execution.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

The real problem with England is that we have no Arsenal players in the team. Every fool knows that had Theo Walcott been selected then we wouldn't come out of the group with 9 points. Kieran Gibbs was also an essential pick as left-back cover. It's not a coincidence that our player of the tournament so far is an ex-Gooner.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Role Model said:


> *England are more than capable of beating Germany and should beat them*, that's not to say they will, but it's hardly an 'out there' prediction.


So the faith is restored, eh?

Alan Shearer seems to be right. For England either the team is brilliant, or utter rubbish.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

RizoRiz said:


> In my eyes Germany look overhyped this tournament for me. They beat Australia 4-0, but Australia were looking extremely weak before the World Cup. In Australia's pre-tournament game which took place in South Africa about a week before the start of the tournament they got beat 3-1 by USA..


Schwarzer says hi. He didn't concede 1 goal in qualifications.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Renegade™;8555889 said:


> Does anyone else find the fact Sergio Busquests playing for Spain, let alone Barcelona, to be slightly baffling? He's never really impressed me and surely Spain have a better option in midfield than him?


It's just like Senna in 2008 though only I think Busquets uses the ball alot better & can pick a pass. I'd still rather have Fabregas for the national team but I can understand why he starts for Barca definitely (it's a step-up from Yaya Toure anyway who I don't rate at all).


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

GunnerMuse said:


> So the faith is restored, eh?
> 
> Alan Shearer seems to be right. For England either the team is brilliant, or utter rubbish.


faith is still pretty low. i doubt the team will reach its potential and do what it's capable of, which is a shame, but part of the English way.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nige™;8555890 said:


> 5 goals between them in the league all season.


Yeah, b/c that matters 



> If you're relying on a full back like Lahm for goals, then that's hardly ideal.


What are you talking about? Lahm can shift from defence to offence better than Ashely Cole does on his best days. I didn't mention guys like Muller and Khedira b/c they're completely unpredictable on what they do, mostly b/c they haven't been the most frequent sight on grand stages.

Also, don't know how I missed Shweinsteiger tho.



> Germany as a team have been better than us, but they were playing against 10 men of Australia when they scored the last two goals. They were good without that advantage anyway, but they couldn't score Serbia and didn't look that great against Ghana. It was a great strike for Ozil, no doubt.


I admit they didn't look great against Ghana. Here's why. Podolski, lacking confidence, was left to hover in the midcard, even falling back so Lahm could retain longer spurs at the attacking line. He did alright in his spot but his power was pretty much wasted there. No Klose obv. Cacau is good but not great. Besides superior speed to boast about, he has nothing over Klose. Boateng was played for mindgames over the dependable Badstuber. Mindgames didn't work obviously as the German Boateng seemed less focused than the Ghanaian one. Not saying that he's a bad defender. Actually, I'd prefer to play Boateng over Badstuber in the next game b/c of his ability to absorb greater blows.

Podolski, more often than not, seems lost w/o Klose and Ozil, not bent on scoring, had no one left to make play for. Serbia game was played well but Podolski blew it there. He should be back to good form in the Round of 16.



> To say Germany have more quality players is insane. The only problem is our players don't do it on the big stage.


I'm not talking about players who are _supposed_ to be good.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Germany should cruise pass England BUT I wouldn't really call it over yet. If Switzerland can beat Spain, then a team of England's caliber can surely beat Germany. It just looks unlikely because of England's poor run as of late.

Looking forward to Chile/Spain. Brazil/Portugal won't be that exciting because more or less both teams qualify no matter what. Unless there is a nine-goal swing elsewhere, which I don't see happening.

I want Brazil vs. Spain in the second round. Make it happen!!!!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

England will get hammered. 3-0 at least. Germany will rip them apart. England only just scraped through a mediocre group.

Today's prediction

Brazil 2 - 1 Portugal

Ivory coast 3 North Korea 1


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Jonn said:


> It's just like Senna in 2008 though only I think Busquets uses the ball alot better & can pick a pass. I'd still rather have Fabregas for the national team but I can understand why he starts for Barca definitely (it's a step-up from Yaya Toure anyway who I don't rate at all).


Seydou Keita is better than both of them in my opinion.

Also, Senna is an excellent passer.


Time for Seleção versus Selecção.

COME ON BRASIL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I hope this match lives up to expectations! Sadly enough I dreamt that I woke up late and checked the score - it was 3-3.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Renegade™ said:


> Does anyone else find the fact Sergio Busquests playing for Spain, let alone Barcelona, to be slightly baffling? He's never really impressed me and surely Spain have a better option in midfield than him?


His best asset is his acting. He makes De Rossi seem like a Hollywood extra.



Role Model said:


> faith is still pretty low. i doubt the team will reach its potential and do what it's capable of, which is a shame, but part of the English way.


That's the way of most teams dude, unfulfilled potential isn't English-exclusive. Spain knew that for several decades.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

So Ivory Coast just need... 7 goals?


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Edit: That was a good chance by Nilmar and a good save by Eduardo


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Come on Tiago you can dive better than that. :no:

Anyone notice there's a Diving Stat in the World Cup video game?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

perucho1990 said:


> Edit: That was a good chance by Nilmar and a good save by Eduardo


sneaky edit. i saw you baging out Nilmar 

Ivory Coast need 6 more and for Brazil to get 1


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Great save by Eduardo earlier. Game has become a lot more interesting after a pretty dull opening. Don't mind the yellow card for the dive, but at least there was something of a push there (take note Italy).


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Someone is gonna get sent off at this rate.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

i'm never been this nervous in my life, this squad doesn't deserve to be eliminated in the 1st round but you never really know in football.

now to a bbq to get drunk so i can celebrate or drown my sorrow


VAMOS CHILE CARAJO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

7 yellows in the brazil/portugal game, 0 in the PRK/Ivory Coast match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Game is meh.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I heard Ivory Coast could have easily been 6 up already in the first half. Imagine that..

Portugal/Brazil hasn't really been memorable. Been a lot of yellows, and about two good chances. Hopefully the second half produces something worthy.

Chile/Spain later on should be great.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Both games are meh, but atleast there's some goals in Ivory Coast/North Korea. Brazil/Portugal has been boring as fuck for the most part.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

With all these cards, you have to wonder if Portugal will substitute C.Ronaldo since all he needs is a yellow card and he could possibly miss an epic battle against Spain.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

ColeStar said:


> Seydou Keita is better than both of them in my opinion.


Wasn't even talking about him though but I'd probably agree.



ColeStar said:


> Also, Senna is an excellent passer.


Didn't say he wasn't.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

chile/spain should be the highlight of the day


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh..*


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Please... let's get a goal and beat these clowns. The thought of failing to beat Portugal is seriously stressing me out right now.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

If Portugal lose and IC win, do IC go through? Either way I want Portugal to lose...:side:


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

NJ88 said:


> If Portugal lose and IC win, do IC go through? Either way I want Portugal to lose...:side:


No, as things stand right now the goal difference is just too great for IC to go through.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I don't enjoy this game at all.*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

That looked like Zack Ryder's Zack Attack, lol.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> If Portugal lose and IC win, do IC go through? Either way I want Portugal to lose...:side:


if brazil wins 1-0, they have to win 8-0. so its highly unlikely


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

What a shit game, why did I waste my time watching this?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

This was quite possibly Brazil's worst played game I have ever seen.

Or maybe it's cause they have won the World Cup five times and are almost never eliminated in the opening rounds and go to the finals, then people expect so much from them which puts a lot of pressure on their shuolders.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> um, we also beat Denmark and New Zealand in warmup games as well as drawing 1-1 with Ghana despite having 10 men and beat Serbia as well


You could have something to say for all those teams though. Danish media have been saying its their "worst team for 20 years", New Zealand have got two draws against teams that have under-performed. Slovakia looked useless in the games against Paraguay and New Zealand, and nothing needs to be said for Italy. Paraguay just cruised the last game against New Zealand. Ghana have possibly wasted more chances than anyone outside possibly Argentina. Serbia have been massive under-achievers the last 2 World Cups.

I stand by saying Germany are over-hyped, its going to be an extremely close match. England looked much better against Slovenia and also wasted alot of chances. Ghana played well and looked the better side in the first half against Germany, again can't score for shit seeing as their 2 goals in the World Cup have been penalties.

Guess we'll just have to wait till Sunday though.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

What a dire match.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Schwarzer says hi. He didn't concede 1 goal in qualifications.


Tell him I said well done for keeping clean sheets against the likes of Uzbekistan and Iraq.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Horrible match in every way. I know both teams already had a relatively secure spot, but come on that was a pain to watch. I'm sure Spain/Chile will be great with the urgency of advancing at stake.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

RizoRiz said:


> You could have something to say for all those teams though. Danish media have been saying its their "worst team for 20 years", New Zealand have got two draws against teams that have under-performed. Slovakia looked useless in the games against Paraguay and New Zealand, and nothing needs to be said for Italy. Paraguay just cruised the last game against New Zealand. Ghana have possibly wasted more chances than anyone outside possibly Argentina. *Serbia have been massive under-achievers the last 2 World Cups.*
> 
> I stand by saying Germany are over-hyped, its going to be an extremely close match. England looked much better against Slovenia and also wasted alot of chances. Ghana played well and looked the better side in the first half against Germany, again can't score for shit seeing as their 2 goals in the World Cup have been penalties.
> 
> Guess we'll just have to wait till Sunday though.


b/c beating Germany is underachieving?

Germany are getting hyped but England have been trash so far in this WC so the Germans will be favourites and rightfully so. I expect them to take out England with ease. Not that i want them to but i just don't see England suddenly clicking and playing well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Tell him I said well done for keeping clean sheets against the likes of Uzbekistan and Iraq.


Which is harder than keeping them against the likes of Andorra and Kazhakstan?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Boring match.

Also, i am glad that Ivory Coast won a match!*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hahahahahaha some politicians in Italy have blamed "Luxury Immigrant" footballers the cause of their exit.

fucking italians


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Schwarzer says hi. He didn't concede 1 goal in qualifications.


yeah he did. One against each of Qatar, Iraq and Japan.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Love for it to be Spain/Brazil next round, personally think it will be portugal/spain and Brazil vs Chile or Swiss


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Hahahahahaha some politicians in Italy have blamed "Luxury Immigrant" footballers the cause of their exit.
> 
> fucking italians


Meh, the team is taking full responsibility, hell even I'm blaming the team. Whenever we got eliminated in the past there was always some excuse, and while you can name a dozen, I'm not, and neither is Lippi or his men.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Boring stuff from Brazil. At least Portugal tried to score a few times, Brazil didn't even really try and score. Having said that, I get the feeling that getting past the Portugese defence and Eduardo is going to prove a difficult challenge for whoever has them in the knockout stages. I should have known better than to watch an effectively dead rubber  Portugal won't mind finishing second considering it might well be less dangerous than finishing first pending results from group H.

Good to see Cote d'Ivoire get a win. Thought they might run riot after notching the first few goals. The North Korean defence imploded after Portugal got the first few, but looks like they held out. 

Chile/Spain is obviously going to be a lot better for numerous reasons (Chile's style, Spain need to win etc.)


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

If Chile hold out, I can see an all South American final four. I already have 3 South American teams penciled in for the semi finals.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Hahahahahaha some politicians in Italy have blamed "Luxury Immigrant" footballers the cause of their exit.
> 
> fucking italians


To be fair, that's not representative of all Italians. It was a Northern League politician who made that statement and the Northern League are notoriously hostile to immigrants. They use anything as an excuse to bash immigration, the World Cup exit is just a pretext for them to spew more hate.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ColeStar said:


> To be fair, that's not representative of all Italians. It was a Northern League politician who made that statement and the Northern League are notoriously hostile to immigrants. They use anything as an excuse to bash immigration, the World Cup exit is just a pretext for them to spew more hate.



Sounds like Nick "the gypsy twat" griffin and yeah i know it's not all italians but they are notorious for it throughout football and their culture. still the french and italians must be banging their heads against the wall how they both finished bottom. even more so since i had italy on to win the group that fucked me out of a bet win, but so did england and mexico so some bad betting from me.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

RizoRiz said:


> Tell him I said well done for keeping clean sheets against the likes of Uzbekistan and Iraq.


Tell Fulham and congratulate him on being an integral part of them making the Europa League final.



WWE_TNA said:


> Hahahahahaha some politicians in Italy have blamed "Luxury Immigrant" footballers the cause of their exit.
> 
> fucking italians


Yeah, wasn't that the Napoli president/chairman? Ridiculous statement. Every single player in their squad play in Italy. All except one that were in the running to make the squad play in Italy (minus Giuseppe Rossi of Villareal.)


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Renegade™ said:


> Which is harder than keeping them against the likes of Andorra and Kazhakstan?


Thats not really the point, cleansheets don't mean much considering we were beating Croatia 4-1, and Belarus 3-0. 

As I said England may look like trash, but we never get beaten easily by the bigger sides in tournaments. We looked absolutely shit in 2006 and Portugal still had a hard time beating us, we never just roll over we just never have the mentality to win these close matches.

I'm backing us to beat Germany, but after that I would be backing Argentina to beat us probably 2-0. Also Serbia did under-achieve, their team is very talented and they possibly have the best defence in the tournament. Getting one win over Germany might be a achievement if we were talking about Slovakia or New Zealand.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

RizoRiz said:


> Tell him I said well done for keeping clean sheets against the likes of Uzbekistan and Iraq.


Yeah, cause the Asian confederation is so shit. It's not like 50% of their representatives are have qualified for the second round of the World Cup, a higher percentage than Europe will get. Get your head out of your arse and look outside the square. All conquering England were praised to the heavens for qualifying well when their biggest competition came from The Ukraine, a team who couldn't even qualify over the woeful Greece in their play-off.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Whoever faces Brazil, I hope they send them packing. I've seen defensive teams, but these guys make the Greeks look enterprising.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Kizza said:


> Tell Fulham and congratulate him on being an integral part of them making the Europa League final.


He is an awesome goalkeeper, but I didn't really see how the the cleansheets in qualifiers were relevant.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Yeah, wasn't that the Napoli president/chairman? Ridiculous statement. Every single player in their squad play in Italy. All except one that were in the running to make the squad play in Italy (minus Giuseppe Rossi of Villareal.)


Nope, it was a politician. Here's the story for those interested.

http://www.breakingfootballnews.com...t-blamed-on-luxury-immigrant-footballers/4151


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

St. Stephen said:


> Yeah, cause the Asian confederation is so shit. It's not like 50% of their representatives are have qualified for the second round of the World Cup, a higher percentage than Europe will get. Get your head out of your arse and look outside the square. All conquering England were praised to the heavens for qualifying well when their biggest competition came from The Ukraine, a team who couldn't even qualify over the woeful Greece in their play-off.


Ok congratulations for keeping a cleansheet against Japan. Otherwise the gap was huge.

EDIT: Just to show you who Australia played in qualifiers, Qatar, Iraq and China in their first group stage. Then in the 2nd Japan, Bahrain, Qatar and Uzbekistan. Outside Japan I'd probably say Ukraine, Croatia and Belarus over those sides.

Plus How can you compare the percentage of Asian teams going through when 3 times more European teams qualified, that dosen't make sense. "Pull your head out" as you so eloquently told me to.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

RizoRiz said:


> Thats not really the point, cleansheets don't mean much considering we were beating Croatia 4-1, and Belarus 3-0.
> 
> As I said England may look like trash, but we never get beaten easily by the bigger sides in tournaments. We looked absolutely shit in 2006 and Portugal still had a hard time beating us, we never just roll over we just never have the mentality to win these close matches.
> 
> I'm backing us to beat Germany, but after that I would be backing Argentina to beat us probably 2-0. Also Serbia did under-achieve, *their team is very talented and they possibly have the best defence in the tournament.* Getting one win over Germany might be a achievement if we were talking about Slovakia or New Zealand.


you mock Japan, Korea and the rest of the Asian nations but you use Croatia and Belarus as examples? you're off your head mate.

and we put 2 on them and Germany put 4 on us. Your argument is getting worse and worse here.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

So, does anyone think Spain is going home tonight? Chile's defence has been untested in the WC thus far IMO, as Honduras can't do much up front when they're working at the back and the Swiss attack was gone once the red card was flashed.

I really hope the Chileans don't require 20 chances to score tonight, cause they aren't going to get that many.

Hoping for Chile and the Swiss to make it, but that's just because I'd like to see Fabregas cry.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If Serbia have such a good defence, then why do they keep handballing it :side: 

I'm really confident Spain will beat Chile. Chile will see such little of the ball that I can't imagine they'll be able to find their rhythm. And as Chile's coach said himself, the team doesn't know how to play for the draw. Counter attacks will they're only hope. Someone better tell Mark Gonzales to actually pass this game though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey, Belarus have some pretty big stars.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> you mock Japan, Korea and the rest of the Asian nations but you use Croatia and Belarus as examples? you're off your head mate.
> 
> and we put 2 on them and Germany put 4 on us. Your argument is getting worse and worse here.


Where did I mock Japan or Korea?

Hence th reason I said they under-achieved in the tournament. They kept a cleansheet against Germany but let Australia put 2 past them. Their player under-achieved.

EDIT: I don't actually mean they "Let" Australia put 2 past them before you take that too seriously aswell.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

St. Stephen said:


> If Serbia have such a good defence, then why do they keep *handballing* it :side:
> 
> I'm really confident Spain will beat Chile. Chile will see such little of the ball that I can't imagine they'll be able to find their rhythm. *And as Chile's coach said himself, the team doesn't know how to play for the draw.* Counter attacks will they're only hope. Someone better tell Mark Gonzales to actually pass this game though.


I maintain they were high fiving the Jabulani. Maybe it's a Serbian thing.

Reverse psychology. The Spanish play a very physical game, and I hate to say it, but the Chileans might need to milk that for what's its worth. Depends on who the ref is, the Danes couldn't do anything physical yesterday with their ref for instance.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I can see somewhat of a shock happening tonight, as I'm expecting Switzerland to somehow progress while either Spain/Chile go out.

Don't listen to me though, my predictions have been nothing short of horrible.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

I really want Spain to go through. I said they will let the pressure get to them this tournament (just a wild guess) and I'm backing Argentina to go all the way, but I do want to see a match between Argentina and Spain.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Let's go Chile.

We can eliminate Spain. That could it be AWESOME.

I hope we can beat Spain and Honduras can make it against Switzerland.

F*ck Switzerland and Spain.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Unlike Portugal/Brazil this one should be a good match! Spain will need to go for it.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice teamwork by Chile there.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was great, shame it didn't end with gool*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I think if Chile can get an early goal they can really put Spain in panic mode.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Come on Chile.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hopefully Honduras beat boring boring swiss or atleast get a draw

I could be very wrong but i can't see Chile beating Portugal or Brazil, same goes for spain if they play like this

spoke to soon


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What a dumb GK :no:*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

VILLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*3 gools for Villa now*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Horrible goalkeeping error. Still looked like a wonderful goal. ROLL ON SPAIN!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Villa keeps saving Spain when Torres isn't in his top form..*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Looking forward to see Villa play for Barcelona next season, from sporting gijon to zaragoza to valencia just a goal machine.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Inesta 2-0*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chile have bottled it and Portugal vs Spain cannot wait


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Iniesta gets the 2nd for Spain. Chile are in trouble, red card shown. Torres is down injured


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Its over now...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Get up Torres you stupid ladyboy


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I think this game is over now with that red card.

Spain/Portugal is up now.*


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Um... massive dive, Torres? He didn't touch you? Stop cheating? Dear me. Isn't this the guy who sent Cahill off, too?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shame for Chile, surely swiss will beat honduras and chile go out which sucks because them alon with argie the 2 most exciting teams so far, prior to this chile performance.

Torres you fucking cheat


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Wonderful finish by Iniesta. This dude scores once in a hundred years, but yes he's done it tonight. Chile now with a man down, and it looks like Spain will top Group H. Still do hope Chile advance in second.

Didn't see the Torres incident as I was away. But the commentators saying Torres did not dive, and there was enough contact.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Same ref who sent off Cahill, this red was also harsh.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I hope that Swiss doesnt win so Chile can pass to the second round cus they deserve it.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Most of these refs have been horrible, half of them are from corners of the world that either don't play football or are completely irrelevant when it comes to the sport.

The saudi in the swiss/chile game i think it was, he was horrific


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Come on applause for torres for been shit and great diving.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Come on applause for torres for been shit and great diving.


How can it be a dive when the player who tripped him was behind Torres. I suppose Torres has eyes in the back of his head right?

Also, why go dive outside the box and why dive when he's outpacing him running into the box for a good possibility to score if the ball is played across?

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Horrendous officiating!

The referees in this WC have either lost it or enjoy a nice smoke of weed before the match.

It's over for Chile. I dearly hope the Swiss draw or lose to Honduras. Brazil/Chile is far more intriguing that Brazil/Switzerland.

Edit:

It wasn't a dive. It was just unintentional stuff for the Chilean.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Villa is a beast, shame he didn't join Real :side:*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Torres is a cheating fuck enough said. come on Honduras do them swiss

Villa for golden boot or Fabiano.

The ref's are horrible because most of them don't referee in top leagues. that's why howard webb has been the best ref in the tournament so far because he officiates in the best and most competitive league in the world.

I gaurentee england/germany game get's some numbnut.

just seen the sending off foul again and i take my diving comment back he couldn't help but go over


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The ref decision was a bit harsh but Torres couldn't do anything about it, it was from behind so i guess he didn't want to cheat or something, he lost his balance.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> Torres is a cheating fuck enough said. come on Honduras do them swiss
> 
> Villa for golden boot or Fabiano.
> 
> The ref's are horrible because most of them don't referee in top leagues. that's why howard webb has been the best ref in the tournament so far because he officiates in the best and most competitive league in the world.


eh, calm down son. breathe in, breathe out...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Come on the Palacios brothers.

you beauty

Fergie sign him, fergie fergie sign him up


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Gool for Chile!*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

YEAH!!! Go Chile!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2-1, Chile break this game back open.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

This would be tremendous if a 10 man Chile could tie up the game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Got me £50 bet on an england win and to counter that £20 for Germany to win on penalties :no:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Hondouras missed a huge chance there.*_


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Swiss vs Brazil would be horrible, i can see the swiss formation now 6-4-0.

Sanchez is looking like a player, fergie needs to be looking to sign this boy.

glad to see Cesc on


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Swiss vs Brazil would be horrible, i can see the swiss formation now 6-4-0


To be fair, they could just use the same strategy they used against Spain and win. It could work on Brazil, and Brazil/North Korea further proves that.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I hope this match doesn't happen!*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I respect how the swiss setup and it works against the big teams and if they setup like that and beat brazil then i'd applaud them.

but i really like watching chile and want them through.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

It would be incredibly harsh if the Swiss advance, and Chile don't.

I'm prejudiced, and I want teams that play attack football to advance.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If chile go through, that rounds up some really tasty games in the next round. Mexico/Argie, Spain/Portugal, Brazil/Chile, England/Germany, Paraguay/Japan


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Spain is looking very good atm. They've started to turn it up a notch


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sanchez off, is that coach rafa in disguise


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Villa is looking for the 4th gool.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Anti Climatic end to the group stages today. Not looking forward to the games tomorrow although Uruguay and Korea always fun to watch.

Welldone to Chile


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

LOL at David Silva having to wait forever, only to never come on. Chile and Spain had a mutual agreement to do nothing at the end, but it was a great first half. The Swiss are going home, and everything is set. No more calculating damn goal differences, points, and goals scored!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Spain/Portugal and Brazil/Chile should be 2 cracking games.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why is the officiating so blatantly bad on the biggest football stage in the world?

Surely these aren't the best officials in the world.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Uruguay vs *South Korea*

United States vs *Ghana*

*Netherlands* vs Slovakia

*Brazil* vs Chile

*Argentina* vs Mexico

Germany vs *England*

Japan vs *Paraguay*

*Spain *vs Portugal

I got a feeling that Slovakia will upset Netherlands. Just a gut feeling.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Why is the officiating so blatantly bad on the biggest football stage in the world?
> 
> Surely these aren't the best officials in the world.*


They ain't by any stretch of the imagination. most decisions by FIFA make you scratch your head.

The german and english officials have been good and that is all i can think of right now.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Uruguay vs *South Korea*

United States vs *Ghana*

*Netherlands* vs Slovakia

*Brazil* vs Chile

*Argentina* vs Mexico

Germany vs *England*

*Japan* vs Paraguay

*Spain* vs Portugal


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Uruguay* vs South Korea

United States vs *Ghana*

*Netherlands* vs Slovakia

*Brazil* vs Chile

*Argentina* vs Mexico

Germany vs *England*

*Japan* vs Paraguay

*Spain* vs Portugal

Most games seem pretty straight forward but you just don't know and i predict 3-4 of them to go to penalties or finish in Extra Time


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Why is the officiating so blatantly bad on the biggest football stage in the world?
> 
> Surely these aren't the best officials in the world.*


Overall, they've been ok. Just a few really bad calls overshadow the competent refs. 

But, it's really not the top refs. FIFA wants every region in the world to be represented with a ref, for fairness. So, there is a balance. Not one region is overloaded with refs over the others.

So, you take the top 3 from Africa. Those top 3 aren't probably going to be among the top 10 refs from Europe. 

FIFA wants balance, and shit like a ref from Mali disallowing a clean goal happens.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ He clearly had no idea what he was doing that malian, he was like a fish up a tree


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

*Uruguay* vs South Korea

United States vs *Ghana*

*Netherlands* vs Slovakia

Brazil vs *Chile*
*
Argentina* vs Mexico

*Germany* vs England

*Japan* vs Paraguay

Spain vs *Portugal*

Uruguay beat Ghana and go to the semi


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Uruguay* vs South Korea. Uruguay have a stronger team, wouldn't be suprised if they got to the semis.

U.S vs *Ghana* While both teams have been poor, Ghana are the better, and talented team compared to the U.S.

*Netherlands* vs Slovakia. Should be, will be an easy game for Holland.

*Brazil* vs Chile. While Brazil are the more talented, world class team, Chile haven't exactly been pushovers thus far. Also, Brazil aren't playing clinically up to the standards set for them.

*Argentina* vs Mexico. Should be very close, but Argentina should have the quality to finish.

*Germany* vs England. Should be a dramatic and a very close fight, but I see Germany just managing to finish England.

Japan vs *Paraguay*. Another close game, but Paraguay should just manage to finish them.

*Spain* vs Portugal. Portugal are a one man team, Spain have quality in every area to perform up to the standards of winning by 1-2 goals.

For Quarter Finals,

*Uruguay* vs Ghana.

*Netherlands* vs Brazil. Just got this feeling.

*Argentina* vs Germany.

*Spain* vs Paraguay.

For Semis,

Uruguay vs *Argentina*

*Spain* vs Netherlands

For Final & 3rd place,

*Netherlands* vs Uruguay

Spain vs *Argentina*

Might be giving Maradona and co. a bit too much credit and myself a bit too much hope, but every team improves throughout the tournament, and I see Argentina finding their niche to win.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Love for Slovak and Mexico to dump holland and argie out, putting aside my love for Messi and Sneijder.

And if Walter "The Wall" Samuel doesn't play again, Argentina will have trouble against any sort of team with a good attacking force and goal scorers.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

> Francesc Fabregas has been focusing most of his energies on today's final group game against Chile, which Spain must win to advance to the last 16. However, the Arsenal-but-probably-soon-to-be-Barcelona star has taken time out from worrying about the plight of the European Champions to sing the praises of the U.S. National Men's Team. He told The Sun:
> 
> "The best moment for me at the World Cup so far was that nail biting end when the USA scored in the last minute against Algeria. It was an incredible finale and was the most memorable one for me.
> 
> ...


I like Fabregas just for that. I don't think its impossible to beat Ghana, so I will have my belief in the U.S. Gonna be hard as fuck though. But I won't mind with a loss, its a luxury for us. All I wanted was to come out of the group and we've done that. Topping the group was just icing on the cake.

Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Fuck Torres. Even in the first half the guy was diving with Ponce. Awful.

I hope we can beat Brazil. It will be hard, practically impossible, but I trust in Chile, all the way.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> U.S vs Ghana While both teams have been poor,


Explain yourself, Desecrated. U.S have not been poor.

Rock, don't get your hopes up on that. That was from THE SUN. And rumor has it, it was just an gambling advertisement. Not actual quotes from Cesc.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> Explain yourself, Desecrated. U.S have not been poor.
> 
> Rock, don't get your hopes up on that. That was from THE SUN. And rumor has it, it was just an gambling advertisement. Not actual quotes from Cesc.




I still think there is a way for us to overcome Ghana . 

I hope for a Chile upset. Brazil have been good so far, but don't look unbeatable.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Early days, still...

*Uruguay* vs South Korea

*United States* vs Ghana

*Netherlands* vs Slovakia

*Brazil* vs Chile

*Argentina* vs Mexico

*Germany* vs England

Japan vs *Paraguay*

Spain vs *Portugal*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Can the U.S beat Ghana? Yes.

Can I pick them to do it? No.

Even if I believe it. I'm just too nervous/anxious to think about it.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Desecrated said:


> *Uruguay* vs South Korea. Uruguay have a stronger team, wouldn't be suprised if they got to the semis.
> 
> U.S vs *Ghana* While both teams have been poor, Ghana are the better, and talented team compared to the U.S.
> 
> ...


You got the semi finals mixed up. Argentina/Spain can't meet in the final. I like your predictions though, they're very close to mine only I dont see Brazil losing to Netherlands, and I see USA getting past Ghana.


The final will come down to Netherlands/Brazil vs. Spain/Germany/Portugal/Argentina IMO.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> Explain yourself, Desecrated. U.S have not been poor.
> 
> Rock, don't get your hopes up on that. That was from THE SUN. And rumor has it, it was just an gambling advertisement. Not actual quotes from Cesc.


Poorly was probably the wrong word, but they were a team gifted by the luck of the draw, and considering their teams they were drawn against were the weakest in their seedings and pots, the U.S should and could of been far more clinical.

1-0 to Algeria, in a game they could of done far better.
2-2 to Slovenia, in a game they should of done far better.
1-1 to England, in a game that England played very poorly.

But of course, most teams so far have had those moments. Either way, the U.S lack the quality to get past the last 16, regardless of whom they face.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Well. They did beat Slovenia. :side: 

I don't know. If the call went the right way, U.S finishes with 7 points. Pretty respectable, to me.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Lol?


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Save Us.Charisma said:


> Lol?


lol stonewaller!


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree with Beckanbeur's view that if Rooney catches fire then England have a chance in this tournament... the rest of the team though are just not what they are hyped up to be... seriously are Gerrard and Lampard really world class players? People tend to forget that these English players are surrounded by great foreign players within their domestic leagues. Rooney is genuinely awesome though but is havng a shitter of a tournament thus far.....


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> I agree with Beckanbeur's view that if Rooney catches fire then England have a chance in this tournament... the rest of the team though are just not what they are hyped up to be... seriously are Gerrard and Lampard really world class players? People tend to forget that these English players are surrounded by great foreign players within their domestic leagues. Rooney is genuinely awesome though but is havng a shitter of a tournament thus far.....


I wouldn't say Lampard and Gerrard are overhyped. On their day, they are world-class playmakers for their clubs. For their country tho, different story.

Don't forget Gerrard pretty much carries Liverpool. Lampard, yeah, hes got more talented players around him, but last season, he was on fire and did exceptionally well on getting the title back to Chelsea (unfortunately). England have some great individuals but they are the type of players that need a team built around them, and not a team just featuring them.


----------



## Motörhead (Feb 26, 2005)

Save Us.Charisma said:


> Lol?


Dirty cheating wanker. Tossers like him and Fabregas should be banned from playing in the Premiership as they give it a bad name.

I used to quite like Spain under Aragones, but this World Cup has uncovered a horrible side to them. Boring ineffective Tony Mowbray-esq tactics and a side full of cheats. Somebody knock these pricks out, for fuck sake.

Spain/Portugal is going to be an absolute borefest if they play like they both did today.

Chile/Brazil should be a good game though, although the suspensions might take the edge off of Chile. Hopefully Chile won't get shafted by another cheat.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> I wouldn't say Lampard and Gerrard are overhyped. On their day, they are world-class playmakers for their clubs. For their country tho, different story.
> 
> Don't forget Gerrard pretty much carries Liverpool. Lampard, yeah, hes got more talented players around him, but last season, he was on fire and did exceptionally well on getting the title back to Chelsea (unfortunately). England have some great individuals but they are the type of players that need a team built around them, and not a team just featuring them.


What does Gerrard carry them to though exactly - general mediocrity. I for one don't think it's a coincidence that these appareantly great players don't look so good when they aren't surrounded by their domestic team-mates. Lampard and Gerrard are both good players... and England have a number of good players but on paper they just pale in comparison to the likes of Spain, Holland, Argentina and Brazil. They are the definition of a second tier team and the world tournaments prove it.... it has nothing to do with not being able to gel... they just aren't good enough. The media could do with doing everyone a favour and next time a major tournament comes around they stop acting like idiots and just say - "well we've got a good team, let's give this a real good crack!" Instead its this inane bravado "Oh yeah, piss easy group, and we can win it because we're England etc etc etc.... 
ad nauseum...


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Motörhead said:


> Dirty cheating wanker. Tossers like him and Fabregas should be banned from playing in the Premiership as they give it a bad name.


Yup. Fuck that little wanker.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Uruguay vs *South Korea* - Tough match to call - but I see South Korea doing them over here.

*U.S* vs Ghana - Ghana are the better team, clearly. But the US are so strong mentally - I think they will win here.

*Netherlands* vs Slovakia - Good fixture for Holland - shouldn't be too much trouble

*Brazil* vs Chile - Chile have been one of the most exciting teams of this tournament. It'll be a shame to see them go, if they do, but I reckon Brazil have too much for them

*Argentina* vs Mexico - Argentina will win if they defend properly

Germany vs *England * - Yeah, you all knew I'd say that. But I think we can do the Germans over - unless it goes to penalties.

*Japan* vs Paraguay - Honda to carry them to a win

*Spain* vs Portugal - This is the one I find hardest to call - along with England/Germany. I reckon a draw in normal time with perhaps a penalty shootout. I'll go for Spain though.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> What does Gerrard carry them to though exactly - general mediocrity. I for one don't think it's a coincidence that these appareantly great players don't look so good when they aren't surrounded by their domestic team-mates. Lampard and Gerrard are both good players... and England have a number of good players but on paper they just pale in comparison to the likes of Spain, Holland, Argentina and Brazil. They are the definition of a second tier team and the world tournaments prove it.... it has nothing to do with not being able to gel... they just aren't good enough. The media could do with doing everyone a favour and next time a major tournament comes around they stop acting like idiots and just say - "well we've got a good team, let's give this a real good crack!" Instead its this inane bravado "Oh yeah, piss easy group, and we can win it because we're England etc etc etc....
> ad nauseum...


Excluding last season, Liverpool always ranks up solidly. Whether its doing well in Europe, or finishing 2-3rd in the Premier League, Gerrard is probably their most outstanding player. However, except maybe Manchester United at the moment, one player doesn't make a team, and Liverpool has never had a solid team. They have also gone downhill since the takeover by Gillette and that other guy.

You are correct about England being second tier, and usually, media hyped. Their team doesn't mold, compared to Holland, Argentina and Spain etc. Its been amusing reading through newspapers, and after one victory against Slovenia, 1-0, and poor performances against USA and Algeria, they reckon they can get past the Quarter Finals.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Desecrated said:


> Excluding last season, Liverpool always ranks up solidly. Whether its doing well in Europe, or finishing 2-3rd in the Premier League, Gerrard is probably their most outstanding player. However, except maybe Manchester United at the moment, one player doesn't make a team, and Liverpool has never had a solid team. They have also gone downhill since the takeover by Gillette and that other guy.
> 
> You are correct about England being second tier, and usually, media hyped. Their team doesn't mold, compared to Holland, Argentina and Spain etc. Its been amusing reading through newspapers, and after one victory against Slovenia, 1-0, and poor performances against USA and Algeria, they reckon they can get past the Quarter Finals.


Of course we can get past the quarter finals - our problem is purely mental - not really to do with skill. You mentioned the media hype - I agree about that. And that only adds to the mental pressure on the team which always sets us up for a disappointing result. The last two tournaments we have reached the quarters - with worse squads. If, and I stress _if_, we beat Germany, I predict we will go far. - due to the confidence a result like that would instil.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> our problem is purely mental - not really to do with skill.


Not sure that I can agree with this. You are right that the media puts immense pressure on the team but man for man England maybe make the top eight in regards to quality of players.... Gerrard and Lampard are not in the same league as guys like Robben, Iniesta, Messi, Tevez etc.... they are very good players but just not at that level. I personally only ever expect England to make the Quater Finals and for them to win a major tournament would for me be a major upset not an expectation....


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> Not sure that I can agree with this. You are right that the media puts immense pressure on the team but man for man England maybe make the top eight in regards to quality of players.... Gerrard and Lampard are not in the same league as guys like Robben, Iniesta, Messi, Tevez etc.... they are very good players but just not at that level. I personally only ever expect England to make the Quater Finals and for them to win a major tournament would for me be a major upset not an expectation....


That's fair enough. I don't think we are in the top four or anything. But I think, on our day, we can beat anyone. For example when we beat Germany 5-1 away or Croatia 4-1 away. Not many teams could do that. When we have that belief, we are very hard to stop.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> That's fair enough. I don't think we are in the top four or anything. But I think, on our day, we can beat anyone. For example when we beat Germany 5-1 away or Croatia 4-1 away. Not many teams could do that. When we have that belief, we are very hard to stop.


Hey if FC Porto can win the Champions League then England can definitely win the World Cup. Not that Porto weren't a good side but their win is an example of how in football sometimes anything can happen..... 
If England managed to beat Germany on pens god knows what kind of high they'd be on...


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I knew he'd dived! 

I wish the commentators would shut up about Torres when he's on. They act like he's the greatest thing the premier league has ever seen.

Villa on the other hand is amazing. He has to keep scoring!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> Hey if FC Porto can win the Champions League then England can definitely win the World Cup. Not that Porto weren't a good side but their win is an example of how in football sometimes anything can happen.....
> If England managed to beat Germany on pens god knows what kind of high they'd be on...


:lmao If we won on penalties against the Germans you could end the damn tournament right there! We'd be happy for years.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Chiquidracula strikes again!

Chile game was ruined.

Idiot commentators from England treating Villa's gol like it was best of the tournament on the US broadcast, friggin idiots, of course he'll score on an open net.

I must say I fancy England to take Germany out. Simply because the loss of Schwienstiger will be to much to cope with. Had they boughten Tosten Frings, I might reconsider. 

Ghana and US, I like Ghana. why? they've been most impressive. All 11 defend and all 11 attack. I really like this player Prince Boateng. For me one of the big discoveries this tournament.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

All 11 attack.....


poorly.

Ghana's attack is nothing to be impressed by. So far. *knocks on wood*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah Ghana have yet to score a legit goal with their attack, so until they can do that I don't consider it special either.

Uruguay/South Korea will be fun to watch as a neutral. Hopefully an Asian country in either Japan or South Korea make it to the 1/4's.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Chingo Bling said:


> Chiquidracula strikes again!
> 
> Chile game was ruined.
> 
> ...


I know, I was scratching my head thinking even I could make that shot.

So the Torres dive is what lead to a red card? Well fuck i really hate Spain now, but then again Chile died at the end, they were happy to be second best so fuck them too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If players got suspended and/or fined for taking obvious dives like that it wouldn't happen so often.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Replay, retroactive punishment...

there are solutions. why FIFA does nothing....


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *If players got suspended and/or fined for taking obvious dives like that it wouldn't happen so often.*


Agreed, especially when its a dive that has a huge effect on a game. In this case it led to someone being sent off and may have resulted in a huge effect on the game's scoreline, Torres should be banned for 2 games. I don't see such a rule coming into fruition for quite a long time though... 

Maybe having two referees in a match would solve this, it would certainly make it easier to notice dives.



Mikey Damage said:


> Replay, retroactive punishment...
> 
> there are solutions. why FIFA does nothing....


I can't help but wonder if they think 'Controversy = Cash' :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Uruguay vs. South Korea: I'm picking Uruguay to win this match. They're a fantastic team and my favorite of South America's. I don't think it will be very close either, honestly.

United States vs Ghana: I want USA to win, b/c I don't like Ghana and the US team plays very inspiring football. Hoping for Landon Donovan to give another great performance.

Netherlands vs Slovakia: Slovakia could upset Netherlands easily here. Italy was definitely a very solid team and Netherlands isn't amazing. With good strategy, they could win.

Brazil vs Chile: Brazil will win this match but it will be difficult. I want Chile to bring about an upset but I don't see it happening.

Argentina vs Mexico: Argentina will concede a goal or two but still win this match. Their attack is amazing and I like Maradona's antics on the sidelines.

Germany vs England: Germany will win. Yeah.

Japan vs Paraguay: Japan to beat Paraguay here. I like the Japanese side. Their football is exciting to watch and I get manga from their country. :/

Spain vs Portugal: I'll be pulling for Portugal but this could go either way. I wanted Brazil vs. Spain so I could watch two big teams destroy each other but alas, I shall have more emotional investment in this game since I support the Portugal side. Besides England vs. Germany, this will be the biggest game in the Round of 16.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

england will beat everyone haha lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Enigma said:


> england will beat everyone haha lol


just like they did against USA right?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

KnightMace said:


> just like they did against USA right?


Nice interpretation of the seriousness of my post.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

u dumz, enigma.

but seriously. i will make you. oh buddy. i will. 



> Netherlands vs Slovakia: Slovakia could upset Netherlands easily here. Italy was definitely a very solid team and Netherlands isn't amazing. With good strategy, they could win.


finally, someone else agrees me.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> u dumz, enigma.
> 
> but seriously. i will make you. oh buddy. i will.


You're gonna have to explain this


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ARGH I cant wait for tomorrow!! GO USA!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Uruguay* vs South Korea

*United States* vs Ghana

*Netherlands* vs Slovakia

*Brazil* vs Chile

*Argentina* vs Mexico

*Germany* vs England

*Japan* vs Paraguay

*Spain* vs Portugal


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Uruguay *vs South Korea
*United States* vs Ghana
*Netherlands *vs Slovakia
*Brazil *vs Chile
*Argentina *vs Mexico
*Germany *vs England
Paraguay vs *Japan*
*Spain *vs Portugal


*Uruguay *vs United States
Netherlands vs *Brazil*
*Argentina *vs Germany
Japan vs *Spain*


Uruguay vs *Brazil*
*Argentina *vs Spain


Uruguay vs *Spain*
Brazil vs *Argentina*


Hopefully I'm dead wrong about everything but Argentina. I would love to see Netherlands vs. Argentina in the final, it would be an epic rematch from 1978. I really do not want Brazil to win the world cup since they're hosting 2014 and there's no fucking way them or Argentina aren't winning that. I mainly want to see Argentina win this year because of Maradona added to the fact that my precious Italy have been eliminated. 


Also, the United States can go very deep into this tournament, there are no superpowers on their path to the semifinals. Considering they were 17 minutes away from winning the Confederations Cup last year I am slightly concerned about them going all the way considering they'll probably be facing a beat up Brazil in the semifinals. Logic says they'll job to Brazil, but after last year anything can happen.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Netherlands vs Slovakia: Slovakia could upset Netherlands easily here. Italy was definitely a very solid team and Netherlands isn't amazing. With good strategy, they could win.


In my opinion, you are giving Italy too much credit. They have been a poor side since they won the World Cup. Slovakia haven't been great either. A loss to Paraguay and a draw to New Zealand. But, both of those teams have been solid.

The Netherlands, with Arjen Robben 100% healthy, and Van Persie playing wide with Huntelaar playing striker is extremely difficult to look past. Add in Sneijder, and its pretty much the best attacking lineup in the World Cup, excluding Argentina. Should they manage to defeat Slovakia and Brazil, they have to be considered favourites.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with Sticksy and Nightmare's predictions (aka the favourites). Will likely see some upsets though. Netherlands/Slovakia, Brazil/Chile, Argentina/Mexico are all potential upsets. The first quarter is by far the easiest, with a great opportunity for a lesser country to make it to the semifinals. Brazil/Netherlands/Chile in the same draw is great. As is Argentina/England/Germany. 

I knew Switzerland would draw with Honduras. Good result for Spain, and very very happy to see Chile progress. Disgraceful dive from Torres though.

Slovakia won't beat the Netherlands I don't think. Chile will cause Brazil a lot more problems. 

Hoping Japan beat Paraguay. Tough draw from there though.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> *U.S* vs Ghana - Ghana are the better team, clearly. But the US are so strong mentally - I think they will win here.


lol, your hate of the US in this thread is hilarious. Ghana clearly the better team? Have you watched them play at all in the tournament? 

Oh and I don't remember if I mentioned this or not but I strongly recommend that you fly Emirates whenever you can. Fantastic airline.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Penalties got Ghana through the group in which both Australia and Serbia were better than them.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Ghana's not a bad team though. The best teams win when they play like rubbish, sometimes at least. Ghana's ball skills are better than the US, and their attacks will be a lot less simple. 

US are a very direct team, but they're aggressive so they should be able to push back the Ghanaians. However, for either side to win this one, I think Asamoah Gyan and Jozy Altidore really need to step up. They've both been poor in front of goal.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ghana are one of the best teams in the northern parts of africa except on some occasions, ivory coast. But they didn't deserve to go through IMO. They played poor throughout the tourny and had a ride of luck. But whats done is done.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Man for man, I'd say the US are slightly stronger than Ghana, and in terms of cohesion an tactics, they blow them out of the water.

For some reason I've really taken to this US side. They mightn't play 'good football' in the traditional sense, the tiki-taka style of Spain, Argentina or even Mexico. They are however a very easy team to watch, they use high balls effectively, press high up the field and constantly look to get in behind. They also counter attack superbly, which they showed in the Confed's Cup last year, and again against Algeria when Howard launched it up field after making a crucial game saving save. I was watching that game with a bunch of mates and we all just went mental when Donovan scored the winner, it was great. Mandon has been a real force this World Cup. Hopefully after it he can come back to Europe and show everyone he can do it at club level too. He has everything it takes to make, and Everton for one would love to get him back, so I doubt they will be any shortage of potential suitors for him.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm really liking the US team too. They've got spunk.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I'm really liking the US team too. They've got spunk.


Whoever USA have after ghana, I don't see them beating.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Can still root for 'em.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Ghana are shit and I hope they get pumped 11-0.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Uruguay vs. South Korea - This will be quite easy for Uruguay honestly. I don't expect the Koreans to impose much of a threat to Uruguay. Uruguay to win here.

USA vs. Ghana - While Ghana is the better team on paper, USA are spirited and highly motivated at the moment. I think their hearts will prevail over Ghana's skillful team. USA to win.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Uruguay should pummel South Korea who looked badly outclassed against a coherent and creative attacking team (Argentina). Uruguay should take this by a couple of goals.

USA vs Ghana is a lot tougher. Like a lot of people, I have thoroughly enjoyed the US this world cup as they offer a nice alternative style of play and you can tell they have a real spirit about them. Ghana were outclassed by a 10 man Australia and required a handball to get past Serbia. US defence isn't notable, but neither was Australia's, and even a 10-man Australia thwarted their attack fairly easily. Hardly impressive. Really hoping the US take this but it could go either way. A goal either way will be really tough to come back from.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Kizza said:


> *Ghana are shit and I hope they get pumped 11-0.*


Inhale, exhale. We all feel for Australia. 

Heart says USA can get past Ghana, but knowing the US team, they'll make it as nervy and tense as possible.

Uruguay should take out Korea with little fuss, but it won't be pretty. Uruguay to win by a narrow margin, with a lot of emphasis on defence.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ghana havent scored a goal that hasn't been a penalty yet, have they? They do look incredibly toothless despite having some good players, I don't know if they'll beat Japan, especially after how the Japs turned over Denmark the other day fairly impressively.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Go Ghana *


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Come on Ghana. 

I think South Korea will win on penalties also.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_pkYxX7VQc

EBOUE : LEGEND


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I see Uruguay win this one.*


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_pkYxX7VQc
> 
> EBOUE : LEGEND


Hilarious. I'm not sure the Korea coach got it though.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That is hilarious :lmao*


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_pkYxX7VQc
> 
> EBOUE : LEGEND


Very good!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Korea won't be easy to got beaten Uruguay.*


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Suarez puts Uruguay into the lead already.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Suarez scores the 1-0, the Korean Goalie fucked up.


----------



## Motörhead (Feb 26, 2005)

Dear me what dreadful goalkeeping and defending.

All over already. Uruguay should make mincemeat of these.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Uruguay score 1-0 bad defending by the Koreans good that we got an early goal should be very intresting


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Why did so many pick against Uruguay?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Good to see Uruguay made it clear so fast


1-0*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Sticksy post day in mafia, pretty sure its majority :hmm:

That was some horrid defending by the Koreans, exciting match so far.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nice to know you can't count Steven.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

korea will need to get goal soon to be back 



Sticksy said:


> nice to know you can't count Steven.


if i counted right it was 10 votes?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

ok its majority now 8*D


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*If Korea keep it up like that, i think they will make it draw.*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Damn am I sleepy, I slept through the entire first half, which team has looked the best so far?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Neither one of them, it's very close game.*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Really? I was expecting Uruguay to be the clear cut better team. I better load up on coffee before the second half or I might pass out again.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Korea's final ball has been poor. Uruguay are sitting back, waiting for the counter. Second half should see more attacks as Korea push up and Forlan and Co try to finish it off.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Korea is now being aggresive, horrible start for Uruguay in this 2nd half.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Korea are unlucky to be down a goal, but I guess they deserved to concede one with some of their defensive efforts. They are looking much better in the second half and have dealt with Uruguay's swifty transitions rather well. Uruguay's defence is looking very difficult to penetrate even if they don't have possession.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Goal Korea, it was about to happen.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah, now its game on. First goal that hits the back of Uruguay's net.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*1-1..*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1-1, another keeper mistake


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Motörhead said:


> Dear me what dreadful goalkeeping and defending.
> 
> All over already. Uruguay should make mincemeat of these.


Good prediction.

1-1.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ the keeper. I'm not going to make it, but hey, I'll charge out anyway. Not nearly as embarrassing as Koea's defensive lapse earlier in the game, but still.

Uruguay struggling. They're going to need to take it to extra time the way they;'re playing and hope to regroup. Either that or surprise Korea on the counterattack.


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice setup but the goalie was out of position. But still a nice goal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I swear that went over the line.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The second gool was close for Korea.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Uruguay look like conceding another soon. they look really off.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

How can you miss that, Suarez?!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

God, awful missed chance from Suarez.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The game is so exciting atm.*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm really hoping for extra time.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I actually hope for South Korea in this one. I think the asian teams are pretty exciting. They have come a long way these last 10 years.

EDIT : Oh ffs, Goal Uruguay!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jesus Christ, what a goal.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Great gool Suarez*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fucking cracker of a goal. Suarez, you legend.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

FUCK ME. What a goal.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

GOAL!!!!


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

great goal


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Awesome ending Suarez, what a striker!*


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

What a goal. Hes had alot of chances this match he finally finished


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Golazo by Suarez.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Would be surprised if there was another goal in this one.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Damn it is rainning heavily out there!*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Holy shit that was close.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*How did he miss that ?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

should've scored with that. Wasted opportunity.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Uruguay might regret substituting their goal scorer.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Great assist from Song Park.*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

For a second I thought the referee whistled for a penalty.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Uruguay wins*


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Paraguay win.. Well i wonder how this USA Game will go


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

First time in 40 years the first world champions have made it to the quarter finals.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

FT: 2-1

Good game

Really hyped for the US/Ghana match.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fitting goal to win the game from Suarez. Good way to start the round of 16.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Great way to kick off the knockouts.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Uruguay win, but honestly South Korea were more impressive. They had an amazing attacking sense in the second half. Wish South Korea went through, as they've been impressive. If U.S. defeat Ghana, I don't like our chances with Uruguay. But wow good game to open up this KO round.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Speedyt1991 said:


> *Paraguay win*.. Well i wonder how this USA Game will go


you mean Uruguay? :side:


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

good match Uruguay look good but they shouldn't just keep defending when they are head .they should try and attack


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

Really hoping the us can pull off the win against ghana


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Rising said:


> good match Uruguay look good but they shouldn't just keep defending when they are head .they should try and attack


I think they learned their lesson. And its probably something all South American teams will need to do.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sticksy said:


> you mean Uruguay? :side:


Lmfao oops.. meant uruguay.. i get mixed up with them 2 sometimes when im not paying much attention


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm really impressed with Uruguay this WC. They have been the most consistent team so far I reckon. Have they ever been behind yet?

USA to win tonight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

JohnBeattie said:


> I'm really impressed with Uruguay this WC. They have been the most consistent team so far I reckon. Have they ever been behind yet?
> 
> USA to win tonight.


this was the first goal they let in all Cup.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I get mixed up between Slovakia and Slovenia. Luckily only one progressed.

Great final goal from Suarez. Not too sure Uruguay deserved the win, but they got there. Valiant effort from the South Koreans and I really sympathised with them at the end. Uruguay might be tested by the winner of USA/Ghana. This was probably their worst performance.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Uruguay are dark horses. They can reach the final, and even stand a chance in winning, should Suarez and Forlan stay healthy. Would be fitting, 80 years after winning the first World Cup.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Great game really. I thought it was idiotic for Uruguay to start defending as early as the opening of the second half, but once they conceded that goal, they went right back into their game. Really classic stuff.

The Koreans showed class though, except their finishing, which could have been a lot better. They had a flow, a rhythm--and matched perfectly with Uruguay. Unfortunate for them but nothing to be ashamed of.

Easy prediction Uruguay for me BUT never expected it to be that close. Next up is USA/Ghana. I expect USA to proceed here--setting up U vs. U. 




.BD said:


> I get mixed up between Slovakia and Slovenia. Luckily only one progressed.


You're not the only one. :side:


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Sticksy said:


> this was the first goal they let in all Cup.


Thats pretty impressive. Plus the fact they face the winner of USA/Ghana they could quite easily get to the semis. They're having a great tourny.



.BD said:


> I get mixed up between Slovakia and Slovenia. Luckily only one progressed.


 Likewise. I also still do not to know as to what to call The Netherlands/Holland  everyone calls them either.

Belarus/Bulgaria


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Why is it a pre-determined path to the final? Why not just draw the teams for each round?


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Why is it a pre-determined path to the final? Why not just draw the teams for each round?


I have no idea. Would be much better if it had a draw.

Edit: I think it may be because of the fans. So they know where to stay etc. Only things I can think of.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Why is it a pre-determined path to the final? Why not just draw the teams for each round?


so you don't have the people who topped their group playing each other or playing people they already played.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

JohnBeattie said:


> Likewise. I also still do not to know as to what to call The Netherlands/Holland  everyone calls them either.
> 
> Belarus/Bulgaria


I think Holland is more of an American thing. I used to always call them Holland as a kid. Even when I went there on vacation. It wasn't until I was living in Europe that I began calling them Netherlands. Apparently Holland is just a western part of Netherlands, rather than the whole country.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I think Holland is more of an American thing. I used to always call them Holland as a kid. Even when I went their on vacation. It wasn't until I was living in Europe that I began calling them Netherlands. Apparently Holland is just a western part of Netherlands, rather than the whole country.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netherlands

Confusing

I'm just going to call them The Oranje lol.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I've always thought the Netherlands have the best kit in international football. The orange and black just look great together.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I've always thought the Netherlands have the best kit in international football. The orange and black just look great together.


Definitely.

I always have very high hopes for them at every tournament but they never seem to deliver despite always having one of the best technical squads and a solid group of young talent.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

USA will win tonight, it will be a miracle if Ghana put more than 1 chance away tonight.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

JohnBeattie said:


> Definitely.
> 
> I always have very high hopes for them at every tournament but they never seem to deliver despite always having one of the best technical squads and a solid group of young talent.


In my mind they're easily the most consistently great team to have never won the world cup. If they can somehow step up and beat Brazil in Quarter-Finals they can win the whole tournament.

Who knows maybe we'll get Spain vs. Netherlands in the final, when was the last time we had two non-former champions in the final, 1954? O_O


Edit: Darn it was 1978, Argentina vs. Netherlands. For some reason I thought Argentina had won it in 74.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

USA to walk this and I will be left feeling even more pissed off we didn't top the group.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Nightmare_SE said:


> In my mind they're easily the most consistently great team to have never won the world cup. If they can somehow step up and beat Brazil in Quarter-Finals they can win the whole tournament.
> 
> Who knows maybe we'll get Spain vs. Netherlands in the final, when was the last time we had two non-former champions in the final, 1954? O_O
> 
> ...


I'm not entirely sure. However, I have read that at every WC a team from the host continent has always won the tournament. Looks like that won't happen this year lol.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

JohnBeattie said:


> I'm not entirely sure. However, I have read that at every WC a team from the host continent has always won the tournament. Looks like that won't happen this year lol.


I'm not sure about that. Brazil won it in Korea/Japan. If I recall correctly Brazil/Argentina are the only countries to win the world cup outside of Europe. No European team has won the world cup outside of Europe, and given how the European teams are doing, this streak will likely continue unless Spain can really step up.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I'm not sure about that. Brazil won it in Korea/Japan. If I recall correctly Brazil/Argentina are the only countries to win the world cup outside of Europe. No European team has won the world cup outside of Europe, and given how the European teams are doing, this streak will likely continue unless Spain can really step up.


True facts. Maybe it was to reach the Semi's then as if I remember SK reached the Semis in 02.

I'm backing Germany to win it this year. However Argentina and Spain are a real threat, plus the fact you can never rule out Brazil due to the fact that they could field eleven monkeys with Brazil tops on and they would still have a decent chance of winning.

Good world cup this year anyway. I've watched nearly every game.

Surprised at the consistency of the referees. They've been pretty good with only a few mistakes. (Kaka red etc)

Who are you going for as winner/top scorer?


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm all for UnderDogs winning, So i'd be happy if any of the 2 went through, preferabbly USA, This could be a MASSIVE boost for their football(soccer >.<) over their.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Come on the Black Stars you can do it.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

JohnBeattie said:


> True facts. Maybe it was to reach the Semi's then as if I remember SK reached the Semis in 02.
> 
> I'm backing Germany to win it this year. However Argentina and Spain are a real threat, plus the fact you can never rule out Brazil due to the fact that they could field eleven monkeys with Brazil tops on and they would still have a decent chance of winning.
> 
> ...


Well my team has been eliminated so I'm rooting for Argentina to win it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Findley ugggh. He's done nothing so far. What's wrong with starting Buddle? When he came on for Algeria, he nearly scored and looked a threat.

Gooch still not ready to start, Bornstein back again. Bornstein had a decent game with Algeria, but I know this guy has a knack for bad errors.

Hopefully Altidore has a big game. Hope Howard is on top form, and Donovan and Dempsey have good presence. Expect a clash between Dempsey and Kevin-Prince Boateng.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The country is called the Netherlands. Holland is a state of the Netherlands.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> Findley ugggh. He's done nothing so far. What's wrong with starting Buddle? When he came on for Algeria, he nearly scored and looked a threat.
> 
> Gooch still not ready to start, Bornstein back again. Bornstein had a decent game with Algeria, but I know this guy has a knack for bad errors.
> 
> Hopefully Altidore has a big game. Hope Howard is on top form, and Donovan and Dempsey have good presence. Expect a clash between Dempsey and Kevin-Prince Boateng.


Not confident at all about DeMerit and Bornstein in the middle, to be honest. Their positional play does leave something to be desired at times.

Why no Holden? Altidore had better perform today, he's up against Mensah who won't be fazed by size or pace.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for Netherlands info!

I put £10 on USA to win in 90mins. I will get £25 back

Also, I put £5 on their to be a corner within 10 minutes.

C'MON!


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Findley back in the starting Line-up: FAIL


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

No African team in the last 8 will be fail


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

USA


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

What the hell?

Ghana already winning.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Well...I certainly wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice goal!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Fuck, shit, titwank  1-0


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

shady defending no wonder with a watford player at the back


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1-0

US are garbage in defense, way way too much space been allowed for Ghana's midfield and forwards.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow.. ghana in front...



> goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> USA


Ghana scored, Not USA


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Who lost the ball in that play, Clark?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Ghana! Sweet goal.

Dont know who to cheer for. I honestly dont give a shit about Ghana, but I never mind seeing USA getting their ass kicked in something. But on the other hand USA is a more exciting team then Ghana in my book. 
Hmmmm


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Wow.. ghana in front...
> 
> 
> 
> Ghana scored, Not USA


He meant 'go' not goal


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I wonder if Germany regret not getting their hands on that Prince Boateng player.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Great start for the black stars, thanks Boatengs *


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

This aint over by a long shot knowing the mentality of the average American athlete in any field of sport.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

perucho1990 said:


> Who lost the ball in that play, Clark?


yeah. picked up a yellow not long after as well.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Come on Ghana, concentrate and make it 2-0*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

But on one hand, a country that calls this game Soccer doesnt deserve better then this :no:

oh well, hope for a good one now


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bradley should've kept Edu in the field.

US defense is starting to crumble.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I have the US winning on my brackets, but I kind of hope that Ghana wins. Jimmy Rave paid me off


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If USA were playing germany (obviously), serbia or aussie i would be cheering for the american's but i want Ghana to do it for Africa.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ghana looks great so far, i hope they keep it up.

Yea go Africa *


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Cherundolo, you idiot.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ohhhh dirty dirty very cynical


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Ghana are playing very well. 

USA can't string 2 passes together fpalm

Howard should have had that near post covered also.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

fpalm Bornestein.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*god damn it you stupid, what an awful finish there *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

should have been 2-0, really poor cross or was it a cheeky chip attempt. 

all he had to do is slide it across to prince


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

That was a great pass from the Ghana dude.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Edu is warming up.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Why bring on a defensive midfielder!?!?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Edu is a pretty good player from what i've seen


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was typical africa, just missing every easy chance like that then lose at the end, i am sick of seeing of this stuff.

Ghana better win today...*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank God Clark is out, the guy was the worst guy in the field.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> Edu is a pretty good player from what i've seen


He's ok, he plays for my team (Rangers)

Nothing special, but I don't understand why they brought on a defensive minded midfielder fpalm


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

&#&%^&^#^ Findley


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That defender is an ididot*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kingson not even at a club and he's in the last 16 of the world cup


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

their defense was fucking awful, you're not going to win by bringing on an attacking midfielder if you keep giving up easy chances. US could be a couple down by now.



Medo said:


> *That defender is an ididot*


oh the irony.

PS it's spelled idiot


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Dman you Howard *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

They ain't missing the bison Michael Essien much him and Annan together would fuck people up in the middle of the park


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Whatever happened to Freddy Adu??? 

I remember years ago people were talking like he would be the greatest american soccer player ever. He was very young at the time but was said to have a very bright future. And I havent heard a shit about him in a while.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah same Adu was meant to like the next big thing

last i heard he was at benfica and they sold or loaned him out.

he was loaned to monaco, then belenenses and then some crappy greek team


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Bring on Holden and push Dempsey up. Someone intelligent needs to play with Altidore, and Findley isn't that guy. US can't afford to have two people in the front who don't know where to run or pass.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Bloody yanks its not soccer, thats for suckers. Its FOOTBALL.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Freddy was a great player in the MLS leagues playing for DC United and Real Salt Lake. After a $2 Million transfer fee, Adu opted out of playing a game for Real Salt Lake and boared a plane to play for Benefica. 

Coaches were impressed so they sent him on a season long loan to AS Monaco. Monaco had the option to purchase him but chose not to. After returning to Benefica, Belenenses gained his rights through loan. After being released from there, he went on loan to Aris Thessaloniki FC and been there since Jan 2010 on a 18 month loan.

In the end, Adu couldn't committ to the international level and he explosive as he was in the MLS when he first started.. After 15 apperances he only has 2 goals.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Medo said:


> *That was typical africa*


seriously shut down the board, we'll never have a better quote than that.

god bless you.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

ah thanks for the info on Freddy!

Should be a interesting second half.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank god we are playing better this half... so far.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

To being able to watch Robbie Findley play for Real Salt Lake in person a few times, I honestly think he can play better. Though I am happy about the sub for Feilhaber. Came in on fire and almost tied it up.

If it wasn't for US questionable defense, I would consider possibly moving Bornstein to the midfield as a defensive mid and push Dempsey more as an attacking mid, since Ghana only has Gyan up front as only striker.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Great challenge from Boateng

Ghana putting their bodies on the line


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

That was a severe foul on Benny.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

PENALTY!!!

oh yeah


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh great, a penalty. Will they score any legit goals? 

Edit - Dodgy pen. But they deserved a goal.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Penalty!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

PENALTY!!!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

And the USA scores their first penalty in 21 World Cup games!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Uruguay won't be so forgiving like ghana have been


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Thought that was comming back out off the post for a sec there, good pen though.

Only see USA getting stronger from here and scoring at least one more goal.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

is us still down


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ghana will bottle it like little boys


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

1-1, I hope it stays like this and we get penalties.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

About time I see a call like that. Seems like anymore United States has been getting beat down.

Nice to see Donovan bury that. 3 goals tie him for most of tournament with Gonzalo Higuain (Argentina), Robert Vittek (Slovakia), David Villa (Spain), and Luis Suarez (Uruguay). All are still active in the competition also.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Last 16 of the world cup someone needs to show some bottle and passion and get this game going, pretty piss poor so far


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> 1-1, I hope it stays like this and we get penalties.


Same, I love penalty shootouts when it doesn't involve teams I'm rooting for. :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kevin Prince is struggling, if USA don't win this they need to kick themselves


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope the US go out.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Whoever wins this will go out to Uruguay anyhow, Diego will make one of them cry

How long before man city bid for Suarez?


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Jozy just got pulled down. Great attempted shot though. If your Bob Bradley though, who do you use that last sub on? Dempsey is putting his heart on the line and getting beat down. I leave him in. Donovan stays in for sure. Possibly sub out Bradley for Gomez within the next three minutes?


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Suarez will stay in Amsterdam, trust me.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking school boy stuff here form asamoah

And Suarez should be playing in one of the top leagues no offence to the dutch league


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I wouldn't mind some PENALTY KICKS right about now.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Whoever scores the game winner for United States, I will go out and buy their jersey just to show my love to them.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Offense taken. Just look at the Dutch team and compare to ANY country which is not in South America and you will see we are the best.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

My prediction back when the draw happened had the Dutch taking third place. My prediction now has them in the finals.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Watching ghana here england would have won this game with virtually ease at our best, but only ourselves to blame hopefully we can send germany home, hey and maybe beat a sense of humour into them (wait germany and sense of humour won't happen).

Yeah but most of you're best players play in spain, england, germany and italy.

no doubt the dutch produce great players but just saying suarez deserves to be at a bigger club


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Extra time! Exciting - I hope it goes to penalties


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is killing me *


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

We are going to overtime.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ruck_Fules said:


> Whoever scores the game winner for United States, I will go out and buy their jersey just to show my love to them.


And with this post I'm never posting in here again until the US are out and they stop taking an interest. There's been some quality posters in here this WC - some American - but a lot of you seem to jump in here to offer some ridiculous comments. Posts that say fuck all but 'penalty!' add NOTHING to this discussion; everyone else in here has got the game on too you mongs. 

Some of the shite posts in the last two pages alone:



> is us still down


I don't know, nobody has the game on in this thread. Eloquently supports my argument.



> Edu is warming up.


Thank you commentator, I didn't have the game on. I can understand why people might want to see some sort of running commentary but I doubt they get it from here. And if they do, telling us someone is warming up is a waste of your time.



> goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> USA


Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fuck off out this thread.


Seriously, couldn't care less about the reaction I get to this post or infractions or whatever you get on this forum nowadays. Like I said there's some great posters in here who know their stuff (I don't need to name them, its clear who they are) but the rest ruin it. BYE.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

And with that this will mark the first time either side have had a world cup match in extra time.



perucho1990 said:


> We are going to *extra *time.


Fixed <_<


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That yellow card was harsh to Aywa..*


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

forgot about the game whats the score right now.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

TheSwanton said:


> forgot about the game whats the score right now.


1 - 1. Extra time is about to start.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Enigma said:


> And with this post I'm never posting in here again until the US are out and they stop taking an interest. There's been some quality posters in here this WC - some American - but a lot of you seem to jump in here to offer some ridiculous comments. Posts that say fuck all but 'penalty!' add NOTHING to this discussion; everyone else in here has got the game on too you mongs.
> 
> Some of the shite posts in the last two pages alone:
> 
> ...



*You're getting a little emotional there, Enigma.*


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Got the sub right. Got the player coming off wrong.

And Enigma, if you have looked back I have posted more than just that. I answered a question about Adu, asked about who the US should use their last sub on, and stated my opinion about the foul on Dempsey in the box for the PK. You can choose to read what you want and ignore what you want.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Medo said:


> *That yellow card was harsh to Aywa..*


*Down right blown call is what it was. *


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Come on Ghana

Edit- Hey LC *


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Another nice goal


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yes Yes Yes *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Them africans can sure dance

i miss the golden goal rule


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Goal Ghana, Damnit.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Damn it!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, LOUSY start for the US in overtime.

Once again they will be fighting back. But I get the feeling that this time they wont do that 2-2 goal.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Ghana scoring in teh last minute was shocking. 

How much extra time do they have it's nearly six minutes?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Don't ruin this one black stars, HANG ON 8*D*


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

DAMNIT GET YOUR SELVES TOGETHER


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Hate the goal but it was a great shot. Just like the start of the game though, United States gave up the early goal and now they have to battle back again. United States needs to develope that fire from the start of the game and need to quit spending an entire half or so just to build up the fire.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*that was close...*


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

How many extra injury time is given it's 98+


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

HarlemHeat said:


> Ghana scoring in teh last minute was shocking.
> 
> How much extra time do they have it's nearly six minutes?


Its Overtime. Get you head in the game son!:cussin:

Naa, im not gonna be mean. 

My last post for the night ( its night over here 22:32 ). Watching the rest of the game in bed. I predict 3-1 to Ghana, they will get a chance with this US offense now.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> Wow, LOUSY start for the US in *overtime.*
> 
> Once again they will be fighting back. But I get the feeling that this time they wont do that 2-2 goal.


LOLZ


Anyway, come on GHANA! Need an african team around.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

HarlemHeat said:


> How many extra injury time is given it's 98+


THIS IS WHAT I MEAN FOR FUCKS SAKE!

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:

LEARN THE FUCKING GAME.



Role Model said:


> might as well get this up, let the hype begin. hopefully we have less ignorant americans than we did in 2006 clogging the thread up with hyperbole.


8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> LOLZ
> 
> 
> Anyway, come on GHANA! Need an african team around.


*Yes plz.*


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I want to see an African team represent and win here. 

Edit/

Jeez. not need to jump down my throat just asked...


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Two 15 minutes halves. If still tied after that then you go to a shootout.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

HarlemHeat said:


> I want to see an African team represent and win here.
> 
> How much overtime is given?


*Extra *time! <___<

Its two halves of 15 minutes. First half ends at 105, the second at 120.


Edit: Darn, Ruck_Fules beat me to it


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*30 minutes, 15 for each half time.*


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

OK, for the people who don't get it, or are just jumping on the "soccer" bandwagon;

Time after 45 mins and before half time is called: Injury Time/Stoppage Time. Same for the time after 90mins before full time whistle.

What Ghana and America are currently playing out is called "Extra Time", its two 15 minute halfs. Penatlys is after that if its needed.


GO HOME with your 100 minute injury time and overtime and all that shite!


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Too many missed chances for the United States. A couple of times here they should of put it into the back of the net but that is the nature of the beast that is soccer.

Edit: Is the fans chanting flopper? I mean from replays it looked as if he did but wondering if just my television was making those sounds.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bullshit chants.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah Ghana are winning but for fucks sake, GET THE FUCK UP. Its ruining the damn game with your phantom injuries.

We showed up the second half, but not in extra time. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rockhead you should be use to it been a chelsea fan


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up haha.


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

wow at that injury but US needs to show more offense


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Come on USA, I wanna see a shootout :side:


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

Ghana is being the biggest ...s ever taking their fucking time when they go off they shake everyones hand and suck their wang, When they get a corner they switch 5 dif people to take it.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> Ghana is being the biggest ...s ever taking their fucking time when they go off they shake everyones hand and suck their wang, When they get a corner they switch 5 dif people to take it.


Hey, welcome to the world of football... this is the norm ya know!... most teams do this sure.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Time wasting it happens, been smart and shutting out the game

here we go another late goal


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

That was awesome of Howard XD


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Great song, totally apt and fuck USA. I don't care that this will come back to haunt me when England go out tomorrow.

Still, you sure showed us Brits how to play soccer when you beat us 1-1, you can have that as your cup final.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*AFRICA WINS *


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

xCenaPink said:


> Ghana is being the biggest ...s ever taking their fucking time when they go off they shake everyones hand and suck their wang, When they get a corner they switch 5 dif people to take it.


:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

God Bless Africa.

seen the american player crying has made me think how much terry will cry if god forbid germany win tomorrow


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Goodluck to USA fans next time *


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

Every English person watching that just laughed at our TV screens. Then tomorrow when we probably go out we'll all be crying


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

GHANA!!!!


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

Fuck these Ghanian bastards.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

LOL USA

Stick to American football.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Medo said:


> *AFRICA WINS *


And now North America is doomed.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

impjim said:


> Every English person watching that just laughed at our TV screens. Then tomorrow when we probably go out we'll all be crying



Have faith 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QIAv2EoIP0

Come on ENGLAND


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Well done America, you played great. It's shame you couldn't equalize.

I feel for you guys, it would have been wonderful to have seen you win. You played great, and have played great in previous games and deserved to make it far. I feel for some of you guys because it would have been lovely to see you do well, and obviously because of the friendship between our two countries.

Genuinely am gutted for you and the team.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So damn happy for Ghana. I only wish the BISON could be involved


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> And now North America is doomed.


*Good luck next time man :$*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


>


If Miley Cyrus is 17 (I just had to Google this), is it legal for me to say she'd get it? If not then ignore this post.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Have faith
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QIAv2EoIP0
> 
> Come on ENGLAND


Statistically England are deadmen walking now that their group leader has been eliminated.


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

GHANA SUCKS EVERYONE CHANT WITH ME. I WILL SOON HAVE AN ARMY OF SMALL CHILDREN TO TAKE DOWN THESE GHANIAN PEOPLE!!!:cuss::gun::gun::gun::cuss:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*USA did a great game realy, nothing to be shame of it's the football.


Edit- Damn you must be in pain!*


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

I ain't happy about the results, because a loss is never joyous. As stated by Rockhead, we didn't compete like we should have in the extra time. We gave up too many chances to take the win or tie. Overall, I would have to say I am happy with the results of US getting out of the group and actually winning the group. My original prediction was for United States to take second in their group, losing only to goal differential to England.

This World Cup should be looked at as a learning experience for this young United States team. Many of these players will still be able to play in 2014 at Brazil. United States should of came into this game with a chip on their shoulder. United States always plays better when they consider themselves the underdog. Essentially the United States were the underdog, playing an African team in an African hosted World Cup. They just couldn't work the chances into their favors.

These boys need to hold their head high. They played their heart out. Bob Bradley needs to start scheduling friendlies against Netherlands, Brazil, Argentina, etc and other teams that were threats in group play. In these friendlies, they need to put their young players in. Dempsey and Donovan are in their late twenties. Who knows if they will be ready to play at that high level in four years. We need to start looking to the future. In two years, come out and play with that chip on your shoulder. Just like United States basketball team did in the 2008 Olympics, at Brazil they need to become the Redeem Team.


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> God Bless Africa.
> 
> seen the american player crying has made me think how much terry will cry if god forbid germany win tomorrow


second that and let me add god bless germany


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

stat's mean nothing when England and germany meet to much history, rivalry and passion. let's fucking have them


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Enigma said:


> If Miley Cyrus is 17 (I just had to Google this), is it legal for me to say she'd get it? If not then ignore this post.


yeah we're safe


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hey it was a great run and I'm very very proud of our guys! *


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

xCenaPink said:


> GHANA SUCKS EVERYONE CHANT WITH ME. I WILL SOON HAVE AN ARMY OF SMALL CHILDREN TO TAKE DOWN THESE GHANIAN PEOPLE!!!:cuss::gun::gun::gun::cuss:


YEAH FUCK THEM FOR BEING BETTER THAN YOU!!!



Role Model said:


> yeah we're safe


Good, she'd get it.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> stat's mean nothing when England and germany meet to much history, rivalry and passion. let's fucking have them


Well apparently there isn't much of a rivalry, its one sided, the English look at the Germans as rivals but not vice versa.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Hey it was a great run and I'm very very proud of our guys! *


*Cool *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

sad for Sabrina and Michael (i hope you've not jumped off a bridge son).

but yeah, you had a good (lucky) run.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

America didn't play badly tonight, but the center of defence was always going to be their biggest weakness, and Ghana were able to take advantage of that. Credit to Ghana, they defended better in extra time. Sad to see this US team which seemed like it could go so far, go out this early. But they'll be back next time, hopefully a much stronger proposition.

PS: Why was Altidore taken off? Just as he was becoming dangerous. Gomez was anonymous, didn't seem worth playing at this level.


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

heres what all those ghanian people look like.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

World Cup is pretty awesome, tbh.

If these have been posted, than I don't apologise.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I love football *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Were is the Argie chick joel, you should know which one


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Disappointed (a bit), but glad we atleast got to the second round, and even won the group. Our second half performance was great, but everything else was short. I'm obviously going to be rooting for Uruguay to beat Ghana in the next round, but whatever.

Bright side of things is two very good looking games coming tomorrow.


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

xCenaPink said:


> heres what all those ghanian people look like.


looks like altidore tbh.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Statistically England are deadmen walking now that their group leader has been eliminated.


England were dead when Germany beat Ghana.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Well apparently there isn't much of a rivalry, its one sided, the English look at the Germans as rivals but not vice versa.


Thats because they try and ignore the World War, secretly they all hate us 

Anyone watching ITV see Marcel Desially (sp?) dancing, was ace, he was so happy.


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

I was just joking about earlier but im not satisfied with the results. We played as hard as we could and thats all that matters. We left it all on the field, no anger afterwards. I am very proud of the US.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Great to see an african team make it into the quarter finals, overall they were the better team on the night, and a nicely finished goal to win it.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Joel with the best post in the entire thread there.

Shame for USA, they did play a good game. Was hoping for Ghana to win though as I was hoping an African team was going to make it at least to the Quarter Finals so good on them.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Thats because they try and ignore the World War, secretly the all hate us
> 
> Anyone watching ITV see Marcel Desially (sp?) dancing, was ace, he was so happy.


hahahaha yeah Marcel is quality


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

One thing that i was surprised about is how much Ghana wanted it though that was pretty much the deciding factor.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Disappointed (a bit), but glad we atleast got to the second round, and even won the group. Our second half performance was great, but everything else was short. I'm obviously going to be rooting for Uruguay to beat Ghana in the next round, but whatever.
> 
> Bright side of things is two very good looking games coming tomorrow.


*But Ghan will win again 

USA deserved to qualify as well as Ghana, both teams did great job but you know in the end it's the football.*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

xCenaPink said:


> heres what all those ghanian people look like.


And this is you


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Enigma that perfect poster guy gave me neg rep aswell.

saying England sucks


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Were is the Argie chick joel, you should know which one


I don't know. When Argentina is on, I only try to look at Aguero.

No **** of course.

Actually, there may be a bit there.

I'm gonna stop typing now.

:side:


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

To all of you who are neg repping me for being "racist" i was doing a thing called J-O-K-I-N-G but clearly two people on this forum dont know the definition. So enigma and and whoever the other person was go look it up.


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

Alim said:


> And this is you


i wont lie at all i weigh 85 lbs swear on my life give or take a few pounds so...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Germany/England is very interesting game to watch.*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Joel said:


> World Cup is pretty awesome, tbh.
> 
> If these have been posted, than I don't apologise.


...i'll be in my bunk


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

xCenaPink said:


> To all of you who are neg repping me for being "racist" i was doing a thing called J-O-K-I-N-G but clearly two people on this forum dont know the definition. So enigma and and whoever the other person was go look it up.


Nah, you're just bitter. CRY MOAR PLS


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

Alim said:


> And this is you





Alim said:


> Nah, you're just bitter. CRY MOAR PLS


Lawls you called me fat when i weigh 85 pounds and im not crying once again i was joking go look it up like the other two


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Damn, really wanted USA to win. Here's hoping Uraguay beat Ghana in the Quarter finals.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

xCenaPink said:


> To all of you who are neg repping me for being "racist" i was doing a thing called J-O-K-I-N-G but clearly two people on this forum dont know the definition. So enigma and and whoever the other person was go look it up.


Actually you were doing a thing called S-T-E-R-E-O-T-Y-P-I-N-G based on racial generalisations, but I didn't expect you to comprehend that, so I opted for 'racist'.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I bet this is the first football match you have watched cenapink


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The black stars are coming for the semi final *


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

xCenaPink said:


> Lawls you called me fat when i weigh 85 pounds and im not crying once again i was joking go look it up like the other two


85lbs? Honestly? Or is this just another attempt at a 'joke' ?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

xCenaPink said:


> One thing that i was surprised about is how much Ghana wanted it though that was pretty much the deciding factor.


What? Ummm yeahhhhhhhhhhh.

And yes you were being stupid earlier, and being racist whether you were kidding or not.

Its a shame your an American Chelsea fan as well.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

NOW! Off you go back into the wilderness you yank fans! And take your overtime, your free shot plays, your yearly world cup and your soccer with you and jog on...LANDON DONOVAN > MESSI

and cenahasapinkwilly... 85 pounds?? I think your typing wand is acting up, or if your serious, are you a fucking midget?

Also, Did you know Chelsea existed before the Abramovich era?


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

Ha i love Chelsea Essien and Lampard = WIN my other team is my sexy AC Milan with my ..... Ronaldinho


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Plastic football fans fpalm


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Rooney > all :side:*


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

xCenaPink said:


> Lawls you called me fat when i weigh 85 pounds and im not crying once again i was joking go look it up like the other two


Seriously, if you weigh 85 pounds then you are like crazily underweight.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

OH MY SEXY AC MILAN, WHO I ONLY KNOW EXIST BECAUSE OF BECKHAM, BUT ILL TRY AND COVER IT UP BY NAMING A OVERWEIGHT HAS BEEN IN RONALDINHO, OHHHHH MY SEXY AC MILAN....





who are from FRANCE... *SHMEXY!*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> What? Ummm yeahhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> And yes you were being stupid earlier, and being racist whether you were kidding or not.
> 
> Its a shame your an American *Chelsea fan* as well.


Fuck that! We're the only Chelsea fans on here, Rockhead!

Can't wait for the big one tomorrow. I know the Germans are being labeled the favourites (and rightfully so), but I honestly think England have a REAL chance. Whoever wins is carrying a lot of momentum to the quarter finals.


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes i am crazily underweight for being 15 but im very short as well 5'3. But has anyone noticed that almost the whole Italy team plays for Juventus?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Medo said:


> *Rooney > all :side:*


That's what I used to think. I have his jersey  The only soccer jersey I own


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

The ironic thing is you name Essien as a favourite player, yet were slagging off Ghana and being racist about them... THERE WE GO GUYS, A PLASTIC SCOUNDREL HAS BEEN FOUND. GET THE NETS....


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ronney (please) and gerrard play well we win, they don't we might scrape a win or lose


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Onto tomorrows match, hopefully capello keeps with the same team that beat slovenia, Rooney really needs to find his form, and it would be a great confidence booster if he got a goal as well, to show he is one of the top strikers in the world


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

CyberWaste said:


> The ironic thing is you name Essien as a favourite player, yet were slagging off Ghana and being racist about them... THERE WE GO GUYS, A PLASTIC SCOUNDREL HAS BEEN FOUND. GET THE NETS....


As i said many of times i was joking i love Ghana i actually want them to win the cup, The only team i like more is the US (and Chelsea and Ac Milan)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lets all remember that great night in munich, England 5-1 Germany, heskey scoring and doing the classic DJ celebration


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

xCenaPink said:


> Yes i am crazily underweight for being 15 but im very short as well 5'3. But has anyone noticed that almost the whole Italy team plays for Juventus?


*Italy sucks 

And this propably because Inter has no Italian players!*


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

Germany has alot of amazing strikers but whenever they clash with England they are like toned down


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Lets all remember that great night in munich, England 5-1 Germany, heskey scoring and doing the classic DJ celebration


That celebration was quality, almost as good as his stepover the other day.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am predicting Germany to win tomorrow.


*


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh and btw a question for everyone i havent been watching the germany games due to work but Is Ballack playing for Germany or is her injured because thats what ive heard


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

well I think england are going home tomorrow, they scrape through a supposedly easy group and the media thinks everything is rosy again.

but germany have been good so far, england and rooney cant turn form like a tap so I'll go for a 2-0 germany win and a media witch-hunt against rooney.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ballack is injuried.

Are you Chelsea fan ?*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Everyone will hate rooney after tomorrow if we lose, but us United fans will stick by him and watch him smash 30+ in again for us next season


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

As i stated before Germany has alot of excellent strikers but so does england, Micheal Carrick, Steven Gerrard, Frank Lampard  Rooney's not much of a striker but more of a juker if i may


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

Medo said:


> *Ballack is injuried.
> 
> Are you Chelsea fan ?*


YAYAYAYAYA go CHELSEAAAAAAAA


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Podolski and Klose have barely scored all season for their clubs, Gomez barely played if im correct for Bayern and Muller is very inexperienced, they ares till dangerous but not excellent strikers these days.

and Carrick, Gerrard and Lamps are midfielders


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Everyone will hate rooney after tomorrow if we lose, but us United fans will stick by him and watch him smash 30+ in again for us next season


*But why should Rooney take the full responsibility if England lose ?*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

xCenaPink said:


> As i stated before Germany has alot of *excellent strikers* but so does england, *Micheal Carrick, Steven Gerrard, Frank Lampard*  *Rooney's not much of a striker* but more of a juker if i may


You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> Oh and btw a question for everyone i havent been watching the germany games due to work but Is Ballack playing for Germany or is her injured because thats what ive heard


Are you even a chelsea Fan? Yes hes injured, been so for weeks now.

EDIT: Medo said the exact same thing hah

Rooney is not a striker, but michael carrick is a great striker, troll or quote of the year?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rooney shouldn't take the blame but he will. Everyone dumped our hopes on him and when we go out it'll be all his fault because The Sun said so. Not as bad as West Ham fans and their effigies of Beckham in 98 though. Classy England fans as ever.

This CenaPink poster has got to be a troll, surely?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Podolski and Klose have barely scored all season for their clubs, Gomez barely played if im correct for Bayern and Muller is very inexperienced, they ares till dangerous but not excellent strikers these days.
> 
> and Carrick, Gerrard and Lamps are midfielders


*Klose wants to tie Ronaldo's record as the biggest striker in the world cup, i think he is 5 gools down.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Medo said:


> *But why should Rooney take the full responsibility if England lose ?*


He shouldn't but he will, the media are twats and away fans will give him hell next season but the same will probably go for lampard, gerrard and others. But Wazza will take the full force of hate.

Yeah Klose can be dangerous on he's day.


----------



## vZ Pink (Jun 30, 2008)

Are you all trying to say that midfielders cant be strikers? What i mean by that is they have hella hard kicks and they score often especially from outside the box with their hella hard kicks


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xCenaPink said:


> As i stated before Germany has alot of excellent strikers but so does england, Micheal Carrick, Steven Gerrard, Frank Lampard  Rooney's not much of a striker but more of a juker if i may


you listed one striker. seriously if you're trolling, you're doing a brilliant job.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> He shouldn't but he will, the media are twats and away fans will give him hell next season but the same will probably go for lampard, gerrard and others. But Wazza will take the full force of hate.
> 
> Yeah Klose can be dangerous on he's day.


*Yea i guess like what happend to Beckham in 1998 as Enigma mentioned, which is wrong.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Obvious troll is obvious. Must be a troll to be that goddamn stupid.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

xCenaPink said:


> Are you all trying to say that midfielders cant be strikers? What i mean by that is they have hella hard kicks and they score often especially from outside the box with their hella hard kicks


No what we are saying is that Midfielders are midfielders and strikers are strikers


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Medo said:


> *But why should Rooney take the full responsibility if England lose ?*


because the english media are thick as pigshit and thats what they'll do.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah hes trolling.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Also, i'd love to see Maradona cry tomorrow.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Medo said:


> *Also, i'd love to see Maradona cry tomorrow.*



mexico can arrange that


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Wouldn't it be brilliant if England thumped Germany, Argentina went out and England suddenly had an easier route?


Yeah well, as Terry Venables sung, 'While I can dream, please let my dreammmmm, come true'


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

but i will say the jokes had it's day, so xCenaPink, enough's enough. no more please.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hopefully WWE_TNA.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Man Korea's defence was terrible was hoping it would go to Penalty shootout.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sucks that the US lost, but Ghana deserved, they had a better defense and also they took advantages of Bradley's fuck ups in the first half(Clark, Findley)

Congrats Ghana


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

perucho1990 said:


> Sucks that the US lost, but Ghana deserved, they had a better defense and also they took advantages of Bradley's fuck ups in the first half(Clark, Findley)
> 
> Congrats Ghana


I hope they get owned in the next round.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> mexico can arrange that


If Aguirre stops putting his buddies instead of the actual talented players MAYBE there could be a chance.

Guille Franco there's something me and the whole country wants you to know: fuck off.



perucho1990 said:


> Congrats Ghana


:lmao Happy to see that The Boogeyman is doing well after his release.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Uruguay/Ghana will be an interesting game, Uruguay barely beat Korea(who had a shit defense), and also it was stupid for Uruguay to bunker after the 1-0, do it against Ghana(who has a better team than the Koreans) and you will be screwed.

If Messi is inspired tomorrow, then Argentina/Mexico will be a squash.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

lic05 said:


> :lmao Happy to see that The Boogeyman is doing well after his release.


*I was going to say the same thing :lmao*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Germany vs England should be the best match yet. 

Germany to win!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

England really need to up their game, compared to their other performances so far, to beat Germany. Hopefully we see some of the Gerrard-Rooney inter-play we saw in the last match.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well now that the US is out there is nothing holding me back from rooting to see a Paraguay/Uruguay finals.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

xCenaPink said:


> Yes i am crazily underweight for being 15 but im very short as well 5'3. But has anyone noticed that almost the whole Italy team plays for Juventus?


Its always like that, I don't think there were many this year though which is probably because Juventus had an awful season. I mean most of the attackers are either from or played for Udinese.



Medo said:


> *Italy sucks
> 
> And this propably because Inter has no Italian players!*


They really need to do something about that, there should be rules regarding the amount of starters being Italian. Ironically Inter have one of the brightest Italian gems in the always controversial Mario Balotelli.



Medo said:


> *Klose wants to tie Ronaldo's record as the biggest striker in the world cup, i think he is 5 gools down.*


Really? Woah, well its not going to be easy, he has a maximum of 4 games to do it since lets face it, he's not going to be on the 2014 squad.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

2/2 predictions from tonight correct. Was also correct on the U.S mentality and the way they would be playing. Knew it wasn't random that they struggled to get into the game until the second half. Not sure why they chose to waste substitutes however, and play players that 'might' have a good game, and play well against Ghana. Uruguay game-plan was odd. Had they stayed on the front foot and attacked, they would of accomplished a lot more.

Predicting Argentina victory over Mexico, and Germany over England. However, I would like to see a English victory, only for them to get demolished by Messi, Aguero, Tevez and co. They can try and say John Terry, Matt Upson and Johnson can contain them, but the truth is, they will be fucked. England going up front, should be something the Argentina holding midfield and defense can control also.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

:


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The heart says England

The head says Germany

I really don't know who wil win, but if it's a draw after 90 Germany will win


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Come on Ze Germans tomorow!Then at least Sky Sports World Cup reports can be about the World Cup again and not all about England's body language,mentallity,Captain,penalty taker,Gerard and Fat Frank not working etc etc etc!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> :


I feel yah man, i was watching the game at a bar and man was it quiet at the end


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Klose has 11 goals. Ronaldo has 15 goals, I think. So yeah.

Both games were of really high quality yesterday. Suarez's second goal was fantastic. Disappointed that the United States are out, since I don't like the Ghanaian team. Hopefully, they fall before the South Americans.

I will be rooting for Germany and Mexico today, the latter mostly b/c I'm not fond of Argentina, except for Maradona's antics. Shweinsteiger might not be able to start today, so I think that's a huge blow but we'll see.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Harry Kewell blaming the refs for their loss, and saying they're biased towards the higher level teams.

Mate, we're not the only team that got some shockers, you guys just didn't turn up.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*As i mentioned before, i am predicting Germany to win this one since England aren't good at all but i hope that Rooney and the boys keeps England's chances!*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

um, thats not what he said. He said that 

- they've copped 6 bad calls in 7 games (we have copped a fair few dodgy calls, so this is kinda true)
- referees needed to use more commonsense, particularly in the case of his handball. again this is true.
- "What are FIFA doing about it when teams like us are getting hammered and the bigger teams don't?". The only not true thing about his quotes but it is true that some teams get called for more fouls due to a more physical yet not illegal style. Refs seems to prefer 'the beautiful game' and penalise us for being more physical despite it not always being a foul.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> They really need to do something about that, there should be rules regarding the amount of starters being Italian. Ironically Inter have one of the brightest Italian gems in the always controversial Mario Balotelli.
> 
> 
> Really? Woah, well its not going to be easy, he has a maximum of 4 games to do it since lets face it, he's not going to be on the 2014 squad.



*Yea that's the Italian proplem, too much forigen players not much Italian players in the field, for the last 10 years Italy hadn't such great talents unless Totti and Del Piero.*

*Well if Germany make it for the final, i can see him passing Ronaldo's record cus the guy can score every game he plays in it lol which if happened will be sad thing since Ronaldo is my all time favorite and i hope he keeps that historic record forever. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't like Ronaldo. I disliked him passing Gerd Muller's record and hope that Klose tops it this year. He has scored five goals each in the past two world cups. GO KLOSE!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

so very depressed right now. cant sleep.

this blows. im crushed


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> so very depressed right now. cant sleep.
> 
> this blows. im crushed


i'm more crushed. we should've beaten Ghana and come 2nd. then based on your defense we would've beaten you. then faced our latest footballing rivals in uruguay. would've been the best game of the Cup :side: :side: :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

well, u got me to half-smile.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you hear about Fedor/Werdum? should put a full smile on your face.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Apparently there's another match on today OTHER than Germany/England. How weird.

I fancy England and... who are the other teams... oh, Argentina over Mexico. I'm not too confident on England, but I'm being optimistic. Admittedly, it didn't work when I was optimistic against the US and Algeria, and clearly, it was only my "we're fucked" attitude that made us beat Slovenia.  Just praying it doesn't go to penalties, though David James has looked pretty solid between the sticks, which is promising.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

nicky you're a twat for mentioning the fedor fight in here, thank fuck i'd watched.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i didn't mention the result Benny


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

but there's only one way a recent fedor fight could put a smile on your face is.... you cheeky monk.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

I'm gonna have a crack at England to win 2 or 3-1.

The Germans are going into this match as the underdogs, and a lot of their players are less experienced than ours. Also, all signs off the pitch point to England winning. We also have the advantage that we played them recently and beat them 2-1. Their coach Joachim Low has his doubts whether the Germans can win, as well as the players. Even if the game goes into penalties, I think England will do it. The England squad has been constantly practicing penalties whilst the German team haven't. 

But, in the end, the proof is in the pudding and we'll truly find out when the players are on the pitch. But my guess is 2 or 3-1 to England; and that's what I believe it will be.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Germany 0-1 England

or

Germany 1-1 England (Germany win on penalties)


might be back after the game, depends what sort of mood i'm in.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnFaHd9qtso

Funny little video here concerning the Germans reactions to drawing England.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Germany 0-1 England
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Have more faith!


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Germany* 2-1 *England

I like England, but Germany's defence will be tough to crack, and I doubt Defoe or Lampard will be able to make much of an impact today. Boateng should have a good game, but Germany's biggest weakness is the forward line. Klose and Podolski are not in their best form, but should Carragher line up I think they'll fancy their chances.

Argentina *2-0* Mexico


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Looking ahead to the semi-finals...

Brazil/Uruguay
Spain/Argentina

we'll win today but lose out to Messi & co.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^^^
spain/argentina
netherlands/uruguay

argentina beating germany to make the semis of course


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Germany 4-5 England

Ozil hattrick puts the Germans up 3-0 at half time, Capello throws on Heskey in a 4-3-3 up front with Rooney and Defoe. Germany win a corner which bounces ungracefully off the arse of Heskey and past a helpless David James. Michael Carrick comes on for Big Man John Terry as Capello realises that what the midfield needs is the most creative player England have, and on the basis of such a brilliant season for United, he is totally calm in his control of the game. His inch perfect pass finds Rooney out there in his natural position on the left, who does a cheeky one-two with Emile, before putting a THUNDERSHOT past the German keeper. 4-1, game on. Heskey and Defoe each grab a goal to bring it to 4-3 (Heskey's will face the dubious goals panel after it took 16 deflections before hitting the back of the net). 67th minute now and a ball from Ashley Cole sets Stevie G off on a superb run into the box, finished in style with a 'starfish' - his dive Liverpool fans are used to. Penalty and Heskey, much to the anger of everyone else, takes it, and completely buries it. 4-4.

Cue the final minute and a desperate attempt to avoid penalties. England's corner and David James comes up to the confusion of the German defence. Lahm's poor clearance finds Wayne Rooney on the edge of the box who curls a beauty into the top right corner to secure England's progress. 


What? :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We need to see the United Wazza today if we don't god hope's the rest of the team are on top form.

off out to watch it now, if we lose certainly won't be back on later tonight.

Enigma how epic would that scenario be, great prediction.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

so scared


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm not really all that nervous as others maybe are for this game against Germany, very weird feeling. I know if we can up our own game, we can give Germany a good game, still got this nagging feeling in the back of my mind it will end up going all the way to pens though.

England starting 11 (as Sky Sports New understands) For anyone who doesn't know.

James
Johnson Upson/Terry A.Cole
Milner Lampard/Barry Gerrard
Defoe/Rooney 

So same team that played against Slovenia then, happy with that. Gerrard needs to keep to left hand side and not go in feild to much, and hoping this is the match Wayne Rooney can come alive in this World Cup, these are the sort of games you expect the big players to stand up and be counted, so heres hoping that today that day.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm trying to not get too emotional for this match, because when we get knocked out of tournaments it can put me in a bad mood for a week.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm glad it looks like he's sticking with Upson instead of Carragher.

I know we can win, it just I get a bag of nerves with England at these stages especially against such a power house like Ze Germans.

I'm gonna drink too much beer and smoke too many cigerettes just out of complete nerves.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm amazed that the bookies have England as strong favourites for this match, and their odds are even still getting shorter. I'll be having a flutter on Germany for sure.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm brazilian but i'm cheering for England on this one.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Nervous as hell again. Off to watch the build up now - Come on England!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Not sure which way the match with England/Germany will go today. Obviously hoping for an England win, but not exactly expecting it. In their last match we saw a glimmer of how good they could be, so if they step it up today then they could be in with a chance. Germany didn't exactly look great in their last two matches, so I would't put money on them either.

I do take comfort in the fact that, aside from a goalkeeper mess up. England havve yet to conceed any type of goal. Defence is obviously pretty solid, so hopefully they can keep that up today.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*This game should be exciting*


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

lol.

4 and out sounds a bit better than 3 and out.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bocanegra looks like he gave up. But whatever I'm coping well. I'll leave Demspey up for a couple of days 

I don't really care what happens in Germany/England. As long as its a good game, I win.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

He was waiting to hear the whistle. 

Just as bad as Altidore's diving.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Defo is starting the game which is something good for England, i guess.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

"Football is a game where 22 players go out and play and the Germans win in the end on shootouts."

Fully backing Germany.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Either Rooney has a masterclass or England are going home....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Fabio Capello:

Soccer is srs bidness, no emotions allowed.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*James saved England there*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

England need to mark up on Ozil a lot better than they have been thus far.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Why you act always like a prick Cole ?*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> England need to mark up on Ozil a lot better than they have been thus far.


This. There giving him far to much space right now.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I still don't get it, what's exactly Lamaprd position ?*


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

GOAL!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

KLOOOSSEEEEE~!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*God damn it Klose aagin...*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeermany!!!!

This was coming. England hasent done shit these first 20 minutes.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1-0 to Ze Germans


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Klose scores. Now England must chase the game, which is quite a mountain to climb. Horrible defending there. James should have came off his line I think.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

YES! Germany!!! =D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And with That all the England fans hearts just sunk..........


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The guy scores gool every match he plays in it, insane!*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Germany already winning.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was shity defence from Upson...

COME ON ROONEY 8*D*


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Terry is a joke - he's just too slow - as soon as a half fast striker runs at him he has no fucking idea what he's doing - same thing happened with Chelsea / Inter match when Eto was running at him. When he's not carried by his fellow Chelsea defenders he is an extremely ordinary player.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Klose missed the second gool*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn Germany should of been 2 up right there.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

2 - 0!!! =D


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

wow. another goal.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's over*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

There we go


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Podolski just trolling England now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

that is 2 right there. Germans are outclassing the Poms badly here. Great finish by Podolski.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Goal 2-0


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

2-0! For Germany


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

2-0!!!!!!

Germany is *DESTROYING* England.
This is a game that can end 5-0 to Germany.

Awful, just awful defense from England.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Great assist, Podoloski ends the match*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol. I don't wanna sound mean or anything, but England honestly look like a very shit team right now, especially at defending. You aren't closing anything off. Should be 3-0 as well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

too early to be thinking, Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey-ey, goodbye?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Fucking hopeless. Capello is playing a shitty and obvious long-ball system with NO physical presence up top whatsoever. Gerrard is on the left but keeps getting out of position, and Rooney keeps playing too deep/wide. Fuck off Capello. Collect your £5m and fuck off back to your corrupt cheating country you prick. Every player looks jaded and has bags under their eyes. No one is doing a job other than David James. Bring on Crouch, Lennon for Defore and Milner.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The England defence is hilarious lol*


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

FUCK SAKE.. this is fucking bullshit.. what the fuck is up with our defence... fucking useless coach.. gtfo


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

and now one to england!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Where the fuck did that goal come from???

This is gonna be a AWESOME GAME!!!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Yes  

2-1*_


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And England have some hope


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I shall admit, well played there England.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Upson scoring. I guess he has to do something well, because he's been shit in defense thus far.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Maybe not. 2-1 now. Uppson gets a goal back. Its on.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Upson has been our best player and I'm not even joking. We need him because his left-foot bring balance to the defence, unlike Gerrard on the left-wing and

FUCK OFF YOU .... THAT WAS IN

THAT WAS A FUCKING GOAL YOU STUPID ....S FUCK DIE BLATTER


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh shit England just scored.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fucking shit refree it's gool for Lampard *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL THIS IS NUTS


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

LOL that was a obvious goal.

BWHAHAHAHA, England gets fucked....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

England denied of a goal, that's quite horrible.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lampard scored there. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

That was in! 

How did the linesman not see that?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Now the assistant trolling England.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

This is an absolute travesty of justice.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

YESSSSS GOALLLL


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL the referee screwed England that was 2-2.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The ref screwed England right there, damn it :no:*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I say England just woke the fuck up and are actually pushing right now


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Sucked in England.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

That was definitely a goal, after seeing the replay.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

This must be karma from 66 :side:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Stone that referee.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Can't believe that the ref didn't see this!*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

fpalm at the lack of goaline technology.


----------



## JackBauer24 (Oct 14, 2006)

Terrible call


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

FUCK YOU REF... That was a goal you prick!... fucking referees are taking the piss so badly in this world cup...


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

That was a reverse ´66......


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Bring on Joey Barton and let him break some legs - players, officials, Fifa presidents...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Boy, this escalated quickly. Really jumped up a notch. :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*This is the best 45 minutes in this cup so far*


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I hate Germany and their Ghanain, Turkish, Brazilian, Polish team.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate germany all together..


----------



## JackBauer24 (Oct 14, 2006)

For once I actually feel bad for England lol


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Speedyt1991 said:


> I hate germany all together..


Dont be like that


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Our two goals still don't change the fact that we're shit. Take off Defoe and Mr. I can't run at anyone but I track back Milner.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Very exciting first half, shame that Lampard gool didn't count...*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I feel sorry for England. That's saying something. 

England have switched on, which has made this half far more interesting. 

Gotta feel for them tbh. after that, I may want Germany to lose.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Whole lot of love for Alan Hansen's scar.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I feel that England can do it actualy but just if they manage thier shity defence somehow!*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Absolute joke. You didn't need a fucking replay to know that the ball crossed the line.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

"You screw Frank" "You screw Frank"

Crouch better come in for the 2nd half.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Sepp Blatter is a fucking cUunt


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

I mean you can't even be mad about it.

It's nothing more than a total embarrassment that in 2010 goals like that don't stand.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I gotta agree with what some reporters on Swedish television are saying. 

Right now FIFA wants everything to be equal in the World Cup, bringing in referees from ALL over the world. 
Yeah thats good and all, but the problem is that the referees are one a completely different levels, are in completely different leagues. Which is why we see so many different weird calls from refs.

Bring in the BEST refs, and not focus to much on being equal. If there arent any good refs from South America, then they shouldnt bring in anyone from there.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Man, am I glad the refs suck now. 

Great game so far. Don't lose out now.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

thanks ref... just what we needed... more whinging poms


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

i'm raging so hard right now what the fuck


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Going to be unbearable to read through the English posts after this game when they lose and all blame that 'goal'. Which would be fair enough if it stays as is but you know they're still going to blame it no matter how much they lose by.

Germans playing well so far, they're looking very dangerous every time they have the ball in the England half. Their defense is hanging too far off Ozil and the rest of the German midfield.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh and im suprised Capello was so calm during that whole 2-2 goal. He cheered, was like wtf?, and then just let it be. I thought he was gonna punch someone.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Fuck it, let's rate some players;

James - 8
Johnson - 6
Terry - 4
Upson - 5
Cole - 6
Milner - 4
Lampard - 5
Barry - 5
Gerrard - 4
Defoe - 5
Rooney - 5


Crouch and Lennon > Defoe and Milner. Now.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

All it would have taken was an official behind the goal, a ref watching on a video feed, a 10 second check or fucking ANYTHING to know that was a goal, that's if they somehow missed it the first time.

Seriously. Should be a great second half though


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Nothing like a huge referee heel turn 

Germany played better in the first half. No doubt the second half will remain the same and England fans will be saying "Oh what happened if that goal went in..."


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jon Power said:


> Fuck it, let's rate some players;
> 
> James - 8
> Johnson - 6
> ...


Surprised Lennon hasn't been in the starting 11, considering he's much better than Milner imo.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Crouch needs to be brought on. 

Rooney's been given far too much hype.

Defoe's been decent I suppose.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Milner and Gerrard should swap sides.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rating James at 8? really? 6 at the very most. He made a couple of good saves but he was awful in letting in those goals.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The Bloemfontein screwjob.

Fifa officials need to take full responsibility for Englands possible defeat :side:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Take the anger onto the pitch, don't listen to Lawro.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

I just saw a clip from Brandenburger Tor in Germany. Holy crap there was like 20.-30.000 people there. Looked awesome.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> The Bloemfontein screwjob.
> 
> Fifa officials need to take full responsibility for Englands possible defeat :side:


Yeah, and their's also the rustenburg screwjob and many others... This years ref's can suck my fucking english cock.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

If England lose, this is gonna take me back to England vs Portugal in 2004. I can't imgine the number of death threats the linesman and referee are gonna get.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

What nationality is the linesman btw?


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Kizza said:


> What nationality is the linesman btw?


I think he is from Uruguay


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Wow the post saved Germany*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

wow. Lampard came with a sick freekick


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Burkarl said:


> I think he is from Uruguay


He is yeah.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Lampard is unlucky in this game so far, gool didn't count and that freekick in the post.*


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Right... i think they need something new added to the world cup... Like say each match, a team gets 3 appeals.. where they can appeal any decision...and go to video ref for confirmation of what should be done. like they do with cricket... THAT would solve every bullshit referee problem


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I think Capello NEEDS to make a change. 

Milner's not been impressive, Rooney's not done very much. 

Possibly bring on Lennon for the speed & Crouch for the height.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Gerrard needs to start passing instead of useless shoots.*


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

I do not rate Johnson at all.

AND WHY THE FUCK DOES GERRARD KEEP SHOOTING!!!!!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Speedyt1991 said:


> Right... i think they need something new added to the world cup... Like say each match, a team gets 3 appeals.. where they can appeal any decision...and go to video ref for confirmation of what should be done. like they do with cricket... THAT would solve every bullshit referee problem


What problem? I think the linesmen have done a wonderful job thus far.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*lol @ the English defence, they gave all the space to Muller to score but he refused!*


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

lets see of cole can do some damage


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Lennon should be in now*


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Optikk said:


> If England lose, this is gonna take me back to England vs Portugal in 2004. I can't imgine the number of death threats the linesman and referee are gonna get.


Yeah, not on that. Alright the guy might be a dozy twat, but people make mistakes, we all do. I put far more blame on FIFA not moving on rather than an individual fucking up.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Deutschland!!!!!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*3-1..*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

3-1.

This just keeps getting better.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That might very well be it. The break hurt England.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Game over now?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

3-1 woop woop. great break by Germany, again poor keeping.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Its over.

Klose scores the 3-1,

England's D once again was awful.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

DATS DAT DEN.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome strike.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I believe this is the end.*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

That has to be it all over for England. Unless Capello makes some drastic changes, it's over. 

Heskey getting ready to come on? What the fuck is Capello thinking?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Maybe now English fans can't claim they got screwed since the disallowed goal still puts them at a loss.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah nah, hey hey hey, goodbye to England


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I blame Cole for not making a foul there to stop the counter attack*


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Is Barry had volleyed the ball from that corner instead of taking a pussy touch and losing the ball that wouldn't have happened.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol 4-1 

oops


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

4-1! Owned.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Home time looool


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fuck yes~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~

Germany through.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fuck 4-1!*


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Well this is pathetic.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Holy cow. Ozil's run, most valuable talent for Germany I think.

Sorry England. No point arguing that disallowed goal now. It means nothing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

4-1. loving it.



Enigma said:


> Germany 4-5 England
> 
> Ozil hattrick puts the Germans up 3-0 at half time, Capello throws on Heskey in a 4-3-3 up front with Rooney and Defoe. Germany win a corner which bounces ungracefully off the arse of Heskey and past a helpless David James. Michael Carrick comes on for Big Man John Terry as Capello realises that what the midfield needs is the most creative player England have, and on the basis of such a brilliant season for United, he is totally calm in his control of the game. His inch perfect pass finds Rooney out there in his natural position on the left, who does a cheeky one-two with Emile, before putting a THUNDERSHOT past the German keeper. 4-1, game on. Heskey and Defoe each grab a goal to bring it to 4-3 (Heskey's will face the dubious goals panel after it took 16 deflections before hitting the back of the net). 67th minute now and a ball from Ashley Cole sets Stevie G off on a superb run into the box, finished in style with a 'starfish' - his dive Liverpool fans are used to. Penalty and Heskey, much to the anger of everyone else, takes it, and completely buries it. 4-4.
> 
> ...


score isn't so unbelievable now :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey, it does get better.

Win.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

If this overpaid Italian piece of shit keeps his job then the FA have lost their mind.

Where's Adam Johnson? Ashley Young? Actually LEFT..WINGERS? 

Useless.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*This is an embarressement!*


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm glad I'm drunk.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

England have been Raped, twice by Germany.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Holy cow. Ozil's run, most valuable talent for Germany I think.
> 
> Sorry England. No point arguing that disallowed goal now. It means nothing.


Oh but it could have been so different.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Good to see Klose off, I don't want him breaking Ronaldo's record in this thrashing <__<


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ozil is beast in this game*


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

James
G. Neville
Terry
Upson
A. Cole
Lennon
Gerrard
Barry
A. Johnson
Gerrard
Rooney

Manager: Anyone else but that prick.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

3 Lions my bollocks.

3 Pussycats.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Well atleast this show that 2-2 goal probably hadent changed much. Germany is MUCH, MUCH better then England.

Sven Goran Eriksson needs to come in and show Capello how to beat Germany :side:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Fuck it, the games over - I want some goals. COME ON GERMANY, SCORE SOME MORE. Get that prick out of the job.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

pippi said:


> England have been Raped, twice by Germany.


You not remember when we owned germany 5~1? even heskey scored >.>


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Good to see Klose off, I don't want him breaking Ronaldo's record in this thrashing <__<


*Same here *


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jon Power said:


> James
> G. Neville
> Terry
> Upson
> ...


So now you're blaming the manager? It isn't always the manager's fault, sometimes it's just because the defense is semi retarded.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

England are obviously looking for more goals with this substitution LOL JK it's Emile Heskey.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm counting on the press to slaughter that Italian wanker. I miss Steve McLaren.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

We have very poor tactics and fitness.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Capello failed just like the others.*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Rooney, done fuck all in this tournament, way over hyped.
Gerrard, pish captain.
Milner, 1 game wonder.
Heskey, need I say more?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Can't really blame Capello, the defense is poor, and Germany have been total class.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Just throwing it out there, I thought Sven Goran Eriksson actually did a semi good job with England.


And Gareth Barry imo has sucked hard for England in this tournament. Just look at him in this game.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I blame Arsene Wenger and his piece of shit club full of foreigners.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jon Power said:


> I'm counting on the press to slaughter that Italian wanker. I miss Steve McLaren.


Steve Mclaren didn't qualify us for Euro 2008.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

so um, how many people were picking England to win this, that Germany couldn't score, that Germany weren't special, that Klose and Podolski were past it etc etc????

Ozil will be a very sought after player following this tourney.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Can't really blame Capello, the defense is poor, and Germany have been total class.


*Yea the defence is shit but still Capello failed.

And yea Rooney is a disaster in this cup :$*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kizza said:


> Can't really blame Capello, the defense is poor, and Germany have been total class.


This. Not the managers fault if your defense is useless.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> so um, how many people were picking England to win this, that Germany couldn't score, that Germany weren't special, that Klose and Podolski were past it etc etc????
> 
> Ozil will be a very sought after player following this tourney.


Not me 

Werder have to be resigned to losing him already. Might as well try and get as much as possible for him. If Di Maria can be rumoured to be commanding around 50 mil, then Ozil should get like 70 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ Capello. He's about ready to murder someone.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Medo said:


> *Capello failed just like the others.*


No, he failed much much worse. We didn't deserve to beat Slovakia or draw with USA.

Why do ALL of the players look like they've not slept for weeks? They've got huge bags under their eyes and have played with no energy at all.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

I really didn't think we would get very far, we have been absolute shite in the WC before this.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

I think Capello's actually been a pretty good manager, at least he has shown he cares unlike that ...got Steve Mclaren.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm not blaming Postman Pat.

I'm blaming the overpaid millionares who let us down again, fucking jokers & we support these wankers week in, week out.

Fuck it, bring in the 5 foreigner rule, let us find some quality home grown talent. Too many imports fucking things up.

DEY TURK AR JOBS!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Jon Power said:


> No, he failed much much worse. We didn't deserve to beat Slovakia or draw with USA.
> 
> Why do ALL of the players look like they've not slept for weeks? They've got huge bags under their eyes and have played with no energy at all.


*And you made it draw with Algeria!*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

SHIT FUCKING SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT FUCKING SHIT.

Fuck off you useless 'Golden Generation'

Lampard invisible, Gerrard's passing shite, Rooney shite, everyone fucking shite, shite shite shite shite shite


I apologise to all the Yanks I pissed off, your team was far better than ours. 

Fuck off England, roll on the Premier League.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Gerrard should have scored their


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

P.Smith said:


> Steve Mclaren didn't qualify us for Euro 2008.


At least he was English.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey-ey, goodbye

:side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Enigma said:


> SHIT FUCKING SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT FUCKING SHIT.
> 
> Fuck off you useless 'Golden Generation'
> 
> ...


If it makes you better, quality teams like New Zealand and Algeria didn't get as far


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Love the Germans, play football the proper way and Ozil and Schweinsteiger are top drawer.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jon Power said:


> At least he was English.


He looked as if he cared less than Fabio Capello tbh.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Toots Dalton said:


> I'm not blaming Postman Pat.
> 
> I'm blaming the overpaid millionares who let us down again, fucking jokers & we support these wankers week in, week out.
> 
> ...


ABSOFUCKINGLUTELY.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jon Power said:


> At least he was English.


So is your team, and they're down 4-1 right now.

8*D


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Bring back Sven.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

The difference in team quality is more than obvious.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> SHIT FUCKING SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT FUCKING SHIT.
> 
> Fuck off you useless 'Golden Generation'
> 
> ...


*Easy man, you know that's the football once you have good day and then you have bad day*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I hear Pim Verbeek will be available everyone.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

P.Smith said:


> He looked as if he cared less than Fabio Capello tbh.


Dunno about that, the TV hasn't shown much of Capello. At least I could understand a word McLaren was saying. He wasn't being paid as much as this twat too. The group in Euro 08 was tougher, though we obv should have gone through. McLaren was shit, Capello is BEYOND shit. Not saying this because of this result alone - we've been poor in every match I can remember under him.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah remember the 5-1 win England got against Germany once. Sven Goran Eriksson became God over one night.


Yeah the "Golden Generation" hasent done much. Not even for me in Football Manager 2010. They are soooo letting me down


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> So is your team, and they're down 4-1 right now.
> 
> 8*D


:lmao

the difference between Germany being worldclass and average is Joachim Loew's snazzy purple/blue sweater.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

SWP should never have been in the squad in the first place. Lennon should have played FFS.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok - time for a comment from someone who isn't angry or mad at England's World Cup performance. Let's be honest about this. Germany outplayed us - they deserved to win. They were bloody amazing on the counter. This is very hard for me to say as a very patriotic and proud Englishman - but we didn't deserve to win. There were moments of brilliance from the boys, and a terrible referee decision against us - but we simply did not do enough. Whilst it's clear that if the goal stood, and it unequivocally should have, at 2-2 it could have been a different game - but Germany deserved to progress. I want to say thanks to the English team for giving it your all. I fear the media backlash about this - and I hope Capello does not lose his post/quit his post as he is clearly a great manager - he just needs time. 

Well done England and even better praise to Germany - you deserve to progress far into this tournament and I hope you realise your potential. 

P.s Any bitter Irish or Scots who come to gloat - remember we performed better than any other British team - you have no leg to stand on. Please do the right thing and keep your blind hate out of this thread. We know how bad we have been.


----------



## Motörhead (Feb 26, 2005)

John Terry has been exposed in this match for the utter clown defender that he is. He has been at fault for every single Germany goal.

The writing was on the wall though. We just aren't good enough. Golden Generation my fucking arse. This generation of England are nothing more than a bunch of overrated, overpaid wankstains. Men against boys, and the boys are fucking destroying us. Utterly, utterly embarrassing.

I suppose the media will predictably blame Capello. But this isn't Capello's fault, it isn't even the players fault, it's the FA's fault for not making sure enough effort is given by clubs to produce quality English talent. And it's only going to get worse. God help us when the next generation roll along...

Oh well, at least the nation can stop jizzing all over the 5-1 win now and can perhaps wake up to the reality of the current England setup.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We always have 'wake up calls' and do fuck all about it. 02, 04, 06, 08, 10 - every 2 years we are the creators of our own demise and every 2 years in between we do NOTHING about it. Capello's 4-4-2 is bollocks and whilst I don't think he'll be sacked, I can't see him staying. Dismal England and the only wake up call is that they are great players for club not country.

I'm suprisingly over this defeat already, but the media and reaction will make it worse.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Germany is an amazing team, them vs Argentina would be great to watch.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> P.s Any bitter Irish or Scots who come to gloat - remember we performed better than any other British team - you have no leg to stand on. Please do the right thing and keep your blind hate out of this thread. We know how bad we have been.


yet you guys talked up your teams chances to the fucking moon. Its fair enough to gloat in the face of blind idiocy and is absoltely justified based on not only this performance but your performance through the entire cup.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Bye England*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

cmon argentina

I wonder who is going to get the blame. Capello obvsly


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> yet you guys talked up your teams chances to the fucking moon. Its fair enough to gloat in the face of blind idiocy and is absoltely justified based on not only this performance but your performance through the entire cup.


"You guys". Who are you referring to? It's fair enough to gloat if "your" team performed better than the team you are castigating. Stop talking shit - this is the kind of idiocy and hate-mongering I hoped we could avoid. We deserved to lose. End of.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

If Capello get's sacked, he doesn't deserve it, it's not his fault England's defense was crap.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I hope that Mexico win but i know that it won't happen.*


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Rofl @ david beckham on the sideline, He's like "hmm.. i bet if i was playing it'd be the other way around in the final result."


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

James - 7
Johnson - 5 (SWP n/a)
Terry - 4
Upson - 5
A. Cole - 6
Milner - 4 (J. Cole 5)
Lampard - 5
Barry - 5
Gerrard - 4
Rooney - 4
Defoe - 5 (Heskey n/a)

Fabio had better leave.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> So is your team, and they're down 4-1 right now.
> 
> 8*D


Fantastic comment

Right now the danish commentators are crying over that disallowed goal, and doesnt talk one single word about the Germans, damn thats sickening. (This is the same commentators that orgasm each time Spain has the ball, but doesnt get excited when there own team(Denmark) scores)


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Beckham did nothing to England like the current players.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Capello hasn't really changed a lot, it was a bit like watching a Sven team. 

Its no coincidence, though, that we were quality during the domestic season. We seem to suffer greatly when the season is over. Tired? No, I don't think so. Just shit when you're an England player first and a United/Chelsea/Liverpool/Tottenham player second.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> "You guys". Who are you referring to? It's fair enough to gloat if "your" team performed better than the team you are castigating. Stop talking shit - this is the kind of idiocy and hate-mongering I hoped we could avoid. We deserved to lose. End of.


To be fair, many English fans saw this as a sure result and even an easy win. Due to this, they really do have all the abuse coming to them.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

England simply outclassed by a much better German football team today.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well there you go. At the end, you just got to hold up your hands and say the Germans are a better team. They deserve to go through. Yes, it should have been 2-2 going in at half time, but it wasn't like it was deserved.

I also think England need to be a lot more cynical. On those counter attacks, our players should be tripping up the attacker. Take the yellow card. It's insignificant compared to losing a goal.

I'm gutted for Lampard though. He'll never have a World Cup goal to his name now, even though he really should have. Sucks.

Well done Germany.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> P.s Any bitter Irish or Scots who come to gloat - remember we performed better than any other British team - you have no leg to stand on. Please do the right thing and keep your blind hate out of this thread. We know how bad we have been.


Ireland isn't in Britain bro. I'm not going to gloat, I'm happy to see Germany through as they play the better football.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> "You guys". Who are you referring to? It's fair enough to gloat if "your" team performed better than the team you are castigating. Stop talking shit - this is the kind of idiocy and hate-mongering I hoped we could avoid. We deserved to lose. End of.


Every English bloke who talked down England while backing their team in this match. I would say Australia performed better than England during this world cup anyway but it is irrelevant, I know we don't have the best side in the world. Its all nice when England are winning but you can't cop it when they perform poorly 



Kizza said:


> To be fair, many English fans saw this as a sure result and even an easy win. Due to this, they really do have all the abuse coming to them.


this.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bring on Germany vs Argentina (fingers crossed Argentina get their win today). Will be an amazing matchup!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea Germany was the better team in all aspects today.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That was a full shit England performance. Disallowed goal yes, but you guys got outclassed in every way. Rooney once again invisible, you must know he has never returned to form since his injury against Munich in April. Not scored one goal since then (not counting that meaningless friendly goal). My family from England kept telling me England will play better in the Round of 16, and surely beat Germany. No, you aren't magically gonna become amazing after three relatively bad performances. I don't think too much of the blame goes with Capello, your defenders were all asleep.

Bright side for everyone, is we can expect a cracking game between Argentina and Mexico.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Kizza said:


> To be fair, many English fans saw this as a sure result and even an easy win. Due to this, they really do have all the abuse coming to them.


So it's Aussies together eh? Ah well. Yeah, some English fans _were_ like that - not all of us and certainly not me. As were the American, Italian and French fans. We deserve no abuse - and stop trying to stoke it up.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kizza said:


> To be fair, many English fans saw this as a sure result and even an easy win. Due to this, they really do have all the abuse coming to them.


erm are you sure about that, everyone ive spoke to knew this was going to be a difficult match, the media attention was how badly england have played over the tornument


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Kizza said:


> To be fair, many English fans saw this as a sure result and even an easy win. Due to this, they really do have all the abuse coming to them.


100% Agreed. 

I did feel sorry for them when the goal was disallowed.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Kizza said:


> To be fair, many English fans saw this as a sure result and even an easy win. Due to this, they really do have all the abuse coming to them.


Fuck are you on about?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Gerrard is a player who's made his living on being determined, putting himself about the pitch and working hard. He doesn't do it anymore. He plays lazy for England and for Liverpool. Absolutely dreadful. Jamie O'Hara is a better shout - he's the new Gerrard, and is left-footed.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

To be fair, what I think most of you non-English don't understand is that many England fans have the (wrong) belief that we deserve to be the world's best. That is of course, wrong, but we're generally very stubborn, very passionate and very patriotic. We aren't the type of people to say 'we're fucked', which is why Role Model's posts looked very out of place here, followed by English posters telling him to 'have faith'. This is why we've hyped up our own chances, it just isn't English to say 'this team has no chance' even if that is what we're all thinking.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Bright side for everyone, is we can expect a cracking game between Argentina and Mexico.


*Can't wait to see Mexico beat the hell on Maradona *


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Kizza said:


> To be fair, many English fans saw this as a sure result and even an easy win. Due to this, they really do have all the abuse coming to them.




Every single England fan I've seen talk about the match saw Germany as the favourites (which isn't surprising at all). Honestly since when is a game against Germany going to be an easy win?

Anyway Germany was easily the better team today. Our defence was actually laughable.

My support now goes to Netherlands and Argentina as per usual.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about. Fantastic play by the Germans. Muller stepped up, although he could've easily scored two more goals. Ozil's runs are insane, and he can fake out the goalkeeper really well too. Klose and Podolski went through the rituals, scoring one goal each.

Freidrich and Boateng also played really good defence most of the time.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Had the goal been given we could have maybe scabbed a result, but knowing Fabio he'd have kept the same shitty team and we'd eventually lose.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Germany still aren't the best at defending though, they will get torn apart by Argentina, who I think will win this now.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Benjo™ said:


> Every single England fan I've seen talk about the match saw Germany as the favourites (which isn't surprising at all). Honestly since when is a game against Germany going to be an easy win?
> 
> Anyway Germany was easily the better team today. Our defence was actually laughable.
> 
> My support now goes to Netherlands and Argentina as per usual.


Absolutely correct. This guy is just talking shit behind a computer with his buddy backing him up for the sake of stoking the fire. Most sane English fans on this board have congratulated Germany - and were hesitant beforehand anyway. Ignore these fools. Well done Germany.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Medo said:


> *Can't wait to see Mexico beat the hell on Maradona *


I don't see that. Sure Mexico can expose Argentina's defense, but having seen Argentina, and Mexico's tipsy defense as well I see Argentina winning. Messi has showed up 100% (albeit without a goal), and I'm sure he will tonight as well. Argentina shouldn't lose tonight.

Don't quote me on it though, i could be wrong


----------



## Motörhead (Feb 26, 2005)

Capello, McClaren, Sven, Keegan.

All couldn't get any success with this generation. How many managers do we have to go through before the nation wakes up to the bigger picture?

If the FA had any balls, they would keep Capello, hold their hands up and admit that the current youth player setup in England is a shambles and do something about it. But the FA don't have a pair, so bye bye Fabio, your employers let you down.

I guess in 2 years time we will be in the same situation, we will be 'favourites' to win the Euros, everything will rest on Rooney's shoulders again, the new manager will be the one that will 'do it' for us. We fail epicly, the new manager gets ridiculed and sacked...roll on the next World Cup.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Benjo™ said:


> *Every single England fan* I've seen talk about the match saw Germany as the favourites (which isn't surprising at all). Honestly since when is a game against Germany going to be an easy win?
> 
> Anyway Germany was easily the better team today. Our defence was actually laughable.
> 
> My support now goes to Netherlands and Argentina as per usual.


Not what i saw tbh.


what shit am i talking? i just find it amusing after talking down germany, English fans don't want anyone to mock their team


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

Best part is Capello is gonna get sacked and walk away with millions in compensation because he was crafty, signing a 2 year extension, knowing if we won great but if we lost he would still come away with shit loads of money


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Not what i saw tbh.
> 
> 
> what shit am i talking? i just find it amusing after talking down germany, English fans don't want anyone to mock their team


Like I said:



Enigma said:


> To be fair, what I think most of you non-English don't understand is that many England fans have the (wrong) belief that we deserve to be the world's best. That is of course, wrong, but we're generally very stubborn, very passionate and very patriotic. We aren't the type of people to say 'we're fucked', which is why Role Model's posts looked very out of place here, followed by English posters telling him to 'have faith'. This is why we've hyped up our own chances, it just isn't English to say 'this team has no chance' even if that is what we're all thinking.


Mock the English and we get wound up. The team fully deserves mocking though, and that's what hurts the most.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Mr. Capello - Mr. Power

David James - David James
Glen Johnson - Glen Johnson (seeing as we have no Wes Brown or Neville to take his place)
John Terry - John Terry
Matthew Upson - Matthew Upson
Ashley Cole - Ashley Cole
James Milner - Steven Gerrard (Milner is barely top 7 Prem quality, not International by far)
Frank Lampard - Frank Lampard
Gareth Barry - Gareth Barry
Steven Gerrard - Joe Cole (Because there's no Ashley Young or Adam Johnson)
Wayne Rooney - Wayne Rooney
Jermane Defoe - Peter Crouch (Because there's no Carlton Cole)


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> Not what i saw tbh.
> 
> 
> what shit am i talking? i just find it amusing after talking down germany, English fans don't want anyone to mock their team


You are talking a humongous amount of shit - to answer your question directly. We do not deserve to be mocked - we are not as good as Germany. We cannot be bitter about this loss - like we have every right to about the USA game where we do not beat a poor team. Keep your trap shut, you are making a fool of yourself  And you seem very petty right now. There's been quite a few commendable posts post-game, but you and your Aussie buddy are just looking stupid.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Germany still aren't the best at defending though, they will get torn apart by Argentina, who I think will win this now.


Tbf, Argentina aren't so great at defending either. Could be a high scoring game. That's if Argentina get past Mexico.

Gareth Barry is ridiculously slow, btw.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Mexico vs Argentina should be fun.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> I don't see that. Sure Mexico can expose Argentina's defense, but having seen Argentina, and Mexico's tipsy defense as well I see Argentina winning. Messi has showed up 100% (albeit without a goal), and I'm sure he will tonight as well. Argentina shouldn't lose tonight.
> 
> Don't quote me on it though, i could be wrong


*Ok i won't *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> You are talking a humongous amount of shit - to answer your question directly. We do not deserve to be mocked - we are not as good as Germany. We cannot be bitter about this loss - like we have every right to about the USA game where we do not beat a poor team. Keep your trap shut, you are making a fool of yourself  And you seem very petty right now. There's been quite a few commendable posts post-game, but you and your Aussie buddy are just looking stupid.


Lmao.

Of course we're going to talk a huge amount of shit, England just got embarrassed on the World Stage.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stevencc said:


> You are talking a humongous amount of shit - to answer your question directly. We do not deserve to be mocked - we are not as good as Germany. We cannot be bitter about this loss - like we have every right to about the USA game where we do not beat a poor team. Keep your trap shut, you are making a fool of yourself  And you seem very petty right now. There's been quite a few commendable posts post-game, but you and your Aussie buddy are just looking stupid.


Mmmmm, yep. This post definitely tastes bitter.

Enigma's really the only one talking the truth. Others seem to be in denial one way or the other.

Argentina/Mexico should be pretty great, as should Argentina/Germany, assuming the Argentines get through.



Jon Power said:


> Mr. Capello - Mr. Power
> 
> David James - David James
> Glen Johnson - Glen Johnson (seeing as we have no Wes Brown or Neville to take his place)
> ...


I'd rather have seen Gerrard stay out left and Lennon get a start. Defoe deserves to be there over Crouch too, since Crouch's only redeemable quality is that he's tall.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> I do take comfort in the fact that, aside from a goalkeeper mess up. England havve yet to conceed any type of goal. Defence is obviously pretty solid, so hopefully they can keep that up today.


Lol, the irony...

England were fucking horrible. The defence seemed to just go away somewhere, no excusing it. Sure you could say that is that obvious goal was given, then England would have had a shot, but they were completely outplayed for the best part of 75 minutes by Germany. I don't see how you could completely blame the manager for the shitty defence performance, not sure why they always tend to blame someone other than their own players who quite obviously have been playing shitty, with no self belief, and no passion for what they're doing.

It's not soley the managers fault. They need to take a look at their own players, and see that they aren't playing to the potential they can. 

Atleast I still have Murray to hopefully do well in Wimbledon, you know...the tournament with the technology to not make stupid mistakes...:side: I'm rooting for Germany now.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Kizza said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Of course we're going to talk a huge amount of shit, England just got embarrassed on the World Stage.


:lmao 

1) We did not get embarrassed - we lost to Germany - one of the best and most consistent teams on the planet.

2) You are Australian - a country that believes FOOTball is played with the Hand.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ yet when Australia gets beaten by Germany it isn't the Germans playing well, its just we're shit. When they thrash you they're outstanding. Right, right 



Stevencc said:


> You are talking a humongous amount of shit - to answer your question directly. We do not deserve to be mocked - we are not as good as Germany. *We cannot be bitter about this loss - like we have every right to about the USA game where we do not beat a poor team.* Keep your trap shut, you are making a fool of yourself  And you seem very petty right now. There's been quite a few commendable posts post-game, but you and your Aussie buddy are just looking stupid.


That bolded bit is the fucking key to this whole thing. A bunch of people talked down Germany before the match, saying that they only beat a 'poor' team in Australia, lost to Serbia and struggled with Ghana. English fans talk about their side like they're world beaters when they're not. Your team is poor. You act like you have the god given right to slander other teams but can't cop it when someone takes a shot at your precious England.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The scary part is that team Germanys average age is only 24 years old. This team will be just as good or even better for the Euro Cup in 2 years and World Cup in 4 years.

While Englands team has a age average of 29, sooner or later they need a big change.


----------



## _priceless_ (Oct 9, 2008)

Well it's not like anyone was expecting England to win the world cup, except for some delusional fans of course. But at least they now have something to bitch about, the goal that wasn't given.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> You are talking a humongous amount of shit - to answer your question directly. We do not deserve to be mocked - we are not as good as Germany. We cannot be bitter about this loss - like we have every right to about the USA game where we do not beat a poor team. Keep your trap shut, you are making a fool of yourself  And you seem very petty right now. There's been quite a few commendable posts post-game, but you and your Aussie buddy are just looking stupid.


Bitter little brit


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

Stevencc said:


> 2) You are Australian - a country that believes FOOTball is played with the Hand.


Not to mention the fact that they also conceded 4 to Germany :no:

Englands performance was terrible and the TEAM deserved to be mocked along with fans that really did think England would win.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> That bolded bit is the fucking key to this whole thing. A bunch of people talked down Germany before the match, saying that they only beat a 'poor' team in Australia, lost to Serbia and struggled with Ghana. English fans talk about their side like they're world beaters when they're not. Your team is poor. You act like you have the god given right to slander other teams but can't cop it when someone takes a shot at your precious England.


Ok, I can hardly muster to pseudo-respect for your opinion to even respond to the garbage you spout. But I will try. You put "poor" in quotes when talking about the australian football team - I lol'd - lose the quotes and minus the r and you are correct. And, second, only idiots talk about the English team as world beaters - you are clearly generalising - which is the tactic of a man who knows very little about the subject he is attempting to enter conversation about.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stevencc said:


> :lmao
> 
> 1) We did not get embarrassed - we lost to Germany - one of the best and most consistent teams on the planet.
> 
> 2) You are Australian - a country that believes FOOTball is played with the Hand.


4-1 when you're meant to have the golden generation is pretty embarrassing.

We conceded the same amount of goals as you, and yet as you pointed out, there are probably two forms of football more popular over here. Not sure why you think that's a positive, but it's okay man. The sun will come up tomorrow morning.

edit - oh, and if your defense wasn't embarrassing, then I guess nothing in soccer ever is.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Pathetic performance from England. Schoolboy defending, and the failure to man mark Germany's most dangerous players was a mistake England paid dearly for.

*Steven Gerrard can't play on the left*: It's been said before, and tonight the ultimate proof was served. The only time he did anything of note was when he entered the middle.

*Upson, Milner and Defoe are not International Quality*: I wrote tonight that Defoe would have a poor game, but I didn't expect it to be as bad as it was. Positional play was poor from all three, and Germany had fun with them.

*Fabio's got to go:* Somewhere, Theo Walcott will have been watching how Mueller and Ozil ripped apart England's abominably slow midfield. Fabio's men were far too one dimensional, and he's got to take the blame.

When the team doesn't play well, the man who's being paid millions to coach them has got to go. Disallowed goal or not, England were outplayed and outclassed by Germany.



Stevencc said:


> :lmao
> 
> 1) *We did not get embarrassed* - we lost to Germany - one of the best and most consistent teams on the planet.
> 
> 2) You are Australian - a country that believes FOOTball is played with the Hand.


Stevo, tell me you're joking. Revisit that post in a week's time, and tell me you're joking. England were made to look like schoolboys, the same England side who said they weren't fazed coming into this one.

Gerrard, Lampard, Terry, Rooney, Johnson, Cole..all playing for humongous salaries, and trashed by a German team?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> :lmao
> 
> 1) We did not get embarrassed - we lost to Germany - one of the best and most consistent teams on the planet.
> 
> 2) You are Australian - a country that believes FOOTball is played with the Hand.


We totally did get embarrassed. Not just today, but even during the group stages.

This is the worst i've ever seen England play. I don't know if it's the manager's fault or if the players are just not working together. I'd put it on the former, but then I remember that Capello is one of the best managers today. This England run is an utter shit stain on his whole managing career.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I wouldn't mind not turning up to Euro 2012 if it means we can build a decent team, but there's no substance to our youth system. Our U21 team got raped 4-0 by Germany last year and the same happened today. Doesn't bode well, does it? The best footballing nations produce fantastic teams as well as players but we're only capable of producing slightly above average players.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> Ok, I can hardly muster to pseudo-respect for your opinion to even respond to the garbage you spout. But I will try. You put "poor" in quotes when talking about the australian football team - I lol'd - lose the quotes and minus the r and you are correct. And, second, only idiots talk about the English team as world beaters - you are clearly generalising - which is the tactic of a man who knows very little about the subject he is attempting to enter conversation about.


Oh so this is about you being an egotistical whinger who doesn't believe that due to the fact i'm Australian i don't know football. good luck with that.

i put the poor in quotation marks b/c it was a quote


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

England deserved this loss, seriously. The defending was 100% crap, Johnson wasn't anywhere near as good as he has been, Terry, see Johnson. They found it damn near impossible to defend the counter attacks. 

As for Wayne Rooney, all I can say is he was an over hyped load of shit. 
Lampard, didn't deserve to have his goal disallowed.
Gerrard, what the fuck was he doing shooting all the time when he had no way hope of scoring? 
Milner, as previously stated - 1 game wonder. 
Barry, hardly noticed him in the match.

Overall nearly the whole team played shit. 

Looking forward to the Argentina/Mexico game later on tonight.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

If England really were that good on paper then they would have done something by now... fact is they just aren't good enough... their players are not good enough - you can blame the manager till the cows come home but it doesn't change that fact.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Oh so this is about you being an egotistical whinger who doesn't believe that due to the fact i'm Australian i don't know football. good luck with that.
> 
> i put the poor in quotation marks b/c it was a quote


HEY MAN, POO IS A MUCH BETTER INSULT. AUSTRALIA WERE COMPLETE POO.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> Oh so this is about you being an egotistical whinger who doesn't believe that due to the fact i'm Australian i don't know football. good luck with that.
> 
> i put the poor in quotation marks b/c it was a quote


Nice comeback. I've said all that I needed to say about the game - we were outclassed and deservedly lost. I can't be bothered to continue this back-and-forth slinging match. Well done Germany - let's hope for some even better games during the rest of the World Cup.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I dont see why people are saying that Fabio needs to go. One thing we need to realise is that ENgland always have a good collection of players but have no teamwork. Its been that way from before Fabio, Before McClaren even before Sven. We cant keep blaming the Manager when its the team thats doing wrong tbh.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

CAN I GET A *WOOP WOOP*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

To be honest I am more disappointed that posters such as Ste have not returned like I was promised. I've posted 200+ in this thread goddamnit.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> I dont see why people are saying that Fabio needs to go. One thing we need to realise is that ENgland always have a good collection of players but have no teamwork. Its been that way from before Fabio, Before McClaren even before Sven. We cant keep blaming the Manager when its the team thats doing wrong tbh.


My point exactly. I'm not a big football fan, but it irritates me when the blame is placed solely on the manager. It's the players who are obviously not playing to their potential. When you have the same bunch of players under three different managers and they still can't work well as a team when playing for England, it's the players, not the manager.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I wouldn't say the England team was embarrassed, just shown up by a better team.

Also to the guy who had a dig at Aussies. You're a moron.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Can I just say:

WE FUCKIN WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOHOOO!

Really, really enjoyable match and I'm so pumped right now!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

wonder who the next england manager will be. have to say the money has to be the most appealing aspect as there's not a lot else to look forward to.

sven/mclaren/capello haven't been able to bring success despite doing well elsewhere.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Enigma said:


> To be honest I am more disappointed that posters such as Ste have not returned like I was promised. I've posted 200+ in this thread goddamnit.


What are you on about?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> CAN I GET A *WOOP WOOP*


i would but it might offend somebody :side:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lostfap said:


> wonder who the next england manager will be. have to say the money has to be the most appealing aspect as there's not a lot else to look forward to.
> 
> sven/mclaren/capello haven't been able to bring success despite doing well elsewhere.


Pim Verbeek is available. :side:


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lostfap said:


> wonder who the next england manager will be. have to say the money has to be the most appealing aspect as there's not a lot else to look forward to.
> 
> sven/mclaren/capello haven't been able to bring success despite doing well elsewhere.


I have a funny feeling that Redknapp is in the running.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> My point exactly. I'm not a big football fan, but it irritates me when the blame is placed solely on the manager. It's the players who are obviously not playing to their potential. When you have the same bunch of players under three different managers and they still can't work well as a team when playing for England, it's the players, not the manager.


You've got a point, it's much easier to blame the manager, since he's one guy. Instead of sacking 11 players.

Still, *Capello did say England could reach the semi.* When you talk smack, fail to back it up whilst getting a massive wage packet, you probably need to go.

Who knows though, maybe the FA are out of cash and will keep him, and maybe he turns this ship around.




Optikk said:


> I have a funny feeling that Redknapp is in the running.


He'll say no, Spurs have too much cash. Roy Hodgson will get it, if Fab walks.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

If the England manager get's replaced, I doubt he will even be English, as usual. 

But all in all, Fabio doesn't deserve to be sacked, it's not completely his fault. It also bugs me when people go insane and blame the manager, look at the bloody players, how many of them played well? 3, 4 at a stretch?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> I've never met a more intelligent man than you. Thanks for breaking stereotypes.


Don't blame me Steven, you're the one that came up with the poo insult. I was merely letting everyone know about it.

Not sure what stereotypes you're on about either.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Kizza said:


> Don't blame me Steven, you're the one that came up with the poo insult. I was merely letting everyone know about it.
> 
> Not sure what stereotypes you're on about either.


Ok - let it go now. I have


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

pippi said:


> If the England manager get's replaced, I doubt he will even be English, as usual.
> 
> But all in all, Fabio doesn't deserve to be sacked, it's not completely his fault. It also bugs me when people go insane and blame the manager, look at the bloody players, how many of them played well? 3, 4 at a stretch?


Only one did - David James.


GunnerMuse said:


> You've got a point, it's much easier to blame the manager, since he's one guy. Instead of sacking 11 players.
> 
> Still, Capello did say England could reach the semi. When you talk smack, fail to back it up whilst getting a massive wage packet, you probably need to go.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't mind that. I look forward to what he does with Liverpool if that deal goes through.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> What are you on about?


There was a poster who used to post on here called Ste, a couple of others who used to be on here in the football threads when I was first here. Then for some reason everyone seemed to leave, me included, and when I came back the only one still here was Ben (Role Model) and a couple of others :side:


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


>


Forgot about this advert. :lmao


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Enigma said:


> There was a poster who used to post on here called Ste, a couple of others who used to be on here in the football threads when I was first here. Then for some reason everyone seemed to leave, me included, and when I came back the only one still here was Ben (Role Model) and a couple of others :side:


My mistake - I thought you were referring to me.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

GunnerMuse said:


> You've got a point, it's much easier to blame the manager, since he's one guy. Instead of sacking 11 players.
> 
> Still, *Capello did say England could reach the semi.* When you talk smack, fail to back it up whilst getting a massive wage packet, you probably need to go.
> 
> Who knows though, maybe the FA are out of cash and will keep him, and maybe he turns this ship around.


There's nothing wrong with having confidence in your team. And with a team like he had, it's not surprising he had confidence. It's not like he was going to say 'no they're shit, they might go out in the group stages'...:side: I'm sure he didn't expect them to play as shit as they did.

The England team need a change up. They need to work together as a team, or they need to find others who can do so.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> Nice comeback. I've said all that I needed to say about the game - we were outclassed and deservedly lost. I can't be bothered to continue this back-and-forth slinging match. Well done Germany - let's hope for some even better games during the rest of the World Cup.


You've been embarrassed worse than your football team was today with your posts.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe it's just me but if we somebody to replace Cole at left back, I'd play him as a winger, looks good going forward.


> I have a funny feeling that Redknapp is in the running.


I quite like 'arry.
If Capello does go I'd like Pierce to get it, not FA-Employee Mr Pierce, but PSYCHO STUART FUCKING COME ON PIERCE.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Shout, shout, England are out!
*
Take that dizzee rascal...



Stevencc, get your coat boi.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

CyberWaste said:


> *Shout, shout, England are out!
> *
> Take that dizzee rascal...
> 
> ...


I'd love to respond to that. But I only speak English, I thought we already forced that upon you too . I'm out of this thread for the night. Come on Argentina.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*sad face*


and no, youll be lurking about, dont lie now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> *Shout, shout, England are out!
> *
> Take that dizzee rascal...
> 
> ...


Stop trying to wind everyone up, you've made about 3 posts since the game and all of them have been to instigate a reaction, its not worth it. You did it for other England games and you looked a twat so I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Mate, 3/4 of the posts after all England games have been made to wind you guys up .


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Mate, 3/4 of the posts after all England games have been made to wind you guys up .


Don't make me ban you with my invisible moderator powers


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Did I mention that we've won?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> Stop trying to wind everyone up, you've made about 3 posts since the game and all of them have been to instigate a reaction, its not worth it. You did it for other England games and you looked a twat so I wouldn't bother.













:side: 

LOL Jk


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> I'd love to respond to that. But I only speak English, I thought we already forced that upon you too . I'm out of this thread for the night. Come on Argentina.


That defence is almost as weak as the English



Kizza said:


> Mate, 3/4 of the posts after all England games have been made to wind you guys up .






Gin said:


> Did I mention that we've won?


Not nearly enough


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gin said:


> Did I mention that we've won?


OZIL THE GREAT

You know, I heard that he's actually Australian. :side:


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Gin said:


> Did I mention that we've won?


But we won the war etc.......

Nah seriously, can't anything away from Germany at all, better team, fair result.

It's just the English League is one of the best in the world & players like Rooney & Lampard and so on are the top guys, so we do expect good things from them, but they never deliver, that's what pisses us off.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Fuck Mexico, they best not get in the way of a Germany/Argentina encounter.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Toots Dalton said:


> But we won the war etc.......


:lmao took longer than i thought for someone to mention the war.

looking forward to Argentina/Mexico, should be a good match.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


>


:lmao that's fucking great


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

naaanaa nananananaaaaaa heyheyheyyyyyy goooooooodbye


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Mesut Ozil, player of the tournament. Until Argentina play another 2 games.

I had a gut feeling that England would play a wide midfield, I am not suprised. They left no one to full time mark Ozil, no one to keep an eye on Schweinsteiger and they were punished. Every time Germany got forward, they were threatening and had a chance to score. Schweinsteiger was at least in the majority of moves forward and they never looked to shut him out.

Selection was awful. Heskey coming on when you are losing, awful. Defoe playing, awful. Lampard > Gerrard. Why play Gerrard left, why play Milner, why play Barry going box to box. They say this is the golden generation of England, when more than half of the team are awful players who have never played Champions League football.

England need a re-assesment. Players are either too similar, too slow, play out too wide, can't play with each other or just plain suck.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

I work for the BBC & a big Sport high up (who is pissed right now & should really keep his trap shut) is saying the FA are thinking of dumping Capello for.......BECKHAM!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Mesut Ozil, player of the tournament. Until Argentina play another 2 games.
> 
> I had a gut feeling that England would play a wide midfield, I am not suprised. They left no one to full time mark Ozil, no one to keep an eye on Schweinsteiger and they were punished. Every time Germany got forward, they were threatening and had a chance to score. Schweinsteiger was at least in the majority of moves forward and they never looked to shut him out.
> 
> ...


Spot on, good post.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Toots Dalton said:


> I work for the BBC & a big Sport high up (who is pissed right now & should really keep his trap shut) is saying the FA are thinking of dumping Capello for.......BECKHAM!


They need PSYCHO to re-build England. He has worked in youth development for around 4 years, and is ideally the right man to build a team into the Euros.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Desecrated said:


> They need PSYCHO to re-build England. He has worked in youth development for around 4 years, and is ideally the right man to build a team into the Euros.


Totally agree, but they're panicking with the Euro qualifers starting soon.

Urgh! It's apparently being called "Project Golden"
State of the FA!


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Desecrated said:


> They need PSYCHO to re-build England. *He has worked in youth development for around 4 years*, and is ideally the right man to build a team into the Euros.


Interesting that you say that. Last year Germany's U-21 team trashed England by 4 goals in the Euro U-21 final.

4 Germans starting in that final, started today for Germany: Ozil, Kheeira, Boateng and Neuer.

James Milner was the only Englishman from that side in today's team.

Food for thought...


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Ooooh, Slater is calling a meeting right now, something could be going down.

Nvm, same old shit, They want Capello out, he won't quit, they don't want to fire him.
Plus they're bitching about leaks, when it's the FUCKING FA PEOPLE WHO ARE TALKING! Morons.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

The FA are a joke, totally spastic organisation. What do you expect from them if they appoint Prince fucking William the president?!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Germany has to be the favorite for 2014. They are so young this year, in 4 years they are going to be scary good.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Do you guys think Becks would be a good replacement?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Not at all, he'd be useless. No managerial experience whatsoever.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

But...he's hott


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Fifa And Sepp Blatter Are Terrible. 

Lampard's disallowed goal is an embarrassment to football. Yes I am angry that England are out, and we will never know how the game would have turned out in the end if the goal had stood, but there is another issue here. Football is a fantastic sport, very hard to spoil that but FIFA sure do a good job. I don't know how Sepp Blatter got to his position but you could randomly pick any fan from a football stadium and I'm sure they could do a better job. If you compare the officiating of football to the NFL and NBA, well there is no comparison.

Players get booked for 'over celebrating', the amount of time wasting that occurs is really bad (out of play clock required), the balls used both at this world cup and the last world cup have been awful, I could go on. And then we have the issue of goal-line technology, which they supposedly discussed and then dismissed with no reasons provided. Well I hope Sepp is hanging his head in shame tonight, because today's incident has made a mockery of this world cup and football.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> Do you guys think Becks would be a good replacement?


lol is that supposed to be a joke?. Get someone who has experienced and understands english football, i would go for either harry redknapp or roy hogdson


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Not only does Beckham have a lack of manager experience, but I doubt he knows the difference between playing 4-5-1 and 4-3-3. He doesn't come across as a man that can get the team fired up. Beckham's current role is good enough. He can motivate players, play along side them, help them out, but there is no redeeming quality that he possesses to be able to take on the national job for England.

I would say Jorgen Klinnsman is a good bet for the England job, but hes another foreign coach. Maybe the only foreign coach that would take the job though, that has the ideas etc.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

united_07 said:


> lol is that supposed to be a joke?. Get someone who has experienced and understands english football, i would go for either harry redknapp or roy hogdson


I asked cuz of this:



Toots Dalton said:


> I work for the BBC & a big Sport high up (who is pissed right now & should really keep his trap shut) is saying the FA are thinking of dumping Capello for.......BECKHAM!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I honestly don't see there being much benefit in sacking Capello. The players are the main faults right now. Stop trying to use the manager as a scapegoat, and look at their players who seem incapeable of playing as a team.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd take Beckham personally!  He's young enough to relate to the players!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Can't wait for Argentina/Mexico. Its going to be great.

I'll probably Messi my pants....get it? 

<_<

^_^

>_>


----------



## dele3344 (Jun 27, 2010)

All I have to say about the US's loss is:

I have never been more proud of my country. The US could have been selfish and won, but they showed true grit and determination. Instead of using unsung success in the soccer World Series to springboard soccer in the US, they sacked up and pissed away everything. You have no idea how proud of my country I am right now.

USA USA USA USA USA


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> I honestly don't see there being much benefit in sacking Capello. The players are the main faults right now. Stop trying to use the manager as a scapegoat, and look at their players who seem incapeable of playing as a team.


Amen. I mean, who else would they bring in, that would do THAT much better than Capello? The poor sod spent a fortune on those English lessons as well.


----------



## Motörhead (Feb 26, 2005)

Desecrated said:


> I would say Jorgen Klinnsman is a good bet for the England job, but hes another foreign coach. Maybe the only foreign coach that would take the job though, that has the ideas etc.


That would go down an absolute treat with the English media and public. They'd flip. Even at the slightest hint of failure they would be calling for his head simply because he is German.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

dele3344 said:


> All I have to say about the US's loss is:
> 
> I have never been more proud of my country. The US could have been selfish and won, but they showed true grit and determination. Instead of using unsung success in the soccer World Series to springboard soccer in the US, they sacked up and pissed away everything. You have no idea how proud of my country I am right now.
> 
> USA USA USA USA USA


This is almost as honorable as when Tonya Harding fucked up Nancy Kerrigan's knee because she felt that the US getting Gold in the Olympics would cause World War III.

*cue music*

" If tomorrow all the things were gone I’d worked for all my life,
And I had to start again with just my children and my wife.
I’d thank my lucky stars to be living here today,
‘Cause the flag still stands for freedom and they can’t take that away.

And I’m proud to be an American where as least I know I’m free.
And I won’t forget the men who died, who gave that right to me.
And I’d gladly stand up next to you and defend her still today.
‘Cause there ain’t no doubt I love this land God bless the U.S.A.

From the lakes of Minnesota, to the hills of Tennessee,
across the plains of Texas, from sea to shining sea,

From Detroit down to Houston and New York to LA,
Well, there’s pride in every American heart,
and it’s time to stand and say:

I’m proud to be an American where at least I know I’m free.
And I won’t forget the men who died, who gave that right to me.
And I’d gladly stand up next to you and defend her still today.
‘Cause there ain’t no doubt I love this land God bless the U.S.A"​
*wipe tear away*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Go Mexico!*


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Medo said:


> *Go Mexico!*


I am half-Mexican...but I'm rooting for Argentina


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> This is almost as honorable as when Tonya Harding fucked up Nancy Kerrigan's knee because she felt that the US getting Gold in the Olympics would cause World War III.
> 
> *cue music*
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wiYdUe36_Q

Surely, given this forum, this would be more appropriate?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm pulling for Argentina here. Any other match and I'd be rooting for the underdog but Messi and co play such good football it would be a shame for them not to make it to the final. Should be fun!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Well i am neither a Mecican nor fan of them but i just hate Maradone *


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I think Argentina as well, but it's just a hunch.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

Hamada said:


> Amen. I mean, who else would they bring in, that would do THAT much better than Capello? The poor sod spent a fortune on those English lessons as well.


Didnt do him much good though


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea Argentina is the favorite no doubt about that *


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

scottishman said:


> Didnt do him much good though


Didn't help with Beckham trying to teach him a few sayings, he can't speak much English either


----------



## dele3344 (Jun 27, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> This is almost as honorable as when Tonya Harding fucked up Nancy Kerrigan's knee because she felt that the US getting Gold in the Olympics would cause World War III.


Although you may be trolling Gary, I'm actually serious. I watched my first soccer game in 4 years yesterday (kicking and screaming, I may add) and I almost fell asleep about 9001 times. I literally jumped out of my seat when Ghana scored, because it meant I wouldn't have to put up with the hipsters in my MBA class who only watch soccer because most Americans don't.

Also


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Medo said:


> *Well i am neither a Mecican nor fan of them but i just hate Maradone *


How come?

Regardless, I'm sure if he knew you, he'd tell you to "suck it and carry on sucking it"

I heard that if Argentina won the Cup that he'd strip naked and run around naked in the streets. That would be good for a laugh.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh that was close Mexico...*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> I honestly don't see there being much benefit in sacking Capello. The players are the main faults right now. Stop trying to use the manager as a scapegoat, and look at their players who seem incapeable of playing as a team.


The manager certainly has to take some of the blame. When he became the england manager he said he would make sure players play in the same position as they play for their club and he wouldnt pick players who are playing reguarly. Then he goes and plays gerrard on the left, brings on Cole and puts him on the right. Then he goes and plays Heskey, who has scored a total of 7 goals for his country in 10 years and has done fuck all for his club this year.

Everyone was saying he should be playing Rooney up front on his own like he has been doing for united this season, then play gerrard just behind him.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

RKing85 said:


> Germany has to be the favorite for 2014. They are so young this year, in 4 years they are going to be scary good.


Its in South America, by default Brazil and Argentina are the favourites. :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Germany will be in the final, mark my word.*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> I honestly don't see there being much benefit in sacking Capello. The players are the main faults right now. Stop trying to use the manager as a scapegoat, and look at their players who seem incapeable of playing as a team.


Capello deserves equal blame. He has made poor tactic choices, and has had poor selection throughout the tournament. However, not much good can come out of firing him. But he needs to go when his contract expires. The man has been exactly what everyone feared, hype and talk. He even said that England played well against Germany.

Mexico and Argentina are pretty equally similar teams, however, I don't expect Mexico to keep up for the full duration of the match, in which gives Argentina the chance to get the victory. Tevez has found space early on, later in the game, hes going to find the back of the net.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

"Batista and Hernandez are up", lawlz.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*1-0 Tevez*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1-0 argentina

surely there was something wrong with that. yep, offside, clearly.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Woooo! Go Argentina!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hellllllllllllllllllllllzzz yeah.

Tevez was offside though.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Are you kidding me? that was a clear off side!! What a fucking robbery.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I hope a fight breaks out :side:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, it was a OBVIOUS offside.

And these situations keep on happening. This is getting out of hand.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Another bad decision by refrees*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Why is football so fucking retarded? The referees see the offside on the screen clearly and can't reverse the decision? What a ridiculous rule. That's two abosolutely shocking decisions in two games now. Footballs looked stupid in comparrison to other sports which allow the use of technology so these situations don't happen.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

This is why there shouldn't be linesmen at all (for offsides). It should be monitored by a computer that tells the ref whether it was offside or not.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Has there ever been this many weird/wrong calls in a World Cup or Euro for that matter before??

Seems like its a LOT this World Cup.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome to football soccer guys, felonies like this one happens all the time.

I wouldn't be mad if Mexico lost, but not like this.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*2-0..*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2-0, no doubt about that one.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Well that was 100% goal, no doubt .

LOL, he got a camera in his head. A little pissed off there..


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, that's fucked it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

Horrible defending. As if watching schoolgirls play. Higuain on his way to the golden boot.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What a mistake by the mexican defender but Higuain took full advantage and finished it with quality.*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

4th goal from Higuain


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Man what was that? Osorio thinks that he's playing on a pee-wee league :no:.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*This game will turn to be a heavy score.

Messi should score btw...*


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Mexico look terrible. What a shame - I was hoping for a competitive match.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*^ Well wait for Germany/Argentina then*


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Medo said:


> *^ Well wait for Germany/Argentina then*


Yeah, that will be a great match. Can't wait for that.

Edit - Is it me or....










Mexico's goalkeeper?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea it is him *


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

If Salcido doesn't get a good team offer after the World Cup it's gonna be a crime.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Crazy South Americans scrapping it out!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Fucking hell it's all kicking off.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Damn that Argentine woman was hot


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Bad ref decison and huge mistake by a defender put Argentina a head 2-0 in the first half.

The mexican girls are hot too *


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Latinas FTW, tbh.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Rough day for the referees today...


----------



## Isaias4u2nv (Apr 12, 2005)

That was fucken crime against Mexico!!!

Why do worldcup refs not have balls to accept their mistakes???


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

The referees are almost as blind as wrestling referees :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG CARLOS TEVEZ!!!! Goal of the tournament is hard to decide. Dear me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

what a cracker. Lovely shot by Tevez


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Nicely struck.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Bye Mexico


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

Damn that was a sick goal


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Golazo by Apache.

Mexico is done.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Okay that was a great goal by Tevez.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

It's getting ugly for Mexico. Will Apache get a hat trick?


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Sticksy I told you Germany were legit all along, lol *goes and sits in a dark corner*

We wouldn't have lost as heavily if Lampard's goal had counted, but I doubt we would have won. Upson and Terry looked as if they had never played together, however we let the disallowed get to us, we panicked trying to get an equalizer and got caught on the counter consistently when our defence was already looking like shit.

Germany looked very good, however I'm still backing Argentina to win the whole thing.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm amazed Messi still hasn't managed to score a goal in the world cup.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

today has been a terrible day for the officials, we started the tournament talking about how the referees were brilliant but then it went all went down the toilet.

look on the bright side england fans, sepp will surely give you the 2018 world cup after today :lmao (seriously though, sepp is a prick)


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Lovely goal from the new Man Utd boy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

3-1. another one now would set the cat amongst the pigeons.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

See that's why you have to put this guy instead of your BFF Franco as your main striker, Aguirre.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Now do that for United plz.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

who needs rooney?  just messin'


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Does Salcido ever pass?


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Barrera coming in the 2nd half was a main key for Mexico's improvement in the 2nd half.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

FT: 3-1.

And again the mexican players showing their anger toward the referees.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Argentina Vs Germany is going to be fucken epic.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

:shocked::lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

No Cuauthemoc Blanco


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I fancy Germany to beat the Argentines.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^I fancy a similar thing...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The England game was a real eye-opener for me. I, along with quite a few others, have been constantly saying that on paper England are one of the best teams in the world; today showed that on paper nothing can be proven.

However, whilst many are saying that Germany were brilliant, I'd argue that a lot of it was down to the fact that England were absolutely piss-poor. The Germans were good, perhaps just above average in terms of what they are truly capable of, but England's downfall is mainly down to themselves and how they performed. Not one player deserves individual blame as every single person was very poor, aside from James who still could have done better for the third goal. Johnson is a rather inept defender when it comes to positioning and simple passing and he got torn apart today, Ashley Cole was also out of place numerous times, whilst Terry and Upson were exposed as rather slow, in Upson's case I think I'd run quicker backwards. Add that to the fact that Upson's head was completely gone after the messed up first goal and that he was Klose's bitch and it was a terrible day for him; his goal aside. Milner was largely ineffective with him choosing to cut inside rather than play a wide game with many crosses. Gerrard was incredibly wasteful with his passing a shooting and Barry had one of the worst games I've ever seen a holding midfielder have; slow, impatient and would struggle to hold his own bollocks. Lampard actually goes against what I said before, he was actually pretty decent, should have had that goal - unlucky with the free-kick and was a menace throughout. Rooney gets a lot of shit, hyped up way too much after a great season but I cannot help thinking that something is wrong, an injury perhaps? He's a world-class player, in the top 5, yet was very poor at this World Cup, got to be something we don't know. Defoe was largely anonymous too.

Only Ozil, Muller and Klose stood out for me in terms of playing good/great, but it was enough as the German team ethic is one that does not accept defeat and you could see that they were all in it for one another, whereas England seemed to play as though they were trying to one-up one another.

This may seem rash, as he's highly qualified, but Capello must go. I want an English manager who understands the English game... not someone who is aware of it. His tactics have not been positive throughout this competition, today only proved that as he brought on Heskey when chasing a goal and his constant use of Gerrard on the left is baffling. All it needed was a simple risk in a group game, play Gerrard behind a lone Rooney - yet Capello was in the Italian mind-set, the basic negative mindset and the outdated tactics that would almost look old-school in the 90's. Could Beckham replace him? Not at all, but he should be involved if he isn't with the team. He is a walking media circus but he is an inspirational figure and should be there to motivate if he cannot play. Hodgson and Redknapp seem to be the favourites/most mentioned names - I'd not mind either of them.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Argentina vs Germany looks to be a good match. Unlucky for mexico, first goal shouldnt have stood and stupid mistake for the 2nd. Lovely strike from tevez and a nicely taken goal from Hernandez, hopefully he can show that for united. Messi went missing throughout the match though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

based on these 2 matches, i'd say whichever team can fix up their defense a bit will win. should be a high scoring match.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Comparing Germany and Argentina today, Germany is clearly the better side. I predict Demichelis finally breaking down completely next Friday.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

It could be a repeat of last cup with Mexico being eliminated by Argentina (and a wonderful strike this time by Tevez), and then a Germany win over the Argies. I'd say Maradona has done well with the team, and am also quite glad Mexico are out.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

LOL at Heinze's big ugly Judas' head hitting the camera. Tit.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

I wouldnt be surprised if Germany beats Argentina once again, but if the Argies lose then they better dont be acting like they did 4 years ago.

That was embarrasing.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking disgrace the linesman and referee who could easily see it was over the line,

John Terry is a load of bollocks slow prick, king should have played over upson

Gerrard left mid again give me a fucking break capello you stubborn c***, cole not starting?, heskey getting on again WTF.

defence is useless could not even get the basics right complete shambles, no creativity or flair from midfield, strikers were dire.

Tactics again were negative and italian like, players seem not to like fabio quite simply no togetherness within the squad it seems from an outside view, Capello needs to go he does not no what it means to be English.

We need a fucking Brit in charge someone with passion for england, desire, new ideas and get the best out of the players.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

It's not that I'm bitter but I hope they get raped aganist Germany.

OK I'm bitter.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Capello needs to go he does not no what it means to be English.


 Put down your copy of the Daily Mail son, Hoddle and McClaren were hardly any better were they?


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> It could be a repeat of last cup with Mexico being eliminated by Argentina (and a wonderful strike this time by Tevez), and then a Germany win over the Argies. I'd say Maradona has done well with the team, and am also quite glad Mexico are out.


Hey rockstar, do you americans share the same hate central american have towards Mexico?

Anyway, I think and hope Germany beat Argentina, i want Germany to reach the final at least.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hire Mourinho, England.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Still sticking with my pick for Argentina to win the whole thing.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Put down your copy of the Daily Mail son, Hoddle and McClaren were hardly any better were they?


Don't read papers and yes they were useless, i knew steve was gonna be that was obvious but Harry or pearce need to be given a try. never been on the capello bandwagon since day 1. top negative and i'll say it again GERRARD LEFT MID GTFO.

It's sad they isn't any top english managers around but anyone who thinks capello is still right for the job needs a twat in the head. 

not only do we need to start producing young players but also young coaches and give them a chance at the top level


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Even Mourinho couldn't organise those players into a winning team.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

England are a joke!
not just the football team the whole country is turning into a piece of shit and coming from one of the most patriotic people you can meet!
cant be fucked say anythin about the game and cnt be arsed argue with some of the bullshit comments!


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

England needs to start from the scratch again.

Dont ever call up the sacred cows/overrated players in Rooney,Gerard,Terry,Lampard and shit players like Heskey, Milner, SWP,Green ever again.

Call up guys between 20-25 years old(especially for Defense)

Once Beckham is healed, make him captain of the NT once again, The guy is 35 but he can give leadership to the team and some "jogo bonito".

Him and probably 1 more veteran, the rest should be just guys under 30.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

You obviously don't see Rooney for United?, trust me i will bet my car on it Wazza will come through for england in the future the lad is still 24 year's old. in my opinion rooney is either still injured or burnt out.

And Milner still has a future and beckham needs to get on the coaching staff


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

All the people who are bitter towards England amaze me. Please sort it out.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

perucho1990 said:


> England needs to start from the scratch again.
> 
> Dont ever call up the sacred cows/overrated players in Rooney,Gerard,Terry,Lampard and shit players like Heskey, Milner, SWP,Green ever again.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say drop Rooney as he is still young but we really ought to drop - or consider dropping - some of the older ones. We need to build from the bottom up, so once we get a decent U21 team, we can go from there. That's going to take some time though.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

By looking of what he said about the England fans booing him, he clearly doesnt care about playing for the NT.

He is good player but why calling up when he doesnt give a shit?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Mexico did a good game despite the fact that they lost 1-3*


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

God, I'm so excited for Germany vs. Argentina, it's not even funny.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

perucho1990 said:


> England needs to start from the scratch again.
> 
> Dont ever call up the sacred cows/overrated players in Rooney,Gerard,Terry,Lampard and shit players like Heskey, Milner, SWP,Green ever again.
> 
> ...


LOL drop people like rooney, the PFA player of the year?, anyone could have seen that Rooney is one of the best in the world after his performances for united this season, he hasnt been properly fit after coming back from his injury. Beckham is not a leadership type player, and has already been england captain and didnt do that well, also he needs to playing at the highest possible level he can, which is definitly not LA galaxy. Where are you going to find these world class quality 20-25 year old english players? evidently you havent seem enough of the premier league to see they are not there.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Come on Holland or Spain.

Adam Johnson is a must to be called up, huddlestone, shawcross, ashley young i think has something to offer, maybe gabby, hopefully micah richards will improve etc etc etc.

Longterm Wilshere and Rodwell


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Gin said:


> God, I'm so excited for Germany vs. Argentina, it's not even funny.


*Go Germany *


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

So?

Dunga dropped Dinho and they are doing better.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ronaldinho has been past it since he left Barca and is what 30?, rooney has not even hit he's prime

We are in a similar position to italy our key players minus rooney are all in the 30's or knocking on 30


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

thank god england are out now we can actually enjoy it here in scotland now without hearing then every min


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

One bad World Cup shouldn't be the deciding factor to drop Rooney. Especially since he's had a pretty stellar season at Man u this season, and had an injury that ruined his form.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe the pressure finally got to Rooney, Fergie will sort him no worries but he should buy another top player to take the pressure off wazza. another Ronaldo would be nice


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

united_07 said:


> LOL drop people like rooney, the PFA player of the year?, anyone could have seen that Rooney is one of the best in the world after his performances for united this season, he hasnt been properly fit after coming back from his injury. Beckham is not a leadership type player, and has already been england captain and didnt do that well, also he needs to playing at the highest possible level he can, which is definitly not LA galaxy. Where are you going to find these world class quality 20-25 year old english players? evidently you havent seem enough of the premier league to see they are not there.


Thats why England has to start from the scratch, Look at Germany, who has an average age of 24, 20 year old Muller made the England D look like crap.

From the current squad, England better keep Hart, Johnson, Lennon.

Call up players from the top 5 teams in the EPL and not from the jabronie teams.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Glenn Johnson at times is horrific at defending, especially he's positioning


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

I got this from a soccer forum, and pretty much defines the Germany/England game



> England's defense: old, slow, resourceless, tired, ready to give up.
> 
> Germany's attack: young, creative, fast, precise, trying to prove itself.


Ozil and Muller have a bright future.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

perucho1990 said:


> Thats why England has to start from the scratch, Look at Germany, who has an average age of 24, 20 year old Muller made the England D look like crap.
> 
> From the current squad, England better keep Hart, Johnson, Lennon.
> 
> Call up players from the top 5 teams in the EPL and not from the jabronie teams.


Johnson is a decent right back at times but gets caught out at time. Lennon has shown he cant put a decent cross in the box to save his life. Im guessing you are on the wind up as no person who had even the slightest bit of football knowledge would drop Rooney from the squad. 
The next manager just has to reshuffle the squad, play rooney up front on his own with gerrard just behind. England were unlucky to have ferdinand injured as terry and rio make a good central defensive partnership which wouldnt have given away some of those stupid goals.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We need a proper left winger like Adam Johnson who has a cracking left foot and can cross.

Shame stewie downing never came through to be really good


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

That was such a sweet game. Loved every second of it. If they allowed the goal then yeah, would of certainly been a more interesting outcome, anyone could have won it.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Glad the US didn't have to go up against Germany. They looked slow as crap on d when Ghana played the ball long. They would have been ripped apart. At least I got a close game to watch.

England's keeper looked ridiculous.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

united_07 said:


> Johnson is a decent right back at times but gets caught out at time. Lennon has shown he cant put a decent cross in the box to save his life. Im guessing you are on the wind up as no person who had even the slightest bit of football knowledge would drop Rooney from the squad.
> The next manager just has to reshuffle the squad, play rooney up front on his own with gerrard just behind. England were unlucky to have ferdinand injured as terry and rio make a good central defensive partnership which wouldnt have given away some of those stupid goals.


But they are still young, I watch EPL, Liga,Bundesliga,Calccio. Im a big soccer fan.
While Rooney is a beast in the EPL, in WC he will be remembered as a failure.

Yeah, England got unlike when they lost Rio because they had no backup for him, Carrager sucks and I still dont get why he was called up, what a waste of a spot.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Glad the US didn't have to go up against Germany. They looked slow as crap on d when Ghana played the ball long. They would have been ripped apart. At least I got a close game to watch.
> 
> England's keeper looked ridiculous.



James saved us from getting beat 6 or 7, terry, upson, cole and johnson were ridiculous


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> James saved us from getting beat 6 or 7, terry, upson, cole and johnson were ridiculous


yeah, not quite sure what his talking about, doubt he does himself either. His not alone though, didn't realise this thread was gonna be so bad, glad I wasn't around in 2006.



ItsWhatIdo said:


> His corn rows not his play.


apologies.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> James saved us from getting beat 6 or 7, terry, upson, cole and johnson were ridiculous


His corn rows not his play.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> His corn rows not his play.



They ain't that bad, you should see him with them out and the giant afro he has


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm watching ITV now and it makes me physically sick.

Blaming everything on Fabio is a joke. They fucking loved him in qualifiers and because the players haven't performed, Fabio Fabio Fabio.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Everyone involved in the team is to blame but since i was never a fan of fabio i guess i have a right to blame him more, with he's tactics and he's subs are head scratching at times. but blame falls on the players and him


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

No one was moaning in qualifiers. Just need to face facts that England aren't good enough. Would have liked to have seen their full potiential in at least one of their games though. No one feared playing England.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Word said:


> No one was moaning in qualifiers. Just need to face facts that England aren't good enough. Would have liked to have seen their full potiential in at least one of their games though. No one feared playing England.


Excellent post. As an American, I know my team isn't good enough. I don't see the point in blaming someone. It wasn't like England was suppose to win. They lost to a team that looks to be very promising.


----------



## Motörhead (Feb 26, 2005)

Thought it was perfectly fitting that BBC ended their coverage tonight with a great little piece on Sir Stanley Matthews and the work he did in Africa. Because it was a reminder of what a proper English player looks like.

He was exactly the player that the current England side is lacking. A player with skill, pace, intelligence, passion and commitment. Sir Stan at 50 years old could've out played the current crop of wasters and that's the truth.

All we have now are plodders like Lampard and Barry. Pacey players with limited skill like Walcott, Wank Phillips and Lennon. Big useless lumps like Heskey and Crouch. Or plain wasters like Rooney who have good ability but just can't be bothered to turn up for England games.



Word said:


> I'm watching ITV now and it makes me physically sick.
> 
> Blaming everything on Fabio is a joke. They fucking loved him in qualifiers and because the players haven't performed, Fabio Fabio Fabio.


ITV are always gunning after the managers, unless their name is Jose Mourinho then it's a wild jizzfest. ITVs World Cup coverage has been appauling, from the pundits, to the commentary, to the post match interviews. They should be banned from covering football, then I wouldn't have to ever turn on ITV again.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

England made the mistake of not playing a holding midfield and going narrow. That means, Capello made the mistake. Said pages back, but his selection and tactic use is awful. I understand that he warmed Heskey up while 2-1 down, and felt that he had to bring him on, but even that doesn't make any sense. He has roughly 50 caps, and has scored 5 goals. And that last one hasn't been since what, 2004?

Capello is to blame for a lot of the problems England had, except defensively. Had John Terry kept his pants on, he would still be captain, which England needed, and Wayne Bridge, who is better than Glen Johnson.

I never understood how Capello never looked to get Rooney to play more actively. He could of dropped him in-between the defense and midfield hole, he could of played him wide to start then drift him in, he could of even had him play what everyone demanded and asked, and that was alone. Instead, he played with Defoe, Gerrard on the left.

While he has made the mistakes at the worse possible time, it would be a pathetic move to drop him now. If I recall correctly, he gets paid $4m a year. Nice waste of money, could of probably won the group if they asked the public to pick the team and formation.

One German win against a very poor performance from England, and they can beat Maradona and co? Nah. Germany's defense are weak, perhaps weaker than the Mexicans, whom played a good game, however, a bit too late.


Got to agree with ITV's coverage being shit. Everything they do/did is/was just awful. At least with the BBC, you are getting the insight of players who have actually played international football, even though Lineker doesn't come across as a former International player.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

All I have to say is, look at my sig!

England can blame the assistant ref, they can blame the ball, they can blame Fabio and they can blame everybody under the sun. But the fact still remains that the players on the pitch couldn't get the job done. That's it. 

In 4 matches they scored like 3 goals or something when Germany scored 4 in one fucking match. Look at all the other top teams in the tournament - Brazil, Spain, Argentina, Portugal and Germany. They are all scoring goals and winning matches. Stacked up against any one of those teams England would have got demolished because they just aren't good enough, simple as that. Their entire campaign was pitiful for players of that calibre tbh, just pitiful.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Shit refereeing today. If today's events don't result in instant replay for the 2014 World Cup, I don't know what will.

Just two huge cock-ups. FIFA. Do something.

You stupid fucks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> Shit refereeing today. If today's events don't result in instant replay for the 2014 World Cup, I don't know what will.
> 
> Just two huge cock-ups. FIFA. Do something.
> 
> You stupid fucks.


I was actually surprised to find out that there is no replay when this tournament started. I just figured it's a no brainer to have replay officials overturn understandable human error. It's beyond moronic that they don't. It should've been in place at least 20 years ago. It's arguably the biggest stage in sports for fuck's sake.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^Apparently it's because it messes up the 'continuation' of the game, whereas 10 players running up to the referee, complaining for a good two minutes, then almost rioting at half time isn't stopping continuity :side:


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> ^^Apparently it's because it messes up the 'continuation' of the game, whereas 10 players running up to the referee, complaining for a good two minutes, then almost rioting at half time isn't stopping continuity :side:


Or just laying on the ground like the one Ghana player who just decided he was going to lay down on the field after no contact.

God that shit pisses me off about soccer. Gets annoying.

edit- should call it futbol. I just recently read up on the origin of the word soccer. I was ignorant, and it makes me hate the word now, but I say it out of habit.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

NJ88 said:


> ^^Apparently it's because it messes up the 'continuation' of the game, whereas 10 players running up to the referee, complaining for a good two minutes, then almost rioting at half time isn't stopping continuity :side:


Lol, I was actually hoping a fight would break out. 8*D


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Did anyone see Cashley Cole & Ledley King laughing and joking while walking off the plane? They should hung plain and simple. I hope the media roasts them


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

All got to say is fair play to Germany, much the better team, and fully deserved the win, 4-1 was being kind, we could of let in good 6-8 in all honestly, I was sure that England would perform and with the German's shaky defense we give them a good game and get chances, but when you defend as bad as we did your asking for trouble, you can get away with it against the likes of Algeria and Slovenia but not against a team like Germany its football suicide. 

Our formation was so poor, we didn’t get around Schweinsteiger and we let him control the game and we never picked up Ozil quick enough so he could in the holes and spaces in our team, 2 wonderful players Germany have there. Were been shocking all world cup, be a good few questions being asked about manager, team, shape, the Lampard goal that wasn’t given, but the bottom line is Germany should be in the Quarter Finals, There no shame in going out to Germany, there a good side and I still think there go far in this world cup maybe to the final itself who knows, I’m just disappointed in the performance of the England team tonight, any who Germany vs. Argentina should be a cracking game though.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Untill Barcelona lose in the 94th minute against Man Utd from a hand of god moment by VDS, then technology will never change. They'll only consider it when the teams they want to win get robbed and you know what I have it fucking happens.

Actually the best scenario would be for 2014 we see the likes of France, Italy, Argentina and Spain not to qualify because of perfectly scored goals that were disallowed. Thus resulting in North Korea vs South Korea WC final. Fuck you Blatter and Plattini.

The only good point ITV made tonight was the fact that they lack young blood. Too many average, inconsistent 20 somethings fail to perform well week in week out for their club let alone making the step up to international level.

Can't wait for Talk Sport in the morning. On the way to my mates house they were rabbiting on about Germany lacking experience because they are all so young and they will struggle to win the world cup. They also mentioned that England had that experience to take them through the 90 minutes.

One of the biggest pricks of all time (Stan Collymore) was milking the above sentiments like England winning was a formality. That's what's wrong with their country. Then you have Adrian I'm a twat Durham. So stubborn to realise that England are garbage.

Some English fans on here have more sense than 99% pundits on TV and radio. I only enjoy Shearer, Hansen and Gary.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

GERMANY VS. ARGENTINA!

I hope the Germans can replicate the result from four years ago. Their defence needs a real up though. On paper, Argentina looks far superior but then again, so did England.. :|


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Did anyone see Cashley Cole & Ledley King laughing and joking while walking off the plane? They should hung plain and simple. I hope the media roasts them


the daily mail will have no problem roasting those two particular players :no:

but during the fa cup final coverage there was an interview with cashley and they asked him:
''champions league with chelsea or world cup with england?''
Cashley's response?
''champions league''

edit: I think thats what he said, if he didnt..........I dont give a fuck cos its cashley


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Germany vs ARgentina is going to be hot.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Engerland are gone!At least Sky Sports news can go back to been about the World Cup now and not just England!


Lamps shot was a defo goal!It mite have changed the game but England were found out BIG time!Ze Germans could have been 6r7 up at half time!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I dont think we will see any technology anytime soon.

But I think we will get the best option, which is goal referees. Referees who´s only job is to focus on whats happening near the goal, ball in or out, hands, foul play, penalties. Its already been done in Europe and seems to have worked just fine.

Sure its a little too much maybe for season play, might be expensive. But for big tournaments this is a great option in my book.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Some more awful officiating, only will fuel the calls for video technology and in greater numbers than before. Agreed that if they won't use the tech, atleast have goal referee's, something has to be done to fix all the perfectly fine disallowed goals that have happened down the years.

Also, I'm amazed that the English press are using Capello as the scapegoat, and not Rooney. Big shock considering all the ridiculous pressure that was put on Roo before the tournament.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Its easier to blame Capello. They only have to write about 1 joker rather than 23.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

God it's a shame to think that Ghana could go further than either Germany or Argentina.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Uruguay is on fire though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

No problems with Uruguay getting through. I'd just hate to see Ghana go through.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm so glad Uruguay and Germany are doing so well. I remember how a lot of my mates were laughing at me when I picked these two to go far.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

People laughed at you when you picked Germany to go far in a world cup? What?


----------



## HBKBentleyMM (Apr 27, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> People laughed at you when you picked Germany to go far in a world cup? What?


Same thing happened to me. With Germany. I don't know why, but a lot of people didn't rate them as highly as they usually do. On another forum, someone claimed this was the worst German squad since Euro 2000. Which is not even close to being true. Considering how young these guys are, and how well they're playing, they could turn into one of the better German sides in recent times.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Kizza said:


> No problems with Uruguay getting through. I'd just hate to see Ghana go through.


Why? They proved against the US that they can score from open play, so the run's not a fluke.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Because I don't like them. Plain and simple.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Argentina vs. Germany will rock the world! 

In all likelihood, we would get Brazil/Netherlands. No more upsets please today. Let it be Brazil/Netherlands. It would be spectacular.

I'd be rooting for Portugal tomorrow. I don't want Spain to go any further.




Hohenheim of Light said:


> GERMANY VS. ARGENTINA!
> 
> I hope the Germans can replicate the result from four years ago. Their defence needs a real up though. On paper, Argentina looks far superior but then again, so did England.. :|


In reality, England were playing awful football and Argentina are playing pretty well (minus the defense).


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd be happy to see Spain lose, just because of my sheer hate for that **** Busquets, overrated diving fuck.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Kizza said:


> Because I don't like them. Plain and simple.


First leg, Australia Vs Uruguay 2005 WC qualification.. Uruguay playing at home, booed your anthem. I remember it  Was an amazing game to, Your goalkeeper saved the match IMO.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah but we got the last laugh with Aloisi's penalty.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> People laughed at you when you picked Germany to go far in a world cup? What?


Yah, I was also quite baffled. I said "don't worry, the Germans always show up". But people tend to look at paper and base their opinions on that.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Kizza said:


> Because I don't like them. Plain and simple.


Ah. That's almost poetic.

Uruguay should be favorites in any case though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Uruguay should beat Ghana relatively easily, so I don't think Ghana's going to go any further than Argentina or Germany.

ugh @ the early game for tonight.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The second half of the Slovakia/Italy game was pretty eventful to say the least. Holland usually are more attacking than Italy, so fingers crossed it'll be a decent game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Regarding Uruguay, they were right ****s the way they acted, not just their fans but also Recoba came out and stated that Uruguay have a "divine right" to go to the World Cup and hence they'd beat us, well we all know how that turned out 8*D

Fuck Uruguay tbh, I'd much rather see Ghana progress, despite me being a fan of Diegol and Suarez.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> The second half of the Slovakia/Italy game was pretty eventful to say the least. Holland usually are more attacking than Italy, so fingers crossed it'll be a decent game.


Italy went out and had to attack in that game though, and thus far Holland have been fairly boring to watch. I can't see the Slovakians forcing them to become any more interesting. I'll still watch the match, but compared with last night's matches it feels like a bit of a letdown.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

As an Australian I'll look back at this World Cup with so much regret. Our approach going into the Germany game, the penalties Ghana received to get them their results, or the unjustly red cards our two best players received (cost us the Ghana game, and in turn, qualification). Quite easily could of been us. Round of 16 matchup with the US; winnable game. Quarter final encounter with Uruguay; winnable game. We could of put our name up in lights, made history. Just a shame. I'm not saying we deserved to, but if we were ever going to have the opportunity to go that far, this was the one. The Golden Generation now appears to have passed, unfortunetly.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

"he was asked whether he'd prefer to win the Double with Chelsea or the World Cup with England. Without any hesitation, he replied: “The Double with Chelsea.” 


Here is enough evidence to get Cole sacked, he won't but I hope he does.


EDIT: England news conference is on in 5 minutes


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, Argentina is playing very well but Germany is also playing very well. The game could swing both ways. I just hope it swings the German way.

Netherlands vs. Slovakia should be a good game. I want Netherlands to win so that they can knock Brazil out, but I won't rule out Slovakia. Hell, maybe Chile will do that today :side:


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

FA are spineless pricks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

"Can't afford to sack him"

What UTTER BULLSHIT!!!!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

This prick can't even speak English properly - how is he supposed to motivate the players and get his points across?

Sack him, take Gerrard and Lampard out of the team, and give youth a chance - TAKE AN ACTUAL LEFT-WINGER NEXT TIME - JOHNSON, YOUNG OR EVEN DOWNING.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

So they've got two weeks to get a new manager who'll work for peanuts, so they can pay Fabio enough to get rid of him.

Good luck wiv dat.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Jon Power said:


> Sack him, take Gerrard and Lampard out of the team, and give youth a chance - TAKE AN ACTUAL LEFT-WINGER NEXT TIME - JOHNSON, YOUNG OR EVEN DOWNING.


They won't, there's no way they'll haul the "stars" in & give them the dressing down they rightfully deserve, all of them.
Like the complete cowards would DARE upset Rooney or Lampard, no chance.

Also (can't comfirm this obv) but one of the players bragged about how "It was a nice holiday, shame the missus couldn't come"

I really hope someone recorded it!!!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

What the hell kind of press conference was that? Capello had some puppet talking for him and wrapped it up when the questions got tough. Hopefully he brings in young players - Rodwell should play in defence if they need a ball-playing centre-half. Delph, Gibbs, Johnson, Young, Andy Carroll, Wilshere etc. Plenty of good talent that are technically good.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Jon Power said:


> What the hell kind of press conference was that? Capello had some puppet talking for him and wrapped it up when the questions got tough. Hopefully he brings in young players - Rodwell should play in defence if they need a ball-playing centre-half. Delph, Gibbs, Johnson, Young, *Andy Carroll,* Wilshere etc. Plenty of good talent that are technically good.


Andy Carroll?Really...He wouldnt get in the Irish team!He's rubbish and a thug!No thanks!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

And so the typical English muppetry begins again, good lolz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

and to think, if they had beat the Germans then Capello & the team would be praised :hmm:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Some of you lot are an embarrassment to the term 'England fans', but that isn't saying much. You all loved Capello when we were winning, and all of a sudden he should go because he isn't English? Twats, look at the players' performance, not his.

Alright, Heskey was a stupid option but look at Capello's record. He's not exactly a rubbish manager is he? If the FA had some sort of decent youth setup in place, we'd be constantly producing decent teams, something we haven't had since about 1990, when they had the talent to make the semi-finals. Since then England have been utterly devoid of any technical players, no 'world beaters' and none who would easily walk into, say, the Argentina, Brazil or Spanish teams. The reason we have only one the World Cup once lies squarely at the headquarters of the FA, a joke of an association too amateur to even keep the 2018 bid on track. Giving out handbags? FFS, they're an embarressment and so are the people calling for Capello's head because he 'can't speak English'. Football is a universal language, and you're forgetting the fact he has a translator with him. No one 'feeding him answers', just someone translating. You wouldn't care if he had just beaten Germany, would you? Fickle.


And to the mong who called for Cole to go because he'd rather win the double with Chelsea, you might want to find out who pays his wages first.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

How about the finger gets pointed more at the so called stars, such as Rooney and Terry. I mean, Terry was superb stopping all those attackers and Rooney was just banging them in for fun, right? Capello isn't to blame here, the misfiring and lackluster bravado shown by the players is. I'd like to see who the apparent better options are to take over, I hear that Pim Verbeek and available for management.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> and to think, if they had beat the Germans then Capello & the team would be praised :hmm:


That's what the most part of England are like, hypocrites. They did nothing but praise him before this match but as soon as England lose it's Capello they blame. Sure the substitute he brought on (Heskey) was a bit stupid but it's not his fault England are under achievers. 

Please note, I'm not saying the whole of England is like this but it seems like most of the fans are, and no, I'm not saying this because I'm Scottish, it's a matter of fact.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

pippi said:


> That's what the most part of England are like, hypocrites. They did nothing but praise him before this match but as soon as England lose it's Capello they blame. Sure the substitute he brought on (Heskey) was a bit stupid but it's not his fault England are under achievers.
> 
> Please note, I'm not saying the whole of England is like this but it seems like most of the fans are, and no, I'm not saying this because I'm Scottish, it's a matter of fact.


You're only saying this because you're Scottish :side:

I totally agree with everything in this post, and wonder why I let myself get dragged into supporting - or blindly following - a team as incompetent as this. Its such a vicious cycle, I've been doing it since 1998. Never again.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm loving these Englishmen's reactions :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol at the Andy Carroll suggestion. Jesus, we must be getting desperate.

On to todays game, I'm backing the Netherlands now that we're out so hopefully they make it through.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Enigma said:


> And to the mong who called for Cole to go because he'd rather win the double with Chelsea, you might want to find out who pays his wages first.


Exactly, club before country, one team is paying him £120,000 a week, the other isn't.
Who do you think he's gonna bust his ass for?

I'm not saying it's right or wrong, but that's how it is.

Bottom line is it's just like any other job, if these people aren't good enough, time to get someone else.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Andy Carroll makes Emile Heskey instantly a credible selection for any team.

Alot of English fans are hypocrites yes, but the most ridiculous muppetry comes from the media over there. I haven't seen such a drivel ridden sports media anywhere else in the world like the English tabloids etc.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It was hilarious to see someone like Heskey in England squad instead of Bent!

Anyway, Holland are close to score the first gool now...*


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Great goal by the the Dutch!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Robben scores*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

ROBBEN!!! Woohoo!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good ball to give Robben a nice run along with the good finish.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jon Power's posts in this thread are hilarious.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Annoying imo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Good goal, but why hasn't anyone worked out that Robben playing on the right is only ever gonna cut inside, he can't use his right foot for shit. 

Apart from the goal, it's been another numbingly boring performance from the supposedly awesome Dutch, fuck it, I need sleep.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Renegade how many times have you seen Andy Carroll play?

For the record I've never wanted Capello was manager. We were shit in the first qualifying group and I've no idea quite how we made it past the likes of Croatia and Ukraine.

Not taking either Adam Johnson or Ashley Young is criminal.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Terrible game IMO, Low standards from the Dutch in this game, was hoping for more..


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Slovakia hammering on the Nethrlands goal. couple of great saves keep them at bay.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Lostfap said:


> Jon Power's posts in this thread are hilarious.


Which posts in particular? If you can find time in between Mafia games I would love for you to quote me on my stupidity.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jon Power said:


> Which posts in particular? If you can find time in between Mafia games I would love for you to quote me on my stupidity.


Just the ones about Fabio Capello in general.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Jon Power said:


> Which posts in particular? If you can find time in between Mafia games I would love for you to quote me on my stupidity.





> This prick can't even speak English properly - how is he supposed to motivate the players and get his points across?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Enigma, that is a valid point. 

I've never wanted Capello but was satisfied with bad football and flukey wins as long as the wins kept coming.

Food for thought: do people not realise Leon Osman is English or something? Not saying he should be playing but he should have been capped a couple of times at least.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Renegade how many times have you seen Andy Carroll play?


Quite alot, he's done a decent job in the Championship, but England already? Plz.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Jon Power said:


> Renegade how many times have you seen Andy Carroll play?


Well I see him every week, and to even consider him for England is completely laughable.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Renegade™;8564955 said:


> Quite alot, he's done a decent job in the Championship, but England already? Plz.


He's done more than a decent job. You might check his Wiki and look at his scoring and say 'decent job' but it's his overall play that has been so very good this (and last) season. If we're going to play shitty predictable football by hoofing it from the back five then we need someone who will win the ball in the air - C.Cole, Carroll, Heskey will do that, and in that order.

'Mag', what does a chump like Heskey have over Carroll? Carroll gives his all and bullies defenders which is exactly what England are lacking.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2-0 and that should wrap it up.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Good awareness from Kuyt.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was great assist by Kuyt*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jon Power said:


> Which posts in particular? If you can find time in between Mafia games I would love for you to quote me on my stupidity.


Fabio Capello isn't the only one who can't speak/read English apparently, where did you see the word stupid in the post you quoted?

Stupid.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Lostfap said:


> Fabio Capello isn't the only one who can't speak/read English apparently, where did you see the word stupid in the post you quoted?
> 
> Stupid.


No, you said they were 'hilarious' (in other words they were so stupid they made you lololol). You know what I mean. You may live in Word-Games and Rants, but you know what I mean.


PENALTY: scored by random bald guy. 2-1.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Was that a dive?


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Was that a dive?


replay shows it was indeed a dive... Rofl..


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

easy win for the Dutch really. They're going to need to turn it up b/c based on that they won't win the Cup.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice for them to get a goal, dive or no dive. I'd like to see Huntelaar starting more.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jon Power said:


> No, you said they were 'hilarious' (in other words they were so stupid they made you lololol). You know what I mean. You may live in Word-Games and Rants, but you know what I mean.


Oh most of them were stupid, but there's plenty of stupid posts here that don't make me laugh.

What the fuck has where I post on the forum got to do with anything, you imbecile? Go back to the TNA section lolol using your words against you


Dutch have been doing enough each game, they'll need to improve but Robben looks good and they look reasonably solid.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

CC91 said:


> "he was asked whether he'd prefer to win the Double with Chelsea or the World Cup with England. Without any hesitation, he replied: “The Double with Chelsea.”
> 
> 
> Here is enough evidence to get Cole sacked, he won't but I hope he does.
> ...


Doesn't mean nothing, just gives people something else to moan about. He was our best player out of a terrible bunch & don't mention the Germany game either, not his fault he had Terry & Upson alongside him. 

Who else shall we blame? What about Beckham?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

That was a boring match. Uh...

Anticipating Brazil/Chile. The result seems to be apparent but I want to see what Chile (minus three of their starting players) bring against them.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Let's go Brazil *


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Today seems to be the most boring of round 2 matches. I'm really looking forward to Spain/Portugal tomorrow, now if only they could both get eliminated somehow.:hmm:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Slovakia are average enough. Good news for the Euros I guess.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Today seems to be the most boring of round 2 matches. I'm really looking forward to Spain/Portugal tomorrow, now if only they could both get eliminated somehow.:hmm:


*Brazil/Chile won't be boring *


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Today seems to be the most boring of round 2 matches. I'm really looking forward to Spain/Portugal tomorrow, now if only they could both get eliminated somehow.:hmm:


The ref gives both teams so many red cards that the game can no longer continue and not have enough players for the next match even.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Who said they'd rather win the double than the World Cup? Ashley or Joe Cole?


EDIT - Cashley. Fair enough, he was our best outfield player and the best left-back in the world.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Medo said:


> *Brazil/Chile won't be boring *


Yeah I meant more in a sense that the winners are pretty obvious.



Speedyt1991 said:


> The ref gives both teams so many red cards that the game can no longer continue and not have enough players for the next match even.


Not enough red cards for that though, maybe if the winning team gets into an accident leaving most of their subs and reserved injured for the quarter-finals. :hmm:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ahh well yea it's obvious that Brazil have the upper hand, hopefully Fabiano score more today.*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Medo said:


> *Ahh well yea it's obvious that Brazil have the upper hand, hopefully Fabiano score more today.*


Well this won't be a goalless match with these two teams.8*D

I wouldn't be surprised if some big teams try get their hands on Fabiano after the World Cup. Actually the more I think about it, I'd be shocked if they didn't try to get their hands on him, especially Real Madrid.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fabio may go to Inter, i think.*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Medo said:


> *Fabio may go to Inter, i think.*


that might piss off benitez.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Oh snap i forgot about that :$

Well he should go home then *


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm hoping that Chile will beat Brazil.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

STALKER said:


> I'm hoping that Chile will beat Brazil.


It would be pretty great, but I don't see it happening. Even if Chile go down by a goal, Fabiano can just grab the ball from the kickoff and carry it down to the goals to score.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Thoughts on the Holland vs Slovakia game are pretty positive for the Dutch

Going forward they look very fluent and able to break down sides but at the back especially with Heitinga (sp?) and Van Bronkhurst I can see them having problems in the later stages assuming they get through who you think would be against Brazil. 

Slovakia made a few decent chances and gave it a go, was expecting Hamsik to perform perhaps a little bit better but overall I wasn't going in with much confidence Slovakia would even get a goal. Nice to see some of their younger players get a run out at the end and they'll be happy they got a penalty in the final minute of stoppage. 

Congrats to the Dutch.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was bad finish by Fabiano*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chile are fucking awesome to watch, hopefully this will be a goal fest


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The first Brazilian gool is very close.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Brazil/Holland is going to be tasty and likely unless chile pull something out of their asses and Spain/Portugal tomorrow should be great aswell.

Paraguay/Japan is very intresting can't call it, but im edging towards Japan


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea i can't wait to see Spain/Portugal as well, it should be great.

As for Paraguay/Japan, i don't care about it honestly.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Have to admire Japan such a well organised outfit and well oiled machine, expecting Honda to shine in that one.

Top refereeing Webb, get the fuck up Lucio


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I won't be surprised if they qualify, they did good job so far.


I don't know but Brazil don't look good and Chile are too dangerous if they give them the space.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Medo said:


> *I won't be surprised if they qualify, they did good job so far.
> 
> 
> I don't know but Brazil don't look good and Chile are too dangerous if they give them the space.*




Brazil never looked great against Portugal or Korea, not the free flowing, goal scoring brazil i remember but whatever get's you results.

Disgraceful dive from maicon


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Come on Chilie! 

EDIT: Lol, love how I said that and STRAIGHT after...Brazil score.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Brazil up by 1!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Juan scores *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Holland will not make it this easy for Brazil.

Chile have bottled it


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*2-0 *




WWE_TNA said:


> Brazil never looked great against Portugal or Korea, not the free flowing, goal scoring brazil i remember but whatever get's you results.
> 
> Disgraceful dive from maicon


*Yea i know they wern't good at all in both matches.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Brazil looking good in this match. Hopefully they will bring the Dutch out of their shells.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> Brazil looking good in this match. Hopefully they will bring the Dutch out of their shells.


I have a feeling that game will be similar to Portugal/Brazil, unless Holland open up and attack brazil or vice versa, neither have really been tested.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fabiano needs to score another gool.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, i'm just optimistic that they'll look to win in normal time. Neither side is great when they hang back.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Good way to kill time between games - http://www.gamenet.com/game/Football-Games-Smart-Soccer/


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Brazil are looking great!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Robinho 3-0

*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Bye bye Chile


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:hbBrazil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If someone told me Kleberson would be in the 2010 brazil world cup squad after he left United, i think i might have pissed myself with laughter but welldone to him getting back on track.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Is it me or does Fabiano look a lot like Rivaldo?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Very solid and professional performance by Brazil. Did what they neede and won comfortably.

Should be a good game between them and the Dutch.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Netherlands/Brazil should be great. The Dutch doing enough to win, but not quite peaking. I'd like to see them win against Brazil, yes its time for someone new to win this World Cup. Tomorrow we have two great games on hand. Not really excited about Paraguay, but I take an interest in Japan and watching Honda. And then of course Spain/Portugal.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Let's see if Brazil can beat Holland!!!!!!1


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Well done brazil.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Some of you lot are an embarrassment to the term 'England fans', but that isn't saying much. You all loved Capello when we were winning, and all of a sudden he should go because he isn't English? Twats, look at the players' performance, not his.


(Y)

Sums up my sentiments on everything I have heard on the radio, tv and online. It's quite unbelievable.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Official 2010 World Cup...	06-28-2010 03:20 PM	Stevencc Stick slagging off England at every chance I see. Doesn't it make you ashamed to be so bitter, jealous and stereotypical? 

Another stubborn Englishman I see.

I didn't slag off England, I stated facts, in which I was agreed with, I didn't see it as an opportunity to slag off England at all, so dude, I think it's you who need's to grow up. I also don't see how I was being stereotypical or bitter. And as for jealousy, why would I be jealous of a team that completely sucks?

Stevencc, grow the fuck up.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

pippi said:


> Official 2010 World Cup...	06-28-2010 03:20 PM	Stevencc Stick slagging off England at every chance I see. Doesn't it make you ashamed to be so bitter, jealous and stereotypical?
> 
> Another stubborn Englishman I see.
> 
> ...


I'm not stubborn at all. It's just you hop on every chance you can to slag off England and the English and I'm getting sick of it. You need to grow up  It's pathetic to see, really. Kinda tedious after a while also.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> I'm not stubborn at all. It's just you hop on every chance you can to slag off England and the English and I'm getting sick of it. You need to grow up  It's pathetic to see, really. Kinda tedious after a while also.


I didn't slag them off, I stated a fact that even Enigma agreed with! 

England did play awful, and for a part of the game I wanted them to win. Capello is not to blame entirely for England playing so shit, it's mainly the player's fault.

Jesus Christ, wake up dude. Seriously. 

I'm not trying to slag off England. Fuck sake.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

pippi said:


> I didn't slag them off, I stated a fact that even Enigma agreed with!
> 
> England did play awful, and for a part of the game I wanted them to win. Capello is not to blame entirely for England playing so shit, it's mainly the player's fault.
> 
> ...


Yep.

You can accept our team never really got going (0-0 with Algeria? FFS) or you can hide behind blind patriotism and accuse everyone else of being bitter. There is really no need for it, the whole world has just seen how poor England really are.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

pippi said:


> I didn't slag them off, I stated a fact that even Enigma agreed with!
> 
> England did play awful, and for a part of the game I wanted them to win. Capello is not to blame entirely for England playing so shit, it's mainly the player's fault.
> 
> ...


I'm not referring to what you said earlier. You have been doing it throughout this thread. I know that Capello is not to blame. I stated that just after the match - you can only polish a turd so much - it is still a turd. I'm on about all the other times, and it isn't just you, or this forum. Scots and to a lesser extent the Irish are always doing it. I'm pretty sure if a group of people were constantly slagging off scotland or the scottish you would get pretty pissed off too. I didn't mention your critique of the players or the manager - the players deserve it and I agree with you about the manager.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> I'm not referring to what you said earlier. You have been doing it throughout this thread. I know that Capello is not to blame. I stated that just after the match - you can only polish a turd so much - it is still a turd. I'm on about all the other times, and it isn't just you, or this forum. Scots and to a lesser extent the Irish are always doing it. I'm pretty sure if a group of people were constantly slagging off scotland or the scottish you would get pretty pissed off too. I didn't mention your critique of the players or the manager - the players deserve it and I agree with you about the manager.


Slag off Scotland all you want, it doesn't bother us.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Is it me or does Fabiano look a lot like Rivaldo?


Yeah and I think Michel Bastos looks a bit like Robinho.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

pippi said:


> Slag off Scotland all you want, it doesn't bother us.


I have nothing bad to say about the country.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Hazzard said:


> Yeah and I think Michel Bastos looks a bit like Robinho.


Agreed on that one. When I first saw them both, I figured they were brothers.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've long had a theory that Bastos/Robinho/Marcelo is the same person or at the very least mutant triples :side:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

St. Stephen said:


> I've long had a theory that Bastos/Robinho/Marcelo is the same person or at the very least mutant triples :side:


:lmao 

To be honest i would watch that show, a Brazilian style esc mutant ninja style cross over with them involved would be class, the plots may get bit worn out though, since the team would only be able to solve any problems by doing tricks with the football and playing sexy attacking football to there advantage at which point the only way the baddies would win would be to say play Hockey or something... I've properly just now run this idea into the ground haven’t I?

Anyway Thought Brazil were great yestoday, defensively there were solid and never gave Chile much time on the ball when they attacked, defended as a unit and team, something I wouldn’t mind England doing, but they also kept ball well when had it and played on the Counter, they look the best team all over so far imo this world cup, they play both attacking and defending parts of the game very well, can see them getting to the final and maybe get there 6th World Cup on July the 11th.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Report: Inter & Barcelona Set To Enter Fight For German Star Mesut Ozil.

Can't say I'm surprised. Fuck I wish Inter would focus on turning Balotelli into a star. If they're not going to utilize him then sell him to someone who will.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

England well and truly pummeled, as I predicted 

Best thing to happen to them. A nice reality check.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Report: Inter & Barcelona Set To Enter Fight For German Star Mesut Ozil.
> 
> Can't say I'm surprised. Fuck *I wish Inter would focus on turning Balotelli into a star*. If they're not going to utilize him then sell him to someone who will.


As an Interista I wish for the same. Rafa Benitez's appointment has killed all chance of that though.

Balotelli's youthful petulance + Benitez' stubborn and distant man management = Arguments and then a transfer request.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

ColeStar said:


> As an Interista I wish for the same. Rafa Benitez's appointment has killed all chance of that though.
> 
> Balotelli's youthful petulance + Benitez' stubborn and distant man management = Arguments and then a transfer request.


I bet if he goes to Juventus he'll instantly be on Italy's squad. :side:


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

It's been a good tournament so far (other than the fact the US lost). But the referees keep screwing up these calls. Plus, I understand that FIFA wants to back up their refs, but if the technology is available to them, why not use instant replay to help the officials. It's ridiculous when the officials can't see that they blew a call right then and there but everyone in the stadium can and lets them know about it?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Glad to see my favorite team Brazil qualified 

Just little mad that Fabiano didn't score his 4th gool *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BruiserKC said:


> It's been a good tournament so far (other than the fact the US lost). But the referees keep screwing up these calls. Plus, I understand that FIFA wants to back up their refs, but if the technology is available to them, why not use instant replay to help the officials. It's ridiculous when the officials can't see that they blew a call right then and there but everyone in the stadium can and lets them know about it?


their solution for that was too ban replays in the stadiums :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JohnBeattie said:


> England well and truly pummeled, as I predicted
> 
> Best thing to happen to them. A nice reality check.


I bet Beckham screwed their girlfriends as punishment.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Thoughts on the last few days:

- I imagine there was millions of raging Englishmen over Lampard's goal being disallowed. Understandable, I was frustrated and I was rooting for the Germans. Good game though, and disallowed or not, Germany were the better team and England's defence was hapless on the counterattack. I thought that Milner was good out wide and Geramny definitely looked susceptible to high balls coming into the box. Ozil continues to impress and the Germans look very good up forward.

- Argentina were deserved winners over Mexico, and they look extremely capable up forward. I think they are better up back than people perhaps think, but Demichelis was exposed. Mouth watering quarterfinal between Argentina and Germany with both teams boasting some devastating offence.

- Although the Netherlands continue to notch up comfortable wins, I don't think they are all that impressive. Their defence has been hard to penetrate, conceding only 2 dubious penalties in 4 matches, but that will change against Brazil. Slovakia did their job taking out the Italians. Brazil looked a lot better last night against Chile and I can now justify them being favourites.

Looking forward to Spain/Portugal. Hard to look past Spain getting to the semifinals though, and Portgual haven't been too impressive other than their routing of North Korea. Also I think Japan are a real chance of upsetting Paraguay.


----------



## gauravmalhotra1 (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spain/Portugal

can't wait


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Japan/Paraguay should be pretty great too. Go Japan/Honda.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a sneaky suspicion that Portugal will come out on top against Spain.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^The Spaniards will triumph!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

KnightMace said:


> ^^The Spaniards will triumph!


If Spain go through, I'll give you all my points... A MASSIVE 2,500.

If Portugal go through, you give me all your points!

How is that for a deal, it's clearly fair and good odds!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I could just send you a few hundred million if you want credits.

I can't look past Spain. Looked class even with the loss to Switzerland. Portugal's defence did well to hold out a hapless North Korea, Ivory Coast and an uninspired Brazil, but the real test comes now. Other than the routing of Kim Jong's army, Portugal haven't been that impressive going forward. 2-0 Spain imo. Would like to see Ronaldo finally fire.

Looking forward to Japan/Paraguay as well.


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

Come on guys. That supposed "obvius goal" by Lampard was called absolutely correct by the refs. People that think the ball was in, must have issues with their eyes.

Here is the evidence:











And it wasn`t even close!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

.BD said:


> I could just send you a few hundred million if you want credits.
> 
> I can't look past Spain. Looked class even with the loss to Switzerland. Portugal's defence did well to hold out a hapless North Korea, Ivory Coast and an uninspired Brazil, but the real test comes now. Other than the routing of Kim Jong's army, Portugal haven't been that impressive going forward. 2-0 Spain imo. Would like to see Ronaldo finally fire.
> 
> Looking forward to Japan/Paraguay as well.


Casillas, Pique, Puyol, Capdevila, Sergio Ramos, Iniesta, Xavi, Martinez, Busquets, Villa, Torres.

Eduardo, Alves, Carvalho, Miguel, Coentrao, Mendes, Raul Meireles, Tiago, Ronaldo, Simao, Almeida.

That's the predicted lineup for todays game. I can see Villa getting the first goal. Missing a few chances. Portugal to sneak an equaliser and then Portugal to get the upper hand and bang in a winner. 2-1.

Has potential to be game of the tournament so far.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alex Wright said:


> Come on guys. That supposed "obvius goal" by Lampard was called absolutely correct by the refs. People that think the ball was in, must have issues with their eyes.
> 
> Here is the evidence:
> 
> ...


thats a V Day that the Germans can enjoy :side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Come on Paraguay, I need the £5 you'll win me if you win today


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Fully supporting Japan today. They're incredibly fun to watch. I like both Spain and Portugal, but I'm hoping to see Ronaldo in great form and Portugal to advance.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I bet if he goes to Juventus he'll instantly be on Italy's squad. :side:


Yeah.... certainly if Lippi was still in charge. I really hope that Prandelli changes that selection policy.



> Former Juventus director Luciano Moggi says Inter Milan are to blame for Italy's disastrous World Cup campaign.
> 
> The Azzurri suffered their worst ever World Cup campaign, going out bottom of the group without a single victory.
> 
> ...


Can you believe this stuff???


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey, maybe there's no Italians winning because the team is too old, and frankly not good enough?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

I too hope Paraguay win so we can enjoy these type of pictures still....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I like Paraguay now ^

I am weary of Spain/Portugal. Spain's going to try to dominate possession and I see Portugal gonna try to draw it out and counter-attack. This could go overtime.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Come on Japan!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Matsui shown Scholes how to tackle


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I wanna be her mobile phone ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I want Paraguay to advance.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

No Cardozo again :no::no:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good move from Paraguay there. Too bad the finishing attempt was poor.

edit - fuck I thought that was going in from Japan.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Honda looks like he's the only Japanese player who can break open this game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I can see penalties coming in this game


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

CyberWaste said:


> I too hope Paraguay win so we can enjoy these type of pictures still....



PARAGUAY TO WIN THE WORLD CUP!


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Rather boring game, but I'm expecting Paraguay to nab a goal early in the 2nd half and end up winning 1-0. Penalties would be nice though.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Also hoping that this game goes to penalties, which it probably will. Hopefully there is either a multitude of close chances or a few goals though, as it has been rather dire and dull so far.

Wish they played Spain/Portugal first.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> I can see penalties coming in this game


I hope so.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Lets go Japan!

I have a soft spot for the asian teams this year.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

someone needs to sign that keeper to an MMA deal. FLYING KNEE~! was delivered nicely.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

This will mark Japan's first world cup match in extra time. The last time Paraguay were in extra time in a world cup was against France in 1998, where they lost via Golden Goal. This was Paraguay's only world cup match to go to extra time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

We are going to extra time, might end here but I hope for PK's. The refereeing continues to be horrible as certain bad tackles and a clear elbow go unharmed for Paraguay, and a non-intentional handball by Honda at the death receives a yellow. It looked as if he misjudged the ball, no way should that have been a yellow. Top referees my ass, some of these guys are blind. Howard Webb has been the standout referee I would say.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I will be pissed if this does not go to penalties, it will be 2+ hours of my life i would not get back

Spain and Portugal please save me


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

@Rockhead, indeed. Paraguay got a free kick for a bloke crashing in and elbowing the Japanese bloke in the face. Some truly poor calls.

^^^ 2nd half wasn't too bad.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bye bye Sick note santa cruz

Come on Oscar cardozo get things going


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Someone better not score to deny the first shootout in 2010, I'd be majorly gutted.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

so dull, paraguay penalties win please.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I just have the feeling Japan is screwed if there will be penalties. I just dont see them as Penalty guys. Might be totally wrong though 

The extra time has been pretty good so far.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I got to give it to Japan if it goes to Penalties. Paraguay have been in two shootouts (in Copa America), lost both. Japan have a 2-1 record from the Asian Cup. And aren't the Japanese known for shooting free kicks very accurately in this world cup?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn that would have been a beautiful goal!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i want japan to win in ET. fuck penalties and fuck paraguay.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Yay Penalties!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

i hope they all miss.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Come on Japan!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

1 -1 This is intense.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Enigma said:


> i hope they all miss.


That would be the most epic fail ever. I would love to see it.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

That Japanese keeper is coming really close.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck, Komano hits the bar.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Poor Japan


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Here we go...


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Paraguay advances

Chilavert going nuts.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

5-3 on penalties. Paraguay will get fucked up next round if they play like that.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

So close for Japan. Great penalty shooting from both sides with just one exception. Sucks for the Japanese, but they really should have been more proactive seeking a result. I can't see Paraguay reaching the semis.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

FUCK.

gutted for the Japanese, so wanted them to get through.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Wanted Japan to go through. Was a mistake putting on a defender who never hit goal in his entire Japan career. So close, but a bitter end. Well I don't expect to see Paraguay survive either Spain or Portugal.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

And with that the possibility of an all South American semi-final still exists.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Wahey, Paraguay win me £5 in a sweepstakes :side:

They are fucked against Spain/Portugallllll though.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Wouldn't surprise me to see three south americans in the semifinals. Uruguay are a better team than Ghana, Brazil should take the Netherlands and Argentina/Germany will be a great game that could go either way. Paraguay will need to step it up a lot and some serious luck if they want to get through. 

Also, amongst rumours of the interest in Ozil from Barcelona and co, Hiddink claims he is playing for Germany on a false passport. I'm not too well versed on how eligibility to play for your country is determined, but this might be an interesting story.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd laugh so much if, despite having half of the Quarter Final spots, South American teams all fuck up and someone else wins it :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rockhead said:


> Wanted Japan to go through. Was a mistake putting on a defender who never hit goal in his entire Japan career. So close, but a bitter end. Well I don't expect to see Paraguay survive either Spain or Portugal.


Without knowing much about this sport, I thought this was a poor decision too.

EDIT: Does anyone else here think penalty kicks are a terrible way to decide the entire fucking outcome of a game?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Not really, they had 90 minutes (which until this game was fine for everyone else) and an extra 30, there's really no other way to do it. Its cruel, but so is a 94th minute winner in normal time.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

.BD said:


> Also, amongst rumours of the interest in Ozil from Barcelona and co, Hiddink claims he is playing for Germany on a false passport. I'm not too well versed on how eligibility to play for your country is determined, but this might be an interesting story.





Guus Hiddink said:


> “The German passport of Mesut Ozil is a fake. The document was falsified to allow Ozil to play in the German national team, but he is not entitled to.”


Have no way of knowing if this is true, however I am sceptical. It sounds very much like sour grapes from Hiddink because he didn't get his man. Ozil's father is a German citizen, so I would be surprised if Ozil himself was not also a legitimate citizen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Not really, they had 90 minutes (which until this game was fine for everyone else) and an extra 30, there's really no other way to do it. Its cruel, but so is a 94th minute winner in normal time.


At least the winner in the 94th minute is occurring within the natural flow and structure of the game. Penalty kicks are too far removed from what the actual sport is about. That's my novice take on it at least.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Terrible match. God damn awful.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Enigma said:


> Not really, they had 90 minutes (which until this game was fine for everyone else) and an extra 30, there's really no other way to do it. Its cruel, but so is a 94th minute winner in normal time.


Yeah. The only other way I can think of determining a game (assuming that there is no end in sight) would be playing golden goal with a gradual reduction of players on the park. Like, every 5 minutes take someone off from both teams until eventually the teams are so small that a goal is a foregone conclusion. 

Penalties are harsh, but if you haven't managed to get ahead in 2 hours of play, then you really aren't any better than your opponent on the day.



> Have no way of knowing if this is true, however I am sceptical. It sounds very much like sour grapes from Hiddink because he didn't get his man. Ozil's father is a German citizen, so I would be surprised if Ozil himself was not also a legitimate citizen.


Hiddink being the Turkish coach does kind of make me doubt the legitimacy. No idea how stringent they are with what countries you are eligible to play for. They seem pretty lenient.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Glad to see Paraguay advancing but i feel sorry for Japan who did good game but they lack the luck factor which smiled for the South Americans.

Speaking of this, now South America has 4 teams in the quarter final! what do you say about that, huh ?*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.BD said:


> Yeah. The only other way I can think of determining a game (assuming that there is no end in sight) would be playing golden goal with a gradual reduction of players on the park. Like, every 5 minutes take someone off from both teams until eventually the teams are so small that a goal is a foregone conclusion.


yeah, a drop off would be a much better way imo.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Penalties is the perfect way to settle things and is exciting when your own team isn't involved.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Now i am excited about Spain/Portugal agame, hopefully C.Ronaldo shows his best today.*


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Medo said:


> *Now i am excited about Spain/Portugal agame, hopefully C.Ronaldo shows his best today.*



Prediction?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I hope that Portugal win but i predict Spain!*


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Medo said:


> *I hope that Portugal win but i predict Spain!*


I'm thinking Portugal will progress. I have that _sneaky_ feeling.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

MrMister said:


> At least the winner in the 94th minute is occurring within the natural flow and structure of the game. Penalty kicks are too far removed from what the actual sport is about. That's my novice take on it at least.


I have no problem with penalty kicks but there are many people who agree with your point of view. I can't think of any better way of deciding things though.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

My suggestion works. Would invoke some interesting tactical choices and is more representative of the game as a whole rather than singling out spot kick ability as a tiebreaker. The system ain't broke and doesn't require fixing, but from a purely theoretical standpoint, MrMr's argument is certainly valid.

Hopefully the Iberian rivals put on a great game. This, along with Germany/England, was the match I was most looking forward to in the R16.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Without knowing much about this sport, I thought this was a poor decision too.
> 
> EDIT: Does anyone else here think penalty kicks are a terrible way to decide the entire fucking outcome of a game?


Its terrible unless you're German. :side:

Despite how much I hate seeing my favourite teams lose in such fashion the intensity is just incredible at times.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

.BD said:


> My suggestion works. Would invoke some interesting tactical choices and is more representative of the game as a whole rather than singling out spot kick ability as a tiebreaker. The system ain't broke and doesn't require fixing, but from a purely theoretical standpoint, MrMr's argument is certainly valid.
> 
> Hopefully the Iberian rivals put on a great game. This, along with Germany/England, was the match I was most looking forward to in the R16.


Golden goal = sudden death is that correct?

In other words the game is over after the next goal is scored under a "golden goal". Is that right? If so, I like your suggestion on how to resolve a tie.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

.BD said:


> My suggestion works.


What is your suggestion?



MrMister said:


> Golden goal = sudden death is that correct?
> 
> In other words the game is over after the next goal is scored under a "golden goal". Is that right? If so, I like your suggestion on how to resolve a tie.


Golden goal means the game is over as soon as a goal is scored in extra time. It's been used in the past. However, it only applies to extra time and so if the 2 extra halves finish goalless then penalties would still be required. Golden goal is not an alternative to penalty shoot-outs, it's a precursor.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

After Euro 2000 I can't even describe how much I hate Golden Goals.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

His suggestion was a drop off. Every 5 mins a player bows out so you work from 11 vs 11 to 10 vs 10 etc until you get a winner. Would work well and stay more true to a footballing "tie breaker" than a penalty shootout is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> His suggestion was a drop off. Every 5 mins a player bows out so you work from 11 vs 11 to 10 vs 10 etc until you get a winner. Would work well and stay more true to a footballing "tie breaker" than a penalty shootout is.


A drop off with the golden goal rule in place as well.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Penaltys ftw.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Christian to score in Casillas*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I miss Raul, Spain just isn't Spain without him IMO.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

More excitment in the 1st minute here than in the entire first 90 in the earlier game.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Did Torres just dive? ~_~


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Sticksy said:


> More excitment in the 1st minute here than in the entire first 90 in the earlier game.


True facts!



Nightmare_SE said:


> Did Torres just dive? ~_~


What's new :no::no: I hate that about his game.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

What the hell, Niño.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm still backing Portugal...


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Damn that was close.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

What's the difference between AIDS and the English Soccer team?



Aids is still in South Africa


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Spain's defense is looking rather fragile IMO.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh Portugal needs to take avdantage of the weekness defence by spain and Ronaldo needs to wake up!*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Torres has been shit in the first half. I think you need to bring him off. Villa's doing will. Xavi and Iniesta misplaced a couple of passes but they are doing a decent job. I honestly can see Portugal scoring on a counter attack. First goal wins this game I think, and seeing how Portugal have only allowed one goal in the last 12 games I don't feel too confident.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> What's the difference between AIDS and the English Soccer team?
> 
> 
> 
> Aids is still in South Africa


lol!!!!!



Nightmare_SE said:


> Spain's defense is looking rather fragile IMO.


Indeed. And Torres fpalm


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Disappointing game, its barely holding my attention. Better pick up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Almieda missed an easy gool there, he should concentrate cus he won't get many chances in a game like this one.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What on earth is wrong with Torres in this World Cup?

Seriously needs to sort it out before Spain get sent home.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Well i guess hae has the same proplem that Rooney had.*


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Really enjoyed this game for the first 15, but Spain just completely dropped off since then. Portugal really should have landed one of their headers, or at least forced Casillas into action. Hopefully some better stuff in the second. Spain should just sub off Torres if he doesn't do anything by the hour mark. Commentators were saying Spain needs to spread more and I agree. Portugal are just crowding the middle making it almost impossible to get through. Spain have also looked a bit vulnerable defensively but Portugal cannot capitalise.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Has anyone from the premiership had a good world cup so far ?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Oh snap! that was close...*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Bye bye Torres, hopefully we won't see you at the world cup again.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Spain is really starting to push over the last 60 seconds.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Spain are too over right now

Villa score!*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

And their is our opener. Villa did a good job of staying with that one.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The King!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Villa is the best striker in the world today, no doubt about that.*


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Close chance there by Ramos.

As for Villa, what a player he is.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Villa > Rooney & Torres combined tbf.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Eduardo is the MOTN by far.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Torres and Rooney both having/had a piss poor World Cup. How odd.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That should be foul to Ronaldo, another stupid ref call.*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Red card to Costa, Portugal is done.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*lol @ this world cup, the mega starts are big disappointment in this cup we have Ronaldo, Torres, Rooney and even Messi.

FAIL!*


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Villa is the best striker in the world just ahead of Drogba.

The english commentary is so annoying I want to mute it, they are so Pro-Messi & Torres it's fucking annoying. They act like Messi has been great so far and that Torres should be banging goals in all over the place, which he never does for Spain. 

It's like they've never seen players outside of the premier league before except for Messi & Ronaldo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That NIKE Write the Future ad is cursed. Everyone who was seen on pitch has had a horrible campaign (and in Ronaldhino's case weren't even selected).

Very glad. David Villa and Gonzalo Higuain on route for that Golden Boot. I like Spain's chances to make it to the semis, where I think they get Brazil. Portugal are ranked third in FIFA rankings? I expect them to go down a couple of spots. Cristiano Ronaldo goes down as the next World Cup disappointment this year. He's only looked good against North Korea, which means jack. I would love a Spain/Argentina final. Lets get Brazil the fuck out of there!

EDIT- Messi is not disappointing this World Cup. He's created nearly everything for Argentina. Just because he isn't scoring goals does not mean hes being a disappointment.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> I would love a Spain/Argentina final. Lets get Brazil the fuck out of there!


Spain/Argentina final isn't actually possible but it could be a semi final if both win their Quarter final games.

Spain/Paraguay
Argentina/Germany

Brazil/Netherlands
Uruguay/Ghana

I'm going with Spain/Argentina and Brazil/Uruguay (even though I'd love to see Netherlands beat Brazil).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ahhh ok. Would make a hell of a semi then. 

Gonna really be hoping The Dutchmasters get Brazil out. Its possible, Robben and Sneijder can create all kinds of trouble.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

He has not created nearly everything at all. 

As for Germany/Argentina I expect Germany to expose the weak defence of the Argentines.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Well hey, at least Ronaldo didn't cry this year.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Medo said:


> *lol @ this world cup, the mega starts are big disappointment in this cup we have Ronaldo, Torres, Rooney and even Messi.
> 
> FAIL!*


What???? Lol 

Messi hasn't been a "fail", have you even watched Argentinas games? He's played pretty good, some cracking shots and bits of skill. 

Anyway, Torres needs to be dropped and put fabregas in the whole behind villa.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Capdevilla was pathetic, did his best to make sure Costa got a red before getting up.

Spain played well, but I sense their game against Paraguay will simply be more of the same. Here, it took the genius of Xavi (the backheel) for them to cut the defence, a similar moment of inspiration will be required against a team that defends solidly.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

To put Messi in the same category as Rooney, Torres, and Ronaldo is fail!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

CyberWaste said:


> What???? Lol
> 
> Messi hasn't been a "fail", have you even watched Argentinas games? He's played pretty good, some cracking shots and bits of skill.


from their match against mexico, he perhaps had one bit of skill and a shot, be he largely went missing in that match


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah Messi has been a delight to watch as usual, ok in the mexico match he wasn't involved as much.

and who needs torres to perform when you have the mighty David Villa


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAA2VL_MuhM

Capdevila can join Keïta on Hollywood Boulevard!


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Im sick of these refs ruining football.

I expected to lose against Argentina ,but not like that. Kind of like England.

Tevez did say he was offside and afraid of Mexico an in interview. Which shocked me knowing how conceeded Argies can be.

This cheered me up a bit after the loss


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

This World Cup has killed any interest I had in soccer. From awful officiating to guys taking dives every minute it has been horrific to watch.


----------



## Motörhead (Feb 26, 2005)

Spain finally tried something different tonight and actually gave Llorente a go and low and behold pumping a few balls into him actually worked.

Granted the goal was from a good bit of inspiration. But Spain never looked like scoring really until they brought Llorente on. Spain really need to try different things when playing teams who are packing a narrow defense. If you can't get through them then go around them and try knocking some balls into the near post, get balls into Llorente (who should be starting ahead of Torres) or perhaps even let the opposition have a bit of posession, try to draw them out and hit them quickly on the break. They should be kissing Villa's feet because without him, playing the way they have been playing, they wouldn't have got through the group stage.

Less of the 'conning-the-ref-by-getting-a-player-sent-off' tactic would also be welcome... :no:



Medo said:


> *lol @ this world cup, the mega starts are big disappointment in this cup we have Ronaldo, Torres, Rooney and even Messi.
> 
> FAIL!*


Messi has done more in this World Cup than Ronaldo, Torres and Rooney combined. Just because he hasn't got on the scoresheet yet doesn't mean he is having a crap World Cup.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> This World Cup has killed any interest I had in soccer. From awful officiating to guys taking dives every minute it has been horrific to watch.


All true. 

But let me say this.

I feel very sorry for the americans and australians etc for whom this is the first world cup/major football tournament they have seen. It's been such a bad World Cup - not all football is this bad!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Well done to Spain!Portugal were very defence minded and all this getting people sent off shite is really starting to annoy me...I really hope the last 8 bursts into life and shows people how the beautiful game can be played

Also on a side note did ye hear England have just announced their upcoming shirt sponser for next year, Huggies - Piss at the front and Shite at the back.

   I couldnt help it


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Well done to Spain!Portugal were very defence minded and all this getting people sent off shite is really starting to annoy me...I really hope the last 8 bursts into life and shows people how the beautiful game can be played
> 
> *Also on a side note did ye hear England have just announced their upcoming shirt sponser for next year, Huggies - Piss at the front and Shite at the back.*
> 
> I couldnt help it


:lmao - the real shame is that it's not even that far from the truth.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Why does Del Bosque play Villa in that out wide position?

Can't he have some variation of a 4-4-2 or a 4-5-1 with Villa as lone striker.

It was like they didn't even have strikers at some point, they get to the 18 yard box and Torres and Villa were still on the wings.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Well i didn't mean that he completely failed but when i look to the way he plays for Barca and compare it to the way he plays in Argentina then there's no chance he is even near average but yea in the end the team is doing fine so maybe it doesn't matter that much.

But as for the rest yea, it's fail. *


----------



## Maradona (Jun 29, 2010)

Viva Argentina!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

English Dragon said:


> Why does Del Bosque play Villa in that out wide position?
> 
> Can't he have some variation of a 4-4-2 or a 4-5-1 with Villa as lone striker.
> 
> It was like they didn't even have strikers at some point, they get to the 18 yard box and Torres and Villa were still on the wings.


Smart idea. Harder for them to get marked, trickier for defenders to utilize a strategy to stop them. It also fits the Spanish style for them to be waiting, and they can strike a good shot from outside the box.


Quarter finals look good, exception on Uruguay vs Ghana game. Holland vs Brazil is a 50/50 game, since the Dutch are very good against world class teams. Brazil have had 2 great performances, but against defensively weak teams.

Germany vs Argentina will be a great classic. Fully expecting Argentina to get the revenge from 4 years ago. Their attack should really take apart the Germans, whom have been poor defensively in the tournament so far. Up front, Germany can be stopped, they only took England apart on defensive errors.

*Uruguay*/Ghana
*Holland*/Brazil (prefered, not reality most likely)
*Argentina*/Germany
*Spain*/Paraguay


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm not really interested in the World Cup anymore, think its partly due to watching far too many games (yes, you can have too much of a good thing) and partly due to England crashing out so soon. Will look out for results but I'm not bothered at all anymore. Argentina will win it.

I'm just grateful that all United players are out now, so get a decent rest before the season.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> This World Cup has killed any interest I had in soccer. From awful officiating to guys taking dives every minute it has been horrific to watch.


I agree with this, its been poor in terms of decisions, but you shouldn't let that put you off the sport - watch a few English Premier League games come August. That's the league that REALLY shows the world how to play football.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Stevencc said:


> All true.
> 
> But let me say this.
> 
> I feel very sorry for the americans and australians etc for whom this is the first world cup/major football tournament they have seen. It's been such a bad World Cup - not all football is this bad!


Yep. The U.S is getting historic TV ratings. Best in history.

And they're seeing a shit tournament.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

For me it seems that the World Cup gets less entertaining with every edition of it. The round of 16 was very good, however even then we had too many games ruined due to refereeing mistakes (or rather linesman mistakes). I actually didn't think a World Cup could be more more boring than the 2006 edition, but this one looks like it could be worse. I do suspect that it won't be in the end, as there are too many good sides left in it.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Why the hell are the quarter finals being played within two days? They should of spread them out and had one every day from Wednesday to Saturday.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stevencc said:


> All true.
> 
> But let me say this.
> *
> I feel very sorry for the americans and australians etc for whom this is the first world cup/major football tournament they have seen.* It's been such a bad World Cup - not all football is this bad!


:lmao you're such a c*nt 

Been a rubbish tournament thus far, hopefully it heats up with the quarters.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

World cup has been alright so far. Chile/Brazil and England/Germany were definitely highly entertaining games and most of the R16 wasn't bad. I only loosely follow football, but am quite inclined to watch some more after this.

I thought Messi has played rather well. He has hit the post like three times, was only denied a goal on three occasions against Nigeria due to an unworldly performance by Enyeama, and was very creative in their last two group games and once again unlucky to score (but set up several of their goals). Ronaldo peaked when he posted the long range shot against Cote d'Ivoire, although he did play well against North Korea (who didn't).

As with most people, am fully expecting a 3/4 South American semifinal lineup. Uruguay/Ghana could be an entertaining game, but Uruguay have looked pretty great all tournament compared to a team that only scored its first open play goal in their fourth match. Then we have the three SA/Europe matchups. Spain should take Paraguay who are definitely the worst of the South American teams. Netherlands and particularly Germany could cause upsets, but Brazil and Argentina are probably the two standout teams of the tournament so far.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Brazil vs. Netherlands: Both have great teams but Netherlands appear far too sequestered to the games at hand. If that trend carries out here, and they peak to take on Brazil, I think they have a good chance.

Uruguay vs. Ghana: Uruguay to take this by a good margin of two goals or so. They have the stars, the offence and the defence. Ghana are alright but the weakest team left standing, I'd say.

Spain vs. Paraguay: Paraguay regressed after the group stage, ever so slightly. Spain will most likely tear them apart as they've gotten better through the course of the tournament.

Germany vs. Argentina: I'm hoping and expecting a German victory here. It's funny how Argentina are going through the same quarter and semi-final matches from four years ago. They beat Mexico like last time, and hopefully, they fall to the Germans, like last time.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Brazil* vs. Netherlands
Uruguay vs. *Ghana*
*Spain* vs. Paraguay
Germany vs. *Argentina*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Brazil* vs. Netherlands
*Uruguay* vs. Ghana
*Spain* vs. Paraguay
*Germany* vs. Argentina


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

- Uruguay will beat the Ghanaians. In fact, Uruguay have a fine shot at the final this year.

- Brazil vs. Netherlands will be ultra-close. I'm pointing towards Brazil though.

- Spain vs. Paraguay will be a one-sided affair. I'm expecting Spain to murder the Paraguayans.

- Argentina vs. Germany will be the toughest match of the quarter finals. It's going to be a classic, no doubt. This is where Argentina's defense will come into play. In the front it doesn't matter, but at the back, Argentina much deliver. It's so close, almost 50-50. I do know for sure that whoever wins this match is going straight to the final. Spain won't survive either of these teams.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Brazil* vs. Netherlands
Uruguay vs. *Ghana*
*Spain* vs. Paraguay
*Germany* vs. Argentina

I'm gonna go out on a limb and pick Ghana, I reckon they'll surprise everyone against Uruguay.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think Germany ought to be favourites against Argentina, and against, just like the England match, the bookies have favoured the Argentines. That's fine for me as I'll have a chance of winning more money. I'm guessing the friendly between the two sides back in March is weighing in too much in peoples minds.

I suspect the way the match will unfold will be that Argentina have the bulk of the possession and the Germany will play very quickly when they get the ball, and look to catch Argentina on the break. We saw how effective it was against England, and given that Argentina's defensive players are either old and slow or quite rubbish, with the only exception to that being Mascherano I see the Germans running right over them.

Their left back, Jerome boateng has being a right footer in his favour too, as Messi will struggle to cut inside him. He's an experience defender known for getting 'caught out' but that's usually for a lack of concentration on positional awareness. He's actually quite a good 'one v one' defender, in that with players running at him, he can actually deal with the situation quite well, so I think he'll be alright up against Messi, as Messi isn't the type that will ghost in unnoticed and finish a move at the far post (ala a Pires type player, maybe even Mueller for Germany), but he'll look to get on the ball come inside and make the play.

Argentina may be better than the Germans player for player, and they've looked better over the World Cup too, but I think Germany are just very well suited up against the Argentines. I also think if Germany take the lead, I don't think Maradona has it in him to change things around in his sides favour. Whereas if Argentina take the lead, Loew will have his team pushing right up the field, probably putting on Marin to give the team more width, and putting as much pressure on the Argentina defence as possible.

For the other matches:

I begrudgingly pick Brazil, although Robben if Robben's on form, then he could swing the game in his sides favour, as Bastos isn't much of an opponent at left back.

Uruguay shouldn't have any problems against Ghana either. And Spain, yeah.

To sum up:

*Brazil *vs. Netherlands
*Uruguay *vs. Ghana
*Spain *vs. Paraguay
*Germany *vs. Argentina


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Can't believe there is no games on until Friday. Wtf.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Just placed forty thousand credits on Holland to win the world cup... could be an epic fail right there...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> I begrudgingly pick Brazil, although Robben if Robben's on form, then he could swing the game in his sides favour, as Bastos isn't much of an opponent at left back.


All Bastos really has to do is realise 99% of the time Robben cuts inside when he plays on the right, coz he cant use his right foot for shit, and he'll keep him under control tbh. However, some players dont seem to see that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Brazil* vs. Netherlands
*Uruguay* vs. Ghana
*Spain* vs. Paraguay
*Germany* vs. Argentina


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Uruguay *vs. Ghana
Netherlands vs. *Brazil*
*Argentina *vs. Germany
Paraguay vs. *Spain*

Uruguay vs. *Brazil*
*Argentina *vs. Spain

Uruguay vs. *Spain*
Brazil vs. *Argentina *


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Enigma said:


> I agree with this, its been poor in terms of decisions, but you shouldn't let that put you off the sport - watch a few English Premier League games come August. That's the league that REALLY shows the world how to play football.


I watch the EPL week in, week out. And the refereeing is no better. Roy Carroll will vouch for that. Even Drogba and his winner against United would.

This World Cup has been fine for me, while there are poor decisions, watching Germany take apart a group of middle aged men was hilarious. Prince Boateng seems to be having a good tournament, Spain are fun to watch until they score, and Maradona's mad scientist plan seems to have worked so far.


----------



## dele3344 (Jun 27, 2010)

Enigma said:


> I agree with this, its been poor in terms of decisions, but you shouldn't let that put you off the sport - watch a few English Premier League games come August. That's the league that REALLY shows the world how to play football.


Sorry, but all the shit diving (and then the players acting like they've been shot), ties, people bitching about a few horns (when the racism at European games is much worse), and soccer refusing to change its rules on review because "that's how we've always done it" has officially killed any interest in soccer I had leading up to this game.

Congrats, soccer. You've confirmed EVERY fear I've had of you.

Also


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Jim Rome is a fucking idiot. And using him to support any position you claim on anything is horrendous.

Seriously.

Dude is a massive cock-up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

disliking a sport because it can end in a draw is just baffling.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

it's funny cuz american football can end in a draw too. rarely happens, but still possible.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol 0/4 in my predictions


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> All Bastos really has to do is realise 99% of the time Robben cuts inside when he plays on the right, coz he cant use his right foot for shit, and he'll keep him under control tbh. However, some players dont seem to see that.


Even if he cuts to the middle 99% of the time, which he does, he's about the hardest man to defend on ever, because whenever a defender sticks out his foot to tackle away the ball, Robben gives that extra ever so slight tap on the ball which makes it impossible to grab for the defenders. 

If Robben has a good game, I'm saying the Netherlands are going to the semis.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> Even if he cuts to the middle 99% of the time, which he does, he's about the hardest man to defend on ever, because whenever a defender sticks out his foot to tackle away the ball, Robben gives that extra ever so slight tap on the ball which makes it impossible to grab for the defenders.
> 
> If Robben has a good game, I'm saying the Netherlands are going to the semis.


Well said. Agreed with all of it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

man the waiting is just too much!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Role Model said:


> disliking a sport because it can end in a draw is just baffling.


Seriously?

Jeesus.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Alcoholic said:


> Even if he cuts to the middle 99% of the time, which he does, he's about the hardest man to defend on ever, because whenever a defender sticks out his foot to tackle away the ball, Robben gives that extra ever so slight tap on the ball which makes it impossible to grab for the defenders.
> 
> If Robben has a good game, I'm saying the Netherlands are going to the semis.


Hoping this comes true. I have two multis on the quarters. The Netherlands into Spain and Argentina into Uruguay.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry guys, Brazil are taking that match. Regardless of whether or not Robben has a good match. Bastos is disciplined enough to watch Robben onto his right, and even if he doesn't, no way is Lucio going to let Robben start taking shots with impunity.

Selecao for the win.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Hoping this comes true. I have two multis on the quarters. The Netherlands into Spain and Argentina into Uruguay.


You finally make a proper bet?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm behind the Dutch. THAT ORANGE <333


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

If Robben is on form he can be pretty much umarkable with the ability to score goals from just about every angle humanly possible. Robben is the best midfielder in the world as far as I am concerned.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kizza said:


> You finally make a proper bet?


Yeah, went to the TAB. Had a few goes in the group stages too but it didn't come off.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm proud of you.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you have never placed a bet before today? how sad.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I placed a bet once back in 2008 on the F1 Brazilian GP. 

I bet that Massa would win the World Championship, but then Hamilton overtook Glock on the very last corner. Still angry to this day lol


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> you have never placed a bet before today? how sad.


Nah, first time was earlier in the world cup when Australia got murdered by Germany 4-0. Team pride took over when I had us as part of it for a draw, not that it mattered. cos some Serbian .... decided to handball in the box and ruin the second leg of it (a draw) anyway. 

For an eighteen year old, I probably look about fifteen-sixteen, especially clean shaven, so it's hard to get into pubs. :\


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I put a couple of £10 bets on at the start involving Villa & Spain, and then I go for high odds £1 bets throughout the tournament, it makes games more fun to watch.

I have Germany to beat Argentina 3-1 with Klose to score first currently. Odds 100/1.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Nah, first time was earlier in the world cup when Australia got murdered by Germany 4-0. Team pride took over when I had us as part of it for a draw, not that it mattered. cos some Serbian .... decided to handball in the box and ruin the second leg of it (a draw) anyway.
> 
> For an eighteen year old, I probably look about fifteen-sixteen, especially clean shaven, so it's hard to get into pubs. :\












They help with entry man


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> They help with entry man


Owned. Get a license you pussy.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing. Also calling someone sad for not betting before a certain point in time is rather odd though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

GunnerMuse said:


> I watch the EPL week in, week out. And the refereeing is no better. Roy Carroll will vouch for that. Even Drogba and his winner against United would.
> 
> This World Cup has been fine for me, while there are poor decisions, watching Germany take apart a group of middle aged men was hilarious. Prince Boateng seems to be having a good tournament, Spain are fun to watch until they score, and Maradona's mad scientist plan seems to have worked so far.


But if there are mistakes in the Premier League, they aren't as constant as these have been. This World Cup has had so many stupid mistakes one after the other. Refereeing in the Premier League is better.



dele3344 said:


> Sorry, but all the shit diving (and then the players acting like they've been shot), ties, people bitching about a few horns (when the racism at European games is much worse), and soccer refusing to change its rules on review because "that's how we've always done it" has officially killed any interest in soccer I had leading up to this game.
> 
> Congrats, soccer. You've confirmed EVERY fear I've had of you.



lol at being pissed off at 'ties'. I'll email FIFA to tell them to change that for you for the next World Cup.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> They help with entry man


Driving is one of my many irrational fears.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Like eating an animal?


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Kizza said:


> Like eating an animal?


lolololololol


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Can you not get a proof of age identity card? We have them up here.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah you can get an 18+ card even if you don't have a licence... Would a learners suffice? Lol.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Before the yanks,ozzies etc criticize football "soccer" ye should learn the terms that go with it...And Tie is defo not one of them!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Aussies. Learn the terms before you criticise.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know what you're talking about, but I sure come from Ozstralia.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> :lmao you're such a c*nt
> 
> Been a rubbish tournament thus far, hopefully it heats up with the quarters.


I'm basing this on fact. A lot of the stupid things said about Football, have been by the Americans and australians on this thread. Therefore I make the logical assumption that they are either new to football, or have severe learning difficulties. If they are new, then this is probably their first World Cup - and it is a terrible World Cup.

And another thing, I don't know what it is about me that threatens you and your little mates so much, but do me favour and stop replying negatively to every fucking thing I post - regardless, it seems, of the content of my posts. And all the red reps I am getting from your little crew mean nothing to me. I don't know if you remember, but this is an Internet Forum. Nothing more.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

A lot of stupid things have been said by Poms as well.

I am also unaware 1 post is every post of yours, likewise i'm unaware i have a crew. awesome though. awesome.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Who do you guys think will end up being the top scorer? My money is on Villa, despite how much I dislike him. :side:


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

i dont care if this is off topic from the world cup but great news on Liverpool getting Roy Hodgson

edit: villa does seem like a good bet


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Who do you guys think will end up being the top scorer? My money is on Villa, despite how much I dislike him. :side:


I'm hoping for Villa and Higuain to either not score, or exit the cup. Just for the sight of two great strikers, Villa and Higuain sharing the trophy. And Robert Vittek, of course.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

I put money on Luis Fabiano for top scorer at the start of the tournament so im sticking with him. If Brazil go all the way he could be in with a shout.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

When is the next match on? Cause I've been looking at my TV listings (UK) and I can't see when the games are on. Are they not on daily now seeing as we're into the quarters?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Baghana Baghana? :side:

Edit:

Next matches on Friday (Uruguay/Baghana and Brazil/Netherland) and Saturday (Spain/Paraguay and Argentina/Germany).


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Two goals from Suárez and one from Cavani for the win


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Really wish Ghana vs Uruguay was the first match tomorrow. Going to miss Holland vs Brazil, because of work  Oh well. I'll just have to cheer the Dutch on without seeing them.

Anyways, more Larissa:



















She's an attention seeker, but hey, she has mine.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Hasn't she promised to do a Maradona and strip naked if Paraguay somehow won the World Cup? Anyway, om nom nom


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Paraguay for Semis!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Hasn't she promised to do a Maradona and strip naked if Paraguay somehow won the World Cup? Anyway, om nom nom


Yeah she said she's run down some street or something painted with Paraguay's colors.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Maradona is an asshole. He knew full well Mueller wasn't a ballboy. I hope Muller scores the game winning goal against Argentina now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I like how her boobage is a convenient phone holder.

Villa for Golden Boot is a good bet I think. He will probably net a couple against Paraguay.

I would love for Brazil to crash out in the quarters again. Netherlands over Brazil in the semi's is a happy thought.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Villa for top scorer is a good bet. If Argentina go the whole way, Higuain will probably take it. Likewise Fabiano for Brazil.

Fuck, I don't wanna support Paraguay, but I'm almost convinced now.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

.BD said:


> Yeah Villa for top scorer is a good bet. If Argentina go the whole way, Higuain will probably take it. Likewise Fabiano for Brazil.
> 
> Fuck, I don't wanna support Paraguay, but I'm almost convinced now.


I'm gonna be supporting Paraguay as if they were my favourite team now, even more so since I loathe Spain right now. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Stevencc said:


> I'm basing this on fact. A lot of the stupid things said about Football, have been by the Americans and australians on this thread. Therefore I make the logical assumption that they are either new to football, or have severe learning difficulties. If they are new, then this is probably their first World Cup - and it is a terrible World Cup.
> 
> And another thing, I don't know what it is about me that threatens you and your little mates so much, but do me favour and stop replying negatively to every fucking thing I post - regardless, it seems, of the content of my posts. And all the red reps I am getting from your little crew mean nothing to me. I don't know if you remember, but this is an Internet Forum. Nothing more.


:lmao:

High horse, don't fall off it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

netherlands 1 brazil 0

robben.

ftw.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

bet 30 bucks on Brazil winning come on [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

“What’s the matter Schweinsteiger? Are you nerrrvoushhh?”

:lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Netherlands 1 - 2 Brazil
Paraguay 0 - 1 Spain
Germany 1 - 0 Argentina
Uruguay 2 - 0 Ghana


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> netherlands 1 brazil 0
> 
> robben.
> 
> ftw.


Hoping for this to shut up alot of people in my class at college.

I thought Netherlands/Brazil was tonight....now that I know it's this afternoon, I'm going to have to find a way to get out of college early.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Brazil 2 - 1 Netherlands. Robben scores then Netherlands go defensive and Brazil strike back through Fabiano and Kaka.

Uruguay 2 - 0 Ghana. Uruguay too strong in defence for Ghana to get past and will slot home 2 in the second half.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Brazil vs. Netherlands - Overall, I expect a close game between these two teams, and I actually think Netherlands have an "upset" in them; they will go on to defeat Brazil in the Quarter Finals. It's a bold prediction, I know, so let's see what happens.

Uruguay vs. Ghana - This will be a mighty tight match because the Ghanaians will be super-motivated. Ghana is Africa's last hope, and with history in the making, they could just clinch it here. I'm hesitantly predicting Ghana to win it, although Uruguay is much stronger of the two and are among the favorites.

Wow, I just predicted Netherlands to beat Brazil and Ghana to beat Uruguay. :shocked:


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

As a Nigerian I find it very strange bringing myself to support Ghana in football.

I'm a little worried about the injuries and suspensions that are affecting us, but I still see Brazil taking this one. With Elano and Felipe Melo injured, together with Ramires suspended, I'd expect us to line up like thisL

----------------Julio Cesar----------------------

Maicon -------Juan--------Lucio-------Michel Bastos

-------Gilberto Silva-------Josue---------------

------Dani Alves----------------Kaka------------

--------Luis Fabiano-------Robinho------------


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Brazil should win this. I'm off to win the World Cup with England on Football Manager...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pfft, you can even do that with Australia on FM though. It's no achievement.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Pfft, you can even do that with Australia on FM though. It's no achievement.


Hey man, it's quite amazing having Scott McDonald leading the scoring.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

There's a site called Stick Sports. I've won the World Cup with Australia, Josh Kennedy being my main goal scorer. Was winning my pool matches 10-0, and won the final 3-2 against Netherlands.

They also have tennis, baseball and racing as well.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> There's a site called Stick Sports. I've won the World Cup with Australia, Josh Kennedy being my main goal scorer. Was winning my pool matches 10-0, and won the final 3-2 against Netherlands.
> 
> They also have tennis, baseball and racing as well.


You forgot the great stickcricket. ~___~


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Oops, that I did. I am really into the All-Star challenge atm, quite addictive


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Come on Brazil*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> netherlands 1 brazil 0
> 
> robben.
> 
> ftw.


I concur. 






This type of celebration directed at the yellow and blue fans today please.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Sweet dreams*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Capello will stay as England manager. The FA have made the right decision for once.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/world_cup_2010/8784093.stm


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh that was offside :$*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Thanks Robinho 


BRAZIL*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fuck I hate Brazil. So irritating on so many levels. At least an early goal guarantees an attacking game from Holland.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

That offside goal was pretty nice, shame it didn't count.


LMAO at Fabiano overselling.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Van Persie is a joke lol!*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

oh shit how did he miss that


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fuck! Kaka!*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Which reminds me, Netherlands are the current reigning Unofficial World Champions so this is a world title match, sort of..


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*what was that Robben ? lol!

Brazil should be 2-0 honestly.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ Bastos. Looking forward to him getting his inevitable second yellow.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was dumb move Fabiano, you are lucky that the ref didn't see it.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Was that the little kick to the nuts you were talking about, Medo?

Gah Brazil clearly outplaying Holland so far. :\


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

* ^ Yea, it could cost him red card BkB Hulk

Shame that Brazil ddin't end the first half atleast 2-0.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Robben should've netted that last ball, easily.

Hopefully they recover in the second half.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Rockhead said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao



Medo said:


> * ^ Yea, it could cost him red card BkB Hulk
> 
> Shame that Brazil ddin't end the first half atleast 2-0.*


It was a sneaky little kick. 

Robben looks to be the only threat for Holland. Van Persie has looked hopeless, and Sneijder pretty much unsighted. Unless Robben nets one, I really can't see them drawing level, let alone winning.

FUCK YES


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

THAT'S THE SHIT, RIGHT THERE!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Dunga, get Bastos outta there.

1-1 O_O


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh what a stupid mistake..*


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG it's actually 1 - 1


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Thank god Bastos is out!*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He really should have already been sent off. Can't believe he didn't get a second yellow for that slide tackle.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Oh shit :no:*


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

NOW we've got a game!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS. Come on Holland!!


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

YES YES YES YES YES YES 2-1 2-1 2-1


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

FUCK YES

Brilliant little flick from Kuyt on to Schneijder.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Holy cow Sneijder is all over the place.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! We are in for some crazy 20 last minutes. This is gonna be great


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

2-1! O_O


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Don't you all love Brazil ? :side:*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Medo said:


> *Don't you all love Brazil ? :side:*


Not really, I just wanted them to beat Spain =/ 

I'd rather they not win the world cup, they have too many world cup wins as it is, and they basically have a like 50% chance of winning the 2014 world cup.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, a red card... hahahaha.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

BRAZILIAN IMPLOSION~!

roflllllll ROBINHO HAVE A WAHWAH


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fuck you Melo, Brazil are done.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Lmao, Melo.

He wins the stupidest moment of this WC. Ridiculously irresponsible. He should be dumped from the team for shit like that.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Great to see Holland in front, was hoping they would beat Brazil and get to the final. Can see it happen now.

Stupid red card, can't see the Brazilian team hold on.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Kizza said:


> Lmao, Melo.
> 
> He wins the stupidest moment of this WC. Ridiculously irresponsible. He should be dumped from the team for shit like that.


Agreed. He just royally fucked his own team.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow red card. Hope Holland can hold it


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I get the feeling that wont be the last red card Brazil is gonna get before this one is over. They are just bitching about everything and are very rough right now.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Pointless thing to do for Melo. Stupidity at it's finest.

Robben is a sick .... :lmao.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

They really should have done that better


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

This match IMO decides who will be in the final. I'm really hoping for a Netherlands/Argentina final rematch.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

They really should have made a 3 goal already


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Yay Holland!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh hell yes. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

fuck yes!!! Maybe now people will stop overrating Brazil like everyone always does. Dutch are quality, and have been way better than Brazil tonight. I am having a TERRIFIC sports year. I'll take Netherlands, Germany, Argentina, Spain.... anyone AS LONG AS ITS NOT BRAZIL!!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Robben overdiving was kinda pathetic tbf.
edit:Any reason as to why you guys don't like Brazil???


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Brazil exiting makes me inexplicably happy. Didn't pick that at all


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

I am so fucking happy right now.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes we actually won I can't believe it    8*D


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Now if only Paraguay can win tomorrow and their _special fan_ can streak as they eliminate the number 2 team, Spain. :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Holland in the Semis, awesome. Holland knocking out Brazil in the process, even better.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Brazil went from looking dominant in the first 20 minutes of the game to looking like a bunch of bullying, unorganized crybabies for the rest of the match. How does a team crumble like that so decisively through the course of one game? Props to Holland, they played their asses off and exploited Brazil's vaunted defense. All this talk about South America dominating this World Cup, it looks like the European powers are pulling through once again.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Great to see the Dutch pick up a win. Not so much suprising like people are saying though. Brazil are probably at their weakest for 60-70 years.

Holland are an unpredictable side, and can easily lose to most teams however. I could see them lose to Uruguay, should they also qualify. But, they can also win the World Cup, which is what makes their presence in the semi-finals great.

Going to predict a Uruguay win, 3-1 in 90minutes.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Melo is the player of the year, the worst player in Juvy squad this season and now costed his country the world cup, what a player!

Well done Dunga, i see Ronaldiniho smiling now..*


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeh we fucking rule, I told you this from the beginning lads.

That....was....fucking.....awesome.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Desecrated said:


> Great to see the Dutch pick up a win. Not so much suprising like people are saying though. *Brazil are probably at their weakest for 60-70 years.*
> 
> Holland are an unpredictable side, and can easily lose to most teams however. I could see them lose to Uruguay, should they also qualify. But, they can also win the World Cup, which is what makes their presence in the semi-finals great.
> 
> Going to predict a Uruguay win, 3-1 in 90minutes.


You really think so? To be honest I think their 2010 team was better than their 2006 team.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

That was great intense match good to see Netherland win


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

THIS IS AWESOME. Now I just need Germany to beat Argentina.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Brazil played arrogantly. That was their main problem. Their defense was amazingly lackluster, even with the usually reliable Lucio. Needless fouls, especially by Bastos, just increased the problems. Once they were able to get level, Brazil looked shocked, and they still didn't tighten up in defense. The marking on the second goal was poor, very poor. Julio Cesar is the one player I feel sorry for, although the first goal was his mistake to go for the ball, the Brazilian defense could have helped him out more. 

However, the Netherlands played fantastically. After the early period of domination by Brazil, Kuyt in particular impressed, especially his defensive efforts to keep the ball in the area, as well as his hard work when on the ball. I believe he had a part to play in both of the goals. Robben and Sneijder were influential as always, and created space and movement for Kuyt and Van Persie to run into and attempt to score. Very happy with the outcome.

Btw, replay of South Korea/Uruguay has just come on. Uruguay have possibly the greatest national anthem ever.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I dunno, the USSR had a pretty legit national anthem back in the day.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> You really think so? To be honest I think their 2010 team was better than their 2006 team.


*Honesly i think that 2006 team was better by far the quality of stars Ronaldo, Ronaldinho and Adriano, thiere only proplem was the lack of team work but this team 2010 i don't have much to say.*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> You really think so? To be honest I think their 2010 team was better than their 2006 team.


Take away Kaka, and it falls apart. Back in 2006, they had players like Carlos, Ronaldo and Ronaldinho, and while they didn't perform great, better than their replacements in the squad in 2010.

When a Brazilian team features players like Melos, Bastos and Gilberto Silva etc playing first selection, then its a sign that their football is losing quality.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Talk about Holland FFS. Gregory van der Wiel played a good game as did Kuyt. MOTM: Sneijder.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Sneijder have always been my 2nd favourite team after england of course but they never had the class to push on but shows anything can happen in 90 minutes 
Sneijder has been so good this tournament and robben needs to play for a better club then bayern!

If England finished 1st they would of had Ghana (sure they could of beat them)
Uruguay tonight (As long as we can control the quick counter we would of beat them)
Holland in the semis- easily beatable 
but they are a joke and finished 2nd :O


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> fuck yes!!! Maybe now people will stop overrating Brazil like everyone always does. Dutch are quality, and have been way better than Brazil tonight. *I am having a TERRIFIC sports year*. I'll take Netherlands, Germany, Argentina, Spain.... anyone AS LONG AS ITS NOT BRAZIL!!



Its not hard when you support everyone.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ex64 said:


> Its not hard when you support everyone.



Yeah that's all you know how to post about. Calling out the posts I make. Keep it coming, keep it coming..


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

ok, ill just wait for your next post son.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I am gutted that Holland got through, I cannot stand Robben's smug face. 

Anyone assuming they'll walk the semi final against Uruguay (assuming they get through) is a fool.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fucking hate Brazil, so this result was the best of the World Cup for me. Only Maradona running around with the trophy can better it for me.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I like Brazil, don't get the Argentina hype though. Think they'll win but fuck are they a team full of irritating twats. Maradona will be held up as a God if they win. Argentina/Brazil is a bit like Madrid/Barca for me. Barcelona are, admittedly a rival in that they're brilliant, but I still admire them, and Madrid are a team of c*nts run by c*nts.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, some shocking defensive errors from Brazil, but they looked flat on offence as well. Well done to the Netherlands I guess, even if they only really looked threatening through Robben. Hoping for them to fail in the semis and get an underdog in the final, but I doubt it. They are a really strong chance at this stage, although I would probably tip Spain/Argy and maybe Germany against them in any case come the final.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> Fucking hate Brazil, so this result was the best of the World Cup for me. Only Maradona running around with the trophy can better it for me.


Be wary because Maradona said he would do it naked.

Dunga quit as Brazil coach. I don't think he did horrible. Has titles in a Confederation Cup and Copa America. Maybe it was his selection that came back to bite him.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> Sneijder have always been my 2nd favourite team after england of course but they never had the class to push on but shows anything can happen in 90 minutes
> Sneijder has been so good this tournament and robben needs to play for a better club then bayern!
> 
> If England finished 1st they would of had Ghana (sure they could of beat them)
> ...


What the fuck are you on about?

Holland are easily beatable and are a joke, yet just beat brazil, the first or second best team in the world behind spain maybe??!! 

Sneijder is your favourite *team *after England??!!

Robben needs to play for a better club than Bayern? Bayern were runners up in the Champions League this year for christ sake. He played for chelsea a few years ago and was sold. 

Why are you telling us all these if's and but's about england? England flopped in the world cup and are out of it. Forget about it.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

The netherlands will not have an easy task ahead of them but believe me, in this tournament they focus on it match for match.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Come on Uruguay!


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

I was wooing like fok. Really. The most brillian thing is that I had just heard yesterday that I had passed my BA Honours in England. Then Holland wips Brazil's butt.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

tomkim4 said:


> Sneijder have always been my 2nd favourite team after england of course but they never had the class to push on but shows anything can happen in 90 minutes
> Sneijder has been so good this tournament and robben needs to play for a better club then bayern!
> 
> If England finished 1st they would of had Ghana (sure they could of beat them)
> ...


That post is just odd on so many levels.

Raging that I missed the Dutch game. As some sort of sick joke my brother didn't wake me up like I asked him too, and I slept through the game. I maintain that he owes me money too, as I was planning on betting on the Dutch just ahead of kick-off, but I know I'm not going to see a cent of that. That's what I get for not setting an alarm.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

St. Stephen said:


> That post is just odd on so many levels.
> 
> Raging that I missed the Dutch game. As some sort of sick joke my brother didn't wake me up like I asked him too, and I slept through the game. I maintain that he owes me money too, as I was planning on betting on the Dutch just ahead of kick-off, but I know I'm not going to see a cent of that. That's what I get for not setting an alarm.


oh, that sucks. missed a good match.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes American, but then again Soccer is not your national forte, you deem it for suckers.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WTF are you talking about?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think Suarez is gonna be a sought out name, much like Ozil after this Cup. He has been great early on in the game, very present much like Forlan. Ghana putting on some great pressure at the moment. My initial guess was Uruguay, but could easily go either way. Been a great end to end first half though.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

That was one hell of a bump #_#


edit: South America is getting killed O_O


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wow. what a strike.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice to see Ghana have improved a lot since the first game of the tournament, but I see Uruguay side getting a boot up their arse and giving a very strong second half to send it into extra time.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Great goal. Was about to say Ghana were actually playing really well and were on top of the match for the last 20 minutes or so, then they blasted that long-range attempt. Ghana have improved infinitely since the group stages, nice to see an African team going so well. Too early to call it now and jinx it, but would be a fantastic to see them in the semis.

Now that Uruguay need to score, this should be a great second half.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

I love how the commentator as soon as Muntari got the ball said "Ghana needs to score within the next 20 seconds"


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Uruguay's defence is a shambles. They're missing Godin badly, they're playing much too panicked which is working greatly in Ghana's favour. I mightn't be his biggest plaudit, however Lugano is a good captain, and I feel if he was on the field, then Arevalo would have been pressing Muntari much more closely for the goal then just sitting back as he was for fear of getting a spraying from his captain.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Goal for Ghana! 

Definitely pulling for them in this game.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

GOAL! 1-1!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Great goal from Diegol.


On a side note: I really like Ghana #7, Samuel Inkoom. Dude should be moving this summer from his Swiss club.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

What a freekick!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

2 great goals in this match, Forlan free kick swerved a bit there during the flight as well, but regardless of that, for both goals the goal keeper has moved to the opposite direction just when the ball is about to be hit, poor keeping but take nothing away from the shots, both were sweetly strike. Boateng having a blinder for Ghana to at the moment. This match is picking up pace now, this could be a great 2nd half tbh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

GOAL!!!...is what this game needs :side:


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Come on Penalty Shootout :side:


Edit: NO!


LMAO! The bar!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't want Suarez anywhere near United, dirty cheat.

Unlucky Ghana


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

GREAT SAVE FROM SUAREZ!!!

Ghana miss Penalty


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

That was an insane finish for extra time.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

That was extremely dramatic..WOW


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

So compelling this game. So glad I have watched it. That penalty miss may come back to haunt the entire Africa, really thought that was gonna be it. I still hope they can make it through the shootout now.

No idea what Suarez was thinking in that disarray.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

If Ghana lose now, that missed penalty will haunt that player for the rest of his life.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

That has to be the most crazy ending to a football game in years.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, what a crazy finish to extra time.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Luis Suarez handballed out of instinct. Pity, since he could of chested the ball and kick it away.

Unlucky for Ghana, but rooting a Uruguay win here now.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> So compelling this game. So glad I have watched it. That penalty miss may come back to haunt the entire Africa, really thought that was gonna be it. I still hope they can make it through the shootout now.
> 
> *No idea what Suarez was thinking in that disarray*.


He didnt. It is natural reaction in the primitive part of the human brain. He was so focused in his mind on defending the goal, that it was the only thing he was thinking about.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Got had it to Gyan, taking another pen straight away here.

Top corner, class pen.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

So if Uruguay wins, then they can thank Suaraz for saving the ball on the goal line with his hands. Thats pretty fucked up.

Ghana deserves the win god dammit!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Come on, go Uruguay!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

He is Ghana's Stuart Pearce lol


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Never been a fan of short run ups


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

YES!!!! Go Uruguay!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Ghana's penalties are weak as fuck.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Uruguay = Most undeserving team to go to the Semifinal this World Cup. Guranteed!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Its over! 4-2 for Uruguay!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Uruguay it is then to face Holland, but harsh on Ghana, that late ET pen miss will now live in memory forever.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I think that dirty handball will live in memory forever. What an unfortunate finish to an otherwise great game. Uruguay truly did steal this one.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That's gotta be one of the worst ways to go out. Have a man up at the last minute, with a penalty. It looked like a definite elimination for Uruguay. Ghana's penalties weren't great and I'm sure they want to kick themselves (especially Gyan) for not being able to finish it. Was a great game, one of the best of the tourney really.

Tomorrow morning brings Germany/Argentina, which is all kinds of exciting.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Abreu, nerves of steel. Unbelievable stuff. He'll probably be starting the semi final too, with Suarez suspended.

I must admit, I haven't been very impressed by this Ghana side so far in the Cup, but you have to feel for them. Suarez blatant act of cheating cost them. Pleased for Diego though. The guy is an inspiration, and I'm pleased for him.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Uruguay had a penalty denied in ET themselves I thought (haven't seen the replay), Suarez's actions were understandable, he helped his team go through.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

In hindsight, I think Suarez did the right thing. I don't condone cheating, but Ghana had the chance to win it from the penalty. I think that Suarez probably did what we would all do.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

St. Stephen said:


> Abreu, nerves of steel. Unbelievable stuff. He'll probably be starting the semi final too, with Suarez's suspended.
> 
> I must admit, I haven't been very impressed by this Ghana side so far in the Cup, but you have to feel for them. Suarez blatant act of cheating cost them. Pleased for Diego though. The guy is an inspiration, and I'm pleased for him.


Your team is gonna beat Uruguay without problems, since you were able to beat Brazil, Uruguay is gonna be a piece of cake.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Suarez definitely didn't do the right thing. Coward.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Mixed bag of feelings for Suarez I bet. He kept his country in the World Cup, but at the cost of playing against the country he plays football in, against the defense and goalkeeper that he plays with every day. No doubt the Dutch will be gifted by his absence, as the good Uruguay attack took a massive stumble.

Final at the moment looks like a great match, whether its going to be Holland vs Spain/Argentina/Germany. Holland lost in 74 to West Germany, and 78 to Argentina (finals).


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Enigma said:


> In hindsight, I think Suarez did the right thing. I don't condone cheating, but Ghana had the chance to win it from the penalty. I think that Suarez probably did what we would all do.


Yeah I think this is pretty obvious, I mean people may criticise him but yeah in that situation wouldn't you do it?


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Of course Suarez did the right thing. There was no other way of stopping the ball going in there, it was too high to block and it was moving too fast for him to jump too. He just put them into the semis but sacrificed himself a place in doing so.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I really like Suarez as a player, he's superb, but he is one dirty mofo, which is very evident when he plays for Ajax. He dives, card waves, fouls defenders behind play, there's not much he won't stoop to. I suppose you can say most players would have done the same thing though, so perhaps its harsh to criticism him solely for that, but when you look to the death of sportsmanship in the game in it's current state, Suarez definitely has blood on his hands.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> Suarez definitely didn't do the right thing. Coward.


Uruguay are through. Of course he did. It's very naive to suggest he should have let it go in. His hand was the only definite way to keep it out.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Lostfap said:


> Uruguay are through. Of course he did. It's very naive to suggest he should have let it go in. His hand was the only definite way to keep it out.


So what your saying its okey for a player to cheat in the last minute to have their team win or get another chance??

Thats like saying it would be the right decision if a player dove in the penalty area just to get a undeserving penalty. Just because he did it so his team could win.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

If he's not in position to cleanly block it, then that's his own damn fault.

I'm glad he's not playing against Holland. He doesn't deserve to.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

perucho1990 said:


> Your team is gonna beat Uruguay without problems, since you were able to beat Brazil, Uruguay is gonna be a piece of cake.


I disagree. With De Jong suspended, the way Forlan has been playing in his role in the hole, he could do great damage to the Dutch defence. On paper, I suppose you have to have say the Dutch are the favourites, however you can't take these things for granted. Uruguay will prove to be very tough opposition. I would have been much more confident if it were Ghana that went through, as their defence is no much for the Dutch attack.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thierry Henry has been outdone by Suarez.


Ghana messed up. They should have won. But I'm not excusing that stuff. That almost makes me want a goal tending rule for that.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Not much of a soccer fan but I can't blame the guy for what he did. I would have done the same exact thing. It reminded me a lot about a Pass Interference call in the end zone in American Football. The defender commits the penalty so the receiver can't score. The offense gets the ball on the 1 but it saves a touchdown. And I never look at something like that as a dirty play or that the defender did something wrong. 

What it comes down to is you do what you gotta do.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

JasonLives said:


> So what your saying its okey for a player to cheat in the last minute to have their team win or get another chance??
> 
> Thats like saying it would be the right decision if a player dove in the penalty area just to get a undeserving penalty. Just because he did it so his team could win.


I wouldn't really say he cheated. He used his hand, which resulted in a penalty and he was sent off. Its not like the Henry or Fabiano hand balls, or even Maradona's Hand of God goal where these handballs were not met with any sort of punishment. Ghana was rewarded a penalty, they blew it.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

St. Stephen said:


> I disagree. With De Jong suspended, the way Forlan has been playing in his role in the hole, he could do great damage to the Dutch defence. On paper, I suppose you have to have say the Dutch are the favourites, however you can't take these things for granted. Uruguay will prove to be very tough opposition. I would have been much more confident if it were Ghana that went through, as their defence is no much for the Dutch attack.


Uruguay's defense struggled against Ghana in honestly, they will struggle at lot more against Robben and Sneijder, who can cut up most defenses on a decent day.

Holland dont have too much to worry about, except Forlan can cause a few troubles. But Uruguay are without their captain, Lugano, without Suarez, and I believe Fucile, Rios or Perez has picked up a one game ban.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

St. Stephen said:


> I disagree. With De Jong suspended, the way Forlan has been playing in his role in the hole, he could do great damage to the Dutch defence. On paper, I suppose you have to have say the Dutch are the favourites, however you can't take these things for granted. Uruguay will prove to be very tough opposition. I would have been much more confident if it were Ghana that went through, as their defence is no much for the Dutch attack.


Uruguay wont have Suarez for the game, and Abreu isnt as good as him, he didnt do anything against Ghana besides the penalty kick

Yeah, I expect Robben, Sneijer to destroy Uruguay's D.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What a sad day for Africa, Ghana did great game but they were unlucky when Guyan missed the penalty.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Suarez did what Solskjaer did for United against Newcastle.






He says 'I had to' at the end to Beckham. He's right, Suarez was right even if it was the 'wrong' thing to do. He did it out of desperation.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Cavani is also a very good player with good pace who hasn't really shown what he's capable of yet this World Cup. He'll give van Bronckhurst a tough time I'd imagine. Like I say the Dutch will be favourites, but we can't take it for granted that they'll make the final before a ball is kicked in the semi. Also, Godin will likely be back for the semi given he was on the bench for the game tonight, and he'll bring a lot of stability and composure to the Uruguayan defence, even if he isn't quite fully fit.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

so the hero of the day is Suarez, good decision by him in the end, if you were put in his shoes you would have done the same, i certainly would have. Feel sorry for Ghana especially the guy who missed the penalty.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

JasonLives said:


> So what your saying its okey for a player to cheat in the last minute to have their team win or get another chance??
> 
> Thats like saying it would be the right decision if a player dove in the penalty area just to get a undeserving penalty. Just because he did it so his team could win.


It's not 'okay' in terms of morality and all that, but it's damn sure the best thing to do if you want to fucking win. Are you really saying you'd not do the same thing? 

No they're completely different scenarios. In the first he's caught and recieves the appropriate punishment, in the second that's not the case. Do you not see the difference?



> If he's not in position to cleanly block it, then that's his own damn fault.
> 
> I'm glad he's not playing against Holland. He doesn't deserve to.


And if Ghana miss the penalty it's their own damn fault too? The incident was seen and the appropriate sanction happened. Really don't see why people think he should have let his team be knocked out of the World Cup. Fucking hell that'd be retarded of him.

And of course he shouldn't play (who's saying he should)?), he was rightly sent off, but at least he's given he's team a chance.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Can't blame Suarez tbh it's Guyan fault that he missed it but in the end i can't blame Guyan either cus he is the best player so far for Ghana in this cup so i guess it's just another bad luck for Africa but well done Ghana you did good job.

Hope that Holland beat Uruguay now.*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I feel awful for Gyan btw, I wanted Ghana to go through too. I just think it's pretty obvious what Surez did was the correct call.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What he did was kinda cheating but in all honestly if i were in his position i'll do the same for my country.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I suppose it all depends upon what context you look at it in. He did what he had to do to help his country progress. Victorino, who was also on the line, made the same attempt too, yet as fate would have it, the ball hit Suarez's arm and not his, so he bear the brunt of the world's scorn like Suarez will. I'm sure that Suarez teammates are very thankful for what he did, and possibly see it as a selfless act, sacrificing himself for the greater good of his team. But from a neutral point of view, you like to see the sanctity of the game, and sport in general remain in tact, and for the winners to be worthy winners. While Uruguay were the better team of the duration of the game, I can't help but see there victory as compromised by a blatant act of cheating and I do like.

You can go on all you like about motive, and the stakes of the match, however at the end of the day, you can't but feel there was an injustice. It isn't a glaring injustice, as the action was punished, but in an idealist world, he would have attempt to clear the ball within the rules of the game.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, the lack of good sportsmanship on this thread amazes me... Suarez should be banned for ten international games for that act of cowardice...


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> Wow, the lack of good sportsmanship on this thread amazes me... Suarez should be banned for ten international games for that act of cowardice...


Not sure how its an act of cowardice. Not even sure you can be a coward in a game of football.

But, he did the deed, and got punished for it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cheating twat Suarez top player though,

Unlucky Ghana, been awesome to watch and entertaining. Shame Gyan bottled it in extra time.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> Wow, the lack of good sportsmanship on this thread amazes me... Suarez should be banned for ten international games for that act of cowardice...


so should he have just let the ball go in and let his team go out of the world cup?


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

united_07 said:


> so should he have just let the ball go in and let his team go out of the world cup?


No he should have attempted to use a part of an anatomy that was legal - if he failed he lets the goal in - at least he made the effort - to flat out cheat though is just disgusting - if they hand him a huge ban now it will stop players from doing it in the future - that's the problem in football - they have bo balls and let the players getr away with murder.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Felipe Melo was a coward and the guy who injuried Elano too


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

He doesn't deserve a "huge" ban. The appropriate action was taken in sending him off and giving a penalty. Its honestly not that big of a deal, it was dealt with action in the perfect way.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> He doesn't deserve a "huge" ban. The appropriate action was taken in sending him off and giving a penalty. Its honestly not that big of a deal, it was dealt with action in the perfect way.


Agreed. And to be quite honest Ghana fans are in no position to be complaining, who can forget the hand ball fiasco with Australia in the group stage? It was because of that hand ball that they even made it to the quarter-finals.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Travis Bickle said:


> No he should have attempted to use a part of an anatomy that was legal - if he failed he lets the goal in - at least he made the effort - to flat out cheat though is just disgusting - if they hand him a huge ban now it will stop players from doing it in the future - that's the problem in football - they have bo balls and let the players getr away with murder.


it was obvious he wouldn't have been able to get to it with his head or chest, its probably the biggest game he has ever played if you are put in that situation have to decide in milli seconds what to do you will try and save it with your hand to keep your team in the tournament, it was definitely the right decision in his case as he got his team into the semi finals of the world cup instead of on the plane home. I take it you havent been watching football that long as its not as if it hasn't happened before no one can blame him for what he did as everyone else would have done the same.


----------



## Dark-mask (Apr 6, 2010)

Get out of here Brazil.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Dark-mask said:


> Get out of here Brazil.


They already did 

Edit: About Suarez... Any player for any team would do that on what is the last shot of a match in the world cup. It was going in if he didn't do what he did. He stopped a goal, sacrificing himself and he was sent off. Fair enough.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NO :sad:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Suarez is a martyr. He sacrificed himself from this game (although with no minutes and by sacrificing a penalty) and the next to keep his team alive. Uruguay didn't have the same defensive power that they did when Godin and Lugano were at full force, but they did play better than Ghana yesterday. I feel kinda bad for Gyan, I suppose.

And that last penalty was kewl~!

Dutch should pick them apart easily enough though, especially w/o some of their best players.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

cheaters never prosper? lets look at semi-finalists
Uruguay: yes, yes what suarez did was ''instinct'' but that doesn't cover the fact that they shouldn't be in the semi's.
Holland: robben is a diving lil prick and van bommel should be in jail, nevermind being on a football pitch.
Spain (probably): pack of diving, card waving fucks. I pray they dont win it.

Argentina and Germany play tomorrow but the Argies are well-versed in the dark arts of football.

so, in my opinion, Germany MUST win the world cup for the good of football.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't agree with anything you said but yeah, Germany MUST win the world cup.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

All the teams that have progressed deserve to be in the semis. I'd like to see Germany win the World Cup.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Silent Alarm said:


> cheaters never prosper? lets look at semi-finalists
> Uruguay: yes, yes what suarez did was ''instinct'' but that doesn't cover the fact that they shouldn't be in the semi's.
> Holland: robben is a diving lil prick and van bommel should be in jail, nevermind being on a football pitch.
> Spain (probably): pack of diving, card waving fucks. I pray they dont win it.
> ...


Yes but Ozil and Cacau already received cards for diving, so if your gonna call out other teams about cheating, than you might as well call everyone on cheating. Unless you are only talking about the 1/4-finals, but still same in essence.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Holland: robben is a diving lil prick and van bommel should be in jail, nevermind being on a football pitch.


Robinho - is that you?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

FUCK I fell asleep too early by the sounds of it  As soon as Uruguay nailed the equalizer though I knew they would be victorious.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't get the outrage. Suarez did what he had to do save his team. He gave his keeper a chance to make a save, or have Gyan miss. Which Gyan did.

He got his red card, and will be banned for the next match. He was appropriately punished within the rules of the game. Football doesn't have automatic goals. Neither does American Football, or Hockey. This isn't uncommon in sports. Only baskeball really does. 

As bad as I feel for Gyan...he had a golden chance. A penalty kick. Can't say he didn't have a great chance to win it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't get the outrage. Suarez did what he had to do save his team. He gave his keeper a chance to make a save, or have Gyan miss. Which Gyan did.
> 
> He got his red card, and will be banned for the next match. He was appropriately punished within the rules of the game. Football doesn't have automatic goals. Neither does American Football, or Hockey. This isn't uncommon in sports. Only baskeball really does.
> 
> As bad as I feel for Gyan...he had a golden chance. A penalty kick. Can't say he didn't have a great chance to win it.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't get the outrage. Suarez did what he had to do save his team. He gave his keeper a chance to make a save, or have Gyan miss. Which Gyan did.
> 
> He got his red card, and will be banned for the next match. He was appropriately punished within the rules of the game. Football doesn't have automatic goals. Neither does American Football, or Hockey. This isn't uncommon in sports. *Only baskeball really does.*
> 
> As bad as I feel for Gyan...he had a golden chance. A penalty kick. Can't say he didn't have a great chance to win it.


fuck i hate ignorant Americans... and you of course Mike :side: Both rugby union and rugby league have penalty tries in response to professional fouls.

I agree with you though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If there is anyone to blame, blame FIFA again.

Don't want acts like Suarez's? Give leniency to the referee to call automatic goals. Do that, and Suarez's handball means nothing. But since they don't have that in the rules, then don't be outraged when a player does something like what Suarez did.

Also. Comparing Henry and Suarez is asinine, and downright puzzling. Henry went *UN*punished. Suarez has been punished. Huge difference.

edit: forgive nick, im not well-versed in the rugby rules. point is still valid in other sports, though. automatic points/goal are not awarded in every sport.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Both games were thrilling! They lived up to the expectations of being World Cup Quarter Finals. I'm so delighted that Netherlands thrashed Brazil out of it. 

I feel for Ghana though. I was rooting for Uruguay but that miss from Gyan at the end was just so disheartening for him, the team, and Ghanaians.

And, Suarez did what he had to do. I applaud him for what he did because he HAD to do it. With less than a minute remaining, Uruguay would have been out if that had gone in. At least, it gave Uruguay a chance to scratch their fate, and that's what they did with some help from Gyan. :side: Uruguay have Suarez to thank for securing their war against Netherlands at the Semi Finals.

Bye-bye Brazil! 

:lmao @ Spain/Paraguay today.
 @ Argentina/Germany.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Germany/Argentina could be a thriller


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

10 players out of 10 would have done the same thing as Suarez, all your favourites would of done it. i haven't gone back and read the thread, but i'm guessing there is plenty of clueless outrage.


----------



## Bea (Jun 4, 2010)

KnightMace said:


> Germany/Argentina could be a thriller


Feeling nervous already. 

I hope my German boys can make it tonight. I might just faint while watching the game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Just saw the Suarez bit, it was very smart. If he had have headed it, it could have still gone in. He ran the risk of the obvious red card and penalty kick, and it turned out to be the right decision. He did the crime, and now he'll do the time. People are acting like he didn't get a red card, the game ban and the penalty against him.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't get the outrage. Suarez did what he had to do save his team. He gave his keeper a chance to make a save, or have Gyan miss. Which Gyan did.
> 
> He got his red card, and will be banned for the next match. He was appropriately punished within the rules of the game. Football doesn't have automatic goals. Neither does American Football, or Hockey. This isn't uncommon in sports. Only baskeball really does.
> 
> As bad as I feel for Gyan...he had a golden chance. A penalty kick. Can't say he didn't have a great chance to win it.


The outrage is more to do with "Unofficial justice" really and the game losing its integrity when winning at all costs becomes more important that actually being respectful and honest in play. Yes in some context Suarez did the right thing. But morally he fucked up and they even cheered about it when the penalty missed. 

Whatever team it may be cheating to win a match should never ever be seen as a "good" thing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'd rather be in a semi-final because of that play than on a plane back home because someone didn't make the call to take one for the team. morals don't win football games.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Just a big shame to see cheating pay off. There's been way to much of it in this World cup tbh.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't get the outrage. Suarez did what he had to do save his team. He gave his keeper a chance to make a save, or have Gyan miss. Which Gyan did.
> 
> He got his red card, and will be banned for the next match. He was appropriately punished within the rules of the game. Football doesn't have automatic goals. Neither does American Football, or *Hockey*. This isn't uncommon in sports. Only baskeball really does.
> 
> As bad as I feel for Gyan...he had a golden chance. A penalty kick. Can't say he didn't have a great chance to win it.


Im pretty sure hockey has it. If a team has taken out their goalie, the puck is headed into the net and a player throws the stick to block the puck. Thats a automatic goal. 
Atleast we have it over here.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Maradona's hand of god = cheating.

Suarez got punished. HE INTENDED TO GET PUNISHED SO THAT HIS TEAM COULD BE KEPT ALIVE. K?

Some folks are ridiculous.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Apparently FIFA is gonna review the situation and might suspend him for a possible Final aswell.

Prediction:

*Argentina*-Tyskland

Paraguay-*Spanien*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Germany again, since Maradona is a HYPOCRITE (well, not 'since', but 'also because of').


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Maradona's hand of god = cheating.
> 
> Suarez got punished. HE INTENDED TO GET PUNISHED SO THAT HIS TEAM COULD BE KEPT ALIVE. K?
> 
> Some folks are ridiculous.


So its only cheating if you don't get punished? 

What?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Argentina/Germany should be great, am really pumped for this match. Will be rooting for Argentina due to their potency in attack, but this could go either way and I will be happy with either winner.

Would be shocked if Spain weren't victorious against Paraguay.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> So its only cheating if you don't get punished?
> 
> What?


Breaking the rules and paying the consequences so that your team reaps the benefits which you lose = righteousness.

Breaking the rules, not getting punished and flaunting it in everyone's face = classless.

Suarez owns. Your stupid morals can kiss his ass.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> So its only cheating if you don't get punished?
> 
> What?


He broke the rules and he got punished for it. Simple as that. I don't see why there's such an outcry about it when if he hadn't done it people would be asking why. He did the correct thing to do by his team and it's paid off.

Germany/Argentina should be pretty immense tonight. I have been rooting for Argentina this whole tournament, but after Germany knocked the poms out, I've found myself developing a soft spot for them. Still, I reckon it'll be Argentina 3-2 since both teams have several powerful attacking options, and neither defence has been overly impressive. I think the Tevez/Higuan/Messi combination may be just that little bit more potent, although I wouldn't be too surprised if Ozil and Schweinsteiger were able to set up a lot of attack for the Germans at the same time.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

lol @ people condoning cheating. Don't really see how in any circumstances cheating can be considered "right".

Edit

Also just because he got punished also doesn't make what he did right tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's a game about winning and losing. If he had not done it then I would have questioned why.

I'm not saying it makes it right by your moral code, Sir High Horse, but he broke the rules and he got suitably punished. There's no more to it, really.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

How am I up on my high horse? Just fail to really understand how what he did could be considered right. I can understand fully why he did it and honestly in his shoes I would probably do the same. Does it make it right? Of course not. Punishment or not cheating is cheating and can't really be considered "right" in any cases.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Suarez paid the price for it. Not much else to say about the scenario. He got red carded, and his ban might get increased out due to the circumstances regarding what he did. I would guarantee that the English squad, any other player in any squad would of done the same, whether its Champions League, Copa Libradores, Euro Championships, list goes on, I am sure any other player would of done the same thing to win.

Bad news for Holland, Robin van Persie might have an arm injury. Joris Mathijsen also having a scan on his leg injury he picked up in the warm-up. Nigel de Jong and Gregory van der Wiel also suspended for the game against Uruguay. Biggest blow for them might be van der Wiel suspension, if they brought a good replacement right-back. Since they have Danny de Zeeuw to replace Jong, Huntelaar to replace Persie and Ooijer to replace Mathijsen.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> It's a game about winning and losing. If he had not done it then I would have questioned why.
> 
> I'm not saying it makes it right by your moral code, Sir High Horse, *but he broke the rules and he got suitably punished*. There's no more to it, really.


Exactly. More often than not the penalty goes in, the defender looks even more stupid and theres no more discussion about it. You cant blame Suarez for Gyan missing the penalty. Yes he did cheat, but he did so knowing what the punishent would be and accepted it. However, if his ban gets increased past the world cup final and Uruguay appeal it, thats when I would say they are out of order.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Breaking the rules, not getting punished and flaunting it in everyone's face = classless.


Which is exactly what Suarez did, within the context of his team, they were not punished, as the penalty was missed, and he got away with it. And boy did he flaunt it, being carried around and all sorts after the whistle.

Also, the whole thing about whether someone is caught cheating makes precious little difference as far as I'm concerned. The situation is obviously different to the Henry one, as Henry's handball was deceptive, whereas Suarez basically became a second keeper and was just trying to keep the ball out of the goal, with no intention of disguising it. So in that sense it mightn't be as bad, however the argument as to whether the ref sees and subsequently punishes it is moot, as the intention and intention is to cheat, and whether the ref sees it or not is irrelevant if we're going to look into it on a 'morality' level, which I usually don't like to do in regard to sports anyway.

All I'm saying is as a viewer, I like to see the game played in a fair manner, and I don't think anyone can argue what happened to Ghana was fair. As for the discussion about the rules, I actually think in that situation, and automatic goal should be awarded, and a yellow card to the handballer for unsporting conduct (That would also prove a much fairer ruling for accidental handballs too, ala Harry Kewell against Ghana, as then we wouldn't have had the double whammy of losing a goal and a player, but just the goal). That's the exact course of action for a handball on the line where the ball goes in anyway, in which the ruling is given as an advantage payed. However I don't see why an outfield player's ability to keep the ball out of the net illegally should effect the potential decisions so greatly. Common sense should surely prevail. I know there are many oppositions to the notion of an 'auto goal' however it's not like the goal is given out of nothing, given there was a goal denied to begin with, and the 'auto goal' could be credited to the player who's shot has handballed. FIFA have said they are looking into rulings in which denying and obvious goal scoring opportunity coincides with a penalty, so I seriously hope they investigate cases of handballs carefully, as I personally see the auto goal ruling and yellow for unsporting conduct as the most just in those situation.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

IIts not like Suarez even cheated to win (as with the Hand of God, for example). He took a big risk knowing that the penalty would probably go in anyway, so he probably did it out of instinct anyway.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Im getting really pumped for Argentina/Germany now


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm raging at that Paul the Psychic Octopus. I'm convinced if it weren't for him, Germany would have longer odds :side:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes come on Germany! 

This is gonna be so much fun...


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

My picks:

Argentina 2-1 Germany

Paraguay 0-2 España


just as I type that Germany fucking score!


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

That was fast, good header by Muller.

Germany dominating the game so far.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Early goal won't mean much unless Germany capitalise shortly. Argentina however, are getting back in the game.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Argentine defending was awful first man needed especially at this level

Oh well looks like it'll be a cracker!


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

great start to to match


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Dark-mask said:


> Get out of here Brazil.


WE are leaving as the ONLY team with FIVE World Cup Titles.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Klose had the 2-0 in his feet.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

great chance for Klose there.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Dam, near goal there.. 

come'on Argentina

I reckon the winner of this match will win the cup.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Being English, I'm forced to choose the lesser of two evils, so I'm opting for Germany.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Deutschland!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

My predictions is Argentina 3-2 after extra time.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh my God, Heinze is a twat.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Very good first half.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

As I expected Germany are gonna be brilliant looking on the counter attack. Goalkeeping error and defender error in parts for the first goal. Argentina have looked shaky in the beginning, but a lot better as time progressed. Tevez has been greatly present, and you can see the Argies equalizing at some point. They need to keep cool heads, as they are getting fired up for just about every decision against them. Cooler heads will prevail. We haven't heard much about Ozil or Podolski but I think they may have better presence in the next half. Its been an interesting first half for me. Would love to see that Adidas Spark vs Blaze ad (Messi vs Villa) come to life in the next round.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I just realized that Messi hasn't scored in this cup yet _(I could be wrong)_. 

He is imo, their best player, quite surprising.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Germany should have 2, but I am very disillusioned with the Argentine defensive structure. I will say, though, that they did well to fight their way back. This game should have some twists left to the tale. Argentina have too much forward talent to be written off, but I can't help but feel Maradona's tactics aren't world class.

Hoping to see some more Ozil and Messi in the second half.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

HarlemHeat said:


> I just realized that Messi hasn't scored in this cup yet _(I could be wrong)_.
> 
> He is imo, their best player, quite surprising.


Yeah, it will be quite disappointing if he goes out without a goal.

Did Kaka ever manage to score?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Yeah, it will be quite disappointing if he goes out without a goal.
> 
> Did Kaka ever manage to score?


I'd like to know that as well. 

I think this game will see Messi score for the first time this cup.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Kaka scored in the group stages I think.

Lol, Argentina. 2-0.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Over

Klose scores 2-0.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

2-0 to Germany!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Anyone but Klose T_T


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

What a second half, second goal from Germany. 

I still think that Messi will get his first goal in the cup here.

Not looking good but still got hope.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Offside imo.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope Spain wins inthe next game and faces the winner ofthis, should be a good encounter. 

Either way, whoever wins this game I see winning the cup.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Anyone but Klose T_T


He still needs 4 goals, doubt he will ever get it 

Meh, wanted Argentina vs Holland as finals, seems not. The way that Germany are playing is good, but not exceptional. Argentina have executed very poorly every time they got up front and that has been their downfall. Also, Messi's potency going up front has died down since the first 30 minutes, and Germany seem to have Di Maria under control.

Bit too late for Argentina to get back in to be honest.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL 3-0


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Why is everyone so fascinated with this Messi bloke? I thought Ronaldo was the "it" guy?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

That's it, it's over... 3-0.

Someone call the fat lady adn tell her to sing. 

I'll have to admit this is the strongest i've seen Germany, well ever.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Why is everyone so fascinated with this Messi bloke? I thought Ronaldo was the "it" guy?


He is a great player maybe the best on the team but not the "it" guy in the whole comp. 

He has talent and a lot of it but not the 'greatest out there right now' as they call him. He has yet to score in teh cup.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I misjudged just how bad Argentina's defence was.

Germany are real contenders.


----------



## Nameless (Sep 30, 2006)

Germany looks unstoppable


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Argentina's defensive weaknesses exploited to the greatest extent. Germany thoroughly deserve to go the semi's and I wouldn't be surprised to see them win it all.

Come on Spain, send another South American team home!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Why is everyone so fascinated with this Messi bloke? I thought Ronaldo was the "it" guy?


Messi > Cristiano Ronaldo on a decent day. Unfortunately he hasnt found the form for Argentina in the World Cup, but for Barcelona, more consistancy once he finds form.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Why is everyone so fascinated with this Messi bloke? I thought Ronaldo was the "it" guy?


C. Ronaldo isn't the guy anymore, now its Messi. =/


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

As much as I hate to say it and hope that Spain knocks them out in the Semi's. 

I am foreseeing Germany taking the cup. 

by the way where is the cup in four years?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Germany have outclassed Argentina, and im glad i dont have to hear the commentator going on about messi every minute. Messi along with other top players like ronaldo, rooney and torres have failed to find their best. Its good to see a young team doing it as well, other teams need to take note of that.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Englands loss doesn't look so bad now, huh. :side:

And we should have had a 2nd goal, thus cutting the defecit to two goals, thus we're better than Messi and co. :hmm:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Why is everyone so fascinated with this Messi bloke? I thought Ronaldo was the "it" guy?


Watch him in a Barcalona shirt and you'll understand why my friend.

Schweinsteiger got to be one of the players of this World Cup, his running the show for Germany so far, he tracking back and breaking up Argentina attacks, and then his got the energy and pace to beat players still, this role his got in CM is just perfect for him and the team as well.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Brilliant from Germany, impressive.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

A miracle is needed for Argentina to get three goals in here in the time left and get extra time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

This is hilarious.

Maradona to have his job for about 15 more minutes?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

The Monster said:


> Schweinsteiger got to be one of the players of this World Cup, his running the show for Germany so far, he tracking back and breaking up Argentina attacks and then go the energy and pace to beat the players still, this role his got in CM is just perfect for him.


Agreed. His box to box game has been excellent this season for Bayern and continued into the World Cup. Definately a front runner for Player of the Tournament with Sneijder and Villa.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

A mircale is needed for three goals to be made on Arg's part. Or for Messi's first goal to be made in the cup.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

It's funny how this is like a 'young guns' tournament adn all the players with the most hype behind them didn't pull it off. 

Rooney, Kaka, Messi etc. all coming in with the world behind them but just wasn't their night.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

HarlemHeat said:


> As much as I hate to say it and hope that Spain knocks them out in the Semi's.
> 
> I am foreseeing Germany taking the cup.
> 
> by the way where is the cup in four years?


Its in Brazil.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Desecrated said:


> Agreed. His box to box game has been excellent this season for Bayern and continued into the World Cup. Definately a front runner for Player of the Tournament with Sneijder and Villa.


Thing about him i like so much is he always aware of what and who is around him, does the simple things well, always got his head up, knows his posistion and is always available for a pass/cross, until someone attempts to man mark him and close him down at every moment so he cant control the game i can't see past anyone beating Germany this World Cup.

4-0. Great Counter attack from the Germans.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

4-0 OWNED, BURIED and SERVED.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks nightmare. 

4-0. 

They are wipping the floor with them.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

HarlemHeat said:


> As much as I hate to say it and hope that Spain knocks them out in the Semi's.
> 
> I am foreseeing Germany taking the cup.
> 
> by the way where is the cup in four years?


Brazil



The Monster said:


> Watch him in a Barcalona shirt and you'll understand why my friend.
> 
> Schweinsteiger got to be one of the players of this World Cup, his running the show for Germany so far, he tracking back and breaking up Argentina attacks, and then his got the energy and pace to beat players still, this role his got in CM is just perfect for him and the team as well.


I'll do that


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

HarlemHeat said:


> It's funny how this is like a 'young guns' tournament adn all the players with the most hype behind them didn't pull it off.
> 
> Rooney, Kaka, Messi etc. all coming in with the world behind them but just wasn't their night.


In their defense, Kaka and Messi aren't forwards, or players that game focuses on scoring goals. They are playmakers, and they have made a few of the goals for their countries. Wayne Rooney was never given a sniff of the ball, and Cristiano Ronaldo, in his opinion, was played out of position and Portugal never played the game to get him involved as much as he should have.


Fucking hell, 4-0. Who the hell imagined Germany would be 4-0 up against Argentina. Love how Miroslav Klose is a tournament player, and nothing else.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Suddenly England don't look so bad...


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow Argentina got destroyed badly.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

How awesome would it be if Uruguay and Paraguay make the semi finals while Brazil and Argentina fly home?


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm brazilian but I was cheering for Argentina. Now I hope for Spain or Holland to beat the hell of Germany


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

praying for a Spain/Germany semi final. have zero interest if paraguay make it aside from their supporters tits.

4-0 was so good to see


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Germany looks scary !
IDK who could beat them


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If Paraguay beat Spain I don't think I will watch the semi. Paraguay are dull as hell from what I've seen.

Klose will probably beat Ronaldo's goals scored. He's got another game to do it.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

What a shitty fucking game. 

Piss poor performance by Argentina. Just a disappointing game all around.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Haha fuck off Maradona


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Holland/Germany final.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> If Paraguay beat Spain I don't think I will watch the semi. Paraguay are dull as hell from what I've seen.
> 
> Klose will probably beat Ronaldo's goals scored. He's got another game to do it.


Watch Germany go 50 vs Paraguay then



Cerbs said:


> What a shitty fucking game.
> 
> Piss poor performance by Argentina. Just a disappointing game all around.


Shitty?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Rockhead said:


> If Paraguay beat Spain I don't think I will watch the semi. Paraguay are dull as hell from what I've seen.
> 
> Klose will probably beat Ronaldo's goals scored. He's got another game to do it.


Actually, his got another 2 games either way.

A Semi Final is a given, then his either got a match in the final itself if Germany win in the Semi's or if there lose, they play in the 3rd vs 4th game to see who finish's third and fourth respectively. And i agree, i think Klose will beat the record as well.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah forgot about the 3rd place games as well 

All that trash talk earlier makes Maradona look silly now. I believe he called out Scweinsteiger (sp?) and Muller.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That was FUCKING AWESOME.

Miroslav Klose only needs one more goal to be top scorer. Two to beat Ronaldo's record. AND HE FINALLY DID THE SPIN

Seriously, very happy about the game and the beast they unleashed on Argentina.

Argentina went into overdrive in the middle of the match and then got completely exhausted by the end. If they were doing that, they needed to pile on the goals. Neuer is also becoming a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I wanna make love to someone. Now!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Neuer did have a good game. People will say he was never properly tested, however I think that was partly due to how easy he made keeping look. He dealt with everything thrown at him impeccably. Positioning himself well and catching everything. His distribution too is immense.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> What a shitty fucking game.
> 
> Piss poor performance by Argentina. Just a disappointing game all around.


What? The game was exciting and an open game.


Cant see anyone stopping the germans now, unless spain amazingly get their euro 2008 form back. Also, holland will need to step it up to beat the germans if they beat Uraguay.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> If Paraguay beat Spain I don't think I will watch the semi. Paraguay are dull as hell from what I've seen.
> 
> Klose will probably beat Ronaldo's goals scored. He's got another game to do it.


Wait whats the record adn what does Klose have?

I just hope for history sake that Ronaldo's record is kept.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Gerd Muller: 14

Miroslav Klose: 14

Ronaldo: 15

It's going down.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Gerd Muller: 14
> 
> Miroslav Klose: 14
> 
> ...


Muller if I am not mistaken got a yellow card in the 30-45 minute area and isn't playing in the semi's. 

So Klose will likely do it. 

Is this record overal in their careers for World Cups or is this for this Cup?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Different Muller. Gerd Muller played in the 1970s.

Since I absolutely adored Ronaldo (Brazilian one) in his prime, I am hoping Klose doesn't break it, but I can see him scoring one more.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Desecrated said:


> Different Muller. Gerd Muller played in the 1970s.
> 
> Since I absolutely adored Ronaldo (Brazilian one) in his prime, I am hoping Klose doesn't break it, but I can see him scoring one more.


My mistake, wrong Muller. 

Ronaldo is a legend, he is like Ric Flair's 16 World Titles. 

No one should beat it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GERMANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

HarlemHeat said:


> Muller if I am not mistaken got a yellow card in the 30-45 minute area and isn't playing in the semi's.
> 
> So Klose will likely do it.
> 
> Is this record overal in their careers for World Cups or is this for this Cup?


Gerd Muller is 64 years old and scored 14 World Cup goals in his day, Thomas Muller who currently plays for Germany is 20 and has only got 3 or 4. If Klose scores one 1 more he draws level with Ronaldo, 2 more and he's the record scorer in World Cup.

It is for their entire career of goals in the World Cup.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the information. 

I still think that Ronaldo's score shouldn't be touched, it is sacred like Flair's 16 world titles.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Ronaldo could have always scored more...


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

HarlemHeat said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I still think that Ronaldo's score shouldn't be touched, it is sacred like Flair's 16 world titles.


It's possible for HHH to beat the 16x, so why shouldn't Klose?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

HarlemHeat said:


> My mistake, wrong Muller.
> 
> Ronaldo is a legend, he is like Ric Flair's 16 World Titles.
> 
> No one should beat it.


Records are there to be made and broken imo, as much a Ronaldo in his prime was a great player and arguably one of the best to ever grace a football pitch, if Klose beats the record then that’s one heck of an achievement and something to be proud of. When Klose playing for Germany his always performs well and seems to always score, credit to him if he does indeed match and beat the record which I think he will do actually.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Great game! I shot up the Predictor leader boards thanks to the Germans .


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

lic05 said:


> I hope they get raped aganist Germany.


FUCK AND YES.

BTW the fucking octopus that "predicts" the scores was right again :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

HarlemHeat said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I still think that Ronaldo's score shouldn't be touched, it is sacred like Flair's 16 world titles.


lol no it isnt, perhaps if its was someone like pele but not the fat ronaldo


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

HarlemHeat said:


> My mistake, wrong Muller.
> 
> Ronaldo is a legend, he is like Ric Flair's 16 World Titles.
> 
> No one should beat it.


Are you suggesting that its impossible for people to beat it, or that people shouldn't beat it out of respect for a legend?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ronaldo's record is hardly sacred. It's not like it has been around for such a long time that it's looked upon as such an unbreakable record, nor is Ronaldo looked upon as one of the best of all-time on the level of guys such as Pele or Maradona. I would be happy to see Klose top the record.

The game itself tonight was fairly entertaining, even if Argentina were atrocious. Schweinsteiger was absolutely brilliant through the midfield, while Messi probably had his worst game of the World Cup. Those two performances pretty much summed up how their respective teams played.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Enigma said:


> Are you suggesting that its impossible for people to beat it, or that people shouldn't beat it out of respect for a legend?


In a sport like Wrestling where it is scripted people can say ok, HHH stop at 15. 

but in Soccer you can't. I wasn't suggestion that I was just well... I don't know. 

I personally was a huge fan of Ronaldo and really wanted him to go down in history and keep his record in tact. 

Also just went over the HoF of Soccer, I really think that Maradona will be inducted soon. (_by looking on wiki was surprised he hasn't been already_)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

HarlemHeat said:


> In a sport like Wrestling where it is scripted people can say ok, HHH stop at 15.
> 
> but in Soccer you can't. I wasn't suggestion that I was just well... I don't know.
> 
> ...


what football hall of fame?

ronaldo IMO is nowhere near the legendary status of players such as Pele and Maradona. Pele had a much better scoring record for brazil but he didnt play as many games in world cups compared to ronaldo


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

united_07 said:


> *what football hall of fame?*
> 
> ronaldo IMO is nowhere near the legendary status of players such as Pele and Maradona. Pele had a much better scoring record for brazil but he didnt play as many games in world cups compared to ronaldo


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soccer_Hall_of_Fame

_Edit_

my mistake, wasn't paying attention while reading it. It's American hof. 

I take back what I said, nevermind.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

HarlemHeat said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soccer_Hall_of_Fame


lol surely that thing is a joke, cmon no maradona, no george best, no di Stéfano, no cryuff. Then they have tons of USA players, one who has played 4 matches for USA and played a few matches for people like notts forrest


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

united_07 said:


> what football hall of fame?
> 
> ronaldo IMO is nowhere near the legendary status of players such as Pele and Maradona. Pele had a much better scoring record for brazil but he didnt play as many games in world cups compared to ronaldo


Ronaldo's career is also far too short to really compare to players like Pele, van Basten, Maradona etc in terms of goal and performance. But he has one of the greatest goals per game ratios ever during his prime. Before 2004, I believe he was a 0.90. However, fitness and injuries plagued his career. Its unfortunate.

But yeah, records are mean't to be broken, and it would be a great moment to see Klose break it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Ronaldo's career is also far too short to really compare to players like Pele, van Basten, Maradona etc in terms of goal and performance. But he has one of the greatest goals per game ratios ever during his prime. Before 2004, I believe he was a 0.90. However, fitness and injuries plagued his career. Its unfortunate.
> 
> But yeah, records are mean't to be broken, and it would be a great moment to see Klose break it.


For Brazil Pele got 77 goals in 92 appearances while Ronaldo got 62 in 97. So pele had one every 1.19 and Ronaldo every 1,56. Ronaldo was hit and miss, he wasnt consistant. but I always remember the hattrick he scored against united in the Champions League and even the united fans applauded him off. If he played consistently he perhaps would have been able to be considered as one of the best ever.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

united_07 said:


> For Brazil Pele got 77 goals in 92 appearances while Ronaldo got 62 in 97. So pele had one every 1.19 and Ronaldo every 1,56. Ronaldo was hit and miss, he wasnt consistant. but *I always remember the hattrick he scored against united in the Champions League and even the united fans applauded him off.* If he played consistently he perhaps would have been able to be considered as one of the best ever.


He was brilliant in that game.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, I remember that match. Real Madrid were down 4-2 in the QF in 2003 on agg, Ronaldo came on and scored a hat-trick? Something along those lines. Can also remember Beckham scoring a free-kick in that match against Madrid. Agreed on the part that he never had consistancy in his game though, another one of historys 'what ifs'.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Yeah, I remember that match. Real Madrid were down 4-2 in the QF in 2003 on agg, Ronaldo came on and scored a hat-trick? Something along those lines. Can also remember Beckham scoring a free-kick in that match against Madrid. Agreed on the part that he never had consistancy in his game though, another one of historys 'what ifs'.


nah united were 3-1 down in the first leg, then ronaldo got a hattrick and was subbed, but then united had a late comeback and won the match 4-3 but lost 6-5 on aggregate. Yeah beckham scored twice one was a freekick, it was his last season at united.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The five sad smileys for five bad World Cups for Argentina. It's been so long and so bad. Five WCs--been behind Argentina since 1994 when Batistuta was the man for them, and now with Messi, it's still the same. They just can't seem to beat European teams in big-match environments whether it's Italy, Holland, England, and for the past two Cups, Germany.

I'm asbolutely gutted that they lost. I wanted them to reach the Semis at least because it's been so long, but not to be.

Argentina were atrocious today. Messi should stop playing for Argentina. He's God for Barca but this isn't Barca we are talking about. Tevez was good today and the ONLY one who played well out of the 11 for Argentina today. Argetina deserved the four-nil hammering. Honestly. They were pathetic, and it's not like Germany played amazing or something like that. Argentina just played horribly bad and Germany played some good football with high confidence.

Sure, the second goal was offside and Higuine's run in the second half wasn't offside, but it hardly matter because Argentina were 11th best today; tenth to first being the Germans.

Fuck. After five WCs, it's still the same. 

By the way, I don't want Maradona to resign as the Head Coach. It's not like Argentina were playing incredibly well before he arrived, and slipped once he took over. They were choking then and are choking now, so I'd want him to stay for 2014. Not picking Requelme was the biggest blunder, and he retired simply due to that. Maradona failed by not picking ARGENTINA'S BEST PLAYER, Juan Ramon Requelme.

I'm anticipating Spain/Germany for the Semi Finals. I do not want Paraguay upsetting Spain, otherwise--it would lead to a boring Germany/Paraguay match. I want a cracker in Spain vs. Germany, with Spain kicking Germany out. ANYBODY to win the World Cup 2010 but not Germany!

Individually, I will be supporting Uruguay now but it's only up until the Semi Finals because I fully expect Netherlands to make it to the Final--for the first time since 1978, and win!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Chilavert (Paraguayian goalkeeper) scoring more than Heskey at International level getting mentioned in the pre-game warm-up was pretty awesome.

However, I see Spain progressing to their first World Cup final here. While some suprising resuls have occured, an upset here against Spain just won't happen, no matter how hard Paraguay will try.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

*England fans on Another Forum:*
_'The fact that Argentina were beaten 4-0 compared to our 4-1 beating shows that we are better than Argentina. Messi failed at this World Cup. Even Rooney was better.'_

:lmao

Poor Argentina though. I was actually expecting them to win the World Cup this year but Germany demolished them today. Such a good performance and I can see Germany going all the way now unless Spain/Paraguay stops them.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Razor King said:


> The five sad smileys for five bad World Cups for Argentina. It's been so long and so bad. Five WCs--been behind Argentina since 1994 when Batistuta was the man for them, and now with Messi, it's still the same. They just can't seem to beat European teams in big-match environments whether it's Italy, Holland, England, and for the past two Cups, Germany.
> 
> I'm asbolutely gutted that they lost. I wanted them to reach the Semis at least because it's been so long, but not to be.
> 
> ...


Try being English.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Rooney had a better World Cup than Messi? Lol?

I don't think Messi's had a bad world cup, he was great in the group stages, sure he didn't score but he played very well.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Spain/Paraguay has been a snooze so far..


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> Spain/Paraguay has been a snooze so far..


Spain in the first half of most games, are a dull side, passing around and controlling.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Replace Niño with Llorente once again, plz.

Paraguay def wants to go to extra-time.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Darn it! Go Paraguay!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Torres is shit, yet he keeps starting. Del Bosque really needs to get him off at halftime. Try anyone else in place, or move Iniesta forward. Do something!

Paraguay have defended frustratingly well, but if anyone should be up right now its them.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope Paraguay keep up in the 2nd half, but unfortunately, the Spanish will find a way to control, and score. But, they will struggle to score if they keep Torres on in current form.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Torres has created more chances than Villa, atleast.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Lmao @ an interview on CBC Canada. They interviewed a Paraguay fan and asked him why he's with Paraguay and he's like "I was neutral until about 3pm yesterday when a friend introduced me to this very hot Paraguay woman. She's the *two* reasons I'm a Paraguay fan" or something like that in reference to Larissa.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I will be pretty shocked if Germany loses this tournament. They literally dissected Argentina with deadly precision. 

As much as I want Spain to win this, they are not playing all that great.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> *Muller if I am not mistaken got a yellow card in the 30-45 minute area and isn't playing in the semi's.*
> 
> *So Klose will likely do it.
> *
> *Is this record overal in their careers for World Cups or is this for this Cup?*


OMG LOL

Muller is a legend, man. How could you even make such a mistake? Your new to football im guessing.


Why the fuck is Torres still playing?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I hope Torres keeps playing, if they sub him Spain will win this. :side:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Rock Bottom said:


> Torres has created more chances than Villa, atleast.


Has Spain even had any chances?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FFS...it`s frustrating to watch how Spain are playing.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

HERE COMES CESC!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Woop Woop.

Messy situation though.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

PENALTY!!!!!! YES!!!


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Penalty for Paraguay!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

PENALTY!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Was he trying to pull the guys arm off or something?? Stupid!

Right now I dont want any of these two teams threw, damn they are boring.


LOL nice save!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

wow a save. *_*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SAAAAVVVEEE


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Casillas saves it!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow Spain got off lucky.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Another penalty? What a joke lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

crazy a pen for Spain now!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

lol technically they should of had paraguay take the penalty again as the spain players were in the box before he even touched the ball.

lol now spain manage to score their penalty edit: lol they need to take it again


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Its like every match I somehow hate Spain more and more...


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

This referee is amazing, LOL.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Spain are dull, can't pass at all in this tournament.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ha ha ha two penaltys saved in 2 minutes


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

What the hell is this???


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

WOWWWWWW. This game is awesome.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

TAKE THAT SPAIN!!! WHAHA!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

LMAO great entertainment.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome last 5 minutes. Drama ftw.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Funny how Niño is out of the field and the game gets better.


----------



## Nameless (Sep 30, 2006)

Wow this is crazy


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

that was a crazy goal


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Finally Spain scores, Villa!!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This Spain team will be torn apart by Germany.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

Damn I was really hoping for a crazy Uruguay Vs Paraguay final. Well hopefully Spain get destroyed by Germany, which judging by their form, is going to happen.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

HUGE save by Casillas.

Edit: followed by a good save by Villar.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Gutted for Paraguay, they could and probably should have beaten this dire Spain side.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I guess Larissa won't run around naked anymore. 

It doesn't take a scientist to realize that whenever Torres comes off, the team plays a lot better. Happened in the past two games. Iniesta was brilliant in that second half, and of course Villa there to finish. I was fuming for calling back the penalty, but all is well now. Casillas made some excellent saves in that second half. I feel a bit of confidence for Germany, but should be great anyways.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Great second half. Quarter finals all delivered really, were probably more entertaining than all the group stages combined. That five minute section with all the penalties, saves and callback was epic. Great play by Iniesta to set up Pedro and then Villa. Spain need to restructure a bit, I agree that Torres coming off seems to make them play better.

Germany are in hot form, but will be a tight one you would think. Terrible few days for South America :lmao


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ummmmm, I HOPE Spain get CRUSHED by Germany now. Jesus, what was that! They are playing dull, boring, uncreative, and very conservative football. It just gets worse in every match. And, good luck to Villa for diving there, and the second goal o'luck!

If they play this way, the Germans are eating them alive at the Semis.

I respected Villa before this but after that dive o'doom, uh-uh.

Paraguay played very well today. That goal by Valdez was legitimate. He was by no means in an offside position. The penalty by the #7 dude should have been retaken; the Spaniards were reaching for the post before he even took the shot. 




Nightmare_SE said:


> Its like every match I somehow hate Spain more and more...


Hi5. They are just a big team of everything I don't like in football.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Razor King said:


> Paraguay played very well today. That goal by Valdez was legitimate. *He was by no means in an offside position*. The penalty by the #7 dude should have been retaken; the Spaniards were reaching for the post before he even took the shot.


he wasnt the one given for offside it was the one infront of him who jumped for the ball and interfered with play


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> I guess Larissa won't run around naked anymore.
> 
> It doesn't take a scientist to realize that whenever Torres comes off, the team plays a lot better. Happened in the past two games. Iniesta was brilliant in that second half, and of course Villa there to finish. I was fuming for calling back the penalty, but all is well now. Casillas made some excellent saves in that second half. I feel a bit of confidence for Germany, but should be great anyways.


As a Spain fan I am horrified of seeing them play the Germans. By comparison of how Germany played to how Spain played today, Germany was multiple times better in every single category. 

_The German Machine is unstoppable. _


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Germany aren't unstoppable. Nothing is unstoppable, and Spain are perfect to beat them. Spain wont open up for Germany the same way that England and Argentina did.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If they play anything like they did today the Germans would destroy them.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It was great to see Mardona got crushed by the germans, 4-0 that was great game Germany but the sad thing was Klose scoring his 14th goal in the world cup, he is so close to break Ronaldo's record  But then Klose deserves it he is such great player.

Ca't tell you how much i hate Spain, Paruguay did the same mistake Ghana did last night, theye didn't take the full advanatge when they got the opportunity.... why Kardosa ?! anyway hope they got crushed by the germans.*




HarlemHeat said:


> Ronaldo is a legend, he is like Ric Flair's 16 World Titles.


*So true.*



united_07 said:


> ronaldo IMO is nowhere near the legendary status of players such as Pele and Maradona. Pele had a much better scoring record for brazil but he didnt play as many games in world cups compared to ronaldo


*What the fuck are you talking about ? 

Ronaldo is one of the greatest player of all time, 3 times best player in the world! he is the greatest striker of all time if you like it or not.*


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Pele > Ronaldo


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> he is the greatest striker of all time if you like it or not.


Gerd Muller scored more goals than games for Germany. Ronaldo is not in his league...

As for Spain vs Paraguay - as soon as Fabregas came on Spain sprung to life and played well - and for those arguing about the offside it doesn't matter anyway because Spain should have had a penalty when Fabregas was blatantly tripped up by the keeper...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Medo said:


> *What the fuck are you talking about ?
> 
> Ronaldo is one of the greatest player of all time, 3 times best player in the world! he is the greatest striker of all time if you like it or not.*


lol how long have you been watching football? Watch some footage of Pele, Maradona, Cryuff or George Best playing, they are all better players. Ronaldo may be in the top 30 but he is not at the same quality than the ones i mentioned. Pele is without doubt the best striker ever.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Gerd Muller is the best striker ever.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Muller was a better player than Pele... 10 goals in a single world cup tournament... forget about it.. 3 eurpean titles with Bayern Munich, world cup winners medal, incredible scoring record.... if he wasn't German everyone would be calling him the greatest striker ever... German players are always underrated though...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Well i find Ronaldo the best striker ever but then i have to respect your opinions, was just little overreacting lol.*


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

You could make a very strong case for Ronaldo being the best striker of his generation but when it comes to the best of all time I think it's a different tale... it's all opinions though..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

crap Germany dominated Argentina, Germany now my pick to win this.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm sorry, but Gerd Müller is simply the best striker ever. Look at his records. Even Ronaldo could only dream of that.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Ronaldo is not the best striker ever even, let alone player. He's not even worthy to clean the boots of Pele, maradona, George best, zidane, muller, cryuff etc.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ok! *


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I'd say Ronaldo was one of the best of his generation, and _possibly_ in the top 5 Brazilian players (behind the likes of Zico, Pele and Garrincha off the top of my head.), obviously injuries were big drawback for him however.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Ronaldo was good, it's not like you're an idiot if you put him as one of your top strikers, it's a weak opinion but it's not too outlandish. He was a very good player.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hard to look past Ronaldo as the greatest striker of the generation.

La Liga Top Scorer: 1996-97,2003–2004
European Golden Boot: 1996-97
UEFA Most Valuable Player: 1997-98
FIFA World Cup Golden Ball: 1998
FIFA World Player of the Year: 1996, 1997, 2002
# Ballon D'or: 1997, 2002 (European Player of the Year)
FIFA 100
FIFA World Cup Final Most Valuable Player: 2002
FIFA World Cup All-Time Scoring Leader

List goes on. No one for the past 20-30 years has done as much as that as a striker. However, isn't the greatest of all time.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ronaldo was one of my favorite players, shame to go out of FIFA world cup losing to France.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Comparing players of different generations is pretty much impossible. I mean just b/c Muller scored more goals than Pele doesn't make him a better player (you have to factor in who they played with, who they played against, things like that).


Also German players underrrated? By whom, because I definitely don't find that at all.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Pele played with similar if not better quality players in his international career. 

Puskas probably should get a mention too, he would probably be talked about more if Hungary had won the world cup in 54.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Lostfap said:


> Comparing players of different generations is pretty much impossible. I mean just b/c Muller scored more goals than Pele doesn't make him a better player (you have to factor in who they played with, who they played against, things like that).
> 
> 
> Also German players underrrated? By whom, because I definitely don't find that at all.


I sort of think they can be, particularly from an English point of view, as the Bundesliga generally isn't considered as glamorous as La Liga or Serie A. Often there will be one German of a generation who gets overrated because of their 'character'. Figures like Klinsmann, Matthaus, Effenburg, Kahn ect. And Ballack too before he actually came to England and people realised how over hyped he was. Other Germans who aren't noticed so much are subsequently underrated. Guys now like Mertesacker, who's constantly been referred to as a weak link due to his like of pace,while how good he is in every other aspect of defending isn't considered. And in the past, guys like Frings (he still plays but is retired from international football), Sammer, Schneijder aren't so widely considered despite being great footballers in their own right.

Also, when you here things like Klose is great at World Cups, but rubbish in all other competitions, it really does make you wonder. He is a typically unfashionable striker, in that he's not a bag of tricks, nor is he a typical strong targetman. But to dismiss him as a poacher too is selling him short. He's an incredibly clever and incisive striker with a good touch and an eye for goal. In his day he had some pace about him too. He's the best German striker for quite some time, and I'd argue that he's better than any striker England have had since Shearer.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> Also German players underrrated? By whom, because I definitely don't find that at all.


Um by pretty much everyone - listen to this inane bit of commentary as Germany hit their first goal past England:

"Well before this tournament started we would probably have only wanted to swap one or two players with the Germans..."

Um bullshit detector just went through the roof on that one - for me its the other way round - if I was manager of Germany I would only want to swap for one or two English players. Give me Podolski, Shweinstiger (fuck the spelling), and Ozil any day over stupidly overrated players such as Joe Cole, Gerrard and Lennon. 

Also how many times has Ballack even been in contention for world player of the year? Despite the fact that in 2002 he took a pretty ordinary Levekursen side to the champions league final and in the same year dragged a very average Germany team to the world cup final... same thing happened in Euro 2008 and he still got no credit..


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

The Germans are underrated through our overrating of South American teams.

The reaction to Brazil and Argentina losing was as if North Korea had won the world cup. 

The way the so called experts on tv were talking about a final between Brazil and Argentina and then Netherlands and Argentina after they won was stupid.

They just think Messi will lead them to victory as though he is the second coming of Maradona and that he will play like he does for Barca. I was so happy when Argentina and Brazil went out.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Argentina should drop Messi for the WC next time.

And they desperately need a striker, the caliber of Batistuta to fill in. Ever since Batigoal retired, Argentina haven't found his replacement. Crespo was okay. He wasn't great but I'd say he was better than what Higuine has done for Argentina, thus far. Milito couldn't deliver in this WC, and Aguero is more of a CF than an all-out striker.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Its not a case of dropping your worst 'best' player because, like England, nobody performed.

Teams need to stop being built around star players because they collapse when they don't perform. Argentina, England, Brazil - all teams with 'star' players 'destined' for glory. Then look at Germany, Spain, Holland, Uruguay - they've all got great players but they seem to be able to perform as a team, particularly Germany. There is no big ego, there is just a team. Ozil's awareness of either Klose or Muller (I can't remember which) with that beautiful chipped cross was something you'd see in club football after weeks of training.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Klose.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

*This world cup is already determined by the numbers....*

1. Brazil won the World Cup in 1994; before that they also won in 1970.Adding1970 + 1994= 3964
2. Argentina won its last World Cup in 1986; before that they also won in 1978. Adding 1978 + 1986= 3964
3. Germany won its last World Cup in 1990; before that they also won in 1974. Adding 1974 + 1990= 3964
4. Brazil also won the World Cup in 2002; before that they also won in 1962. Adding 1962+ 2002= 3964
5. Therefore if you want to know what nation is going to win the World Cup in 2010, you only have to subtract 2010 from the magic number that we have determined: 3964.3964 minus 2010 = 1954... In 1954 the World Cup was won by Germany!!!

*Probably not scientific... but pretty interesting....*$

LOL


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Teams need to stop being built around star players because they collapse when they don't perform.


I agree 100%.. you can tell certain players like Ronaldo, Messi & others are going out of their way to try and score the goals themselves for their personal highlight reel, where as teams that cooperate and don't get an ego over who actually kicks the ball into the net seem to be more successful.

Having a 'star' player can be a disadvantage too, because the opposing team knows that player is going to singlehandedly make many of the goal attempts, so they have to do is put more defense on him and shut him down, and then they've shut the whole team's offense down. A team like Germany though, the goals are going to come from several different people and they almost always pass before scoring so it's unpredictable, facing them you have to defend everyone equally and that leaves holes in your defense.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *This world cup is already determined by the numbers....*
> 
> 1. Brazil won the World Cup in 1994; before that they also won in 1970.Adding1970 + 1994= 3964
> 2. Argentina won its last World Cup in 1986; before that they also won in 1978. Adding 1978 + 1986= 3964
> ...


That's pretty impressive. Damn.


Hoping Spain play a better tactical game this time. Does anyone else think they should just switch to a 4-3-3 as their team is pretty much Barcelona anyway? Something about the 4-1-3-2 just doesn't seem to be clicking. My only concern would be that the Germans ate up the 4-3-3 of the Argentinians. Then again, Spain are nowhere near that bad in defence.

Anyone rate Uruguay a decent chance against the Netherlands? Losing the in-form Suarez will most certainly hurt, but Forlan is in excellent form, and other than certain stages of their QF, looked pretty good up back. I know the Dutch haven't lost yet, but I still haven't been that impressed with their go-forward. Robben will be a handful though, and if Uruguay handle him like Brazil did there will be trouble.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Without Fucile, Suarez, maybe Godin and Lugano + 120 minutes in legs = Hard.  But I hope a genius game from Forlan and surely Abreu in front 

GO CELESTE!!!!!


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Forlan will drag them to victory.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

.BD said:


> That's pretty impressive. Damn.
> 
> 
> Hoping Spain play a better tactical game this time. Does anyone else think they should just switch to a 4-3-3 as their team is pretty much Barcelona anyway? Something about the 4-1-3-2 just doesn't seem to be clicking. My only concern would be that the Germans ate up the 4-3-3 of the Argentinians. Then again, Spain are nowhere near that bad in defence.
> ...


Who would you put up front? I would honestly leave Torres in the bench. Start Pedro up front with Villa. That way you would probably have to start midfielder in the front as well. I'm not sure how Fabregas can play in a striker role. I know Iniesta is great in that role. He played a few times up front in Barca and looked lethal as hell. But then again him and Xavi are kind of "required" in the middle. I guess if you went with the 4-3-3 it could look like this.

D
Sergio Ramos
Joan Capdevila
Gerard Pique
Carles Puyol

M
Xavi
Sergio Busquets
Xabi Alonso

F
David Villa
Pedro
Andres Iniesta

Not too sure how strong it is. Putting Pedro in for his pace, and he does finish well. If you do 4-3-3 I think the midfield looks weak. Busquets is defensive, so it doesn't look all that great having Alonso and Xavi alone as your attacking playmakers. On second thought, playing Iniesta up front doesn't look too good. I prefer their current format I guess.

I think they can go with a team that they had, take Torres out and replace with Pedro and or make some arrangements with Fabregas in.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I actually put down a little money that both Germany and Uruguay would advance. I chose Uruguay just because of the odds. Its 18 times the money if they both go threw.
I still feel Holland has a way better chance but the odds on them aint worth betting on.

And put down a amount on Germany. They have really good odds. 
But that one is a open game. Sure just looking at the World Cup, Germany is the CLEAR favorite. But who knows when Spain will actually wake up. They have made it to the Semifinal, so they arent bad at all. It will be a close one.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd play a 4-5-1.

Keeper & Defence as usual.

Iniesta Alonso Busquetes Xavi Navas.

Or take Navas out and put Fabregas in just behind Villa.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SUarez and Forlan know each other so well, I want Uruguay to win.


----------



## LaurinaitisOSU (Jun 19, 2008)

This is the first time I've ever really watched games and I'm finding it much more enjoyable then I ever thought. The only thing I'm confused of is the offsides rule. I imagine it to stop "cherry picking" by players but what is exactly the rule I've been waiting all World Cup for somebody to explain it.


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

LaurinaitisOSU said:


> This is the first time I've ever really watched games and I'm finding it much more enjoyable then I ever thought. The only thing I'm confused of is the offsides rule. I imagine it to stop "cherry picking" by players but what is exactly the rule I've been waiting all World Cup for somebody to explain it.


A player is in an offside position if he is in his opponents' half of the field (pitch) and is closer to his opponents' goal line than both the ball and all but zero or one of his opponents.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offside_(association_football)


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

And, also



> The law states that, if a player is in an offside position when the ball is touched or played by a team mate, he may not become actively involved in the play. It is not an offense to merely be in an offside position.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I just watched an old show (it was made around 2009) called "How to Win The FIFA World Cup" where they made a shit ton of scientific research and they got to the conclusion that the most qualified teams to win it were Brasil and France.

:lmao

Semis are gonna be epic but it's either Germany or Netherlands (but I'm also pulling for Uruguay becasue of the continent) the one who's taking it home.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

KnightMace said:


> SUarez and Forlan know each other so well, *I want Uruguay to win*.


*Same here*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Why on earth would anyone want Uruguay to win?

Netherlands/Germany final plz


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Purely because they've been brilliant, I want Germany to win.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Well, the Australian rule states you have to beat Australia to win the WC. West Germany did it in '74, Italy did it in '06 and now Germany will do it in '10 :side:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> *Why on earth would anyone want Uruguay to win?*
> 
> Netherlands/Germany final plz


Why not? 

Because they eliminated two African teams, should they be "hated" ?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Medo said:


> *Same here*




Suarez and Diego have become two of my favorite players would what Uruguay do without them


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Why not?
> 
> Because they eliminated two African teams, should they be "hated" ?


no, because of the way they acted during WC qualifying a few years back every Australian should hate them


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Im after a Netherlands/Spain final with Netherlands coming out on top 3-2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Uruguay Germany final for me


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Holland/Germany final for me, with Holland winning. Put $50 on them at the beginning with 15/1 odds, but wanted an Argentina win.

I don't mind Uruguay, but they aren't going to beat Holland with Suarez suspended, Lugano injured and 1-2 key players suspended. Also, Robben will take apart the Uruguay defense. 2-0 finish imo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dam didn't know that Suarez is out.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

KnightMace said:


> Dam didn't know that Suarez is out.


how can you not know? its not like he got red carded and caused a big uproar... oh wait


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I didn't wtach the match


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Will Godin be back for the Semi-Final? He's the strongest defender in the team and the lack of Lugano will most definitely hurt. Forlan is in great form but he's not as good at close proximity as Suarez was, but I suppose Abreu could step-up (although I don't see it happening). The Dutch on the other hand will most likely play better than ever. If Suarez can come back in the finals, I will have an Uruguay win but otherwise, Netherlands will be the better option.

As for Spain vs. Germany, I'm hoping the Germans run all over the Spaniards. Losing Muller isn't awesome but they've got good enough replacements on the bench. Trochowski could maybe start, or put in Marin or Mario Gomez, depending on whether they go with speedy or sturdy attack (although Gomez is severely lacking in form; I blame the lack of games). After the game against Argentina, I'm very confident in the German defense. The defenders and Neuer trust each other, so that's a bonus and Casillas seems to have some bad blood towards the Jabulani ball, so his mindset has been quite strange.

Also, one or two more goals for Klose pl0x.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spain vs Germany will be very even, Spain can't let Germans run away with it like they did against Argentina.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> no, because of the way they acted during WC qualifying a few years back every Australian should hate them


Was that the booing during our national anthem?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Italy was probably the biggest disappointment


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I still can't believe the Sydney siders booed the Uruguay national anthem in the 2005 play-off. That was absolutely pathetic and shameful. It seems the bullshit about Uruguay disrespecting us spread by our sensationalist media was completely eaten up. I wasn't overly fond of that Uruguay side, the same generation which beat us in the 2002 play-off, but to actually boo the national team was shocking.

As for this Uruguayan team, I'm pretty much indifferent to them. I like some players, particularly Diego, but some others I don't like too much, and I am bearing a slight grudge due to the handball incident. I couldn't care less whether they knocked out two African teams or not. Sure, it would have been nice to see South Africa go through, but I actually don't like Ghana at all, although I do feel sorry for them due to the manner in which they were eliminated.

As for the semi final, I'll be cheering on the Dutch, but that's because I really like the team, nothing against Uruguay.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm hoping for Spain to win the whole thing, but there are no teams I detest left. Germany deserve to win after the quality football they have played all tournament and are probably me second most preferred option and I have nothing against either the Netherlands nor Uruguay.



> Who would you put up front? I would honestly leave Torres in the bench. Start Pedro up front with Villa. That way you would probably have to start midfielder in the front as well. I'm not sure how Fabregas can play in a striker role. I know Iniesta is great in that role. He played a few times up front in Barca and looked lethal as hell. But then again him and Xavi are kind of "required" in the middle. I guess if you went with the 4-3-3 it could look like this.
> 
> D
> Sergio Ramos
> ...


Casillas
Ramos/Pique/Puyol/Capdevilla
Busquets
Xavi/Iniesta
Pedro/Torres/Villa

Is how I would line up. If Torres isn't performing by half time, sub him off again. Xabi Alonso isn't needed with Xavi and Iniesta, + Busquets has done well as a holding MF so far. They could just play their 4/1/3/2 again, and if they did I would definitely drop Torres. Would want Fabregas in there somewhere in this case, as they looked a lot better with him on.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

As soon as Fabregas came on in the last match Spain started playing awesome and actually looked threatening in attack... they should definitely drop Torres and start with Fabregras an an extra attacking midfielder...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

KnightMace said:


> Italy was probably the biggest disappointment


*I think that France are bigger disappointment that Italy.

But then both of them sucks anyway *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^^^ Italy had a far easier group than France.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

France wasn't expected to do much.

As for Italy, they weren't a bad team at all. It was just their 'slow start' didn't take off until the second half of their last game, where I thought they were comfortably outplaying Slovakia. Quagiarella's non-offside goal being disallowed was what led to 'em losing. But then again, Slovakia took the Dutch to 2-1, so 3-2 isn't too bad.

I wouldn't call them disappointing. It's more a case of being unfortunate.

^ Nah. Paraguay, Slovakia and New Zealand aren't any easier than Uruguay, South Africa and Mexico.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Italy's first goal was offside iirc (balancing out their disallowed one), but even so, drawing with New Zealand (and it wasn't even as if they came close to scoring a lot) and letting in three goals against a Slovenian team that only scored one goal in its previous two matches against lower ranked teams is a pretty terrible effort.

I would agree with Italy being the most disappointing - especially being defending champions. They did have an easier group as well, although not by all that much.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Prediction for Holland/Uruguay

2-1

The only way I see Uruguay winning is if Forlan has the game of his career.

Germany/Spain
3-1

Marin will probably replace Muller, Klose will break Ronaldo's record.

Spain better not start Niño, put Fabregas and Pedrito.

And Italy is the biggest flop of the WC, France was expected to suck.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Uruguay vs. Germany final plz.

It would be amazing if Germany beats Spain by four goals. :lmao

England, Argentina (), and Spain!

But knowing Spain and their mastermind coach, it's going to be ultra-tight. Uruguay/Netherlands will also be a lot closer than expected. People shouldn't write-off Uruguay right now because you never know--Diego Forlan!

What are your predictions for the Golden Boot? Klose or Villa?

And for Golden Ball? Villa or Forlan? Or anybody else?


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Boot: Villa

Ball: Klose


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Boot: Villa. Hopefully! Maybe Klose or Sneijder though.

Ball: Depends, if Germany get to final then Schweinsteiger, if Uruguay do then Forlan, if Spain do then Villa. 

I think Uruguay will win against Holland 'cause Forlan can make a team win if he wants, he does it for Atletico all the time, like 10 men and 1 goal down he just shoots from 30 yards V Espanyol a couple of seaons ago, I love him. 

Spain/Germany is too close and I don't wanna predict it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Medo said:


> *I think that France are bigger disappointment that Italy.
> 
> But then both of them sucks anyway *


Iraly's group was way easier, I mean drawing with New Zealand and had to cheat to get a penalty?


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted but i found it quite funny lol
http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1937683

Dissapointed spain and germany are meeting in the semis, it would have made for a really good final to watch.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

KnightMace said:


> Iraly's group was way easier, I mean drawing with New Zealand and had to cheat to get a penalty?


I do believe there was controversy surrounding New Zealand's goal also. I can't remember whether it was offside or not, regardless Italy were the better team in the match, their shitty attackers like Gilardino just couldn't find the back of the net.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I do believe there was controversy surrounding New Zealand's goal also. I can't remember whether it was offside or not, regardless Italy were the better team in the match, their shitty attackers like Gilardino just couldn't find the back of the net.


New Zealand was all the defense throughout the whole match, was a very frustrating match.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I would guess I should maybe to this at the end of the World Cup but since some pundits on SSN are doing it, I thought just say my squad of the World Cup, based on who impressed me, whose done well and quality given and balance given to the team.

Neuer(Ger)

C: Lahm(Ger) Lugano(Uru)/Pique(Spain) Coentrão(Portugal)

Boateng(Ghana)/Schweinsteiger(Ger)

Muller(Ger) Ozil(Ger) Sanchez(Chile)

Villa(Spain)​
Subs: Cesar(Brazil), Alcaraz(Par), Maicon(Brazil), Wesley Sneijder(Dutch), Honda(Japan), Robinho(Brazil) & Forlan (Uruguay)

Shape: 4-2-3-1 with Lahm as caption and Lugano as Vice Caption, Lahm and Coentrão would add the width, Lugano and Pique would be a solid pairing, Lugano would be the steel of the two and Pique could play out from the back, Boateng from Ghana would do the defensive work, while Schweinsteiger can control the pace and tempo of the game, Ozil can be the playmaker and set up attacks and find pockets of space to play in, Muller would in come in field to help set up attacks as well as Sanchez, all 3 of Ozil, Muller and Sanchez would be given license to roam around and switch places, and Villa would be the lone man up top who can finish the attacks off with his goal scoring abilities.

It’s a team of youth as well, its got lots of creativity in the side and pace, Ozil, Muller and Sanchez do a fair share of tracking back as well, would properly play on the counter attack after going a goal or two up with the pace of the team it should in theory work well.

Subs, Cesar is more then good enough cover for GK, Alcaraz has been a good CB for Paraguay at this World Cup every time I've seen him play, and looks like Wigan has a good player in him, Maicon can replace Coentrão then play a RB and RM/RW is comes down to that and Lahm can switch to LB if more players need to bomb forward, Wesley Sneijder & Honda are there to add any creativity into the team if not working, both a great free kick taker as well so that’s a bonus, Robinho there to replace Muller, as Robinho does have more of an eye for goal and can create chances with his dribbling and skill, obviously doesn’t have the work rate of Muller though and Forlan because well him nd Villa up front would be a deadly pairing if more forwards need to be on the pitch, Forlan can work well with a partner, and both can score, and in Forlan case can score from distance so added bonus there, and Forlan can work up top on his own if Villa were to be injured as well.

Got 5 Germany players in the squad, 3 Brazilian players, 2 Uruguay players, 2 Spanish players, 1 Dutch player, 1 Japanese player, 1 Ghanaian player , 1 Portuguese player, 1 Paraguay payer & 1 Player from Chile.

So yeah thought I just go into detail there, properly very pointless and all this wasn’t needed as there still a Semi Final and Final to watch, anyway as for predictions. Think be a Dutch/Germany Final, with Germany winning the Final, and Spain beating Uruguay in the 3rd vs. 4th play match, cant wait, .


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Holland ~ Germany final i bet


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Curious to see how Uruguay deal without their best goalscorer.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Kevin Prince Boateng is an odd choice. It seems as though one good goal and an attempted bicycle kick stick well in peoples memory, but silly decision making, and numerous blasted shots over the bar from 25 yards don't. I also don't think Lugano has been all that either. But at least you have in the obvious inclusions, Schweini, Lahm and Ozil. 

I'd go with:

*Benaglio

Lahm - Juan - Nelsen - Coentrão

Schweini - Sneijder

Mueller - Forlan - Oezil

Villa*​
I shifted many player's positions so I can have as many attacking players in as possible, but w/e. 4 Germans there too  Raging that I couldn't fit Kuyt in either.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd take Eduardo as the Goalkeeper, him or Neuer.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Curious to see how Uruguay deal without their best goalscorer.


It's a test for uruguay that's for sure.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Their best goalscorer is Forlan. Diego Forlan can score from any situation and can make something out of nothing. 

The way Uruguay will win is if Forlan can drive them to victory which he is perfectly capable of doing so.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kuyt has had an amazing tournment. Hope he continues. Never doubt the Kuyt 

Come on Holland.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

YNDK. You'll Never Doubt the Kuyt


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

St. Stephen said:


> Kevin Prince Boateng is an odd choice. It seems as though one good goal and an attempted bicycle kick stick well in peoples memory, but silly decision making, and numerous blasted shots over the bar from 25 yards don't. I also don't think Lugano has been all that either. But at least you have in the obvious inclusions, Schweini, Lahm and Ozil.
> 
> I'd go with:
> 
> ...


If you look at the role for the team he plays, and how he does it then your see why, his work rate and defensive abilities are very sound, his always chases down players and he can attack to so you know his got a good engine on him, makes him a perfect partner for Schweinsteiger along side him, his not in the team to score and create his there to do the dirty work of the team, he gives the team a good balance imo, hence why i went for him. The only other choice was Sami Khedira of Germany, but i would of had 6 Germany players then and 5 was enough, . I could of said Gilberto Silva of Brazil as well but i think Boateng has more pace and better engine to go forward and defend as well. 

And Lugano & Uruguay have been very solid at back this World Cup, his great leader and caption, he can organize at set plays and has a threat from set pieces, got a far bit of pace about him as well, and his perfect partner for Pique. 

Not sure on Benaglio as GK myself, think been better GK at world cup then him but he does the job, i can get behind Nelson at CB, his a very relievable and knows his position well, Juan hit and miss for me, solid as ever but goes missing at times when he has to defend from set pieces, but im unsure if your shape would get the best out of Sneijder, as he likes to be more advanced and play in that hole in between the lines, otherwise its a fair team. If you wanted to make players fit into a system/shape that could try an attacking 4-1-4-1 shape or the unconventional 4-1-3-2 shape, anyway its a very attacking good team you posted imo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Netherlands have never made the finals if I remember correctly? Would be pretty epic if they and Spain go to the finals, with neither team ever going that far. 

Anyways really excited about today. Give the edge to the Dutch with Suarez suspended.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Two finals for Netherlands : 1974 and 1978  they lost against Germany and Argentina.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ahhh okay. I need to brush up on my history. 

Still would love to see the Dutch and Spain. But if it comes to Germany/Holland I guess no one can mind, because that would be a hell of a game as well.

Hopefully Robben and Sneijder perform well today for the sake of my fantasy.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I'd love to see Uruguay in the final, they'd the biggest underdogs to make the world cup final since... well maybe ever.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

i think spain can top germany, and holland should easily top off uruguay... so im guessing a spain vs holland final...
Germanys luck is going to run out


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

ROHfan5000 said:


> i think spain can top germany, and holland should easily top off uruguay... so im guessing a spain vs holland final...
> *Germanys luck* is going to run out


What luck? They've tore teams apart in attack and worked hard to defend from opposition attacks. They suffered bad luck in their only defeat to Serbia, Klose should never have been sent off for those 2 nothing tackles. That sending off changed the game too as Germany were increasing the pressure at that point. Didn't really matter anyway as they progressed.

The only 'luck' they had was against England, who were rubbish anyway. I still think if Lampard's 'goal' was given that Germany still would've won in the end.

Germany are such a strong team all over the pitch. They have great understanding of each other and they play as a unit. I can see them beating Spain tomorrow night, unless Spain up their game a lot. If Torres starts tomorrow he needs to start playing like the real Torres. As much as I love Spain I can't see them breaking Germany down. I hope I'm proven wrong though


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Spain/Germany is close to a 50/50 call imo. Spain won't fold over like England or Argentina and you just get the feeling that Spain have got through to the semis without playing close to their best football. 

Didn't realise Netherlands/Uruguay was on tonight. Luckily I stayed up.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Don't realy care about who is going to win honestly, i'l just enjoy the game.*


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I have come to the conclusion that Netherlands are over confident and will implode.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It would be great to see Forlan in the final though...*


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

It definitely would, I'd love to see one of my favourite players in the final.

Maybe after the world cup he wont be so underrated, as I believe he's one of the top 3 strikers in the world alongside Drogba & Villa.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Klose > Drogba*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Medo said:


> *It would be great to see Forlan in the final though...*


Yeah, after reading a little bit about his sister and his connection to Maradona I've become a huge fan of Forlan.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

How is Klose better than Drogba?

I go on season performances not just the world cup. Drogba did the best he could for Ivory Coast while being top scorer in the Prem, Klose is great for Germany but at Bayern he doesn't mean anything.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Klose doesn't do much during the regular season. You can expect Drogba to keep scoring goals on a season to season basis. World Cup goals doesn't mean as much to me individually. Just because Messi didn't score anything doesn't mean I'm gonna think Villa is better than him because Villa has 5 WC goals.

Today's game should be great. Really hoping it isn't a dull 0-0


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

English Dragon said:


> How is Klose better than Drogba?
> 
> I go on season performances not just the world cup. Drogba did the best he could for Ivory Coast while being top scorer in the Prem, Klose is great for Germany but at Bayern he doesn't mean anything.


*I know that Drogba is one of the best strikers in the world, also he had great season with Chelsea but the dude did absolutely nothing to Ivory Coast unlike Kolse with Germany, beside it isn't Klose fault that Bayern coash sit him on the bench all the season.

As for myself, i always prefer players who play better for thiere countries.*


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

0-0 isn't all that unlikely unfortunately. I can see Uruguay playing very defensively and relying on counterattacks. The Netherlands haven't looked all that good at scoring against defensive teams (ie Japan) where it took a super strike and a goalkeeping error to get one through. Predicting a 1-0 win to the Dutch though, maybe in extra time.

In other news, Paul the octopus picked Spain against Germany.

Spain/Germany should be much better and more open. Xavi said Paraguay is one of the better teams he has played against and that the Spaniards are playing very well. I definitely think offensively, they will have more opportunity against the Germans, but given the speed and ability of German counterattacks, they will have to be very alert.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Klose is surrounded by much more talent than Drogba is at national level. Drogba took the chances he had in the cup it's the most you could ask of him, they had the hardest group of all 8 to compete in.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Klose's had a superb club career. It really winds me up when people say he shows up at World Cups, but has done nothing more (not saying anyone here's said that). In 05/06, he was just about the best striker in the World. Even better than Henry, and I say that as a gooner. Possibly Eto'o was better, but that was so long ago, so I can't remember if Eto'o was at his top form at that time.

That said, at the current time, you'd have to say Drogba is better than Klose.


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

I'm gonna say Dutch take this on Penalties.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I agree with you about this part but for my view to Drogba's perfromance in Ivory Coast, he doesn't do much like his performance with Chelsea.

The same goes for Et'o too.*


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone got any bets on tonight? I've got Holland to go through and Sneijder to score any time.

I also put Forlan to score at any time too, just feel this game with have a few goals in it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I expect Holland to advance, Van Perise to score finaly!*


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

What an amazing goal!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Unbelievable goal.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

GOLAZO GOLAZO GOLAZO.. AZO AZO AZO

What a shot by Gio


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Wow what a goal.*


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

WHAT A FUCKING GOOOAL!!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

amazing goal. 1-0 to the Dutch


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Dutch rocket!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Dammit ;_;


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Christ what a shot, one touch and bang, that has to be one of the best goals of the World Cup, Dutch can play on the Counter now if they like, don't think Uruguay will panic to much, but even more will depend on Forlan now.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Take a bow son. Beautiful strike.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I don't see Uruguay coming back*


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Uruguay have their work cut out for themselves now. 

Forlan and Sneijder to score at any time and Holland to progress = Me being a bit richer and happier


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Holy fuck Sweet Chin Music!


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

That looked pretty sore.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ouch, AJ Styles would be proud of it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Holy fuck Sweet Chin Music!


*Yea 

Good call ref for giving Snijder yellow card btw.*


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Holland are sitting back now, Uruguay need a goal to get this game kickstarted.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fuck yes *


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Brilliant goal! I won some money 

Actually, Stekelenburg should've have that.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

NOOOO uruguay goal.. 1 all FFS!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Forlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan

Great goal. Uruguay deserved that


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

FORLAN!!!!! YES!!!


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great goal by Forlan.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Forlan, 1-1. another cracking goal, 2 of the better goals of the tourney.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*FORLAN IS A LEGEND*


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Dutch did this in the group stages. Got an early goal then just sat back. It was bound to bite them eventually.

The goalkeeper probably could have saved that one, but the defence really shouldn't have opened up like that.

Either way, Forlan has played a fantastic tournament and Uruguay are back in it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

More goals in the second half please. Forlan is so excellent, one of the standouts of the entire tournament. Two fantastic goals, and this next second half should be great. I don't think we are seeing enough of Sneijder in this first half, definitely needs to show up more.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

two excellent goals thus far.

van bronckhurst's is goal of the tourney


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I couldn't believe that Forlan goal. All my fears were realised. The Italians know the area of the pitch just outside the box as the 'Del Piero Zone', however I think it should now be known world wide as the 'Forlan Zone'.


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

Right now my moneys on Forlan for Player of the Tournament. He's not been terrific in every game, but he's delivered for Uruguay everytime they've needed some kind of inspiration. Not that I'd disagree with Villa or any of the Germans, but personally, I think Forlan has been immense.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I'd love to see Forlan winning the Player of the Tournament but i think they will give it for him if Uruguay advanced to the final atleast. *


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Robben is shockingly bad on his right foot.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

That was pretty close.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Dammit... goal for Netherlands...


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Goal Netherlands.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Offside :side:*


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

I guessed another scorer correctly  Finally getting some luck with my World Cup betting!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2-1, unlucky deflection past the keeper.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Great tournament for Sneijder as well.*


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Game over I think. Holland in the final.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Its over now...


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Another goal! Its over.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

3-1

Good header by Robben


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Robben 3-1

It's over.*


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

After that they must be wanting a smoke and a pancake.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

Gotta be done now. Robben with a header, and now its elementarily theirs.

All European final it seems!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

3-1, woop woop.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

2nd one was lucky but can't deny the 3rd.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Feel little sad for Forlan but he did great tournament just the fact that Uruguay are in the semi final.*


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

3-1


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

version 1 said:


> 3-1


Good luck against Germany, you will need it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Or Spain..*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Spain wont make it, if they can barely beat Paraguay, Imagine what the Germans will do, they raped the Argies 4-0


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

perucho1990 said:


> Spain wont make it, if they can barely beat Paraguay, Imagine what the Germans will do, they raped the Argies 4-0


Did you even watch Paraguay's defense? There's a reason why they only conceded one goal prior to that. And that on a horrible defending error as well.


Robben nearly in again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

only couple minutes to go, dam it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perucho1990 said:


> Spain wont make it, if they can barely beat Paraguay, Imagine what the Germans will do, they raped the Argies 4-0


Since when does football work this way?


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Did you even watch Paraguay's defense? There's a reason why they only conceded one goal prior to that. And that on a horrible defending error as well.
> 
> 
> Robben nearly in again.


Yeah, Paraguay was Vintage Paraguay, playing the Cantenacchio because they didnt have any offense with Gordinho out.

And the ego in the Dutch has increased, another good chance they missed.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

perucho1990 said:


> Good luck against Germany, you will need it.


Thanks, hopefully we can finally get our revenge from 1974 :gun:


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh this is interesting!


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

3-2 oh shit.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Come on Uruguay! Just one more goal


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

perucho1990 said:


> Spain wont make it, if they can barely beat Paraguay, Imagine what the Germans will do, they raped the Argies 4-0


*Yea Spain didn't look so good in this cup so far unlike Germany but you know you it's hard to predict any football game.*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Oh shit Uruguay could do it....ahh

double post soz *


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

That finish was epic.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good match there, Uruguay were very unlucky, I feel sorry for them. 

Cannot fucking wait for tomorrow night now!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Can't believe that player didn't shoot in the 6 yard!*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

FT: 3-2

Somewhere Joachim Löw is probably saying "We have this bitch in the bag" after watching this game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ah crap, if only Uruguay didn't let them quickly score another goal to lead 3-1 then we would be going into extra time. dam!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perucho1990 said:


> FT: 3-2
> 
> Somewhere Joachim Löw is probably saying "We have this bitch in the bag" after watching this game.


No he isn't. Because Low knows that football doesn't work that way...

Germany might be the favourites, but it doesn't mean they will win. I don't know how long you have been watching football, but it is an unpredictable sport.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

KnightMace said:


> ah crap, if only Uruguay didn't let them quickly score another goal to lead 3-1 then we would be going into extra time. dam!!


*Yea shame they didn't play like the last 5 minutes *


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Joel said:


> No he isn't. Because Low knows that football doesn't work that way...
> 
> Germany might be the favourites, but it doesn't mean they will win. I don't know how long you have been watching football, but it is an unpredictable sport.


Yeah it is an unpredictable sport, Uruguay could've tied the game if they had Cebolla Rodriguez in the bench.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Everybody who says Germany is going to walk over The Netherlands needs to be reminded of the 74 final. Netherlands played a briljant tournament and germany played very average and still the germans won the final.

WOOT we're in the final WOOT

sorry had to do that


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Congrats for Holland*


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL @Sneijder sitting on the lap of a Dutch soccer commentator on national television


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

im so f*ckin happy!!! 
sneijder is probably my favourite player outside stoke city! 
goarnn holland!!

can't wait for tomorrow i just dont know whats going to happen
i wrote germany off against england n argentina so im goin say nothing this time!
jsut hope spain are concentrating on trying to stop germanys counter instead of their own play, had the feeling england and argentina believed they were better than germany so concentrate on their own football and they would win and look what happened! Ozil and schweinsteiger need to be stopped! 

wow stoke have put a big in for wesley sneijder for salif diao straight swap


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeh im Dutch so I am FUCKING happy. I hope we .... the germans.

Wat vinden 9 van de 10 mensen chill.......een groepsverkrachting.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Germany also have Spain to contend with before they can start thinking about the Dutch. I've been loving the long odds the bookies gave Germany against England and Argentina, however I think the bookies are right to make Spain slight favourites.

Van Der Wiel and De Jong will be back for the final. So I don't think the Dutch defence will be as vulnerable as they looked today. Also, neither the Germans or Spanish will bombard the defence with high balls either, which the Dutch can struggle with, which Uruguay tried to exploit.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks URUGUAY for this Tournament  so much! Thank YOU ALL!!!

And...congrats to Netherlands.....of course.

-_-


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Pretty good game, it's a shame Uruguay could not score the third goal as they played well through out the world cup.

Hopefully now Villa and co knock out the Germans.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

My heart says Spain
My head says Germany


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Man Forlan is a machine, sad to see the journey end for him. Either him or Villa should win player of the tournament. But yeah Netherlands played excellent, they looked very powerful today. 

I cannot fucking wait for tomorrow, oh man it's going to be stunning. Still expecting the Germans to take it though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone heard of Paul the psychic Octopus?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Heard some things about him getting the quarterfinals right. Please tell me he predicted Spain for tomorrow.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Heard some things about him getting the quarterfinals right. Please tell me he predicted Spain for tomorrow.


Yup! :agree:


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Heard some things about him getting the quarterfinals right. Please tell me he predicted Spain for tomorrow.


The group stages as well apparently including the loss to Serbia....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'd be alot more excited about holland reaching the final if van persie had 4 more goals cos then I'd then be line for a hefty cash sum........but he doesn't  so I dont care who wins as long as it isn't spain.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Good game last night.

Germany for tonight. Idc wat the octopus said.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think I'm going to trust this octopus and bet all my points on Spain.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

That octopus looks tasty... If the Germans win tomorrow and prove him wrong, they should eat him before the final. :side:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hoping for a Germany/Holland final, with Holland picking the win. Would be an extremely physical and entertaining match, just not sure if Mark van Bommel can play? Pretty much makes the difference on 'physical'.

However, I see Spain picking up the win unfortunately.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea i have heard about the octopus that he never been wrong at any prediction for Germany games and this time he chosed Spain!

So let's just wait untill tomorrow to see if the octopus is right lol! *


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> That octopus looks tasty... If the Germans win tomorrow and prove him wrong, they should eat him before the final. :side:


I've tried octopus, it's so chewy.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Germany will win :side:*


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't see any other result than Germany winning the World Cup now. They just look too good.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

I think spain might have this.. but it's a hard one to pick.. I personally do not want the germans to win, Since they prevented us from qualifying with that 4 nil thrashing.. had it been a 1 point or 2 point margin we would have went through >.<


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The current Germany team deserves to win the world cup in my opinion, they are the best team in the whole touranment. They beat England 4-1 then they beat Argentina 4-0! what a great road so far for them.*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

KnightMace said:


> I've tried octopus, it's so chewy.


I've had it like a hundred times, its one of my favourite foods, goes great with pasta.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Germany only out-did England and Argentina in terms of tactics. But yeah, they have been very impressive in the knock-out stages.

However, if the Dutch plan on actually going toe to toe with Germany for the full 90 minutes, and not just pop up, score then mess around, they can beat them. Spain will be a trickier test for the Oranje though.

Don't forget the Dutch haven't been beaten since June 2008. And Spain have lost once in around 40-50 games.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Omfg... i just realised that Christiano ronaldo is eligible to play for australia had he not chosen portugal..look at this

The following players, not born in Australia but eligible to play for Australia, chose other national teams:
Aleksandar Đurić – Singapore. Born in then-Yugoslavia, relocated to Australia, then moved to Singapore. In 2008 he played against the Socceroos in an international friendly.
Ivan Ergić – Serbia. Born in then-Yugoslavia, raised in Australia.
Craig Johnston – England. Johnston was born in South Africa to Australian parents and raised in Australia. He played for England at the Under-21 level, but did not earn a senior cap.
Georgios Samaras – Greece. His father was born in Australia.[28]
Shane Smeltz – New Zealand. Born in Germany, to New Zealand parents, raised in Australia.
Christian Vieri – Italy. Born in Italy, raised in Australia. Brother Max Vieri went on to represent Australia at senior level.
*Cristiano Ronaldo - Portugal. Born in Portugal, to Portuguese parents. Eligible to play for Australia due to his grandparents holding Australian passports.* Has represented Portugal at senior level and is considered one of the best players in the World, winning the 2008 FIFA World Player of the Year and Ballon d'Or 2008 and finishing runner-up in both 2009 FIFA World Player of the Year and Ballon d'Or 2009.[29][30]


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Old news.

Fuck what a "psychic octopus" said.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ROHfan5000 said:


> Omfg... i just realised that Christiano ronaldo is eligible to play for australia had he not chosen portugal..look at this
> 
> The following players, not born in Australia but eligible to play for Australia, chose other national teams:
> Aleksandar Đurić – Singapore. Born in then-Yugoslavia, relocated to Australia, then moved to Singapore. In 2008 he played against the Socceroos in an international friendly.
> ...


Yea but why would he ever choose Australia over Portugal, no offence


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

KnightMace said:


> Yea but why would he ever choose Australia over Portugal, no offence


Yeah i know but still  ..
if he somewhat went on bad terms with the portugal coach like he did with fergy or like anelka did this year.. he'd probably jump to australia.. problem is he can't go back to portugal team for 5 years


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome match between Uruguay and Netherlands. Sad for Forlan though, undeniably the best player of the WC. People may say Villa, but Villa actually has a solid team to go with, unlike Forlan who can make ANYTHING happen on his own.

Today's game will be so good. And so unpredictable too. I don't know this whole Octopus thing but I'm going to say Germany takes this one--setting up Germany/Netherlands in the Final and Uruguay/Spain for the Third Place.

This is Germany's real test, and probably Spain's too. Spain hasn't been on their best yet, but without doing so--they are in the Semis. Germany has been rolling BUT they nearly gave way for England in the R16 and Argentina didn't have any strategy whatsoever in the QF game. Spain isn't the lost England, neither is it the tactless Argentina. This will be interesting.

PK shoot-out plz.

I'm a neutral here, so I'd love the penalties and to see one player smash it sky-high or one keeper become the hero!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet Spain are only favourites because of the octopus. Germany were slight favourites earlier in the week. Either way, I agree with the bookies that it is a tough one to call. Germans aren't going to push in four easy goals against Spain and their defence will really be tested (same goes for Spain).

Good finish to last night. I would have the Netherlands as slight underdogs to win the final and Uruguay will prob finish fourth.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Haven't read any of the thread today.

I assume there was disappointment at another refereeing blunder on Netherland's 2nd goal. RVP may not have touched the ball, but he surely blocked Muslera's vision while sitting in an offside position. Right?

I don't even know. He didn't seem that offside. Seemed bang-bang to me.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Forlan looks a bit like Nalbandian.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He does actually, but I've never actually noticed until now. Apparently Forlan was a gun tennis player in his youth too, so perhaps they might be distant relatives :side:

Also, while Ronaldo may have been eligible to play for Australia, if in a parallel universe, he actually wasn't that good, and never made the Portugal team, I doubt he'd ever actually play for Australia. The tenuous link of having grandparents with passports in another country is rarely utilised by national team apart from Ireland who try and nab any English player that won't ever make the England side but would be good enough for Ireland. The only reason anyone knows where Ronaldo's grandparents live is due to him being a World Star. If he was just an average player knocking about in Portugal, he wouldn't even play for Australia, even if he'd be good enough for us and not Portugal.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Hoping for a German win tonight to set up the big derby match Netherlands-Germany final. If that happens then I genuinely won't mind who wins as I like both teams. Unlike most of my countrymen, I'm not desperate for Germany to be defeated at all costs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ROHfan5000 said:


> Yeah i know but still  ..
> if he somewhat went on bad terms with the portugal coach like he did with fergy or like anelka did this year.. he'd probably jump to australia.. problem is he can't go back to portugal team for 5 years


Fairly sure once you're capped at elite level for a particular country (above U/21), you can't just go to another country.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Glad Uruguay lost. Netherlands have been great and deserve their place in the final.

I'm going for Spain, 1-0, simply because I have a $50 punt on them at the TAB to win the whole thing.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Netherlands vs Uruguay was good match happy to see dutch qualify for the finals. Hoping for German win tonight 



.BD said:


> I bet Spain are only favourites because of the octopus. Germany were slight favourites earlier in the week. Either way, I agree with the bookies that it is a tough one to call. Germans aren't going to push in four easy goals against Spain and their defence will really be tested (same goes for Spain).
> 
> Good finish to last night. I would have the Netherlands as slight underdogs to win the final and Uruguay will prob finish fourth.


well the octopus got it wrong last time this to teams played euro finals between Spain and Germany


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That Octopus story is confusing, does he only do Germany matches?

But either way, an animal is nothing to ever go by. Especially one that's considered a delicacy. :side: 


I think Spain is gonna have a tighter defense, so Germany will have a harder time walking through them. Spain are gonna have a lot of work to do, as they haven't been finding as many goals as I hoped they would. You never know though, one red card or penalty can change the entire game. Hoping for a Euro 08 repeat, but obviously not just a mere one-nil victory. This is not the same Germany from 08, although Spain is relatively the same. Would love for a new World Cup winner this year.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> *That Octopus story is confusing, does he only do Germany matches?*
> 
> But either way, an animal is nothing to ever go by. Especially one that's considered a delicacy. :side:
> 
> ...


Yes only for German ones.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

The octopus is a hero.

Deutschland to win 3-1 tonight.

Klose to break the record.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

YES!

No Torres, Villa up front on his own. That's how it should be. Man I'm still not too confident, it's gonna be so close I think. 

This is the best chance Spain have ever had to win the world cup. They have to do it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Isn't it Pedro up front with Villa? I thought it was. But either way having no Torres up there is good.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I looked at the line up on Goal.com and it said they were playing a 4-2-3-1, either way I'm just happy that Villa is centre forward where he should be.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I hope that Germany wins tonight.*


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Medo said:


> *I hope that Germany wins tonight.*


Agreed. Want the Germany v. Netherlands final.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

On ESPN, Jürgen Klinsmann predicts a 2-1 German victory. Alexi Lalas, Roberto Martinez, and Steve McManaman all say Spain.

So hyped and nervous.


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Isn't it Pedro up front with Villa? I thought it was. But either way having no Torres up there is good.


Pedro up top with Villa on the left probably. Would've started Llorente.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Who was that ? Maradona or Dunga ?*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Not many chances created yet huh?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea it's very close game*


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

that clearly was a penalty for Germany.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

bullshit fucking ref, Pure penalty.. and he knows it


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well Spain look better in terms of possession and build up, but that doesn't mean anything. Good thing is people were wrong about a Germany routing of Spain in the first half, like most people oddly predicted. Spain have gone 0-0 in the first half of their first two games, hopefully they can find something.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Game is what it was destined to be. Both teams canceling each other out, one goal and the winner will be revealed.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was a penalty for Ozil there you fucking ref :no:*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Holy fuck that was close.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Can't believe that Villa missed it.*


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Germany can't get into the game, it seems only a matter of time before Spain score


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

CC91 said:


> Germany can't get into the game, it seems only a matter of time before Spain score


They have to hold out for about another hour. Penalty Shootout = Germany in the Final. :side:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Germany will get into the game the moment Spain need to make tactical changes to fit subs, unless Spain score before.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

brutal game.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Damn, close


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ahhh...*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Fuck fuckity fuck fuck! Goal for Spain ;_;


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SPAIN SCOREEEE


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The octopus was right i guess!*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WOO GO GO SPAIN|


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

@germany ..... NaNaNa NaNaNa.. Heyyyyyyyy oohhhhhhh goodbyeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Not to worry German fans, Torres is coming on, there's no way Spain can score now. 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I really wish Villa was left on.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

SPAIN WIN..... WOOOOOT

NANANA NANANA HEYYYYYYY OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODBYEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Spain deserved it.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*VAMOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

All hail Paul the Octopus. 



Spain were better the full 90 minutes I think. Germany were never really able to break Spain as I hoped. Puyol was all over the place, Casillas called into action rarely. A second goal should have happened with Spain. First time I was screaming for Pedro to play to Torres. Good win, and Spain can win it all!!


----------



## _Triple_H_ (Apr 29, 2007)

Paul was right, truly psychic


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Holland vs. Spain will be awesome. WE WILL WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Puyol is the fuckin' man.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Can't believe the octopuss predicted this aswell rofl.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Paul is a god! Wonder who will he wpick to win in the final I'm hoping it's Spain


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Holland to win please. 2-1.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Well even though I was rooting for Germany to beat Spain, as an Italian fan I am rather relieved now that I don't have to worry about Germany becoming 4 time world champions. Besides Netherlands and Spain are both World Cup Champion virgins so it makes the final very interesting.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*The octopus FTW 

Well i think Spain will win this cup.*_


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

There will be a new name carved on the trophy!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea it's very interesting final.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Both are with no doubt the best two teams to have not won a FIFA World Cup.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Indeed especially Holland cus they had 2 finals and lost both of them.*


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm disappointed by the result of that game, mainly because Germany played better and won more decisively throughout the whole world cup but then they, quite literally, dropped the ball at the end here. They let Spain possess the ball for almost the entire game.. and of course when you let the other team take shot after shot at your goal, eventually one's going to get through. Not having one of their best players wasn't helping Germany either, it's total bullshit that players have to sit out a game because of yellow cards in a prior game, no other sport functions like that, and losing a top player changes the outcome of games..


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm rooting for Holland to win the final, partly because I have a sweepstake bet on them but partly because they are slight underdog's to Spain and I would like to see them win although they both deserve a World Cup under their name, anyway should be a good game.

As for for the Germany/Spain game, Spain should of put at least a few of their chances away and when Torres and Pedro got through two on one Pedro should of passed, instead he messed it up. All in all, I believe Spain deserved the win, although on paper Geramny have looked much stronger throughout the tournament I don't think they did as well as they could against Spain.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm pleased Spain has gone through, watching two teams in the final who have never lifted the trophy is definately exciting. Still backing Spain to win.

The game got to a slow start (can't believe some guy ran onto the pitch three minutes in:lmao) the first half wasn't too exciting, but the second half was great! Pedro was too selfish with the ball IMO, he should of passed it to Torres in that two on one situation. I'm glad Puyol scored the game winning goal, the guy is great on defense and definately deserved the honour of taking Spain through to the finals!


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Honestly, if the tournament was decided on which team has played the best then Holland would win hands down, and Spain would have been lucky to get into the top four. But as we all know, things aren't that way.

Anyhow, I firmly believe that Holland will finally win the World Cup and beat Spain come Sunday. Throughout the entire team, Holland have been a consistently strong team, winning all their matches and causing an upset by eliminating the tournament favourites Brazil.
Whereas Spain have struggled(That's not even debatable, see Switzerland, Portugal and Paraguay) whilst Holland have been storming ahead. 

Although Spain have beaten, arguably, the best team in the tournament(that being Germany) then people will obviously start seeing them as the favourites over Holland even though they have struggled throughout the tournament whereas Holland have not.

Come Sunday, Holland will be lifting their first ever World Cup, after a 2-1 victory.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I am fucking gutted for Germany.

Now I'm forced to choose which twat I'd prefer to see lifting the trophy - Robben or Puyol. I hate them both. Holland to win though please.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Some dutch player will get sent off in the final I think.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I really dislike how Holland plays.

I hope and predict a Spanish victory.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

8 Ball said:


> Honestly, if the tournament was decided on which team has played the best then Holland would win hands down, and Spain would have been lucky to get into the top four. But as we all know, things aren't that way.


Not really.

They were poor in their group games and got a lot of help to beat Denmark & Japan. The Cameroon game didn't have a lot at stake and it wasn't a convincing win by any means. They got lucky to beat Brazil too.

I hope they do win it but they certainly haven't played the best football.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Germany clearly missed Muller, without him, there was no attack by the Germans, also Kudos to Del Bosque for putting Pedro instead of Torres.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Spain was the clear aggressor in the match and usually the aggressor wins in any type of match-up. 

I was pulling for Germany though.*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

What a second half, seriously. Pedro with his major cock up by not passing to Torres but still what a game! Injury time had me gripping my seat, I thought the Germans were going to sneak in the equalizer. 

Second half made up for the poor first half, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

perucho1990 said:


> Germany clearly missed Muller, without him, there was no attack by the Germans, also Kudos to Del Bosque for putting Pedro instead of Torres.


Torres could have scored another goal late in the second half.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm a bit disappointed, but Spain was the better team and deserved to win. We'll get the Euro Cup in two years though. 

I'm pulling for Holland now. They deserve their first title.


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

YEEEEAAAAH!!! We won!!! I can´t believe it!!

Kudos for Germany and all the respect in the world for you guys. Germany was the better team in the whole tournament, but I honestly believe we were better today. Anyway I have all the respect and love in the world for the German team, league and football. See you again soon folks.

Hope for a win next Sunday and I will set my house on fire! I will do it, damn!!!

Illa illa illa!!! Villa maravilla!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, get in spain and thank you.

Should be a great final


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

horrible finale........oh shit this is awful


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

English Dragon said:


> Some dutch player will get sent off in the final I think.


It's about time Van Bommel gets himself a red card, all I've seen him do this tournament is kick people.

Fair play to Spain.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:GOD IM SO FUCKING MAD!!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

There goes my shot at winning £100. Fuck you, Spain! And fuck all the Spanish dudes from the pub earlier on. Way to rub it in someones face people!

Lol. I'm joking. But I'm still pissed though! :cuss:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:GOD IM SO FUCKING MAD!!!


You mad .

Looking forward to final, on Van Bommel has he even had a card yet?

early prediction 2-1 to spain goals from Villa and Iniesta and for holland Robben


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh man Villa has to score, I'm so close to winning my bets.

Klose, Muller and Sneijder can fuck off too. :no: 

Come on Villa!


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

If Van Bommel doesn't get a card in the final I will be amazed. He has been so dirty throughout this tournament. Should be a good final anyway.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I really don't mind who wins Im a complete neutral on this one


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't think Muller would have made that much of a difference. Muller isn't a world-class ballwinner, and today, Germany were chasing possession all match.

Maybe the counter-attack would have been better, but that's it. I don't Muller's exclusion was the costly factor. I'd say Bastian having no connection with Podolski, and Klose hurt much more. There just wasn't anything happening in the middle of the pitch. Bastian and Khedira both lacked the necessary bite you need when playing Spain. 

Germany gave Spain too much respect, and just let Spain oppose their will on them.

As for the final....

Cesc vs RVP. Hmm.

Though, De Jong/Van Bommel can fuck off.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't think Muller would have made that much of a difference. Muller isn't a world-class ballwinner, and today, Germany were chasing possession all match.
> 
> Maybe the counter-attack would have been better, but that's it. I don't Muller's exclusion was the costly factor. I'd say Bastian having no connection with Podolski, and Klose hurt much more. There just wasn't anything happening in the middle of the pitch. Bastian and Khedira both lacked the necessary bite you need when playing Spain.
> 
> ...


This will probably only happen at the 75th minute or so. Unfortunately Cesc doesn't make the first team squad. Wouldn't mind seeing him start for Spain, but really with guys like Xavi and Iniesta its understandable. 

I just learned that this will be the first World Cup final not to include Italy, Argentina, Brazil, or Germany. Monumental.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

well, that pissed me off. hopefully holland can win sunday because, well, they are the lesser of two evils in my eyes.
the thought of that cheating, lanky streak of piss busquets lifting the trophy pisses me off no end and it would be nice for uniteds new world cup winner, sneijder. (a man can dream )


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sad about Germany but Spain controlled the entire game and were the better team. At least, we're guaranteed new champions this year. I like both teams, but supporting Spain.

Klose still has the third place playoff to score a goal or two, but you could just as easily see Forlan and Suarez put a beating on Germany.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Where was this Spain their first 5 games? they looked outstanding today. I'm giving Spain a very slight edge over the Netherlands in the final.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

English Dragon said:


> *Goal.com*


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Where's all those people saying Spain didn't stand a chance and this would be easy for Germany?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> :lmao:lmao


whats so funny?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Octopus > God.

I loved the defensive tactics of both teams yesterday. Germany really folded in front of Spain. They could have done much better but psychologically, they seemed very wary. Spain was the better team and it won rightfully.

The best part is that we are guaranteed a first-time winner now. Either Netherlands or Spain, a new name will shine at the Cup.

Villa and Sneijder have the best chances for the Golden Boot, with Villa having the edge. Klose might put in one or two against Uruguay to tie/beat Ronaldo's record though.

I'm looking forward to the Third Place play-off too, especially due to Forlan. He deserves the Golden Ball.

On a different note, I hope Maradona and the Argentines were watching yesterday's match. That match could be a really good tutor for Argentina.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Germany are definately a team for the future. Their average age is around 25, and with the exception of Klose, I can see the entire team playing in 2014 if they don't pick up threatening injuries or their careers falter.

Spain vs Holland will be interesting. Holland are extremely versatile with how they play, and can easily pull out something new without having to change players and positioning. If Spain plan on beating them, they need to fill the hole in-between the defense and midfield, and wait. But if that happens, Holland can easily push their wing-men higher, and play a direct, long game.

That being said, Holland can beat Spain without many issues. Spain just need to find cover for their lack of goals. They can get forward, but Holland are secured in defense. Will be extremely intriguing.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

KnightMace said:


> whats so funny?


Goal.com is a pile of crap disguised as a football website, it is an english language version of Marca which is a Real Madrid fan magazine that pretends to be unbiased. Nothing they print can be trusted unless it's verified by a proper news-site, much like a wrestling dirtsheet.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Goal.com is a pile of crap disguised as a football website, it is an english language version of Marca which is a Real Madrid fan magazine that pretends to be unbiased. Nothing they print can be trusted unless it's verified by a proper news-site, much like a wrestling dirtsheet.


I don't know about the Real Madrid link, but Goal.com is certainly a joke site. I check it everyday, but I take a lot of what I read there with a pinch of salt. It is wrought with poor journalism and idle gossip.

For example, before the World Cup, Goal.com confidently posted a "world exclusive" story that Joe Cole had already signed with Arsenal, with the deal to be revealed only after the tournament was over. Not a single other football news outlet in the world picked up on this. Since Joe Cole's return to England, it has become apparent that he is still in negotiations with several clubs and is yet to sign with anyone.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, I think it's an ok site. 

I use it for latest news and reports, someone is going to tell me they are lies but so are most reports from wherever, and I like lots of articles they post.

It's not like they are going to lie about the Line Up is it?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I enjoy goal.com's transfer rumours. Always gets a laugh.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Great performance by Spain. Pique/Puyol were outstanding in defence, Xavi had his best game of the tournament and I thought, outside his late blunder, Pedro was excellent and deserving of his starting position. Iniesta and Busquets were very good as well.

Germany were outplayed, but they sorely missed Muller. Spain have a slight edge going into the final imo. Nice to see a guaranteed first-time winner though.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

NASA has confirmed that the Jabulani is screwed up.



> The tests confirm what everyone has been saying: Jabulani's scanty 440-gram weight, coupled with the high-altitude conditions in South Africa, means when at speeds of 44 mph or more the ball becomes susceptible to something called the "knuckle effect." That's aerodynamic shorthand for "it swerves all around like crazy at high speeds because of the air flow on the seams and stuff,"


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am excited about the final and what makes it better that i don't care about who is going to win, just enjoy the game.*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Klose has a back injury and may miss the final game! Thats not exactly how I wanted Ronaldo to keep his record... I hope Klose can heal up and play the 3rd/4th place match but not score a goal :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Goal.com is an alright site, apart from the transfer rumours they put up. And in fairness, they actually source the rumours from the papers, they don't make them themselves. So I wouldn't say they're like Marca at all, who are basically the Real Madrid paper, they just happen to put up all the bullshit 'rumours' about players going to Madrid up on their site.

Apart from that, they put up some good articles and do good match reviews and whatnot.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Zonalmarking is the best site around.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

on my count Goal.com has officially confirmed the signing of Di Maria to Real Madrid 47 times. awful site, taking Tribalfootball's crown.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

H. Webb for the Finale. :|


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

100% deserved, shite during the season, but fantastic in the CL final and the best set of officials throughout the whole world cup.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I LOL'd.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Goal.com is a pile of crap disguised as a football website, it is an english language version of Marca which is a Real Madrid fan magazine that pretends to be unbiased. Nothing they print can be trusted unless it's verified by a proper news-site, much like a wrestling dirtsheet.


I just went on it, hahahaha


----------



## ALLEYEZONME (Nov 14, 2006)

Lets go Netherlands! I bet you all want the Netherlands to win now! http://foreign.peacefmonline.com/sports/201007/56515.php


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> NASA has confirmed that the Jabulani is screwed up.


NASA astronauts first became aware of this when they unexpectantly came into contact with one of Frank Lampards shots while orbiting Pluto.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Klose has a back injury and may miss the final game! Thats not exactly how I wanted Ronaldo to keep his record... I hope Klose can heal up and play the 3rd/4th place match but not score a goal :side:


*That's exactly what i want, hope he can play and doesn't score.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

is the psychic octopus gonnna predict the final?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

KnightMace said:


> is the psychic octopus gonnna predict the final?


Yeah, I'd want to know this too. But I think it predicts only Germany's matches.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I heard the Octopus refused to pick. Even after they put food inside. So yeah, he only predicts German matches,


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

He choose Germany against Uruguay!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ After a long-ass delay though. So, it means the match will be too close. Forlan for Golden Boot! 

And, Klose is tying with Ronaldo too!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.rtve.es/deportes/mundial-2010-sudafrica/pulpo-paul/

He's gonna choose for the Finale!

He pick España -__- ! Is it me or he only takes the right everytime ^^


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Nominees for the 2010 FIFA World Cup™ adidas Golden Ball trophy are: 
Diego Forlan (URU, 10)
Asamoah Gyan (GHA, 3)
Andres Iniesta (ESP, 6)
Lionel Messi (ARG, 10)
Mesut Oezil (GER, 8)
Arjen Robben (NED, 11)
Bastian Schweinsteiger (GER, 7)
Wesley Sneijder (NED, 10)
David Villa (ESP, 7)
Xavi (ESP, 8)

So Messi has been better than Klose, Muller, Ramos, Lahm etc. eh?

I think some people take this as a popularity contest, I don't expect him to win it, but it's silly that he's there.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Messi's had solid games in every game except Germany.

Either Sneijder, Forlan or Schweinsteiger needs to win, in my opinion.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It has to be Forlan.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Forlan obv.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I love Forlan but I don't know if it is going to be him. 

Villa, Xavi or Sneijder would be my pick depending how the final goes.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Forlan has earned it at the moment, but we have two matches left which could easily permit Villa, Xavi, Sneijder or even Schweinsteiger (who has been great, particularly against Argentina) take the mantle.

Robben shouldn't be on there. He scored the goal against Slovenia and was great against Brazil, but he didn't start in the qualifiers and wasn't great against Uruguay while the result was still in doubt (nice header though). Messi is debatable, I thought he was great during the group stages but fell flat when it mattered. Iniesta probably shouldn't be there either, he has played well, but Xavi has by far been the pick of the Spanish MF.

Muller should most certainly be on there. I also think Casillas and a couple of the other keepers should rate a mention.

Paul predicting Germany and Spain is no surprise. He likes those colours and they are what I am predicting in any case.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Casillas was rather poor before the quarter final.

In my opinion, the award should be between Forlan, Schweinsteiger, Muller, Villa and Sneijder.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYpT_Jxe0yc


:lmao


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

English Dragon said:


> Nominees for the 2010 FIFA World Cup™ adidas Golden Ball trophy are:
> Diego Forlan (URU, 10)
> Asamoah Gyan (GHA, 3)
> Andres Iniesta (ESP, 6)
> ...


He still had a good tournament though without doing anything special which we're used to seeing him do nearly every week for Barca. Schweinsteiger would've won it if Germany made the final.



.BD said:


> Iniesta probably shouldn't be there either, he has played well, but Xavi has by far been the pick of the Spanish MF.


Xabi Alonso.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

_Germany midfielder *Thomas Muller*, Mexico forward *Giovani dos Santo*s and Ghana midfielder *Andre Ayew * have made it onto the three-man shortlist for the award of young player of the 2010 World Cup.

FIFA's technical study group made the announcement on Friday, ahead of Sunday's final between the Netherlands and Spain._

This is for Müller.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Muller definite to get the young player.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Surely Müller is the only legitimate option to win it. He's been really, really impressive so far.


----------



## LeeRain (Jul 9, 2010)

I think Spain will win in the final


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It would be a crime for Forlan not to win the Golden Ball.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice to here Paul picked Spain.

I must be the only one who thinks Iniesta rightfully deserves to be in that list. He's been brilliant, very present, and has created great opportunities going forward.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Iniesta has been class. Fully deservedly on the list. Considering the injuries he has had this season and the injury he had during the build up to the tournament he has performed admirably.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Spain.

Too much class down the centre of the pitch.

I'd rate Bastian Schweistger and Khedira higher than I'd rate Van Bommel and De Jong. And look what Spain midfield did to the German duo.

Spain will control the match using the middle of the pitch, as usual, and impose their will onto Netherlands.

I think Netherlands is better offensively than Germany, but worse defensively. That will be a problem.

Spain 3 - 1 Netherlands


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

My predictions;

Germany over Uruguay 4-2.

and

Spain over Holland 2-1.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spain to win

Argentina to win


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Argentina? o_o I think you mean Uruguay.

I expect Germany to win, in the 3rd/4th place, and Spain to win the final. Tomorrow may give us a good indication on who will win the final, I do believe about 75% of the 3rd/4th place winners lost to the eventual champion in the semi-finals.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Germany to win tomorrow.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

quality analysis. :side:

does anyone have a reason why they're picking the way they're picking?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> quality analysis. :side:
> 
> does anyone have a reason why they're picking the way they're picking?


Just racist reasons. :side:


Well Germany are the clear cut better team, however their captain doesn't exactly seem motivated for the 3rd/4th place match while on the flipside I heard Forlan is going to give it everything he's got.

As for the final. Spain's the better team, even though they've had problems finding the back of the net, and Torres shouldn't even be in South Africa... Netherlands have some great players, but aside from their victory over Brazil and the simple fact that they have won all their matches they haven't really impressed me, and I do believe they have problems in the locker room.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I think that Germany are the better team and i think they will give thiere best to capture the third place atleast now after a good tournament by them, plus there's an individuals motivations like Klose breaking Ronaldo's record which personally hope that doesn't happen.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mikey Damage here. 

FIFA really should get rid of the 3rd place match. Don't understand it's importance.

Speaking of the Dutch locker room...I wonder what Kuyt thinks everytime he sees Robben take a dive? I'd imagine as a hard-nosed, honest player like Kuyt, it must just make him die a little on the inside with some blatant cheating like that.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Klose to score two goals but Uruguay to win. :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> quality analysis. :side:
> 
> does anyone have a reason why they're picking the way they're picking?


I don't know much about football, just watch it and I'm just predicting who wins on previous results. 

The onl player I know from Uruguay are Suarez and Forlan


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The third place match is sort of pointless. I've never been excited to watch a third place game. But I guess you do have to find out who wins the "bronze".

As for the final, I think Iniesta and Xavi will show up big. Iniesta has been a great presence going forward, and looks a real threat if not closed off. Xavi of course just needs to be Xavi. Casillas is gonna need to step up big time, he's been solid in the small doses we saw of him against Germany. Netherlands are gonna be hard to close off. Especially Robben when he gets rolling, you just have to pray he's shooting with his right foot. Sneijder is of course the other guy you've got to keep under tabs. I think Germany had way too much respect for Spain, and let them do their passing game. The Dutch would be wise not to do that. 

At the end of the day, Spain 2-1 I hope.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I hope it's going to end in penalty shootout.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

KnightMace said:


> I hope it's going to end in penalty shootout.


I was just about to say that. Maybe it will go to extra penalties. The intensity would insane.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

sell.

the title game should not be decided on PKs. I want a clear run-of-play winner.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Medo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYpT_Jxe0yc
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lmao
Trust, I think they will pay the Octopuss handlers to do this for Madrid games..only they will rig it so Paul only chooses the Madrid Mussle.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not going to lie, I enjoy penalty shoot-outs. They are very entertaining, however it's not a good way to decide a World Champion.

Although I think I'd be brilliant to have a penalty shoot out in the third place play-off, as it's always funny to see penalty shoot-outs where nothings at stake. Just like when meaningless pre-season friendly competitions end in a draw, or even the Community Shield game between Man Utd and Chelsea last year. I still can't get over Evra's penalty in that.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

KnightMace said:


> I hope it's going to end in penalty shootout.


*I'd love to see this as well.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i'd take penalties, likely to be the only way the match is even halfway decent. no hype, no expectations, just a typical slow and plodding Spain win like every other knockout game.

i really am desperate to be wrong.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I would say that this year, the third place game matters a bit.

Not because its third place, but Forlan vs Klose for the Golden Boot, and a possible 15/16 goal target achieved by Klose. Its a nice exhibition match before the final.

As for the final, I seriously do hope that Bert van Martijk has a strategy to break up Spain's attack and turn it into goals. The German's struggled who are almost identical to the Dutch in strategy, but the Dutch are smarter players.

Spain have got to the final, but they have been very poor about doing so. They almost lost to Paraguay, they struggled to break down Portugal, who struggled themselves in attack. And beat Germany just. They have had roughly 10 shots on target each game, and scored once. Their defense is prone to mistakes, but haven't had the chance to get exposed yet. However, Sneijder and Robben will force a mistake out of them.

I predict a Dutch win, but how, I am not certain. I just don't see Spain finding killer instinct to put them out. The same Spanish side that needed a set piece to beat Germany, and almost missed their goal against Paraguay. And that shot was taken by Villa.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Medo said:


> *I'd love to see this as well.*


I still remember the tension in 2006 final between France and Italy, was pulling for France so badly.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> I heard the Octopus refused to pick. Even after they put food inside. So yeah, he only predicts German matches,


lol where does the octopus live?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

KnightMace said:


> lol where does the octopus live?


Germany. He was born in England, slightly ironically.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Gaols in the 3rd place playoff shouldn't count towards golden boot. You are out of the tournament it's not fair. I'm going out for a meal tonight but I'm gonna rage if I find out Klose or Muller or Forlan have scored. :no:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Medo has run away with the WF Golden Boot for posts in this thread



> Medo 352
> Rockhead 319
> Sticksy 278
> Enigma 276
> Nightmare_SE 271


:side:


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope Spain start Pedro. I don't think it was co-incidence that they play their best game when they started with him over Torres. Torres as a sub is fine anyway. 

Spain to win the final 1-0 and continue the trend.

Penalty shootout after a 2-2 draw in the playoff for third with Germany winning after screwing an early penalty up. Was going to pick Germany outright, but they had a day less prep and flu is running rampant in their camp.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I think it will be Spain 3 Holland 2, the Dutch to score first which hopefully makes this an attacking match. As for who scores, Holland: Robben 23',48' Van Persie 78' Spain: Villa 33',89' Silva 55', Mata 72'


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

I think the Octopus is wrong on this one.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I hope the octopus is wrong because so many people put money on the team it picks. All that lost money would be hilarious


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Spain to win 1-0.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

English Dragon said:


> Gaols in the 3rd place playoff shouldn't count towards golden boot. You are out of the tournament it's not fair. I'm going out for a meal tonight but I'm gonna rage if I find out Klose or Muller or Forlan have scored. :no:


Agreed, it shouldn't count. If you look back at 98, Croatia's Suker won the golden boot by scoring a goal in the 3rd/4th place match, otherwise it would of been a 3 way time. Is there a tie breaker? I can't remember.



Enigma said:


> Medo has run away with the WF Golden Boot for posts in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


Holy crap 

Thats like 20% of my post count and I've been here for over 5 years.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't think so. There isn't a tie breaker at the bookies at least, you just get half if there's two top scorers and so on, grr.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Yep, half if two finish as top scorers, a third if three do, and so on and so on.

Keep in mind that half is for winnings, not overall returns. Obviously you'll get all of your stake back if you win.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Kizza said:


> I hope the octopus is wrong because so many people put money on the team it picks. All that lost money would be hilarious


I have noticed that the Octopus has really had a big impact at the bookies since the England result. The odds for Germany shortened significantly for the Argentina game after Paul had his say, and similarly the odds shortened drastically for Spain after Pauls prediction. Even Uruguay had odds of 4-1 after Paul predicted Germany, however those odds have shortened since news of Germanys injures, and flu ect.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Podolski out with a virus apparently. 

Maybe they will cancel each other out and go to 0-0 and a penalty shootout. That'd be nice.


----------



## Flare (Jul 7, 2010)

Should be an interesing final. I'm expecting Spain to get more possession of the ball as they need to keep the ball safe, preventing counter attacks from Robben, Van Persie and others. With Spain being the favourite in this encounter, I could imagine the Netherlands sitting back for a while and wait for counters, trying to make an impact on Spain's defense using Robben's speed and Sneijder's precision. 

Rooting for the Netherlands in this game, just hoping Van Bommel will stand like a tower and prevent Xavi and Iniesta from attacking. If Netherlands can score first, then it'll most likely be a very interesting encounter and a serious test for Netherland's defense not to fail.

I'm gonna say 2-1 Netherlands.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Podolski, Lahm, and Klose all out with flu like symptoms. I can see Uruguay taking this, perhaps.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Medo has run away with the WF Golden Boot for posts in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


*This is nice to hear 

On the game, I want Forlan to score.

klose is out ? :shocked:*


----------



## Flare (Jul 7, 2010)

Medo said:


> klose is out ? :shocked:[/I][/B]


Yeah, he's suffering from a back injury during the Spain/Germany game. Looks like his dream to become the World Cup's all-time top scorer is dashed now.

I suppose Löw will be playing Cacau for Klose and Aogo for Lahm while I doubt that Aogo can replace Lahm's quality play.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*^ Well yea i heard about his back injury but i thought it wouldn't stop him for his dream as you mentioned.*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Thats too bad for Klose, but you know even though he didn't break the record, he should be very proud of the amount of goals he scored.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nasty challenge that was for the yellow. looks to be a good game, probably one of the better games of the cup.

shit, almost the first goal there.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Muller with his 5th goal.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Germany up 1-0, yet another to Muller.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

So right now Villa (Spain), Sneijder (Netherlands) and Muller (Germany) are tied with 5. While Forlan (Uruguay) has 4.



EDIT: 1-1!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1-1. been a good game thus far.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*How could Suarez miss that chance ?*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Suárez -_- How can you miss this!! 

Good 1st half


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

great goal by Forlan


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Beautiful goal.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*2-2! Exciting game so far.

Glad that Forlan scored btw.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2-2, if only every game of the Cup could be this flowing and expansive


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

The Losers final is always a good game. I think there is an average of 3.96 goals pr. game in these games. They are always more loose. Lovely.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Klose is truely unlucky cus if he was in, i believe that he could break Ronado's record, the game is too open on both sides.

Forlan missed another chance.*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Germany 3-2*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

3-2... for Germany


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

3-2, that could well be the match winner. been coming for awhile, the Germans have stepped it up a touch while Uruguay has fallen a little flat.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Seems like Paul the Octopus will be right again!

Great game so far!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

holy fuck, last kick of the game almost ties it up for Uruguay.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Forlan should definately be the winner of the Player of the Tournament award. Has been Uruguay's best player through all 7 games. Very unlucky to not of scored to make it 3-3 also.

Good entertaining game, however.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That was very entertaining. Nice open play, and Germany stay at the same spot as 4 years ago. Shame that Klose could not come on and try to equal Ronaldo. That last strike from Forlan could have easily sent it to overtime. Regardless, Forlan has been a magnificent player this entire tournament, and deserves the Golden Ball.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Good game. Germany deserved that. Forlan is player of the tournament.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I really hope Forlan gets the Golden Ball. As for the Golden Boot, I think it will still come down to Sneijder and Villa, I can easily see them both scoring a goal each tomorrow.


----------



## flip25 (Mar 13, 2010)

Forlon has my vote for the Golden Ball. His team is weaker then the other candidates and yet he made such an impact in this World Cup. His biggest plus is that He is the only player who actually made an impact with the free kicks shot on goal, the accuracy of players during free kicks in this World Cup is probably one of the worse ever. It is a free kick you expect world cup players wouldn't miss the net that badly, but there is a lot of free kick shots on goal in this world cup that went hella wide to the point the goalie does not even need to react. Forlon was the only player in this world cup where the goalie showed awareness each time he goes for a free kick near the goal.


----------



## HBKBentleyMM (Apr 27, 2006)

Great game. Glad Germany won in the end, but I feel for Forlan, being an Atletico fan myself.

The only disappointment for me, as a German fan, was that Marko Marin didn't get more minutes despite being immense in the German league during the second half of the season. Still, he's only 20 I guess, and his time will come.

Oh yeah, Forlan for Player of the Tournament. Schweinsteiger would be second for me. And, Muller's easily taking home the Young Player of the Tournament award.


----------



## Flare (Jul 7, 2010)

What a game. If Forlan's free kick would have gone in, man that would have been poetry.

So, this is the end of Germany's campaign in the World Cup, but they have a very young side and hopefully it will teach them to progress better in the Euro 2012. Despite of everything they have played quite well for a side with little experience having plenty of new faces in the team (Khedira, Gross, Özil, etc.) so that they atleast finish 3rd in the World Cup. Props to Uruguay and especially Forlan managing to get his team this far even though they had a weaker side overall. Hyped for tomorrow, expecting a weaker final compared to tonight's game though.

All in all brilliant game, brilliant campaign. And surprise, the fucking Octopus was right yet again.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Even if Forlan doesn't win the Golden Ball, and while I think he deserves it, I very much doubt he will get it, at least his brilliant World Cup has gotten him the recognition he truly deserves. Before the World Cup, he was mostly remembered in England for his unsuccessful spell at Man Utd, and as the Spanish media only seem to care about Barca, Madrid or Spanish players, Diegol has long gone under appreciated. Although hopefully after this tournament people have realised his immense ability and he'll go down as a modern legend of the game. He's never so much as made an appearance on the FIFA World Player of the Year shortlist of 25 players, despite twice being the European Golden Boot winner, although I very much doubt that will be the case for much longer, given his two goals in the Europa League final, and the 5 goals in the World Cup.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So happy that Ronaldo kept his record 

As for Forlan, yea i think that he deserves the golden ball.*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Medo said:


> *So happy that Ronaldo kept his record
> 
> As for Forlan, yea i think that he deserves the golden ball.*


I just read a couple Ronaldo quotes about the record/Klose situation.



> "Congratulations to Klose, to score 14 goals at the World Cup is fantastic. It's sad that he did not play on Saturday," said the Brazilian.
> 
> "I was not opposed to him breaking my record. I have made my history. Now it is time for others to write their stories."


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Diegol Forlan.

When I think back about this tournament in a few years, Diegol will be the first player to come to mind. The 2010 World Cup has been the Diego Forlan show. Guy is a beast.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Diego Forlan rocks!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Diego Forlan for Golden Ball!


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

Today is the big day. Man I just can´t explain how nervous I am.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Me 2 , just hope it's a good game. No great referee mistakes and that kind of stuff just fairplay


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

hanshanshans911 said:


> Me 2 , just hope it's a good game. No great referee mistakes and that kind of stuff just fairplay


Yeah mate. Best of luck to you guys and may the best team win!!!


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't see Netherlands scoring today.

Germany are better than them in all ways and they couldn't break down Spain; I know football doesn't work like that but I think Spain can win 2-0 with Villa getting at least one.



Wow; this is the first ever world cup final without, Brazil, Italy, Germany or Argentina as one of the participants. =O


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Lat Van Bronckhorst game  ? like Zidane. HEADBUTT? 

...Hup Holland Hup.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

English Dragon said:


> I can't see Netherlands scoring today.
> 
> Germany are better than them in all ways and they couldn't break down Spain; I know football doesn't work like that but I think Spain can win 2-0 with Villa getting at least one.
> 
> ...


Germany aren't better than Holland. Only player that is better is Schweinsteiger over De Jong/Bommel, and maybe 1-2 defenders. Sneijder > Ozil, Robben > Podolski, Van Persie > Klose etc. Bert van Martijk is smarter than Joachim Loew, and will find ways to exploit Spain. Holland can break down Spain, since their players are far more experienced and smarter than Germany are. While the Dutch defense lacks experience, they work together very well. Holland are also unbeaten since Euro 2008 and have won every qualifier + World Cup game so far.

Its more a question can Spain actually finish Holland. If Torres plays, Spain need to find something, otherwise they will lack firepower. In the past 3 games, Spain have scored 3 goals. One was by a set-piece against Germany, and the other also missed against Paraguay. Their defense has looked weak under pressure, but they have been lucky their midfield doesn't allow many attacks to go behind them. I am convinced Holland will have found holes in the Spanish game, and will exploit them.

The game is a lot more even than the media and a lot of people are suggesting.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Netherlands are a very good team, but will play a similar game to what Germany did, they will get a few chances but Spain will wear them down. 

If Spain score early which they could do, then Netherlands will have to open up and then Spain can grab another. I'm sure it will be a tight game but Spain will be the undisputed winner at the end.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats if Spain score first. Going by recent trackrecord, they will struggle. They know they need that first goal, and the Netherlands could easily find that first goal. Spain will then push players higher, and Robben has some space.

But yeah, will be very interesting match-up.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

Last nights game was fantastic! Forlans goal was amazing and I really felt for him when he missed that free kick, he was so close! That black German guy who got a yellow card four minutes in was an idiot...

Look forward to tonights final, hopefully it'll be able to outdo yesterdays match, but I can't see it happening.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't say I really care who wins this game. I just hope it is a very good game of football, I hope we see some nice goalS and finally I hope Webb continues to officiate at the high standards he has set in this World Cup.

I've enjoyed the World Cup (I always do), but I have to be honest, I am happy that the attention is going back to club football and hopefully real transfer stories will arise.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Born and raised in Amsterdam. 22 now so I did not witness the previous two attempts from Holland in the final (1974, 1978). This should be an epic night anyway, but evenmoreso if Holland wins. Ill go fuukin mental.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

^ Same, although I also hope there's a lot of controversy a la Zidane Headbutt :side:



edit: "^ Same" @ Joel


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I can't wait, I did hope to get some sleep before going down to the pub to watch the game but no luck.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Really exited about the finals today hopefully it great tight game .

Allthought i don't care much on who wins the match i am rooting for Netherlands because they are the underdogs in this.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

If we win the whole country will go nuts for a week


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks like Torres won't be starting again


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Well, for all the talk over the last month of England's failure, it still hurts somewhat to think this could, with a better team, have been us. But, fittingly, you look at the final four teams and you'd have to say they have been the best in the tournament. Germany, I felt, would be in tonight's game, but they are young and have a very good future and I expect them to dominate this coming decade. Uruguay were a bit of a surprise for me, a tiny country but a very very good team, but without Forlan they would have fallen apart. Spain have been one of the better teams over the last few years so it is right that they made it to the final. And Holland, one of the great pretenders on the world stage, have played some lovely football in this tournament.

I won't be posting in this thread again, so congratulations to whoever wins, and for all the dodgy decisions, poorly designed football and big name flops, this tournament has been one of pure football. The best footballing teams - not players - have made it this far, and they deserve to be there. And I'd expect that the winner will be the team who deserves it more on the night, because neither Holland or Spain deserve to lose based on how they got here. 

For me, Diego Forlan was the best player in this tournament. There were no stand out teams, no total football or total dominance. This was not the best World Cup. But it was entertaining. 









That image feels like it is from a lifetime ago, but it was fantastic to watch that celebration, which capped a beautiful goal.

So, excuse my dodgy Afrikaans as I say groet Suid-Afrika en baie dankie - thank you South Africa and goodbye!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So excited for the final, can't wait!*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah the opening game feels like a lifetime ago, but I think the tournament has been entertaining. Its had its ups and downs (downs being mostly the horrible officiating). Hoping for a great game tonight and a Furia Roja victory.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

No Torres, yeah!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I want the Dutch to win, but I am giving a very slight edge to Spain. They looked so good in their last game. Hopefully this game is as entertaining as the third place game was yesterday.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Pulling an all nighter for this, also cos I have homework to do during the match. Better not let me down.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Looking back, as an Italian fan this was easily the most saddest and depressing world cup I've ever watched since I first started watching world cup in 1994. Despite this I've enjoyed this world cup quite a lot, as a matter of fact yesterday was the first time I ever watched a 3rd/4th place match and I've seen more matches for this world cup than I have for any other world cup by far.


----------



## jonesy-sama (May 19, 2007)

Only way Spain ain't winning is if they screw it up for themselves. Holland should've lost to Brazil in the quarters but of course Brazil self destructed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

jonesy, thats giving a huge discredit to the Dutch.

hoping for a Spain victory but as long as its a good game i'll be happy.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I wish someone would slap Blatter :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mann this is fuccin it...GOGO Spain!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I said after Australia got destroyed I was on the Spanish bandwagon, but I really want the Netherlands to win. They've won me over.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Spain are killing Holland so far!*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Comanche with a good header, good start so far.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Comanche once again and Heitinga saves it, and then during the corner kick, Villa kicks close to the Goal.

Spain dominating the game, Holland is MIA..


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Van Bommel is the turd of the tournament.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Vintage Van Bommel.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the yellows for Spain were both pretty harsh imo. Van Bommel is a c*nt though.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

I have bet that Bommel will get a red card tonight. So far he is doing good


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

wtf that's not a red card?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Nasty, nasty challenge by De Jong. Hopefully Alonso is just winded.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao that was a definite red card. if this wasn't early in a Final, i'd wager Webb would've marched him for that.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Did De Jong star in the new Karate Kid movie?


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

lol at that long ball to Casillas.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Feels like I just watched 45 minutes of fouling.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pretty unimpressive first half filled with fouls and cards. It should pick up in the next half hopefully.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

If this match goes to extra time we're bound to see some red cards.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Over/Under the 65 minute Van Bommel gets the red card?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*There is red card in this game definetly.*


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

doesn't go very well for the Netherlands, they make stupid fouls De Jong should have got the red glad he didn't do . Hope second half is more enjoyable, still very exiting for me.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*i dunno but i feel that Pedro will score this time. *


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

I sure hope he doesn't


----------



## jonesy-sama (May 19, 2007)

de Jong put 5 studs in Alonso's chest instead of 6. Thus resulting in a yellow.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Maybe Van Persie will do it for your sake *


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

hatrick by van Persie and I will go crazy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

EGame said:


> Feels like I just watched 45 minutes of fouling.


well you kinda did.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hatrick ? i think you're asking too much *


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Van Bommel :no:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Howard lost it!*


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I'm from Spain but I'm rooting for Netherlands. Go Netherlands and go Catalonia!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Holy crap, its Portugal/Netherlands 06 all over again


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FFS, I cant wait until the first dutch player gets sent off...


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Spain might as well stay on the defensive and wait out for Netherlands to drop down to 10 men =/


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*This match is one of the worst finals i've ever seen.

It's funny that i can pick Howard the man of the match!*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JESUS


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCC


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Jesus has ruined Torres' dreams of playing in a world cup final. 8*D


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great save by Casillas.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Robben may cost Holland chance for being world champion there.*


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Shit that was close!!!! Damn Robben I hate you but score dammit!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Van Bommel is an idiot*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

epic dive from Van Persie i think it was.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

8 yellows in a world cup final, is that a record?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

villa almost. holy fuck that was close.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Villa!*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Villa had it...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMMIT VILLA!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I just checked all the finals, 8 yellows is a record, the previous was 6 in 1986.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*This is close for Spain*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

what a match, more drama than quality football.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

I have a problem here. 

I dont want Spain to win, but dammit i dont want Van Bommel as world champion.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm really hoping this goes to extra time.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Comanche, you were alone!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ramos :shocked:*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

fuck me spain are just missing everything


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DAm another major chance missed

Robben had the best chance so far imo


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Iniesta snapped in that play.

I dont blame him, he clearly had enough with Van Bommel's antics.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I'm really hoping this goes to extra time.


same here then penalty shootouts.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Shit, Van Bommel is such a badas, they are killing Iniesta.
Being a lifelong Barça fan I want its players to win but I hate Spain!! My heart is so divided...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Iniesta*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

33 free kicks now!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*God damn it Robben !!!*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Casillas MOTN, and Robben misses again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Robben with another major opportunity missed!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*If he just fall, that could be red card for Puyol....*


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Fuck the ref!! That was red card...


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

If he had falled down it was a red card for Puyol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fabregas to go on!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

6 yellow for the Dutch

record?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Robben will be the most hated man if Holland didn't win. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

This match is ridiculous. Insane amounts of fouling, major posession by the Spaniards with an incapability to score, and both teams having some clear-cut chances to score.

Amazingly surprised it's about to be 90 mins and the Dutch still have 11 men.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*That should be the second yellow card for Van Persie...*_


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

KnightMace said:


> 6 yellow for the Dutch
> 
> record?


For a world cup final, yes. For a world cup match, no.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

UGHHH extra time


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Extra time*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

extra time!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

pretty poor game, Spain need to capitalise and/or at least have a go from the edge of the area instead of trying for the miracle play.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> For a world cup final, yes. For a world cup match, no.


ok so whats the overall record???


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

YAY! Extra time. Now we just need a headbutt, a penalty shootout and Maradona streaking across the field :side:


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

What a ass-boring match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

referee has been a busy man tonight.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Definitely not a World Cup Final quality shown here, this match is just exhausting to watch. It sucks.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The octopus chose Spain to win!


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't think Dutch can hold on for another 30 minutes


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

KnightMace said:


> ok so whats the overall record???


I'm not sure but Portugal got 9 yellow cards (which resulted in 2 red cards) against Netherlands in the 2006 world cup.


----------



## flip25 (Mar 13, 2010)

This game should have been over that drop kick toward the chest in 28 min should have have been a red. The ref got a clear look and everything. I don't think the ref is siding with the dutch, it is just that he does not want to make a game changing implication early in the game. Because if that happen any time around the second half that would have been an automatic red. Already controversy in this world cup final.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Penalty ?*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hanshanshans911 said:


> I don't think Dutch can hold on for another 30 minutes


I don't think I can hold on for another 30 mins.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Xavi fell by himself.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

KnightMace said:


> The octopus chose Spain to win!





Medo said:


> *Penalty ?*


do you two just post whatever comes into your head?


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

flip25 said:


> This game should have been over that drop kick toward the chest in 28 min should have have been a red. The ref got a clear look and everything. I don't think the ref is siding with the dutch, it is just that he does not want to make a game changing implication early in the game. Because if that happen any time around the second half that would have been an automatic red. Already controversy in this world cup final.


Puyol should have been sent of then.

Webb are doing a good job, this is not an easy match


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Cesc missed huge chance there!*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fabregas Fabregas!


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Best 5 minutes of the game BY FAR.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> do you two just post whatever comes into your head?


nah I just found out, I thought the octopus didn't choose cause it didn't involve Germany and I just saw the video on Youtube.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

first 5 minutes of this extra time is pretty much a condensed version of all the action in the first 90.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

perucho1990 said:


> Best 5 minutes of the game BY FAR.


cause Fabregas came on.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I just noticed there have been 9 yellows, yet ironically the 3 substitutions didn't have any cards.


Edit: Well not anymore lol.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WHY DONT YOU SHOOT INIESTA DAMMIT WHY DONT YOU SHOOT


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I though that it was a goal there by Navas.*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Medo said:


> *I though that it was a goal there by Navas.*


Same, I shouted "NOOOOO" thinking he scored.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fabregas is dominating the game since he came in.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

another 15 minutes to go.

More major opportunities missed


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

We are 15 minutes away from USA 94... Come on Penalties :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Someone score already to end my eye pain plz.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

finally the match has lifted.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ummmm....Torres for Villa...?


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Such a game so far...mainly of tackling.

Would've kept on Villa incase the game goes to penalties.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I swear if Torres scores and wins the game for Spain I'm gonna be fucking furious.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Toress is on, no more substitution be made.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Oh shit Red card!*


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Red card for Heitinga.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SHIT


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh red at last.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BaiBai Heitinga.

Surprised it took that long.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Would have preferred Villa to stay on.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*More pressure now by Spain in the last 10 minutes.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

God Xavi is awful at free kicks.

Netherlands to go ultra defensive imo, they can only hope for penalties now really.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

I dont know. That was a pretty thin yellow for Heitinga


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

its about time someone got read.

That's like 10 bookings now I think.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

fuck i hate that this is headed towards penalties


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Finally a red card.

Still hoping that Holland prevails though.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Robben is very lucky that Howard didn't give him his second yellow card*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol at Robben couldn't resist.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Robben is such a mouthy twat.

so many wasted opportunities. uruguay/germany was 1000x the quality of this.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Whats the longest the ref has gone without blowing his damn whistle? To think Blatter was saying replay technology would break up play..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Edging closer to penalties.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

THANK FUCKING GOD.

INIESTA YOU HAVE SAVED MY BRAIN.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

INIESTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

WHAT A GOAL!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Momma no!!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

That goddamn octopus was right again, I should had bet some money on this game!!


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Goal!! Iniesta


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm not sure whether I'd laugh or cry if the Netherlands equalized.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's over*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Im so glad this game didnt end with penalties. It would have been too much and so not fair!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I fucking love Iniesta!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fabregas has been the game changer for Spain. He's been outstanding since he came on the field.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's your fault Robben*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SPAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Spain are the champions*


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Fucking shit reff, he fucked the game up, to many cards. By the way it was offside before the goal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Medo said:


> *It's your fault Robben*


I'd like to hear why it's all Robben's fault.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Spain is the champion!!!!!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Congrats Spain, and Spanish fans.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hanshanshans911 said:


> Fucking shit reff, he fucked the game up, to many cards. By the way it was offside before the goal


mate he was well onside and there could've been more cards. Been a very dirty game from the Dutch.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

congrats to spain, only ref should never be allowed to referee again what a morron


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I feel sorry for Holland, it's the third time they lose at the world cup final but then Spain deserved to be world champion.*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Spain wins goddammit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Not only did the Dutch lose the game, I imagine they've lost a lot of respect for the way they played. Some very dirty tactics employed, they have nothing to whine about. They could have been down to about 9 men about 50 mins in. All their whining and squealing to the refs is ludicrous.


----------



## pasj (Apr 6, 2005)

Howard Webb banned form the Netherlands forever.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Octopus is right once again.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Shit game.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

KnightMace said:


> Octopus is right once again.


Actually, I thought Paul choose Holland, not Spain. I hate talk radio now.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

the goal wasn't offside but the moment before the goal was offside


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This match so different from 2006 final.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao at the people from the Netherlands in here blaming the ref.


----------



## flip25 (Mar 13, 2010)

Paul needs extra guard. Gamblers all over the world will now try to kidnapped him. Unbelievable 7-0, got all his choices right this world cup.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

The guys at the BBC are a disgrace saying shit like "Holland winning would have been bad for football". Jesus Christ.


----------



## pasj (Apr 6, 2005)

Spain Congratulations, Netherlands for the third time se


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Panther said:


> Actually, I thought Paul choose Holland, not Spain. I hate talk radio now.


Nah there's a video on youtube that showed Paul choosing the Spain flag.

Octopus is just truly psychic!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's funny that Van der vart was the one who coverd the offside.*


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

I totally agree that the Dutch made many fouls that were plain yellow, but the ref gave far to many free-kicks that just stall the game and makes it boring.


----------



## pasj (Apr 6, 2005)

se = second


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hopefully Dutch will win in 4 yrs don't think it will happen but still, something to dream about But again Spain were better today but we could have beaten them


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

lol @dutch supporters lol


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

lol at the refeeres getting booed whey they are about to receive their medals.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations to Spain. Even though most of the top stars flopped at the World Cup, there have been some moments which I've enjoyed. 

Another four years until the next World Cup.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

impjim said:


> The guys at the BBC are a disgrace saying shit like "Holland winning would have been bad for football". Jesus Christ.


Really? And I tought our announcers were tacky.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats to Spain!


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Shame for van Bronckhorst but still what better way to retire than to play the World-Cup final


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Bow down for Paul, motherfuckers!!*


----------



## flip25 (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder which has a higher market value right now, Paul the Octopus or Fernando Torres. What an ending for his world cup and his team won, lol. Flopping and crying in the end. And before people complain no he was not hurt he was perfectly happy and healthy receiving his medal.


----------



## jonesy-sama (May 19, 2007)

Paul the Octopus was the real winner of this tournament.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Euro and FIFA champions!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

JasonLives said:


> *Bow down for Paul, motherfuckers!!*


YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

btw did anyone see that at the beginning of the match someone was trying to steal the cup


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Paul FTW ~!*


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

Terrible game, looked promosing in the first five minutes, but all the fouls and yellow cards ruined the flow. The goal was onside IMO and I don't think anything would of come from that corner the referee didn't give to Holland.

Congrats to Spain! Would be amazing if they could defend their Euro Titles and World Titles over the next four years, would that be a first?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well I'm quite happy. Waiting for a nice World Cup rollout video. And afterwards, I think I will post up my opinionated awards for the tournament.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

I think it will be a first, but Turkey wil be euro champs cause the have Guus Hiddink


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about this!

Spain and Holland both pretty much deserved to win this match! It's just such a shame about the circumstances of the goal. There was a blatant double-obstruction on the edge of the box which was ignored, and then Spain scored on the break. Howard Webb was terrible and was too worried about his reputation to give some red cards that were well deserved. Unbelievable. But congratulations Spain! Viva Espana!


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Still Forlan is my player of the tournament


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

hanshanshans911 said:


> btw did anyone see that at the beginning of the match someone was trying to steal the cup


Yeah that was Jimmy Jump. And he wasent trying to steal it, just put a nice little hat on it


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

hanshanshans911 said:


> Still Forlan is my player of the tournament


Same for me, he scored goal of the tournament against Germany.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

He was taken out by 4 or 5 security guards


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

JasonLives said:


> Yeah that was Jimmy Jump. And he wasent trying to steal it, just put a nice little hat on it


I hate that douche.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

KnightMace said:


> Same for me, he scored goal of the tournament against Germany.


Dunno about that, goal from maicon and van Bronckhorst for tied first place


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

YES!!!!, get in Spain just Pure football

Iniesta 2nd best player on the planet just amazing.

the Dutch were lucky not to have more people sent off so dirty, van bommel is a horrible player.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Netherlands deserved to win less with the way he played.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Spain didn't play that great, I agree on Dutch had some dirty fouls. But van Bommel is a very important player for the Dutch in the field and outside the field


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

hanshanshans911 said:


> Dunno about that, goal from maicon and van Bronckhorst for tied first place


what match?


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

No more World Cup until four years. The countdown begins! :side:

Forlan deserved that award. Also, goodbye to Van Bronckhorst. What a way to go out by captaining your side at the World Cup, he also scored a stunning goal for his last against Uruguay.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

The first vs North Korea amazing angle


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Four more years.....


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you Gio for everything


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

hanshanshans911 said:


> The first vs North Korea amazing angle


Oh yea that one, incredible angle as you said...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Goal's for me were Tevez vs Mexico and Gio vs Uruguay


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Well done to Spain and Iniesta showing Jarque was not forgotten.










Bad luck to Holland but I will say Robben is a massive douchebag, does he ever stop whinging?


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Stupid thing is I had put my money on Spain  that shows much trust for our team


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

They are right now showing a recap of the World Cup. Great job by the swedish editor! And he has used the soundtrack from Kick-Ass as music.

Has been a great month and its actually a little sad thats its over. Its back to normal now


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah shame it's over, and we didn't won . But still I am very proud of what we've accomplished, Spain was the favorite to win the world-cup from the beginning


----------



## flip25 (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations to Diego Forlon for winning the Golden Ball, well deserve. :gun:


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Did he won it?


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

That was crazy, the dutch are terrible, seriously, I am so glad they lost, the way they played was just shit. Spain deserved to win for everything that is good in football. Everyone on both teams played so well it was a great game!

I'm giving Casillas his crown as best keeper back now. =p


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This is sort of a rushed version of thoughts off the top of my head, and I know many people will disagree but here goes.

*Team of the Tournament*- Spain (obviously)
*Player of the Tournament*- Diego Forlan
*Best Midfielder of the Tournament*- Andres Iniesta (I would have picked Iniesta regardless of whether he scored tonight or not)
Runner Up: Wesley Sneijder and Mesut Ozil
*Biggest Disappointment of the Tournament*- Honestly a three way between three hyped up stars Kaka, Wayne Rooney, and Cristiano Ronaldo
*Most Disappointing Team*- Italy finishing bottom in their group, and failing to make it to the group stages
Runner Up: France in their Domenech turmoil
*Best Goal of the Tournament*- Giovanni van Bronckhorst against Uruguay.
Runner Up: Carlos Tevez against Mexico
*Most entertaining game to watch*- Quarterfinal match between Ghana and Uruguay.
*Most exciting moment*- Landon Donovan's goal against Algeria at the death
*Best Referee*- Howard Webb
*Worst Referee*- Koman Coulibaly
*Best Young Prospect *- Thomas Muller


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

English Dragon said:


> That was crazy, the dutch are terrible, seriously, I am so glad they lost, the way they played was just shit. Spain deserved to win for everything that is good in football. Everyone on both teams played so well it was a great game!
> 
> I'm giving Casillas his crown as best keeper back now. =p


:no: is all I have to say


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Has the All-star team been revealed yet?


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

hanshanshans911 said:


> :no: is all I have to say


I understand you're upset and pissed; I would be too. However the dutch especially in the first half basically tried to take out the Spanish players to win the game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

hanshanshans911 said:


> :no: is all I have to say


He has a point but the dutch played to their strength which is counter attacking and to stop spain's passing fluency, if they went pass for pass with spain, they would have been hammered


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

As said before I agree on that the foul by De Jong should have been a red card, I don't agree that Spain really deserved because they didn't play very well either


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

But they played better than the Netherlands and have been the best team in the tournament to watch and admire.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah they did, btw srry for my comment on the offside thing just watched it again and it wasn't offside


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Credit to the dutch aswell for getting to the final and knocking brazil out which was great to see.


----------



## Flare (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm pretty gutted that overrated Iniesta scored the winner, but a good goal nonetheless. Spain create little to nothing all game with van Bommel breaking up their game flow, followed by great keeping from Casillas and finally create the move to find the winner in the final moments.

I guess it's a deserved win for Spain, but what really bugs me is that Robben clearly should have buried those chances standing all alone there in front of Casillas. Netherlands were lucky enough not to have more players sent off. Congratulations to Spain. 

At least Müller won the golden boot, he has had a fantastic tournament.



Rockhead said:


> *Team of the Tournament*- Spain (obviously)


Besides Spain winning the Cup I would have given that award to Germany. You don't send England 4-1 and Argentinia 4-0 home just like that.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Funny thing is that some fouls the Dutch made should have been yellow and then they didn't get it, but IMO both the yellow's for Heitinga were not really deserved


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Spain's style isn't really pretty to watch on the eyes, live. Their tedious control of the ball for long stretches seeking openings in the defense isn't quality football. They have scored 4 goals in 4 games.

I wouldn't say they are team of the tournament either. Germany in knockout stages blow Spain away, the Netherlands worked extremely well to get the finals, and Uruguay have also been very solid. The first two, were beaten 'just', however, by Spain.

Player of the Tournament: No doubt, Diego Forlan.
Goalkeeper of the Tournament: Hes had 1-2 struggles, but Maartin Skeltenberg kept Holland in it time and time again.
Defender of the Tournament: Harder to say, but I would go for Giovanni van Bronckhorst.
Midfielder of the Tournament: Sneijder/Iniesta/Schweinsteiger are equaled. Will go for Sneijder however, has scored, set up goals and done well defensively when required.
Striker of the Tournament: Diego Forlan.

And 2014 prediction, Holland or Germany. Will wait for the Euros to give either the edge.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Iniesta is far from overrated.

Infact he is pretty underrated when it's normally Xavi and Messi who get all the plaudits from Barca. 

Messi is overrated, he is arguably the best player in the world yeah, but people still overrate him.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Diego Forlan won Player of the Tournament.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Iniesta overrated fpalm, but i guess all about opinions, even though i completely disagree he is all sorts of great he's touch, vision, movement, intelligence, passing, finishing, technique, composure easily the best cm in the world,

I'm not saying whoever made that comment about iniesta do, but i laugh at the people who think Gerrard or lampard are the best CM's cough Phil Thompson cough


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Thank fuck Spain won it, the thought of seeing Van Bommel with the trophy is sickening.

The winner couldn't have been scored by a more appropriate player, and the mention of Dani Jarque in the celebration with his vest was a touch of pure class.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

What an awesome tornament this has been, I already cannot wait for the Euro's in 2012. I'd have to give player of the torny to Forlan, he single handidly took his team to the final 4, top bloke.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't think Iniesta is overrated at even the slightest. He doesn't always score goals but he is excellent at going forward, controlling the ball, and you can just tell from watching his play how naturally gifted he is when he moves with the ball. Very modest man as well. I honestly don't even here too many people praising Iniesta to even consider him overrated.

Spain should move to one on FIFA rankings. Don't know how its determined or on what basis, but surely a Euro win followed by a WC win, and a disappointing Brazil should push Spain top.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Team of the Tournament* - Spain 
_Honourable Mention_ - Germany

*Player of the Tournament* - Diego Forlan
_Honourable Mention_ - Villa, Ozil, Sneijder, Iniesta, Muller

*Biggest Disappointment of the Tournament* - The quality of the football, just wasn't a great standard
_Dishonourable Mention_ - Jabulani ball, lack of video replays

*Most Disappointing Team* - Italy 
_Dishonourable Mention_ France

*Best Goal of the Tournament* - Van Bronckhorst against Uruguay
_Honourable Mention_ - Maicon against PRK, Suarez vs South Korea
*Biggest Keeper Blunder* - Green against the USA

*Most entertaining game to watch* - TIE - 3rd place playoff ; Germany vs Uruguay and Uruguay/Ghana
*Most exciting moment* - Suarez handballing to keep Uruguay in the Cup
*Best Young Prospect* - Thomas Muller


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Spain should move to one on FIFA rankings. Don't know how its determined or on what basis, but surely a Euro win followed by a WC win, and a disappointing Brazil should push Spain top.


FIFA rankings are about as useful as the organisation itself. I doubt the Spanish care much at all.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Absolutely gutted netherlands lost
always been my top team except for england
Yeah they were aggressive but spain tend to cheat so it's nice to see someone actually getting stuck into them for a change, It's about winning and you have to put them off their game. Would of loved to see van bronckhorst lift the trophy be a brilliant way to finish his career!

Good tournament and its gone so quick! Shame a lot of the biggest players didn't shine and some of the quality of football wasn't the best but happy to see it put a big smile on everyone in south africas face 

Not that excited for the euros now as i don't see england having a chance, they need to bring in the younger generation which will exciting to see. With maturity I can UNFORTUNATELY see Germany winning


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Spain should move to one on FIFA rankings. Don't know how its determined or on what basis, but surely a Euro win followed by a WC win, and a disappointing Brazil should push Spain top.


It said before the game even holland would move to #1 so i'm sure Spain will. Such a class team and better than Brazil.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

WWE_TNA said:


> I'm not saying whoever made that comment about iniesta do, but i laugh at the people who think Gerrard or lampard are the best CM's cough Phil Thompson cough


Iniesta and Gerrard/Lampard have absolutly different positions. I would compare G/L wif Fabregas, but definetely not with Iniesta.

Thanks God Spain won, im so happy !!!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Best old man-*Klose


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Worst coach - Domenech

Best fan - The Paraguayian hottie


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Luis Suarez is still the hero of this tournament for me. What a great save.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Portugal will win next time. :side:

More likely; Spain, Germany or Brazil though.

England have no chance, this was our best chance for 20 years and we fucked t up, next time we will be in a shitty transitional period. It won't be a good, Germany style one either.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm still wondering why England was ever considered a favorite for this tournament. A very average team that played below average the entire tournament.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Because of DA HYPE!!11!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

English media definitely overhyped the fuck out of them.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Pretty much all premier league players were shit too. Kuyt and Fabregas for the time he was on were the only two I can think of that were good.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank fuck Spain won    I marked huge. Netherlands should have been down to 9 or 10 by halftime, and Robben should have been sent late as well for time wasting. The game was officiated fairly well otherwise (this game would have been a bitch to ref), but the Netherlands played very dirty. Robben was about the only threat the Dutch posed though and really should have scored one (then again, Ramos and Villa both had excellent chances at the other end).

Still think Spain should have played a Barca style 4-3-3 and they looked much more dangerous with Fabregas on the pitch. Hard to argue against them when they won though.

Anyway....

Team of the Tournament - New Zealand. Only team not to lose. But seriously, have to go with the winning team that only conceded two goals. Germany were the most entertaining.

Player of the Tournament - Diego Forlan no doubt. Xavi, Iniesta, Robben, Muller, Ozil, Sneijder... maybe some others rate a mention.

Biggest Disappointment of the Tournament - Lack of offensive play, took a while to get interesting. Jabulani ball.

Most Disappointing Team - Italy, obviously.

Best Goal of the Tournament - Van Bronckhorst. Notable mentions are the SA one on the first night, Suarez vs NK, Maicon's superb angle and Forlan's volley. 

Biggest Keeper Blunder - Green obv.

Most entertaining game to watch - Playoff for third, Portugal/South Korea, Germany/England.

Most exciting moment - Iniesta's goal or Donovan's one to get the USA though.

Best Young Prospect - Thomas Muller.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Muller is scary good, if anyone can break Ronaldo's record at the moment it'll be him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Alcoholic said:


> I'm still wondering why England was ever considered a favorite for this tournament. A very average team that played below average the entire tournament.


9 wins out of 10 in qualifying. Then we sort of imploded.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Guess England showed their best too early, had they won against USA they wouldn't have had to play Germany.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Desecrated said:


> Spain's style isn't really pretty to watch on the eyes, live. Their tedious control of the ball for long stretches seeking openings in the defense isn't quality football. They have scored 4 goals in 4 games.
> 
> I wouldn't say they are team of the tournament either. Germany in knockout stages blow Spain away, the Netherlands worked extremely well to get the finals, and Uruguay have also been very solid. The first two, were beaten 'just', however, by Spain.
> 
> ...


Lets not forget uhm, Brazil =/ They're the host nation and I honestly don't see a European nation winning the world cup in South America. Germany will do great I'm sure but people tend to forget that they had a youth movement not long ago and when these players matured they still didn't win the cup.


About the Euro, sucks that 2012 will be using the old 16 team tournament... Considering 2016 will feature 24 teams.



English Dragon said:


> Portugal will win next time. :side:
> 
> More likely; Spain, Germany or Brazil though.
> 
> England have no chance, this was our best chance for 20 years and we fucked t up, next time we will be in a shitty transitional period. It won't be a good, Germany style one either.


IMO England's best chance in the last 20 years was in 2002.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just heard that a European team has never won a FIFA world cup out side of Europe until now, the curse has been broken.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

rough match. too many clumsy tackles. also seemed like netherlands were playing a bit of anti-football. ugh.

credit to iniesta, though. great finish.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

so so close to a penalty shootout.


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I´m totally drunk and I just can´t believe that

WE
ARE
CHAMPIONS
OF
THe
WORLD
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyway, what the fuck was that: ?


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Trying to think of the team of the tournament, came up with this.

GK: Casillas
Defenders: Lahm/Friedrich/Puyol/Coentrao
MF/Wingers: Schweinsteiger/Muller/Iniesta/Sneijder
Strikers: Forlan, Villa

Eduardo, Stekelenburg, Neuer all came close for GK. Maicon, Lucio, Mathijsen, Pique, Juan also could have been included as defenders. Midfield was almost impossible to pick the best four. Iniesta pretty much won two games, but Xavi was also outstanding. Ozil got omitted as he wasn't particularly good after the R16. Robben, Xabi Alonso and a bunch of others narrowly missed out. Strikers were pretty simple, but Klose and Honda were both great.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The final was ridiculous. Both teams played terribly. You know it's terrible when you have fouls and dives all over the place in the biggest match in world football. Meh, Spain won. Would've preferred the Netherlands.

Best Team: Germany

Best Player: Diego Forlan

Best Match: Germany vs. England

Best Goal: Suarez, vs. South Korea

Best Moment: Suarez's hand of god.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Best Team: Germany

Best Player: Diego Forlan

Best Match: Germany vs England

Best Goal: Forlan vs Germany

Best Moment: Suarez's hand of god.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Best Team: Spain; Germany were most entertaining and best going forward, but the best team were the champions.

Best Player: Forlan/Iniesta/Muller all played great in all games.

Best Match: Uruguay V Ghana

Best goal: Gio V Uruguay

Best Moment: INIESTAAAAAAA! =]


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The final seemed more of a tackling and fouling match than a football contest. I wasn't bored because of the ludicrous drama but the quality of football was terrible. I'd have preferred the Netherlands to lift the Cup, but Spain has played so strategically throughout the tournament, it was only a matter of time. Spain deserved to win, at the end, and now--as the Euro Champs as well as the World Champs--Spain is living their moment.

Overall, the WC was fun. It hasn't been the best quality-wise, and the bad decisions by the referees ruined it so many times, but it's the WC and it's always special.

- *Best Teams*

1. Germany
2. Spain
3. Uruguay


- *Best Players*

1. Diego Forlan
2. Xavi
3. Muller


- *Best Games*

1. Germany/Uruguay
2. Uruguay/Ghana
3. Germany/England


- *Best Goals*

1. Forlan against Germany
2. Suarez against South Korea
3. Tevez (II) against Mexico


- *Best Moments*

1. Suarez's "hand of God"
2. Forlan equalizing against Ghana
3. Switzerland beating Spain :lmao


Next stop 2014. Good lord, four long years! It's too early for the predictions but I don't see any European country reaching the Semis of 2014. It'll most likely be all-American semis, or with one European team in the Semi Finals--reverse scenario from this WC. I'd love Argentina, Brazil, Uruguay, and Mexico in the Semi Finals. 

Diego Forlan won the Golden Ball!


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Best Team: Tied between Spain and Germany, Spain because the obvious reasons and Germany played some great games.

Best Player: Forlan

Best Goal: Gio's goal and the one from maicon as a close second

Best Game: Germany/Uruguay, Ghana/Uruguay

Best Moment: The vuvuzela Algerians lolz


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

well thank god that's over. i knew i didn't get stupidly excited for this for a reason.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Role Model said:


> well thank god that's over. i knew i didn't get stupidly excited for this for a reason.


You're a British, right?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No, English.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

He's Oxfordish actually.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Uruguay was the most consistent team, and second best after Germany imo.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

*- Best Teams*

1. Spain
2. Germany
3. Uruguay


*- Best Players*

1. Diego Forlan
2. Muller
3. Villa


*- Best Games*

1. Holland/Uruguay
2. Uruguay/Germany
3. Italy/Slovakia


*- Best Goals*

1. Van Bronkhorst vs. Uruguay
2. Tshabalala vs. Mexico
3. Forlan vs. Germany

_Hounarable Mention: Frank Lampard vs. Germany_


*- Best Moments*

1. Iniesta Scores in Final
2. South Africa defeat France
3. Suraez "hand of God"


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

This was a nice gesture from Iniesta - his shirt reads 'Dani Jarque is always with us'.


(and yes I know I said I probably wouldn't post in here again but I thought I would post this image)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I was trying to make out what that said when he was running around like a madman. As you said, a really nice gesture.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Spain were easily the most boring team in the tournament, fair play to them for winning, but I can't remember them having a single exciting game.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

instantclassic27 said:


> Spain were easily the most boring team in the tournament, fair play to them for winning, but I can't remember them having a single exciting game.


I dont know if it counts, but the final was an exciting game in my opinion.

Well done Spain.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

De Jong and van Bommell are two of the dirtiest players I've ever seen. De Jong especially, nowhere near worth the amount City paid for him - 'unfortunately' for him he'll be on the bench next season... or washing Yaya Toure's boots. Which will be great as Toure is easily his superior.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Spain vs. Portugal was as good as it got for Spain from an entertainment standpoint.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Terrible officiating in the closing moments of the game. No wonder the Holland players wanted to hook the ref.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The Dutch should be thanking the ref, if it wasn't for him they wouldn't have got close to extra time. They would have been down to 9 men and Spain would have thrashed them.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Saw this posted elsewhere. And yes, I know it's not Xavi but rather Xabi Alonso, but still:










Pretty brilliant.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

It was Xabi Alonso, not Xavi.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Saw this posted elsewhere. And yes, I know it's not Xavi but rather Xabi Alonso, but still:





Desecrated said:


> It was Xabi Alonso, not Xavi.


oh really, thanks for pointing that out Desecrated


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Somebody needed to. 

Would have to agree with past comments that De Jong was very lucky to not get a red card for that tackle. But with it being the final, it was the right thing to do by Webb.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

You gotta love Puyol and Cesc!!










Capdevila lol


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

LOL at Cesc going "Al Bundy" 


Read that Paul the Octopus will now retire, end his career on the top!
He got a nice trophy for it aswell!










Leave the memories alone!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

The amount of Dutch fans complaining is appalling. Puyols should have earned a second yellow and he got the corner wrong, but the following Dutch players all could/should have been red carded: De Jong, van Bommel, Sneijder, Robben, Heitinga. Robben should have earned at least three yellows (diving, dissent, kicking the ball away), De Jong was an obvious red, van Bommel was extremely close to and should have earned another yellow later in the game.

Webb wanted to make the game not about the refereeing, but the way the Dutch played made that an impossible task. He should have sent De Jong early, no doubt. That might have set more of a precedent and, really, was such an obvious sending that he wouldn't have received any backlash. By trying to keep himself out of the headlines, all he did was make it worse. I thought he did an ok job, and how he is getting criticism for excessive usage of cards is mind-boggling. If anything, he was too lenient.

Dutch players were very classless with their blaming the ref. Iniesta was onside at all times in the final play and they got the benefit by a country mile of his restraint to show the red.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

dayummm, who is that Spanish interviewer? and does anyone have a GIF of when Puyol got caught in his towel by some important person after the semi?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The interviewer is iker casillas' girlfriend.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

As much as I'm not a big fan of the Spanish team, its brilliant to see them enjoying their win. Moments like that remind me why I love football.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think it matters who played exciting football or not. It does to us, but for the teams, it's all about winning. Spain played boring, plodding, and uncreative football throughout the tournament but they ended up winning it. It's all about the strategy. Spain had the best strategy and Del Bosque is definitely the best manager of the World Cup--not just because Spain won, but HE engineered that victory. Unlike Argentina and to a lesser extent England; these two teams didn't have any strategy against the Germans, especially Argentina; the Argentines looked lost in that match.

Strategy > Players... Unless you have Diego Forlan!




Role Model said:


> No, English.


Cool.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

.BD said:


> The amount of Dutch fans complaining is appalling. Puyols should have earned a second yellow and he got the corner wrong, but the following Dutch players all could/should have been red carded: De Jong, van Bommel, Sneijder, Robben, Heitinga. Robben should have earned at least three yellows (diving, dissent, kicking the ball away), De Jong was an obvious red, van Bommel was extremely close to and should have earned another yellow later in the game.
> 
> Webb wanted to make the game not about the refereeing, but the way the Dutch played made that an impossible task. He should have sent De Jong early, no doubt. That might have set more of a precedent and, really, was such an obvious sending that he wouldn't have received any backlash. By trying to keep himself out of the headlines, all he did was make it worse. I thought he did an ok job, and how he is getting criticism for excessive usage of cards is mind-boggling. If anything, he was too lenient.
> 
> Dutch players were very classless with their blaming the ref. Iniesta was onside at all times in the final play and they got the benefit by a country mile of his restraint to show the red.


You can't really blame them for complaining, having the World Cup snatched away from them at that time in the game, emotions would of been everywhere. Plus its the butterfly effect, if that corner would of been given you never know Holland could of been picking up that trophy.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Best Player is Sneijder , Fifa clearly did not want to rain on Spain's parade by giving him the golden ball.


Webb was a joke.

Anybody could have won a world cup with the squad Spain has. Del Bosque was almost the handbrake on the team.
Putting in Torres, Busquets and not Javi and Llorente. Strategy talk is nonsense. Its how the players play, short passes, movement and possesion.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Chingo Bling said:


> Best Player is Sneijder ,* Fifa clearly did not want to rain on Spain's parade by giving him the golden ball*.


what? Forlan won the Golden Ball, is that raining on Spain's parade as well? not sure what you're on about son.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*ALL HAIL KING PAUL!*

- Vic


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Somebody needed to.
> 
> Would have to agree with past comments that De Jong was very lucky to not get a red card for that tackle. But with it being the final, it was the right thing to do by Webb.


No they didn't when he had already stated it himself.

Poor excuse to look clever.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

8 Ball said:


> No they didn't when he had already stated it himself.
> 
> Poor excuse to look clever.


Actually my bad, didn't see the sentence above the picture. So, apologies.


----------



## Dark-mask (Apr 6, 2010)

Spain champions


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Chingo Bling said:


> Best Player is Sneijder , Fifa clearly did not want to rain on Spain's parade by giving him the golden ball.
> 
> 
> Webb was a joke.
> ...


*Movement, possession and passing scheme is not part of strategy? 


Come on, man!*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

That was a good World Cup final between Spain and The Netherlands.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Moment of the tournament: South Africa making fun of France. Tied with Suarez being an absolute hero against Ghana.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It's HOW a coach makes a player play! And, all the other "criteria," falls under strategy.

Messi for Argentina. Messi for Barca. Case.

Germany didn't lose to Spain because they were an inferior team or they didn't play well. They lost because they gave Spain "way too much respect," and THAT was their strategy: To allow Spain ahead, and attack on the counter. That strategy didn't work. Against Maradona, it did. That's how they got the other three goals.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

My moment of the World Cup is New Zealand not losing a single game. Their players did a tiny soccer community proud.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I think Webb did a good job considering the amount of fouls in the game. My only complaint was the obvious corner at the end which gives Netherlands a legitimate argument that they wouldn't have conceded that 116th minute goal.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Sure, I wanted Spain to win but I was pissed when the corner wasn't given then Spain go on to score.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Congratulations to Spain on winning their first ever World Cup in international football history.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

WOOOO SPAIN WON THE CUP FUCK YEAAAA

I only just returned from a festivel and had forgot all about the world cup. I was passed out after watching Eminem last night until about midday today. Dont ask why, its to do with jagermeister, vodka and riding some girl.

Heard it was a shit game though, still glad Spain won.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> WOOOO SPAIN WON THE CUP FUCK YEAAAA
> 
> I only just returned from a festivel and had forgot all about the world cup. I was passed out after watching Eminem last night until about midday today. Dont ask why, its to do with jagermeister, vodka and riding some girl.
> 
> Heard it was a shit game though, still glad Spain won.


TITP I'm guessing I'm looking to try and get an early bird ticket tomorrow for 2011 (Well off topic)


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Nah it was Oxegen, Irelands version of T in the Park. Same thing basically.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Does anyone know when the all-star team will be revealed?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I hate the spanish


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

better than Maradona's?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

KnightMace said:


> better than Maradona's?


No way, Maradona's transcends all sports IMO.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^lol agree, his one actually scores a goal rather than saves it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

CC91 said:


> I hate the spanish


*Well i guess it's just a matter of time that he is going to Barca anyway but i don't think this will happen this year.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Haven't noticed anyone talking about Iniesta's continual dives, one which sent out Heitinga (and his first yellow was ridiculous as well) 

Also, Suarez's hand of god > Maradona's.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Iniesta, amazingly humble guy off the pitch like a Spanish version of Scholes, brilliant player, but a punchable face, and his antics on the pitch at times are just horrible and extremely unlikable.

that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Medo said:


> *Well i guess it's just a matter of time that he is going to Barca anyway but i don't think this will happen this year.*


lol he should stay in Arsenal


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

So Iniesta gets kicked all over the place and is the bad guy? Robben is a joke the only time he didn't dive was when he was legit fouled by Puyol.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I enjoy your double standards. Tell me moar.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Barca can't afford him, if they do buy him they will pay in installments


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Every time a world cup finished it always seems such a long time away and then before you know it the hype has already started.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I enjoy your double standards. Tell me moar.


Well I didn't enjoy your double standards.

The Dutch weren't angels either, I know people want "underdogs" to win things but Holland lost to the better team and it had nothing to do with the diving, refing or anything else. 










Only a yellow?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/foo...stm?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Is Cruijff wrong? Sure players from both sides went down easy, but contact was there 90% of the time and it's unfortunate but as the Robben/Puyol incident showed players don't get fouls unless they go down.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^Yea that guy should have got a red!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

@ Jobbed Out

I never said anything about the Dutch . I only pointed out how Iniesta's dives weren't discussed, implying nothing.

But please, keep going.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Spain deserved it, I'm just glad germany didn't win.. time for a change, and we got it with spain winning their first title..


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

2014 - Repeat of 1950 WC Final plz.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

There was no World Cup 1950 Final


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Razor King said:


> 2014 - Repeat of 1950 WC Final plz.


It was a mini-tournament and the Final Round was between: Brazil-Spain-Sweden-Uruguay.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Razor King said:


> 2014 - Repeat of 1950 WC Final plz.


I prefer two team final.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I was referring to the final match between Uruguay and Brazil at that WC. 

Uruguay vs. Brazil final, with Uruguay coming out on top.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Why don't we just see that at Copa America? And have Germany win 2014? :side:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ Enough of Europe! They have taken the last two Cups; now it's Latin America's turn. But I don't want Brazil winning it. 

Talking about Copa America, it is being held in Argentina, and they will most likely take that. But knowing the Argentines, they'd reach the final in style and then end up losing three nil when it counts the most.


----------



## Dark-mask (Apr 6, 2010)

Bryan Adams speech with the FIFA.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

North Korea for 2014~1!one!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

United States vs. North Korea - Final? :shocked:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Razor King said:


> United States vs. North Korea - Final? :shocked:


haha that would be interesting.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Forget that, I want an all Korea final :side: Or China vs. China.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Australia vs NZ final.

Yeah, fuck you all


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Australia vs NZ final.
> 
> Yeah, fuck you all


NZ winning that in penalties!


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow if it was actually Australia vs new zealand in the final i dont think i would actually watch it...never happen anyway. Dont cry sticksy or kizza or any other aussie i was being truthful and you know it 

I think next world cup will be the first world cup where England are predicted to get no where and i think we will get to the final
Brazil England final with brazil being eventual winners


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ironic that you tell us Australia in the final is never going to happen (which i agree with), say you're just being truthful and then go on to think that England will make the final in 2014. truly amusing mate :lmao


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

tomkim4 said:


> Wow if it was actually Australia vs new zealand in the final i dont think i would actually watch it...never happen anyway. Dont cry sticksy or kizza or any other aussie i was being truthful and you know it
> 
> I think next world cup will be the first world cup where England are predicted to get no where and i think we will get to the final
> Brazil England final with brazil being eventual winners


LOL. Open your eyes. England will always be hyped up to win it, and we won't reach the final. I'd say that's just as truthful as Australia making the final.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

tomkim4 said:


> *I think next world cup will be the first world cup where England are predicted to get no where* and i think we will get to the final
> Brazil England final with brazil being eventual winners


No such World Cup exists. Or more accurately, the only World Cup in which England are predicted to get nowhere are those for which England fail to qualify.

No matter what has gone beforehand, once England are in, the nonsense starts. We are a nation of tabloid readers - they have to print something.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The hosting rights of 2018 will most likely go to England, so they definitely have a chance there.

Imagine the media hype, the tabloids, and the WAGs! Damn, it's going to be mayhem everywhere in the world. 

I want 2018 to go to Russia and 2022 to Qatar or Australia.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the World Cup's of the future breaking new ground and although I'd love it to be hosted over here so I could go myself, I think it'd be interesting if it went somewhere it hadn't been before.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Razor King said:


> The hosting rights of 2018 will most likely go to England, so they definitely have a chance there.


No we don't.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Yay page 666.

I really don't want a world cup in England. England gets so over-hyped at the start of every world cup, if they host it they'll be so over-hyped it will be unbearable. Then again maybe seeing England lose in person will finally end this ridiculous cycle. I'm just so sick and tired of England being put on this almighty pedestal at the start of every world cup when they haven't done anything in 20 years now.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Nothing will end the hype until we win it. And then it'll start all over again. Its horrible, an ugly portrait of fallen champions. :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Razor King said:


> The hosting rights of 2018 will most likely go to England, so they definitely have a chance there.
> 
> Imagine the media hype, the tabloids, and the WAGs! Damn, it's going to be mayhem everywhere in the world.
> 
> I want 2018 to go to Russia and 2022 to Qatar or Australia.


Tge WAG's are so annoying


----------



## michae.fernandes87 (Jul 19, 2010)

I thought the world cup did pretty good. the vovoo zellas were annoying but its part of their culture so u cant really bash.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

michae.fernandes87 said:


> I thought the world cup did pretty good. the vovoo zellas were annoying but its part of their culture so u cant really bash.


Yea I and a lot of the players found it annoying and distracting.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

KnightMace said:


> Tge WAG's are so annoying


I don't see the problem with the WAGs, but they don't really get any media coverage here, so w/e.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

hope all you want, but the 2022 has UNITED STATES written all over them.

Australia has a chance, but I'd still bet on the U.S landing them.


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

I'm putting my money on Spain and Portugal for 2018 and Russia for 2022


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, USA is guaranteed to get a WC. I just want some other country/region that hasn't hosted it to get it.




Enigma said:


> No we don't.


Yes, you do. At least, the semis. 




afkatk said:


> I'm putting my money on Spain and Portugal for 2018 and Russia for 2022


That's not possible. The same region can only host a WC once in 12 years. Europe hosted the WC in 2006. Now, it will have to wait until 2018 to host another WC.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

US had it in 94. Fuck off, we want it ;D.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Yeah, USA is guaranteed to get a WC. I just want some other country/region that hasn't hosted it to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty much every continent has now hosted it.


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

Razor King said:


> That's not possible. The same region can only host a WC once in 12 years. Europe hosted the WC in 2006. Now, it will have to wait until 2018 to host another WC.


Russia's also apart of Asia though.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

afkatk said:


> Russia's also apart of Asia though.


Yeah but they're in the UEFA, and to my knowledge always have been.

I really wanna see one in Australia. I'd also like to see one in Canada, but I feel the Canadian team would have to vastly improve first.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't remember the 94 World Cup but learned it was held in 9 cities across the U.S. Even was held in our crappy neighbor city, Jersey. Would love that, really.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

chicago wont be one of the cities, if the U.S wins. that's some bullshit.

New york, Los angles, dallas for sure.

the other venues, pure guesses.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

KnightMace said:


> pretty much every continent has now hosted it.


Yeah, but Australia and Russia haven't hosted it yet. Australia does fall in AFC though. The Mid-East haven't hosted any WC too.




afkatk said:


> Russia's also apart of Asia though.


No, it's part of UEFA in footballing terms.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Russia probably has a higher chance of hosting it than Aus


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

> Russia probably has a higher chance of hosting it than Aus


*facepalm* stop posting in this thread.. 

They can't go to UEFA twice in 4 years because of the rotation policy, USA had it in '94 that would be the only hurdle for its strong bid. I'd say Australia is probably 2nd favourite for 2022 we have all the infrastructure and have a great track record with hosting major sporting events having hosted the 2000 Olympics, 2003 Rugby World Cup, 2006 Commonwealth Games all recently.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DUDE I was commenting on Razor King's post about how he said Russia and Australia has not hosted it before not as in who will host it for 2018.

I can post in this thread if I fucking want to, don't tell me not to.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

RITS said:


> *facepalm* stop posting in this thread..
> 
> They can't go to UEFA twice in 4 years because of the rotation policy, USA had it in '94 that would be the only hurdle for its strong bid. I'd say Australia is probably 2nd favourite for 2022 we have all the infrastructure and have a great track record with hosting major sporting events having hosted the 2000 Olympics, 2003 Rugby World Cup, 2006 Commonwealth Games all recently.


lolololol

Anyway, 2018 has England all over it, they'll give it to us out of sympathy for being shit.  We'd bypass the qualifying, which is good because we had uneccessary pressure on us for this WC after a decent qualifying campaign. 


Isn't it about time to close this thread?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

RITS said:


> *facepalm* stop posting in this thread..
> 
> *They can't go to UEFA twice in 4 years because of the rotation policy*, USA had it in '94 that would be the only hurdle for its strong bid. I'd say Australia is probably 2nd favourite for 2022 we have all the infrastructure and have a great track record with hosting major sporting events having hosted the 2000 Olympics, 2003 Rugby World Cup, 2006 Commonwealth Games all recently.


"fpalm"
The Rotation Policy stops after 2014!

Australia should NEVER get the World Cup, fuck having to watch football at 1am ,3am ,and 7:30am


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea I'd want it to be hosted in this US so it goes with our time zone.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

the-gaffer said:


> "fpalm"
> The Rotation Policy stops after 2014!
> 
> Australia should NEVER get the World Cup, fuck having to watch football at 1am ,3am ,and 7:30am


dw, you get into a routine eventually.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the-gaffer said:


> "fpalm"
> The Rotation Policy stops after 2014!
> 
> Australia should NEVER get the World Cup, fuck having to watch football at 1am ,3am ,and 7:30am


Tells us about it. It only happens to us for most World Cups.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Kizza said:


> Tells us about it. It only happens to us for most World Cups.



Exactly plus if we have I'd presume some games would be moved to during the day so that it would fit with the whole time difference...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the-gaffer said:


> "fpalm"
> The Rotation Policy stops after 2014!
> 
> Australia should NEVER get the World Cup, fuck having to watch football at 1am ,3am ,and 7:30am


suck it up, thats what we have to deal with for pretty much every cup.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't want to have to watch football at 3am in the morning or whenever! Its my game goddamnit I'll have it on at a convenient time!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

We invented the game. We shouldn't have to watch it at silly o'clock!! With that said, I hope Australia do get it 2022. America had it '94. There's no way they should get it again so soon.

As much as I'd love us to get it in 2018, I don't see it happening. Someone within Fifa or Uefa said not so long ago Russia were a mile ahead of our bid with their 'virtual' one.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It would be amusing if Australia got the World Cup, but then the games were played here at times like 1 AM, 3 AM ect. so that that Europeans could watch them at a convenient time.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't be amused in the least.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Don't say that


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Give Belgium the Cup in 2018 already.



...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

man I'm missing the World Cup already.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

KnightMace said:


> man I'm missing the World Cup already.


Don't worry, brother. It's just 4 more years.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Don't worry, brother. It's just 4 more years.


Ya I know before I know it, the hype is already started.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't know how you can get hyped so soon, luckily being English it only starts about a week before and then ends a week later.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I don't know how you can get hyped so soon, luckily being English it only starts about a week before and then ends a week later.


England World Cup hype begins about three months before the event! Anyway, bring on the Premier League season.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

True.


From the U19s Championship:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

lol whats the keeper running off complaining about after the ball goes in?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Enigma said:


> I don't know how you can get hyped so soon, luckily being English it only starts about a week before and then ends a week later.


I didn't say I was, I'm just saying time goes by so fast and soon before you know it, FIFa has alreadfy started the hype.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Maradona's been sacked by Argentina.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

shame, he was pretty jokes (and shit)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Maradona's been sacked by Argentina.


source?


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Seriously it happened hours after being eliminated. It was just under wraps untill Maradona got back from Venezuela.


They were just waiting to source a new manager. Candidates are Diego Simeone, Miguel Angel Russo, and some other guy, forgot. but those 2 are the front runners.

Personally think they pick Russo


----------

